# Dr Greenthumbs G13



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 24, 2011)

_*"Now Available"*__ *G13 &#9792; - (Feminized) - (G13F)*_: $200 usd *($200 cad)* per 2 pack.
Holy shit!

What do you do when you know you are selling bogus genetics? Sell them for $100 a seed so you can actually make some money before people find you out. They cost $100 a seed they MUST be real, what a douche.


----------



## Mike42Zero (Jan 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> _*"Now Available"*__ *G13 &#9792; - (Feminized) - (G13F)*_: $200 usd *($200 cad)* per 2 pack.
> Holy shit!
> 
> What do you do when you know you are selling bogus genetics? Sell them for $100 a seed so you can actually make some money before people find you out. They cost $100 a seed they MUST be real, what a douche.


Dr Greenthumb genetics are legit as they come. Try growing his gear before you bash it.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont think he is bashing his shit, he is bashing the fact that he is trying to pass of a "legendary" strain that is supposedly clone only...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

especially when the legends behind the strain may not be true...

either way, for 100 bucks a seed it better be the best shit ever created....nothing could be good enough for me to dish out that much money though..


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 24, 2011)

Wtf??? I have not checked dr greenthumb selling hes g13, but i do know that hes gears are way expensive than other top notch breeders. But $100 for one seed is insane...there has been a lot of arguement over the pass few days, to which other people are giving opinions that hes strains are expensive and to few that are supporting it...wonder what this supporters has to say about $100 a seed.

edited: now its confirmed, 2 seeds for $200...this is funny. shit! where are those dr greenthumbs supporter?!


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> especially when the legends behind the strain may not be true...
> 
> either way, for 100 bucks a seed it better be the best shit ever created....nothing could be good enough for me to dish out that much money though..


even if thats the best fuckin strain i dont think you can fool nature to give you the best shit ever and i have no comments about hes price. all i can do is laugh at it.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 24, 2011)

Mike42Zero said:


> Dr Greenthumb genetics are legit as they come. Try growing his gear before you bash it.


legit or not bro...thats insanely expensive. would you buy 1 seed of feminized black widow from shati if he sells it $50 a pop if its a clone only strain?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 24, 2011)

as a doc supporter, i can not rationalize what he is thinking, he is going to turn off everyone


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 24, 2011)

He's thinking there are plenty of gullible people out there willing to pay $100 a seed because they aren't informed. Just from the description anyone who has been around or done their homework knows it doesn't make sense. S1's at $100 a seed for a questionable strain to begin with, WTF?


----------



## Skunkybud (Jan 24, 2011)

maybe someone took too many bong hits and meant to write $20 for a 2 pack and it turned out to be $200 hahah doubt it though.


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 24, 2011)

Dont sweat it folks. Give it a few months and there will be knockoffs of his knockoffs at bud trader @$100 for 10 fem seeds.
I have been doing alot of research on Drgreenthumb and can only find good reviews from the same handful of peeps or spammers and negative reviews from lots of different growers. The negative reviews are all about potency and lack of it, plants herming and ruining thier crops even though most admit the plants grew and yielded well. I myself will not pay $100 a seed to have it ruin the rest of my crop. Search for yourself and read the reviews before you decide. I'm off to check out Doggie Nutts Seeds and BC Seeds to see if its the same scammer.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

Skunkybud said:


> maybe someone took too many bong hits and meant to write $20 for a 2 pack and it turned out to be $200 hahah doubt it though.


 lol my first thought was someone fucked up too.


i guarantee people will buy those seeds. people think G13 was created by the government and it has a THC content of 30% so yeah...people who dont know any better will buy it for that reason. plus, there are people who won't care about the price... in all honesty, if i had $200 that i could afford to throw away, i would buy them....i would buy every one of his strains....but as a middle class man, i cant justify $100 a seed....thats a week of groceries for me..my limit is around $20 a seed.

good to see a dr greenthumb supporter saying he isnt with that too.


----------



## resinousflowers (Jan 24, 2011)

your paying for the bomb shit you can grow.youll probably get more than 100 dollars worth of the good stuff from each plant.plus if you turn one of um into a mother,you'll have a top notch strain you can grow over and over again for many years without having to buy more seeds.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

but you can do that with seeds that cost much less.


----------



## homebrewer (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd pay $100 per seed but only two seeds per pack is just unacceptable. You want at least a 10 pack to pick out the best of the best and two beans doesn't offer you that option. On top of that, they're feminized and experienced growers don't buy fems.


----------



## powerplant74 (Jan 24, 2011)

Doc smoking "The dope" 2 seeds wtf!


----------



## Biggybuds (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never gotten anything but stellar genetics from dr. greenthumb. everything was totally legit and to me this looks like the genuine article. I'm sure some of the oldtimers will chime in and exspecially so if it looks bogus but to me it looks like the read deal and croppers will buy this up like no tomorrow becasue they'll make a fortune off of it.


----------



## Banditt (Jan 24, 2011)

lol I seen this the other day when I was window shopping at his site. Isn't the strain itself a myth? I'd love to know how he aquired these mythical genetics and is able to sell them at the low low price of $100 a bean. haha those fucking seeds better be some jack and the beanstalk type shit for that kinda coin.


----------



## medicine21 (Jan 24, 2011)

The only opinion that matters is someone who bought G-13 from the doc and grew it. I don't see any.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you kidding!!!! I have been waiting all year for doc to release G13. $200 bucks in peanuts for this plant. I don't know whaty the hell you are on about


----------



## doc111 (Jan 24, 2011)

Banditt said:


> lol I seen this the other day when I was window shopping at his site. Isn't the strain itself a myth? I'd love to know how he aquired these mythical genetics and is able to sell them at the low low price of $100 a bean. haha those fucking seeds better be some jack and the beanstalk type shit for that kinda coin.


Yes, the strain itself is a myth. There may be some truth to it but nobody knows the real story or if there is even a _*REAL*_ strain called G13. I've heard so many different urban legends about G13 I can't even begin to count them all! As for the price?????? If it's really that killer (which I highly doubt) we should have some smoke reports here in a few months and we'll know if it was worth $100 a bean!


----------



## ToastyJoe (Jan 24, 2011)

I have 4 G-13 clones ready to harvest in 19 days. I bought them as clones. I dont really care what the genetic story is. Theyre growin great(almost too good, like little 4' tall christmas trees). I agree though, $100 a bean is crazy. Good to be where clones are in abundance..


----------



## OGMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Every strain I have bought from dr. greenthumb has been top drawer and exactly what he says it is. I have been buying from them for over 10 years adn never have been let down yet. He has legit cuts of OG, Bubba, Chemdawg, Trainwreck, C99, Sour Deisel, U.K. Cheese and every time he comes out with one people who don't know any better start to shoot off that he doesn't have them. Then the grow journals and smoke reports get done and lo and behold all the naysayers were wrong. I know because I've grown em. If doc says it is the original G13 that Neville had years ago and lost, then I for one believe him and this plant is serious shit.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol at the fact that to make it look bigger they used a mini bic in that pic instead of a real one ! hahaha
but 100 a bean anyone who has that kind of money and chooses to use it that way good for u but the rest of us cant afford that shit!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 24, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Every strain I have bought from dr. greenthumb has been top drawer and exactly what he says it is. I have been buying from them for over 10 years adn never have been let down yet. He has legit cuts of OG, Bubba, Chemdawg, Trainwreck, C99, Sour Deisel, U.K. Cheese and every time he comes out with one people who don't know any better start to shoot off that he doesn't have them. Then the grow journals and smoke reports get done and lo and behold all the naysayers were wrong. I know because I've grown em. If doc says it is the original G13 that Neville had years ago and lost, then I for one believe him and this plant is serious shit.


If people want to spend $10,000 for 2 seeds that's their business. I don't begrudge anybody who wants to buy killer genetics. My only question would be, do the genetics justify the price? I won't find out because I will not spend that much for genetics because I know I can get killer beans for a fraction the price.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 24, 2011)

good point doc111 I don't think G13 is for everyone but commercial growers are going to go crazy for it


----------



## doc111 (Jan 24, 2011)

OGMan said:


> good point doc111 I don't think G13 is for everyone but commercial growers are going to go crazy for it


I had what was supposed to be G13 in the mid nineties. It didn't look special at all. It didn't smell special and it had a really strange green color to the nug. Once you broke a nugget open it was filled with trichomes! It was some of the stoniest weed I've smoked to this day! You only needed a couple of hits and it made everyone cough like there was no tomorrow. I wouldn't mind having a cut of that shit!


----------



## OGMan (Jan 24, 2011)

that sounds like the real deal G13 and from what I know that is what doc has. A guy named Double D (?) apparently is KNOWN to have had the cut since 1986 and that's what this is


----------



## CONNISSUER (Jan 24, 2011)

Personally, I am not going 2 pay 200 dollars 4 2seeds.. fuck that, i can get great herb with seed in it that can grow n the best part abt it, is that i gets it 4 free. Feminized or not i'll tak my chances with the great herb I get 4 FREE. I have nothin against any1 else who wants 2 take that crazy deal, but im just not that much of a pothead 2 be influenced into buyin that shit, i dont care wat kind of strain u sellin I cud go get a strip tease or sumthin rather than buyin 2seed 4 200$.fuck dat


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 24, 2011)

More money than sense people are what this is for. IMO "G13" is just another brand name made up to charge you more $$$£££ for another "meh" strain. Anyone who goes for this and spends $200 for two fem seeds is just crazy. I don't care who they're off this greenthumb guy is another Reeferman!! just wait and see....


----------



## OGMan (Jan 25, 2011)

i don't think G13 is for everyone. it is worth remembering that G13 is probably the biggest yielding indoor plant out there and absolutely the biggest yielding pure Indica. everything you cross it to gets much bigger.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 25, 2011)

Dr G is a smart man, he is getting people to go to his site as long as his name stays at the top of these pages and while they may not buy 100.00 seeds they may buy something else. nothing like free publicity. hats off Doc


----------



## bajafox (Jan 25, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Dr G is a smart man, he is getting people to go to his site as long as his name stays at the top of these pages and while they may not buy 100.00 seeds they may buy something else. nothing like free publicity. hats off Doc


I've read a few Dr. G threads lately and I haven't visited his site once, nor do I intend to. I'd rather drop $200 on Attitude and get a ton of different strains than $200 on a mythical strain that I know for a fact is not G13.


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 25, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I know for a fact is not G13.


 LOL, you don't know shit.
All the rants here are coming from strain addicts, you guys are like winos staring longingly through a liquor store window at the 20 year old scotch, yeah you can buy a lot of gut rot wine for the same price as that one bottle of "elite" booze.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 25, 2011)

Then enlighten us 'ol wise one. What exactly is G13, maybe you have the answers to this mythical beast? lol


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 25, 2011)

ever heard of Google ? 
Maybe Brick Top would waste time explaing shit like that, but I'm not interested.


----------



## tje22 (Jan 25, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Then enlighten us 'ol wise one. What exactly is G13, maybe you have the answers to this mythical beast? lol


Maybe we cant prove that its really G13, but i would like to see you prove that it isnt!!!! lol


----------



## Banditt (Jan 25, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> ever heard of Google ?
> Maybe Brick Top would waste time explaing shit like that, but I'm not interested.


lol the reason you don't want to answer this question is because you can't. It's a myth and no one truly knows if it ever existed or not.

http://www.seedsman.com/en/origins-of-g13/


----------



## bajafox (Jan 25, 2011)

tje22 said:


> Maybe we cant prove that its really G13, but i would like to see you prove that it isnt!!!! lol


I'll bet you $200, you order the seeds, I'll grow it and I'll prove to you it's not G13. If I'm wrong, I'll pay you $200....(After I lie to people that it's G13 and make a little money on it of course)


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 25, 2011)

Why did you make yet another thread to diss a breeder you have never used? We get it you dont want to spend money on genetics you can buy and get free clones. Gettin a little old IMO.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

tje22 said:


> Maybe we cant prove that its really G13, but i would like to see you prove that it isnt!!!! lol


nobody can prove if its real or fake, all we can do is think for ourselves. i think g13 is not real, from the stories i read, everything is based on hearsay. not enough proof for me. real or not, like i said before, $100 per seed is nuts. the way i see it, its just like when a breeder calls his strain white widow, or blueberry....its all about marketing.


----------



## Biggybuds (Jan 25, 2011)

the oldtimers on other sites are saying they haven't seen the real g13 for many years but that greenthumbs looks like the real deal g13. time will tell but don't just knock it because you don't know


----------



## homebrewer (Jan 25, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> ever heard of Google ?


 That means you don't know.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 25, 2011)

tje22 said:


> Maybe we cant prove that its really G13, but i would like to see you prove that it isnt!!!! lol


While the origins of G13 are up for debate the fact that there is a plant called G13 and has been used for breeding for years is not. Airborne's G13 is the plant that made G13 famous and was used by Shanti, Vic High, and others. Just from the description you can tell it's not Airborne's cut.



Pipe Dream said:


> Why did you make yet another thread to diss a breeder you have never used? We get it you dont want to spend money on genetics you can buy and get free clones. Gettin a little old IMO.


Who said I haven't grown any of his gear? I've grown out 3 strains from him. I've grown his Sour Diesel which I think is a S1 of Rez's Sour D or some other cross because it is not ECSD which I am highly experienced. I've grown his C99 which was an alright representation of C99 but not the best. I've also grown endless sky which I don't understand the hype. I grew 20 seeds of each so it's not like I just grew a single seed of each. I had herm issues with the SD and the C99 and the Endless Sky was sub-par in overall quality.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 25, 2011)

wow! I don't know of anyone else who has had hermy iussues with docs strains. Have you posted these results somewhere? I'd like to read them


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 25, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> While the origins of G13 are up for debate the fact that there is a plant called G13 and has been used for breeding for years is not. Airborne's G13 is the plant that made G13 famous and was used by Shanti, Vic High, and others. Just from the description you can tell it's not Airborne's cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I haven't grown any of his gear? I've grown out 3 strains from him. I've grown his Sour Diesel which I think is a S1 of Rez's Sour D or some other cross because it is not ECSD which I am highly experienced. I've grown his C99 which was an alright representation of C99 but not the best. I've also grown endless sky which I don't understand the hype. I grew 20 seeds of each so it's not like I just grew a single seed of each. I had herm issues with the SD and the C99 and the Endless Sky was sub-par in overall quality.


Well up until now you never mentioned growing any of his stuff. If you had mentioned that you have grown his gear before and weren't impressed and said the prices weren't relative to the quality I wouldn't have been so quick to say your just bashing for no reason. One thing to keep in mind is that an S1 is not an identical of a clone so expecting that could definately lead to dissappointment. The SD is about the same price as rez's reg beans. I haven't grown Rez's gear but I hear they are not very stable either I imagine you still have to hunt for phenos. I have smoked SD that was really good and one of my favs for sure. For the endless sky it's more of a cash cropper wouldn't ya say? The quick flowering time and yeild might make up for the lack in taste, that's pretty much how I felt about the Dopes and my endless sky leaning one was definately the less tasty of the bunch.


----------



## Biggybuds (Jan 25, 2011)

i've grown just about every greenthumb strain and never had a hermy. there are grow reports and smoke reports everywhere but no mention of hermy issues or anyone that i read about who was unhappy with the quality. docs c99 was hands down the best i ever saw. endless sky kicked my ass and has been in my room for almost a decade. docs east coast sour deisel IS ECSD and absolutely rocks my world. 
stonedmetalhead1 I'm with ogman on this one. where in your 709 post can i find posts where you've mentioned this before?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> i've grown just about every greenthumb strain and never had a hermy. there are grow reports and smoke reports everywhere but no mention of hermy issues or anyone that i read about who was unhappy with the quality. docs c99 was hands down the best i ever saw. endless sky kicked my ass and has been in my room for almost a decade. docs east coast sour deisel IS ECSD and absolutely rocks my world.
> stonedmetalhead1 I'm with ogman on this one. where in your 709 post can i find posts where you've mentioned this before?


lol, As for the SD I just don't agree. I've been smoking Sour Diesel since before most people even new about it and I'm telling you right now I don't think it's the same. As for you thinking his strains rock I guess we have a different idea about what quality is. The funny thing is every single post you have is praising Dr. Greenthumb and nothing else.



Pipe Dream said:


> Well up until now you never mentioned growing any of his stuff. If you had mentioned that you have grown his gear before and weren't impressed and said the prices weren't relative to the quality I wouldn't have been so quick to say your just bashing for no reason. One thing to keep in mind is that an S1 is not an identical of a clone so expecting that could definately lead to dissappointment. The SD is about the same price as rez's reg beans. I haven't grown Rez's gear but I hear they are not very stable either I imagine you still have to hunt for phenos. I have smoked SD that was really good and one of my favs for sure. For the endless sky it's more of a cash cropper wouldn't ya say? The quick flowering time and yeild might make up for the lack in taste, that's pretty much how I felt about the Dopes and my endless sky leaning one was definitely the less tasty of the bunch.


The thing about Endless Sky was mine weren't that potent and it was supposed to not have a ceiling. Just kind of disappointing. I am completely aware that S1's don't produce exact copies but the offspring are usually quite similar.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 26, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> lol, As for the SD I just don't agree. I've been smoking Sour Diesel since before most people even new about it and I'm telling you right now I don't think it's the same. As for you thinking his strains rock I guess we have a different idea about what quality is. The funny thing is every single post you have is praising Dr. Greenthumb and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about Endless Sky was mine weren't that potent and it was supposed to not have a ceiling. Just kind of disappointing. I am completely aware that S1's don't produce exact copies but the offspring are usually quite similar.



SMH where you been bro havent seen youin the organics secton in awhile


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 26, 2011)

My computer crashed so I've just been checking things out from my phone. I found some keepers in my Royal Revenge so when I get a computer, soon hopefully, I'll post some pics.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 26, 2011)

So you've never mentioned this before now which makes me think you've never actually grown them at all.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 26, 2011)

dr gruber's sd looks dank as hell. A pic is worth a thhousand words.


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 26, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> That means you don't know.


that's your OPINION, not a fact.
I know Dr G has a strain called G13 and it can produce up to 5 lbs per plant that's all I need to know.
He can charge whatever he wants I'm not in the market for any seeds right now but I look forward to grow reports on this one.


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 26, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Dr G is a smart man, he is getting people to go to his site as long as his name stays at the top of these pages and while they may not buy 100.00 seeds they may buy something else. nothing like free publicity. hats off Doc


True, until mods do i.p. checks and figure out these threads are all spam then we will never have to hear about his spamming scamming multiple identity ass again. Glad they finally got smart and blackballed his threads at thc farmer. He stirs up shit with his multiple identities everywhere he goes and thats his way of spamming on the boards. Any advertising whether good or bad is advertising,so now pay me bitch?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 26, 2011)

I am sure he isnt the only one that is self promoting on here


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 26, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> True, until mods do i.p. checks and figure out these threads are all spam then we will never have to hear about his spamming scamming multiple identity ass again. Glad they finally got smart and blackballed his threads at thc farmer. He stirs up shit with his multiple identities everywhere he goes and thats his way of spamming on the boards. Any advertising whether good or bad is advertising,so now pay me bitch?


So STM is the DOc now? Pretty sly to use an alternate identity to diss his own gear.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 26, 2011)

OGMan said:


> So you've never mentioned this before now which makes me think you've never actually grown them at all.


Dude, there are a lot of things I've never talked about on here. I've been doing this for years and I don't really make a habit of bashing breeders. The way I see it people are going to see things how they want to and at the same time people have different experiences. I'm not saying you won't find some good plants from him but I didn't and while a couple packs of beans gives me an idea about what a company is producing it is in no way indicative of there overall quality. I wouldn't of even posted anything until I saw he was blatantly trying to rip people off for $100 a seed. Plain and simple, he is putting something on the market that people are going to buy and a couple years down the road you're going to see G13 crosses all over the place that don't have any G13 in them and add to the mass confusion that already exists. That was my only beef and I would have kept my experiences to myself if you didn't ask because juvenile shit like this starts and it's a waste of time. If you think he's got the real G13 then good for you but he doesn't.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2011)

resinousflowers said:


> your paying for the bomb shit you can grow.youll probably get more than 100 dollars worth of the good stuff from each plant.plus if you turn one of um into a mother,you'll have a top notch strain you can grow over and over again for many years without having to buy more seeds.





cmt1984 said:


> but you can do that with seeds that cost much less.


exactly no need to make a mother from 1 seed for a 100 lmao..



OGMan said:


> Are you kidding!!!! I have been waiting all year for doc to release G13. $200 bucks in peanuts for this plant. I don't know whaty the hell you are on about


lmao!!!!



OGMan said:


> Every strain I have bought from dr. greenthumb has been top drawer and exactly what he says it is. I have been buying from them for over 10 years adn never have been let down yet. He has legit cuts of OG, Bubba, Chemdawg, Trainwreck, C99, Sour Deisel, U.K. Cheese and every time he comes out with one people who don't know any better start to shoot off that he doesn't have them. Then the grow journals and smoke reports get done and lo and behold all the naysayers were wrong. I know because I've grown em. If doc says it is the original G13 that Neville had years ago and lost, then I for one believe him and this plant is serious shit.


Let me guess you smoked the originals and doc has the same thing NO better yet you were there when he got the original clones and selfed them to get s1s ???



doc111 said:


> If people want to spend $10,000 for 2 seeds that's their business. I don't begrudge anybody who wants to buy killer genetics. My only question would be, do the genetics justify the price? I won't find out because I will not spend that much for genetics because I know I can get killer beans for a fraction the price.


You and me both bro



bajafox said:


> I've read a few Dr. G threads lately and I haven't visited his site once, nor do I intend to. I'd rather drop $200 on Attitude and get a ton of different strains than $200 on a mythical strain that I know for a fact is not G13.


agreed..200 on two beans lmao



stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Dude, there are a lot of things I've never talked about on here. I've been doing this for years and I don't really make a habit of bashing breeders. The way I see it people are going to see things how they want to and at the same time people have different experiences. I'm not saying you won't find some good plants from him but I didn't and while a couple packs of beans gives me an idea about what a company is producing it is in no way indicative of there overall quality. I wouldn't of even posted anything until I saw he was blatantly trying to rip people off for $100 a seed. Plain and simple, he is putting something on the market that people are going to buy and a couple years down the road you're going to see G13 crosses all over the place that don't have any G13 in them and add to the mass confusion that already exists. That was my only beef and I would have kept my experiences to myself if you didn't ask because juvenile shit like this starts and it's a waste of time. If you think he's got the real G13 then good for you but he doesn't.


 Well said


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 26, 2011)

this thread has to die fast...its breaking the roll it up community with hes g13 strain...its already bad enough for 5 seeds for $150, actually i was considering getting a few strains from riot for 6 seeds about $150 more...then i remembered the issue when i was giving my opinion for doc selling 5 seeds for $150. in a way i thought i would be spending that much money on riot but was complaining from dr greens price. seems like people will be bound to spend that much for a few seeds pretty soon. its advertising at its best, it is clear that a few months or years this breeders will follow the trend and all of us here would think 5 seeds for $150 are worth the price. like i said before if we start buying seeds for this much in the end all of us have to spend an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 26, 2011)

The thing is people see a higher dollar product and think it is better when you can find killer genetics for way cheaper and most of these companies are just capitalizing off of ignorance. It's not the people's fault, there's just not enough documentation to dispute these rip off artists/people just trying to make a buck. Just look at Shanti and Neville. They're two of the most notable breeders when it comes to commercially available seeds and there most expensive pack of seeds is like $160 and that's for 18 seeds, that's $44.50 for 5 seeds of his best strains. People see an opportunity and they take it. People are greedy.


----------



## Chad Sexington (Jan 26, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> Dont sweat it folks. Give it a few months and there will be knockoffs of his knockoffs at bud trader @$100 for 10 fem seeds.
> I have been doing alot of research on Drgreenthumb and can only find good reviews from the same handful of peeps or spammers and negative reviews from lots of different growers. The negative reviews are all about potency and lack of it, plants herming and ruining thier crops even though most admit the plants grew and yielded well. I myself will not pay $100 a seed to have it ruin the rest of my crop. Search for yourself and read the reviews before you decide. I'm off to check out Doggie Nutts Seeds and BC Seeds to see if its the same scammer.


I've grown his gear and I call bullshit on everything you said in this statement (apart from the 100 bones a seed, I wouldn't pay that much either).


----------



## SwissCheese (Jan 27, 2011)

Been wanting to try greenthumb for a while and saw the $200 per 2 beans today. And he raised his price from $200 to $250 per 10 to his new rape prices.6 months ago half the stuff was on sale for $150 now its doubled. Reserva Privada has my vote for best readily available genetics.


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 27, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> I've grown his gear and I call bullshit on everything you said in this statement (apart from the 100 bones a seed, I wouldn't pay that much either).


lol, yes its all bullshit but fuck any breeder who is trying to fleece the growing public with total bullshit. You want the REAL G13 get it from Neville and Shanti (real breeders)who will be releasing it in pure form for probably less than $150 for 18 REG beans. Shitloads of breeders have the 5lb a plant yielding G13 in pure form they just dont sell it like that because of problems with mold and the calyx to leaf ratio really sucks. dont believe me look at the pics on greenthumbs site leafiest bud on the planet! All greenthumb has done is reinvented the wheel or in this case finally discoved G13. Note to greenthumb "G13 has been around for 30 years dickhead". Btw, greenthumbs seeds have been selling on bud trader @$100 for 10 seeds and at t*********g seeds as well. Oh zone,igf,dope have been listed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

SwissCheese said:


> Been wanting to try greenthumb for a while and saw the $200 per 2 beans today. And he raised his price from $200 to $250 per 10 to his new rape prices.6 months ago half the stuff was on sale for $150 now its doubled. Reserva Privada has my vote for best readily available genetics.


from 200 to 250 now go ahead and buy that you dr greenthumb supporters


----------



## SwissCheese (Jan 27, 2011)

It's nuts how much his prices have went up lately I'm really dissapointed and I can nearly guarantee nothing of his is on the level of the og #18. I personally medicated with over 100 strains last year and more this year and so far OG #18 is far and away the most potent and best tasting by a long shot. It has a nasty sour lemon taste hard to describe but amazing. I was going to go greenthumb crazy this year but he can take his new high prices and quite frankly shove them. Maybe I'll try some and if I think it's worth it I'll post it up in a few months.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 27, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> lol, yes its all bullshit but fuck any breeder who is trying to fleece the growing public with total bullshit. You want the REAL G13 get it from Neville and Shanti (real breeders)who will be releasing it in pure form for probably less than $150 for 18 REG beans. Shitloads of breeders have the 5lb a plant yielding G13 in pure form they just dont sell it like that because of problems with mold and the calyx to leaf ratio really sucks. dont believe me look at the pics on greenthumbs site leafiest bud on the planet! All greenthumb has done is reinvented the wheel or in this case finally discoved G13. Note to greenthumb "G13 has been around for 30 years dickhead". Btw, greenthumbs seeds have been selling on bud trader @$100 for 10 seeds and at t*********g seeds as well. Oh zone,igf,dope have been listed.


Yeah I don't know about that. They might be doing a BX project but there was never a male and Shanti and Neville don't do sex reversals so how are they putting it out in pure form. As to your other point there aren't a lot of people who still have airborne's G13, there are a lot of people who think they have it but if breeders actually still had it there would be beans everywhere and they'd be selling like mad. most strains today that claim G13 heritage used pacific's cut which isn't the same at all.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

aside from all the lies from stonedmetalhead, the anger and jealousy of wyteberrywidow and the assumtion by bajafox that he or she "knows" that doc's G13 isn't, i still believe the oldtimers who say that IT IS the original G13 and that they haven't seen it for over 20 years. I also believe doc when he says he has it, he has NEVER steered me wrong in over a decade of buying from him. 

yeah, i remember all the same bitches saying doc doesn't have bubba, doc doesn't have OG, doc doesn't have trianwreck, doc doesn't have cheese, doc doesn't have sour deisel and every single time he did. without question I am getting g13 and I don't care what it costs. it's my money and i know what i'm getting.

hats off to chad sexington for speaking the unvarnished truth


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> aside from all the lies from stonedmetalhead, the anger and jealousy of wyteberrywidow and the assumtion by bajafox that he or she "knows" that doc's G13 isn't, i still believe the oldtimers who say that IT IS the original G13 and that they haven't seen it for over 20 years. I also believe doc when he says he has it, he has NEVER steered me wrong in over a decade of buying from him.
> 
> yeah, i remember all the same bitches saying doc doesn't have bubba, doc doesn't have OG, doc doesn't have trianwreck, doc doesn't have cheese, doc doesn't have sour deisel and every single time he did. without question I am getting g13 and I don't care what it costs. it's my money and i know what i'm getting.
> 
> hats off to chad sexington for speaking the unvarnished truth


What lies? Anyway, you can get better versions of all of those strains for way cheaper from reputable people. I really want to know how his strain description sounds nothing like G13 yet you assure yourself it's real. Keep trying to convince yourself that his strains are the originals and you're not getting ripped. It's completely understandable if I paid $200 for 5 seeds I'd be upset too when I found out I was taken. By the way I never said he didn't have Bubba but I will say it's not the original so you're paying top dollar for an S1 of a bubba hybrid, who the fuck doesn't have OG or Trainwreck, and I'm telling you right now his SD is not the original ECSD.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

stonedmetalhead you're nothing but a liar. why waste our time?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> aside from all the lies from stonedmetalhead, the anger and jealousy of wyteberrywidow and the assumtion by bajafox that he or she "knows" that doc's G13 isn't, i still believe the oldtimers who say that IT IS the original G13 and that they haven't seen it for over 20 years. I also believe doc when he says he has it, he has NEVER steered me wrong in over a decade of buying from him.
> 
> yeah, i remember all the same bitches saying doc doesn't have bubba, doc doesn't have OG, doc doesn't have trianwreck, doc doesn't have cheese, doc doesn't have sour deisel and every single time he did. without question I am getting g13 and I don't care what it costs. it's my money and i know what i'm getting.
> 
> hats off to chad sexington for speaking the unvarnished truth


But you cant tell me how im jealous or angry?
Like i said you were there when he received the clones to know thats what it is in fact right?You were there when he selfed them to make s1s right?
Since you know, answer this How come his og yields more than the clone only og????????????
why His cheese yeilds more than the exodus cut????????????
That has to tell you something right there everyone knows og yield is low but docs og s1 yields 2 or 3 times the clone only..Lets be serious here


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> stonedmetalhead you're nothing but a liar. why waste our time?


 For someone to be calling someone a liar know facts before you do..You are just going by what people say you know nothing kid..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

I think that whoever said it was great marketing was right. Look at all the publicity here and also I imagine some other sites. The prices may be high but maybe that's the idea to get people going there and then if they go on sale some people will gobble them up because they can't turn down a "good deal". The fact is people have supposedly paid 10s of thousands of dollars for single clones, and who knows how much doc paid for the clones he is using? You simply don't know and there are still a couple decent priced strains on his site even if there are some way overpriced stuff drawing the attention of people who may have never heard of him. I personally think it's smart that his regular gear (not femmed) stays high it discourages many from knocking them off and makes people pay to use his gear for breeding. I personally would jump on some f2s and xs of his gear for a low price.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 27, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> ever heard of Google ?
> Maybe Brick Top would waste time explaing shit like that, but I'm not interested.



Nope ... I have no interest in explaining anything about a Dr. Greenthumb strain. I won't have anything to do with his strains since a handful of years back when he was selling what he claimed was true Acapulco Gold and I tried it and it wasn't anywhere close to the Acapulco Gold I grew and smoked in the past. It absolutely was not the real thing. It was like average Mexican of the 60's, which wasn't bad, but wasn't top quality either. That was the last time I gave the Dr. any of my money and it will remain the last time. 

Someone might rip me off one time but I will not give them a second chance to rip me off again.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Nope ... I have no interest in explaining anything about a Dr. Greenthumb strain. I won't have anything to do with his strains since a handful of years back when he was selling what he claimed was true Acapulco Gold and I tried it and it wasn't anywhere close to the Acapulco Gold I grew and smoked in the past. It absolutely was not the real thing. It was like average Mexican of the 60's, which wasn't bad, but wasn't top quality either. That was the last time I gave the Dr. any of my money and it will remain the last time.
> 
> Someone might rip me off one time but I will not give them a second chance to rip me off again.


Now thats a fact from a og not no BUllSHIT FROM OGMAN..
Just from that post it should make all of you guys wonder what you are really growing?
How he obtained the genetics he is so called claiming he has?
HOw he is the only one with these strains?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I think that whoever said it was great marketing was right. Look at all the publicity here and also I imagine some other sites.


I guess if you consider having all your gear bashed good publicity. It's not just here either. Every board I've checked out laugh at this douche.



> The prices may be high but maybe that's the idea to get people going there and then if they go on sale some people will gobble them up because they can't turn down a "good deal". The fact is people have supposedly paid 10s of thousands of dollars for single clones, and who knows how much doc paid for the clones he is using?


Only idiots my friend. I can get those same clones for $20 a piece and they're actually real.



> You simply don't know and there are still a couple decent priced strains on his site even if there are some way overpriced stuff drawing the attention of people who may have never heard of him. I personally think it's smart that his regular gear (not femmed) stays high it discourages many from knocking them off and makes people pay to use his gear for breeding. I personally would jump on some f2s and xs of his gear for a low price.


Really, I would say the quality stops people from knocking him off.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow
Since you know said:


> so they s1'd an individual that yielded better...so? this just highlights your ignorance. no one who has actually grown them has ever said that that they weren't the real deal. i refer once again to what chad sexington said...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> so they s1'd an individual that yielded better...so? this just highlights your ignorance. no one who has actually grown them has ever said that that they weren't the real deal. i refer once again to what chad sexington said...


actually it highlights your ignorance..
He says he has og kush s1 from a clone only,,exodus cheese s1 from the exodus cut and these yeild better than the cuts how is that?
Like i said before in another thread you can spend your money all you want with him but dont go saying he has the best genetics in the world or he is the best breeder when you only grow his shit.
Every thread you got on here is about dr gthumb and how good his shit is..Notice only one of them got replies


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

it just occurred to me that you two; whyteberrywidow and stonedmetalhead know little to nothing about cannabis genetics as witnessed by your comments. especially the one about docs S1 Cheese and OG outyielding some of the cuts. this is just a waste of everyone's time thanks to your constant BS


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> it just occurred to me that you two; whyteberrywidow and stonedmetalhead know little to nothing about cannabis genetics as witnessed by your comments. especially the one about docs S1 Cheese and OG outyielding some of the cuts. this is just a waste of everyone's time thanks to your constant BS


all you know is dr greenthumbs up your ass..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I guess if you consider having all your gear bashed good publicity. It's not just here either. Every board I've checked out laugh at this douche.
> 
> 
> Only idiots my friend. I can get those same clones for $20 a piece and they're actually real.
> ...


-gear being bashed? By some yes, but more his prices being bashed
-Only idiots? Well yeah you got me there unless t's something very rare and something you want really bad and it takes more money to make it happen. Yes paying $10,000 is excessive but I could see spending maybe a couple hundred-thousand $for a real winning strain with the permission to use it in breeding.
-Quality keeping people from breeding? Well maybe your right. There is a few strains I want to try but I am not going to form an opinion until I do. Brick Top says the A. Gold was weak and not real  Well then that's not good news. Please send your prayers to my Reeferman Colombian Gold, I want something legit. If this isn't real I am done buying "landraces". I have hundreds of old shwag beans that go back decades that have grown into great finished product I will start growing to get my mexican sativas.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> aside from all the lies from stonedmetalhead, the anger and jealousy of wyteberrywidow and the *assumtion *by bajafox that he or she "knows" that doc's G13 isn't, i still believe the oldtimers who say that IT IS the original G13 and that they haven't seen it for over 20 years. I also believe doc when he says he has it, he has NEVER steered me wrong in over a decade of buying from him.


This whole thread is one entire "assumption"


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

we have term for guys like stonedmetalhead and whyteberrywidow over here. ejits.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> This whole thread is one entire "assumption"


ah, you never said you assumed it wasn't g13 you said you KNEW it wasn't. keep your stories straight ..


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike42Zero said:


> Dr Greenthumb genetics are legit as they come. Try growing his gear before you bash it.


good advice


----------



## That Canadian (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I've read a few Dr. G threads lately and I haven't visited his site once, nor do I intend to. I'd rather drop $200 on Attitude and get a ton of different strains than $200 on a mythical strain that I know for a fact is not G13.


It makes me laugh that people always bash breeders like doc,saying it's too expensive. If ten femmed seeds for 150 dollars (which is most of his strains) is too expensive for you, you're not making enough money and you're wasting your time growing and/or selling. 

In late march I will be ordering from him to get 10 femmed Iranian G13 for my outdoor, and at that time I WILL GET THE 2 G13 seeds for $200 because he has proved his genetics time and time again, and I'm willing to go out on a limb and buy into this. His prices are fair. He's not trying to rip anyone off. It could be the true cash cropping plant of the century, if so i'll be happy. If not, who the fuck cares even if it was shwag I'd cover my money.

WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU'RE GOING TO GET FOR $200 AT ATTITUDE? you'll get 2 or 3 strains from the good breeders like dna, or reserva privada, or serious. That's 6-12 femmed beans....... people like you make me feel a lot better about myself.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> ah, you never said you assumed it wasn't g13 you said you KNEW it wasn't. keep your stories straight ..


I stand by that, I *know* it is not G13

Let's _assume_ that it is, because if it is, then I would say he has discovered one of the biggest mysteries in the cannibus world. If that is G13 then Bigfoot must be real too...lol


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> It makes me laugh that people always bash breeders like doc,saying it's too expensive. If ten femmed seeds for 150 dollars (which is most of his strains) is too expensive for you, you're not making enough money and you're wasting your time growing and/or selling.


Trust me when I say you're not the only one laughing in this thread


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> we have term for guys like stonedmetalhead and whyteberrywidow over here. ejits.


You are just one of dr greenthumbs meathoppers..Like i said you can keep he has the best genetics in the world to your self


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I stand by that, I *know* it is not G13
> 
> Let's _assume_ that it is, because if it is, then I would say he has discovered one of the biggest mysteries in the cannibus world. If that is G13 then Bigfoot must be real too...lol


Like I stated earlier even if it IS the real G13 which is not fruity as has been said, it doesn't mean S1s of the G13 wouldn't be fruity. Unless it was a true breeding strain in every sense of the word for every trait, the seeds will not be identical to the parent. There may be some that are similar though. 

If the strain ever existed, than it is still available somehow somewhere. Either that or it was never worthy of the praise it has recieved. If it was cheap and readily available everyone would have it and we wouldn't be having this conversation. If anybody could find it, it would be somebody who has the connections in the biz and the money to fork over to acquire it and use for breeding. If it costed a lot of money to get you would be a fool to sell beans for ceap IMO. It wouldn't be worth the initial price to access it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU'RE GOING TO GET FOR $200 AT ATTITUDE? you'll get 2 or 3 strains from the good breeders like dna, or reserva privada, or serious. That's 6-12 femmed beans....... people like you make me feel a lot better about myself.


 Try 5 or 6 strains from different breeders..IT depends on how people want to spend their money.tga 5 packs for under 50,dna 5 packs for under 50 and they have plenty of other breeders besides reserva privada and dna that sell fem seeds for less than 100 per pack of seeds


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

If he did pony up tons of money for the original strain then why wouldn't the original owner just go ahead and do it him or herself instead? The REAL G13 original seed, if it could be proven that it is would bring in a huge cash crop. If I had the original, I wouldn't let a breeder with a "questionable" reputation take hold of it for any amount of money. It's much more profitable to keep the mystery alive than let it go for some petty cash, IMO.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

[/QUOTE] late march I will be ordering from him to get 10 femmed Iranian G13 for my outdoor, and at that time I WILL GET THE 2 G13 seeds for $200 because he has proved his genetics time and time again, and I'm willing to go out on a limb and buy into this. His prices are fair. He's not trying to rip anyone off. It could be the true cash cropping plant of the century, if so i'll be happy. If not, who the fuck cares even if it was shwag I'd cover my money.[/QUOTE]


i think it may be the cashcroppers plant of the century; have you seen the photos? That Iranian G13 is an awesome plant too.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> If he did pony up tons of money for the original strain then why wouldn't the original owner just go ahead and do it him or herself instead? The REAL G13 original seed, if it could be proven that it is would bring in a huge cash crop. If I had the original, I wouldn't let a breeder with a "questionable" reputation take hold of it for any amount of money. It's much more profitable to keep the mystery alive than let it go for some petty cash, IMO.


not everyone wants to run a seedbank, there is risk involved. Yeah say questionable reputation but until recently I have heard nothing but good things, there are many people who love his gear and never heard of anyone being ripped off by the guy as in not recieving seeds or great service. Why would you wantto keep the mystery of the strain alive? Your gonna take it to your grave? Lastly, everyone has their price don't they?


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

part of the problem i think is that the real g13 has been hoarded for so long. to my undertsanding only one guy (double d?) had the original cut that he got directly from Neville and took to canada in 1986. the fact double d had it all these years is apparently well known


----------



## That Canadian (Jan 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Try 5 or 6 strains from different breeders..IT depends on how people want to spend their money.tga 5 packs for under 50,dna 5 packs for under 50 and they have plenty of other breeders besides reserva privada and dna that sell fem seeds for less than 100 per pack of seeds


For the sake of the argument i'm talking about strains that are said to be somewhat "elite". I love attitude and will continue ordering from them, but for strains like og kush or other beans from cali connect or tga it's really not much cheaper at all.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> it just occurred to me that you two; whyteberrywidow and stonedmetalhead know little to nothing about cannabis genetics


LMFAO, I constantly research and grow any strain I can. Here is a list of what I currently have left in my seed stash which I have at least 20 seeds of each or more. I don't by single seeds I actually like doing selection to look for those special plants. I've grown out strains from a shit load of breeders and I will continue to do so. I've grown strains from every established breeder and some obscure ones. You can think I don't know what's up but you'd be wrong.

*Mr. Nice*
NL5 x Haze
Mango Haze
Ortega
Medicine Man

*Outlaw*
Magic Merlin
Gorilla Grape

*DNA**/Reserva*
LA Confidential
OG
LA Woman
Cole Train
Sour Kush

*Sensi Seeds
*Silver Haze*

Reeferman
*Love Potion

*Serious*
Kali Mist

*Heaven Scent Farms* 
Cannazilla
Skronk

*Poor White Farmer*
Cherry Queen
Chem 91' x Killer Queen
Hehaw
Killer Queen x G13/Hashplant
Killer Queen F7

*Cannacopia*
Deep Cough
Deep C x SD
Deep C x Genius

*Sannie*
Killing Fields F2

*Tom Hill
*Deep Chunk
Haze

*Rev*
Iron Cindy
C99
Black Forrest
Cherry Hemmingway
Cherry Cake (actually from 4D but it's half Cherry Thunderfuck)

*Sonic*
Pinequeen Haze

*TGA*
JillyBean
Qleaner
Chernobyl
Royal Revenge
3D
the Flav
Pandoras Box
Dairy Queen
Void
A13 Bx
Deep Purple
JC2
Highway Star
Astro Queen
Agent Orange
Grimm Reaper
Juggernaut
Qrazy Train
JTR
Vortex
Space Bomb
Querkle

Plus a shit load of freebies I just give away


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> LMFAO, I constantly research and grow any strain I can. Here is a list of what I currently have left in my seed stash. I've grown out strains from a shit load of breeders and I will continue to do so. I've grown strains from every established breeder and some obscure ones. You can think I don't know what's up but you'd be wrong.
> 
> *Mr. Nice*
> NL5 x Haze
> ...


 I just disregarded his post he can check my threads ive grown strains from a-z so i just lmao @ him when he said that.Plus i have over a hundred beans still to germ.I dont even want to make a list because its just too many on top of that i have a ton of freebies..

That is from a guy who only grows or only showed iranian autos.That is all from all of his threads..You can check my threads i went from ak down the list to white widow and white russian with plenty of strains in between countless harvests


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> part of the problem i think is that the real g13 has been hoarded for so long. to my undertsanding only one guy (double d?) had the original cut that he got directly from Neville and took to canada in 1986. the fact double d had it all these years is apparently well known


If that's true why can't Neville get it back? He's stated he doesn't have it anymore and only has the G13/Skunk and Widow.


----------



## Banditt (Jan 27, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> If that's true why can't Neville get it back? He's stated he doesn't have it anymore and only has the G13/Skunk and Widow.


Neville claims the plant died due to age if I am not mistaken. Its in that link I posted a while back.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 27, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> For the sake of the argument i'm talking about strains that are said to be somewhat "elite". I love attitude and will continue ordering from them, but for strains like og kush or other beans from cali connect or tga it's really not much cheaper at all.


But they're actually well documented and you don't have to buy from the attitude. I paid an average of $40 a 10 pack for my TGA gear.


----------



## Biggybuds (Jan 27, 2011)

I tried some stuff from calicon and I had hermie issues. They apologized and said they'd replace ithem but i'd never trust them again so I didn't take them up on it. Docs gear is more reliable


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> I tried some stuff from calicon and I had hermie issues. They apologized and said they'd replace ithem but i'd never trust them again so I didn't take them up on it. Docs gear is more reliable


was these from fem seeds or reg seeds?why wouldnt, you take replacements from hermies from a reg pack.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

hey whyteberry. you were the one that asked the genetics question that made you look stupid not me. now no matter how much you post we know you don't know squat.


----------



## That Canadian (Jan 27, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> But they're actually well documented and you don't have to buy from the attitude. I paid an average of $40 a 10 pack for my TGA gear.


That's an impressive line of strains lol. Where can you get tga for 40/pk


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> That's an impressive line of strains lol. Where can you get tga for 40/pk


Good question but I think he's lyin' again


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

that stonedmetalhead guy claimed he grew doc's sour deisel and said it wasn't any good yet there is no mention of that in his posting here and it has only been available from greenthumb for about six months. all lies. complete lies. nothing but lies.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

well i guess whyteberrywidow and stonedmetalhead ran out of lies


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> hey whyteberry. you were the one that asked the genetics question that made you look stupid not me. now no matter how much you post we know you don't know squat.


I sound like a fool because i said docs supposedly s1s, of, that strain yield better than the cut right.But yet you never answered how you know these are actually s1s of that strain.Did you grow the cuts?



OGMan said:


> Good question but I think he's lyin' again


You are a funny dude the only thing you rave about are the iranian auto


OGMan said:


> that stonedmetalhead guy claimed he grew doc's sour deisel and said it wasn't any good yet there is no mention of that in his posting here and it has only been available from greenthumb for about six months. all lies. complete lies. nothing but lies.


SO because he didnt mention it does that mean he didnt grow it



OGMan said:


> well i guess whyteberrywidow and stonedmetalhead ran out of lies


 Damn dummie at least spell my name right there is no h in it..
Like i said you can check my threads i grew countless strains and still have plenty more.I know more of genetics then you do ill put those 200 dollars for those 2 beans ou talking about buddy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> hey whyteberry. you were the one that asked the genetics question that made you look stupid not me. now no matter how much you post we know you don't know squat.


 People who know me know what it is..Seems like you dont know much of the genetics you grow.Especially if a auto that is mixed with ruderalis is your top notch favorite best smoke out of everything..lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> That's an impressive line of strains lol. Where can you get tga for 40/pk


at hempdepot they are 75 for a 10 pack hempdepot.



OGMan said:


> Good question but I think he's lyin' again


 Just for you smart ass do the math 75 for ten how many for 5?


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL you're funny! there's no ruderalis in iranian auto ejit and yes i've grown many of docs s1s as well as cuts, so i know of what I speak, you do not 
you may not be an out and out liar like stonedmetalhead but your still dishonest


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> LOL you're funny! there's no ruderalis in iranian auto ejit and yes i've grown many of docs s1s as well as cuts, so i know of what I speak, you do not
> you may not be an out and out liar like stonedmetalhead but your still dishonest


So please ell me what is in his iranian auto that makes it a auto?
auto i know of have ruderalis in it
The only thing you got me on is docs strains and from the info i gathered its nothing like the exodus cut or the original og cut


----------



## Banditt (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> hey whyteberry. you were the one that asked the genetics question that made you look stupid not me. now no matter how much you post we know you don't know squat.





OGMan said:


> LOL you're funny! there's no ruderalis in iranian auto ejit


 
I LOL'd

10 chars


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

do you even know the genetics of iranian auto?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

Banditt said:


> I LOL'd
> 
> 10 chars


 trust me im laughing harder


----------



## Banditt (Jan 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> trust me im laughing harder


Isn't it fun when someone who is trying to call you out for being ignorant goes ahead and says something incredibly stupid? hahaha doh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

Banditt said:


> Isn't it fun when someone who is trying to call you out for being ignorant goes ahead and says something incredibly stupid? hahaha doh


exactly...


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

i've grown iranian auto several times now and there is no ruderalis in it and it kicks the shit out of every other auto i've done. potency is up there with any strain you can name. I still think its funny that you'd ask how an s1 could be bigger that the original then come on here like you know it all.lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> do you even know the genetics of iranian auto?


 dont dodge it answer it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> i've grown iranian auto several times now and there is no ruderalis in it and it kicks the shit out of every other auto i've done. potency is up there with any strain you can name. I still think its funny that you'd ask how an s1 could be bigger that the original then come on here like you know it all.lol


 I, think it funny that you claim these genetics are real and yet you dont know or can prove it..
Also just from what bricktop said about one of docs strains that puts all his strains in a crosshair.
I trust bricks word he is well connected and respected lmao


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

i'v grown 'em ejit
anyway, just found this g13 image. argue with it all you want


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

lmao you dont even know what you are growing world class comedian..
Your point of that pic was?
everybody saw it already


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2011)

and the iranian autos above finished in july


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> and the iranian autos above finished in july


That still doesnt answer the question lmao..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That still doesnt answer the question lmao..


Well the answer is right there. Iranian INDICA, not Iranian Ruderallis. Jeez you guys give it a rest, if your time was money you woulda spent 200$ bickering about how much it sux already and you have no experience with his gear at all.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Well the answer is right there. Iranian INDICA, not Iranian Ruderallis.


The question was to mr know it all
but that still doesnt answer how its a autoflower.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The question was to mr know it all
> but that still doesnt answer how its a autoflower.


because it's a landrace that adapted to a short season perhaps? IDK I have never grown it but I have heard from some that you can clone it nd everything. Perhaps it just starts flowering with more light than other strains. I just made a guess it's common sense there are three types of MJ: Indica,Sativa and Ruderallis.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> because it's a landrace that adapted to a short season perhaps? IDK I have never grown it but I have heard from some that you can clone it nd everything. Perhaps it just starts flowering with more light than other strains. I just made a guess it's common sense there are three types of MJ: Indica,Sativa and Ruderallis.


Yes my point and usually when plants autoflower they have ruderalis in the gene pool.
Im surprised mr knowitall did not say anything..He probably waiting for dr gthumb to reply..


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> and the iranian autos above finished in july


http://www.seedbay.com/index.php?a=5&b=208
this is the original iranian auto that greenthumb knocked off from Greens and renamed.
Here it is the original for $50


----------



## Banditt (Jan 27, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> because it's a landrace that adapted to a short season perhaps? IDK I have never grown it but I have heard from some that you can clone it nd everything. Perhaps it just starts flowering with more light than other strains. I just made a guess it's common sense there are three types of MJ: Indica,Sativa and Ruderallis.


haha no because its an indica/ruderalis hybrid. I have never heard of any PURE indica or sativa that flowers in 24 hour light....



wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes my point and usually when plants autoflower they have ruderalis in the gene pool.
> Im surprised mr knowitall did not say anything..He probably waiting for dr gthumb to reply..


He didn't reply because the heritage is not listed on DR.Gt's website. He has no fucking clue what he is growing. lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> http://www.seedbay.com/index.php?a=5&b=208
> this is the original iranian auto that greenthumb knocked off from Greens and renamed.
> Here it is the original for $50


Interesting post it's too bad I have to just take your word for it since there is no evidence and I can't even view the listing because I have no desire to reg to that seedbank.


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not an expert but how else would it flower and finish during the longest days of the year?I have done it myself and its a great strain.


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> i'v grown 'em ejit
> anyway, just found this g13 image. argue with it all you want


take a look folks, no bag appeal whatsoever.The calyx to leaf ratio was as I described "horrible" that is why there is very little breeders that would attempt to pass this on to the consumer let alone the med mj community and sick people.It does great on crosses,yes but there are already hundreds of crosses out there.Greenthumb must be living in a cave or like I said before is a crook.This is how he repays his followers,by ripping them off $200 for 2-3 seeds "GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE"!


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> do you even know the genetics of iranian auto?


I do,its guerrilla gold #3 
http://www.seedbay.com/index.php?a=5&b=208

Poke around and you will read hundreds of posts about greenthumb knocking off this strain to fleece his followers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Well the answer is right there. Iranian INDICA, not Iranian Ruderallis. Jeez you guys give it a rest, if your time was money you woulda spent 200$ bickering about how much it sux already and you have no experience with his gear at all.


You didnt add that bullshit until after huh..I dont care for his gear his gear can suck balls.I rather get 10 beans from someone else.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

c.r. and bandit + rep....


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 27, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> take a look folks, no bag appeal whatsoever.The calyx to leaf ratio was as I described "horrible" that is why there is very little breeders that would attempt to pass this on to the consumer let alone the med mj community and sick people.It does great on crosses,yes but there are already hundreds of crosses out there.Greenthumb must be living in a cave or like I said before is a crook.This is how he repays his followers,by ripping them off $200 for 2-3 seeds "GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE"!


I don't want to get into a big argument but if it is a more than 20 year old strain and "unrefined" or "as is" if you will isn't that part of the whole thing about it? That it is pure and unmessed with?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 27, 2011)

So you are saying iranian auto is mitey might, no way , i've had them both, unless i'm missing something you are wrong


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 27, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> I don't want to get into a big argument but if it is a more than 20 year old strain and "unrefined" or "as is" if you will isn't that part of the whole thing about it? That it is pure and unmessed with?


Yes but $1000 per 10 seeds come on. Greenthumb and bc seeds are giving breeders a bad name.Just hope DJ Short and Reef dont follow in these fucked up footsteps


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 27, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> So you are saying iranian auto is mitey might, no way , i've had them both, unless i'm missing something you are wrong


If you would smoke them both you wouldnt know the difference same taste,look and kick you in the head potency


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 27, 2011)

ok, maybe it was me


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree the price is high but I am going to buy some and clone the living Jesus out of it. If it yields like its supposed to I am ok with that. I cannot agree with your assertion that Iranian auto is auto affie tho. I was gifted an auto affie from our friend in New Brunswick and have grown doc's Iranian and they are not the same


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You didnt add that bullshit until after huh..I dont care for his gear his gear can suck balls.I rather get 10 beans from someone else.


Yeah i edited it cu i didn't wanna post again. I edit posts all the time, it was bfore you posted though. 

I just think it's rediculous to bash with no experience is all. Grow it than tell me it sux, cool. Provide information that proves he is a fraud, don't just talk about how good CC is when they are not cheap either. You don't see me going around saying CC's or OGRaskals stuff is overpriced cuz I've never grown it. It's all relative, no experience no comparison.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Yeah i edited it cu i didn't wanna post again. I edit posts all the time, it was bfore you posted though.
> 
> I just think it's rediculous to bash with no experience is all. Grow it than tell me it sux, cool. Provide information that proves he is a fraud, don't just talk about how good CC is when they are not cheap either. You don't see me going around saying CC's or OGRaskals stuff is overpriced cuz I've never grown it. It's all relative, no experience no comparison.


Okay you got me there.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> Yes but $1000 per 10 seeds come on. Greenthumb and bc seeds are giving breeders a bad name.Just hope DJ Short and Reef dont follow in these fucked up footsteps


Just for the record, my Reeferman shit hermied on me. I hear his breeding is being subcontracted out and that they are having germ issues with beans now too. I am growing some other stuff from him now.
I'm not here to ride anyone's dick I just want honest reviews of everything. For all I know, you have alterior motives for being here. I'm not trying to make you seem less reliable or anything and welcome your feedback but without any evidence nothing that most of the ney sayers say can be trusted is all.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 27, 2011)

WBW is right here, Auto's all have Ruderalis in them it's what makes them flower auto. On there own Ruderalis strains are short, weedy, scrubby plants containing very, very little THC but it starts it's flowering after a few weeks of veg growth reguardless of photoperiod!! Indica, Sativa, Afghanica strains have no Autoflowering qualities *AT ALL!!* unless crossed with Ruderalis.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> WBW is right here, Auto's all have Ruderalis in them it's what makes them flower auto. On there own Ruderalis strains are short, weedy, scrubby plants containing very, very little THC but it starts it's flowering after a few weeks of veg growth reguardless of photoperiod!! Indica, Sativa, Afghanica strains have no Autoflowering qualities *AT ALL!!* unless crossed with Ruderalis.


Thank you some people just dont know what they grow..


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 27, 2011)

There are natural occuring autoflowers including Afghani, it's a rare mutation.


----------



## youalllovezakk (Jan 27, 2011)

oh my god, no seed is worth a hundred dollars, that's nucking futs.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 27, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> That's an impressive line of strains lol. Where can you get tga for 40/pk


I got them at Breedbay before Sub left but you cand find his stuff cheaper than the tude if you look.They're like $75 at Hemp Depot.



OGMan said:


> that stonedmetalhead guy claimed he grew doc's sour deisel and said it wasn't any good yet there is no mention of that in his posting here and it has only been available from greenthumb for about six months. all lies. complete lies. nothing but lies.


Whatever dude, if you want we can compare rooms to see whose actually doing something we can. Believe it or not I don't post every detail about everything I grow not to mention my computer crashed and I've only had my phone to get on the net since October.

Here's a pic from my profile from about a year ago.







Here's one from right before my computer crashed. All from seed


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

Banditt said:


> I LOL'd
> 
> 10 chars





THESkunkMunkie said:


> WBW is right here, Auto's all have Ruderalis in them it's what makes them flower auto. On there own Ruderalis strains are short, weedy, scrubby plants containing very, very little THC but it starts it's flowering after a few weeks of veg growth reguardless of photoperiod!! Indica, Sativa, Afghanica strains have no Autoflowering qualities *AT ALL!!* unless crossed with Ruderalis.





wyteberrywidow said:


> Thank you some people just dont know what they grow..


Some people need to just pick up a book and read before ever germing a seed...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Some people need to just pick up a book and read before ever germing a seed...


I hear you, Amazon has loads lol 
newbie weed growing, strain/genetic's know it alls you gotta love 'em. lmao Thanx guys this threads been very entertaining.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> There are natural occuring autoflowers including Afghani, it's a rare mutation.


so doc got s1s from a rare mutating strain?
that does not sound believable sorry...


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> so doc got s1s from a rare mutating strain?
> that does not sound believable sorry...


You mean you don't believe he has a rare auto strain without Ruderalis in it AND the mythical original G13 seeds?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> You mean you don't believe he has a rare auto strain without Ruderalis in it AND the mythical original G13 seeds?


Basically.Im calling his bluff


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a small piece from Skunk Magazine:


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

> "if" vegged indoors to a good size it can yield 500g+"


The whole point of an auto flower is to skip the vegging phase


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 27, 2011)

The whole point is it's not really an autoflower. It still needs a dark period to flower just less than most variety's.


----------



## Banditt (Jan 27, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> This is a small piece from Skunk Magazine:


There is the catch. It's not an autoflower. 

fucking 90-105 days for that leafy ass shit too. ouch


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

If I order an auto that I can clone and keep under 24/0 for better yield then I am pretty sure I have a strain that contains a photoperiod...

I've never heard of an auto that you can veg, but then again I've never heard of anyone having the original G13 seeds either


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 27, 2011)

OMG you guys missed the point entirely! You were wrong face it. The point of it is to avoid rippers and choppers. It harvests in 105 days for fuck sakes. That means you can be harvesting say in June while everybody else is just beggining to show sex. it's for outdoors not for your indoor garden where you can control the environment, get over yourselves and have an open mind. Unless your growing in alaska where there is 24 hours of sunlight, it's an autoflower.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> OMG you guys missed the point entirely! You were wrong face it. The point of it is to avoid rippers and choppers. It harvests in 105 days for fuck sakes. That means you can be harvesting say in June while everybody else is just beggining to show sex. it's for outdoors not for your indoor garden where you can control the environment, get over yourselves and have an open mind. Unless your growing in alaska where there is 24 hours of sunlight, it's an autoflower.


Which makes this strain an early finishing plant not an autoflower. The name is just misrepresenting what it is.


----------



## henery (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is a fun fact for ya that auto is not even a indica it is a auto sativa which is why it is potent and takes a little longer man people on here are so arrogant!

I guess haze sucks cause it is leafy and thin buds too lol!

Come on people why so much negativity nobody knows everything quit acting like ya do!
Oh and sorry for the hijack just could not watch all the bashing!


----------



## Banditt (Jan 27, 2011)

henery said:


> Here is a fun fact for ya that auto is not even a indica it is a auto sativa which is why it is potent and takes a little longer man people on here are so arrogant!
> 
> I guess haze sucks cause it is leafy and thin buds too lol!
> 
> ...


60% indica 40% sativa....


----------



## henery (Jan 27, 2011)

You are correct the strain from green thumb is 60 40 but the true landrace strain is a sativa!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

Banditt said:


> lol you're a retard. The shit isn't even an autoflower. AUTOFLOWER MEANS NO DARKNESS PERIOD REQUIRED TO FLOWER! This clearly does not fall into that category. It's not my fault you idiots were duped into thinking this is an autoflower and came here and represented it that way to us. I didn't even research the strain because I already know if it is a true autoflower it has ruderalis lineage. You guys obviously do not and thus were fooled into some Dr. GT hype that this was some amazing auto strain. Nah, it's just a crappy strain that flowers in short dark periods and takes stupidly long amounts of time to yield leafy ass garbage. Another winner from the doc.


Thank you people just dont understand....


----------



## SwissCheese (Jan 28, 2011)

And also LMAO at that shitty picture. I mean $200 per 2 beans I would at least expect something that looked better than mids.


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 28, 2011)

I asked this earlier. If Iranian Autoflower flowers and finishes during the longest days of the year and while the days are getting longer and it's not an autoflower, then what is it? My outdoor ones were done in late June and early July. No forcing, they just started flowering in about the middle of May, so if it's not autoflower I don't know what the heck it is.


----------



## Banditt (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> I asked this earlier. If Iranian Autoflower flowers and finishes during the longest days of the year and while the days are getting longer and it's not an autoflower, then what is it? My outdoor ones were done in late June and early July. No forcing, they just started flowering in about the middle of May, so if it's not autoflower I don't know what the heck it is.


It's a regular strain that is able to begin flowering during short dark periods. This has already been explained. There are lots of strains that will flower with less than 12 hours of light. It's not that uncommon. That does not make them autos. Being able to flower in 24 hour light makes a strain an auto.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> I asked this earlier. If Iranian Autoflower flowers and finishes during the longest days of the year and while the days are getting longer and it's not an autoflower, then what is it? My outdoor ones were done in late June and early July. No forcing, they just started flowering in about the middle of May, so if it's not autoflower I don't know what the heck it is.


Not a autoflower lmao


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry but that just doesn't make sense to me. If what you say is true then there should be hundreds if not thousands of strains that finish in May or June or earlier but even the other autos I've done didn't finish as early as the Iranian. The Iranian finished way before the Lowryder and other Ruderalis crosses I did. Can you explain that to me please?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think you're failing to understand the definition of autoflower. While the Iranian might have a fast flowering time and will flower under a shorter dark period it still requires a dark period where as real auto's don't and will flower under a 24 hour light period. It's funny that 90% of your posts are kissing Dr. Greenthumbs asskiss-ass and the rest are bashing legit seed retailers. If you're really are just some naive kid I feel for you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> Sorry but that just doesn't make sense to me. If what you say is true then there should be hundreds if not thousands of strains that finish in May or June or earlier but even the other autos I've done didn't finish as early as the Iranian. The Iranian finished way before the Lowryder and other Ruderalis crosses I did. Can you explain that to me please?





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I think you're failing to understand the definition of autoflower. While the Iranian might have a fast flowering time and will flower under a shorter dark period it still requires a dark period where as real auto's don't and will flower under a 24 hour light period.


 There you go..Your confusion is from the breeder not us


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 28, 2011)

That doesn't really explain it though. If what you say is true then the "real" autos, as you put it, should finish earlier shouldn't they? They are listed as being in the 60 day range start to finish. Now I really am confused and its not greenthumb that is confusing me since his finished as promised. The other thing that's bothering me is with the "auto" Affie. It also finishes earlier than the "autos" and about a week earlier than the iranian "Auto" but with slightly less yield. There is no Ruderalis in it that I can see; so is it not an auto either?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> That doesn't really explain it though. If what you say is true then the "real" autos, as you put it, should finish earlier shouldn't they? They are listed as being in the 60 day range start to finish. Now I really am confused and its not greenthumb that is confusing me since his finished as promised. The other thing that's bothering me is with the "auto" Affie. It also finishes earlier than the "autos" and about a week earlier than the iranian "Auto" but with slightly less yield. There is no Ruderalis in it that I can see; so is it not an auto either?


You aren't the brightest crayon in the box are you? Flower time has nothing to do with it being an autoflowering strain. It all has to do with not needing a dark period in order to be considered an auto......... and none of this has anything to do with the fact that he's ripping people of with his fake G13 @ $100 a seed.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 28, 2011)

What are you talking about? I guess I'm a liar because you say I am, OK . Keep on spammin' and thinking that these are auto's I don't care.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> I asked this earlier. If Iranian Autoflower flowers and finishes during the longest days of the year and while the days are getting longer and it's not an autoflower, then what is it? My outdoor ones were done in late June and early July. No forcing, they just started flowering in about the middle of May, so if it's not autoflower I don't know what the heck it is.


Different varieties require different photoperiods to flower. Outdoors, you aren't really forcing flowering, just waiting for the plant to respond to the change in photoperiod to cause a hormonal response that induces flowering. Indoors, most people use 12/12 to force flowering. No where in nature does it go from 24 hours or even 18 hours of light, to suddenly 12 hours of light within a 24 hour span. This is sufficient to force most hybrids, and even most landraces. This is not always the case though. Sometimes this isn't enough and plants need 13 hours of dark to induce a strong hormonal response, but this is rarely the case. There are other examples of strains requiring different photperiods to get the job done. I am not familiar with Iranian Autoflower but it doesn't sound like a true autoflowering variety. I would be interested to see what happens indoors. I've noticed they don't recommend it for growing indoors. I wonder why. I mean, if it's a compact, autoflowering variety, why couldn't you grow it indoors?


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 28, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Different varieties require different photoperiods to flower. Outdoors, you aren't really forcing flowering, just waiting for the plant to respond to the change in photoperiod to cause a hormonal response that induces flowering. Indoors, most people use 12/12 to force flowering. No where in nature does it go from 24 hours or even 18 hours of light, to suddenly 12 hours of light within a 24 hour span. This is sufficient to force most hybrids, and even most landraces. This is not always the case though. Sometimes this isn't enough and plants need 13 hours of dark to induce a strong hormonal response, but this is rarely the case. There are other examples of strains requiring different photperiods to get the job done. I am not familiar with Iranian Autoflower but it doesn't sound like a true autoflowering variety. I would be interested to see what happens indoors. I've noticed they don't recommend it for growing indoors. I wonder why. I mean, if it's a compact, autoflowering variety, why couldn't you grow it indoors?


Thanks for that. So is "Auto Affie" not an auto then? And how come both the Iranian Auto and Auto Affie are earlier than the "real" 60 day autos like the lowryder crosses?


----------



## doc111 (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> Thanks for that. So is "Auto Affie" not an auto then? And how come both the Iranian Auto and Auto Affie are earlier than the "real" 60 day autos like the lowryder crosses?


I'm not familiar with "Auto Affie" either but it sounds similar to the Iranian Auto. They just have shorter flowering times than some of the autos. I've heard of some sativas taking up to 6 months to flower and there are strains coming out that boast 30 day flowering times! The Iranian just sounds like an Indica with a really short flowering time that flowers under a shorter dark period, thereby making it finish even quicker than some of the ruderalis hybrids.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> Thanks for that. So is "Auto Affie" not an auto then? And how come both the Iranian Auto and Auto Affie are earlier than the "real" 60 day autos like the lowryder crosses?


These are questions you should be asking dr greenthumb lmao


----------



## bajafox (Jan 28, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I wonder why. I mean, if it's a compact, autoflowering variety, why couldn't you grow it indoors?


Because people will start asking questions when it doesn't flower under 18/6, 20/4 or 24/0 like auto's are supposed to...


----------



## doc111 (Jan 28, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Because people will start asking questions when it doesn't flower under 18/6, 20/4 or 24/0 like auto's are supposed to...


That makes sense to me. People are gonna grow these things indoors at some point. I'm sure someone has already tried it.


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> These are questions you should be asking dr greenthumb lmao


I think Doc answered all my questions about this strain in the first place and everything he told me was spot on. I guess the truth is you don't know much about autos . I did ask, you just didn't add anything except punk noises.
This Iranian Auto one was done in crusty bucklets and yielded about a pound of very potent medicine .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> I think Doc answered all my questions about this strain in the first place and everything he told me was spot on. I guess the truth is you don't know much about autos . I did ask, you just didn't add anything except punk noises.
> This Iranian Auto one was done in crusty bucklets and yielded about a pound of very potent medicine .


 I know the iranian auto is not a autoflower like the dr says it is..I also know autos flower by age not by photo period so it can get any light cycle and still flower meaning 24/0,20/4,18/6,16/8 with no problems...
What do i need to add if he answered anyway???..Looks like you still confused because if you notice its not a autoflower..Which you should take up with dr greenthumb for misrepresenting it..


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 28, 2011)

You are so funny! I am still asking, "Marijuana EXPERT" how come the Iranian Autoflower consistently finishes weeks, even months before any of the other "real" autos. I asked earlier "Marijuana Expert" but you dodged the question because I don't think you know, the first thing about autos but I'll give you another chance "Marijuana EXPERT" give me the benefit of your wisdom Marijuana EXPERT. While you're at it "Marijuana EXPERT" tell me again the Auto Affie isn't an auto either


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

lLikie i said before this is a question you need to ask the breeder about.I dont know why it finishes before other autos especially if it does not have ruderalis in the genes..Like someone else maybe a freak pheno..
Autos - flower under 24 or 20 hours of light can the iranian strain do that??If it does then it can be called a auto if not stop wasting my time with it


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 28, 2011)

dingleberry, you might want to show some restraint with your lmaos or you aren't going to have any ass to laugh off anymore


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> I think Doc answered all my questions about this strain in the first place and everything he told me was spot on. I guess the truth is you don't know much about autos . I did ask, you just didn't add anything except punk noises.
> This Iranian Auto one was done in crusty bucklets and yielded about a pound of very potent medicine .


Thanks for the photo,nice plant you have there. I can now confirm that it has ruderalis in the genes.Grow some sensi seeds ruderalis skunk and you will see what I am talking about,fkn identical. Looks that it may be some russian ruderalis by the leaf structure. I will poke around and see if I can find my photos of the ruderalis skunk I grew and you will see what I am talking about


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

lmao @u fboi


----------



## bajafox (Jan 28, 2011)

Does the Iranian Auto finish from seed to harvest in 6 weeks?


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 28, 2011)

time to close this thread and all of greenthumbs threads like they did at thc farmer. The moral of the story is average genetics for ridiculous
prices. A month ago you would have stirred up shit with greenthumbs and 100 posters would gang bang you and sutfu now even those posters silence confirm that they could care less about backing him.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

thats sensi ruderalis skunk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> dingleberry, you might want to show some restraint with your lmaos or you aren't going to have any ass to laugh off anymore


I lmao @ every greenthumb thread..


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm off to go fuck with bc seeds and give doggie nutts some shit. kudos to those warriors that are exposing all the greedy fucks who are trying to fleece the mmj community. Dont stop untill these thieves are out of bussiness. Peace out motherfuckers!


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 28, 2011)

That's perhaps the most intelligent thing you've said in 19 pages of your BS, that you DON'T KNOW. Which begs the question, if you don't know how come you got so much shit coming out of your mouth.

Fact is, I first bought Iranian Autoflower 2 or 3 years ago and Doc told it EXACTLY like it was. He said he didn't recommend it indoors because while it did flower under 24 hours of light it did so only after about 6-12 months and that the flowering response was weak and the yield therefore small. He recommended that if I did choose to grow it indoors that I treat it like any other plant and to flower it at 12/12 or 14/10. I believe Doc tells ALL his customers this. He said outdoors it autoflowers after about 42 days REGARDLESS of the photoperiod (OMG! sounds oddly like an autoflower). I have grown it indoors and out. Indeed, my mother started to flower under 24 hours of light. I let her go, she finished weak and while it was still very potent the yield was low. Flowered indoors like any other plant for about 42 days and , well the plant above kind of speaks for itself doesn't it.

Outdoors in MY OWN experience when started from seeds or in a cold frame they start to flower at about 42 days, just like Doc told me and finish at about 90 days regardless of photoperiod; hmmm kinda sounds like an auto. Doc doesn't lie or otherwise mislead is customers Bozo. Everything Doc has EVER told me was true. You on the other hand have just spent days trying to mislead everybody. What a punk.


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 28, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> I'm off to go fuck with bc seeds and give doggie nutts some shit. kudos to those warriors that are exposing all the greedy fucks who are trying to fleece the mmj community. Dont stop untill these thieves are out of bussiness. Peace out motherfuckers!



Yeah go fuck with them Logic


----------



## moneyface (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes. Fucking spot on! Greedy fucks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> That's perhaps the most intelligent thing you've said in 19 pages of your BS, that you DON'T KNOW. Which begs the question, if you don't know how come you got so much shit coming out of your mouth.
> 
> Fact is, I first bought Iranian Autoflower 2 or 3 years ago and Doc told it EXACTLY like it was. He said he didn't recommend it indoors because while it did flower under 24 hours of light it did so only after about 6-12 months and that the flowering response was weak and the yield therefore small. He recommended that if I did choose to grow it indoors that I treat it like any other plant and to flower it at 12/12 or 14/10. I believe Doc tells ALL his customers this. He said outdoors it autoflowers after about 42 days REGARDLESS of the photoperiod (OMG! sounds oddly like an autoflower). I have grown it indoors and out. Indeed, my mother started to flower under 24 hours of light. I let her go, she finished weak and while it was still very potent the yield was low. Flowered indoors like any other plant for about 42 days and , well the plant above kind of speaks for itself doesn't it.
> 
> Outdoors in MY OWN experience when started from seeds or in a cold frame they start to flower at about 42 days, just like Doc told me and finish at about 90 days regardless of photoperiod; hmmm kinda sounds like an auto. Doc doesn't lie or otherwise mislead is customers Bozo. Everything Doc has EVER told me was true. You on the other hand have just spent days trying to mislead everybody. What a punk.


 Lmao a auto that flowers after 6-12 months indoor right what a auto...You proved me right right there...
And if he tells all his customers this why are you the only one saying this?Plenty of people on this thread claimed to have grown this with no mention of this..


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 28, 2011)

Oooops! Touched a nerve did I Logic. Paving the way for your newly ripped off seed line are we?


----------



## jagdog3 (Jan 28, 2011)

OH MY GOD....consumer report your such a badass!!!(oh by the way maybe i'm the real DGT)


----------



## smokin tree (Jan 29, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> time to close this thread and all of greenthumbs threads like they did at thc farmer.


I mainly read this thread for the lulz but I had to respond to this....NO FUCKING CENSORSHIP HERE PLEASE! Tons of good info vanished at both THCFarmer and ICmag because the people running the sites are biased towards certain breeders...THAT is not TRUTH!

I dont mean to single you out CR and if I offended you I appologize! Also this has nothing to do with DrG, I've seen it happen at both sites with countless breeders when shit goes south between one of them and a website owner and it helps the community in no way!

Now back to the bitching!

Stay High


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 29, 2011)

haha , this is some funny stuff, how is dr. greenthumb greedy? no one is holding a gun to anyones head to buy his gear. dont like his prices go elseware, simple as buying a car


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 29, 2011)

Consumer Reports is actually Logic from THC Farmer and he has a beef with Greenthumb and now comes on all the forums trying to discredit Greenthumb growers. Please admit to everyone here who you are Consumer and that you have a new seed company with strains in direct compition with Greenthumb. I think your line about "pay me my money bitch " gave you away as the spammer you are, because thats the reason you gave to ban Greenthumb threads..
You say you want IP's to be checked by a mod here, and I welcome it. I will PM a Mod here and ask him to do just that. If he is able to post the results I would be happy to share them with you.I'm not Chemdawg, not OGman, not biggy buds and Im not Greenthumb, I'm Dr Gruber, pleased to meet you.. I've had enough with the accusations of Greenthumb growers all being the same person spamming the boards, and if it can be done I will put it to the test.

It seems there has been a concerted effort, starting at THCFARmer and spreading across the forums, to discredit Greenthumb growers. If you have a beef with Greenthumb, tell him about it and quit trying to ruin the reps of honest people. You deleted my threads at the Farm and punished me for no good reason. Then when I told you I would be telling others of what you did, you banned me for "threathening" you. So in your world you want to make me and others look bad but we are not allowed a rebuttal? What a pussy!

If others think my threads are biased or just plain bullshit, then please tell me how to make them better. In my opinion the pictures tell the story and anything I or any grower says about potancy is subjective. We all have different reactions to these plants, different tolerance's, and it really doesnt matter how long you have smoked for or how long you have grown. Ive been smoking for over 30 years and the Greenthumb Sour Diesell gets me ripped and tastes great. I dont care if its the real deal or not, it works and Im happy. I dont have any claims about any of Docs stuff being the "real deal" or not because I dont know squat about genetics, I only care if it works and tastes good .
The price doesnt bother me at all because of math, its a new invention, you might want to try it. If you break down cost of product over the long haul, the percentage goes down with every sucsessive grow until the point that a $20 dollar seeds percentage of cost is so low that it becomes meaningless. Even if its a $200 dollar seed the same thing happens. the only way that it doesnt work if the plant sucks and you dont want to keep it. To me, thats the end of the story about cost...or the actual end would be...If you dont like the price, dont buy them.

I dont mind people saying that any seed co is bad if thats thier experience, but please be careful of those you tread on along the way. Im a honest medical grower who enjoys journaling and thats why I do it. I recently retired from a very creative career and I need somthing to fill that gap, growing and journaling gives me that outlet, please dont destroy my rep and take that away from me.
One question for the starter of this thread...when did you grow out your Greenthumb gear? Did you order those all at the same time? The reason I ask is that the SD has only been offered at his site for a very short time. If you didnt do all those as one grow, why would you keep ordering form him and why so recently? Im not callimg you a liar, but something about this seems fishy...if you care to, please explain.

So why is at that after months and months of silence and good reports form growers is this all of a sudden on every forum out there? I would like to check the IP's of these people because I think its all the same person "logic" posting his beef with greenthimb. Spammers indeed!


----------



## fletchman (Jan 29, 2011)

So has it been confirmed that Doc's G13 S1's are from DoubleD's cut? 

DoubleD gets a minimum 4 lbs a plant off his cut blindfolded with one arm tied behind his back, I would pay a $1000.00 for it.

I only read through half this thread before I got a huge headache from all the girly bickering, so does anyone know?


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 29, 2011)

fletchman said:


> does anyone know?


The Doc probably does, ask him. 
The catalog says 5 pounds plus possible.


----------



## fletchman (Jan 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> The Doc probably does, ask him.
> The catalog says 5 pounds plus possible.


Think I might have to give Doc a call Monday morning to see exactly what he has. I would give $100 a seed in a heartbeat for a MONSTER producing G13, just think of the breeding possibilities? I would love the cut DoubleD runs, but then again who wouldn't.


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 29, 2011)

fletchman said:


> So has it been confirmed that Doc's G13 S1's are from DoubleD's cut?
> 
> DoubleD gets a minimum 4 lbs a plant off his cut blindfolded with one arm tied behind his back, I would pay a $1000.00 for it.
> 
> I only read through half this thread before I got a huge headache from all the girly bickering, so does anyone know?


Now thats what i'm talking about! If greenthumb came straight out and said this is from dd's cut we would not have all this bullshit. I know I wouldnt be complaining and I would be kissing greenthumbs ass to buy a pack of seeds.


----------



## Biggybuds (Jan 30, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> Now thats what i'm talking about! If greenthumb came straight out and said this is from dd's cut we would not have all this bullshit. I know I wouldnt be complaining and I would be kissing greenthumbs ass to buy a pack of seeds.


Pucker up. According to lily over at Greenthumb it is the Double D


----------



## trophy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Pucker up. According to lily over at Greenthumb it is the Double D


And the plot thickens.....


----------



## consumer reports (Jan 30, 2011)

I want to apologize to Dr Gruber for going off on him. I read the first sentence and that set me off. I said some fucked up shit that I regret now that the haze high is gone. Your grows are A+ and nothing wrong with your avi. The damage has been done and dont blame you if you tell me to go fuck myself.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 30, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> I want to apologize to Dr Gruber for going off on him. I read the first sentence and that set me off. I said some fucked up shit that I regret now that the haze high is gone. Your grows are A+ and nothing wrong with your avi. The damage has been done and dont blame you if you tell me to go fuck myself.


Dude, thank you so much for that. Ive been sitting here thinking how I could get this discussion a little more civil. My first step was going to be an apology for making an accusation and calling you a pussy. I dont like to go around here on this site calling people names and getting pissy about stupid shit. So, sorry about that.
Just so you know, Ive never called myself a good grower and my grows are certainly not A+, im still learning, but thanks anyway. I just got bent out of shape because Im honestly just some guy who sits at home and enjoys growing. I've ordered from Greenthumb 3 times and paid for them all, Columbian skies, C-99 and Millennium Bud. The only thing Ive got for free was the Sour Diesel and now his Big Purps. But in the past few weeks my threads are being deleted and Im being accused of being a "part of a team of spammers", which I am very much not. I email a couple of guys who grow Greenthumb and we are "internet friends" but thats about it.
So, Im not going to tell you to fuck yourself and, if you like, come over to my threads and give me some advice on growing, it will be welcome

Peace DG

P.S.-- Lets all try to agree to disagree, quit with the name calling and tell your honest opinion without pissing all over each other.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 31, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> Now thats what i'm talking about! If greenthumb came straight out and said this is from dd's cut we would not have all this bullshit. I know I wouldnt be complaining and I would be kissing greenthumbs ass to buy a pack of seeds.



You said all kinds of foul stuff and called Doc all kinds of shit as well. In light of what you said in your final analysis about the Double D you should retract that shit abut Doc being a ripoff. I have been dealing with him for years and have never been or even remotely felt like I was getting anything but the best and treated anything but fairly


----------



## smokin tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmm seems to be some missing posts in this thread....wonder why /rollseyes
Atleast consumer reports has the balls to man up! Not only did he man up, he isnt hiding what he said in the past by deleting it


----------



## bajafox (Jan 31, 2011)

If that is true then I concede as well. I am very curious to see someone grow this strain out and live up to the hype

Reeferman plans to have them soon also 10 seeds for $72

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1386

Regardless, I still think 2 seeds for $200 is a rip off... Good luck Dr. Gruber, I hope you do get your moneys worth


----------



## medicine21 (Jan 31, 2011)

23 pages of useless ranting. Bottom line is NOBODY here has grown doc's G-13... Let me add some value here: Doc's G-13 Grow Journal.

And a quote from the doc on the topic: "As I said G13 is not for everyone. We paid a ton of money to get her and a years work to get it right. We have plenty of other lower priced seeds for the average guy or girl and med-users but the truth is you can double your indoor yield with G13 and croppers and clone sellers are going to make a lot of dough from this plant...more than us. We'll drop the price or increase the number of seeds once we've recouped our developement costs."


----------



## SwissCheese (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice pic and explanation and being DD's cut makes sense. I see the leaf resemblance to my 13 dawgs for sure in the pics. Glad things got cleared up but $100 per seed to recoup costs??


----------



## Banditt (Jan 31, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> 23 pages of useless ranting. Bottom line is NOBODY here has grown doc's G-13... Let me add some value here: Doc's G-13 Grow Journal.
> 
> And a quote from the doc on the topic: "As I said G13 is not for everyone. We paid a ton of money to get her and a years work to get it right. We have plenty of other lower priced seeds for the average guy or girl and med-users but the truth is you can double your indoor yield with G13 and croppers and clone sellers are going to make a lot of dough from this plant...more than us. We'll drop the price or increase the number of seeds once we've recouped our developement costs."


 
haha that thread is hilarious, people ripping DR.gt a new asshole over there. LMAO


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2011)

Not to mention the guy is growing the 100 dollar a seed for free lmao.If that aint free advertising what is??


----------



## porcupine (Jan 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Not to mention the guy is growing the 100 dollar a seed for free lmao.If that aint free advertising what is??


 Well I'm the GUY, and the reason it wasn't done here (the journal), is because of the trolls who have finally shown themselves in this thread. I knew it would cause all this bullcrap, and that the authenticity of the cut would work itself out eventually. I can only imagine the garbage Doc has to put up with on a daily basis making himself available to the public like he does on the phone and through emails. 
If you care to watch the journal, you know where to go now, if not, you know where else you can go. No one is advertising for Doc. There happens to be a group of growers in Michigan who happen to like his genetics and that is it, no conspiracies I assure you. I do know that Doc has given people seeds in return for journaling his genetics on their own, that they had purchased. They in turn are just journaling the seeds sent them. If you call that advertising, then you are wrong, It's called loyalty to a brand, as they were not asked to journal the free seeds sent them (I wasn't). Dr.Gruber is only one of them, and is one of the nicest, most compassionate persons I have ever had the pleasure of calling a friend. I know several others also, so instead of people complaining, then why not buy a pack of 10 Niagra seeds for $100.00, or 10 Millenium Bud seeds for $125.00, and journal your grow with pictures. Send Doc a link and he may consider peoples troubles, and might just find something new for you to try (I can't say this as a fact, as he is his own person, but he is a generous man when treated with the respect due).
For all you Shantibaba / Neville fanatics, if you think the info they originally gave out about the original G13's characteristics as fact, then you really have something wrong with you. There is only one European breeder that has this cut, and it isn't Reeferman, so save your $75.00.
By the way, the seeds were a gift. There were no stipulations, restrictions, or any requirements made on Doc's behalf. I have been waiting for years for Doc to get these seeds released to his brands standards.


----------



## porcupine (Jan 31, 2011)

The only one doing the ripping got himself banned. That was after he PM'd me asking for clones and cuts, which he screwed himself out of acting the way he did.


Banditt said:


> haha that thread is hilarious, people ripping DR.gt a new asshole over there. LMAO


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 1, 2011)

I would love to try the docs stuff.
I just got to know if they are as good as ive heard.
Somday ill grow em.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2011)

price is pretty negligible if you can find a keeper and produce multiple harvests from it, i'm just wondering what the odds are of finding that pheno from only 2 seeds? i've been and had a look at his site but there is no mention of pheno types. am i missing something guys??? because it seems like a rather large gamble when you think how many seeds you can grow out before finding a true keeper


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

If it is DD's cut, DD said the keeper was 1 in 20 females.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> If it is DD's cut, DD said the keeper was 1 in 20 females.


IF that's true, i agree with everyone moaning about the price he is a rip off merchant. 1/20 isn't good odds at 200 a pop


----------



## smokin tree (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> If it is DD's cut, DD said the keeper was 1 in 20 females.


 Ok serious question, not trying to stir shit back up but this confused me, Did DD's run some of Doc's seeds to get those numbers?
I ask because if this is DD's cut I'd assume he runs clones so no pheno variation, if he did make his own seeds did he make them the same way as the doc? Just curious where the 1/20 keepers number is comming from...even a link to where he said this would be nice and I can ask him myself.

Stay high~


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Go check out THCFarmer, DD talks about it and yes I think he made some seeds himself. Also, There is no way to prove if his cut is actually the original G13 cut. Going by his story he was just told it was G13 and I don't know if it has been verified and if they are going by his yields for the description he runs 20,000 watts for 10 plants in some crazy DWC set-up.


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 1, 2011)

These are S1's from a well known producer, the 1 in 20 ratio does not apply. Plant one seed and you've got it


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you saying he can control the genetics? LOL, he's not god. That would mean every seed is exactly the same and 100% not possible.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Are you saying he can control the genetics? LOL, he's not god. That would mean every seed is exactly the same and 100% not possible.


lmfao hahahaha...


----------



## smokin tree (Feb 1, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> These are S1's from a well known producer, the 1 in 20 ratio does not apply. Plant one seed and you've got it


I wish that was true. The reason I had asked what I asked was mainly for some data because depending on the strain there can be some variation even in s1's, I've seen it myself even with doc's gear...I have his ecsd and chem 4 and every plant from seed looks like a clone off a mother, but this isnt true with the ghost, I have 3 different pheno's of the ghost. Basically I'm just lookin to see how much drift there is ( from more than 1 source ) before I make a decision on buying these myself.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2011)

what stoned meatlhead was saying is right, you can't tell what a seed will do until it's been grown out, even if it has been homogenised and is very stable there will still be a variation in the pheno's even if it is small, i went and had a look at his site before asking any questions and there isn't any info on it other than what you see in front of you which imo is very little considering the price aswell as the odds of finding a keeper


----------



## taint (Feb 1, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> These are S1's from a well known producer, the 1 in 20 ratio does not apply. Plant one seed and you've got it


I can only admire that level of delusion.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2011)

taint said:


> I can only admire that level of delusion.


lol i was thinking the same thing mate


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

taint said:


> I can only admire that level of delusion.


So can i


----------



## bajafox (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Go check out THCFarmer, DD talks about it and yes I think he made some seeds himself. Also, There is no way to prove if his cut is actually the original G13 cut. *Going by his story he was just told it was G13* and I don't know if it has been verified and if they are going by his yields for the description he runs 20,000 watts for 10 plants in some crazy DWC set-up.


So we're right back at square one? Docs cutting came from DD who was supposed to be a reputable owner of a G13 cutting but now we have to believe him based on "someone told me it was a G13" lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

bajafox said:


> So we're right back at square one? Docs cutting came from DD who was supposed to be a reputable owner of a G13 cutting but now we have to believe him based on "someone told me it was a G13" lol


Just funny shit and diehard fans that believe the doc is god at breeding.Charging 100 a seed to make back development cost lmfao.
I dont see other breeders doing this..


----------



## bajafox (Feb 1, 2011)

I may buy some after the idiots who help him recoup his loss and the prices go down like he says...hahaha

A few months ago I received a "G13" clone from a dispensary that was going through some changes and couldn't keep it. I only know 2 people who have claimed they've smoked and seen G13 (one has been smoking for over 20 years so I guess I can use the "old timer" card too, lol) and he says it's G13. After my dispensary got all their shit together the owner asked me for a clone back which I did return. I'm on my 5th "G13" which I now call Delilah due to the fact that I do not have the hard evidence to claim it as a G13 but so far everyone who has "claimed" to have smoked, seen or smelled a G13 say cutting is the real deal. 

The only reason I'm half interested in the docs seeds is because I would love to grow one side by side with my Delilah and see if there are any similarities. 

Again, I'm using DD's presumed excuse "I was told this was G13"


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

bajafox said:


> So we're right back at square one? Docs cutting came from DD who was supposed to be a reputable owner of a G13 cutting but now we have to believe him based on "someone told me it was a G13" lol


Honestly he could or could not have it he says he got it from someone who got it from someone who got it from Neville but this hasn't been verified to the best of my knowledge but if you're going to say you're selling 100% pure G13 for $100 a seed you should at least have it verified. The only problem is G13 wasn't a cash cropper but DD's grows are crazy and his yields are ridiculous due to 20,000 watts for 10 plants in DWC which almost any plant could yield that much with that set up. Also, he sells seeds himself so saying he has the original G13 doesn't hurt him in the marketing department.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Honestly he could or could not have it but if you're going to say you're selling 100% pure G13 for $100 a seed you should at least have it verified. The *only problem is G13 wasn't a cash cropper* but DD grows are crazy and his yields are ridiculous due to 20,000 watts for 10 plants in DWC which almost any plant could yield that much with that set up.


This describes my cutting, she is not a huge yielder by any means and unfortunately I am yet to properly dry and cure any amount from her as it seems to go very fast soon after harvest. I have another one coming down on Friday with less than stellar results and I have my 5th plant vegging and ready to go. 

Only time will tell...


----------



## lilman (Feb 3, 2011)

Ive grown with the docs gear for a long time never had a hermi and I continue to be blown away by his strains. All u guys complaining about $200 for 2 or 3 seeds make me happy, it assures me that when i have time to grow it wont be sold out. On ounce of pot is $200..do u think you might get an ounce of one of these plants ??? maybe ??? I have yet to see any negative grow reports of any of the docs strains.. Watching people who have over 1k posts argue like children was a great way to drink my morning tea...thanx so very much for the entertainment....oh and since were being so childish. My dad can beat up your dad !!!

Peace Te Lilman


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 3, 2011)

AMEN lilman


----------



## merlin123 (Feb 7, 2011)

Will know in six months what this plant really does or doesn't do. Anybody paying $100 a seed is going to pop it when it hits their house.


----------



## smokaholic (Feb 7, 2011)

I.dont give a fuck if you have a clone only strain or not im not paying 200 dollars for 2 seeds.unless it yields a pound per plant under cfls and flowers in ten days.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

smokaholic said:


> I.dont give a fuck if you have a clone only strain or not im not paying 200 dollars for 2 seeds.unless it yields a pound per plant under cfls and flowers in ten days.


 lmao i agree too many dank genetics to pay that much for some leafy shit


----------



## kbmed$ (Apr 11, 2011)

Y'all can bash all you want but in the end do you know where you can get a rare 30 year old clone only strain in seed form that's legit? 

If you don't like it keep it out your mouth..


----------



## Total Head (Apr 13, 2011)

this thread is too funny. so its halfway through april now. surely someone has a plant or something to show us by now? about dr greenthumb, never grew his shit and don't care about his story. dude is a businessman, though. i'm jealous. this thread is proof that it doesn't matter what people say about the product, just that they buy it. dr greenthumb wins, regardless of how the plants turn out. still loving capitalism...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 13, 2011)

Total Head said:


> this thread is too funny. so its halfway through april now. surely someone has a plant or something to show us by now? about dr greenthumb, never grew his shit and don't care about his story. dude is a businessman, though. i'm jealous. this thread is proof that it doesn't matter what people say about the product, just that they buy it. dr greenthumb wins, regardless of how the plants turn out. still loving capitalism...


 
heres one....


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 13, 2011)

Total Head said:


> this thread is too funny. so its halfway through april now. surely someone has a plant or something to show us by now? ... dude is a businessman, though. i'm jealous. this thread is proof that it doesn't matter what people say about the product, just that they buy it. dr greenthumb wins, regardless of how the plants turn out. still loving capitalism...


As you said, by now someone should have a plant or plants to show us, but we aren't seeing any, so if people are buying his G13 who are they, where are they, on some other site or people who do not hang on sites like this? 

The same exchange about whether his G13 is real or not has been taking place on a number of growing sites, and most people say it is not real and would not buy it. So who is actually buying it? Is he really winning? Or will his G13 end up like his failed fake 'heritage line' and vanish before all that long?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 13, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> As you said, by now someone should have a plant or plants to show us, but we aren't seeing any, so if people are buying his G13 who are they, where are they, on some other site or people who do not hang on sites like this?
> 
> The same exchange about whether his G13 is real or not has been taking place on a number of growing sites, and most people say it is not real and would not buy it. So who is actually buying it? Is he really winning? Or will his G13 end up like his failed fake 'heritage line' and vanish before all that long?


now im getting a complex...doesnt anyone notice me? lol.
heres one im doing at this site...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/407506-dr-grubers-g13-grow-journal.html

there are a number of them floating around the net and they all look a lot like mine. or..i should say that one of mine looks exactly like the rest of them. the other one is shorter and stocky.Check out the MMMA web site..there are two of them going right now..one hydro, one in soil.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 13, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> now im getting a complex...doesnt anyone notice me? lol.
> heres one im doing at this site...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/407506-dr-grubers-g13-grow-journal.html
> 
> there are a number of them floating around the net and they all look a lot like mine. or..i should say that one of mine looks exactly like the rest of them. the other one is shorter and stocky.Check out the MMMA web site..there are two of them going right now..one hydro, one in soil.


Sorry if I made you feel like the invisible man. I just had not noticed your thread out of all the rest here.

Still that does not alter how the same exchange is going on all over and that most people do not believe it to be real and say they would not buy it. Regardless of if they are right or wrong about it being real or not, perception is everything to a purchaser so since so many people are saying no way in the world is it real I have to question how well his sales are doing.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 13, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Sorry if I made you feel like the invisible man. I just had not noticed your thread out of all the rest here.
> 
> Still that does not alter how the same exchange is going on all over and that most people do not believe it to be real and say they would not buy it. Regardless of if they are right or wrong about it being real or not, perception is everything to a purchaser so since so many people are saying no way in the world is it real I have to question how well his sales are doing.


i see your point...but i have also seen a good few people post that they have bought them so i guess we dont really know yet. But, i wsnt really argueing that anyway..i just wanted someone to notice me...lol.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a description of the original cut. I'm just throwing it up for you to compare yours to.



> *In its pure form it was apparently not very pleasant smoke, tasting like lawn clippings, soaked in a mixture of urine and feces (fecal flavors are common in pure afganicas) with a lovelly aftertaste of burning tires.*The shear power could not be denied however and that's what made the strain's rep. As I said,G-13 was a breeders plant, (see MJ Botony p70) for a description of a sport but basically it's a plant that shows beneficial mutations which can be passed down tothe next gen. *In the case of G-13 it was a scraglly plant with lowish yields, but it had the desirable trait of massive resin production.* So much so, that if you let it go to long it could supposedly choke itself. Some sativas can do this, what Shanti calls the "Widow" sport is an example, but it's very rare in an indica. It was during Nevil's 83/84 collection trips to the US that he aquired, from Sandy W the only G-13 cuttings to ever leave Sandy's garden.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

And oddly enough that is absolutely nothing compared to Dr.G's description on his website, in fact it is almost the complete opposite


----------



## fletchman (Apr 13, 2011)

bajafox said:


> And oddly enough that is absolutely nothing compared to Dr.G's description on his website, in fact it is almost the complete opposite


True, that description is the complete opposite of DoubleD's cut? Is DD a BSer? Did DD lie about getting the G13 cut from Nevil?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Dr. G already changed his website and has openly admitted it was never DD's cut... 

He's either lying and doesn't have it or the description stonedmetalhead1 posted is wrong.




> " Now Available " G13
> Product Code- G13F- (Feminized) &#9792;
> 
> *[The Original Neville's Cut*- First Pure G13 Seed EVER!!!]
> ...


It still hasn't been proven that he has Neville's cut either and describing his cut as the complete opposite of what was posted earlier, I'd say he doesn't have it and has been lying about it. Not to mention he claims to have the only auto flower without ruderalis in it that can be vegged...(LOL)


----------



## fletchman (Apr 13, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Dr. G already changed his website and has openly admitted it was never DD's cut...
> 
> He's either lying and doesn't have it or the description stonedmetalhead1 posted is wrong.
> 
> ...


 
Went right over your head,

DD says he HAS Nevils G13 cut, get it?

What DD grows is nothing like the description, so is DD the liar?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

I understood it perfectly. My point is that his description of this so called Neville's cut (and/or DD's cut, whoever's it is or isn't) does not describe what was posted earlier. If it is indeed from Neville then either they don't have the original or the description is wrong.

Just because he says it's from Neville doesn't necessarily mean that it is, does that simplify it for you?

As far as DD's cut I am yet to find anywhere how his is described, do you have a link? The only site I know he posts on regularly I don't want to bother signing up for and I don't think he has a website?


The reason I'm even questioning is because I have also heard it was a low yielder and for Dr. G to claim it's the biggest and heaviest plant available then that goes against everything I've heard and read. (Yes I also read that DD pulls huge yields but from what I understand it is because of his set up, not the strain, correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 13, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Went right over your head,
> 
> DD says he HAS Nevils G13 cut, get it?
> 
> What DD grows is nothing like the description, so is DD the liar?


Yes, if you read what he posted at Mr Nice he says he got it directly from Neville and while Neville didn't reply Shanti did and said no one had access to the collection of parents that he and Neville had. If you go over to THC Farmer he says he got it from someone at the Cannabis Castle that got it from Neville so right there he is back tracking and if you look at the description it seems more like G13/NL, that would explain the fruity-ness and the yield. But none of that really matters now because Dr. Greenthumb has already changed his story too and now he's saying DD had nothing to do with it and that he got it from Jim Ortega. It hasn't been confirmed that Ortega has the cut though and Neville stopped posting again which is what they were counting on.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 13, 2011)

Who cares. After seeing the pics of this plant I can see how big of a yielder it must be. Big + there


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> Who cares. After seeing the pics of this plant I can see how big of a yielder it must be. Big + there


I would care. If I started growing Sour OG and it smelled like fruity pebbles I'd be pissed. For my first grow(s) I didn't care much about genetics, I just wanted to get some experience and harvest my plants but now I actually care about the genetics, breeders and the history of a strain before I'd dump any money on new seeds. 

Who doesn't want to grow G13? I know I do, but this just seems too damn fishy, it's a pretty big gamble for pricey seeds with a questionable background


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't care that you don't care


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 13, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I don't care that you don't care


I don't care


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 13, 2011)

well just stick with cali connections auto-flower strains, LMAO


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 13, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Or will his G13 end up like his failed fake 'heritage line' and vanish before all that long?


Id bet Dr greenthumb discontinued some of his Heritage line (Malawi , Accopolo gold, Columbian) because there isnt much demand for long season outdoor 100% sativas vs short season indoor/ Kushes.
There are still crosses of them available.
The tastes change an hes a buisness man.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 14, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Id bet Dr greenthumb discontinued some of his Heritage line (Malawi , Accopolo gold, Columbian) because there isnt much demand for long season outdoor 100% sativas vs short season indoor/ Kushes.


That might have been a part of his reason, but then there are a lot of long flowering time strains on the market today. Plus another part was bound to be that people like myself that knew what the real strains were like tried his fakes, knew they were fakes and complained. His options were to let people who knew they were fake tell the entire world that he was ripping people off with fake strains or hope that would not happen and enough people who never grew or smoked the strains before would purchase them and never know they were ripped off.

I'd say he decided to attempt to save credibility by discontinuing his ripoff scam fake strain sales more than worry about offering strains that might not have sold in as large of numbers as some others would.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 14, 2011)

Reprint from Shantibaba about the original G13- 



> *Originally Posted by shantibaba *
> _*Hi All
> 
> well read most of the thread and got to mention a few things that bother me.* *
> ...


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> another part was bound to be that people like myself that knew what the real strains were like tried his fakes, knew they were fakes and complained. His options were to let people who knew they were fake tell the entire world that he was ripping people off with fake strains.


LOL Well aren't we lucky there are demented & deranged shut-ins watching out for our well being.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 14, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> LOL Well aren't we lucky there are demented & deranged shut-ins watching out for our well being.


And aren't we all lucky there are troll-boys like you just waiting to make fools of themselves talking about things they know absolutely nothing about each and every opportunity they get?

It does make life .... entertaining.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Reprint from Shantibaba about the original G13-


So according to him the cut doesn't even exist? Only in hybrid form and/or F2+ seed form?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 14, 2011)

bajafox said:


> So according to him the cut doesn't even exist? Only in hybrid form and/or F2+ seed form?


That is what Shantibaba and Neville say. If you, or anyone else, cares to not believe what the two people in the world most likely to know the truth about G13 say is true, that is up to each individual.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd much rather believe that it doesn't exist anymore than believe it exists in seed form, lol

I am yet to read a single positive thing about Dr. G (except for Dr. Grubers smoke reports) on RIU. This is the only site I'm registered to so I kind of rely on people with multiple forum access to shine some light on the issue.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I am yet to read a single positive thing about Dr. G (except for Dr. Grubers smoke reports) on RIU. .


 I believe you meant I HAVE yet...
right ?
How far up your ass do you have your head ? 
I've seen dozens of different reports HERE that have been positive, come this fall that number will quadruple when people start bringing in their G13 & Auto Iranian crosses to harvest.
Hiding behind "ignore" posters replies only exposes you as the hypocrite you plainly are.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> And aren't we all lucky there are troll-boys like you just waiting to make fools of themselves talking about things they know absolutely nothing about each and every opportunity they get?.


and those that do "know" would be wanabe botanists like you right ?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 14, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'd much rather believe that it doesn't exist anymore than believe it exists in seed form, lol
> 
> I am yet to read a single positive thing about Dr. G (except for Dr. Grubers smoke reports) on RIU. This is the only site I'm registered to so I kind of rely on people with multiple forum access to shine some light on the issue.


I dont want to get back in this argument and im a bit suprised Brick Top, after calling for an end to it, would stir it up again but here we are.

When I first purchased from Greenthumb I went looking for info on these sites and all i found for the most part were positive reports. Greenmans seed update had him very highly rated and i used that data to make my decision. The only bad reports were from people who had germmed 6 of his seeds with out any problem and then couldnt get the remaining 5 beans to pop. Sounds like a grower error problem to me. 
Since the big Greenthumb blow up at thc farmer the sites have been flooded with anti-greenthumb propaganda, and it is my belief that is why you are seeing bad reports. If you would have been searching out greenthumb threads 6 months ago you would know what im talking about. Also, if you looked at this site a little more closely you would see people other then myself have very positive things to say about his strains. Hobbess for instance says Greenthumbs Big Laughing is his favorite all time strain, and he has other strains of Doc's that he raves about as well. 

I truely think someone started a big "lets get Greenthumb" campaign because he was getting so many positive reports on sites that i am a member of, and all at once, on every site, the BS started flowing...i dont think its a coinsidence at all. And, while I dont think BAja is a member of this trolling, spamming group, i do think some people in this thread are a part of it. As a matter of fact i think some people here have signed up to other sites with the only purpose of bashing Doc and starting up the shit storm. You can always tell when the first post they make is on this subject...and they have been called out and banned, as they should be.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> And aren't we all lucky there are troll-boys like you just waiting to make fools of themselves talking about things they know absolutely nothing about each and every opportunity they get?.





frmrboi said:


> and those that do "know" would be wanabe botanists like you right ?


I posted something written by Shantibaba and that also includes what Neville believes to be true. Something tells me the two of them would be more experts on the subject than you could be if you lived a thousand lifetimes. 

As for me. I am not really a; "wannabe botanist." I am just a part owner of a nursery with four family members with degrees in horticulture so 'plant/bush/tree talk' is common when we are together so I have learned much that people like you have never heard about in your entire life, plus I am only one year short of four decades of growing. 

If in your mind that equates to me being a; "wannabe botanist," then call me that if you desire. But whatever I am all I can say is thank God I am not you or in any way as limited as you.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 14, 2011)

If you took G13x haze an G13x skunk bred em together, you could get a G13-99 after enough crosses. 
Couldnt you?

This could explain the diffent taste an smell of there G13 strains.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ive grown two of Docs strains and they were solid as they come,I had 100% germ rate and healthy vigorus plants.You get what you pay for for everyone who says his gear is pricy,Im just looking for that one keeper and in docs gear there are several keepers due to being femmed.I used to stay away from fems but after growing over 100 stains the reguler seeds will hermie faster than these fems which are made useing STS....peace

Everyone Ive seen bashing Doc has not even grown his gear so if you have not grown his gear how in the fuck can you even form an opinion...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Ive grown two of Docs strains and they were solid as they come,I had 100% germ rate and healthy vigorus plants.You get what you pay for for everyone who says his gear is pricy,Im just looking for that one keeper and in docs gear there are several keepers due to being femmed.I used to stay away from fems but after growing over 100 stains the reguler seeds will hermie faster than these fems which are made useing STS....peace
> 
> Everyone Ive seen bashing Doc has not even grown his gear so if you have not grown his gear how in the fuck can you even form an opinion...


No one is bashing his gear, this is about the G13 and how he is lying about what it is. I've grown some of his strains and while I didn't find anything I would keep around I'm sure some people have found plants they love. Even after the DD situation came to an end by Greenthumb trying to say it came from someone else completely after all of the back and forth between Greenthumb and DD, you all still believe him. It's not his seeds or prices it's his lying and misrepresentation of what he has that he is being called out on. I can tell you right now that his sour d is not an S1 of the original but probably the IBL and somehow he magically has pure thunderfuck in regular seed form when thunderfuck is a clone only.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> And, while I dont think BAja is a member of this trolling, spamming group, i do think some people in this thread are a part of it. As a matter of fact i think some people here have signed up to other sites with the only purpose of bashing Doc and starting up the shit storm. You can always tell when the first post they make is on this subject...and they have been called out and banned, as they should be.


Thanks Dr Gruber, I respect that, so far you are the only person that has proven his gear is worth looking into, especially your Sour Diesel. I am highly interested in that strain for a winter grow and your smoke report definitely got my attention.

Regardless, like stonedmetalhead1 said, this isn't about his gear, this is about whether or not his G13 really is the original G13, and so far there hasn't been anything to prove that it is...


----------



## uninc4life2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just saw that Dr. Greenthumb has original C99 uncrossed, does anyone know if this is the original C99? For $200 a pack, it sure as hell better be! But they are the only ones who seem to have the strain.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 14, 2011)

uninc4life2010 said:


> I just saw that Dr. Greenthumb has original C99 uncrossed, does anyone know if this is the original C99? For $200 a pack, it sure as hell better be! But they are the only ones who seem to have the strain.


Go with your gut and your wallet man...

He also claims to have the real G13 in seed form and an auto strain without ruderalis in it.


----------



## uninc4life2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm, I think ill just stay away and grow dutch passion's strawberry cough. At least I know I'll be getting what I pay for from Dutch Passion. Good Point man!


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

uninc4life2010 said:


> At least I know I'll be getting what I pay for from Dutch Passion.


yes indeed, crap for peanuts, must be nice to waste months of growing and electric bills for mids.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Apr 14, 2011)

uninc4life2010 said:


> I just saw that Dr. Greenthumb has original C99 uncrossed, does anyone know if this is the original C99? For $200 a pack, it sure as hell better be! But they are the only ones who seem to have the strain.


 Mosca Negra has the best cindy 99,he has bx and f1 in cindy and believe me bro its as friuty as it gets.I could kick myself in the ass for flowering my pinnapple and friut punch mothers,his cindy has a nice snappy daytime pick me up buzz.Ive got some beans left,Ill probably run her again next year


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> [I am only one year short of four decades of growing. If in your mind that equates to me being a; "wannabe botanist," then call me that if you desire.


I guess I'll have to crater face 'cause this summer is my 40th annivesrery of growing.
I grew up on a family farm, my father's father was a farmer and probably his was too, I've never investigated that. Same with my mother so I think I've got your two of kind beat with a royal flush "Mr cut & paste"


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Apr 14, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Go with your gut and your wallet man...
> 
> He also claims to have the real G13 in seed form and an auto strain without ruderalis in it.


 Dude I grew out his Iranain and it has no ruderallis because I cloned her and harvested 3 times in one year.The weeds not for me but its better than any other auto Ive smoked


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Dude I grew out his Iranain and it has no ruderallis because I cloned her and harvested 3 times in one year.The weeds not for me but its better than any other auto Ive smoked


 and where the hell does it say it HAS to have ruderalis in it to be deemed an "auto"?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Apr 14, 2011)

I dont beleive it has to to be an auto ,I kept them on 24/7 and they never tried to flower,mine were in veg for over 7 months and never tried to flower


----------



## uninc4life2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> yes indeed, crap for peanuts, must be nice to waste months of growing and electric bills for mids.


I LOVE mids!!!!! I really hate it when the bud turns out all crystally and shitty. If I can get that elusive "middle of the road" weed, then I'll be soooo excited! Thanks for the advice, and happy growing!


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

uninc4life2010 said:


> If I can get that elusive "middle of the road" weed, then I'll be soooo excited!


dirty work but somebody has to do it, I guess, to keep Nirvana in business and advertise here to keep the site up & running. Thanks (chump)


----------



## uninc4life2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> dirty work but somebody has to do it, I guess, to keep Nirvana in business and advertise here to keep the site up & running. Thanks (chump)


Finally, someone who really gets it. Thanks (chump:>)


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 14, 2011)

uninc4life2010 said:


> Hmm, I think ill just stay away and grow dutch passion's strawberry cough. At least I know I'll be getting what I pay for from Dutch Passion. Good Point man!


DOUCHE PASSION? seriously? lmao


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2011)

uninc4life2010 said:


> I just saw that Dr. Greenthumb has original C99 uncrossed, does anyone know if this is the original C99? For $200 a pack, it sure as hell better be! But they are the only ones who seem to have the strain.


Joeyweed has C99 F2 for 57 a pack..also Moscaseeds has C99 BX1 for about 79 bucks....both are awesome...was leaning more toward Joeyweeds, but then came across a fruitpunch pheno from Moscaseeds that got me stuck...my question with Docs is the grow time ...true C99 ( which was from Brothers Grimm) takes no more then 55 days....both Joeyweeds and Mosca finish in that time period..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2011)

damn this thread still going with the fagboy and woody buffer


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

londonfog said:


> my question with Docs is the grow time ...true C99 ( which was from Brothers Grimm) takes no more then 55 days....both Joeyweeds and Mosca finish in that time period..


your answer: there's two flowering times one from the time you switch to 12/12 and one from the time pistils are showing in the stretched stalk. Cheaters use the shorter time.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> damn this thread still going with the fagboy and woody buffer


awwwwwwwww ,look who's back, wytefairy


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> your answer: there's two flowering times one from the time you switch to 12/12 and one from the time pistils are showing in the stretched stalk. Cheaters use the shorter time.


dude it if you ever grew Cindy you would know that it is a fast finisher..She shows right away..hell you can see preflower well in veg..what you trying to say that everyones C99 is using "cheaters time" which finish ( trics colors) 55 days while Docs takes over 70...tell you what you go read up on the original C99 (Brothers Grimm) and get back with me...your excuse did not help.....let Dr.Gruber do the talking


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

londonfog said:


> ...tell you what ...


tell YOU what, kiss my zit covered ass, yeah yer starting to get it now, now why don't you sleepon it and maybe you'll have the whole picture. 
I've grown strains with early showing preflowers but there was no flower stalk for weeks after switchin' to 12/12.
NEXT !


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> awwwwwwwww ,look who's back, wytefairy


yeah he tore himself away from his "great" life from his wife and kids to join us with a new infantile slur.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> tell YOU what, kiss my zit covered ass, yeah yer starting to get it now, now why don't you sleepon it and maybe you'll have the whole picture.
> I've grown strains with early showing preflowers but there was no flower stalk for weeks after switchin' to 12/12.
> NEXT !


I suggest you get some Proactive for your azz, and I suggest you read up on the original C99 from brother grimm then you say what you say about Docs..period end of story..another question is why would you let another man kiss your azz???? sounds gay but if thats the way you roll more power to ya, but I like women..my wife to be exact..


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 14, 2011)

londonfog said:


> I suggest you get some Proactive for your azz, and I suggest you read up on the original C99 from brother grimm then you say what you say about Docs..period end of story..another question is why would you let another man kiss your azz???? sounds gay but if thats the way you roll more power to ya, but I like women..my wife to be exact..


Londonfag, wytefairies alter ego, lmao


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> Londonfag, wytefairies alter ego, lmao


wow thats the best you got.....by the way your boy was the one asking another man to kiss his azz...but Im the fag..go figure...


----------



## stayathomedad (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## uninc4life2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> DOUCHE PASSION? seriously? lmao


Exactly they've been around for long enough that you can expect consistent quality, even if that quality level is not the highest.


----------



## uninc4life2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Joeyweed has C99 F2 for 57 a pack..also Moscaseeds has C99 BX1 for about 79 bucks....both are awesome...was leaning more toward Joeyweeds, but then came across a fruitpunch pheno from Moscaseeds that got me stuck...my question with Docs is the grow time ...true C99 ( which was from Brothers Grimm) takes no more then 55 days....both Joeyweeds and Mosca finish in that time period..


I saw the Moca seeds strain on attitude seeds, but I did not see the Joeyweed C99 listed on hempdepot, only several crosses (who I believe is their only distributor). Is it just that they are just out of stock and simply not listed anymore? Or did they completely stop carrying C99?


----------



## fletchman (Apr 15, 2011)

uninc4life2010 said:


> exactly they've been around for long enough that you can expect consistent quality, even if that quality level is not the highest.


wtf????????????


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> [I am only one year short of four decades of growing. If in your mind that equates to me being a; "wannabe botanist," then call me that if you desire.





frmrboi said:


> I guess I'll have to crater face 'cause this summer is my 40th annivesrery of growing.


I am impressed. I never knew that you had grown cannabis for 40 years now. That means you have me beat by a whole year. I am very surprised though that in that many decades of growing cannabis you did not learn more than you evidently have.

What would have really helped you is if a few of your family moved from behind the mule team and plow and left the farm and earned college degrees, especially in horticulture like four of my family members did ... all the rest of us earned degrees in business and various other fields, but when it comes to growing there is nothing better than having four horticulturists to have handy to ask questions if you ever have any.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2011)

stayathomedad said:


>


I like that! Well done!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 15, 2011)

An auto flower is defined by its ruderallis genes?
I thought it was a sativa?....




http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3033.html
*What is Ruderalis?*
Cannabis Ruderalis is a subspecies of Cannabis Sativa. The term was originally used in the former Soviet Union to describe the varieties of hemp that had escaped cultivation and adapted to the surrounding region.

_Mighty Mite_ ( or Iranian Autos )effectively incorporated the auto-flowering trait, while retaining the habit and potency of its drug cultivar heritage.

Many Indica varieties begin to flower when the day length drops to about 13 1/2-14 hours, while Sativas will often not begin to flower until less than a 12 hour day length is achieved.

DJ Short has recently speculated that Ruderalis introductions into the drug cannabis gene pool likely came from repeated selections for early flowering traits from Indica based lines rather than actually being imported from Russia or surrounding countries (CC#39, Breeding Tips)


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> An auto flower is defined by its ruderallis genes?
> I thought it was a sativa?....
> 
> 
> ...




*Cannabis is a genus of flowering plant that includes one or more species. The plant is believed to have originated in the mountainous regions just north-west of the Himalayas in India , though it could also have come from Northern Africa . It is also known as hemp , although this term usually refers to varieties of cannabis cultivated for non-drug use. As a drug it usually comes in the form of dried flowers ( marijuana ), resin ( hashish ), or various extracts collectively referred to as hash oil .


The genus Cannabis was formerly placed with nettles in the family Urticaceae or with mulberries in the family Moraceae, but is now considered along with hops (Humulus sp.) to belong to the family Cannabaceae. All strains of Cannabis can interbreed, and produce fertile offspring, which means all known Cannabis plants satisfy one criterion for a single species type called (Cannabis sativa L.) The current Cannabis species model is classed as:
Cannabis gigantea hort. -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. sativa 
Cannabis indica Lam. s -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. indica (Lam.) E. Small & Cronquist 
Cannabis indica Lam. var. kafiristanica Vavilov -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. indica (Lam.) E.Small & Cronquist var. kafiristanica (Vavilov) E.Small & Cronquist 
Cannabis ruderalis Janisch. -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. spontanea Serebr. 
Cannabis sativa L. f. ruderalis (Janisch.) Chu -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. spontanea Serebr. 
Cannabis sativa L. subsp. indica (Lam.) E. Small & Cronquist 
Cannabis sativa L. subsp. indica (Lam.) E.Small & Cronquist var. indica -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. indica (Lam.) E. Small & Cronquist 
Cannabis sativa L. subsp. indica (Lam.) E.Small & Cronquist var. kafiristanica (Vavilov) E.Small & Cronquist 
Cannabis sativa L. subsp. ruderalis Janisch. -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. spontanea Serebr. 
Cannabis sativa L. subsp. sativa 
Cannabis sativa L. subsp. sativa var. spontanea Vavilov -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. spontanea Serebr. 
Cannabis sativa L. subsp. spontanea Serebrjakova -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. spontanea Serebr. 
Cannabis sativa L. var. afghanica hort. -> ? 
Cannabis sativa L. var. indica Lam. -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. indica (Lam.) E. Small & Cronquist 
Cannabis sativa L. var. kafiristanica ( Vavilov ) E.Small & A.Cronquist -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. indica (Lam.) E.Small & Cronquist var. kafiristanica (Vavilov) E.Small & Cronquist 
Cannabis sativa L. var. spontanea Vavilov -> Cannabis sativa L. subsp. spontanea Serebr.


Cannabis has shown three distinct landrace "land-race" known as Cannabis sativa, Cannabis indica and Cannabis ruderalis that are geographically isolated. Botanists, especially cannabis specialists, breeders and seed breeders, often refer to these three cannabis landrace as separate species or subspecies types. Whether the different strains of Cannabis constitute a single species (Cannabis sativa L.) or multiple species has been a contentious issue for well over two centuries.


It is traditionally (albeit contentiously) divided into at least five subspecies, indica/sativa, pure indica, pure sativa, mostly sativa and mostly indica, each found as a cultivar and a wild variety. Cannabis sativa male plants show evidence of selection for traits that enhance fiber production and seed-oil for fuel but the female plant produce seeds for food and flower buds that can be used as a psychoactive substance because it has higher levels of the psychoactive delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), whereas Cannabis indica was primarily selected for drug production and has relatively higher levels of cannabidiol (CBD) and Cannabinol (CBN) than THC.

Some Cannabis sativa seedsBotanists Richard E. Schultes and Loran Anderson also conducted taxonomic studies of Cannabis, and concluded that sufficient evidence exists to support recognition of three species, Cannabis sativa, Cannabis indica Lam., and Cannabis ruderalis. According to their species descriptions, C. sativa is tall and laxly branched with relatively narrow leaflets, Cannabis indica is shorter, conical in shape, and has relatively wide leaflets, and Cannabis ruderalis is short, branchless, and grows wild in central Asia. This concept was embraced by cannabis aficionados who commonly distinguish narrow-leafed "sativa" drug strains from wide-leafed "indica" drug strains.


A recent study of genetic variation in Cannabis supports recognition of C. sativa and C. indica as separate species, although the existence of a third species, C. ruderalis, is less certain. This study assigned hemp (fiber/seed) landraces and feral populations from Europe, central Asia, and Asia Minor to C. sativa. Cannabis indica includes both narrow-leafed drug NLD and wide-leafed drug WLD strains, as well as southern and eastern Asian hemp strains and feral Himalayan populations.


In 2005 a DNA study of the variation in Cannabis according to the DNA in their mitochondria and chloroplasts was conducted. The results showed three distinct "races" of cannabis, including the newly discovered Cannabis rasta. In central Asia the THC-rich indica predominated, while in western Europe sativa was more common. In India, south-east Asia, Africa, Mexico and Jamaica the rasta variant predominated.


It looks similar to the sativa subspecies, but generally contains higher levels of THC.
Some authors now refer to C. indica as the subspecies Cannabis sativa subsp. indica and C. ruderalis as the variety Cannabis sativa var. ruderalis reflecting the fact they may not be distinct enough to be classified as separate species. Several other botanical names have also been applied.


There may be political pressures to maintain that "all" Cannabis is designated Cannabis sativa L. for the purposes of avoiding challenges to current laws in various countries. *


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 15, 2011)

So Taxonomists thought ruderallis is its own sub-species. (Indica, sativa, ruderallis)
But Genetics proves the 3 types are Indica, sativa and Rasta.

Interesting read Brick top. Thanks for sharing that one with us. 

_"The results showed three distinct "races" of cannabis._
_In central Asia the THC-rich indica predominated, while in western Europe sativa was more common. _
_In India, south-east Asia, Africa, Mexico and Jamaica the rasta variant predominated. It looks similar to the sativa subspecies, but generally contains higher levels of THC."_
http://www.newscientist.com/article....mg18725175.200

*Sound like Docs Iranian auto an the other Canadian photo sensitive autos are just as legit of an "Auto" as any .*
*If Ruderallis isn't even a sub species then a requirement for its genes to be present in a "Auto" strain would be ridiculous?*


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2011)

uninc4life2010 said:


> I saw the Moca seeds strain on attitude seeds, but I did not see the Joeyweed C99 listed on hempdepot, only several crosses (who I believe is their only distributor). Is it just that they are just out of stock and simply not listed anymore? Or did they completely stop carrying C99?


just check and yes Joeyweeds seems to be sold out of C99...his C99 x Apollo 11 is great too...and Moscaseeds seems to be sold out as well...that should let you know how great these are..but again try that C99 x A11 ( read about it..its just like the description)


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 15, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> So Taxonomists thought ruderallis is its own sub-species. (Indica, sativa, ruderallis)
> But Genetics proves the 3 types are Indica, sativa and Rasta.
> 
> Interesting read Brick top. Thanks for sharing that one with us.
> ...


The whole point of an auto is that it's not photo-period sensitive hence the name "auto" as in it *auto*matically flowers regardless of the photo-period while relying on age to start the flowering process.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 15, 2011)

Sosdd...............


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 15, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> Sosdd...............


I'm pretty sure that was all cleared up when your hero back tracked and tried to say he got the clone from someone else completely and it pretty much shows just how full of it Greenthumb is.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 15, 2011)

sosdd.....................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, effing troll


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 15, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> sosdd.....................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, effing troll


Says the guy with over 50 posts that don't say anything but zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Maybe you should try posting something informative before calling someone a troll.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 15, 2011)

troll................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## uninc4life2010 (Apr 16, 2011)

londonfog said:


> just check and yes Joeyweeds seems to be sold out of C99...his C99 x Apollo 11 is great too...and Moscaseeds seems to be sold out as well...that should let you know how great these are..but again try that C99 x A11 ( read about it..its just like the description)


Thanks man, def a strain I am interested in. Soo many genetics to choose from.


----------



## ghettoxginger (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont get the problem with him charging what ever he wants. An ounce of good weed goes for far more then 100$. If your getting more then an ounce per seed your saving money either way. The best part is noone is going to put a gun to your head and force you to buy anything, Seeds are purchased by people that dont want to waste there money giving it to some dealer. You spend 200$ on 2 seeds and make at least a pound of high quality smoke and you still do better then you wouldve on the street. quitchabitchin


----------



## bajafox (Apr 16, 2011)

ghettoxginger said:


> I dont get the problem with him charging what ever he wants. An ounce of good weed goes for far more then 100$. If your getting more then an ounce per seed your saving money either way. The best part is noone is going to put a gun to your head and force you to buy anything, Seeds are purchased by people that dont want to waste there money giving it to some dealer. You spend 200$ on 2 seeds and make at least a pound of high quality smoke and you still do better then you wouldve on the street. quitchabitchin


You are completely missing the whole point. He's claiming to be selling something that just isn't. If you went to a car dealership and thought you bought a Lexus but then realized it was only a Toyota, would you be saying "it's ok, it's still a nice car and reliable...."

Most likely not. This has nothing to do with yield or quality of smoke, it has everything to do with finding out the truth.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 16, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> The whole point of an auto is that it's not photo-period sensitive hence the name "auto" as in it *auto*matically flowers regardless of the photo-period while relying on age to start the flowering process.


I guess some people just don't understand the basic description of what an "auto" strain is supposed to do...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 16, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I guess some people just don't understand the basic description of what an "auto" strain is supposed to do...


No, I think they do. They're just using politics and lies to promote their hero. Just like a republican will say one thing and the democrat will say the opposite and the truth gets lost. It's what Greenthumb solely relies on for his marketing strategy and while he'll never win everyone over he knows there are gullible people all over the place that will believe his bs.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 17, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> No, I think they do. They're just using politics and lies to promote their hero. Just like a republican will say one thing and the democrat will say the opposite and the truth gets lost. It's what Greenthumb solely relies on for his marketing strategy and while he'll never win everyone over he knows there are gullible people all over the place that will believe his bs.


..............................


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2011)

_ Originally Posted by *stonedmetalhead1* ___
_The whole point of an auto is that it's not photo-period sensitive hence the name "auto" as in it *auto*matically flowers regardless of the photo-period while relying on age to start the flowering process._


​It dosent autmaticly flower, it does this on age. (chronoTropism?)
Regular plants dont automaticly flower, they do this on age and hrs of light. (photoTropism?)


From what I just read there is cannabis Sativa, Indica, an Rasta.
"Auto" isnt a sub species of anything. 

I can flower Iranian autos along side vegging plants in my cab. (18/6)
Or watchem flower outside in spring. An harvest in july.

Dr Greenthumb named it an auto for this reason.
And Ill bet it doubled his sales of this strain.

He openly states there is no ruderallis in it, an when asked if its an auto he says its "short season".


PS-
Uless you personaly monitored the g13 for 30years an made sure it was NEVER altered from its discovery ,threw Nevels hands, to jim orgtega hands and into Dr Greenthumbs garden.

There is no way we can EVER have "Proof" that it (*or ANY seed you can buy*) is the real McCoy or a fake.


lol


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 17, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> _ Originally Posted by *stonedmetalhead1* ___
> _The whole point of an auto is that it's not photo-period sensitive hence the name "auto" as in it *auto*matically flowers regardless of the photo-period while relying on age to start the flowering process._
> 
> 
> ...


..............................


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2011)

You have to take the breeders word for it.

When I asked DrGT about the g13 being DDs in an email an posted it here.
He said it was DDs cut,* as Jim Ortega requested to not be credited.*

_"Well technically that's true, it is not double D's cut per se, it's Neville's cut since Neville gave it to Double D. -_
This sentience probably is true

_Double D is KNOWN to have saved the pure G13 from extinction by holding it all these years. _
This sentience probably is true

_Saying it is The Double D cut is a way to show it's pedigree but again technically, it is Neville's G13 IF you can even say that because it was given to Neville by a guy from California...so is it Neville's G13 or the guy from California? _
This sentence probably is true

_To me, the important thing is to identify the pedigree and it came from Double D. Period._
This is were he covers for Jim Ortega.
Kinda...

This sentence could be true if Jim Ortega/Dogless has traded/bought the G13 clones from DD at ThcFarmer or someone there sold it to Him.
Remember DD said he thought it was a member of his site (THC farmer) who sold it to DRGT after he announced that he Never sold cuts of G13.

It does have the pedigree, but he didnt purchase it from DD.

_Some of these guys at are laughable if they weren't such pests..."_
This sentence is probably true



But I just take the Breeders word that there seeds are real.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 17, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> You have to take the breeders word for it.
> 
> When I asked DrGT about the g13 being DDs in an email an posted it here.
> He said it was DDs cut,* as Jim Ortega requested to not be credited.*
> ...


Of course you do. Why would you bother to research the facts and understand that they are just trying to make a buck? I guess you're one of those ignorance is bliss type of guys.




> This sentence could be true if Jim Ortega/Dogless has traded/bought the G13 clones from DD at ThcFarmer or someone there sold it to Him.
> Remember DD said he thought it was a member of his site (THC farmer) who sold it to DRGT after he announced that he Never sold cuts of G13.
> 
> It does have the pedigree, but he didnt purchase it from DD.


We've already been over this do you want me to show you the post again where Greenthumb says he got it directly from DD and now you're trying to say that Dogless got the clone from DD when he already stated he got the clone directly from Nevil, supposedly.


----------



## hobart (Apr 17, 2011)

I dont care who grew it or what genetics it is, no seed is worth 100 a pop. period.
I think too many people rely way too much on these banks and breeders. breed your own, learn some botany & horticulture if need be but jeebus stop wasting your money like that. you gotta remember this is a weed and the silly strain hunters and breeders mostly started out with bagseed and went from there,. they only hunt the world because you all have given them the means to do so by buying their shit. fuck them and their silly "businesses". and dont get me started on the n00b-ish names given to pot. IT'S FUCKING POT. get over it (to the silly self important breeders). It's not brain surgery, taking a male from one strain and letting it pollinate a female from another. sooo haard OoOOoo and if you yourself cannot do this too maybe you (whomever you are) should jump off a building so the rest of us can use your abodes to grow in. Also believe nothing that you hear/read and half of what you see.....


----------



## Timmahh (Apr 17, 2011)

again per the other 15 threads, the Referance of "DD" has nothing to do with the person DD. the guy (Ortega i think) that got Docs cut to him, just NAMED That perticular Cut as DD for his OWN RECORDS, it has NOTHING and had and still has nothing to do with the forum charecter called Double D, also known as "DD". you are all confusing a lableing of a cut of G13 labled DD, and a refferance to it having something to do with the forum monikur known as DD or Double D. 

THEY ARE NOT THE SAME 2 DDs. simple confusion gathered by someone ASSUMING the lable DD, was a refferance to the person DD. Which it was not. Simple to understand if you READ the cronilogical sequence of events.

with al that said, i still have not been able to confirm if this or ANY G13 is the REAL DEAL. but if it is, and Dr Greenthumbs seeds are real G13, bread back to be nearly pure, then im interested in 3 seeds (not 2) for 200.00. but only if i can confirm is gene is real.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> again per the other 15 threads, the Referance of "DD" has nothing to do with the person DD. the guy (Ortega i think) that got Docs cut to him, just NAMED That perticular Cut as DD for his OWN RECORDS, it has NOTHING and had and still has nothing to do with the forum charecter called Double D, also known as "DD". you are all confusing a lableing of a cut of G13 labled DD, and a refferance to it having something to do with the forum monikur known as DD or Double D.
> 
> THEY ARE NOT THE SAME 2 DDs. simple confusion gathered by someone ASSUMING the lable DD, was a refferance to the person DD. Which it was not. Simple to understand if you READ the cronilogical sequence of events.
> 
> with al that said, i still have not been able to confirm if this or ANY G13 is the REAL DEAL. but if it is, and Dr Greenthumbs seeds are real G13, bread back to be nearly pure, then im interested in 3 seeds (not 2) for 200.00. but only if i can confirm is gene is real.


*

That explanation is hilarious.
*



*







greenthumb seeds

Click to expand...

*


> BREEDER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the first sentence in his post since he tried to change his story and is obviously lying.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 17, 2011)

hobart said:


> I dont care who grew it or what genetics it is, no seed is worth 100 a pop. period.
> I think too many people rely way too much on these banks and breeders. breed your own, learn some botany & horticulture if need be but jeebus stop wasting your money like that. you gotta remember this is a weed and the silly strain hunters and breeders mostly started out with bagseed and went from there,. they only hunt the world because you all have given them the means to do so by buying their shit. fuck them and their silly "businesses". and dont get me started on the n00b-ish names given to pot. IT'S FUCKING POT. get over it (to the silly self important breeders). It's not brain surgery, taking a male from one strain and letting it pollinate a female from another. sooo haard OoOOoo and if you yourself cannot do this too maybe you (whomever you are) should jump off a building so the rest of us can use your abodes to grow in. Also believe nothing that you hear/read and half of what you see.....


YUP. i'll just go out in my backyard and get some seeds, i am sure they are just as good as any.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Of course you do. Why would you bother to research the facts and understand that they are just trying to make a buck? I guess you're one of those ignorance is bliss type of guys.
> 
> 
> .


*I quess I am. *
*I dont demand Proof that a seed is Legt, I buy em an grow em.*
*I dont call them thiefs even if I think are not 100% honnest.*
*Would you demand that Serious seeds realy Bread AK47, or prooof that its the Origional AK47? *
*Or that Nevels haze is legit, I can find many examples of trolls , calling breeders liars because they want proof of Legitimacy witch will never come.*
*This is disgusting Behavoir, an drives breeders from the public eye an these forums.*
*I dont see breeders as thiefs an lairs,they are all human an all lie. I can accept this an still think there seeds are legit.*
*I thank of em like Buisnesmen/Rockstars. I would treat em with respect for fighing the good fight an sharing/selling there work with me. But take it with a grian of salt.*

*Wish you guys had grown up growing bagseeds, because Breeders wouldnt sent to the USA as many of us did.*
*You would be alittle more thankfull an less suspicious. *
*This is an amazing time. We can buy there kind seeds..... *







_"again per the other 15 threads, the Referance of "DD" has nothing to do with the person DD. the guy (Ortega i think) that got Docs cut to him, just NAMED That perticular Cut as DD for his OWN RECORDS, it has NOTHING and had and still has nothing to do with the forum charecter called Double D, also known as "DD". you are all confusing a lableing of a cut of G13 labled DD, and a refferance to it having something to do with the forum monikur known as DD or Double D. _

_THEY ARE NOT THE SAME 2 DDs. simple confusion gathered by someone ASSUMING the lable DD, was a refferance to the person DD. Which it was not. Simple to understand if you READ the cronilogical sequence of events._


_with al that said, i still have not been able to confirm if this or ANY G13 is the REAL DEAL. but if it is, and Dr Greenthumbs seeds are real G13, bread back to be nearly pure, then im interested in 3 seeds (not 2) for 200.00. but only if i can confirm is gene is real."_


*I know thats there story, but I bet they were using DDs name in vein.*
*And Not because greenthumb a compulsive liar*
*It was So they could not mention Jim Ortega in the deal, as he requested.*



*Ps*
*I dont mind growing Unpopular Breeders seeds,Ive done Nirvana I am growing DrGreenthumbs. GreenHouse seeds is next...*
*And Ill probaly be defending em aginst folk who have to attack them becase the internet told them to.*


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 17, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> *I dont demand Proof that a seed is Legt, I buy em an grow em.*


*

Really, then why have you been chimming in this whole time trying to legitimaze his G13.

* *



I dont call them thiefs even if I think are not 100% honnest.

Click to expand...

*No one called him a theif, just a liar.

*



Would you demand that Serious seeds realy Bread AK47, or prooof that its the Origional AK47?

Click to expand...

*


> *Or that Nevels haze is legit, I can find many examples of trolls , calling breeders liars because they want proof of Legitimacy witch will never come.*


*

There is this little thing called history and if you have been around and have been paying attention you would know these things and wouldn't need to prove them because they are already proven.

* *



This is disgusting Behavoir, an drives breeders from the public eye an these forums.

Click to expand...

The only ones it drives away are the ones who have something to hide.

* *



I dont see breeders as thiefs an lairs,they are all human an all lie. I can accept this an still think there seeds are legit.

Click to expand...

*There is a big difference from you accepting a lie and it being a truth.

*



Wish you guys had grown up growing bagseeds, because Breeders wouldnt sent to the USA as many of us did.

Click to expand...

*


> *You would be alittle more thankfull an less suspicious. *
> *This is an amazing time. We can buy there kind seeds.....*


*

You do realize that most dutch genetics are based of genetics that were obtained in America don't you including most of Mr. Nice's gear and breeding staples like Skunk, Haze, and Northern Lights? *Americans were on the forefront of obtaing special genetics from all over the world.


_



THEY ARE NOT THE SAME 2 DDs. simple confusion gathered by someone ASSUMING the lable DD, was a refferance to the person DD. Which it was not. Simple to understand if you READ the cronilogical sequence of events.

Click to expand...

_lol, read the post at the top of the page. There was no confusion, Greenthumb stated he personally talked to and had transactions directly with DD many times. This mix up due to labeling is BS and is just a way to try and get Greenthumb off the hook after he blatantly lied.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 17, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> *I thank of em like Buisnesmen/Rockstars.*


*

That is why so many worthless pollen chuckers are getting rich. Because people elevate them to a businessman/Rockstar image strictly for WHAT they do and NOT dependent on how good they actually are at what they do. They are seen as Bud Buddhas, Ganja Gods and heroes, rather than the zeroes many actually are. 

*


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Really, then why have you been chimming in this whole time trying to legitimaze his G13.


*I have said it before an ill say it again, I dont believe any one is selling the real G13 from the University of Misisippi.*
*Or if they are its been changed alot. *
*But I do believe that Orgeta has what Nevel believes to be the real G13.*



[/QUOTE]No one called him a theif, just a liar. [/QUOTE]

*If hes using lies to aquire money that would make it a type of Theft.*



[/QUOTE]There is this little thing called history and if you have been around and have been paying attention you would know these things and wouldn't need to prove them because they are already proven. [/QUOTE]

*I read hisory, but I have no forensic tangable proof that the history of weed is as I have read it is true. *
*I have to take there word for it.*
*Because I wasnt there.*


* 
*
[/QUOTE]The only ones it drives away are the ones who have something to hide. [/QUOTE]

*Or the ones that hate having to debate with folks constantly about the legitimacy of there seeds.......*



[/QUOTE]There is a big difference from you excepting a lie and it being a truth. [/QUOTE]


*I kind of expect a lies...*
*but hope for the truth.*
*They will never be able to "prove" to me that there seed stock is as they claim.*

* 
*
[/QUOTE]You do realize that most dutch genetics are based of genetics that were obtained in America don't you including most of Mr. Nice's gear and breeding staples like Skunk, Haze, and Northern Lights? 

Americans were on the forefront of obtaing special genetics from all over the world.. [/QUOTE]


*Yep I remember learing that in the 80s an it BLEW MY MIND.*
* Many of the popular Dutch seeds are all american.*
*But once agian there is no proof , I accepted it on faith.*


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That is why so many worthless pollen chuckers are getting rich. Because people elevate them to a businessman/*Rockstar *image strictly for WHAT they do and NOT dependent on how good they actually are at what they do. They are seen as Bud Buddhas, Ganja Gods and heroes, rather than the zeroes many actually are.


I do not expect 100% honesty from rockstars or Breeders. 
They arent Preachers. lol
But do I expect DANK!
And if they dont deliver it, Ill be makeing a thread to inform the masses on my experience/Opinions.
Without calling anyone a Liar.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> That is why so many worthless pollen chuckers are getting rich. Because people elevate them to a businessman/*Rockstar *image strictly for WHAT they do and NOT dependent on how good they actually are at what they do. They are seen as Bud Buddhas, Ganja Gods and heroes, rather than the zeroes many actually are.





SCARHOLE said:


> I do not expect 100% honesty from rockstars or Breeders.


No, you just go on; "faith." Well, when you have different; "businessmen/rockstars" saying conflicting things how do you personally decided which to place your faith in? The one that is your preferred supplier of strains?

Shantibaba and Neville say the stuff no longer exists in it's pure form. First according to Doc it allegedly came from DD, but it didn't, but then it was claimed that was said just to keep Ortega's part in this secret, and how in some roundabout way it came from Neville either directly or indirectly, it's difficult to say which since the Doc's story keep changing. But Neville has said it did not come from him directly or indirectly or in any roundabout way. 

In who do you place your; "faith" and trust, and why? Why would that particular; "businessman/rockstar" deserve to be seen as being any more honest than the rest? A flip of a coin? The response from a Magic 8-Ball maybe? Of because someone likes the genetics of one of those involved over that of the others so they are ever so generously granted the benefit of the doubt? The meaning of the idiom; "benefit of the doubt" is a favorable judgment granted in absence of full evidence.

So with so many conflicting statements being made by the various; "businessmen/rockstars," who involved actually deserves it and the decision to grant it to them is based on precisely what?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2011)

I usually buy em based on- Breeders descriptions, Smoke reports, recommendations from others, desired flavor, flower time, price, #of years the company has been around ect....

Unless I have grown that companys strain before its a total leap of faith. 

Last order I mainly went with different skunks, an Bubblegum crosses, an some WW crosses.
Various breeders, single seeds from attitude. Some cheep some more expensive.
The main determining factor was dank short plants , with short flower times.
Oh an feminized, I got no room for males in my lil cab.


Heres what I ordered last.
*Lemon skunk -GHS*
*Bubba Kush -GHS*
*Ceres skunk*
*Green bud -CH9*
*Cheese -Budda*
*Prure AK-Female Seed co*
*WhiteWiddow X BigBud -FSC*
*Bubble gummer -FSC*
*Widowrella (widow x c99)-FSC*
*Skunk#1-White label*
*Red Cherry Berry -Barneys Farm*
*Orange Bud -Dutch passion*
*Power Skunk Cannabia*
*BlueBerry Gum-G13*
*Pineapple Exp-G13 x2*
*Osiris (ak)-Pyarmid*
*Tutenkamen (ww x ak)-pyarmid*
*Anestesia -Pyramid*


----------



## punkenstien (Apr 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> But Neville has said it did not come from him directly or indirectly or in any roundabout way.


Should have known Shit Top would rear his ugly head on this thread. Hey Shit Top, do your research before opening your shithole! Nevil has indeed verified that Ortega has the strain via p.m.'s to Kanga at Mr. Nice forums. So stfu and go back in your hole biaaaatch!!!!!!!!


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> No, you just go on; "faith." Well, when you have different; "businessmen/rockstars" saying conflicting things how do you personally decided which to place your faith in? The one that is your preferred supplier of strains?
> 
> Shantibaba and Neville say the stuff no longer exists in it's pure form. First according to Doc it allegedly came from DD, but it didn't, but then it was claimed that was said just to keep Ortega's part in this secret, and how in some roundabout way it came from Neville either directly or indirectly, it's difficult to say which since the Doc's story keep changing. But Neville has said it did not come from him directly or indirectly or in any roundabout way.
> 
> ...


.........................


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2011)

punkenstien said:


> Should have known Shit Top would rear his ugly head on this thread. Hey Shit Top, do your research before opening your shithole! Nevil has indeed verified that Ortega has the strain via p.m.'s to Kanga at Mr. Nice forums. So stfu and go back in your hole biaaaatch!!!!!!!!


 
Do you got a link?

Also lets play nice, no name calling.
I usualy agree with Bricktops posts.
I welcome his imput.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 17, 2011)

punkenstien said:


> Should have known Shit Top would rear his ugly head on this thread. Hey Shit Top, do your research before opening your shithole! Nevil has indeed verified that Ortega has the strain via p.m.'s to Kanga at Mr. Nice forums. So stfu and go back in your hole biaaaatch!!!!!!!!


So an unsubstantiated claim is now being held up as proof?

From Mr. Nice Forums, written and posted by Kangativa; "What do you want Drum, do you want me to show you all the PM's.....not going to happen !!! Do you want me me to tell you what Nevil says.....you wont believe me anyway.....do you want me to say what Dogless says.......not up to me !!"

So Senator McCarthy holds up his briefcase and said here in my briefcase I hold the proof ......... but Senator McCarthy refuses to open up his briefcase and show people the proof. 

Explain this one Mr. Wizard. From Dr. Greenthumb's webpage for his fake G13

" Now Available " G13
Product Code- G13F- (Feminized) &#9792;

[*The Original Neville's Cut- First Pure G13 Seed EVER!!!*]

Long Lasting
Pleasant, happy buzz
*THE BIGGEST AND HEAVIEST
PLANT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE!
*
Potency: 4½ out of 5
*Taste: Lightly Fragrant &#8211; Fruity*

G13F 

Compare that to some info about the real G13 and try to explain it away.



> *In its pure form it was apparently not very pleasant smoke, tasting like lawn clippings, soaked in a mixture of urine and feces (fecal flavors are common in pure afganicas) with a lovelly aftertaste of burning tires.*The shear power could not be denied however and that's what made the strain's rep. As I said,G-13 was a breeders plant, (see MJ Botony p70) for a description of a sport but basically it's a plant that shows beneficial mutations which can be passed down tothe next gen. *In the case of G-13 it was a scraglly plant with lowish yields, but it had the desirable trait of massive resin production.* So much so, that if you let it go to long it could supposedly choke itself. Some sativas can do this, what Shanti calls the "Widow" sport is an example, but it's very rare in an indica. It was during Nevil's 83/84 collection trips to the US that he aquired, from Sandy W the only G-13 cuttings to ever leave Sandy's garden.


So how did the pure G13 go from tasting like *lawn clippings, soaked in a mixture of urine and feces* to becoming; *"**Fruity" *flavored? And how did the strain in pure form have a low yield and now in Dr. Greenthumb's fake-pure form it's a cash cropper's dream plant with very heavy yields? 

Nevil's cut lost vigor over 20 years ago and yet someone managed to maintain it when Shanti and Nevil couldn't? Why wouldn't Shanti and Nevil have this cut if it was still around and being held by a friend? Why wouldn't Shanti and Nevil know a friend had the cut?

Nothing adds up. Dr. Greenthumb's story has changed several times. People who were claimed to have been involved in one way or another have said no way. The strain has changed in a major way totally transforming from what it was when pure into the fake Dr. Greenthumb is now trying to get richer off of pawning it off to suckers. And your proof is a claim of a PM saying otherwise. While claiming to have received the PM Kanaga also included; "Maybe one day when Nevil gets his computer back online he might tell the whole story." 

I guess you want people to believe that Nev borrowed someone else's computer to send Kangativa a PM to clear things up but didn't think it worth the time to instead say something in the open forum so everyone would know or take another few minutes and retract what he had said at another time elsewhere.

I do have to admit, you did pick the perfect username for you to use, punkenstien ... because you are nothing more than one more little wet behind the ears punk who needs to believe they know it all and thinks that calling me; "Shit Top" and saying; "So stfu and go back in your hole biaaaatch" will make up for a total lack of actual knowledge and cover up you're having a very vivid imagination.

It's all the mouth breathing knuckle draggers like you who are only the first generation of your families to walk upright that have me so utterly fed up with this site. As long as it allows imbecilic cretins like you to be members it will forever remain a university of ignorance.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 17, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Do you got a link?
> 
> Also lets play nice, no name calling.
> I usualy agree with Bricktops posts.
> I welcome his imput.





> Message #84 http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-9.html
> What do you want Drum, do you want me to show you all the PM's.....not going to happen !!! Do you want me me to tell you what Nevil says.....you wont believe me anyway.....do you want me to say what Dogless says.......not up to me !!
> Ill tell you something mate, from what i gather you are surrounded by bullshitters and you have a hard time believing anyone, but down here in OZ we really have no reason to bullshit or lie about what we grow or make up names and I can tell you I am definitely not into making up strains.....now I told you if you wait till AUG/SEPT you will have some facts, but you seem unable to do that.
> You know its people like you that make strains unavailable because good people just cant handle all the bullshit from people who say thats not true or how can it be, so they keep them to themselves and close friends.....now why dont you go back to the DR G forum and hassle him for FACTS.
> No one is going to show you or tell you anything here, other than what I have said and will do and that is a FACT.


That was posted after in message #51


> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-6.html He said; "Look Drum you can take it from me that Nevil said he gave the cut to
> Jim back in the 80's and Jim said he went to a lot of expense and time to eradicate the viriuses that caused it to loose vigour.
> *Maybe one day when Nevil gets his computer back online* he might tell the whole story. Until then you will have to wait until the parties involved fill in the gaps.
> As so many people have told you and even Nevil has said, when Jim says something ..take notice.
> ...



So Nev's computer is not online, but he borrowed one, or something, just to PM Kangativa and only Kangativa with the super secret information rather than post it in the forum where Kangativa is one of only a few people claiming Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is the real deal. 

Why wouldn't Nev have posted it in the open forum and put an end to all of it once and for all rather than just PM Kangativa? Why would Nev ONLY want Kangativa to know the facts rather than tell EVERYONE the facts? It wouldn't have taken any more time or been any more difficult for Nev to tell EVERYONE in an open forum rather than ONLY allegedly tell Kangativa in a PM. 

It doesn't make any sense but it does fit in perfectly with the ever evolving story coming from Dr. Greenthumb and the he said, she said story he is attempting to rely on to cover up his selling fake G13.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 17, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> While the origins of G13 are up for debate the fact that there is a plant called G13 and has been used for breeding for years is not. Airborne's G13 is the plant that made G13 famous and was used by Shanti, Vic High, and others. Just from the description you can tell it's not Airborne's cut.


LOL, I must have been stoned when I wrote this it should be:

While the origins of G13 are up for debate the fact that there is a plant called G13 and has been used for breeding for years is not. Nevil's G13 is the plant that made G13 famous and was used by Shanti and Nevil, Vic High and others used Airbornes cut which was found to be G13/NL. Just from the description you can tell it's not Nevil's cut.

I'm surprised no one ripped me a new one for that. I laughed my ass off when I reread it.


----------



## fletchman (Apr 17, 2011)

DoubleD said Nevil wants the G13 and NL#5 cut back, And DD is gonna give them to him in person, so the story goes.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

fletchman said:


> DoubleD said Nevil wants the G13 and NL#5 cut back, And DD is gonna give them to him in person, so the story goes.



When there is a thread about G13 x NL #5 rather than G13 that will be pertinent information, unless that too is another case of; "so the story goes."


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 18, 2011)

I was thinking that a breeder/breeders took the g13 crossed with Haze an skunk (or NL?).
Backbred them tell they had a 99% g13,(g13-99?).
An bread it for desired trates for alot of years.

Its about the only way I can think of to explain the stains good taste an HEAVY yeild.

Subcool talks G13 breeding..
Breeding has many complexities that I won&#8217;t begin to try and explain here today. But I think our main goal was very simple, to combine an extremely potent &#8220;Sativa hybrid&#8221; with a &#8220;heavy yielding, ultra purple strain&#8221;. The results would be a purple strain with the potency added from that parent. What gets tricky is many strains like G-13 are extremely dominant and can take over a cross. When you cross BlueBerry and G-13, usually you just make a nasty tasting, watered down version of both. This doesn&#8217;t mean that there are not good Blueberry G-13 crosses; its just breeding is not as easy as 2+2=4. There is also a big difference between &#8220;breeders&#8221; and &#8220;seed makers&#8221;. Anyone can take a male and pollinate a female. This is not breeding; it is making copies with large variations. Again if they&#8217;re sold cheap, a winner can still be found if enough seeds are grown out. The difference is the selection process of the parent strains.


----------



## fletchman (Apr 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> When there is a thread about G13 x NL #5 rather than G13 that will be pertinent information, unless that too is another case of; "so the story goes."


 
This just shows how much BrickTop knows about the "Story" LOL!!

Hey Brick, here is a little secret, DD recieved a cut of NL#5 from Nevil when he received the G13 cut back in 86.

I wasn't talking about a cross of G13xNL#5

And also Brick I have Doc's G13 and his Endless Sky kickin ass and taking names in my garden, probably the nicest marijuana plants I have ever seen, and im not even phased about the seed cost, they will surely be worth every dime.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I was thinking that a breeder/breeders took the g13 crossed with Haze an skunk (or NL?).
> Backbred them tell they had a 99% g13,(g13-99?).
> An bread it for desired trates for alot of years.
> 
> Its about the only way I can think of to explain the stains good taste an HEAVY yeild.



If so then as Shantibaba and Neville have said, it would have to be one of the hybrids and not PURE G13 regardless of what any breeder chose to call it. It would still be G13 x something or another back crossed with G13 some number of times ... but that would NEVER make it pure and G13again, it would never be the original G13 again and Dr. Greenthumb calls it; "*The Original Neville's Cut- First Pure G13 Seed EVER!!!**.*" Not the first original HYBRID made from G13 ever.

It is somewhat similar to the Romulan people were getting in the past. By the time it made it to pro breeders it was in a clone only form, that means no males to use to make seeds. It was in the pre-feminized seeds days so crosses were made with various indica strains to make seeds to sell and some breeders, even though it was a cross, a hybrid, still called it Romulan when it was Romulan x something or another.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

fletchman said:


> This just shows how much BrickTop knows about the "Story" LOL!!
> 
> Hey Brick, here is a little secret, DD recieved a cut of NL#5 from Nevil when he received the G13 cut back in 86.
> 
> ...



Look at your own words:

*Originally Posted by fletchman  
DoubleD said Nevil wants the G13 and NL#5 cut back. You said G13 and Nl #5 cut, singular, as in one strain. Nev did release a G13 x NL#5 cross. When you used the singular form, saying cut instead of cuts, if you were talking about two different cuts you gave a totally wrong impression.

Congrats on your current growing success. I wasn't so lucky when I purchased Dr. Greenthumb's claimed to be 100% real, original, true, Acapulco Gold and it turned out more like Ghetto Gold. The 100% real, original, true Acapulco Gold that I had purchased and smoked and grown and smoked MANY times in the past and that I knew VERY well was TOTALLY different in every conceivable way than the Ghetto Gold Dr. Greenthumb sold me. 

The Acapulco Gold that Dr. Greenthumb sold me was no more the real true Acapulco Gold than I am Jessie Jackson. So Dr. Greenthumb has a proven track record of selling fakes of famous strains from the past. Deal with it, I have. 

*


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I was thinking that a breeder/breeders took the g13 crossed with Haze an skunk (or NL?).
> Backbred them tell they had a 99% g13,(g13-99?).
> An bread it for desired trates for alot of years.
> 
> ...


 lol! You should ask Brick Top what he thinks about subcool.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

doc111 said:


> lol! You should ask Brick Top what he thinks about subcool.


That's actually what I know about SubCool, not what I; "think about SubCool," and that is not something I go into in open forums here because it would instantly start WW III and bring Armageddon to RIU since SubCool is perceived as being such a beloved; "businessman/rockstar" among many here.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That's actually what I know about SubCool, not what I; "think about SubCool," and that is not something I go into in open forums here because it would instantly start WW III and bring Armageddon to RIU since SubCool is perceived as being such a beloved; "businessman/rockstar" among many here.


My apologies...........what you KNOW about subcool. lol!

That never stopped you before Brick.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

doc111 said:


> My apologies...........what you KNOW about subcool. lol!
> 
> That never stopped you before Brick.



You would be amazed by how many things I know that I have never said .. but again; "*That's actually what I know about SubCool, not what I; "think about SubCool," and that is not something I go into in open forums here because it would instantly start WW III and bring Armageddon to RIU since SubCool is perceived as being such a beloved; "businessman/rockstar" among many here."

*


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You would be amazed by how many things I know that I have never said .. but again; "*That's actually what I know about SubCool, not what I; "think about SubCool," and that is not something I go into in open forums here because it would instantly start WW III and bring Armageddon to RIU since SubCool is perceived as being such a beloved; "businessman/rockstar" among many here."
> 
> *


Like I said: *That never stopped you before Brick.*


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Like I said: *That never stopped you before Brick.*



That is only an assumption on your part. As I said; "*You would be amazed by how many things I know that I have never said .. but again; "That's actually what I know about SubCool, not what I; "think about SubCool," and that is not something I go into in open forums here because it would instantly start WW III and bring Armageddon to RIU since SubCool is perceived as being such a beloved; "businessman/rockstar" among many here."*

I'm sorry but you are just going to have to live with it ... and of course inaccurately claim I know nothing to tell just because I will not start WW III and tell it in an open forum. 

So go ahead and make up all the stories you want ... no matter how many you create all of them put together if multiplied by infinity would never alter what I know too be true.

So you will just have to live with that fact.


----------



## lemonz (Apr 18, 2011)

are you lot still banging on about this lol if you believe greenthumb buy the seeds if you dont then dont buy the seeds. simples i think you lot to roll one up and just chill the fuck out man


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 18, 2011)

lemonz said:


> are you lot still banging on about this lol if you believe greenthumb buy the seeds if you dont then dont buy the seeds. simples i think you lot to roll one up and just chill the fuck out man


 what he said


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That is only an assumption on your part. As I said; "*You would be amazed by how many things I know that I have never said .. but again; "That's actually what I know about SubCool, not what I; "think about SubCool," and that is not something I go into in open forums here because it would instantly start WW III and bring Armageddon to RIU since SubCool is perceived as being such a beloved; "businessman/rockstar" among many here."*
> 
> I'm sorry but you are just going to have to live with it ... and of course inaccurately claim I know nothing to tell just because I will not start WW III and tell it in an open forum.
> 
> ...


Oh, how will I ever 'live with that fact'?

Are you the most arrogant person here at RIU?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Oh, how will I ever 'live with that fact'?


It certainly cannot be any more difficult for you than already dealing with being 'slow,' 'special,' mentally 'handi-capable.' 




> Are you the most arrogant person here at RIU?



Nope. As hard as I try there are still others here who top me when it comes to arrogance. Most often they manage the feat by blending in a heavy dose of ignorance with their arrogance and that puts them over the top.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 18, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I was thinking that a breeder/breeders took the g13 crossed with Haze an skunk (or NL?).
> Backbred them tell they had a 99% g13,(g13-99?).
> An bread it for desired trates for alot of years.
> 
> ...


The only problem is that there was no pure G13 to back cross it to and it would still be a cross. Even the G13 hybrids you can get today from Mr. Nice are G13/Skunk x Skunk and so on, so the G13 hybrids today from Mr. Nice are only 25% G13..


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> It certainly cannot be any more difficult for you than already dealing with being 'slow,' 'special,' mentally 'handi-capable.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!!!!! Are you calling me 'slow, special and mentally handi-capable'? I'm not very smart so I'd like for you to tell me what's what.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Can we please stay on topic? This has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

All this bickering and there still hasn't been a single shred of evidence that it's the real deal. If anything, there are more questions now than answers


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 18, 2011)

fletchman said:


> DoubleD said Nevil wants the G13 and NL#5 cut back, And DD is gonna give them to him in person, so the story goes.


That's not accurate at all. British Hempire told DD that he was contacting him on Nevil's behalf and that he would like the G13 and NL5 to see if they are real but Brithish Hempire could just want DD's strains for himself.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 19, 2011)

Well whatever Doc's G13 really is, or you believe it is, it's serious gear. A guy over at Michigan Medical Marijuana is doing it and it's a beast. Totally fills his 4 x4 and he has three weeks of veg to go. He had to enlarge his space


----------



## bushybush (Apr 19, 2011)

Because "large" plants always denote quality right?


Sorry, just feeling dickish


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 19, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Well whatever Doc's G13 really is, or you believe it is, it's serious gear. A guy over at Michigan Medical Marijuana is doing it and it's a beast. Totally fills his 4 x4 and he has three weeks of veg to go. He had to enlarge his space


If I want a large yielding plant there are plenty of options to choose from that don't come with a price tag of $100 a seed which was solely based on it's lineage and that turned out to be false.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 19, 2011)

> *Well whatever Doc's G13 really is, or you believe it is, it's serious gear. A guy over at Michigan Medical marijuana is doing it and it's a beast. Totally fills his 4 x4 and he has three weeks of veg to go. He had to enlarge his space*





bushybush said:


> Because "large" plants always denote quality right?




Nope ... because if someone is a fan of the Dr. they will say anything if they believe it will help him regain some shred of credibility. Now it doesn't matter if it's real or not or what anyone chooses to believe because it's a; "beast" of a plant so that in and of itself makes it all OK and nothing else matters.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Nope ... because if someone is a fan of the Dr. they will say anything if they believe it will help him regain some shred of credibility. Now it doesn't matter if it's real or not or what anyone chooses to believe because it's a; "beast" of a plant so that in and of itself makes it all OK and nothing else matters.


Aint that the truth


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 20, 2011)

I see it just the opposite.
Those who are critics of him will say anything they can to destroy his credibility.

I seen this behavior well Before DrGT an Dogless gave em ammo with the g13.

I see this with others also, Nirvana an Green house Seeds.

Like Pavlovs dog when their name is mentioned, folks have to start the bashing.
Its like there is peer pressure on this site to hate them.

If you dont like there product or dont trust them dont buy em.
Sure,Tell others if you didnt like there product
But this can be done with tact.



Why is it so cool to be hatefull to the breeders?

PS. Im going to germ my lemon Skunk or bubba kush (GHS) today.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

I have no hate whatsoever for the breeders! The opposite in fact. I don't have the time/knowledge/space to breed and stabilize seed crosses etc. I am thankful for the work they have done giving me some stellar genetics. HOWEVER, this is just like anything else in the world. I am a painter for instance. There have been several painters I have admired and looked up to as I learned the craft. Then, you meet these people you have a level of respect for and find out they are complete money-grubbing assholes or douchewads. Or in this game (cannabis) that they lied, were lazy, mislabeled genetics, were shady in their aquisition of genetics and their origins etc......Then I can understand why some people have PERSONAL vendettas against certain breeders. The kids on here that jump on the fuck "insert breeder of the minute" bandwagon are just silly. But breeders who act like spoiled rockstar brats are as well. That was my morning rant. I think I've gotta poop.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I see it just the opposite.
> Those who are critics of him will say anything they can to destroy his credibility.


I cannot speak for anyone else but in my case I purchased Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold that he said was the true original strain. I was very familiar with Acapulco Gold after having bought and smoked and grew and smoked a lot of it, and I do mean a lot. What I got was nothing at all in any way, shape or form anything at all like the real true original Acapulco Gold. 

To me he destroyed his own credibility by selling fake Acapulco Gold seeds so in my case I am not attempting to destroy something that does not exist. I am only telling the facts about my experience and pointing out how astronomically unlikely it is that he now has real G13. The odds of him having it are so massively stacked against him as to be of Biblical proportion. 




> PS. Im going to germ my lemon Skunk or bubba kush (GHS) today.


While not a Green House Seeds fan back when Lemon Skunk came out and was one of the 'flavor of the month' strains that EVERYONE seemed to be growing I gave it a try. It really wasn't bad. It's not wunder-weed but for what it gives you in return for it's low price I would call it a value strain for anyone who might need to spend a little less on genetics than they might wish to. Other than having two plants that were majorly sativa phenotypes that jumped up nearly seven times in height during flower they were as easy going to grow as anything I ever grew. What was funny was the sativa influence was only in growth/height/looks. They finished within days of the others and later when smoking it I could not tell a difference between what came from them and what came from the other plants. 

I hope the Bubba Kush were freebies. I'd hate to think that anyone would purchase the Bubble Gum x Kush cross Arjan then called Bubba Kush thinking it was real or even half close to being real Bubba Kush. 

Notice the difference between it and the others. 

Green House Seeds:


*Bubba Kush* »»» Bubble Gum x Kush
Bubble Gum 
Bubblegum 
USA, Unknown Hybrid »»» Mostly Indica


Kush 
Hindu Kush Probably Indica »»» Indica


Clone Only Strain:



*Bubba Kush* »»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dog x Old World Kush}
West Coast Dog x Old World Kush 
West Coast Dog BX3
»»» Chemdawg x USA, Humboldt BX3
Chemdawg (specified above)
USA, Humboldt »»» Indica

 
Old World Kush »»» Indica
 
OG Kush 
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan}
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan 
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa
 
Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg 
Unknown Indica »»» Indica



The 'beloved' Dr, Greenthumb's Bubba Kush:



*Bubba Kush* »»» Bubba Kush Katsu Cut S1
Bubba Kush Katsu Cut 
»»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dog x Old World Kush}
West Coast Dog x Old World Kush 
West Coast Dog BX3
»»» Chemdawg x USA, Humboldt BX3
Chemdawg (specified above)
USA, Humboldt »»» Indica

 
Old World Kush »»» Indica

OG Kush 
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan}
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan 
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa
 
Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg 
Unknown Indica »»» Indica


 
Breeder Choice Bubba Kush:




*Bubba Kush* »»» Bubba Kush pre98 S1
Bubba Kush pre98 
»»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dog x Old World Kush}
West Coast Dog x Old World Kush 
West Coast Dog BX3
»»» Chemdawg x USA, Humboldt BX3
Chemdawg (specified above)
USA, Humboldt »»» Indica

 
Old World Kush »»» Indica

OG Kush 
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan}
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan 
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa
 
Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg 
Unknown Indica »»» Indica


 

Not much similarity to be found in the Green House Seeds Bubba Kush once beyond the name, is there?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

bushybush said:


> I have no hate whatsoever for the breeders! The opposite in fact. I don't have the time/knowledge/space to breed and stabilize seed crosses etc. I am thankful for the work they have done giving me some stellar genetics.



"Hate" is a strong word. I see it's use when directed at someone in a situation like this, where someone wants to protect a breeder, as a pejorative term. It is dyslogistic and it puts a negative connotation on the person or people it is used against, it is judgmental. It is a disparaging, belittling, or derogatory word or expression where the singular reason for it's use is to make someone look as bad as possible in hopes that their words will carry less weight, will hold less meaning to others. 

I would not say that I; "hate" any breeder, but there are a few that I have very little too no respect for. I am grateful to the few that are real true professionals and I respect their work greatly. Some I give at least some credit and a degree of respect to for at least trying and not being major spoiled pains in the butt at the same time. But others, I cannot at all respect them or their work. 

I hang out on several sites like this almost the entire time I am in front of my computer. I normally do not have less that three windows open for growing sites so at times I read things and then cannot recall at which site I read them, which makes it difficult to go back and find them to use the information and show the source, but recently I read that only about 10% of breeders test their batches of seeds for germination rates. 

I found that to be really sad. Look at how often we see threads or read individual messages about low germination rates, and then normally the person goes on to blame the seedbank used rather than the breeder who did not test their own product before selling it. But isn't it amazing that most breeders do not even test what they supply to seedbanks, or sell direct? No wonder we read about poor germ rates so often.

So much for true professionalism from about 90% of the breeders we rely on!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

Ouch 90% DON'T test? That's just negligent!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> "Hate" is a strong word. I see it's use when directed at someone in a situation like this, where someone wants to protect a breeder, as a pejorative term. It is dyslogistic and it puts a negative connotation on the person or people it is used against, it is judgmental. It is a disparaging, belittling, or derogatory word or expression where the singular reason for it's use is to make someone look as bad as possible in hopes that their words will carry less weight, will hold less meaning to others.
> 
> I would not say that I; "hate" any breeder, but there are a few that I have very little too no respect for. I am grateful to the few that are real true professionals and I respect their work greatly. Some I give at least some credit and a degree of respect to for at least trying and not being major spoiled pains in the butt at the same time. But others, I cannot at all respect them or their work.
> 
> ...


Bricktop,
I admit that i have respect for you as you seem to be a thoughtful person regardless of whether or not I agree with you on everything. But about your comment on using the word "hate" to discredit, i have to point out something. In these Greenthumb threads a number of people have been calling people spammers, with in my opinion, the sole purpose of discrediting them. Even to go so far as to say we all have the same IP address, which in my case has to be unture, and futher more, they could have no way of knowing in the first place. But, i have yet to hear you or anyone else call them out for the attempts to discredit without proof, and lying to cover themselves. Dont we have enough accusations without proof against us already? (LEO, etc) Do we really need that in this discussion or on this site?

And about germination...you would now have to say that Greenthumb is a true professional because he certainly does test his beans and i cant think of a single credible complaint about his germ rates. The only thing i have ever seen are complaints from new growers who screw them up, and personally i have had 100% sucess rates with his stuff.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 20, 2011)

There are obviously people who support Greenthumb but there are also obviously some people just spamming for him. When people have 100% of their posts defending and pimping his gear without any other input to the site what do you call it? i.e OGMan, Biggybuds, Chemdog and a couple others.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Bricktop,
> I admit that i have respect for you as you seem to be a thoughtful person regardless of whether or not I agree with you on everything. But about your comment on using the word "hate" to discredit, i have to point out something. In these Greenthumb threads a number of people have been calling people spammers, with in my opinion, the sole purpose of discrediting them. Even to go so far as to say we all have the same IP address, which in my case has to be unture, and futher more, they could have no way of knowing in the first place. But, i have yet to hear you or anyone else call them out for the attempts to discredit without proof, and lying to cover themselves. Dont we have enough accusations without proof against us already? (LEO, etc) Do we really need that in this discussion or on this site?
> 
> And about germination...you would now have to say that Greenthumb is a true professional because he certainly does test his beans and i cant think of a single credible complaint about his germ rates. The only thing i have ever seen are complaints from new growers who screw them up, and personally i have had 100% sucess rates with his stuff.


You made a fair point, and yes there are likely spammers and if not actual spammers, there are trolls who just want to argue. 

The part you said about IP addresses being the same. I have no way of knowing how many people here have multiple accounts but there are some who do. Not long ago I made a comment to someone behind the RIU curtain about a couple major thorns in my side and their IP address was checked and were the same and the accounts/address were blocked.

It happens on every site. Some time back when there was a flood of anti-Attitude threads that were all started by members with post counts of around 15 or so and then a second member with roughly the same post count would chime in and back them up I posted a message here from another site I hang out on. The very same thing was going on there, and on most of these sites at the same time, and a mod wrote a message that said they checked the anti-Attitude thread starters IP address and the one who a few messages later chimed in agreeing and then they tag-teamed in the thread and they were the same and they were blocked. 

It happens, it is unavoidable, it is a pain in the butt, but people will do it, and you might be right that at least some involved in the Dr. Greenthumbs thing could be spammers. 

But then when you put together all the pieces of evidence, from various people who if anyone would know the truth about G13, what they have said and add in things like the original description of G13 that few if any today ever read or remember and how totally different it was from what Dr. Greenthumb's description is and the every evolving storyline from Dr. Greenthumb as to the origin of his strain, and any reasonable person would have to have extremely serious doubts as to it's authenticity. 

Then add what happened to people like me who were sold fake Acapulco Gold seeds from his Heritage Line, that did not survive long, likely because it was all fake, and again, any reasonable person would have to have extremely serious doubts as to the authenticity of Dr. Greenthumb's claimed too be G13. 

He has sold fake versions of famous name strains in the past. There is no questioning that. Now he allegedly has a strain that the people who do, or at least should, know the most about it say it died off, or that what he has is not pure and at the very best a hybrid or maybe, but doubtfully, an F2 or an F3 or something. He has an evolving story and while people claim certain people have verified it, even each version of it, you cannot find anything from those who are claimed to verify it, and if anything what you find from them discredits it. Then you go back to how a plant what when pure and being grown and used in crosses had a description that is about as opposite as any description could ever possibly be from Dr. Greenthumb's description of his strain, and once again, any rational, logical, reasonable non-biased, open minded person would have to have extremely serious doubts as to it being what it is claimed to be. 

So sure, maybe spammers are involved and they are doing their best to keep the subject alive and to get the word out to as many people as possible, and maybe their motives are not fact based and they may not care one way or the other and just have some totally different agenda, but when you look at things under a microscope and do so totally objectively, it is impossible for any unbiased person to think anything other than there are very valid reasons to question the validity of the strain and no number of possible spammers and or trolls involved will ever be able to alter that fact.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You made a fair point, and yes there are likely spammers and if not actual spammers, there are trolls who just want to argue.
> 
> The part you said about IP addresses being the same. I have no way of knowing how many people here have multiple accounts but there are some who do. Not long ago I made a comment to someone behind the RIU curtain about a couple major thorns in my side and their IP address was checked and were the same and the accounts/address were blocked.
> 
> ...


Can you prove you have grown AG before? Can you prove you have even smoked it before?
You could stack up a 100 people who say they saw you smoke it but...that still isnt proof is it? I have no way of knowing what the truth is on this. Did you get an inferior pheno from his then what you remember?Does AG throw different phenos? Were your skills up to par? Was what you smoked really Ag or did someone just tell you that? Can yours or anyones memory be trusted when talking about old school smoke? I know i dont trust mine.

I could go on and on but i hope you get the point. Asking Greenthumb to prove his G13 is real is like me asking you to prove you ever smoked Ag in the first place. Dont get me wrong, I dont think you are lying but the possibility of you being mistaken is great enough to leave doubt.

Also, i originally thought the Thread was about if Doc had DD's cut, not if that cut was the real deal G13. I think any breeder can be lied to about what they puchased, Doc g13 looks to me to be a little to close to DD's to just be coinsidence.But i will have more to go on when its finished. IF it never was g13 then who can we blame for that? I have also seen alot of descriptions about what G13 was originally and some of them sounded exactly like Docs. I didnt see any credit given on that quote you keep refering to as gospel, who is it from, and why isnt it signed? Maybe i just missed it but it seemed a bit suspicious that it wasnt signed or credited to anyone. 

As to the taste being different, i have always found Doc's taste descriptions to be general, for instance, he lists two strains that i have as being "hashy" and while that s true, they taste nothing alike. On the Big Purps i just grew, his description says nothing about a "grape" favor, but its very much a grape flavor. We shall see what the taste of his G13 is really like in a few months, because i always put alot of time into nailing down taste and smell. 

To me this is all going to be sorted out in a few months when the journals are finishing and we either see or dont see a plant that looks like DD's and yeilds and tastes like DD's.Beause that was the argument. 
I see a lot of switch the argument going on here...first its not DD's cut..then its not Really the mythical g13. Im growing it thats why i care about this...why do you guys? 

What was the original purpose of this thread?
Has that goal been met?
Nuff said.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 20, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> There are obviously people who support Greenthumb but there are also obviously some people just spamming for him. When people have 100% of their posts defending and pimping his gear without any other input to the site what do you call it? i.e OGMan, Biggybuds, Chemdog and a couple others.


Exactly, I think I stated earlier in this thread that those spammers are really doing more harm to Dr.Greenthumbs reputation than helping it. If they would stay away and let Dr.Gruber do all the talking and representation for Dr. GT then he might not be "attacked" as much.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Ouch 90% DON'T test? That's just negligent!


It really is, isn't it? But it does go a long way to explain the complaints about low germ rates we read about and then read where the unhappy customer goes on to wrongly blame whatever seedbank they used.


----------



## fletchman (Apr 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You made a fair point, and yes there are likely spammers and if not actual spammers, there are trolls who just want to argue.
> 
> The part you said about IP addresses being the same. I have no way of knowing how many people here have multiple accounts but there are some who do. Not long ago I made a comment to someone behind the RIU curtain about a couple major thorns in my side and their IP address was checked and were the same and the accounts/address were blocked.
> 
> ...


 
Did you call Doc and question his Acapulco Gold? You do know he answers his phone and will talk to you.

I think Doc is a good dude, if you treat him with respect, he will do the same. He probably would have made it right by you BrickTop , giving you a different strain or something.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> And about germination...you would now have to say that Greenthumb is a true professional because he certainly does test his beans and i cant think of a single credible complaint about his germ rates. The only thing i have ever seen are complaints from new growers who screw them up, and personally i have had 100% sucess rates with his stuff.


I forgot to comment on the portion above. 

I do not want ANYONE to get the impression that I believe or are saying that Dr. Greenthumb is a low quality breeder or a total crook. While I see at least some of his products as being overpriced I do know that at least some of his products are definitely quality products.

And if he is in the roughly 10% of breeders who to test each batch of seeds they make for germination rate before supplying seedbanks with them or selling them directly, I have to applaud him for that. If he is just so good at making beans that his gear always has a germination rate that is high enough to be totally acceptable, but he doesn't actually test his beans, well then I still applaud him on his skill but would prefer it if he were to actually test his beans. I do not know if he does or does not test them so I will not claim either to be the case. I will say that tested or not no breeder will always be able to maintain a constant supply of seeds that will always have a 100% germination rate. That is a virtual impossibility. But any truly skilled breeder, who tests his seeds, should be able to guarantee about a 95% germination rate. 

But it seems more than just obvious that now and then he will take something of a shortcut to increase his income. His heritage line that were not what they were claimed to be but had names that I am sure, at least for a short period of time until old timers like me figured it out, must have sold well because the strains were called very famous names from the past. Now there is this very obvious highly questionable G13 strain to consider. 

Would I call Dr. Greenthumb a true professional? I believe I would. But would I say that he might at times have at least a slight problem with complete and total honesty about at least some strains he sells? I would say he obviously slips slightly now and then and tends to embellish a strain claim now and then. 

Do I think that makes him a terrible person because of it? No. He's only human and there is a bit of greed in almost every single one of us. 

In all the years I spent selling cars and then doing the F&I and then being a sales manager and then a partner in the dealership and later a partner in a marina where we also sold boats I can in all honesty say that I never once lied to so much as one single customer about our products or service or business in general. Could I have given some better deals now and then? I sure could, but I knew that my income was in the wallet or purse of the man or woman sitting across from me or sitting across from one of my salespeople. Did I ever flat out rape anyone with a price? Never once, but if someone made an offer on a vehicle or a boat where I would have taken less I did not turn it down. Like the Doc I was in business to earn a good income and secure my future, but I would not say or do anything dishonest and if I ever caught an employee who did, they were packing their things and headed out the door very quickly. 

I held myself and my employees to a standard of honesty and I did my best to keep that standard at all times. When I see someone, anyone, who does not do the same, no matter how high of quality of a product they might offer, I am unable to respect them.

True professionalism, when it comes to skill or quality, and complete and total honesty unfortunately do not always go hand in hand as they should and I do believe that once again Dr. Greenthumb has been caught with his hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 20, 2011)

.................................


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Did you call Doc and question his Acapulco Gold? You do know he answers his phone and will talk to you.
> 
> I think Doc is a good dude, if you treat him with respect, he will do the same. He probably would have made it right by you BrickTop , giving you a different strain or something.



I bought and smoked and grew and smoked the strain enough times to know that what I received was absolutely positively not Acapulco Gold. There was not one single thing about it from the color of the seeds to the taste or high or anything else in between that was even close to what I knew and what I knew well. 

What is was like was like some of the lower grade Colombian strains of the 70's, and that is what I believe it likely was. 

So did I call and ask about the strain? Nope. I saw no need to. I knew it was not what it was claimed to be. There was no doubt whatsoever that it was not what it was claimed to be. Had I called him and treated him with the utmost respect do you actually believe that his response would have been something like, 'it figures that an old timer like you would know the difference. You're right, it's not true Acapulco Gold'? That would have been the only honest reply to make but do you honestly believe I would have been told something like that? I sure didn't at the time and I still don't.

Maybe I should have contacted him to see what he would say, but my state of mind at the time was that of, I have been ripped off, so I would not have expected honesty. I would have expected excuses and attempted explanations like, how do you know what you bought and smoked and then grew and smoked was true Acapulco Gold in the first place? Maybe you are mistaken. Or maybe a phenotype story would have been the result or maybe how from time to time there are packaging errors and that must have been what happened. After his website stressing the strain to be the real deal, the Real McCoy I would not have expected him to do anything other than attempt to support those inaccurate claims. 

Now maybe had I called him he might have said packaging error, and I would send another pack but we're temporarily out so I will refund your money or you can pick another strain of equal or lesser value. He may have made some attempt to placate me, to make me happy. I am not saying he would not have done something like that so maybe I was in the wrong by not having given him the opportunity.

Had that happened I would still today be telling what happened, but I would have added that he at least tried to make it right, to make up for the 'packaging error' or whatever he would have blamed it on. So maybe I did not give him the chance to attempt to make things at least somewhat better. But then I had taken his word for what his product would be, and it was not what he claimed it to be, so I just wrote him off as being at least somewhat dishonest and untrustworthy and left it at that. 

And now this inordinately questionable G13 thing popped up. To use a Yogi Berra quote, to me; "it's just like déjà vu all over again."

I would really like to believe that Dr. Greenthumb has the real true G13 because if I knew for sure he did, I would purchase it. I would also like to believe in the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, the missile shield and strippers with a heart of gold, but I cannot being myself to believe in any of those anymore than I can bring myself to believe that Dr. Greenthumb has the Real McCoy G13. There have been too many questions raised followed by an evolving story that has not been verified by any credible source, and the description of the strain is as different as night from day from the original description of the real true G13 from the past, so how could anyone, other than those who just want it to be real so badly that they will believe anything, actually believe it to be real?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> .................................




I have to admit that I am exceedingly impressed by how well thought out and how articulate your message was. BRAVO!


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 20, 2011)

, there's no Easter bunny?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Exactly, I think I stated earlier in this thread that those spammers are really doing more harm to Dr.Greenthumbs reputation than helping it. If they would stay away and let Dr.Gruber do all the talking and representation for Dr. GT then he might not be "attacked" as much.


I agree the only reason I still may cope some beans from DR.Greenthumbs will be because of DR.Gruber...just waiting until after vacations, but it won't be the 100 dollar seed...I have to get something though just to see for myself..and Dr.Gruber does an excellent job of trying to keep it real ...you other guys are straight jokers and really mess up the man business...


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 20, 2011)

londonfog said:


> .you other guys are straight jokers and really mess up the man business...


 LOL if we're keeping dickheads who can't think for themselves from growing the good stuff I'm in.


----------



## steampick (Apr 20, 2011)

Even though he can't seem to say anything in under 6 paragraphs, I like BrickTop's take on Greenthumb. To me, it's the fairest, most even-handed, carefully thought through perspective, and probably the closest anyone will get to the truth, barring somebody capturing Greenthumb and injecting him with enough truth serum to crack him open like a nut, all while filming the whole thing, then posting it here (in the proper thread, goddammit!).


----------



## sniffer (Apr 20, 2011)

my dad is the tooth fairy , i caught him in the act one night


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

londonfog said:


> you other guys are straight jokers and really mess up the man business...


From where I am sitting you have things backwards. When Dr. Greenthumb sold me fake Acapulco Gold beans he messed up his business because he ripped off a customer who is now telling the world about it, about what he did. 

And now he is offering a strain he claims to be something that people who are, and have been for many years, involved in breeding and had the strain and knew the strain and are saying it cannot be the strain it is claimed to be, and the original description of the strain, something that came out in print before some members of this site were ever born and who never read it and never knew it describe it as being just about the polar opposite of what Dr. Greenthumb describes his strain as being .... so when you add those things together, along with other things like an ever evolving story as to how he got it and from who, and in my mind; "the man" has in the past, and again is, messing up his own business. 

If an auto manufacturer has a major recall and it is reported in the news and people talk about it and the manufacturers sales drop did the news and people talking about the manufacturer and the recall problem cause the drop is sales, or was it due to the manufacturer having a design flaw of some sort that caused the recall in the first place that then caused the news and people to talk about it actually cause a drop in sales? Was the actual problem the design flaw/recall or that the news reported it and people talked about it?

When a business, any business, does something or things that causes people to question it and wonder about it and doubt it and to be concerned about doing business with it the fault is that of the business itself, not that of those the business caused to question and wonder about and doubt the business and to be concerned about doing business with the business.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> From where I am sitting you have things backwards. When Dr. Greenthumb sold me fake Acapulco Gold beans he messed up his business because he ripped off a customer who is now telling the world about it, about what he did.
> 
> And now he is offering a strain he claims to be something that people who are, and have been for many years, involved in breeding and had the strain and knew the strain and are saying it cannot be the strain it is claimed to be, and the original description of the strain, something that came out in print before some members of this site were ever born and who never read it and never knew it describe it as being just about the polar opposite of what Dr. Greenthumb describes his strain as being .... so when you add those things together, along with other things like an ever evolving story as to how he got it and from who, and in my mind; "the man" has in the past, and again is, messing up his own business.
> 
> ...


Hey that did not apply to you guy..I was talking about the guys telling how great he is when they can't produce pics...then they try to tell me shit in which I know cannot be true...not the people who has legit questions....Only the ones on his nuts without showing why...Dr. Gruber actually has pictures to show and if he does not know the answer he says the best thing you can say " I don't know ask Dr. Greenthumb yourself"...Best answer you can give if you don't know...not the BS these other Greenthumb fans give...sorry if you thought it was to you...should have been more clear..


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 20, 2011)

Theres no easter bunny?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

steampick said:


> Even though he can't seem to say anything in under 6 paragraphs, I like BrickTop's take on Greenthumb. To me, it's the fairest, most even-handed, carefully thought through perspective, and probably the closest anyone will get to the truth,


That is why I cannot say it in less than six paragraphs .. that and I like sativas so I am more motivated than most and do not need to attempt to say something in three words or less because that is all the longer my attention span will last.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

sniffer said:


> my dad is the tooth fairy , i caught him in the act one night



Maybe I am reading more into things than you meant, but if I had been you I would have called Child Protective Services if I caught my dad; "in the act" in my bedroom late one night dressed as a fairy.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 20, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Hey that did not apply to you guy..I was talking about the guys telling how great he is when they can't produce pics...


Sorry I misunderstood what you were saying but when you said; "*Dr.Gruber does an excellent job of trying to keep it real ...you other guys are straight jokers and really mess up the man business..*" it read more like you were saying that anyone who is doubting that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is real are messing up his business.


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not going to get into the battle though it has been a good read. Some of you guys take this so serious. Passion is good. Here's a link to my Iranian/G13 journal I got going. The mother of the plants in the journal was flowered out. It smells like hay, tastes like shit but gets you completely fried. Some real killer bud. This after a week long cure. Can't believe how much vap it gives off in my HerbalAire. Right up there with Ak47 or White Russian for potency IMO. Check out my journal. I'm growing 4 plants, 2 I/G13 and 2 OG Kush from Reserva Privada in a Stinkbud system. Currently around week 4. So far I haven't fucked 'em up.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/420639-dr-greenthumb-iranian-g13-rp.html


----------



## OGMan (Apr 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> From where I am sitting you have things backwards. When Dr. Greenthumb sold me fake Acapulco Gold beans he messed up his business because he ripped off a customer who is now telling the world about it, about what he did.
> 
> And now he is offering a strain he claims to be something that people who are, and have been for many years, involved in breeding and had the strain and knew the strain and are saying it cannot be the strain it is claimed to be, and the original description of the strain, something that came out in print before some members of this site were ever born and who never read it and never knew it describe it as being just about the polar opposite of what Dr. Greenthumb describes his strain as being .... so when you add those things together, along with other things like an ever evolving story as to how he got it and from who, and in my mind; "the man" has in the past, and again is, messing up his own business.
> 
> ...


So you got Acapulco Gold from Greenthumb like 20 years ago that in your opinion wasn't Acapulco Gold and you're still wittering on about it. What a twat! I don't know about the Acapulco Gold but I do know about the Golden Haze, that Greenthumb made from the Acapulco Gold and it was unbelieveable smoke and you're still a twat.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 22, 2011)

> OGMan said:
> 
> 
> > *So you got Acapulco Gold from Greenthumb like 20 years ago* that in your opinion wasn't Acapulco Gold and you're still wittering on about it.
> ...


----------



## fletchman (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay fine, you made your point about AG, we get it

But the jury is still out on his G13, and he has great reviews on some of his other strains.

Im growing his Endless Sky and G13 right now and am pleased at what I see so far, I'll know alot more in about 3 months.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 22, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Okay fine, you made your point about AG, we get it
> 
> But the jury is still out on his G13, and he has great reviews on some of his other strains.



1: The reviews on his other strains are meaningless in this exchange. They in no way whatsoever are evidence that what he is selling as the real true G13 is the real true G13. What he is selling and calling G13 might be a great strain, it might get top reviews, but even that would not in any way be proof that it is the real true G13 as he is claiming it too be. 

2: Do you fail to see the more than obvious similarities involved here. He offers what he claims are Acapulco Gold seeds decades after the last real true Acapulco Gold was seen. Most who would purchase it would never know the difference between it and what is was supposed to be. They would not notice the total difference from seed to toking it and everything in between. Only a handful of old-timers might be able to do that. No one else could, so he could claim whatever he liked with little risk of being caught being untruthful. 

Now he offers what he calls G13, long after the plants that professional breeders who had it had lost vigor and died and long after any who smoked it would likely be purchasing it now to notice the difference between the real thing and what he is selling. I posted the original description of the real true G13 and it is as different as night and day from Dr. Greenthumb's description and from what those few who are growing it and telling about it are saying about it and how they describe it. 

Do you fail to see a parallel? If you see it do you now understand why I went on about the fake Acapulco Gold? Dr. Greenthumb will pick a famous strain name from the past, one from far enough in the past that most current growers would not know it was not the real thing if they grew it because they never grew, or smoked, the real thing in the past, and then he offers 'a strain,' 'some strain,' using the famous name.

It is almost the perfect scam, at least if the strain he is claiming to be G13 turns out to be a good strain unlike the Acapulco Gold that turned out to be a low grade strain. There is no documentation that can be used to prove it is not real. Regardless of people like Shantibaba and Nevil saying it's not, Dr. Greenthumb can still claim it is. There are not enough people out there who had, grew and smoked the real G13 to be able to say enough to convince people who want and need to believe that they bought, grew, or are growing, and are or will be smoking one of the most famous stains of all time. So he can make all the claims he wants without fear of being proven wrong, even though he had had to alter his story a few times already, and if by chance he created a strain that is impressive people will believe it to be the real G13, even though it does not come close to matching G13's original description in any way, and he will be able to continue to charge an arm and a leg for a good strain, but a strain that is not what it is claimed to be and not what people will actually receive. But he can charge more for the same strain if he claims it is the real true G13 than if he just developed a very good strain and gave it a name of it's own. 

As I said, it is almost the perfect scam. Had his fake Acapulco Gold been good, rather than being more like Ghetto Gold, he likely would have gotten away with it. He had several strains in his Heritage Line, all strains claimed to be famous high potency strains of the past. His Heritage Line did not last long. Likely because the others, just as was the case with Acapulco Gold, were terrible and even those who did not know the real deal would not purchase them again because of their near total lack of quality. 

If the strain he created and is claiming to be the real true G13 turns out to be high octane, he will make a killing off of people who will actually believe that they are purchasing the real true G13. The prefect scam. Create something good and give it the name of an extremely famous strain that will be impossible for anyone to prove to not be the real deal, something that likely no longer exists, at least not in the hands of anyone who could or would ever offer it to the public, regardless of what a few claim. 

Even though it is fake, as long as it is good and people rave about it, they will perceive it to be real and if perceived to be real that gives him a virtual monopoly. That means that every single person with the hope of experiencing the real G13 will have to purchase from him and him alone. It is the perfect scam. Reality is whatever someone perceives it too be, within reason of course, so if perceived as real, in the minds of buyers and growers and dealers and smokers it will be seen as being real, it will be accepted as being real, and that will allow him to charge more per bean than if he just gave his strain a new name, regardless of how good it might turn out to be. The famous name, if perceived to be the real deal, justifies whatever price he wants to put on it, for two reasons. First, because it is believed to be as advertised, and second, because there is no competition and lacking competition the marketplace does not eventually set the price, Dr. Greenthumb and Dr. Greenthumb alone can set the price.

If he has created a strain that is good enough for people to believe it too be the real G13 he has just struck the largest vein of gold he will ever strike.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> From where I am sitting you have things backwards. When Dr. Greenthumb sold me fake Acapulco Gold beans he messed up his business because he ripped off a customer who is now telling the world about it, about what he did.
> 
> And now he is offering a strain he claims to be something that people who are, and have been for many years, involved in breeding and had the strain and knew the strain and are saying it cannot be the strain it is claimed to be, and the original description of the strain, something that came out in print before some members of this site were ever born and who never read it and never knew it describe it as being just about the polar opposite of what Dr. Greenthumb describes his strain as being .... so when you add those things together, along with other things like an ever evolving story as to how he got it and from who, and in my mind; "the man" has in the past, and again is, messing up his own business.
> 
> ...


will you please get to the point? didn't you taunt Hobbes relentlessly too? he's right ,you are a twat


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 22, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> will you please get to the point? didn't you taunt Hobbes relentlessly too? he's right ,you are a twat




I have gotten to the point, repeatedly. The thing is some people simply do not want to accept the obvious so they go on and on telling about their personally chosen or self created beliefs and I then explain things again. 

That is not taunting someone. To taunt is what you are doing to me by calling me a; "twat."

 *Definitions of taunt on the Web:*


*tease: harass with persistent criticism or carping; "The children teased the new teacher"; "Don't ride me so hard over my failure"; "His fellow workers razzed him when he wore a jacket and tie"*
*twit: aggravation by deriding or mocking or criticizing
**wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn*

*Taunting would be like if in my replies to you I said you are nothing more than a damp tuft of lice infested rectal pubic hair, rather than just telling the facts I know and pointing out the more than obvious highly questionable things about Dr. Greenthumb's claims and offering supporting evidence for what I have said, like what I posted that was written by Shantibaba and telling what Nevil has said on the subject, both people who would each know vastly more about this subject than every member of this site added together and multiplied by infinity could ever actually know for sure.*


----------



## taint (Apr 22, 2011)

Your goddess supreme aint ya brick?


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 22, 2011)

uh, no it's the truth,you are a twat, so no taunt..........like i said, you just couldn't leave Hobbes alone . I think you've made your point.


----------



## fletchman (Apr 22, 2011)

Bricktop, So what about DoubleD's claim about getting his G13 cut from Nevil in 86? Do you believe that?

And how do you explain the difference in descriptions between the one you posted and that of DoubleD's online grows?

Is DoubleD full of shit? He takes that loss of vigor old ass plant and grows 4 lber's with it? And dont tell me it's his growing style and any plant would produce that. 

That G13 cut he has is his bread and butter strain, he grows it for a reason.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 22, 2011)

[


> QUOTE=WoodyHaze;5631628]uh, no it's the truth,you are a twat, so no taunt


No, like about other things, you are incorrect, what you said is a taunt.



> ..........like i said, you just couldn't leave Hobbes alone . I think you've made your point.


I reply to what people ask or say, that is what is done here. As for not being capable of leaving someone alone, you are a prime example of that in that you are incapable of leaving me alone.

Or would you care to prove that statement of mine too be incorrect by leaving me alone?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Bricktop, So what about DoubleD's claim about getting his G13 cut from Nevil in 86? Do you believe that?
> 
> And how do you explain the difference in descriptions between the one you posted and that of DoubleD's online grows?
> 
> ...


I have never read claims written by DoubleD himself so I would not comment on what may or may not have been said. 

I have read what other people have claimed, what that they wrote in their own words, and I also posted the original published description of G13 and in no way, shape or form do the current claims and descriptions come anywhere even half close to the original description of the known to be true original pure G13. 

How do you explain the magical mystical transformation of the known to be original real true pure G13 into what some now either describe it as being or claim it is described as being?

Let me see if I fully understand you. Are you still claiming that Dr. Greenthumb got his cut from DoubleD?

Jim Ortega posted this on another site.



> *Dr greenthumbs g13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Hello my Brothers,
> I am here to back a real bro for not disclosing me as his source in obtaining his G13 strain. It is a great pleasure knowing this person for being true to his word.
> Dr. Greenthumb has been taking alot of crap for the nickname D/D that I labled some clones that I sold him. It has caused a shit storm at a couple of forums.
> I owe Dr. Greenthumb a huge apology for the stress he is probably going thru.
> ...


There was this exchange between DoubleD and Dr. Greenthumb.


> Emails between doubled and Dr. Greenthumb
> 
> Quote:
> *I would like to make clear to all members here that dr greenthumbs g13, which he is advertising as my cut, is a down right filthy lie. I have never sold, traded, or bartered my cut to ANYONE EVER. I have thought about selling it in the past but i never did. Dr greenthumb is a scammer, it makes me wonder what else he is lying about also?*
> ...


 
Consider this:



> Originally Posted by *dogless*
> _Hello my Brothers,
> *I am here to back a real bro for not disclosing me as his source in obtaining his G13 strain.*_
> Because Greenthumb had already adamantly stated that he had purchased the cut directly from doubleds, had personally had conversations with Doubleds, and had paid Doubleds $25,000. All of this came directly from Dr. Greenthumb and is not speculation.





> It is a great pleasure knowing this person for being true to his word.
> Dr. Greenthumb has been taking alot of crap *for the nickname D/D that I labled some clones that I sold him.* It has caused a shit storm at a couple of forums.
> I owe Dr. Greenthumb a huge apology for the stress he is probably going thru.





> *Just for the simple fact that he tried to explain the fact that Dr. Greenthumb thought it came from DD because he labeled the clones D/D is ridiculous because again there are emails between DD and Greenthumb and posts where Greenthumb explicitly said DD was the source and continued to try and say so even when DD called him out.*


And this:



> Here's another post by Greedthumb adamantly stating he got the cut directly from DD and a link so you can read the thread for yourself. Dogless's statement only came out after Greedthumb tirelessly tried to reinforce that he obtained the cut directly through DD and got caught in a lie. It might have been a different story if Greedthumb had said he had obtained DD's cut through a third party but he didn't and honestly it still would have been suspect as to whether or not it was "pure" G13.
> Quote:
> User is offline
> greenthumb seeds
> ...


And of course Shantibaba said the following:




> Originally Posted by *shantibaba*
> _Hi All
> 
> well read most of the thread and got to mention a few things that bother me.
> ...


And consider the following:




> 1. Why did Greenthumb come out and say that he got the cut directly from DD, say he personally talked to DD, and had paid DD $25,000?
> 
> 2. Why was there all of the back and forth between DD and Greenthumb?
> 
> ...



And then there is this:



> Let's look at this description. It's claiming to be Neville's cut, it says it's the biggest producer available today, and says it's a fruity strain. G13 wasn't a huge yielder and wasn't fruity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So after all that do you honestly believe the alleged cut did in fact come from DoubleD and that it is in fact the real true original G13 in it's actual true pure form?

No logical rational person can look at all that has been involved in the Dr. Greenthumb claim and not have extremely serious doubts about his alleged G13 being the real deal. The only people who can believe it is real are people who so very desperately want it to be real that they are like a little kid that is one year too old to believe in Santa Claus but they still want to believe really bad, so they keep telling themselves that he exists, even though deep inside they know he doesn't.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 23, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> [
> 
> No, like about other things, you are incorrect, what you said is a taunt.
> 
> ...


you knew, by your posts, that Hobbes had troubles, yet you wouldn't drop it.you come off as some 'know it all', when in all actuality you are a pest


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> you knew, by your posts, that Hobbes had troubles, yet you wouldn't drop it.you come off as some 'know it all', when in all actuality you are a pest



What do you use to know what I think or know or what is in my head? Are you psychic? Do you use a ouija board? Maybe you use tarot cards? But then you could just rely on a Magic 8 Ball to tell you what I think or what I know or what is in my head. 

I knew nothing about Hobbes and I had no interest in knowing anything about him, just as I have no interest in knowing anything about you. 

What is it about people in this thread? Why do need to make things up about me and make totally false claims about me? OGMan lied and said I purchased the fake Acapulco Gold I purchased from Dr. Greenthumb; "like 20 years ago" even though it was more like only 6 or 7 years ago. Now you lied and said that I knew: that Hobbes had troubles." Well what troubles did he used do have? You used the word had, the past tense, meaning he; "had' troubles which also means he no longer has the troubles. If not you would have worded your lie more like; 'you knew that Hobbes has troubles,' but you didn't, did you? So the troubles I never knew he had are gone, and that has to be good for him. 

So are you only trying your best to be a burr under my saddle because of Hobbes? Or is it that you, like most others here, are totally lacking in credible topical ammunition to fire back at me to attempt to refute the facts I have presented about Dr. Greenthumb so just to have the chance to ride me you have gone to plan b ... or is it plan c or plan d by now because all the others have failed so you keep going from plan to plan making a pest of yourself?

Why don't you spend more time playing with yourself and less time attempting to play with me? We would both derive far more pleasure from that than what we are both now experiencing.

As I previously mentioned:

[WoodyHaze;5631628].........like i said, you just couldn't leave Hobbes alone . I think you've made your point.[/QUOTE]



> I reply to what people ask or say, that is what is done here. *As for not being capable of leaving someone alone, you are a prime example of that in that you are incapable of leaving me alone.
> 
> Or would you care to prove that statement of mine too be incorrect by leaving me alone?*


Well you proved me to be absolutely correct, rather than take advantage of making me incorrect. You could have left me alone, but instead you were incapable of doing anything other than carrying on your Hobbes obsession and dragging it on further and attempting to gain some high moral ground to justify your trolling me by lying and claiming that I knew that Hobbes allegedly has or had some sort of problem or problems. 


I do not know about Hobbes, but you have made it far more than only being abundantly clear that you have some sort of problem or problems. 

You really need to end your little 'get revenge for Hobbes vendetta' against me and just move on.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 23, 2011)

_Bricktop,_
_I must have missed it...can someone show me where Doc said he talked to DD personally? I keep hearing that but i havent seen anything to support that. are we just making stuff up now?_



_And please after all of your calls to let this debate end why are you now the leader of the charge? Can you say hypocrisy? Or do i need to copy and paste all your posts calling for an end?_
_This is kind of reminding me of Bush and the Iraq war...first it was because of WMD, then its trying to help the poor people of Iraq and then the truth comes out and its really about oil and money._
_So, which is it now? Some of you have claimed you are just trying to warn the good people of a scam....42 pages later you are still trying? Does theat make any sense to anyone?_
_Has the point youve been trying to make been made yet? If not how many more pages do you need? Im sure someone can give you some english lessons so you can get your point out in less then 10 pages._
_What is more obvious then anything is that nobody is being swayed either way so its a moot point...let it go Bricktop._
_What is also obvious or at least becomeing more and more aparent is that some of you must work for Doc's compitition and feel a strong need to discredit him, over and over again. He must be doing something right._
_If you didnt then i dont see why you would go on and on about it....which seed co do you work for and how much do they pay?_


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> _Bricktop,_
> _I must have missed it...can someone show me where Doc said he talked to DD personally? I keep hearing that but i havent seen anything to support that. are we just making stuff up now?_
> 
> 
> ...


I've attempted to point out Brick Top's hypocrisy in a few other threads and usually I just get attacked in some post that is 15 paragraphs long. It's simple. In his eyes we are all just a bunch of "puppies" or "bubblegummers" that know nothing about growing and get all excited about some "flavor of the month strain". We are not worthy to be in Brick Top's presence (unless you agree with his position). He has "39 years of growing experience" and doesn't waste any opportunity to let everybody know it. He always has to have the last word and nobody who disagrees with him will never win...........EVER!!!!! lol! Honestly, I am more amused by the gross hypocrisy of his posts. He always likes to shit on people who nit pick things in his posts but then he does the exact same thing to me by calling out my intelligence because I misspelled the word "hypocrisy". Then of course there's the old "pot and kettle" schtick that he loves to throw out there all the damn time. He's quickly becoming one of the most annoying people here at RIU. What an honor!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 23, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I've attempted to point out Brick Top's hypocrisy in a few other threads and usually I just get attacked in some post that is 15 paragraphs long. It's simple. In his eyes we are all just a bunch of "puppies" or "bubblegummers" that know nothing about growing and get all excited about some "flavor of the month strain". We are not worthy to be in Brick Top's presence (unless you agree with his position). He has "39 years of growing experience" and doesn't waste any opportunity to let everybody know it. He always has to have the last word and nobody who disagrees with him will ever win...........EVER!!!!! lol! Honestly, I am more amused by the gross hypocrisy of his posts. He always likes to shit on people who nit pick things in his posts but then he does the exact same thing to me by calling out my intelligence because I misspelled the word "hypocrisy". Then of course there's the old "pot and kettle" schtick that he loves to throw out there all the damn time. He's quickly becoming one of the most annoying people here at RIU. What an honor!


If i have the time i will check his post history and see if a pattern emerges. I hate getting in arguments on a forum and calling people names, but he is looking kind of foolish calling for an end and then writing paragraph after paragraph on the subject, and the excuses are just lame.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 23, 2011)

Like I said, I don't know about your particular Acapulco Gold but everything and I do mean everything ( Bubba Kush, OG kush, Chemdawg, Cindy 99, Sour Diesel etc.) I have gotten from Greenthumb has been spot on and exactly as advertised. So, OK, in your opinion his Acapulco Gold was not AG, we get it. I had Doc's Golden Haze and it was an amzingly potent and wonderful plant and it was obvious to me that Guererro Gold was one of the parent plants. I spent about a year in Pie de La Questa back in the 70s and believe it or not, I'm no fool, so he had Guererro Gold, there's no doubt in my mind and I have no reason to suspect that doc would lie about it. What exactly makes you a Acapulco Gold expert? Now stop being an edjit


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 23, 2011)

ONLY 39 yrs of growing? i've got 4 yrs on you then. maybe your grow skills are lousy


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> If i have the time i will check his post history and see if a pattern emerges. I hate getting in arguments on a forum and calling people names, but he is looking kind of foolish calling for an end and then writing paragraph after paragraph on the subject, and the excuses are just lame.


Let me know what you find. I have little doubt you will see exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

> Dr Gruber said:
> 
> 
> > _Bricktop,_
> ...


----------



## OGMan (Apr 23, 2011)

"If someone, anyone, can provide one single verifiable piece of proof from a totally credible source that Dr. Greenthumb does in fact have the original G13 in it's totally pure form, post the information, include the source and a link and I will not hesitate a second to say that I must have been wrong. Just one person needs to supply just one single verifiable piece of proof from a totally credible source that Dr. Greenthumb does in fact have the original G13 in it's totally pure form, that's all .. just one. ..."

Bricktop. If you can provide one single solitary piece of proof from one credible source that you are an expert on Acapulco Gold or anything else, I will not hesitate for one second to admit that I might be wrong about you and that you might not be a twat.

Actually several growers, including people at this forum are growing doc's g13 and are including photos. Say what you will, it is a big, fat, heavy plant that tends to support the case for it actaully being G13. That to me, carries far more weight than all your mad ravings.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 23, 2011)

argueing with bricktop is like getting into an ass kicking contest with a one legged man, and he's the one legged man, lets just leave this douche alone, he will move on to another thread, he had a lot to do with ,IMO, Hobbes leaving, he just tries to show everyone how smart he is when he really is a just a ................kiss-ass


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 23, 2011)

hey guys i'm not here to argue, i subbed to this thread back at the beginning to see one way or the other if this strain was legit? i can't believe the arguing is still on going and that no proof has been presented. back to the reason i chimed in, it was to ask if any evidence either way has come to light yet?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> ONLY 39 yrs of growing? i've got 4 yrs on you then. maybe your grow skills are lousy


Yep, only 39 years of growing experience, that is all. According to Federal Records sensimilla only began showing up nationwide beginning in 1975. I was growing it in 1973. I guess you must have been growing it in 1969, right?

While I do not hold a degree in horticulture I am one of five family members who owns a pot-in-pot nursery, trees and bushes, not plants or runny nose kids, and it covers about 17 acres of land. My four family members all hold degrees in horticulture. Having been in the business I am in, not as a daily worker but still involved and kept up to date on everything, I know more about growing, in general, than most, and likely more than all but one other member here. While not taking horticulture courses in college I have attended a goodly number of continuing education horticulture short courses that I would be everything I own that you have never attended so few as just one of. Two of my family members with degrees in horticulture also grow and I have picked their brains for years for bits and pieces of information that I had not already learned. I have read most of their horticultural text books from when they attended NC State. I have performed extensive research online, and I do not mean like most members of sites like this do, relying on information found on sites like this. I have sought out and read numerous scientific research studies on cannabis about things people on sites like this do not talk about because they have never heard of them in their entire lives. Before the Internet existed I wore out library cards checking out books on horticulture, and when able to be found, books on cannabis research. 

Of course I am positive that you have done all that, and more, and that you started doing it four years earlier than I did so I bow before you and your infinite amount of experience, knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 23, 2011)

equals  na na, got you last , besides who said anything about sensimilla (seedless)? I SAID I HAVE GROWN 4 YRS LONGER THAN YOU. seeds brought back from overseas after my stint in VN, and if you thinnk AG is the shit then you don't really know a good SAT.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

OGMan said:


> "If someone, anyone, can provide one single verifiable piece of proof from a totally credible source that Dr. Greenthumb does in fact have the original G13 in it's totally pure form, post the information, include the source and a link and I will not hesitate a second to say that I must have been wrong. Just one person needs to supply just one single verifiable piece of proof from a totally credible source that Dr. Greenthumb does in fact have the original G13 in it's totally pure form, that's all .. just one. ..."
> 
> Bricktop. If you can provide one single solitary piece of proof from one credible source that you are an expert on Acapulco Gold or anything else, I will not hesitate for one second to admit that I might be wrong about you and that you might not be a twat.
> 
> *Actually several growers, including people at this forum are growing doc's g13 and are including photos. Say what you will, it is a big, fat, heavy plant that tends to support the case for it actaully being G13**. That to me, carries far more weight than all your mad ravings.*



That is absurd ... that is beyond absurd. 

This is how the original true G13 was described.


> *In its pure form it was apparently not very pleasant smoke, tasting like lawn clippings, soaked in a mixture of urine and feces (fecal flavors are common in pure afganicas) with a lovelly aftertaste of burning tires.The shear power could not be denied however and that's what made the strain's rep. As I said,G-13 was a breeders plant, (see MJ Botony p70) for a description of a sport but basically it's a plant that shows beneficial mutations which can be passed down to the next gen. In the case of G-13 it was a scraglly plant with lowish yields, but it had the desirable trait of massive resin production. So much so, that if you let it go to long it could supposedly choke itself. Some sativas can do this, what Shanti calls the "Widow" sport is an example, but it's very rare in an indica. It was during Nevil's 83/84 collection trips to the US that he aquired, from Sandy W the only G-13 cuttings to ever leave Sandy's garden.
> 
> If anything the description resembles G13 x NL which would explain the yield and fruitiness.
> 
> ...



So how does what you called; "a big, fat, heavy yielding plant" support Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 being real G13 when the real G13 was; "*a scraglly plant with lowish yields?"

Your own words, the description you gave, is only more damning evidence pointing to Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 being just that, a fake. 

And consider his claim that it is: 'fruity." The original was described as being; "**not very pleasant smoke, tasting like lawn clippings, soaked in a mixture of urine and feces (fecal flavors are common in pure afganicas) with a lovelly aftertaste of burning tires."

How did something as rotten tasting as the original G13 was turn into Fruity Pebbles if it is still the real true original G13 in it's totally pure form?


*


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 23, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> equals


yeah, what he said.
A finacial backer to nursery doesn't mean shit. 
Copy and paste knowledge doesn't mean shit.
narrow minded hypocrisy has branded you nothing but cranky old man who's own cat tried to kill him in hate.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> argueing with bricktop is like getting into an ass kicking contest with a one legged man,


If that is correct then that would make you a man without any legs and without any arms and only a big mouth in an ass kicking contest.




> he had a lot to do with ,IMO, Hobbes leaving,



So you are back to your personal get some revenge for Hobbes vendetta? Cool. That is just more proof that all you are doing is trolling me because you are upset that Hobbes left and you want to largely blame it on me. You claimed he had some sort of problem or problems. Were they psychological? If so he might have left for virtually any reason or for no real reason at all. 

People come and go on growing sites all the time. Get used to it.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> yeah, what he said.
> A finacial backer to nursery doesn't mean shit.
> Copy and paste knowledge doesn't mean shit.
> narrow minded hypocrisy has branded you *nothing but cranky old man who's own cat tried to kill him in hate.*


Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can actually picture this!


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 23, 2011)

you guys sound like a bunch of 14 y/o girls arguing about who stole who's tampons....

silliness... and grown men some of you.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> A finacial backer to nursery doesn't mean shit. Copy and paste knowledge doesn't mean shit.


In your usual dishonest fashion you managed to intentionally leave out a great deal of fact.

*Yep, only 39 years of growing experience, that is all. According to Federal Records sensimilla only began showing up nationwide beginning in 1975. I was growing it in 1973. I guess you must have been growing it in 1969, right?

While I do not hold a degree in horticulture I am one of five family members who owns a pot-in-pot nursery, trees and bushes, not plants or runny nose kids, and it covers about 17 acres of land. My four family members all hold degrees in horticulture. Having been in the business I am in, not as a daily worker but still involved and kept up to date on everything, I know more about growing, in general, than most, and likely more than all but one other member here. While not taking horticulture courses in college I have attended a goodly number of continuing education horticulture short courses that I would bet everything I own that you have never attended so few as just one of. Two of my family members with degrees in horticulture also grow and I have picked their brains for years for bits and pieces of information that I had not already learned. I have read most of their horticultural text books from when they attended NC State. I have performed extensive research online, and I do not mean like most members of sites like this do, relying on information found on sites like this. I have sought out and read numerous scientific research studies on cannabis about things people on sites like this do not talk about because they have never heard of them in their entire lives. Before the Internet existed I wore out library cards checking out books on horticulture, and when able to be found, books on cannabis research. 

That is a bit more than only being a financial backer or only having cut & paste knowledge, which never really made any sense to me when someone claimed that meant someone does not know something. If it takes an expert 1000, 2000, 8,000 words to explain something do you honestly believe all that information can accurately be compressed into a 3 line message without about 99.9% of the information being lost or not able to be learned by others because it is not there to be read?

How about the fact that the person posting the information had read it numerous times and knows it well and either has it bookmarked for quick easy access for answering questions or has it saved to a hard drive for the same reason or has accessed it so many times they know how to find it again in mere seconds. Because the information is C&Ped does that mean the person does not know it, or just that they want to supply the full and complete piece of information so there will be no gaps and their post will not leave more questions unanswered than answered?

And do you honestly believe that everyone who does really know about something has every single world of information on the subject memorized and they never reference anything and they never quote anything? Attorneys do that all the time. Doctors do that all the time. Most every professional does it on a very regular basis. 
*



> narrow minded hypocrisy has branded you nothing but cranky old man who's own cat tried to kill him in hate.


And you are a cranky old delusional troll. How wonderful it must be too be you, to live in a little world inside your weak mind that your created for yourself where everything is precisely as you need it to be so you can be happy and feel good about yourself.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 23, 2011)

Again, who said anything about sensimilla? It's been so long that you forgot about seeded pot?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

> WoodyHaze said:
> 
> 
> > who said anything about sensimilla (seedless)? I SAID I HAVE GROWN 4 YRS LONGER THAN YOU.
> ...


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Yawn*

It's getting to be like a broken record in here............the same old stories being told over, and over, and over, and over, and over.............


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 23, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> And you are a cranky old delusional troll. How wonderful it must be too be you, to live in a little world inside your weak mind that your created for yourself where everything is precisely as you need it to be so you can be happy and feel good about yourself.


heheh, there's an old saying," you can tell what a person hates about himself byy what he hates in others"
in clinical terms that's called " projection of the disasociated self "
(I noticed you left out any reference to the cat BTW, still in denial that 'ol Felix hated yer guts ?)


----------



## lemonz (Apr 23, 2011)

i think bricktop is an decent guy cut him a little slack people. lol it seems like everyone and there dog is out to get him


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 23, 2011)

lemonz said:


> it seems like everyone and there dog is out to get him


 then maybe you might be wrong, ever thought of that ? some of us have been here a lot longer than you.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> heheh, there's an old saying," you can tell what a person hates about himself byy what he hates in others"
> in clinical terms that's called " projection of the disasociated self "
> (I noticed you left out any reference to the cat BTW, still in denial that 'ol Felix hated yer guts ?)


I don't hate anything about myself and as much as I dislike you and a number of others here, I do not hate any of you and frankly I cannot think of a single person who I dislike enough that the word hate would be an accurate descriptive term to use. 

As for my cat ... well I don't know if you have ever had cats but in case not I will fill you in on how some of them are, my current one being the example I will use. He is about 9 years old now but he acts and plays more like he is 9 weeks old. HE loves to play-hunt. He will hide under or behind some piece of furniture and when one of my dogs passes by, even my 135 pound Malamute, my cat will dart out like a black panther and play-attack it ... which is funny because my 135 pound big girl will run her big ass through the house as if a real black panther was chasing her. He will do the same with me wrapping his front legs around be and play-biting a bit and will then race off to his next ambush point to wait for me to get there so he can do something similar again. 

The only time it is a problem is when I am on my spiral staircase. I do not know if your trailer has a spiral staircase in it, if so where it might lead I could never guess, but if you have ever been on one, especially one where the steps/treads are carpeted, with them being wedge shaped and narrow on one side, combined with the carpet they can be slick and easy enough to end up slipping to the next step, or at times farther if you are unlucky. 

Well one of my cat's favorite play-ambush points is downstairs around the corner to a hall near the spiral staircase and he will wit for me, or one of my dogs, to come down the stairs and he will leap and come through between the steps, and go for your ankles/legs. When he does that you normally slip a stair or three. 

What is worse though is when he decides to sleep on one of the steps and I walk down them at night with the lights out. When I feel my foot touch him, so I won't squish him, I will quickly move it forward and down to the next step. That is a very easy way to end up two or three steps farther down than you planned on, especially if you are not wearing shoes and only wearing socks since socks and carpet on spiral stairs can be like walking on greased marbles. 

You see, the cat thing you said was one of your delusions. In your weak clouded mind you created the scenario that you most wanted the case to be, that my cat; "tried to kill me in hate," when what he was actually doing was just playing like he does so much of the time with myself and with my dogs. 

You delusions have sparked my curiosity to the point where I have to ask, what is the color of the sky in the little world in which you live that you created in your mind?


----------



## lemonz (Apr 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> then maybe you might be wrong, ever thought of that ? some of us have been here a lot longer than you.


i was just trying to lighten the mood  dont start on me 
i am over the moon that some of you have been here alot longer than me now you got something to put in portfolio, i hope your cherish it because it means so much


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 23, 2011)

lemonz said:


> i was just trying to lighten the mood  dont start on me
> i am over the moon that some of you have been here alot longer than me now you got something to put in portfolio, i hope your cherish it because it means so much


did you know he has been suspended 5 times for inflaming ? nobody but Bricktop is taking this shit serious.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

doc111 said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> It's getting to be like a broken record in here............the same old stories being told over, and over, and over, and over, and over.............



I have to agree .... those who claim Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 too be real keep repeating the same opinions and beliefs and rumors and gossip and inaccurate information and hearsay claims of proof. That is why I asked if one, just one single one of them could and would supply even just one single piece of factual proof from a direct verifiable credible source that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is not fake and is in fact the real true G13 still in it's original pure form.

That would sure make for one heck of a change of pace and something TOTALLY new that so far no one has come within light years of doing. 

Since asking if someone could and would do that there have been a number of messages posted, many or most of them directed towards me, and oddly enough not so much as one single person who likes, wants and needs to believe that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is real has done so, not one single person has taken a stab at it. 

That is pretty clear proof that all any of them have to rely on to support their position is nothing more than opinions and beliefs and rumors and gossip and inaccurate information and hearsay claims of proof.

But I will keep watching for that 100% irrefutable proof to be posted ..... and if it ever is I will then clearly state that I had been incorrect all along about Dr. Greenthumb's G13 being a fake.


----------



## lemonz (Apr 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> did you know he has been suspended 5 times for inflaming ? nobody but Bricktop is taking this shit serious.


you just carry on arguing like i said i was just trying to lighten the mood whats wrong with you guys? 
are you afraid of being happy and having a laugh?
you grow all this weed and you lot are still grumpy gits


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *frmrboi*
> *did you know he has been suspended 5 times for inflaming ?* nobody but Bricktop is taking this shit serious.


That was ANOTHER of frmrboi's delusional lies. I have not been; "suspended 5 times" for; "inflaming" or for anything else. I received 5 infractions, all of which were reversed, but I was not; "suspended 5 times" for; "inflaming" or for anything else.

In an earlier delusional lie he claimed a much higher number of suspensions. I would have to search for the message to find the much larger number of suspensions to be positive of the number but I am almost positive he said I had received 24 suspensions. Later he tried to backtrack and cover his delusional lie somewhat and claim he said hours, as in a singular 24 hour suspension, but I did quote his post in it's entirety and the word hours was no where in the message but 24 suspensions, plural, suspensions, was what he claimed. 

He is not above making up anything at all if he believes at the time it will be useful in his ongoing vendetta to discredit me. He very much reminds me of a guy I went to high school with who was a pathological liar. Whatever words/claims/story he felt were needed at the moment is what came out of his mouth.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 23, 2011)

The fact is none of you will ever know the real story, you can all assume because you heard this or read that or spoke to this person but unless you were there it's all opinions and heresay.

Do any of you arguing in this thread actually know the people involved as friends or acqaintences to get the real unfolding of this story?


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 23, 2011)

lemonz said:


> are you afraid of being happy and having a laugh?


 I'm not, that's for sure.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 23, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> The fact is none of you will ever know the real story, you can all assume because you heard this or read that or spoke to this person but unless you were there it's all opinions and heresay.
> 
> Do any of you arguing in this thread actually know the people involved as friends or acqaintences to get the real unfolding of this story?


It's not hearsay when you get information directly from the source. This subject has come up before when other company's came out with G13 strains and Shanti and Nevil spoke on the matter. So you do have first hand information and not hearsay that shows this is nothing but a lie and people like you want to dismiss facts that *are* out there.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 23, 2011)

Lmao^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It's not hearsay when you get information directly from the source. This subject has come up before when other company's came out with G13 strains and Shanti and Nevil spoke on the matter. So you do have first hand information and not hearsay that shows this is nothing but a lie and people like you want to dismiss facts that *are* out there.


Firstly don't get pissy with me, I don't have a position on this and I am not dismissing any facts, I don't give a fuck about $100 seeds so don't even try to label me. But I read the thread and saw a lot of arguing. You say you got info from the source?......are you saying you know the people personally involved and heard from their mouths, I doubt you know any of them personally and instead want to big up another cyber ego trip like most of the others on here. 

This place is full of wannabees in the Cannabis game.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 24, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Firstly don't get pissy with me, I don't have a position on this and I am not dismissing any facts, I don't give a fuck about $100 seeds so don't even try to label me. But I read the thread and saw a lot of arguing. You say you got info from the source?......are you saying you know the people personally involved and heard from their mouths, I doubt you know any of them personally and instead want to big up another cyber ego trip like most of the others on here.
> 
> This place is full of wannabees in the Cannabis game.


You nailed it bros. The mother of all dickheads here (Bricktop a very close second)


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 24, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Firstly don't get pissy with me, I don't have a position on this and I am not dismissing any facts, I don't give a fuck about $100 seeds so don't even try to label me. But I read the thread and saw a lot of arguing. You say you got info from the source?......are you saying you know the people personally involved and heard from their mouths, I doubt you know any of them personally and instead want to big up another cyber ego trip like most of the others on here.
> 
> This place is full of wannabees in the Cannabis game.


Fact: Shanti and Nevil have their own forum.
Fact: Shanti and Nevil have posted on there forums.
Fact: Shanti and Nevil have covered this debate before.

When you read a book do you not gain the knowledge without personally knowing the author?



> This place is full of wannabees in the Cannabis game.


What does that even mean? I don't want any part of some game. I'm an enthusiast with a passion for anything marijuana and I care about accurate information when it comes to strain lineage. Here's some of my "wannabe" grows, where's yours?




















frmrboi said:


> You nailed it bros. The mother of all dickheads here (Bricktop a very close second)


Really? You're going to call me a dickhead when I have never personally attacked any poster on this forum? I might debate my point but I never resort to personal attacks like you and some of the others. I'm sorry you can't present any facts to back up your argument and I also understand that it can be frustrating trying to prove a lie but you don't have to resort to childish name calling.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Really ?


 yes, time for a reality check, got a mirror ?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 24, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> yes, time for a reality check, got a mirror ?


Show me one post where I personally attacked any member of this forum and resorted to name calling. The only people I've called out at all are OGMan, Chemdawg, and Biggybuds because 100% of there posts are spamming for greenthumb and I still never resorted to name calling but I could easily find many posts of you being less than civil. 

Examples:



frmrboi said:


> You nailed it bros. The mother of all dickheads here (Bricktop a very close second)





frmrboi said:


> people like you obviously





frmrboi said:


> fuck off and die, asshole





frmrboi said:


> aparently not. (what a dumbass)





frmrboi said:


> tell YOU what, kiss my zit covered ass





frmrboi said:


> LOL Well aren't we lucky there are demented & deranged shut-ins watching out for our well being.





frmrboi said:


> yeah, fuck off then, jerk.





frmrboi said:


> why ? did you & ganjaboylover have a fight ? not talking to each other ?
> let me guess you wanted to be the daddy and so did he, right ?





frmrboi said:


> but you haven't, so just shut up and fuck off.


There are plenty more examples of you trolling and acting like a child and you call me a dickhead. It's pretty easy to see who the troll is here and that would be you frmrboi.


----------



## drewabu (Apr 24, 2011)

If your spending $100 a seed you are a con mans wet dream. No respectable breeder can justify that absurd price.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Fact: Shanti and Nevil have their own forum.
> Fact: Shanti and Nevil have posted on there forums.
> Fact: Shanti and Nevil have covered this debate before.
> 
> ...


So you don't know them personally but you read a forum, congratulations. Nice pics but does that make you a personal friend of Shanti and Neville...no. 

Posting a few pics does not make you a player in their world my friend, and you know that's what I was aiming at.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 24, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> So you don't know them personally but you read a forum, congratulations. Nice pics but does that make you a personal friend of Shanti and Neville...no.
> 
> Posting a few pics does not make you a player in their world my friend, and you know that's what I was aiming at.


Regardless of where the information is from if it came from a person involved it is not hearsay.

I was trying to point out that just because you don't know someone personally doesn't mean you don't know what's going on. Yes I read a forum, that Shanti and Nevil post in so it is first hand information. What is the difference between reading what Shanti has posted and talking to him. Do you think he's lying? I've also talked to Shanti and Nevil through PM's were they lying then too? I've never claimed to be a breeder but that doesn't mean I'm not informed when it comes to the subject of herb.

......and the pics were put there in rebuttal to your wannabe statement.


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 24, 2011)

that kinda reminds me of the prices on the doggies nuts beans which are also expensive. their white rhino is worth it but i dont know i wouldnt necessarily pay that much. i think a hundred dollars is pricey who really wants to spend at that level anymore


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I was trying to point out that just because you don't know someone personally doesn't mean you don't know what's going on. Yes I read a forum, that Shanti and Nevil post in so it is first hand information. What is the difference between reading what Shanti has posted and talking to him. Do you think he's lying? I've also talked to Shanti and Nevil through PM's were they lying then too? I've never claimed to be a breeder but that doesn't mean I'm not informed when it comes to the subject of herb.
> 
> ......and the pics were put there in rebuttal to your wannabe statement.


Are you saying that Nevil and Shanti have posted an opinion on Dr Greenthumbs G13? Can you post a link?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 24, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> So you don't know them personally but you read a forum, congratulations. Nice pics but does that make you a personal friend of Shanti and Neville...no.



And who here that is defending Dr. Greenthumb and claiming his fake G13 is real is a personal friend of Dr. Greenthumb? 

At least on Shantibaba's forums you can read what he actually says, in his own words, and the same goes with Nevil. What do you get from Dr. Greenthumb? Lies and misrepresentations on his sales website and an ever evolving fantasy story from him that began to evolve after one of the other people involved, the one who busted him first and said, nope, not my cut, take my name off of it ... which is not something Dr .Geenthumb would ever post on his page, outed him. He only altered his fantasy story a little on his site hoping he could get away with it and still fool the suckers.

He tried almost the exact same scam in the past and it failed. With luck his current scam will fail too before too many people are ripped off.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Are you saying that Nevil and Shanti have posted an opinion on Dr Greenthumbs G13? Can you post a link?


I'm saying that they have posted comments on G13 in general when other companies came out with G13. Why would Dr. G's be any different especially when it doesn't fit the profile? I did get a PM from Shanti saying "take it with a grain of salt" when I asked him about Dr. G's G13.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 24, 2011)

You pillocks have seen the photos of greenthumbs G13 that Dr. Gruber is growing; that plant is a beast! You can't see? Or you prefer not to see?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 24, 2011)

No one ever said you couldn't find decent plants from his gear and that is not what this is about. This is about pure misrepresentation and underhanded marketing. Did anyone ever say Dr. G's G13 strain sucked? No, just the fact that it wasn't pure G13 was the only argument being set forth. That makes 273 posts spamming for Greenthumb from you with no real insight, pics of grows, or any kind of real contribution what so ever.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 24, 2011)

There is no proof Nevel got "real" g13 from Sandy Wienstein.

There is no proof G13 ever left the University of Misissippi.

You take Nevels word for it, but DD an Greenthumb are liars due to there lack of evidence?

At least this thread hasent accused Nevel of Scamming "fake" G13 seeds...


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 25, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You pillocks have seen the photos of greenthumbs G13 that Dr. Gruber is growing; that plant is a beast! You can't see? Or you prefer not to see?


I have never said that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is low grade, low quality, that it is crap. I have said it might very well be a very good strain, but that would not in any way be proof of it being the real true G13 in it's original pure form.

But your own message lends credence to the doubts about Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 being the real true G13 in it's original pure form.

You said; "You pillocks have seen photos of greentumbs G13 that Dr. Gruber is growing; that plant is a beast! You can't see? Or you prefer to not see?"

Well compare that; "beast" to the original description of the real true original G13 and then PLEASE explain to us all how the original real true pure G13 ever became the; "beast" that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 apparently is.

This is how the original true G13 was described.


> *In its pure form it was apparently not very pleasant smoke, tasting like lawn clippings, soaked in a mixture of urine and feces (fecal flavors are common in pure afganicas) with a lovelly aftertaste of burning tires.The shear power could not be denied however and that's what made the strain's rep. As I said,G-13 was a breeders plant, (see MJ Botony p70) for a description of a sport but basically it's a plant that shows beneficial mutations which can be passed down to the next gen. In the case of G-13 it was a scraglly plant with lowish yields, but it had the desirable trait of massive resin production. So much so, that if you let it go to long it could supposedly choke itself. Some sativas can do this, what Shanti calls the "Widow" sport is an example, but it's very rare in an indica. It was during Nevil's 83/84 collection trips to the US that he aquired, from Sandy W the only G-13 cuttings to ever leave Sandy's garden.*


*If anything the description resembles G13 x NL which would explain the yield and the fruity flavor Dr. Greenthumb claims it has. If still original and pure how in the wide, wide world of sports did a; "scraggly plant with low yields" become such a; "beast?" Luck? Pixie dust? Evolution picking that one single strain and advancing it by quantum leaps and bounds? Dr. Gruber being a magician or the worlds greatest ever grower? How do you explain a; "scraggly plant with low yields" turning into some Godzilla of a plant unless it is either a cross with at least some G13 in it or it is some totally different strain that was only claimed too be the Real McCoy G13 to drain the bank accounts of suckers while swelling Dr. Greenthumb's bank account?

How can you fail to see that too many things just do not add up? Don't you realize that your own claims used as attempted proof that the fake G13 is real is a case of connecting dots that when connected do not provide an accurate picture of what would be seen if the dots were accurately connected? 
*


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 25, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> There is no proof Nevel got "real" g13 from Sandy Wienstein.
> 
> There is no proof G13 ever left the University of Misissippi.
> 
> ...


Actually you do make a valid point, more or less anyway. 

The University of Mississippi story itself is questionable to some degree. 

I have read where people who claimed to have worked there at the time or were students who were involved at the time claimed the strain was developed there, that it was bred there. 

I have read where others who claimed to have worked there at the time or were students who were involved at the time claimed that the University was provided with seeds that were taken from pot from a bust after the pot was tested and found to be extremely potent and seeds were sent/given to the University of Mississippi to grow it and research it and attempt to figure out what made it so much more potent. 

So there are conflicting stories from people who claimed to have been there at the time and who were involved. Who do you believe? Which story is true? Or are neither story totally true?

There is no verifiable proof that any cuttings of any strain ever left the University of Mississippi, and even if some did there is no verifiable proof of whose hand or who all's hands they ended up in, meaning it is of course possible that Nevil nor anyone else, ever did have a cutting or cuttings of any strain of any type from the University of Mississippi. 

What is known is that Nevil did have a strain that regardless of it's origin or who named it, it was called G13 and it was extremely potent and that it was a scraggly low yielding strain that had a horrible flavor, but was very good for making crosses with and it became very famous. 

So regardless of the degree of probability the University of Mississippi part of the story might be totally false or partially false, at least as in how many or some believe the part it played in all of this might be. 

If the University of Mississippi story is false that would not make Neville's G13 fake. It would only make the story of G13's origin fake. If G13 was either bred/developed there, or just grown and researched there after seeds from a bust were provided, and if cuttings did make their way out there is no way for sure to know if Nevil did or did not ever have a true pure original cutting, and if not and of the University of Mississippi strain did exist and was called G13, then Neville's G13 would could have been as much of a fake as Dr. Greenthumbs, but there would still be no denying whatever the strain was, or whatever it's true origin was, what Nevil had was totally unlike Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 and that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 far more resembles one of the crosses Nevil made using whatever strain he had that rightly or not was called G13, that being Neville's G13 x Northern Lights because of both the yield and the flavor closely matching what Dr. Greenthumb claims about his fake G13. 

No matter if a strain called G13 was developed and or researched at the University of Mississippi or of any cuttings ever 'escaped' and if any did whose hand or hands they might have ended up in or what the true origin of Neville's G13 might be, it is still Neville's strain that became known to the world as G13, it was Neville's strain that earned the fame that G13 carries until this day, and it's original description is as opposite as black and white from Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13. 

So maybe both Neville's G13 and Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 were/are in fact fakes, but it is virtually impossible that even if both were/are fakes that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is the exact same strain in it's original pure form as what might have been what Nevil called G13.

So regardless of all else it was the strain Nevil rightly or wrongly, called G13 that gained world fame, and since the description of the fake G13 that Dr. Greenthumb is ripping people off with is as different as night and day from the strain that Nevil had and, rightly or wrongly, called G13 the two cannot genetically be the exact same strain. That of course means that regardless of what Nevil had, what Dr. Greenthumb is attempting to pawn off on suckers for an unimaginably high price, is impossible to genetically be the exact same strain as what Nevil had.

Nothing that could have been done to Neville's G13 strain that would have transformed it into what Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 strain is today could ever have left Neville's G13 in the exact same genetic form. 

So that means that regardless of what the totally true answers are to your questions, Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 cannot be what Nevil had. 

And when you said; "You take Nevels word for it, but DD and Greenthumb are liars due to their lack of evidence." Was that some attempt to claim that DoubleD has in any way at any time verified or even inferred that Neville's G13 cut made it's way directly to Dr. Greenthumb or indirectly through DoubleD? If so explain the following exchange between DoubleD and Dr. Greenthumb. Part of the exchange is DoubleD saying; "*I have never given or sold a cut to anyone so how would it be possible you got nevilles cut through me?" So how about explaining that one if you were attempting to use DoubleD as evidence or proof that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is in fact the G13 that Nevil had, or what Nevil had and just called G13.*




> *Emails between doubled and Dr. Greenthumb
> 
> 
> I would like to make clear to all members here that dr greenthumbs g13, which he is advertising as my cut, is a down right filthy lie. I have never sold, traded, or bartered my cut to ANYONE EVER. I have thought about selling it in the past but i never did. Dr greenthumb is a scammer, it makes me wonder what else he is lying about also?
> ...


Unless I am really missing something, or there is something out there that I have never read, there is no way under the sun that DoubleD can be used as a witness, or evidence or proof that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is genetically the exact same strain as the G13 that Nevil had, or whatever strain Nevil had and just called G13.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 25, 2011)

I acctualy kind of believe dd. about his g13.. 
His story with the trading the bud machine for clones was in hightimes.
He even asked Nevel if he remembered him @ MNS forums an tried to confirm his story.

But to DD s suprise Nevel didnt remember?
That would suck if DD wasnt lying.
DD also said that he thought he new who sold his G13 to Drgt, witch means he had sold cuts. (an people here were offered them for sale @thcfarmer).

Nevel claimed no one had acess to a pure g13, but Jim Ortega mentioned gettinng clones of it from him in the 80s @ MR nice forums.
Nevel dosent respond its true, but he didnt give him the same lecture he gave dd. (grain of salt story)
Sounded like he could have g13 clones from Nevel to me.

Jim ortega Is at thcfarmer an could also have procured DDs G13.
Did he mix the 2 to make his "Pure G13-99"
IDK

If DD or Ortega Breeds for yeild an taste from the g13 they had, after 30 yrs it might taste different an yeild more then the origional?

Yes, DrGt lied to not involve Ortegas name in the deal, but it sounded to me like it was At Jim Ortegas Request. 



I believe that all the breeders involved think they have gotten a real g13.
But were they pure G13?
We can never know, but I doubt it..


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 25, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Regardless of where the information is from if it came from a person involved it is not hearsay.
> 
> I was trying to point out that just because you don't know someone personally doesn't mean you don't know what's going on. Yes I read a forum, that Shanti and Nevil post in so it is first hand information. What is the difference between reading what Shanti has posted and talking to him. Do you think he's lying? I've also talked to Shanti and Nevil through PM's were they lying then too? I've never claimed to be a breeder but that doesn't mean I'm not informed when it comes to the subject of herb.
> 
> ......and the pics were put there in rebuttal to your wannabe statement.


You are taking all of this too personally, I am not questioning what you know about weed growing or breeding, I am not bothered, I rather focus on my own shit. All I am saying is you guys are arguing over something which you don't know the full facts on.

As for them lying, I have no idea but I know this......sometimes things go wrong and everyone involved has an version of events. You are taking their word at face value and so be it.

I am not taking sides, I don't give a shit. If there are people who want to buy a seed for a hundred bucks then surely that is their business.

The wannabee thing implied that you guys are talking like you know these people and have first hand information about their business dealings but none of you don't. See now how your need to justify yourself shows your hunger to be a somebody in this game. Your claim to fame is a few PM's. 

No disrespect pal but do you really think they would these guys who are synonymous figures in the Cannabis game are going to share with you on a forum what really happened...that's just naive'. 

Either way I still stand by the idea that you guys will never know the real truth behind all of this stuff by simply going onto a forum or a PM. 

Enjoy what's left of Easter. 

PS. This is aimed at everyone, you are not being singled out so stop acting like you are.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> And who here that is defending Dr. Greenthumb and claiming his fake G13 is real is a personal friend of Dr. Greenthumb?
> 
> At least on Shantibaba's forums you can read what he actually says, in his own words, and the same goes with Nevil. What do you get from Dr. Greenthumb? Lies and misrepresentations on his sales website and an ever evolving fantasy story from him that began to evolve after one of the other people involved, the one who busted him first and said, nope, not my cut, take my name off of it ... which is not something Dr .Geenthumb would ever post on his page, outed him. He only altered his fantasy story a little on his site hoping he could get away with it and still fool the suckers.
> 
> He tried almost the exact same scam in the past and it failed. With luck his current scam will fail too before too many people are ripped off.


For the record I am not taking sides, I have no idea who is telling the truth and who is lying....I don't care but I know that neither do any of you know the real truth, only the parties involved will know what really happened. 

The fact that so much is at stake like money and reputation will inevitably muddy the waters.

By all means you guys continue to discuss this subject but don't ever expect to resolve it.

Unsubscribed....


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 25, 2011)

there's no Easter Bunny?


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 25, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That makes 273 posts spamming for Greenthumb from you with no real insight, pics of grows, or any kind of real contribution what so ever.


pretty much describes your contributions to these forums. Some of us take the time to answer grower's problem questions etc instead of spending hours counting other peoples posts or looking for how may times they swore or name called, what a pillock (whatever that is, lol)


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> > I believe what was in one of my messages said; "Why was there all the back and forth between DD and Greenthumb?" The world personal was not used because it was in emails, emails that were posted.
> >
> > *Emails between doubled and Dr. Greenthumb
> >
> ...


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 25, 2011)

will someone please answer my question? is there an Easter Bunny or not?


----------



## RoloTomassi (Apr 25, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> will someone please answer my question? is there an Easter Bunny or not?


I'll bite, no.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 25, 2011)

RoloTomassi said:


> I'll bite, no.


thank you, finally


----------



## steampick (Apr 25, 2011)

What, one guy says there isn't and you believe it? I say there is, then. In fact, there's two.


----------



## fatality (Apr 25, 2011)

he can take his seeds and fuck himself with the money he gets from dumbfucks and he can stick his seeds up his fuckin ass, damn shmucks fucker over other shmucks


----------



## jagdog3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well i guess i'm a dumbfuck shmuck cause he got some of my money.......LOL......


----------



## steampick (Apr 25, 2011)

fatality = toughest person to ever type words


----------



## fletchman (Apr 25, 2011)

steampick said:


> fatality = toughest person to ever type words


 
I would say fatality is a dipshit, 

and I could go on.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 26, 2011)

steampick said:


> What, one guy says there isn't and you believe it? I say there is, then. In fact, there's two.


OMG, you are a buzzkill


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 26, 2011)

I would just like to say I recieved free seeds from DrGT to journal here.
Im not an employee of his?

How many of yall get free seeds from attitude?

Do you consider your self "spaming / working for attitude" when you grow an journal em?


Would you lie an say attitudes freebies were the best, just because they were free? 

I wouldnt, an I bet most wouldnt either.


I do believe a company asked bricktop to spam for them. 
Shit like that happens, but thats not what happened with me an DrGT.

*I was the one who asked him*.
I had a burning desire to try his stuff after reading sodalites & Hobbes grow journals.
But my wife is in college again an were HELLA BROKE! And would have to wait another year to get em.
*I Almost begged him to sell me 1 seed, any strain, for a grow journal here (I could afford that), an he sent a free pack, (cool as hell).* 

Hey Dr Gruber, If you hadent started his G13 journal here that day, he was going to send me them expensive g13 beans.(dodged a bullet on that one. lol).


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm still waiting to see any pictures of his supposed exodus cheese. I've not seen it so can't comment yet, but all i can think is fraud


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 26, 2011)

is there an EASTER BUNNY or not?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm still waiting to see any pictures of his supposed exodus cheese. I've not seen it so can't comment yet, but all i can think is fraud


 
Woulnt it just look like a skunk #1?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Woulnt it just look like a skunk #1?


No it would look like exodus cheese, which is a pheno of skunk #1, but not the same. Hence why i figure bullshit. It's just like GHS, Arjan is selling off fem exodus seeds, from what i've seen so far it's bullshit, certainly traits, but not exodus, it is just skunk #1 being called what it's not, kinda like buying nevilles NL5 but actually being given a shit pheno of his NL and claiming that there's no difference between what you bought and recieved as it's all NL


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 26, 2011)

Well DrGTs is self pollinated, different genes may show themselfs.
It may not look exactly like yours.

Whats cheese suposed to look like?
I never grew it?

Is the taste enuff to identify it?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

taste, maybe, i'e never been able to taste much of anything with weed, just tastes like something's been recently burnt. As to appearance, it's nothing black and white like purple and orange striped buds, but it can be noticed. I was over on the mr nice forums and opened up a journal of someone very proudly growing "100% exodus cheese" to which i figured nuh uh, colour of the bud was ever so slightly different, so i challeneged, he got all arsey but in the end it turned out that no, it wasn't exodus, just a sk#1 pheno. It also has characteristics like double serated fan leaves, extreme foxtailing etc.


so far as i'm aware, noone has managed to self the exodus cheese and come out with the same or a comparable product, the traits that made it what it is just didn't carry. As i say, i've not tried it so will not steadfastly make a statement either way, but it does seem very unlikely that it's not a simple scam, such as GHS's current effort.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 27, 2011)

I've had so called Cheese here in San Diego and the smell was pretty distinct. Whether or not it was real or not I wouldn't know but if I ever came across it again I think I would recognize it again by the smell and smoke, it was definitely memorable.


----------



## Livetowin (Apr 27, 2011)

So after reading this thread......

I really wanna grab 2 of these seeds. Curious to grow it after seeing such controversy.....but, I also don't really believe in the storys  But I do believe we can continue to create newer and more quality plants to hopefully surpass the myths of long ago.


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 27, 2011)

Just read in the newest high times...they are calling DrGT G-13 one of the best strains of the year..makes me wounder if the even grew this out or if they are jsy taking the doc's word for it..interestingly enough they used the stock photo of their G-13 (the one with the mini-bic) I am still in the air about this and given the static (and price) around it's re;ease make me question the doc's gear altogether. If you grow and like the doc's gear, MORE POWER TO YOU! but i cannot condone $200 for two seeds, he is no better than the pharmaceutical industry.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 27, 2011)

Livetowin said:


> I really wanna grab 2 of these seeds. Curious to grow it after seeing such controversy


 actually it's 3 seeds, Doc throws in a freebie with every pack.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> actually it's 3 seeds, Doc throws in a freebie with every pack.


It's hardly like he can't afford to do it the greedy sod  the amount of money he can make off a single polinated plant is literally insane. And we thought weed prices were bad.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 27, 2011)

once he's broken even from the $25 K he paid for the clone he'll drop the price, anyways no ones holding a gun to anybodies head to buy them.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 27, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> Just read in the newest high times...they are calling DrGT G-13 one of the best strains of the year..makes me wounder if the even grew this out or if they are jsy taking the doc's word for it..interestingly enough they used the stock photo of their G-13 (the one with the mini-bic) I am still in the air about this and given the static (and price) around it's re;ease make me question the doc's gear altogether. If you grow and like the doc's gear, MORE POWER TO YOU! but i cannot condone $200 for two seeds, he is no better than the pharmaceutical industry.


Why would High Times even publish a picture comparing a bud size to a micro lighter? My buds are nothing to brag about but when I post pics I use regular sized Big lighters...


To me it seems like another form of misleading the customer. The only way you'd know that wasn't a micro lighter is if you did the research or knew the difference at first look.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Why would High Times even publish a picture comparing a bud size to a micro lighter? My buds are nothing to brag about but when I post pics I use regular sized Big lighters...
> To me it seems like another form of misleading the customer. The only way you'd know that wasn't a micro lighter is if you did the research or knew the difference at first look.


petty, Doc clearly states the weight output of the strains so what the hell does the size of a lighter in the picture matter.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> petty, Doc clearly states the weight output of the strains so what the hell does the size of a lighter in the picture matter.


If this is your true thinking on this then wow. That's like asking why there are lots of pretty colours in the supermarkets, if all the numbers are on the box why on earth would they bother colouring it in with pretty pictures of a lucious burger etc. Or is the concept of marketing and advertising just big scam noone's caught onto yet? If the lighter is not there as a supposed point of reference for size, then why on earth would they put a lighter in the picture? There's no reason whatsoever. Hence the dubious pondering on the reasoning.

edit: last i checked you could be sued for misleading advertising


----------



## bajafox (Apr 27, 2011)

lol, thanks TTT, I have him on ignore and never bother to ready his worthless posts but that was a great analogy

I feel sorry for people who think that way


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> why on earth would they put a lighter in the picture? There's no reason whatsoever. Hence the dubious pondering on the reasoning.
> edit: last i checked you could be sued for misleading advertising


maybe doc likes mini lighters ?
Whose gonna sue him, the DEA ?








bajafox said:


> I feel sorry for people who think that way


I feel sorry for wimp boys who can't stand up for themselves.


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Why would High Times even publish a picture comparing a bud size to a micro lighter? My buds are nothing to brag about but when I post pics I use regular sized Big lighters...
> 
> 
> To me it seems like another form of misleading the customer. The only way you'd know that wasn't a micro lighter is if you did the research or knew the difference at first look.


The only harvest / bud pic i can find of the doc's g-13 is with that yellow micro lighter, it's like the LED craze you can talk until your blue in the face, i'll believe it when i see results!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> maybe doc likes mini lighters ?
> Whose gonna sue him, the DEA ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 27, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> petty, Doc clearly states the weight output of the strains so what the hell does the size of a lighter in the picture matter.


 because a micro lighter in contrast to a standard lighter makes a huge difference when talking perspective. And he can make all the claims he wants (like where his cutting came from in the first place), again until i see pictures or journals from people who arn't clearly DR.GT fan boys then i might come around.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 27, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> i might come around.


yawn...yeah, whatever, your loss not Doc's.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 27, 2011)

I worked with a guy who owned a big Marketing firm and you guys would be surprised at what they use to make a product look better. Have you ever had a bottle of beer that looked as frosty as the ones in adverts? Should we sue the Beer companies now for false advertising? lol. I took some pictures with a mini bic and a regualr sized one and it really doesnt make that much difference.Try it yourselves. The mini is I beleive less then an inch shorter then a regular (i measured but cant remember now) either way you measure it that is one big bud regardless.


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 27, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> yawn...yeah, whatever, your loss not Doc's.


 Clearly a DR.GT fanboy...


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I worked with a guy who owned a big Marketing firm and you guys would be surprised at what they use to make a product look better. Have you ever had a bottle of beer that looked as frosty as the ones in adverts? Should we sue the Beer companies now for false advertising? lol. I took some pictures with a mini bic and a regualr sized one and it really doesnt make that much difference.Try it yourselves. The mini is I beleive less then an inch shorter then a regular (i measured but cant remember now) either way you measure it that is one big bud regardless.


my whole point about the lighter is that is the only bud shot i have seen of his "pure G-13", kinda fishy IMO, like when you see a picture of an alien in a tabloid..


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I worked with a guy who owned a big Marketing firm and you guys would be surprised at what they use to make a product look better. Have you ever had a bottle of beer that looked as frosty as the ones in adverts? Should we sue the Beer companies now for false advertising? lol. I took some pictures with a mini bic and a regualr sized one and it really doesnt make that much difference.Try it yourselves. The mini is I beleive less then an inch shorter then a regular (i measured but cant remember now) either way you measure it that is one big bud regardless.


So you're saying that when KFC were sued for using an inacurate representation of one of their burgers on their poster, and lot the case, that this never happened? You can be sued for false advertising or misrepresentation etc, you just have to accept that as that's just the way the world works right now. And half an inch is half an inch. I know that in this instance no point has been made to state that it is a normal bic lighter, technically, logically, there's nwot wrong, i'm just saying that the way the legal system and gudges work, it could easily go either way.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So you're saying that when KFC were sued for using an inacurate representation of one of their burgers on their poster, and lot the case, that this never happened? You can be sued for false advertising or misrepresentation etc, you just have to accept that as that's just the way the world works right now. And half an inch is half an inch. I know that in this instance no point has been made to state that it is a normal bic lighter, technically, logically, there's nwot wrong, i'm just saying that the way the legal system and gudges work, it could easily go either way.


I must be living in a cave because i didnt know KFC was sued for that...and i didnt know they even had burgers.
I guess it could go either way..but i dont think this will be a case that will come up.
I think its kinda small potatos in the big picture.


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I must be living in a cave because i didnt know KFC was sued for that...and i didnt know they even had burgers.
> I guess it could go either way..but i dont think this will be a case that will come up.
> I think its kinda small potatos in the big picture.


agreed, but the rule in America is "you can sue any person, for anything, at anytime" (my government teacher used to say that). lol you never see a MJ breeder being brought up on false advertising charges. 

I will admit i joined this thread late, it was only after seeing the article in HT that i started to question things. I e-mailed the doc asking to run an un-biased grow of his G-13 and would post here on RIU.org if he supplied the genetics. his response "We already have a bunch of people doing journals on the G13 already at various forums. Thanks anyway". . I then asked hims for links and more bud shots...lets see what he says...

Im not bashing Dr.GT, I just want the truth..


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I must be living in a cave because i didnt know KFC was sued for that...and i didnt know they even had burgers.
> I guess it could go either way..but i dont think this will be a case that will come up.
> I think its kinda small potatos in the big picture.


As i say, i'm just here playing devils advocate. But yes, KFC were sued (mcdonalds might have been as well, can't recall) and kfc do indeed sell burgers, only thing i bother buying from them, the rest is all plain nasty  well ok, the burgers are hardly great either haha, but the sauce can be good, mmm.

With regard to it being a case that comes up, once the rewards for filing the case come up, i' sure it will happen, due to the nature of what it is though i'm sure it would be very hard to convince a court of the justification for your settlement demand etc, people file lawsuits to get a big payoff. Not to mention the guys buying it are stoners, last thing they can be bothered to do is start talking legalesse and getting courst and such involved in their life, let alone what it is relating to  I'm now jsut sat pondering the law on whether it is even possbile to "mislead" someone with the name of a strain. Unless more modern companies have mapped the exact genetics of their strains, then the only method of "proof" as ot whether something was or was not sold as something it wasn't, would be to base it on the opinion of a demographic. If 75% of stoners have plant A and someone buys plant A and it turns out to be plant B, the 75% with a different item would be a good indication, but other than that nothing really. Sorry, getting stoned and just kinda spinning off all over the shop here, ignore me 

All i know is that i just have to look at the list of pending patent lawsuits to know that anything is possible haha


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 27, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> agreed, but the rule in America is "you can sue any person, for anything, at anytime" (my government teacher used to say that). lol you never see a MJ breeder being brought up on false advertising charges.
> 
> I will admit i joined this thread late, it was only after seeing the article in HT that i started to question things. I e-mailed the doc asking to run an un-biased grow of his G-13 and would post here on RIU.org if he supplied the genetics. his response "We already have a bunch of people doing journals on the G13 already at various forums. Thanks anyway". . I then asked hims for links and more bud shots...lets see what he says...
> 
> Im not bashing Dr.GT, I just want the truth..


I know of a few of the threads Doc talked about. There are 2 going at MMMA site, one in soil, the other is hydro. ICMAg has one but its not tiltled G13, and i beleive THCFARmER has one without a title as well. Also, if you go to Docs site and look in the photo gallery he has pics of the G13 in flower.


----------



## Biggybuds (Apr 27, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> agreed, but the rule in America is "you can sue any person, for anything, at anytime" (my government teacher used to say that). lol you never see a MJ breeder being brought up on false advertising charges.
> 
> I will admit i joined this thread late, it was only after seeing the article in HT that i started to question things. I e-mailed the doc asking to run an un-biased grow of his G-13 and would post here on RIU.org if he supplied the genetics. his response "We already have a bunch of people doing journals on the G13 already at various forums. Thanks anyway". . I then asked hims for links and more bud shots...lets see what he says...
> 
> Im not bashing Dr.GT, I just want the truth..



so doc turned you down on your bid to get free seeds and now your on here pissing on him? What a class act you are Chico


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> so doc turned you down on your bid to get free seeds and now your on here pissing on him? What a class act you are Chico


uh oh the doc fan boy/spammer is back...131 post of doctor greenthumb...LML


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So you're saying that when KFC were sued for using an inacurate representation of one of their burgers on their poster, and lot the case, that this never happened? You can be sued for false advertising or misrepresentation etc, you just have to accept that as that's just the way the world works right now. And half an inch is half an inch. I know that in this instance no point has been made to state that it is a normal bic lighter, technically, logically, there's nwot wrong, i'm just saying that the way the legal system and gudges work, it could easily go either way.


There are no truth in advertising laws covering cannabis strains and advertisements. If there were there wouldn't be 30-some genetically different 'White Widow' strains or any of any other of the many knockoff strains. It would clearly be a case of false advertising and Shantibaba could have kept using the name and sued ever breeder who used it or he could have changed the name and Green House Seeds could have sued every breeder who used it or someone could sue a breeder. Have you ever heard of that happening? I doubt it, because there are no truth in advertising laws that cover cannabis strains. There is no legal copyright protection for cannabis and there is no laws stating that something has to be what it is claimed to be.. Look at Green House Seeds Bubba Kush. Genetically it's not anything at all like the original Bubba Kush ... but it carries the name .. and no one can sue over it.

That is why Dr. Greenthumb was able to sell his fake Acapulco Gold and the other fakes in his heritage line and now his fake G13 without getting sued.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 28, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwww shit, you went and woke up the old tmer, you guys are in for band width wasting posts now, damn, run 4 cover


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 28, 2011)

lol.........


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 28, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> There are no truth in advertising laws covering cannabis strains and advertisements. If there were there wouldn't be 30-some genetically 'White Widow' strains or any of any other of the many knockoff strains. It would clearly be a case of false advertising and Shantibaba could have kept using the name and sued ever breeder who used it or he could have changed the name and Green House Seeds could have sued every breeder who used it or someone could sue a breeder. Have you ever heard of that happening? I doubt it, because there are no truth in advertising laws that cover cannabis strains. There is no legal copyright protection for cannabis and there is no laws stating that something has to be what it is claimed to be.. Look at Green House Seeds Bubba Kush. Genetically it's not anything at all like the original Bubba Kush ... but it carries the name .. and no one can sue over it.
> 
> That is why Dr. Greenthumb was able to sell his fake Acapulco Gold and the other fakes in his heritage line and now his fake G13 without getting sued.


 
There is no proof any strain, released from any breeder, is what they claim. 
Does that mean they are all fakes an liars for selling them?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I took some pictures with a mini bic and a regualr sized one and it really doesnt make that much difference.Try it yourselves. The mini is I beleive less then an inch shorter then a regular (i measured but cant remember now) either way you measure it that is one big bud regardless. .









Big purps Dr Greenthumb, grown by Dr Gruber.
Check out his smoke report ....https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/424552-dr-greenthumbs-big-purps-smoke.html#post5597026



Heres another G13 grow here, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/427755-dr-greenthumbs-g13-rdwc-tree.html
Dude got kicked off his old site for growing it.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Am i the only one thinking that in that picture the lighter makes a HUGE difference in the perception of what is there? The size difference works out across the whole bud as well, so if you mistake a 2" lighter for a 3" lighter, you end up with a HUGE discrepancy. 

Cheers for the clarification BT, was rather drunk and stoned last night and was not pulling many conclusions up on anything


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Am i the only one thinking that in that picture the lighter makes a HUGE difference in the perception of what is there? The size difference works out across the whole bud as well, so if you mistake a 2" lighter for a 3" lighter, you end up with a HUGE discrepancy.


 
If they wanted to fake em they could slide the lighter back to make buds look bigger,
Or photoshop?
Or leave the lighter out an let you guess.

But he put somthing in the pic for scale to honestly show yall how big it realy is.

Its very easily identyfiable as a Mini Bic? 
Its not a distance shot to hide that the bic is a mini?


I got a feeling if he put a quarter (coin) up beside it , yall would have bitched that he should have put a silver dollar beside them buds.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> If they wanted to fake em they could slide the lighter back to make buds look bigger,
> Or photoshop?
> Or leave the lighter out an let you guess.
> 
> ...


I've never used a mini bic in my life, so i will naturally regard it as a regular lighter, 3 inches long or whatever. If he put a quater next to the plant, no, i would not give a shit, i know how big a quater is... feeling was kinda way off there. When you are using an item as a point of reference for scale you use a common standard item that everyone will know and be able to compare to. Say what you will i see it as misleading. If he put a silver dollar instaed of a quater, i would quite possbily bitch, i've no fucking clue what a silver dollar is like or what size it is etc. And it's kinda easy to tell when people are faking scales... like really easy  my brain is not that mashed up.


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 28, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> so doc turned you down on your bid to get free seeds and now your on here pissing on him? What a class act you are Chico


 I am not bashing him...lol...i just want to see for myself, i could care less if he told me to fuck of or if he mailed the seeds. the only time i "pissed" on the doc is in regards to his price of $200 for 2 seeds, i stand by my statement!

If your taking my skepticism as "pissing", well that is your problem.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been buying seeds from Greenthumb for years. He's the ONLY breeder I trust now. Gone are the days when you could trust Greenhouse or any other number of Amsterdam banks, you never know what you're going to get now ...if you get anything at all. Doc has never lied to me. Everything I got and grew was "as advertised", so I beleieve him when he says it's G13 and no matter what you say, it is the biggest most vigourous plant I have ever seen. It was the same we he came out with Bubba Kush. Everyone on the forums carped and screamed and said it was a fake but it was not. They said Doc's OG was a fake but it is not. They said Chemdawg was a fake but it is not. They said Trainwreck was a fake but it is not. They said Sour Diesel was a fake and so on. Add to that Doc's S1s are all 100% feminized and no one has ever had hermie plants from Doc's fems that I know of and you begin to understand why other seedbanks and their minions are pissed off and HATE Greenthumb. He does a better job


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 28, 2011)

OGMan said:


> I have been buying seeds from Greenthumb for years. He's the ONLY breeder I trust now. Gone are the days when you could trust Greenhouse or any other number of Amsterdam banks, you never know what you're going to get now ...if you get anything at all. Doc has never lied to me. Everything I got and grew was "as advertised", so I beleieve him when he says it's G13 and no matter what you say, it is the biggest most vigourous plant I have ever seen. It was the same we he came out with Bubba Kush. Everyone on the forums carped and screamed and said it was a fake but it was not. They said Doc's OG was a fake but it is not. They said Chemdawg was a fake but it is not. They said Trainwreck was a fake but it is not. They said Sour Diesel was a fake and so on. Add to that Doc's S1s are all 100% feminized and no one has ever had hermie plants from Doc's fems that I know of and you begin to understand why other seedbanks and their minions are pissed off and HATE Greenthumb. He does a better job


But yet you fail to prove how you know this to be fact!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

He said exodus cheese was exodus cheese yet he can't supply a photo that looks the remostest bit like exodus cheese.. I dislike greenthumb (until shown a reason not to) for the same reason i dislike greenhouse, they lie. If i didn't happen to have the actual exodus cheese, i'd be like anyone else and just take it as given, but unfortunately i know how it grows, and know that he's not posting a picture of exodus  same with greenhouse.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> If i didn't happen to have the actual exodus cheese, i'd be like anyone else and just take it as given, but unfortunately i know how it grows, .


How doYOU know you have the actual Exodus ? 
The fact that it's sold out and we've not had a string of complainers step forward and say they grew it and where disapointed at the results says more than a stinkin' picture.



wyteberrywidow said:


> But yet you fail to prove how you know this to be fact!!!


Just like tou failed to PROVE only a strain with ruderalis in it can be called an autoflowering strain.
Now get back tou your great life and government job.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Because i do  i know where it came from, Englands not that big a country 

It is also the case that it's sold out and we don't have a single person that i can find verifying that it is exodus cheese or even just a growlog, that's stranger than stories of complaints._*"*_*Unusual cheesy smell" lolol cheese doesn't smell of cheese. LOL.*


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Because i do  i know where it came from, Englands not that big a country
> 
> It is also the case that it's sold out and we don't have a single person that i can find verifying that it is exodus cheese or even just a growlog, that's stranger than stories of complaints._*"*_*Unusual cheesy smell" lolol cheese doesn't smell of cheese. LOL.*


that's it ?
you have faith 'cause you live in the country it was developed ?
Wow, well then the Doc MUST be a liar "cause he lives in Canada.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> that's it ?
> you have faith 'cause you live in the country it was developed ?
> Wow, well then the Doc MUST be a liar "cause he lives in Canada.


Mine is a clone of exodus cheese, hardly an impossibility, it came from the people who discovered and named the pheno, clones of exodus are totally legit. Names are known. Greenthumb on the otherhand is trying to sell something noone else has managed to achieve, then advertising it with both photo's and descriptions that beat no relevance to exodus cheese  The world already knows what exodus cheese looks like it, noone seems to know what his exodus cheese looks like, other than his bogus photograph.. just like greenhouse. And yes, if you live in a small coutry it's a lot easier to find things and to track down origins than living in a fuck off big continent. Example being america doesn't seem to know where half of it's fantastic clone only pheno's really came from, exodus cheese we know exactly where it came from.


----------



## mr.mustard (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Mine is a clone of exodus cheese, hardly an impossibility, it came from the people who discovered and named the pheno, clones of exodus are totally legit. Names are known. Greenthumb on the otherhand is trying to sell something noone else has managed to achieve, then advertising it with both photo's and descriptions that beat no relevance to exodus cheese  The world already knows what exodus cheese looks like it, noone seems to know what his exodus cheese looks like, other than his bogus photograph.. just like greenhouse. And yes, if you live in a small coutry it's a lot easier to find things and to track down origins than living in a fuck off big continent. Example being america doesn't seem to know where half of it's fantastic clone only pheno's really came from, exodus cheese we know exactly where it came from.


That's not entirely true. Greenthumb seeds was the first to feminize Cheese but there are others now with legit s1s of the Cheese


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

mr.mustard said:


> That's not entirely true. Greenthumb seeds was the first to feminize Cheese but there are others now with legit s1s of the Cheese


Pleanty of people have feminized cheese but none was ever able to bring out the traits of the mother. That is from what i have read, if someone has made a breakthrough with some photos and that lot, i'd love to read it. But from what i know at present, none has managed to make E seeds that have turned out like the mother. Noone seems to want to put any proof up, i'm not sure why considering that they'd sell like fire, also confused why he has never been able to get them abck in stock or why he wouldn't.

What i also don't understand, is why someone who has boguht his G13 or whatever does not simply 

As i say though, just the fact that he's describing it as smelling of cheese makes me laugh a bit.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> There are no truth in advertising laws covering cannabis strains and advertisements. If there were there wouldn't be 30-some genetically 'White Widow' strains or any of any other of the many knockoff strains. It would clearly be a case of false advertising and Shantibaba could have kept using the name and sued ever breeder who used it or he could have changed the name and Green House Seeds could have sued every breeder who used it or someone could sue a breeder. Have you ever heard of that happening? I doubt it, because there are no truth in advertising laws that cover cannabis strains. There is no legal copyright protection for cannabis and there is no laws stating that something has to be what it is claimed to be.. Look at Green House Seeds Bubba Kush. Genetically it's not anything at all like the original Bubba Kush ... but it carries the name .. and no one can sue over it.
> 
> That is why Dr. Greenthumb was able to sell his fake Acapulco Gold and the other fakes in his heritage line and now his fake G13 without getting sued.







SCARHOLE said:


> There is no proof any strain, released from any breeder, is what they claim.
> Does that mean they are all fakes an liars for selling them?


What I said means precisely what it said in regards to what it was a reply to. There are no truth in advertising laws regarding cannabis strains and there is no legal ownership of names or genetic combinations so any breeder can do as say as they want, not matter how misleading or dishonest it might be when it comes to accuracy of the description of their products or what is in them and no one can do anything beyond either purchasing them or deciding to not purchase them. People are unable to sue the way the example in the message I replied to mentioned suing. 

Breeders are free to do and say as they please and the honest ones treat their customers fairly and the others rip their customers off. That is the nature of the business.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've never used a mini bic in my life, so i will naturally regard it as a regular lighter, 3 inches long or whatever. If he put a quater next to the plant, no, i would not give a shit, i know how big a quater is... feeling was kinda way off there. When you are using an item as a point of reference for scale you use a common standard item that everyone will know and be able to compare to. Say what you will i see it as misleading. If he put a silver dollar instaed of a quater, i would quite possbily bitch, i've no fucking clue what a silver dollar is like or what size it is etc. And it's kinda easy to tell when people are faking scales... like really easy  my brain is not that mashed up.


I say put a coke can or a beer bottle up...Most people look for something big to compare not a freakin mini lighter...WTF


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> He said exodus cheese was exodus cheese yet he can't supply a photo that looks the remostest bit like exodus cheese.. I dislike greenthumb (until shown a reason not to) for the same reason i dislike greenhouse, they lie. If i didn't happen to have the actual exodus cheese, i'd be like anyone else and just take it as given, but unfortunately i know how it grows, and know that he's not posting a picture of exodus  same with greenhouse.


He cannot because it is not the real Exodus Cheese.



> The Original UK Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here area few pictures of strains claimed to be Exodus Cheese. None look like the original, do they?




























Again, the original UK Cheese for comparison


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 28, 2011)

Its kind of hard to tell...all the pictures you posted are in Flower and the "real" one looks to be trimmed and cut or is it????

Hey Tip Top, can you post a picture of the one you have to compare to the "real" one Brick posted?

Now, before anyone jumps on me ...I am really just asking a question, not trying to be a dickhead.lol


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 28, 2011)

I honestly think the last pic has almost the same buds as the control but not the extremely dusted, also the 2nd pic has the color but it's hard to make out the buds to compare. 1 and 3 are nothing close to the control IMO...I also agree with Dr., the control pic looks trimmed...not trying to start shit just calling it like i see it


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Its kind of hard to tell...all the pictures you posted are in Flower and the "real" one looks to be trimmed and cut or is it????
> 
> Hey Tip Top, can you post a picture of the one you have to compare to the "real" one Brick posted?
> 
> Now, before anyone jumps on me ...I am really just asking a question, not trying to be a dickhead.lol



That's the problem with Cheese. That pic that brick posted was from a grow where the original grower didn't take any clones, I remember seeing it when it was originally posted. Cheese came around after the OG epidemic and was the UK's answer for a over-hyped plant. So while none are probably the original cut there are cut's called cheese that are out there and are pretty decent like the exodus cheese. So while the story might be BS, just like G13, there are cuts that have gained the name Cheese.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 28, 2011)

Sosdd.....................


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Other than the whiteness of it i've seen plenty of cheese plants that come out looking fairly similar to the original. I agree in that that plant has ben trimmed and manicured, i'm just trying to work out the scale of it, certainly not that big, might just be me but that photo almost seems to be trying to make out that it's huge, it confuses me a bit, looks just like a couple of colas, but then the stuff in the BG makes it appear huge for some reason.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 28, 2011)

People talk shit but do not have no proof they even grow anything..like fagboy and ogman oh and of course biggybuds...Always putting up a smoke report saying they did this and that but where is the journal t back it all up????


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 28, 2011)

woodyhaze said:


> sosdd.....................


why yes it is


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 28, 2011)

original-










Greenthumb-






Dont you guys think the bud structure looks a lot alike?
I know the picture color is very different from shot to shot but it looks more like the "real" picture then the rest of them....??????


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, i see lots of foxtailing on greenthumbs... don't appear anything like each other. Also failing to see any double seration. Both strong characteristics of the cheese.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> original-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One is a picture of a whole plant where you cannot see much if any real detail of actual bud structure and the other is a closeup of a bud .. and you say; "don't you guys think the bud structure looks a lot alike?"

Hey ... you sure convinced me ... they must be the same.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 28, 2011)

DR G They look very much alike 
I dont see Fox tail on the Greenthumb If it smells like cheese and tastes like it what the hell is the diff
As woody said SOSDD what will be next are we going through Greenthumb list and arguing about all of them
I bet all the other "Cheese" and "G13" strains out there are THE REAL DEAL and only Dr Greenthumb has fakes LOL
GIVE IT A BREAK ALREADY dont you guys have something better to do then BASH all the time


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 28, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> One is a picture of a whole plant where you cannot see much if any real detail of actual bud structure and the other is a closeup of a bud .. and you say; "don't you guys think the bud structure looks a lot alike?"
> 
> Hey ... you sure convinced me ... they must be the same.


wasnt trying to convince you of anything...i was asking a question. Notice the ?????

By your picture neither i nor anyone else seems to be able to tell how much of the plant it is..a few stalks or an entire plant. i thought i saw qualites that looked the same, sorry if i offended your superior intelligence.

Maybe you could apply your own reasoning to the pictures you posted...not really comparable shots are they?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 28, 2011)

Wild looking plant, does yours look like that Tiptoptoker?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Nope, i've just lost a job and am off the other one because of illness, i've all the time in the world  Bashing someone is an entirely different thing to exposing them as a fraud  bashing would be to say he has shit genetics (they may not be what he sais they are but they're undoubtledly good genetics either way i guess) we're not saying that, we're saying he's lying about the genetics he's selling.

And we already discussed the "well if it looks like and smells like" ever heard of things like trade description ats? Here's buy my car, it's a ferarri, it may be ast and red and you may ike it, but if you bought it because it was a "ferari" and then you find out it's not, it doesn't matter how fast it is, you're gonna be pissed  

And looking at it that appears to be just the top of a plant, not the whole plant at all, else you'd be looking at calyx's the size of melons. After using magnifier thing, it's beginning to look very ordinary. But still nothing like the greenthuimb pic. I actually have some pictures somewhere which i recall look VERY similar, unfortunately i opted to poste them randomly around a 15K thread instead of my 20 page journal haha, still looking.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, i've just lost a job and am off the other one because of illness, i've all the time in the world  Bashing someone is an entirely different thing to exposing them as a fraud  bashing would be to say he has shit genetics (they may not be what he sais they are but they're undoubtledly good genetics either way i guess) we're not saying that, we're saying he's lying about the genetics he's selling.
> 
> And we already discussed the "well if it looks like and smells like" ever heard of things like trade description ats? Here's buy my car, it's a ferarri, it may be ast and red and you may ike it, but if you bought it because it was a "ferari" and then you find out it's not, it doesn't matter how fast it is, you're gonna be pissed
> 
> And looking at it that appears to be just the top of a plant, not the whole plant at all, else you'd be looking at calyx's the size of melons. After using magnifier thing, it's beginning to look very ordinary. But still nothing like the greenthuimb pic. I actually have some pictures somewhere which i recall look VERY similar, unfortunately i opted to poste them randomly around a 15K thread instead of my 20 page journal haha, still looking.


Sorry..didnt understand. Are you saying that your Cheese doesnt look like the Picture of the"real" Cheese?


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> i've just lost a job and am off the other one because of illness,.


hey, like I'm really sorry.... 
mental illness right ???


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 28, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> I bet all the other "Cheese" and "G13" strains out there are THE REAL DEAL and only Dr Greenthumb has fakes LOL



I would say they are more likely to all be fakes than any of them in their real true pure form. Many years back Reeferman, along with a few others, purchased G13 crossed from Nevil. Reeferman offers a strain he calls G13. I doubt anyone here is any bigger fan of Reeferman's gear but I would bet his G13 is the G13 cross he bought years back. I no more believe that he ran across a pure cut any more than Dr. Greenthumb did or Finest Medical Seeds did or anyone else that might be offering a G13 did. 

It's sort of like when Romulan was the thing and so many breeders offered a strain they called Romulan. By then it was clone only and it was before feminized seeds came out, so the only way to offer seeds was to cross it .. but many breeders just left out that it was a cross and only called it Romulan. Maybe they made a cross and then bred that back to the Romulan numerous times trying to get it back closer to being true Romulan, but it would be impossible to totally breed out all of what it had to have been crossed with. It could be made a high percentage of Romulan, but it could not be made into pure Romulan. 

The same is likely the case with the G13's and claimed Exodus Cheeses offered.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Where on earth did i ask for people to be sorry, why would i care for you feeling sorry for me? I was explaining that no i don't have anything better to do right now... muppet.

And as i've said, it's not as white but yes, it has looked very similar to the same. Still looking for the pics but course, i'm just making excuses now right  as to the whiteness, well chances are you'll get different looking pictures when taken outside and inside, i've never taken pics outside so can't state.

remember, it doesn't grow in the same shape, but has the same traits, plants can be trained to grow any old shape.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, i see lots of foxtailing on greenthumbs... don't appear anything like each other. Also failing to see any double seration. Both strong characteristics of the cheese.


you may want to look over at michiganmedicalmarijuana's site, a grower named porcupine there, is growing his exodus cheese and THERE IS 'DOUBLE SERATION ON THE LEAVES! now what? want a scratch and sniff picture?

LMAO, NEXT


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, i've just lost a job and am off the other one because of illness, i've all the time in the world  Bashing someone is an entirely different thing to exposing them as a fraud  bashing would be to say he has shit genetics (they may not be what he sais they are but they're undoubtledly good genetics either way i guess) we're not saying that, we're saying he's lying about the genetics he's selling.
> 
> And we already discussed the "well if it looks like and smells like" ever heard of things like trade description ats? Here's buy my car, it's a ferarri, it may be ast and red and you may ike it, but if you bought it because it was a "ferari" and then you find out it's not, it doesn't matter how fast it is, you're gonna be pissed
> 
> And looking at it that appears to be just the top of a plant, not the whole plant at all, else you'd be looking at calyx's the size of melons. After using magnifier thing, it's beginning to look very ordinary. But still nothing like the greenthuimb pic. I actually have some pictures somewhere which i recall look VERY similar, unfortunately i opted to poste them randomly around a 15K thread instead of my 20 page journal haha, still looking.


Have you gron Dr Greenthumb Cheese? Unless you have grown it your just barking at the wall
You have no proof that it is fake just your op and that is it.
There are a lot of growing styles and alot of diff Nuts and additives that can influance the out come.
as I said before why dont you call out the real fakes out there, The guys that take one breeders work and another breeders work and cross it and call it there own. Better yet why dont you haters breed and see how it turns out and give us something to show your skills to be able to judge the DR


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Well if you know of a grow journal then link me  that's all i've been asking since the beginning is more proof than simply his website picture and false description.

And no, i have not grown it, as i have stated from the start, and have also stated that i can't say either way for sure but all indications point towards it being a fraud.






best i can find i'm afraid, i had a cracker of a foxtailer somewhere. all i'm saying is that the greenthumb budshot stands out like a sore thumb, i cannot with any honesty say i think it#'s the same plant. As i say, the only thing that noone seems to be able to explain is the crazy white colour, but as i say it might be todo with the photo, whether any filters were on, what camera etc. I'm now convinced though that it's just photo trickery with the original exodus, it's not the whole plant at all, just the very top, and without an actual point of reference, i'd say that they ae good sized but just normal colas say 4 inches across or so if that.

At the end of the day, i would be hapopy if it's genuine, would save me from being worried about losing my plant, but i'm just not being shown ay proof, but i'm certainly happy to see it. It has nothing to do with hating on a guy, i just hate when people being ripped off. Hence the analogy about the car, i think it was BT's originally. Is it really this wrong to try and find out the truth... rather we should just accept it as given as he has some kind of reputation? It's like ignoring the debate about arjan and shanti and saying sure, fuck it he's arjan, i'm sure he does actually have the white widow original.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 28, 2011)

Backpedaling?


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> no, i have not grown it


 then maybe you just might want to shut the old pie hole


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> then maybe you just might want to shut the old pie hole


Have you grown a clone only cheese? no, so shut your pie hole. Obviously the logical way to look at it. Have i owned a ferarri? no, but i'm pretty sure i could tell you that a lamboghini isn't a ferarri when i see one. But of course without having owned one, let alone either, there's no way i can differentiate between the two..


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Have you grown a clone only cheese? no, so shut your pie hole. Obviously the logical way to look at it.


I grew a half breed of it, so that means I can make a comment at least, where as you haven't grown shit.
Get a job ya bum if all you got is hearsay.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I grew a half breed of it, so that means I can make a comment at least, where as you haven't grown shit.
> Get a job ya bum if all you got is hearsay.


You've grown a half breed, i've grown a full breed and have for years. How do you have a right to talk and not me LOL In short you've grown nothing that is being discussed, i have. I think i have the right to talk about what i grow  we can resort to ignoring all the actual points and trolling around if you like though.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 28, 2011)

DR.GREENTHUM'S exodus cheese DOES HAVE DOUBLE SERATED LEAVES. you are wrong, now move along


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

So after being informed, and then asking you for the link, you still can't give me the link. Anyone picking up on why i'm saying wtf to this strain... all of this proof, that well, noone wants me to see it appears  Imagine that in court over anything else. "i have proof your honour but i refuse to show it to you or anyone else but expect you to take it as valid!"  you'd probably end up on a mental health charge than winning your case


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So after being informed, and then asking you for the link, you still can't give me the link. Anyone picking up on why i'm saying wtf to this strain... all of this proof, that well, noone wants me to see it appears  Imagine that in court over anything else. "i have proof your honour but i refuse to show it to you or anyone else but expect you to take it as valid!"  you'd probably end up on a mental health charge than winning your case


well you are going to have to get up off your non-working ass and go over to michiganmedicalmarijuana and look it up yourself. I am working. michiganmedicalmarijuana.org


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Server not found. Hope you've better proof than "Welcome to _Michigan Medical Marijuana_ Association! *....* The double edged serrations on the leaves are tell tale signs of _Exodus_ Cheese"

That line there really convinces me


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Maybe you could apply your own reasoning to the pictures you posted...not really comparable shots are they?


No, the pictures below the picture of the original Exodus cut Cheese do not look like the real Cheese, they are examples of strains claimed to be the original Exodus Cheese, but are not. When I copied them along with the picture of the original there was a short one line caption with each about that saying they were suspect, meaning they did not at all look like the original, but for some reason they did not copy and I failed to notice it when I posted it so I did not then edit and add it. It was an unintentional error if the post seemed to appear to claim they were all the original, only the top picture is of the original.

Still, where I said; "Here area few pictures of strains claimed to be Exodus Cheese. None look like the original, do they" below the picture that was identified as being the original I would have thought you, and others, would have picked up on the following pictures being examples of strains claimed to be the original that are not the original. 

Clearly you missed the line or failed to connect the dots.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> No, the pictures below the picture of the original Exodus cut Cheese do not look like the real Cheese, they are examples of
> strains claimed to be the original Exodus Cheese, but are not. When I copied them along with the picture of the original there was a short one line caption with each about that saying they were suspect, meaning they did not at all look like the original, but for some reason they did not copy and I failed to notice it when I posted it so I did not then edit and add it. It was an unintentional error if the post seemed to appear to claim they were all the original, only the top picture is of the original.


He's talking about the picture i uplaoded







I'm open to criticism, but they look very similar to me other than colour which i've explained possible reasons for... with greenthumbs looking nothing like the rest whatsoever.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> No, the pictures below the picture of the original Exodus cut Cheese do not look like the real Cheese, they are examples of
> strains claimed to be the original Exodus Cheese, but are not. When I copied them along with the picture of the original there was a short one line caption with each about that saying they were suspect, meaning they did not at all look like the original, but for some reason they did not copy and I failed to notice it when I posted it so I did not then edit and add it. It was an unintentional error if the post seemed to appear to claim they were all the original, only the top picture is of the original.





tip top toker said:


> He's talking about the picture i uplaoded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if I missed that a message was directed at you and not me. It did not appear to be the case to me, but errors are made. 

But I still do not see where the full plant picture shows nearly enough detail to be compared to the closeup picture so be able to say the bud structure is similar.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

No worries 

from zooming into the picture, all i can say is that original exodus picture is not the whole plant, it is highly deceptive. That is just a couple of the main colas. Either that or each calyx is the size of an apple and even i'll call bullshit on that one  it seems no larger than any other plant, and appears to have been trimmed to an extent to end up looking as it does. The colour is the only thing that throws me, but that could easily vary due to camera, filters etc. I don't think it's even 12" of plant there top to bottom.*


----------



## mr.mustard (Apr 28, 2011)

I had never even heard of Greenthumb before this thread about G13 caught my eye. Boy, Doc must be laughing his ass off at his detractors. I work in advertising and I can tell you even bad PR is still PR, he must be selling a ton of seeds thanks to the dolts who keep putting this at the top of the messages. I tried to wade through this morass but in the end lost patience; it's nothing but a bunch punks who have never grown Greenthumb's gear saying it isn't what it's supposed to be interspersed by what appear to be well-repsected growers who have actually grown them and say they are. I have never grown a Greenthumb strain but I know who I believe. In fact by the looks of it and from what I've read on this and other forums, everybody who has actually grown Greenthumb strains say they are exceptional, so Greenthumb gets my next order for sure.


----------



## mr.mustard (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> No worries
> 
> from zooming into the picture, all i can say is that original exodus picture is not the whole plant, it is highly deceptive. That is just a couple of the main colas. Either that or each calyx is the size of an apple and even i'll call bullshit on that one  it seems no larger than any other plant, and appears to have been trimmed to an extent to end up looking as it does. The colour is the only thing that throws me, but that could easily vary due to camera, filters etc. I don't think it's even 12" of plant there top to bottom.


7,500 posts and you can't provide a decent photo of Cheese after wasting hours of peoples time like you're some kind of expert! What a fucking BOZO


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, add a new persona to the books. What's up OGMan?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

mr.mustard said:


> 7,500 posts and you can't provide a decent photo of Cheese after wasting hours of peoples time like you're some kind of expert! What a fucking BOZO


How are those photo's not decent? Ok. I can find plenty of pictures of cheese, i was trying to find one which most suited the argument at hand...

Your teams argument has been that there is rpoof anmd that i have to get off my arse and find it. The photo i was after was in the UK growers thread, it is 16,000 posts, please me my guest and go find it  I coudln't really care what you say or think though, you have 8 posts and are here fighting in this thread, you sir are a shill, so why would anyone give two fucks about your opinion  fucking bozo


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 28, 2011)

mr.mustard said:


> I had never even heard of Greenthumb before this thread about G13 caught my eye. Boy, Doc must be laughing his ass off at his detractors. I work in advertising and I can tell you even bad PR is still PR, he must be selling a ton of seeds thanks to the dolts who keep putting this at the top of the messages. I tried to wade through this morass but in the end lost patience; it's nothing but a bunch punks who have never grown Greenthumb's gear saying it isn't what it's supposed to be interspersed by what appear to be well-repsected growers who have actually grown them and say they are. I have never grown a Greenthumb strain but I know who I believe. In fact by the looks of it and from what I've read on this and other forums, everybody who has actually grown Greenthumb strains say they are exceptional, so Greenthumb gets my next order for sure.


Be careful Mr Mustard..with only 8 posts you are about to be called Dr Greenthumb or a spammer for him, take your pick.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Be careful Mr Mustard..with only 8 posts you are about to be called Dr Greenthumb or a spammer for him, take your pick.


That doesn't mean it's not true. He even uses OGMan's signature of large bold letters because his posts are so important.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Indeed. And 3 of 8 posts are about greenthumb, the others completely pointless.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> i have to get off my arse and find it.


 NO, you have to get off your "arse" and get a job, ya mentally ill bum.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a job.... You have just given an example of your true mental ability  Great going hahahahahaha


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 28, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> No, the pictures below the picture of the original Exodus cut Cheese do not look like the real Cheese, they are examples of strains claimed to be the original Exodus Cheese, but are not. When I copied them along with the picture of the original there was a short one line caption with each about that saying they were suspect, meaning they did not at all look like the original, but for some reason they did not copy and I failed to notice it when I posted it so I did not then edit and add it. It was an unintentional error if the post seemed to appear to claim they were all the original, only the top picture is of the original.
> 
> Still, where I said; "Here area few pictures of strains claimed to be Exodus Cheese. None look like the original, do they" below the picture that was identified as being the original I would have thought you, and others, would have picked up on the following pictures being examples of strains claimed to be the original that are not the original.
> 
> Clearly you missed the line or failed to connect the dots.


I didnt fail to connect the dots. I was trying to say that like the picture I posted of a close up of a bud, the pictures you originally posted were a mix of close up bud shots and far away pictures of plants with leaves on them. You complained that i put up a pic of a close up bud and the original "real" picture wasnt a close up, so how could i compare them. Im saying your photos were the same story...some close, some far away. Apply your own reasoning to your original post. Are you trying to be obtuse or cant you help it?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Be careful Mr Mustard..with only 8 posts you are about to be called Dr Greenthumb or a spammer for him, take your pick.


They stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## mr.mustard (Apr 28, 2011)

I just want to see ONE photo from TipTopToker that is his OWN since he's the big Cheese expert. This whole thread is a joke and a complete waste of space...except for Greenthumb who must be having a field day with all the free publicity. I won't say any more or read any more of this drivel.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 28, 2011)

mr.mustard said:


> I just want to see ONE photo from TipTopToker that is his OWN since he's the big Cheese expert.


probably wears one of those cheese head hats like the Packer's fans wear, LOL.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I didnt fail to connect the dots. I was trying to say that like the picture I posted of a close up of a bud, the pictures you originally posted were a mix of close up bud shots and far away pictures of plants with leaves on them. You complained that i put up a pic of a close up bud and the original "real" picture wasnt a close up, so how could i compare them. Im saying your photos were the same story...some close, some far away. Apply your own reasoning to your original post. Are you trying to be obtuse or cant you help it?


Two pictures of the group I posted were closeups, one was an entire plant that was not a close up bud pictures and one was a group of plants that also wasn't a close up bud picture ... like yours was. 

How convenient it was of you to miss that fact just so you could say what you did. 

You may believe I was being obtuse, but your point is abstruse given the actual mixture of different types of pictures.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 28, 2011)

mr.mustard said:


> I had never even heard of Greenthumb before this thread about G13 caught my eye. Boy, Doc must be laughing his ass off at his detractors. I work in advertising and I can tell you even bad PR is still PR, he must be selling a ton of seeds thanks to the dolts who keep putting this at the top of the messages.


You must be the whiz kid at your PR firm. Let a car company get a recall and it gets tons of PR, bad PR, and sales drop, not go up, so it might be PR, but it is negative PR and not PR that adds money to your bank account. 

I spent my life in sales and for every one customer you upset you have to make another ten very happy to make up for the negative publicity the one will give you, and what the one gives you will not bring you sales.

And look at all the PR Charlie Sheen got. That was such a positive boon to his career that it got him fired. 

Yep .. PR is still PR and always something good.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 28, 2011)

the big difference here is people can weed out the nut job complainers from the honest sincere ones and make a proper decision.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 28, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> the big difference here is people can weed out the nut job complainers from the honest sincere ones and make a proper decision.


Yeah like yourself


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah like yourself


I haven't grown any of his gear yet so I have no complaints ???


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 28, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Two pictures of the group I posted were closeups, one was an entire plant that was not a close up bud pictures and one was a group of plants that also wasn't a close up bud picture ... like yours was.
> 
> How convenient it was of you to miss that fact just so you could say what you did.
> 
> You may believe I was being obtuse, but your point is abstruse given the actual mixture of different types of pictures.


Not a single one of them was even close and im not the only one who thought so. Cut and trimmed bud shots VS plants with leaves in flower...did anyone think they were good comparison shots?

Im done with you and wont be responding to or addressing anything to you from here on out.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 28, 2011)

That picture of exodus reminds me of my Island sweet skunk clone. So far is the best strain I've grown but it was a low yeilder. Here's the description of it, 
Island Sweet Skunk came to Federation by way of expat Vietnam veterans who settled on Vancouver Island in Western Canada. The parent is a 1970s California Skunk #1 strain which was referred to as "Sweet Skunk". 
I always kinda thought maybe it was a similar phenotype that created the two, than again I don't know much about the cheese.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You must be the whiz kid at your PR firm. Let a car company get a recall and it gets tons of PR, bad PR, and sales drop, not go up, so it might be PR, but it is negative PR and not PR that adds money to your bank account.
> 
> I spent my life in sales and for every one customer you upset you have to make another ten very happy to make up for the negative publicity the one will give you, and what the one gives you will not bring you sales.
> 
> ...


Yeah, because an auto recall and a bunch of anecdotal, unsubstantiated claims on an internet forum are the same thing! lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Yeah, because an auto recall and a bunch of anecdotal, unsubstantiated claims on an internet forum are the same thing! lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!


my feelings exactly, you've 1 person here 'claiming ' his AG wasn't the real deal and that's the same as a recalled car or charlie sheen? lmao


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> my feelings exactly, you've 1 person here 'claiming ' his AG wasn't the real deal and that's the same as a recalled car or charlie sheen? lmao


..............I would also like to point out that Charlie Sheen isn't doing too bad in spite of being fired from his show. He is still getting paid and quite possibly more popular now than ever!


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> ..............I would also like to point out that Charlie Sheen isn't doing too bad in spite of being fired from his show. He is still getting paid and quite possibly more popular now than ever!


but didn't he have to make 10 people happy for everyone he pissed off?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> but didn't he have to make 10 people happy for everyone he pissed off?


lmfao!!!!! He's must be making somebody happy! I think the only people he pissed off was the network and the writers for the show.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> the big difference here is people can weed out the nut job complainers from the honest sincere ones and make a proper decision.


Would I be assuming too much if I said you seem to clearly include people who were left very unhappy with Dr. Greenthumb due to being ripped off by him among the group you call; "the nut job complainers?" 

If you knew that you were ripped off by a breeder wouldn't you feel you had the right to be upset? 

Wouldn't you feel any sort of obligation to tell others who might be considering purchasing from the breeder you were ripped off by and telling of your unacceptable experience? 

Or do you feel picking breeders and purchasing strains is an 'every man for himself sort of thing?' 

Clearly you don't feel that way because you are one of Dr. Greenthumb's biggest rah, rah, rah, sis boom bah cheerleaders and you do not care about his past history of ripping off people by claiming strains to be something they were not ... even when the strain the thread is about, G13, is more than just exceptionally questionable as to it being what it is claimed to be.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *wyteberrywidow*
> Yeah like yourself






frmrboi said:


> *I haven't grown any of his gear yet* so I have no complaints ???


You have bragged up Dr. Greenthumb like he's the tops, in one message said something along the lines of how you see no need to purchase from anyone else, and you have attempted to shred people like me who have grown his gear and were 100% totally dissatisfied, but you yourself now have admitted that you have not; "grown any of his gear yet?" 

How can you talk up Dr. Greenthumb and his gear if you have never; "grown any of his gear yet?" How can you say other people who have grown his gear and were ripped off by him and unhappy incorrect and things like; "nut job complainers?"

You do realize that by having admitted that by now having admitted that you have never; "grown any of his gear" you have 100% invalidated every positive thing thing you have ever stated about Dr. Greenthumb and totally lost any and all credibility in regards to anything you will say about Dr. Greenthumb and also about those who have tried his gear, were ripped off and who are now telling the world ... and also about the sheer impossibility of his fake G13 being anything other than just that, fake G13.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

Well at least that eliminates him being Dr.G, as much as these guys (except of course for Dr.Gruber) stroke the good Doctors pole, it makes you wonder if Dr.G isn't using one of these accounts to stroke his own ego, lol


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Would I be assuming too much if I said you seem to clearly include people who were left very unhappy with Dr. Greenthumb due to being ripped off by him among the group you call; "the nut job complainers?"
> 
> If you knew that you were ripped off by a breeder wouldn't you feel you had the right to be upset?
> 
> ...


So you personally were ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb or was this another of your "friends"? I haven't seen you tell anybody of your "unacceptable experience", only flaming others who disagree with you (big shocker!). Look, giving your opinion about a breeder's gear or a seedbanks reputation is one thing. It's absolutely welcome for anybody who has had a personal experience with a given breeder/seedbank to give their feedback. It's even ok for people to voice their opinion on the subject. What's not ok is the flaming and trying to "one up" everyone. As a community, we must rely on each other to expose the frauds and scammers and steer people to the good breeders and seedbanks. We are Consumer Reports and the Better Business Bureau of the cannabis world. You've given your opinion. Why is anyone who disagrees with it a "puppy" or "bubblegummer" or just plain wrong? Your take on these debates kind of reminds me of the vinyl vs. CD debate. Old timers usually love their vinyl records while the younger crowd typically prefers CD's or digital downloads. Everybody knows that digital formats are superior in sound quality but there is a particular quality that vinyl has that attracts the oldsters. It's nostaligic. It reminds them of the good old days and takes them back to their youth. It's really all a matter of personal preferences. Even though CD's are superior quality wise, they don't take you back like a vinyl album does. Being the respected member you are I would think you would be able to be above all of this and simply walk away. It's really just about having the last word though, isn't it Brick?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Two pictures of the group I posted were closeups, one was an entire plant that was not a close up bud pictures and one was a group of plants that also wasn't a close up bud picture ... like yours was.
> 
> How convenient it was of you to miss that fact just so you could say what you did.
> ...





Dr Gruber said:


> Not a single one of them was even close and im not the only one who thought so. Cut and trimmed bud shots VS plants with leaves in flower...did anyone think they were good comparison shots?
> 
> Im done with you and wont be responding to or addressing anything to you from here on out.



So because your claim and comparison were pointed out as being utterly inane you are taking your ball and going home because you are not allowed to make the rules. GOOD!

I posted a series of pictures. One was a full plant picture of the original Exodus cut Cheese and the others were a collection of pictures of plants that are not the Exodus cut and two were close up pictures, one was a full plant picture and another was a pictures of a tightly packed group of many plants.

You re-posted the picture of the true Exodus cut, a picture of an entire plant, along with a closeup picture of a single bud and attempted to claim a similarity between bud structure could be seen, when that was impossible because the full plant picture did not show that sort of detail, that it was not like your closeup picture of just one single bud.

You claimed the collection of different types of picture I posted along with the picture of the original Exodus cut Cheese were virtually the same as the comparison you made and that I was being; "obtuse," but your comparison was totally incomprehensible, completely abstruse in that it in no way reflected the variety of pictures I posted, and in fact you did your best to avoid the fact that such variety of pictures existed among the pictures I posted. I pointed that out and now you are pouting because your ruse was failed.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> * in one message said something along the lines of how you see no need to purchase from anyone else,.*


* that was in another thread about TGA/Subcool, heheh (dumbass)*


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> So you personally were ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb or was this another of your "friends"? I haven't seen you tell anybody of your "unacceptable experience", only flaming others who disagree with you


Do you have a learning disability or do you have short term memory problems? I have REPEATEDLY made crystal clear, in this thread, that I purchased Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold seeds, that he, just like with his G13, claimed were pure originals, and they were not in any way true pure original Acapulco Gold. 

I posted that so many times that people complained about seeing it again ... so how in the wide, wide world of sports did you manage to miss it?

Or maybe this is just ANOTHER case of someone lacking ammunition to fight back with attempting to create a false reality that will, if accepted by others, then allow them to have something to argue?


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I posted that so many times that people complained about seeing it again ... so how in the wide, wide world of sports did you manage to miss it?


Hahaha, that is actually pretty funny. 

Although I think you make very very many valid points I don't always agree with your approach. Still, that shit is pretty funny, they did tell you to stop posting after you had posted it on more than several occasions and then to be asked if you had grown his gear....hahahaha, too funny


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Do you have a learning disability or do you have short term memory problems? I have REPEATEDLY made crystal clear, in this thread, that I purchased Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold seeds, that he, just like with his G13, claimed were pure originals, and they were not in any way true pure original Acapulco Gold.
> 
> I posted that so many times that people complained about seeing it again ... so how in the wide, wide world of sports did you manage to miss it?
> 
> Or maybe this is just ANOTHER case of someone lacking ammunition to fight back with attempting to create a false reality that will, if accepted by others, then allow them to have something to argue?


lmfao!!!!!!! See! This is what I'm talking about! 

My mistake Brick. Human beings make those ya know?  Perhaps I was mistaking this and your Nirvana beef. Am I correct that you have never grown Nirvana's gear yet slam it with the same fervor as we are witnessing from you in this thread? My apologies Reverend Brick Top.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> that was in another thread about TGA/Subcool, heheh (dumbass)


If so that was my error ... I apologize ... but you still have bragged up Dr. Greenthumb repeatedly even though you clearly stated...
?


> Originally Posted by *frmrboi*
> *I haven't grown any of his gear yet* so I have no complaints ??


Why would you brag up his gear if you have never" grown any of his gear yet?"


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> So you personally were ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb .... I haven't seen you tell anybody of your "unacceptable experience",


I really have to question your level and degree of honesty. I only did a quick scan and I might have missed some of my messages about being ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb, but interestingly enough the message right below some of those listed below were from you. So how did you manage to miss what I said? How did you manage to miss it when in a case or two you actually replied to what I had said?

How did you miss all that is below, especially when the following message was from you and sometimes in reply to that I had written? So, do you have a learning disability or short term memory loss or maybe just questionably honesty, just like Dr. Greenthumb? (Some of the messages included quotes from others. I did not go through them all putting what others said into separate quotation boxes. If you have any question of if I said something or someone else did, that it was part of a quote, you have the message number for each, research it yourself.)



> *Message # 73:*
> 
> *Nope ... I have no interest in explaining anything about a Dr. Greenthumb strain. I won't have anything to do with his strains since a handful of years back when he was selling what he claimed was true Acapulco Gold and I tried it and it wasn't anywhere close to the Acapulco Gold I grew and smoked in the past. It absolutely was not the real thing. It was like average Mexican of the 60's, which wasn't bad, but wasn't top quality either. That was the last time I gave the Dr. any of my money and it will remain the last time.
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 29, 2011)

what a waste of board space, i mean really , you deserved to be ripped off


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> what a waste of board space, i mean really , you deserved to be ripped off


Doc probably knew who he was and ripped him lmao


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> you still have bragged up Dr. Greenthumb repeatedly.


as I will continue to do so.
I read every thread with his name on it, being that he's Canadian.
I'm an avid gardener in all aspects vegetables, flowers, evergreens, ornamentals. 
My neighbor turned me onto a line of annual flowers you may be familiar with called "Proven Winners" they cost about 20% more then generic brands but they always were worth it. I just relay the same info on after reading the feedback of growers with Doc's strains as I feel they are "proven winners" in many cases, most espeacially for people looking for a a potent early finisher as is his Early Iranian.
I have no need for seeds at this time as I have a massive stockpile of weed and several strains that I still haven't grown out (mostly Reeferman's) that I bought when they were on sale.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> what a waste of board space, i mean really , you deserved to be ripped off


I do not see it as being a waste of board space. I have clearly repeatedly stated that I have been ripped off. Doc111 clearly questioned that and attempted to make it appear as if I had not said it or that I was only talking about what a friend had said. He was attempting to blow a smokescreen over everything I had said about having been ripped off by Dr. Grenthumb, so I cleared things up and showed him what he claimed to have not seen, and asked him how he managed to not see it since a number of times messages from him followed some of the messages listed and were replies to them ... so how, since he replied to them could he have have never seen any message about being ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb before? 



> Originally Posted by *doc111*
> So you personally were ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb .... I haven't seen you tell anybody of your "unacceptable experience",



What is a waste of board space is the handful of people who so desperately want to not have been ripped off or who want a strain to be something other than what it is defending Dr. Greenthumb and claiming his fake G13 to be real.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 29, 2011)

What is wrong when we that are happy with DR Greenthumb gear say we are happy? The first thing out of the haters mouth is we are greenthumb or stroking him .
As Doc111 said you have said you were not happy with your seeds you bought so be it others are happy
You had 1 bad exsperiance with 1 strain that makes all his gear bad ,I dont think so .
State you OP and drop it.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> you still have bragged up Dr. Greenthumb repeatedly.





frmrboi said:


> as I will continue to do so.
> I read every thread with his name on it, *being that he's Canadian.*
> I'm an avid gardener in all aspects vegetables, flowers, evergreens, ornamentals.
> My neighbor turned me onto a line of annual flowers you may be familiar with called "Proven Winners" they cost about 20% more then generic brands but they always were worth it. I just relay the same info on after reading the feedback of growers with Doc's strains as I feel they are "proven winners" in many cases, most espeacially for people looking for a a potent early finisher as is his Early Iranian.
> I have no need for seeds at this time as I have a massive stockpile of weed and several strains that I still haven't grown out (mostly Reeferman's) that I bought when they were on sale.



I totally fail to understand how since you admitted that you have never grown any Dr. Greenthumb strains, something I quoted you 100% accurately on several times already, that you will protect him. 

Frankly I did half suspect that it was nothing more than 'a Canadian thing' since you Canadians like and want and need to believe you are so special and the best at everything and since Dr. Greeenthumb is Canadian that means you have to defend him for that reason and for that reason alone. As you put it; "as I will continue to do so". ..... "*being that he's Canadian."

*First you admit you have never grown his gear and now you admit that you defend him because he's Canadian. You do realize that your credibility percentage is now in negative numbers, don't you?


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> [ You do realize that your credibility percentage is now in negative numbers, don't you?


 yes, but only to the bitter haters.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> The first thing out of the haters mouth is we are greenthumb or stroking him.


OI always love the over dramatization tactic, the claim that someone is a; "hater" if they say something negative about a breeder someone else likes. 

I don't hate Dr. Greenthumb. I don't know the guy, so how could I know enough about him to like, dislike, love or hate the guy?

I just do not have any trust in him or respect for him since he ripped me off ... that is all. 

Over dramatizing something like that is a tactic to portray the vocal dissatisfied customer in the worst possible way. It is like how in an argument between races that in no way involves race, one will call the other a racist. They over dramatize things to make the other look the worst they possibly can, and hope in doing so that they can then put them on the defensive. 

It is the same weak tactic used by those who over dramatize by calling someone like myself a Dr. Greenthumb; "hater" when it is totally untrue. 

That is really a weak pathetic tactic to take. It also totally fails to take into consideration or comment on those who see Dr. Greenthumb through rose colored glasses and who refuse to accept his proven past history of selling strains that carry famous names and them turning out to be fakes, like his heritage line was, and now how there is so much evidence that he is attempting the very same scam again with is fake G13. 

So many people who had and worked with the real true original pure G13 have spoken out saying it is a virtual impossibility that the strain still exists in it's real true original pure form and people who were credited with having supplied Dr. Greenthumb with the cutting became upset and flat out said they did not, and then there is the ever evolving story coming from Dr. Greenthumb as to how and where he got what he is attempting to pawn off as being real true original pure G13 that it is less likely that Dr. Greenthumb is selling real true original pure G13 than the moon is made of blue cheese. 

If the case were a court case Dr. Greenthumb would have been convicted of fraud by now. The Mt. Everest sized pile of evidence against him would be enough for any jury to decide the case against him is far beyond containing any degree of reasonable doubt, especially when his prior record for selling fake strains is added to the case. 

As far as I am concerned, I hope he created a FANTASTIC strain that people will LOVE. I just do not like his misrepresentation of it as being something it is not so he can charge more for it and I do not care for people perpetuating his lie and claiming it to be something it is not because the result is others will purchase it only because of what they believe they will be receiving and not because of what they will actually be receiving. 

If he were just honest and call it what it actually is, which might very likely be some G13 cross, I would never have said a single word about this or against Dr. Greenthumb. But I know how he is not above claiming some unknown or unrevealed strain to be some famous strain of the past, when it is not really that famous strain of the past. Add all the evidence to it, what those like Shantibaba and Nevil and DoubleD have said and how the original description of the real true original pure G13 is as opposite as night and day from Dr. Greenthumb's description and the descriptions given by those now growing the strain, and the juries verdict would be unanimous, that it is a case of fraud.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> yes, but only to the bitter haters.



See message # 609 about; "haters."


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> You do realize that your credibility percentage is now in negative numbers, don't you?





frmrboi said:


> yes, but only to the bitter haters.



How can you have the unimaginable degree of unmitigated audacity to claim that? You said yourself that you have never grown his gear and that you support him because he's Canadian.

Are either of those in any way valid proof of anything whatsoever to do with the topic of the thread? Having never grown his gear how does that make you any sort of expert on Dr. Greenthumb gear, let alone his fake G13? How does his being Canadian result in his reputation and honesty being unquestionable and above reproach or in any way lend credence, let alone actual proof, that his fake G13 is not fake?

After your own admissions and statements your credibility rating is in negative numbers with anyone and everyone other than those who look at Dr. Greenthumb through rose colored glasses. Since your own admissions and statements, to anyone and everyone else involved, nothing you could ever say could possibly be considered as being valid or carry any degree of weight.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 29, 2011)

Give him some credit BT, he did say he has done a lot of reading on Dr. Greenthumbs journals online, that has to count for something. It may not make him an expert but if he read it online it must be true


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

this is some seriously funny stuff


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 29, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> bajafox said:
> 
> 
> > Give him some credit BT, he did say he has done a lot of reading on Dr. Greenthumbs journals online, that has to count for something. It may not make him an expert but if he read it online it must be true[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

I make my coffee and come to these posts and get a good laugh every morning


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I really have to question your level and degree of honesty. I only did a quick scan and I might have missed some of my messages about being ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb, but interestingly enough the message right below some of those listed below were from you. So how did you manage to miss what I said? How did you manage to miss it when in a case or two you actually replied to what I had said?
> 
> How did you miss all that is below, especially when the following message was from you and sometimes in reply to that I had written? So, do you have a learning disability or short term memory loss or maybe just questionably honesty, just like Dr. Greenthumb? (Some of the messages included quotes from others. I did not go through them all putting what others said into separate quotation boxes. If you have any question of if I said something or someone else did, that it was part of a quote, you have the message number for each, research it yourself.)


lol! I said I made a fucking mistake. I apologized for said mistake. I explained said mistake. What more do you fucking want Brick Top? I am not going to go on repeating myself over and over and over and over just for the sake of seeing my ginormous posts. How could I have missed it?. Well Brick, I didn't go back and "quickly scan" your posts as you just had the benefit of doing after I made the mistaken post. The novel you just posted? Didn't scan it either. I really could care less if you feel you got ripped off or not. My point stands. You've made your point CRYSTAL FUCKING CLEAR!!!!!! I wrote it in big letters in case your bifocals aren't working properly. If I didn't know better I would say that you are attempting to somehow paint me as dishonest. If that were the case I woudln't have admitted my mistake.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

LMAO...............


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> yep just watching the wreckage...


yeah, old Brick Top has been really going downhill mentally lately, dementia setting in ???


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

Hobbes needs to post so BT can badger him 4 a while
bet he is fun to live with


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Hobbes needs to post so BT can badger him 4 a while


Hobbes is on a new mission from God to cure malaria, I doubt we'll be seeing anything of him here anymore.
I'll be taking his place from now on, I guess.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> OI always love the over dramatization tactic, the claim that someone is a; "hater" if they say something negative about a breeder someone else likes.
> 
> *I don't hate Dr. Greenthumb. I don't know the guy, so how could I know enough about him to like, dislike, love or hate the guy?*
> 
> ...


Really? If that is all this is about then why continue to waste what must be countless hours by now on this subject. You've stated your opinion as have many others. Are you hanging around to continue to insult and flame those that you disagree with? You may question my honesty, but I think everybody here questions your true motives. If you just dislike the guy because you feel he ripped you off, why do you keep coming back to this thread? You sure you don't have some vested interest here?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Really? If that is all this is about then why continue to waste what must be countless hours by now on this subject. You've stated your opinion as have many others.


So have those who have claimed Dr. Greenthumb's G13 to be real. If you go back through the thread I remained out of it for a while but those who claimed it to be real went on and on. Why should I be limited to only tell the facts once or maybe two or three times when you seem to want to grant free reign to all those saying the fake strain is real and seem to want to allow them unlimited numbers of posts on the subject? 

After all the topic of the thread is that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is fake, not that it is real, so if anything I am staying more on topic than those you seem to believe should have the right to continue to say what they want to say.




> Are you hanging around to continue to insult and flame those that you disagree with?



No. Not at all. My main purpose is to tell the truth and to share facts and evidence that all clearly point to Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 being just that, a fake. If along the way someone insults me and flames me and I return their fire, that is nothing more than an unfortunate but natural part of this sort of communication. 





> You may question my honesty, but I think everybody here questions your true motives.


Do they really? And for what reason or reasons would that be? Because I was ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb and with all the evidence pointing towards his now attempting to pull the same scam I am trying to warn others to be wary and not be ripped off like I was?



> If you just dislike the guy because you feel he ripped you off, why do you keep coming back to this thread?



As I clearly pointed out, others who keep claiming that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is real keep coming back. If they didn't the thread would have died out long ago because there would be no one for those who are positive that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is fake to respond to. 



> You sure you don't have some vested interest here?


I have to wonder if you have some vested interest here. Just a small handful of messages back you claimed that you had never before seen any messages from me about how Dr. Greenthumb ripped me off, and attempted to infer that possibly what I was saying, and or have said before, was untrue by asking if it instead came from some; "friends," as if when I mention growing friends it is all made up. It was a weak tactic to cast doubt on my credibility. But it backfired on you since I then posted a series of messages, including their message numbers, where I had previously mentioned having been ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb ... and I included how in some cases the message that followed mine was written by you and that in some of those cases your message was a response to mine. 

So there went your credibility. You claimed to have never seen my messages about being ripped off by Dr. Greenthumb, but some of them were the message just above yours and in some cases you responded to them. That being the case, how is it possible that until just a small handful of messages ago you never noticed my mentioning how Dr. Greenthumb had ripped me off? 

Please explain that one to all of us.

And what is it that keeps you here in a thread where the topic is Dr. Greenthumb's G13 being fake? Why do you seem to want to claim otherwise, and why do you devote so much of your time and efforts to me and to me alone and rather than providing any evidence whatsoever in support of Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 you instead attempt to discredit me and question my motives and claim to have never seen messages that you responded to?

What is your purpose here? What is your goal? What motivation keeps you here? To attack me, to discredit me, to question my motives here and to flame me? Might you be receiving something or another from someone or another for doing that and or for supporting Dr. Greenthumb?

I have told the truth about my experience with Dr. Greenthumb's fake Acapulco Gold seeds. I have posted smoke reports from others who said things as bad or worse about it than I did. I posted mountains of evidence that all point to Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 being fake G13. 

That is what I have done. I am so very sorry if you do not like to read the truth or read extremely highly compelling evidence from totally valid highly credible sources if it all adds up to something you would prefer to not being the truth, the facts, but that is precisely what I have done so learn it, live it, love it .. and then move on to something new because no matter how many times you might infer there is some ulterior motive for what I am doing or make veiled, or direct, accusations that I might be receiving something for what I am doing you will never ever be able to alter the fact that I am simply telling the truth and sharing exceptionally compelling evidence from very highly credible sources.

So what is your motivation? Just the chance to attempt to discredit someone you dislike, meaning of course me, or are you receiving some large discount on Dr. Greenthumb seeds, or possibly even free seeds from Dr. Greenthumb for your attempt to hush me up, your attempts to discredit me and your attempts to blow a smokescreen to cover up what I clearly stated in the past, as when only a handful of messages back you attempted to claim it was the first you read of my receiving fake Acapulco Gold seeds from Dr. Greenthumb, when it is clear to one and all here that, that is not or was not at all ever the case?


----------



## steampick (Apr 29, 2011)

_ since you Canadians like and want and need to believe you are so special and the best at everything_ 

Uh, Bricktop, you seem to have a rather large anti-Canadian bias, based on this statement. Perhaps this is what is behind your anti-Greenthumb stance? At the very least, I'd say it's as much a reason for you dissing him as it is for farmboi promoting him.

Honestly, I did expect a bit more out of you than the above strident blather.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> So have those who have claimed Dr. Greenthumb's G13 to be real. If you go back through the thread I remained out of it for a while but those who claimed it to be real went on and on. Why should I be limited to only tell the facts once or maybe two or three times when you seem to want to grant free reign to all those saying the fake strain is real and seem to want to allow them unlimited numbers of posts on the subject?
> 
> After all the topic of the thread is that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is fake, not that it is real, so if anything I am staying more on topic than those you seem to believe should have the right to continue to say what they want to say.
> 
> ...


Show me one post I've made saying I think free reign should be given to the people you disagree with. As long as you keep posting insulting novels, people will continue posting jabs back at you. Is it that hard to figure out? Where did I say it was the first I read of you receiving fake Acapulco Gold seeds? Nothing backfired on me! I said I mixed up your dislike for Nirvana with your dislike for Dr. Greenthumb! I believe it is YOU who has the learning disability my friend. I have no desire to shut you up Brick. I just wish you'd be more respectful. We all have our opinions and having disagreements is part of life. Being respectful of others even when their opinion differs from ours is part of what sets us apart from the animal kingdom. I've never done any work for any seedbank or breeder although I would welcome the opportunity if the price was right. It's not ok for me to infer that you might have an ulterior motive but you can turn around and do it right back to me. You're a classy dude Brick!


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

steampick said:


> Honestly, I did expect a bit more out of you than the above strident blather.


I didn't, I knew he'd come at me like a starving pitbull. 
(I never even read that bit BTW, I just gloss over each latest essay)


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I didn't, I knew he'd come at me like a starving pitbull.
> (I never even read that bit BTW, I just gloss over each latest essay)


lol! I don't read the "novels" anymore either. It's usually all the same B.S. anyways.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

steampick said:


> _ since you Canadians like and want and need to believe you are so special and the best at everything_
> 
> Uh, Bricktop, you seem to have a rather large anti-Canadian bias, based on this statement. Perhaps this is what is behind your anti-Greenthumb stance? At the very least, I'd say it's as much a reason for you dissing him as it is for farmboi promoting him.
> 
> Honestly, I did expect a bit more out of you than the above strident blather.


Actually I do not have, as you put it; "a rather large anti-Canadian bias." If for some reason I could no longer live in the U.S. and I could pick any country to live in it would be Canada. I love Canada and for the most part most of the people I have met while there have been very nice people who seemed like they were very good people. But at the same time I have been there a number of times and have often times run into a smugness, an arrogance, a feeling or belief, of superiority over other nations and other people's come from some Canadians and what's his name, frmrboi, said he would support Dr. Greenthumb and made it clear that it was only due to his being Canadian and Dr. Greenthumb being Canadian. 

It could not be because of frmrboi, or whatever, being so impressed by Dr. Greenthumb's strains since I posted an exchange between him and someone else where frmrboi, or whatever he calls himself, clearly stated he had; "never" grown any of his gear. 

That can only mean it is strictly a Canadian thing just the same as if someone from the U.S. who had never grown some U.S. breeder's gear claimed it to be superior to others of claimed some exceedingly highly questionable strain was what it was claimed to be .. then that would be a case of it being nothing more than an American thing .. one American supporting another American strictly because both are Americans, as frmrboi, or whoever, made it clear that his only reason for supporting Dr. Greenthumb is because both are Canadians. 

frmrboi, or whatever, made it clear that he, or she, is one of those who believe that if someone or something is Canadian it is superior, that they or it is unquestionably the best, that they or it are above reproach regardless of a Mt. Everest sized pile of evidence saying that is not the situation, and my, and others, personal experience with Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold and other strains of his short lived fake heritage line.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Show me one post I've made saying I think free reign should be given to the people you disagree with. As long as you keep posting insulting novels, people will continue posting jabs back at you. Is it that hard to figure out? Where did I say it was the first I read of you receiving fake Acapulco Gold seeds? Nothing backfired on me! I said I mixed up your dislike for Nirvana with your dislike for Dr. Greenthumb! I believe it is YOU who has the learning disability my friend. I have no desire to shut you up Brick. I just wish you'd be more respectful. We all have our opinions and having disagreements is part of life. Being respectful of others even when their opinion differs from ours is part of what sets us apart from the animal kingdom. I've never done any work for any seedbank or breeder although I would welcome the opportunity if the price was right. It's not ok for me to infer that you might have an ulterior motive but you can turn around and do it right back to me. You're a classy dude Brick!



Now that is beyond hilarious given the things said to and about me in this thread. Again, while not flat out stating it, you are inferring that others have the right to say whatever they wish to and about me but I do not have an equal right to return their fire. 

I did notice that you dodged my question as to your motivation for continuing to remain in this thread. I answered you when you asked me. So why did you dodge my question? Care to answer it now?



> *And what is it that keeps you here in a thread where the topic is Dr. Greenthumb's G13 being fake? Why do you seem to want to claim otherwise, and why do you devote so much of your time and efforts to me and to me alone and rather than providing any evidence whatsoever in support of Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 you instead attempt to discredit me and question my motives and claim to have never seen messages that you responded to?
> 
> What is your purpose here? What is your goal? What motivation keeps you here? To attack me, to discredit me, to question my motives here and to flame me? Might you be receiving something or another from someone or another for doing that and or for supporting Dr. Greenthumb?
> 
> ...


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Now that is beyond hilarious given the things said to and about me in this thread. Again, while not flat out stating it, you are inferring that others have the right to say whatever they wish to and about me but I do not have an equal right to return their fire.
> 
> I did notice that you dodged my question as to your motivation for continuing to remain in this thread. I answered you when you asked me. So why did you dodge my question? Care to answer it now?


I'll stop when you stop. Deal?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> lol! I don't read the "novels" anymore either. It's usually all the same B.S. anyways.



I could say the exact same thing about what you write, other of course than the; "novels" part. Your messages are more like comic books or beginners reading books ... you know, very short using simple short words and are pure fantasy.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> frmrboi, said he would support Dr. Greenthumb and made it clear that it was only due to his being Canadian and Dr. Greenthumb being Canadian. .


no that's incorrect I said I read all the threads with his name in them to see what others opinion is on the strains, based on the OVERWHELMING positive response I have viewed I like to see people get an idea of what he has to offer if they are looking for something similar. Mostly the "Auto" Iranian 
Because his threads are so popular and in my face everyday I find it easy to add my $.02.
I see you are having trouble remembering my name, that's an early symptom of dementia you know, or a concussion (like the one you received when your cat tried to kill you) Might want to get that checked out.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I could say the exact same thing about what you write, other of course than the; "novels" part. Your messages are more like comic books or beginners reading books ... you know, very short using simple short words and are pure fantasy.


That's because you are so much smarter than me Brick Top, I thought you knew that.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I'll stop when you stop. Deal?


So the deal are offering is this ...... you continue to dodge my question as to your true motivation for remaining here and if I stop telling the truth and sharing facts in, return you will stop trolling me? 

That doesn't sound at all like a very equitable offer to me. With it you get to avoid admitting something you obviously do not want to admit, or else you would have by now and I stop telling the truth and providing evidence about Dr. Greenthumb resulting in all his admirers who are covering for him to continue to spread their pro-Dr. Greenthumb propaganda which would result in fewer people learning the facts and evidence and more being propagandized and fooled into being ripped off. 

How BIG OF A BONUS from Dr. Greenthumb WILL YOU RECEIVE if I were to take you up on your highly inequitable offer? 

For now I will have to ponder on your offer, and I will because frankly I am more than bored by this. But I might not be ready to stop telling the truth and presenting credible evidence yet so you might want to pass on to Dr. Greenthumb that if he wants to PM me and see if he can buy me off the way he has evidently bought you possibly some accord can be reached.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> I could say the exact same thing about what you write, other of course than the; "novels" part. Your messages are more like comic books or beginners reading books ... you know, very short using simple short words and are pure fantasy.





doc111 said:


> That's because you are so much smarter than me Brick Top, I *though* you knew that.


I do know that; "though" you just supplied me with additional proof in case for some reason the 'thought' had not as yet hit me. 

By the way .... that was a GREAT choice on your part to use the  after saying you; *"though"* I knew I am smarter than you.


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 29, 2011)

With all the time wasted on this and your stupid fucking novels, you could've done some overtime at the donut shop and bought your own seeds instead of now trying to get the doc to send you free seeds just to shut up. What a dick you are Brick Top. Go away.


----------



## steampick (Apr 29, 2011)

_ I have been there a number of times and have often times run into a smugness, an arrogance, a feeling or belief, of superiority over other nations_ 

Errrr, this is coming from an American? pot...kettle...black.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I do know that; "though" you just supplied me with additional proof in case for some reason the 'thought' had not as yet hit me.
> 
> By the way .... that was a GREAT choice on your part to use the  after saying you; *"though"* I knew I am smarter than you.


Are you so lacking in ammunition that you must be reduced to picking apart my spelling? It wasn't even my spelling that was the problem, it was a fucking typo! I guess that makes me stupid though.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

steampick said:


> _ I have been there a number of times and have often times run into a smugness, an arrogance, a feeling or belief, of superiority over other nations._


_

you must of been in Toronto, bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah !!!_


----------



## OGMan (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I do know that; "though" you just supplied me with additional proof in case for some reason the 'thought' had not as yet hit me.
> 
> By the way .... that was a GREAT choice on your part to use the  after saying you; *"though"* I knew I am smarter than you.


Bricktop's a bit of a nutter


----------



## Biggybuds (Apr 29, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Bricktop's a bit of a nutter


a bit of a nutter!!! that's like saying mount everest is a bit of a climb!!! lol


----------



## sniffer (Apr 29, 2011)

We are lucky Brick Top is even here ,
all he does is help and give advice ,
and you guys just give him a hard time ,, 
sad


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 29, 2011)

These people don't have anything relevant or intelligent to say so they result to insult, it is pretty sad.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> So the deal are offering is this ...... you continue to dodge my question as to your true motivation for remaining here and if I stop telling the truth and sharing facts in, return you will stop trolling me?
> 
> That doesn't sound at all like a very equitable offer to me. With it you get to avoid admitting something you obviously do not want to admit, or else you would have by now and I stop telling the truth and providing evidence about Dr. Greenthumb resulting in all his admirers who are covering for him to continue to spread their pro-Dr. Greenthumb propaganda which would result in fewer people learning the facts and evidence and more being propagandized and fooled into being ripped off.
> 
> ...


LMAO...........you are killing me, i swear if i spit out my coffee on my computer from another of your posts, i am sending you the bill 4 a new one


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> So the deal are offering is this ...... you continue to dodge my question as to your true motivation for remaining here and if I stop telling the truth and sharing facts in, return you will stop trolling me?
> 
> That doesn't sound at all like a very equitable offer to me. With it you get to avoid admitting something you obviously do not want to admit, or else you would have by now and I stop telling the truth and providing evidence about Dr. Greenthumb resulting in all his admirers who are covering for him to continue to spread their pro-Dr. Greenthumb propaganda which would result in fewer people learning the facts and evidence and more being propagandized and fooled into being ripped off.
> 
> ...


I have no motivation whatsoever. I was simply following this thread in the beginning and noticed your usual condescension so I chimed in. Ever since I've been getting insulted by you so I give it right back. I've grown some of subcool's gear and knowing your opinion of him and his genetics I figured they are probably about as accurate as your opinion on this matter as well. See, I am extremely happy with sub's gear. I knew exactly what I was getting and it was everything I expected and more! I've never grown Dr.GT's gear nor ever met the man. I've never talked to him or been offered anything from him or his company. I just don't like hypocrites.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 29, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> These people don't have anything relevant or intelligent to say so they result to insult, it is pretty sad.


HAHAHAHA!!! This from the punk who posts nothing but BS and inuendo! That's rich.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 29, 2011)

sniffer said:


> We are lucky Brick Top is even here ,
> all he does is help and give advice ,
> and you guys just give him a hard time ,,
> sad


Bricktop? He ain't nothin' but a bunch of puffed up ego on a mission to make himself look good. Take away his computer and he's nothing. I doubt he ever even actually grew a plant in his life, it's all "book learnin' " and book talk. Now that! ladies and gentlemen is sad.../SIZE]


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

sniffer said:


> We are lucky Brick Top is even here ,
> all he does is help and give advice ,
> and you guys just give him a hard time ,,
> sad


maybe a year or two ago but this is the here and now, not sad as all his "advice" is available online if you know how to use google like he does and pastes it here.
He's been suspended 5 times already for inflaming the forums, that your idea of a valuable member ?


----------



## OGMan (Apr 29, 2011)

Bricktop. You said that you grew Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold and proclaimed it a fake. Yet this quote from this thread suggests you didn't. Here's your quote
"Dr. Greenthumb used to have a hybrid Acapulco Gold along with several other hybrid strains named after old landrace strains but they seem to have died out, as in they did not sell because older growers who knew what the real true landrace strains were like tried them and found they were not the real deal."

From this thread; https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/180908-cannabis-strain-lineages-major-retail.html

What's the truth Bricktop? And while we're at it I'd like to see some proof of your grows./SIZE]


----------



## steampick (Apr 29, 2011)

The discussion has gotten away from the issue, with blame easily able to passed all over the place, but if anybody wants to know the essence of the thread, it's this:

Supporters

a) are growing Dr. Greenthumb's gear and are pretty pleased with it and take varying levels of offense at people questioning Greenthumb's _reputation _as a breeder
b) have heard or seen lots of good info on Dr. Greenthumb's gear and are ticked that somebody is "bashing him"
c) May or may not be paid word assasins for Greenthumb
d) Are Canadian

Questioners

a) are questioning the truthy-ness (thanks to Mr. Colbert) of certain Greenthumb strains
b) may or may not be paid word assasins for anti-Greenthumb parties
c) Are fledgling novel writers.

The verdict? Greenthumb's advertising _is_ dubious. Greenthumb's strains _are_ good. 

You're welcome.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 29, 2011)

steampick said:


> The discussion has gotten away from the issue, with blame easily able to passed all over the place, but if anybody wants to know the essence of the thread, it's this:
> 
> Supporters
> 
> ...


I am NOT Canadian.
I have grown many of Greehtnumb's strains and yes they are GOOD.
Every strain I have gotten from him has been EXACTLY as advertised.
I am NOT paid
I have NO problem with truthful statements but it is disturbing to me that people who have never grown a Greenthumb strain spend their time bashing him and misinforming the whole of the Cannabis growing community with a whole bunch of bollocks and lies.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

steampick said:


> The verdict? Greenthumb's advertising _is_ dubious. Greenthumb's strains _are_ good. .


 ummm, which side likes vinyl and which likes digital ?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 29, 2011)

OGMan said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! This from the punk who posts nothing but BS and inuendo! That's rich.


I think you're mistaking facts and common sense for BS and innuendo. Anyone who looks at your posts would know every single post you have is spamming for Greenthumb and nothing else. Your not even trying to be subtle.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> With all the time wasted on this and your stupid fucking novels, you could've done some overtime at the donut shop and bought your own seeds instead of now trying to get the doc to send you free seeds just to shut up. What a dick you are Brick Top. Go away.


What makes you think I want or would accept his seeds? I've purchased seeds from him before and was highly disappointed to find that they were not at all what they were claimed to be. After telling the truth and facts about him if I were to make a deal for seeds he'd likely send me industrial hemp seeds ....... though if he did they couldn't end up being all that much worse than his Acapulco Gold was.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Are you so lacking in ammunition that you must be reduced to picking apart my spelling? It wasn't even my spelling that was the problem, it was a fucking typo! I guess that makes me stupid though.


No ... I knew it was a typo, but considering the comment you just made about intelligence I knew it had to have been maddening to have made such a simple error at such a crucial time and then have attention drawn to it. I just couldn't resist even though I knew it was a simple typo. It was like a Christmas gift or a birthday gift or a gift from God for it to come along with your sarcastic intelligence crack. There is no way I could pass that one up.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 29, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Bricktop. You said that you grew Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold and proclaimed it a fake. Yet this quote from this thread suggests you didn't. Here's your quote
> "Dr. Greenthumb used to have a hybrid Acapulco Gold along with several other hybrid strains named after old landrace strains but they seem to have died out, as in they did not sell because older growers who knew what the real true landrace strains were like tried them and found they were not the real deal."
> 
> From this thread; https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/180908-cannabis-strain-lineages-major-retail.html
> ...




So I guess you're lying then Bricktop. You certainly didn't say you grew it back in 2009 when you posted the above message


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> There is no way I could pass that one up.


 Good call BT ! Being CANADIAN, a natural expert on comedy, it's a no brainer, 'speacially since you have the comedic wit of a dried prune.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> No ... I knew it was a typo, but considering the comment you just made about intelligence I knew it had to have been maddening to have made such a simple error at such a crucial time and then have attention drawn to it. I just couldn't resist even though I knew it was a simple typo. It was like a Christmas gift or a birthday gift or a gift from God for it to come along with your sarcastic intelligence crack. There is no way I could pass that one up.


I don't take myself that seriously so I didn't think that much of it. It seems quite telling to me that you did think that much of it though. I'm flattered Brick! lol! I'm not the one trying to convince the world of my infallibility, so no, it wasn't maddening to me at all. I correct my typos (and I make a lot of them) when I see them or others, like yourself, so kindly point them out. It was a pretty weak "gift" if you ask me, but I suppose I don't really care for you enough to give you much more than that. Enjoy it!


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> With all the time wasted on this and your stupid fucking novels, you could've done some overtime at the donut shop and bought your own seeds instead of now trying to get the doc to send you free seeds just to shut up. What a dick you are Brick Top. Go away.


Overtime? At the donut shop? You are sadly mistaken about what my life is like. Not only do I not put in overtime, I do not put in time. I retired 7 years ago, when I was 49 years old. 

Also, you missed the point of what I actually said, what the meaning of what I said actually was ... that more and more it appears that doc111 must be on the take, he must be receiving something from Dr. Greenthumb for his to put in so much time and effort just to discredit me and attempt to get me to stop telling the truth about Dr. Greenthumb and presenting evidence about his fake G13 being just that, fake. 

It is either that or the guy/girl is a total troll. No one else would bother to go to the effort to stop me that he/she has without compensation of some sort or being a complete and utter troll.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

OGMan said:


> So I guess you're lying then Bricktop. You certainly didn't say you grew it back in 2009 when you posted the above message


What's this? I can't wait to hear how he "explains" his way out of this one! lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *OGMan*
> Bricktop. You said that you grew Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold and proclaimed it a fake. Yet this quote from this thread suggests you didn't. Here's your quote
> *"Dr. Greenthumb used to have a hybrid Acapulco Gold along with several other hybrid strains named after old landrace strains but they seem to have died out, as in they did not sell because older growers who knew what the real true landrace strains were like tried them and found they were not the real deal."
> *
> ...







OGMan said:


> So I guess you're lying then Bricktop. You certainly didn't say you grew it back in 2009 when you posted the above message



So just because the topic of the thread was not Dr. Greenthumb selling fake strains now and then and that I did not specify that I was one of the older growers that tried one of his 'heritage strains' and found that they were fakes allegedly means I did not purchase it and grow it and end up exceedingly disappointed? 

You are really reaching on that one. If not mentioning every strain that disappointed me, or anyone else, from any breeder, every time a breeder was mentioned was somehow proof that someone did not grow something then most people here could be claimed to have never grown things they have grown.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Overtime? At the donut shop? You are sadly mistaken about what my life is like. Not only do I not put in overtime, I do not put in time. I retired 7 years ago, when I was 49 years old.
> 
> Also, you missed the point of what I actually said, what the meaning of what I said actually was ... that more and more it appears that doc111 must be on the take, he must be receiving something from Dr. Greenthumb for his to put in so much time and effort just to discredit me and attempt to get me to stop telling the truth about Dr. Greenthumb and presenting evidence about his fake G13 being just that, fake.
> 
> It is either that or the guy/girl is a total troll. No one else would bother to go to the effort to stop me that he/she has without compensation of some sort or being a complete and utter troll.


If I'm getting paid then I'm a shitty spammer seeing how this is probably the only Dr.GT thread I've ever posted in. I simply figure if you thought subcool's gear was bunk and I've grown his gear and know it not to be bunk, that whatever you say about any other breeder's gear, the opposite must be true. lol! I'm not even defending his gear! If you'd actually paid attention to anything I've written instead of worrying about insulting everyone who disagrees with your "infinite wisdom", you'd see that I'm not defending his gear since I've never grown it. I bet I haven't spent 1/2 the time in this thread, or how ever many countless similar others you're on, as you have. Besides, you're simply trying to deflect. I and several others have questioned your motives for your continuation of the hatefest. You are simply playing the oldest trick in the book by making the same claim about me. Get your own material Brick! lol!


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Good call BT ! Being CANADIAN, a natural expert on comedy, it's a no brainer, 'speacially since you have the comedic wit of a dried prune.


Dried prunes? You should really eat more dried prunes ... it would keep you regular and then you would not be perpetually pissed off and always looking for a chance to take a stab at me, and many others.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Dried prunes? You should really eat more dried prunes ... it would keep you regular and then you would not be perpetually pissed off and always looking for a chance to take a stab at me, and many others.


I guess this would be some of that great advice that (ass)sniffer claims you contribute ?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

doc111 said:


> If I'm getting paid then I'm a shitty spammer seeing how this is probably the only Dr.GT thread I've ever posted in. I simply figure if you thought subcool's gear was bunk and I've grown his gear and know it not to be bunk, that whatever you say about any other breeder's gear, the opposite must be true. lol!


That is totally logical there Mr. Spock, at least it must seem that way to you since you do not know the things that I know. 





> I'm not even defending his gear! If you'd actually paid attention to anything I've written instead of worrying about insulting everyone who disagrees with your "infinite wisdom", you'd see that I'm not defending his gear since I've never grown it. I bet I haven't spent 1/2 the time in this thread, or how ever many countless similar others you're on, as you have.


You need to look back through this thread. Until you and a few others, like that frm guy, started giving me a hard time I was not insulting people. You are attempting to create a false reality to justify your paid for actions or your trolling.



> Besides, you're simply trying to deflect. I and several others have questioned your motives for your continuation of the hatefest.



And I have answered the questions fully and honestly, which when I asked you directly to do the same you ducked the question, several times, and now have come up with your BS line trying to cover that your messages have been bought and paid for or that you are just a total troll. 




> You are simply playing the oldest trick in the book by making the same claim about me. Get your own material Brick! lol!


I can see why you said; "get your own material Brick," because it was you who first asked who was allegedly paying me to say what I have been saying. I thought I would see how you enjoyed being said to be typing for payment and see how you reacted to it. 

As I have said repeatedly, I have done nothing but tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth and presented evidence that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is fake, and I have presented it in staggering proportions, in Biblical proportions. All you have done is trolled me ... either for payment or just for the sheer pleasure you receive from doing so.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Dried prunes? You should really eat more dried prunes ... it would keep you regular and then you would not be perpetually pissed off and always looking for a chance to take a stab at me, and many others.






frmrboi said:


> I guess this would be some of that great advice that (ass)sniffer claims you contribute ?


I wouldn't say it would really fit in that category, but it would still be very helpful for you. It certainly could not turn you into any angrier of an old coot than you already are and it might improve your attitude enough that someone here might come to actually like you for a change.


----------



## sniffer (Apr 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I guess this would be some of that great advice that (ass)sniffer claims you contribute ?


Thats not true ,, only womens bicycle seats


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Brick Top, i like donuts, they go good with my coffee


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

WTF happened to tip top toker? guess he went over to mmma and saw the serrated leaves on dr.greenthumb's cheese and decided to shut his pie (donut) hole


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

steampick said:


> _ since you Canadians like and want and need to believe you are so special and the best at everything_
> 
> Uh, Bricktop, you seem to have a rather large *anti-Canadian* bias, based on this statement. Perhaps this is what is behind your anti-Greenthumb stance? At the very least, I'd say it's as much a reason for you dissing him as it is for farmboi promoting him.
> 
> Honestly, I did expect a bit more out of you than the above strident blather.


Ummm I rather doubt that when Reeferman is one of BT's faves....


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

sniffer said:


> Thats not true ,, only womens bicycle seats


you the one selling them on ebay? your 'buy it nows" are too high
at least that's what i heard


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 29, 2011)

*HighTimes mag awards for DrGreenthumb.*

*Top 10 strains 2009*






*http://hightimes.com/grow/dan/6154*
*C-99 *
*Dr. Greenthumb *
(Pictured above)
The legendary Cinderella 99, known as the Cindy for short, is once again available in seed form for anyone to experience. The Doc tells me that his C-99/Cinderella is a selection from the most potent weve ever found in our tests with original Cinderella F1 seeds and their progeny. No C-99 we have tested has even come close to the resin production and high THC content on this special plant. The terpene profile gives it a lime-pineapple smell with plenty of back end. Even though its slightly on the _sativa_ side, C-99 still yields exceptionally well, especially outdoors. Give Cindy a ride  you wont be disappointed. 
_Flowering time: 8 to 9 weeks_
_Contact: Dr. Greenthumb, 613-330-2404, _drgreenthumb.com





*Top 10 canadian stains of all time..*







*Chemo *
_Dr. Greenthumb_

Yet another potent _indica_ from the land of shorter growing seasons, the Chemo earned its name with a powerful narcotic stone preferred by the medicinal community for pain relief and nausea. Its unique, earthy flavor envelops the mouth, and the hashy odor of a hit lingers in the air.

When growing, Chemo stays true to its _indica_ heritage  feeding heavily, packing on weight quickly and keeping a low profile. The plants smell skunky throughout both the vegetative and flowering stages, and yields are typically spectacular. Freshly harvested Chemo colas need plenty of elbowroom while drying to ensure better evaporation of moisture from within. Dr. Greenthumb, boasting over 25 years of growing and breeding experience in eastern Canada, tells me: Year in and year out, people who have tried Chemo at its best say theyve never encountered anything as good in an _indica_.

_Lineage: Chemo-clone backcross_
_Flowering time: 8 to 9 weeks_
_Contact: Dr. Greenthumb, __drgreenthumb.com_


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> WTF happened to tip top toker? guess he went over to mmma and saw the serrated leaves on dr.greenthumb's cheese and decided to shut his pie (donut) hole


no he was trampled to death in the crowd watching the royal wedding parade, no loss though, really.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> no he was trampled to death in the crowd watching the royal wedding parade, no loss though, really.


WTF, that was some funny shit


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> you the one selling them on ebay? your 'buy it nows" are too high
> at least that's what i heard


if that Megan Fox one is authentic I might take a stab at getting it.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

now i want his c-99, need to finish 'the dope' first though, damn dilema


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> if that Megan Fox one is authentic I might take a stab at getting it.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> WTF, that was some funny shit


you bet, ya see Brick Top, that's the way ya do it ! (prunes pfhhhh)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 29, 2011)

shantibabba/nevels? Garlic bud was clone only or extict after not being offered for many years. 
Tell jim orgtega harvested some garlic bud Pheno skunks sold/gave em to shantibaba/nevel. http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/3519-garlic-bud-2.html
Now garlic bud seeds are for sale at Mr Nice. 

*Very similar to Dr GreenThumb getting a G13 from him.*

Is that also a scam selling fake seeds?
Or do those stardards only apply to Dr Greenthumb?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

> SCARHOLE said:
> 
> 
> > *HighTimes mag awards for DrGreenthumb.*
> ...


Wow .. Dr. Greenthumb's Chemo made the top 10 Canadian strains of all times! So .. that;s like what, the equivalent of being the Jamaican bobsled team that had the best time of all the different Jamaican bobsled teams in the Olympics over the years, even though they failed to qualify for most of the Olympic games since the team was created?

And what in the wide, wide world of sports does it have to do with the actual topic of the thread, that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is a fake, a phony, a fugazi?

What will you do next, list all the High Times Cannabis Cup winning strains Dr. Greenthumb has had, even though there is no legitimacy to Cup wins anymore? 

No .. wait .... I guess you won't be listing all the High Times Cannabis Cup winning strains Dr. Greenthumb has had because he's never had one, has he?


But I guess you could list all the Spannabis Champions Cups he's won .... uhhhhhhh, no, I guess not since his name doesn't seem to show up there as a winner either. 


There is always the HighLife Cannabis Cup I guess ..... opps, I spoke too soon ... no wins show up there for Dr. Greenthumb either. 

Well maybe the IC 420 Growers Cup? Nope, not there either .... another BIG goose egg there for Dr. Greenthumb. 


So in reality making the top ten strains in 2009 according to High Times Magazine and his Chemo at some point in time being called one of the top ten best Canadian strains of all time is sort of like whatever they give the runner up to Miss Congeniality at a beauty pageant. Sort of an honorable mention for giving it the old college try, even though you failed. 

But he's still the BEST alright .. and that's because he's Canadian! Right frmrboi?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 29, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Shantibabas Garlic bud was clone only or extict after not being offered for many years.
> Tell jim orgtega harvested some garlic bud Pheno skunks sold/gave em to shanti baba. http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/3519-garlic-bud-2.html
> Now garlic bud seeds are for sale at Mr Nice.
> 
> ...


I love how you all stood up for him before Dogless's statement came out. You all were bashing DD calling him a liar and saying Doc was a stand up guy and it turned out he was lying all along and he tried to change his story. Dogless's statement about the G13 is suspect at best and Garlic bud seeds aren't available at mr. nice.

P.S. I love how greenthumb used a pic of fully seeded bud for his C99 to make the buds appear bigger than they actually are. Also, you may want to take notice that only High Times advertisers had strains in their top 10 list.

I'd bet anything that Breeders from other countries have been taking a hit since all of the American breeders started popping up and that's why they are resulting to lies and childish acts to stir up business.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 29, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> P.S. I love how greenthumb used a pic of fully seeded bud for his C99 to make the buds appear bigger than they actually are. Also, you may want to take notice that only High Times advertisers had strains in their top 10 list.


Hey now ... you know it isn't fair to mention that the choices were all bought and paid for by advertising dollars. The morons of the world are supposed to actually believed the choices were earned by merit, rather than by the total yearly dollar amount of the combined monthly advertising checks each year. That's top secret stuff there that the peons of the worlds are not supposed to be privy to.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 29, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 29, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Garlic bud seeds aren't available at mr. nice.
> 
> .


Oops, your right. They arent for sale at Mr Nice.(yet?)
I was thinking of a old Shiva Shanti/ garlicbud ad from sensi seeds that looked like it was conected to the Nr Nice ad above it.


I try never to call breeders of anyone liars.

Just trying to make a point, Shanti/ Nevel seem to aquire seeds from Dogless/ Ortega also.
Witch gives him alot of credibilty in my book because they deal with him as well as Dr Greenthumb,,.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 29, 2011)

The best part of this thread is Frmrboi, he is a master shit stirrer. I love to read this thread daily to see what he will say next. Not to take anything away from Brick Top because he is a very articulate speaker with plenty of great knowledge. I love this thread....so entertaining. Keep it up fellas. You should both share credit in the forwarding of cannabis knowledge. Scarhole's aviator is one of the best BTW, so distracting though. Through heated organized discussion great knowledge is obtained.
In the words of the memorable Rodney King "Cant we all get along"...LMAO.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

cleverpiggy said:


> In the words of the memorable Rodney King "Cant we all get along"...LMAO.



When it comes to frmrboi .... I couldn't warm up to him if we were cremated together.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 29, 2011)

Mini Bic

http://www.drgreenthumb.com/PhotoHTMLs/GreenthumbSeedsPG_OhZone.001.htm


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 29, 2011)

Is this a photo of DrGreenthumb?
The Photo is from his site and labled "Doc"?
http://www.drgreenthumb.com/PhotoHTMLs/GreenthumbSeedsPG_Doc.htm


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> http://www.drgreenthumb.com/PhotoHTMLs/GreenthumbSeedsPG_OhZone.001.htm


Pretty picture, nice mini-Bic .. but what do either have to do with the topic of the thread ... that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is a fake? 

It is apparent that this thread has turned into a combination of attacking me, either in hope of discrediting the facts and evidence I have given, or trying to make Dr. Greenthumb look fantastic by writing about and or showing pictures of other strains of his. 

Both are avoidance techniques and SMOKESCREENS to keep the thread from getting back on topic .... that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is not the real true pure original strain that Dr. Greenthumb has wrongly claimed it to be.

What should we expect next, a picture of Dr. Greenthumb saving a kitten that is stuck in a tree, used to prove he's a really great guy?


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> When it comes to frmrboi .... I couldn't warm up to him if we were cremated together.


I completely understand Brick Top and also a VERY funny summary of your relationship with FB. I will definitely use your quote in the future LOL.....


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 29, 2011)

I believe its a Cross of some type also, *[The Original Neville's Cut- First Pure G13 Seed EVER!!!]*


I do believe it came from Neville (threw Jim ortega)
But I dont understand how it could be the "first pure g13 seed ever".

Its the first time hes relased his g13 he breeds without crossing her, IE Iranian G13, Sour 13, chemdawg 13.
Maybe thats why he refers to her as "pure"?


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 29, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Is this a photo of DrGreenthumb?
> The Photo is from his site and labled "Doc"?
> http://www.drgreenthumb.com/PhotoHTMLs/GreenthumbSeedsPG_Doc.htm


SCARHOLE, For the record this is NOT DR.GREEN THUMB. This is a picture of Roger Clinton, he was a straight up pimp.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Oops, your right. They arent for sale at Mr Nice.(yet?)
> I was thinking of a old Shiva Shanti/ garlicbud ad from sensi seeds that looked like it was conected to the Nr Nice ad above it.
> 
> 
> ...


Shanti and Nevil don't deal with Greenthumb and just because Jim Ortega has created some strains doesn't mean he speaks gospel. He posted over at THC Farmer that he had been out of the weed game for 15 years back in 09'.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I believe its a Cross of some type also, *[The Original Neville's Cut- First Pure G13 Seed EVER!!!]*
> 
> 
> I do believe it came from Neville (threw Jim ortega)
> ...


In all honesty those pics don't even fit G13's profile. Just because the pics are labeled G13 it doesn't mean that's what they are. He's trying to call it pure because he thinks people are ignorant enough to believe it.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 30, 2011)

Fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

cleverpiggy said:


> I will definitely use your quote in the future LOL.....


hah ! "HIS" quote ? c'mon man get with the program, the guy couldn't create gas if he ate a bean burritto.
You might get sued by the original creator who he copied and pasted it from, be careful !


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

you guys suck, got up an hour early for the comedy, got my coffee and the only entertainment is Frmrboi.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> you guys suck, got up an hour early for the comedy, got my coffee and the only entertainment is Frmrboi.


Brick Top is waiting for you to finish yer coffee so he doesn't have to buy you a new keyboard.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

Dr GreenThumb isnt selling bud,hes selling seeds.
So if his pic have seeds its prolly because thats what his plants look like.

Ive grown bud with flowers so bid they looked like seeded bud.


I didnt mean neville/ shanti worked with DrGT, I meant to say they both got some breeding stock from Ortega. (Also several other big breeders have his gear for breeding/ TGA, Sensi Seeds an more?)

Thats wild he didnt grow his own "Medicine" for 15 years? That does take away from his credibility a bit in my book....
(And I dont like the way he Slams Rez because he missed his seed sales at Ic Mag. More disgusting breeder hate)




Mini Bick #3


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 30, 2011)

the pictures of the C99 are not seeded.


----------



## punkenstien (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Shanti and Nevil don't deal with Greenthumb and just because Jim Ortega has created some strains doesn't mean he speaks gospel. He posted over at THC Farmer that he had been out of the weed game for 15 years back in 09'.


Just checked out dogless and for being out of the weed game the dude seems heavily connected "the eme fire cut, quesa negro those are real gangster strains that everyone knows are only available to the "mexican mafia marijuanos". Its doubtful those strains will ever hit the market but if Dr Greenthumb is reading this c'mon doc lets get the negotiations going to get these cuts asap!


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

punkenstien said:


> Just checked out dogless and for being out of the weed game the dude seems heavily connected "the eme fire cut, quesa negro those are real gangster strains that everyone knows are only available to the "mexican mafia marijuanos". Its doubtful those strains will ever hit the market but if Dr Greenthumb is reading this c'mon doc lets get the negotiations going to get these cuts asap!


Maybe he doesn't want to end up like the other guys who compete with the "mexican mafia marijuanos". 
His head cut off and his naked body left in the street.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I love how you all stood up for him before Dogless's statement came out. You all were bashing DD calling him a liar and saying Doc was a stand up guy and it turned out he was lying all along and he tried to change his story. Dogless's statement about the G13 is suspect at best and Garlic bud seeds aren't available at mr. nice.
> 
> P.S. I love how greenthumb used a pic of fully seeded bud for his C99 to make the buds appear bigger than they actually are. Also, you may want to take notice that only High Times advertisers had strains in their top 10 list.
> 
> I'd bet anything that Breeders from other countries have been taking a hit since all of the American breeders started popping up and that's why they are resulting to lies and childish acts to stir up business.


Since when are seeded buds bigger than unseeded!? Wow I cannot believe how truly ignorant and stupid you really are Stonedmentalcase. Actually, Stonedmentalcase, it is just the opposite, seeded buds are in my experience much smaller than unseeded buds, so I see it as an honest enough representation and if Greenthumb really wanted to impress people he'd have used a shot of unseeded, fully mature buds; they'd be four or more times bigger than that. Again, wow, are you ever dumb. Maybe...just maybe Doc wanted to show the seeded buds that the actual seeds would come from. Anyway you are an ejit and there can be no argument. This is not a revelation. We've known you're a dummy for along time and this just prooves it. You have zero knowledge and should shut up. 

The real revelation here is that Bricktop is not just a cut and paste artist with no growing skills of his own but that his is also a big fat liar


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

He also mentions hes growing Dr Greenthumb seeds in one of his posts at thc bay.
Sub cool used his ortega indica to make his taco for his first strain "danny Boy"

I think Ortega Is a Hardcore breeder, Id bet he meant he was still working with breeders or was just growing on a smaller scale?
He also mentions how he an others kept the G13 from Neville going all those years.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> The real revelation here is that Bricktop is not just a cut and paste artist with no growing skills of his own but that his is also a big fat liar


definetly big & fat, liar... probably


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 30, 2011)

Why you gotta post pics of my wife man?


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Since when are seeded buds bigger than unseeded!? Wow I cannot believe how truly ignorant and stupid you really are Stonedmentalcase. Actually, Stonedmentalcase, it is just the opposite, seeded buds are in my experience much smaller than unseeded buds, so I see it as an honest enough representation and if Greenthumb really wanted to impress people he'd have used a shot of unseeded, fully mature buds; they'd be four or more times bigger than that. Again, wow, are you ever dumb. Maybe...just maybe Doc wanted to show the seeded buds that the actual seeds would come from. Anyway you are an ejit and there can be no argument. This is not a revelation. We've known you're a dummy for along time and this just prooves it. You have zero knowledge and should shut up.
> 
> The real revelation here is that Bricktop is not just a cut and paste artist with no growing skills of his own but that his is also a big fat liar


hey hey hey now, he may not be fat. Ooooops, didn't see that pic b4 i replied. Is that Brick Top?


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> hey hey hey now, he may not be fat. Ooooops, didn't see that pic b4 i replied. Is that Brick Top?


'fraid so, without his glasses and with the grecian formula (I think he thought it would help him get laid ?)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

Bricktops been growing like 40 years. 
I think he owns a garden shop?
Seems very intelligent
I bet he *knows* about growing.

If you wouldnt start shit with him he could be alot nicer?
Try an keep debates civil?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> The real revelation here is that Bricktop is not just a cut and paste artist with no growing skills of his own but that his is also a big fat liar


What was the great; "revelation," that in a message saying old timers figured out that Dr. Greenthumb's heritage line were fakes that because it was not a thread about Dr. Greenthumb pimping his fake G13, or any other fake strains, I did not go into detail and mention my experience with his fake Acapulco Gold? 

Pointing at that and claiming it as proof I never purchased and grew Dr. Greenthumb's fake Acapulco Gold was a lie.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stink+puss

Do you have a job brick top?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> hey hey hey now, he may not be fat. Ooooops, didn't see that pic b4 i replied. Is that Brick Top?


That's frmrboi actually.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm actually a ninja for hire.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

Originally Posted by *cleverpiggy* *



 
I will definitely use your quote in the future LOL.....

Click to expand...



*



frmrboi said:


> hah ! "HIS" quote ? c'mon man get with the program, the guy couldn't create gas if he ate a bean burritto.
> You might get sued by the original creator who he copied and pasted it from, be careful !


That's right frmrboi-troll ... I could never be clever enough to say something funny ... I'm not Canadian. You guys were born with all the humor ... proof of that shows up in all your pissed off bitching, pissing, moaning, PMSing messages you continually write.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 30, 2011)

I know how copy+ paste????


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> What was the great; "revelation," that in a message saying old timers figured out that Dr. Greenthumb's heritage line were fakes that because it was not a thread about Dr. Greenthumb pimping his fake G13, or any other fake strains, I did not go into detail and mention my experience with his fake Acapulco Gold?
> 
> Pointing at that and claiming it as proof I never purchased and grew Dr. Greenthumb's fake Acapulco Gold was a lie.


Yeah right. I believe you. You just "forgot" to mention your "first hand knowledge" in your post. What a liar!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 30, 2011)

You should change your name to google.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol at all the shills


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 30, 2011)

Had to brick top (aka google) that word shills.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Bricktops been growing like 40 years.
> I think he owns a garden shop?
> Seems very intelligent
> I bet he *knows* about growing.
> ...


I've been growing for 40 years brick a measley 39,
I'm VERY intelligent.
He has a finacial interest in a garden shop only.
I know about gardenig, grown everything from orchids to onions.
We are debating civily, just a little harmless joshing for levity thrown in
Maybe if you read some his other comments like say Tafbangs ceiling light grow you'd see he's not capable of being "nice"
The guys been suspended 5 times already for NOT being nice.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

And so if it were knowledge that you had had 5 infractions, all of which were reversed, it would therefore stand to reason not to believe anything you say, purely based on you being "nice" or not... teehee, let#s all be prejudice agaainst peple we know nothing about. VERY intelligent..


----------



## bajafox (Apr 30, 2011)

steampick said:


> *The discussion has gotten away from the issue*, with blame easily able to passed all over the place, but if anybody wants to know the essence of the thread, it's this:
> 
> Supporters
> 
> ...


I agree completely, nothing but bickering with no value towards whether or not Dr. Greenthumbs G13 is real, there has been way more evidence of it being fake than real.



> *The verdict? Greenthumb's advertising is dubious. Greenthumb's strains are good. *
> 
> You're welcome.


Didn't you just say the discussion has gotten away from the issue??? This has nothing to do with the discussion, it's all about whether or not his G13 is real. I'm sure his gear is good and anyone who doubts that can look up Dr. Grubers Sour Diesel smoke report but that's not why this thread was started.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> 'fraid so, without his glasses and with the grecian formula (I think he thought it would help him get laid ?)


Sorry delusional frmrtroll, you were only partially correct. First, that of course was not me. Three of me would not be that fat, let alone that freaky. Second, there's no Grecian Formula in my home, and there never had been. My hair is still the same color it was when I was a kid, and it's natural, not dyed, and I have not lost any of it yet and it's about two thirds down my back, not short like in the picture of you that you are wrongly claiming is me. Where you were correct is the glasses thing. I did in the last year finally end up needing glasses, but only for reading. 

Do you know what would be really great? If you and your gang of paid Dr. Greenthumb agents would stop trying to protect him and blow a smokescreen to hide that his G13 is fake by attempting to make this thread about me instead of Dr. Greenthumb's G13 being fake and let the thread get back on topic ..... that being how Dr. Greenthumb is selling fake G13 seeds. 

You guys/girls are going all you can to obscure the evidence and the facts. You have totally swerved the thread from it's topic, of how yet once again Dr. Greenthumb is selling seeds that are fakes and calling them by a famous name into being all about me ... because the proof and evidence against Dr. Greenthumb added up to an insurmountable amount, something you and your gang of bought and paid for Dr. Greenthumb agents could not overcome. So the only tactic you and your gang of bought and paid for Dr. Greenthumb agents could do is to shift the topic from the truth to one of those telling the truth and then just troll him until the proof and evidence is so buried that anyone who now enters the thread for the first time will not see it and in hope that if they track back far enough to find it that you and your gang of bought and paid for Dr. Greenthumb agents will have lied enough to discredit me so the proof and the evidence is not believed. 

What are you and your group of bought and paid for Dr. Greenthumb agents so frightened of about allowing the thread to get back on topic? Is it that if you guys/girls allow that to happen everyone will see Dr. Greenthumb for the fraudulent scam artist that he is and that Dr. Greenthumb will ask all for his payment to you guys/girls to be returned?

All of you either have something to lose personally or all of you are just proving over and over and over how you are some of the biggest trolls this site has ever suffered having. If not, you would stop attempting to me me the focus of the thread and instead allow it to return to it's topic of how Dr. Greenthumb is ripping people off by charging outrageous prices for his fake G13 seeds.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> What was the great; "revelation," that in a message saying old timers figured out that Dr. Greenthumb's heritage line were fakes that because it was not a thread about Dr. Greenthumb pimping his fake G13, or any other fake strains, I did not go into detail and mention my experience with his fake Acapulco Gold?
> 
> Pointing at that and claiming it as proof I never purchased and grew Dr. Greenthumb's fake Acapulco Gold was a lie.





OGMan said:


> Yeah right. I believe you. You just "forgot" to mention your "first hand knowledge" in your post. What a liar!



That dog won't hunt son. You know damn well that unless someone is a total puppy and only had one or two grows they never mention in detail every experience they have had with every strain of every breeder in every message they write where a breeder's name is mentioned. 

You and the rest or gang of bought and paid for Dr. Greenthumb agents are grasping at straws out of pure desperation. I posted enough evidence that if this were a court case Dr. Greenthumb would have already been convicted and begun serving his time. All you little clown shoe bought and paid for Dr. Greenthumb agents have done is claim it is real, posted pictures of other Dr. Greenthumb strains that thanks to him paying High Time magazine so much in advertising it bought him 'honorable mention' for a couple strains a few years ago, called me a dick and liked by claiming me to be a liar and posted a picture of one of yourselves or your lovers in a dress and lied and said it is me. 

Why not stop attempting to make me the focus of the thread and allow it to get back on topic ... the topic of course being that the seeds Dr. Greenthumb is charging outlandishly high prices for and claiming to be the real true pure original G13 are fakes, just like the Acapulco Gold seeds he sold me were fakes.

Why do you fear allowing that to happen? What is is that you will lose? Will you have to repay Dr. Greentumb if you stop blowing your smokescreen or is it that you will just really miss the fun of trolling me?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

That is of course the trait of a losing debate team though. When they stop addressing the issues and start making personal attacks against the other side instead. It is a very very intelligent method of debate, works every time


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

how 'bout those serrated leaves?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, how about them? The only reference you seem to be able to give me is for a website that is not operational  and the only reference to serrated leaves states serrated leaves are a trait of exodus cheese. So how exactly is that a pice of proof to your claim....  The only time i find people debating like this is when it comes to religion because they know they've no proof. How is it so hard for you to show me some grow logs of this perfetly legitimate plant? Is it really that hard to do? I mean we've exodus cheese clone grow logs left right and center, more than you can count, so why would noone be bothering with the seeds. hmm


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Since when are seeded buds bigger than unseeded!? Wow I cannot believe how truly ignorant and stupid you really are Stonedmentalcase. Actually, Stonedmentalcase, it is just the opposite, seeded buds are in my experience much smaller than unseeded buds, so I see it as an honest enough representation and if Greenthumb really wanted to impress people he'd have used a shot of unseeded, fully mature buds; they'd be four or more times bigger than that. Again, wow, are you ever dumb. Maybe...just maybe Doc wanted to show the seeded buds that the actual seeds would come from. Anyway you are an ejit and there can be no argument. This is not a revelation. We've known you're a dummy for along time and this just prooves it. You have zero knowledge and should shut up.


Wow, I must have hit a nerve and I was talking about the swollen calyx's. Are you trying to say that the pic of C99 in High Times isn't seeded? I guarantee you it is.



SCARHOLE said:


> He also mentions hes growing Dr Greenthumb seeds in one of his posts at thc bay.
> Sub cool used his ortega indica to make his taco for his first strain "danny Boy"


What does that have to do with G13?



> I think Ortega Is a Hardcore breeder, Id bet he meant he was still working with breeders or was just growing on a smaller scale?
> He also mentions how he an others kept the G13 from Neville going all those years.


Nowhere did Dogless mention anything about the G13 before he tried to bail out Greenthumb.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

uh... you'd have been convicted of perjury and YOU are the troll. There is NO evidence that Greenthumb's G13 is a fake. ZERO. In fact ALL the grow journals and photos that are around of Doc's G13 look like the real deal. Like I and many others have said, everything I have grown from Greenthumb has been spot on as advertised, so I will give him the benefit of the doubt until it is PROVEN otherwise. Perhaps it would be a good idea to stfu and wait until Dr. Gruber and others are finished their grow and then make a comment. Your lies and misinformation add nothing to this thread and if fact do a great disservice to the community*


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I've been growing for 40 years brick a measley 39,


You are correct ... 39 years of growing experience is WAY less than 40 years. The pity is that in your 40 years of growing you have learned less than I learned in my first 5 years of growing. 



> I'm VERY intelligent.


On that point you are correct ... which is totally out of character for you since normally you are always incorrect.




> He has a finacial interest in a garden shop only.



No .. you have attempted to use that lie before, well a variation of it anyway. I am one of five owners of a pot-in-pot nursery that covers roughly 17 acres where we grow trees and bushes to sell wholesale. My four family members who are partners all have degrees in horticulture from NC State. I have read most of their college text books, I have gone to a number of continuing education short courses on horticulture with them, I have picked their brains for information over and over again, and in the case of my sister and brother in law going back to the mid 70's when they earned their degrees and in the cases of my niece and her husband, over the last few years since they earned their degrees. I have searched for, found, and in some cases had to pay, to read research studies on cannabis covering research into parts of it that you and most others here have never heard of let alone know anything about. Prior to the Internet I wore out library cards checking out books on horticulture and what few there were that were cannabis specific. Thanks to that I was growing sensimilla in 1973, to year prior to U.S. Government records show it turning up in the U.S. 

That is hardly only having; "a financial interest in a garden shop," as your lie claimed too be the case. 




> I know about gardenig, grown everything from orchids to onions.


So you are into ornamentals, bravo. As for veggies, until the deer population became so large in my area to where you had to build a maximum security prison around your garden just to keep them out so you would have plants left to harvest I grew veggies too. So you know how to grow onions. WOW! How impressive! I don't know if it is difficult to grow onions in a country that only has two seasons, Winter and July, but down here they are as simple to grow as weeds, so saying you know how to grow onions is not exactly make you gardener of the year. 




> We are debating civily, just a little harmless joshing for levity thrown in



No, you and your bought and paid for guys/girls are doing your utmost to blow a smokescreen by making this thread all about me, and lying your butts off too do it, to obscure the fact that Dr. Greenthumb is scamming people by selling a strain that is not the real true pure original G13 and claiming it is the real true pure original G13, while charging outrageous prices for it in the process. 




> Maybe if you read some his other comments like say Tafbangs ceiling light grow you'd see he's not capable of being "nice"



I am nice to anyone and everyone who is nice to me, which is something you cannot in all honesty say. I provided tafbang with all the information he needed for a successful grow and his reply was to claim he knew more about growing than I do, even though he admitted it was his first grow, and called my messages; "faggotry" and various other unkind things. Had he done half of what he did to me to you, you would troll him until your dying breath. 




> The guys been suspended 5 times already for NOT being nice.


Yet once again you have resorted to a flat out total lie. I have not; "been suspended 5 times already for NOT being nice." You tried another variation of that lie, that blew up in your face, when you lied and claimed I had been given "24 suspensions." Later you attempted to claim you said a 24 hour suspension but I went back and quoted your original message and the word; "hours" was used and the word; "suspensions," the plural form, as in multiple, was clearly used by you. 

What I was given was 5 infractions, NOT suspensions, INFRACTIONS, all of which were reversed, each and every single one of them.

You do realize that the more you LIE about me in hopes of discrediting me and the evidence and proof I have presented about how Dr. Greenthumbs G13 is a fake, that it is not the real true pure original G13 he claims it to be the less credible you appear when you say anything positive about Dr. Greenthumb.

It is more than obvious to everyone reading this thread that since you will LIE about me in a split second in hopes of discrediting me that you will obviously lie about Dr. Greenthumb in a split second in hope of protecting him.

I have mentioned it in this thread before that due to your LIES your credibility rating in this thread and on this topic, heck, on this entire site, is in negative numbers ... but with each and every additional LIE you heap on top of all the rest your credibility rating numbers plunge deeper and deeper into negative numbers. You have repeatedly proven yourself to be a LIAR, to the point where I have to wonder if you are a PATHOLOGICAL LIAR, and anyone who has read your multitude of lies could only wonder the very same thing about you.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Wow, I must have hit a nerve and I was talking about the swollen calyx's. Are you trying to say that the pic of C99 in High Times isn't seeded? I guarantee you it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim Ortega AKA Dogless has more connections, is better known, more knowledgeable and respected in the Cannabis community than you could ever hope to be. You should show some respect punk.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, how about them? The only reference you seem to be able to give me is for a website that is not operational  and the only reference to serrated leaves states serrated leaves are a trait of exodus cheese. So how exactly is that a pice of proof to your claim....  The only time i find people debating like this is when it comes to religion because they know they've no proof. How is it so hard for you to show me some grow logs of this perfetly legitimate plant? Is it really that hard to do? I mean we've exodus cheese clone grow logs left right and center, more than you can count, so why would noone be bothering with the seeds. hmm


oh, it's operational, i just looked at it  ,lmao, you are the one that brought up 'serrated leaves' as a telltale sign of ex cheeselmao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

doesn't seem like it to me lol, care to share some screeenshots or is this going to be an "well i've seen the evidence, if you can't that's your bad" type of proof  i did indeed bring up serrated leaves, and you did indeed fail to provide any proof whatsoever. I'd just love to see you try and defend yourself in court hahahahaha. Googles utter and complete inability to find me anything beneficial relating the his cheese is just a kind of a giveaway.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> doesn't seem like it to me lol, care to share some screeenshots or is this going to be an "well i've seen the evidence, if you can't that's your bad" type of proof  i did indeed bring up serrated leaves, and you did indeed fail to provide any proof whatsoever. I'd just love to see you try and defend yourself in court hahahahaha.


Well that's odd, i just went there too! me thinks you need a new computer ahhhahhhahhha


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> uh... you'd have been convicted of perjury and YOU are the troll. There is NO evidence that Greenthumb's G13 is a fake. ZERO. In fact ALL the grow journals and photos that are around of Doc's G13 look like the real deal. Like I and many others have said, everything I have grown from Greenthumb has been spot on as advertised, so I will give him the benefit of the doubt until it is PROVEN otherwise. Perhaps it would be a good idea to stfu and wait until Dr. Gruber and others are finished their grow and then make a comment. Your lies and misinformation add nothing to this thread and if fact do a great disservice to the community



I, and others, have posted a Mt. Everest sized amount of evidence showing that Dr. Greenthumb is scamming people with his fake G13. 

And regardless of how Dr. Gruber's crop turns out it will be absolutely no proof whatsoever of what the strain actually is. You seem to want and need to believe that if he has big strong sturdy well producing plants with a kick-ass buzz that will be proof that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is not fake. The most it would prove is that Dr. Greenthumb created a good strain. That's all. At best, at the most that is all the proof that could come from Dr. Gruber's grow. 

As for what you are misrepresenting as being lies told by me, well then you are clearly calling Shantibaba and Nevil and DoubleD and others liars since it was their words, actual messages and posted email exchanges that I copied and pasted. 

Are you attempting to claim that you and the rest of your bought and paid for gang of guys/girls, and Dr. Gruber, know more about the real true pure original G13 than people like Shantibaba and Nevil and DoubleD know about it? 

How do you explain Dr. Greenthumb being caught in a lie about where his fake G13 came from and then the ever evolving story about it that has come from him since? How can you explain his description of his fake G13, and how I believe Dr. Gruber, though I may be wrong about that part, and how others have have described their plants being as opposite as night and day from the known to be accurate original description of the real true pure original G13?

This same exchange is occurring on almost every growing site, if not on every growing site, right now and on every one of them that I am a member of or lurk at, including this one, the evidence is overwhelming that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is fake and most people know and say it is a fake. 

That is the reality of the situation .... but then you and your group of bought and paid for Dr. Greenthumb agents will never allow reality to interfere with the false reality all of you are desperately attempting to create, but utterly and miserably failing to accomplish regardless of how many lies all of you tell and regardless of how desperately you attempt to discredit anyone who is telling the truth .... the truth you hate and so very, very much wish were not the truth.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

yup............michiganmedicalmarijuana.org...........works just fine


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I, and others, have posted a Mt. Everest sized amount of evidence showing that Dr. Greenthumb is scamming people with his fake G13.
> 
> And regardless of how Dr. Gruber's crop turns out it will be absolutely no proof whatsoever of what the strain actually is. You seem to want and need to believe that if he has big strong sturdy well producing plants with a kick-ass buzz that will be proof that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is not fake. The most it would prove is that Dr. Greenthumb created a good strain. That's all. At best, at the most that is all the proof that could come from Dr. Gruber's grow.
> 
> ...


come on man , you were WAY funnier yesterday


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I, and others, have posted a Mt. Everest sized amount of evidence showing that Dr. Greenthumb is scamming people with his fake G13.
> 
> And regardless of how Dr. Gruber's crop turns out it will be absolutely no proof whatsoever of what the strain actually is. You seem to want and need to believe that if he has big strong sturdy well producing plants with a kick-ass buzz that will be proof that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is not fake. The most it would prove is that Dr. Greenthumb created a good strain. That's all. At best, at the most that is all the proof that could come from Dr. Gruber's grow.
> 
> ...


You're still a liar and DD is the biggest scam artist, ripp off and bottom feeder around and you KNOW that. Actually, the REAL oldtimers and people with more cred than you will ever have, say it is probably the real deal but that we shall ALL see in the fullness of time. You just shoot your mouth off to make yourself feel like you have a life.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/index.php?app=ccs

I am there now ... as I type this. 

Sign In » 










 Help
 Register Now!
 


*Michigan Medical Marijuana Association: Michigan Medical Marijuana Association*

Jump to content
 

Home
News
Forum
Gallery
Video
Chat
Blogs
Calendars
Classifieds
Tutorials
Members
Arcade
Store
More 
 




 Home
 Michigan Medical Marijuana Association
 

View New Content






 

Welcome to Michigan Medical Marijuana Association! Join us now to get access to all our features. Once registered and logged in, you will be able to create topics, post replies to existing threads, get your own private messenger, and so, so much more. It's also quick and totally free.



Hide message 



Home Advanced 





 Need Legal Assistance?
 Need a Doctor?
 Need Patient Information?
 Caregiver Information?
 





 MMMA Donations
 Log in Problems
 Best Viewed
 Contact MMMA
 Need Help?
 

&lt;a href='http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/ck.php?n=a32d668c&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE' target='_blank'&gt;&lt;img src='http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/avw.php?zoneid=15&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE&amp;amp;n=a32d668c' border='0' alt='' /&gt;&lt;/a&gt; *





Welcome!*






Our Mission:
The Michigan Medical Marijuana Association is dedicated to being the acknowledged state-wide leader in providing services, advocacy and information to medical marijuana patients, caregivers, health care providers and their community. 





*





Recent Articles*



We Passed It. We Can Enforce It. 
Today, 08:35 AM
"We the people" passed this law. "We the people" can also enforce it. Jury nullification 

More &#8594;



We've Been Right All Along! 
Apr 22 2011 08:43 AM
We have been telling people for years the dangers of narcotic pain pills and well...WE WERE RIGHT!! More people die in Michigan from prescription narcotic pain pill over doses than car crashes! And yet AG Schuette and several other big pharma backed Michigan politicians would rather come after us! WE WERE RIGHT!! http...

More &#8594;



Town Hall Live: Medical Marijuana 
Apr 22 2011 08:41 AM
fyi; SHOW UP - SPEAK UP - STAND UP http://cmntv.org/201...ical-marijuana/ Michigan Town Hall Live Monday, April 25, 2011 &#8211; 6-7pm Join CMNtv and The Oakland Press for a conversation on the the issues facing Michigan today. Host Charlie Langton moderates a discussion on Michigan&#8217;s Medical Marijuana Law. TOPIC: Michigan Medical Marijuana Law PA...

More &#8594;



Researchers: Prescription Pills Are The True Ga... 
Apr 15 2011 10:02 AM
fyi; ://promises.com/promisesnews/articles/prescription-drugs/prescription-pills-are-gateway-drugs/ Still think that using prescription drugs recreationally is harmless? According to a new study by researchers at the University of Buffalo (UB), opioid prescription drugs are the most common type of gateway drug for illicit drug addicts. Lead r...

More &#8594;



Ontario Judge Declares Criminalization Of Pot U... 
Apr 14 2011 10:39 AM
In the midst of house bills that threaten to restrict or remove our rights to grow and use medical marijuana Ontario is at the cross roads of a determination and now one step closer to the legalization of marijuana through out the country. To have a court of appeals recognize the fact to deprive someone with a serious condition of medical mariju...

More &#8594;





*





Recent Blogs*



New Years Eve Cannabis Cup 2010 
Dec 26 2010 11:48 AM
Almost Sold Out. Only 46 Tickets left. ALL TICKETS must be purchased By Wednesday, December 29th. For Security Purposes, NO TICKETS SOLD AT THE DOOR! NO EXCEPTIONS! This is a Private MMMP Event. Thank you for your understanding. Please go to My link and/or My link for complete details. Please Call, 800-946-4501 begin_of_the_skype_...

More &#8594;



New Years Eve 2010 Cannabis Cup Ball 
Dec 04 2010 07:04 AM
The Hazel Park Compassion Center proudly presents Amsterdam Casino Night, soon to be opening the Amsterdam Bulldog Cafe. :thumbsu: Reserve your Tickets Now! Non-Members $35.00, Members $25.00 800-946-4501 www.hpmcc.net :goodjob: Event will include a Delectable Dinner, Decadent Desserts, Sex in the City Salads, Soft Beverage ...

More &#8594;



Motown Medical Marijuana Bowl... 
Nov 21 2010 08:46 PM
When February 2011 Where Detroit Why atient Education and Marijuana Culture Fellowship... Music and Soul Food It gonna be like Motown all over Again... More info to follow... Thanks 2 all who made the DownRiver Medical Marijuana Bowl a great success! Exspecally our Sponsors Michael Komorn Puff Danny Planet Geeen Trees Radio Big Daddy Gree...

More &#8594;



Amsterdam Casino Cannabis Cup Night 
Nov 15 2010 09:29 AM
Happy Thanksgiving everyone. All Compassion Clubs Invited, On Saturday November 27th, 2010 and New Years Eve, Only $25 per Ticket for a Night of Freedom and Fun. The Hazel Park Compassion Center is sponsoring Monthly Cannabis Cup Events at different Private locations for Security purposes. DNA Strain TESTS WILL BE ADMINISTERED for Top Three...

More &#8594;



Tis The Season 
Nov 01 2010 08:07 AM
Posted by Hazel Park Compassion Cent Come join us this Holiday Season on Thanksgiving Weekend and our New Years Eve Celebration. We The People of The Hazel Park Compassion Center have our new Beautiful 4000 sq. ft. Medical Building one mile from I-696 and I-75 Interchange in conjunction with the AMMA. :thumbsu: Our Private Venues held in Privat...

More &#8594;






&lt;a href='http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/ck.php?n=abaa1882&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE' target='_blank'&gt;&lt;img src='http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/avw.php?zoneid=5&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE&amp;amp;n=abaa1882' border='0' alt='' /&gt;&lt;/a&gt; &lt;a href='http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/ck.php?n=a4471421&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE' target='_blank'&gt;&lt;img src='http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/avw.php?zoneid=6&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE&amp;amp;n=a4471421' border='0' alt='' /&gt;&lt;/a&gt;​

*92 active user(s) (in the past 10 minutes)*

55 guests, 2 anonymous users


greatermi compassionclub,
 ToppCare,
 Marvin Jane,
 hofner67,
 leejarvey,
 Sledge,
 Yahoo,
 Google,
 Afi,
 jjs070470,
 Sinsemillaplease,
 Facebook,
 seed man,
 Dilligaf,
 smokeythebear,
 Ashley Roachclip,
 SpartanHort,
 Upmedical,
 BassManD,
 jimbojinx,
 Timmahh,
 UP northern,
 Santas_Helper,
 BennyMac,
 chron,
 +Silverblue,
 rambozo420,
 mayorshaggy37,
 wingnut,
 Cleverpiggy,
 MLN,
 wildman69,
 ODAWADANNY,
 Captain Obvious,
 CherryCrush,
 congoma,
 michigan.mmma,
 DayTripper
 



Listen to internet radio with PlanetGreenTrees on Blog Talk Radio​ ​ 
​ 
&lt;a href='https://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/ck.php?n=a55fe748&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE' target='_blank'&gt;&lt;img src='https://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/avw.php?zoneid=1&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE&amp;amp;n=a55fe748' border='0' alt='' /&gt;&lt;/a&gt;&lt;a href='https://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/ck.php?n=a55fe748&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE' target='_blank'&gt;&lt;img src='https://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/advert/www/delivery/avw.php?zoneid=1&amp;amp;cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE&amp;amp;n=a55fe748' border='0' alt='' /&gt;&lt;/a&gt; 





​ 





​



 



Time Now: Apr 30 2011 12:15 PM
 

Back To Top
Forum Home
Delete My Cookies
Mark Board As Read
 Community Forum Software by IP.Board 
Licensed to: MMMA, Michigan Medical Marijuana Association


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

So care to give me some screenshots or anything..? You seem to have a very strong aversion to showing any proof in this debate  anyone else other than AP and WH able to view that journal or get me some pictures from that site? http://www.michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You're still a liar and DD is the biggest scam artist, ripp off and bottom feeder around and you KNOW that. Actually, the REAL oldtimers and people with more cred than you will ever have, say it is probably the real deal but that we shall ALL see in the fullness of time. You just shoot your mouth off to make yourself feel like you have a life.


DoubleD is a liar? If so then why did Dr. Greenthumb claim his fake cut came from DoubleD and when DoubleD said it did not Dr. Greenthumb backed off his claim from where his fake cut, or self created strain actually came from and admitted that it did not come from DoubleD? It is Dr. Greenthumb who is a liar, well, him and you also.




> Emails between doubled and Dr. Greenthumb
> 
> Quote:
> I would like to make clear to all members here that dr greenthumbs g13, which he is advertising as my cut, is a down right filthy lie. I have never sold, traded, or bartered my cut to ANYONE EVER. I have thought about selling it in the past but i never did. Dr greenthumb is a scammer, it makes me wonder what else he is lying about also?
> ...


----------



## fletchman (Apr 30, 2011)

I paid for my G13 and Endless Sky seed, no spam here

Im happy so far, looks like quality genetics too me. and I hope my patients will like the finished product, which is the most important thing.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Never mind all that. You know full well DD is a rip off artist and con. Have you no shame? You're still lying to us, so I don't expect an honest answer.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

I dont thank DrGt is paying anyone to debate here?
(Im a stoner not a lawyer, he chose poorly lol)

His ads in High times are little 1/10th of a page.
Not a big cash cow for Hithtimes.

His seeds run from Cheep to Very expensive.
100$ for a pack of 11 (9$ea) 
to 200$ for a pack of 3 (65$ ea) 
( And Feminized available, free shipping, actual customer support, No Euro Mark up.)

*I dont think hes claiming to have the origional G13 as it was in 1973.*
*Hes claiming to have a pure cut of one of Nevills G13 Hybrids.*
His G13 has pedigree from Ortega-Neville if you choose to believe it.
It is the first time he has offered his G13 with out crossing it with one of his other lines. Witch I believe is why he called it "Pure G-13". 

*Nevilles crosses are the The ONLY REAL/PURE G13 KNOWN to the public.*
Thre is no IBL G13, it wasnt pure ever. An it only survived with crosses from nevel.
So if someone is growning or selling a "Pure or real G13" it would have to be one of Nevils crosses. 
So if Drgt or anyone says "I got a real G13" they are just sayn "I got one of Nevilles real G13 crosses"
I wouldnt call companys as Scamers a liars for selling his G13 crosses an not giving a history lesson on G13 an explain its not pure.


You got Acopulco gold an didnt like it. Fair enough.
But that dosent prove hes a scammer an sells fakes.
As you proclaim as if its proven fact to thats only opinon.
I do believe you that his A-G wasnt the greatist, because he removed it from his site.


As for why the lies about DD Cut, It was because Jim Ortega asked it from Drgreenthumb as a contition of sale, he didnt want to be credited.
Jim ortega came clean an told everyone that he sold it to Drgt, an it wasnt DDs cut. 
And cleared Dr greenthums name in my opinion.
Story hasnt evolved or changed since then.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So care to give me some screenshots or anything..?


you need to get off your "arse" and find it yourself otherwise people will think yer a bum.


----------



## steampick (Apr 30, 2011)

Holy shit bricktop, stop it with the monster posts of nothing. My scroll finger is sore. Either find the picture and post it or don't. I don't want evidence that Michigan MMA exist (I know it does already) or that you can find your way there (I knew you could already).

_This has nothing to do with the discussion, it's all about whether or not his G13 is real_

bajafox: People are claiming that the G13 is fake, and I've said (or "the verdict is") that his advertising is probably dubious. That does pertain to the discussion. If it's fake then he's advertising falsely, right?

Anyway...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Jim Ortega AKA Dogless has more connections, is better known, more knowledgeable and respected in the Cannabis community than you could ever hope to be. You should show some respect punk.


'
ROFLMAO, I have no respect for anyone who condones the sale of a single seed for $100. If Dogless is Jim Ortega then I think he's a less than respectable person with some good herb and nothing has shown that he has the real G13. The plants so far don't even represent what the original G13 was.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You just shoot your mouth off to make yourself feel like you have a life.


About that .... I retired at the age of 49 years old. I am into my 25th year of living in a 2,750 square foot home that was paid for in full with a personal check the day I closed on it, no mortgage whatsoever, not even for so much as one single day, on the shore of a 50,000 acre lake with roughly 825 miles of shoreline. Unless you win a big lottery or some relative dies and leaves you a great deal of money you will never be lucky enough to live the life I live, and have lived for many years now. 

I hope when you are old and find yourself a WalMart greeter so you will be able to pay your rent and afford to be able to eat human food instead of dog and cat food that you think back about your comment about my life. I only hope you do not cry too hard when you do and you realize that you would give anything, virtually anything, to have a life that would be only half as good as mine.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I dont thank DrGt is paying anyone to debate here?


It would certainly seem bizzarre to pay people, but when the likes of OG are on this forum with no other reason or posts other than biggin gup dr greenthumb, you have to take it with a grain of salt 

Strange about michiganmedical, must be blocked to my country for some odd reason, not sure why that would be though. Can sonmeone pull up some of the pics from the apparent grow journal for me pretty please?


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> '
> ROFLMAO, I have no respect for anyone who condones the sale of a single seed for $100. If Dogless is Jim Ortega then I think he's a less than respectable person with some good herb and nothing has shown that he has the real G13. The plants so far don't even represent what the original G13 was.


Like you'd know. You're so ignorant you didn't even know unseeded buds were larger than seeded one LOL


----------



## bajafox (Apr 30, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I paid for my G13 and Endless Sky seed, no spam here
> 
> Im happy so far, looks like quality genetics too me. and I hope my patients will like the finished product, which is the most important thing.


Again, this has absolutely nothing to do with proving if it's real or not. There are a lot of good quality breeders out there that can match, if not exceed Dr.G's genetics without having to lie about their origins.



SCARHOLE said:


> I dont thank DrGt is paying anyone to debate here?
> (Im a stoner not a lawyer, he chose poorly lol)


Scarhole, how much did you pay for your seeds from Dr.Greenthumb, if I may ask? 



steampick said:


> bajafox: People are claiming that the G13 is fake, and I've said (or "the verdict is") that his advertising is probably dubious. That does pertain to the discussion. If it's fake then he's advertising falsely, right?
> 
> Anyway...


Yes, but your so called verdict that his gear is good has nothing to do with proving if his G13 is real or not, would you agree with that? I'm not trying to attack you but you simply did the same thing most other people are doing, your post was basically an outline of this entire thread.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It would certainly seem bizzarre to pay people, but when the likes of OG are on this forum with no other reason or posts other than biggin gup dr greenthumb, you have to take it with a grain of salt
> You mean like Bricktop?
> 
> 
> Strange about michiganmedical, must be blocked to my country for some odd reason, not sure why that would be though. Can sonmeone pull up some of the pics from the apparent grow journal for me pretty please?


I think you have to be a member to view photos.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> And so if it were knowledge that you had had 5 infractions, all of which were reversed, it would therefore stand to reason not to believe anything you say, purely based on you being "nice" or not.



No, not at all. The true reasons behind the infractions and the true reasons for them being reversed would have to be taken into consideration. 



> *let#s all be prejudice agaainst peple we know nothing about. VERY intelligent..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean like how you and your gang of bought and paid for Dr. Greenthumb agent guys/girls are prejudiced against me? 

Oh ... and when using the word; "intelligent" it is always a mistake to make multiple errors, like; *"let#s" and;* "*agaainst" and; "**peple" just previous too it. 

*It shows a major lack of intelligence about using the word; "intelligent."


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't access any part of the site whatsoever, so if anyone can take a screen cap of a pict or two i would be genuinely grateful. All i've asked from post one is just for some damned proof, i couldn't care, we can talk it out till we're blue in the face, until there are pics that's all we can do and noone will really change their opinions.

bricktop has posts anywhere and everywhere on this forum pertaining to any and everything. You have nothing whatsoever but posts about dr greenthumb, are you saying that should be striking me as suspicious?

Oh, and bricktop, that post was arguing your side. Have you genuinely not noticed me arguing continuously against all these "he's wonderful" members?... The post was not directed at you but at frmboi who decided that someone being nice or having recieved infractions (he seems to think bans cus he argues like that) is cause to disregard anything that person asis as a lie. Being a nice or a "nasty" person has nothing todo with the truthfullness of what that person has to say. Calling someone a lying bastard is not nice, but it would not detract from the fact that they might very well be a lying bastard  I've not been sat here claiming i am very intelligent, i have no reason to need to try and come off as intelligent. If i make typos i make typos, i couldn't care, i assume you've all the mental capability to work out what's being said..

i have to say though i am a bit shocked that you're so involved in this thread yet you're under the impression i'm arguing for greenthumb..  If i was, that picture of various e cheese buds and then the statment of "it looks nothing like exodus cheese" would have kind of indicated which side i was arguing for here.

And making spelling mistakes does not have all that much todo with intelligence  laziness maybe, but not intelligence, i'm fully aware of how words are supposed to be spelt (the most of them that is, start adding multiple S's and C's and i get into a bit of trouble though haha)


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

And he effed with Hobbes, so he has no respect from here at all. he is pure


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Like you'd know. You're so ignorant you didn't even know unseeded buds were larger than seeded one LOL



What are you talking about? Do you want to see some of my grows again. I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## steampick (Apr 30, 2011)

_ but your so called verdict that his gear is good has nothing to do with proving if his G13 is real or not, would you agree with that?_ 

Was just summarizing the "supporters" claims (which are indeed a bit off-topic).


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> And he effed with Hobbes, so he has no respect from here at all. he is pure


I never talked bad about hobbes at all. Show me a post where I dissed hobbes at all.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I never talked bad about hobbes at all. Show me a post where I dissed hobbes at all.


Was talking about BT


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Was talking about BT


My bad......


----------



## bajafox (Apr 30, 2011)

steampick said:


> _ but your so called verdict that his gear is good has nothing to do with proving if his G13 is real or not, would you agree with that?_
> 
> Was just summarizing the "supporters" claims (which are indeed a bit off-topic).


Yes I know, that's why I said your post was just an outline of the thread. If you start from the beginning you will notice that up until the good Dr.s minions started using personal attacks to prove a point, there was a lot of really good information and the majority of that information mostly proves that his G13 is fake with almost ZERO evidence that it is real. 

Even if you excluded all of Brick Tops post from this thread, you will still only find nothing but evidence with real sources showing that he does not indeed have the real G13.

Trust me, I wish it was because I would jump on the Dr.Greenthumb bandwagon, aside from hoping to order his Sour Diesel (due to Dr.Grubers smoke report and a request from a good friend to grow it) I have no interest in his gear, but to me, the real deal G13 seeds is something I would love to add to my small and slowly growing collection of seeds. I'd like to some day be 50+ years old, kids out of the damn house and start a few G13 seeds and say shit like "I remember this used to be the shit" haha

I have a high interest in finding out whether or not it's real, so far nothing has convinced me that it is.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> come on man , you were WAY funnier yesterday


You know I am incapable of being funny because I am not Canadian. At least according to frmrboi all I can to is C&P. 

But just what is your major aversion to allowing this thread to get back on track, for it to be about Dr. Greenthumb pimping fake G13 seeds for outrageously high prices? Why won't you and your little 'Spanky and Our Gang" or 'East Side Kids' gang stop attempting to make the focus of the thread about me and allow it to get back on track? 

What is it that you have to lose? Is it shipments of free seeds from Dr. Greenthumb or would you just really miss trolling me? You know there has already been an insurmountable amount of evidence and proof supplied that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is indeed a fake and you know you are incapable providing so much as one single shred of evidence to refute it, so you are doing your best to obscure the facts. 

So there has to be a reason why you and the rest of your little denial team keep blowing this smokescreen of yours. So, what is it?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You Bricktop waste more bandwidth with CRAP than anyone I have ever seen. What is this WINGNUT stuff all about?


It was said the link was no good, that the site would not come up .... I tried it, the site opened up and I posted the home page to show it. 

Was that really so far beyond your cognitive abilities to keep you from being able to figure that out on your own and not need me to tell you?

Clearly it was .... which would also explain why you could believe that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is not what it actually is, fake G13.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You know I am incapable of being funny because I am not Canadian. At least according to frmrboi all I can to is C&P.
> 
> But just what is your major aversion to allowing this thread to get back on track, for it to be about Dr. Greenthumb pimping fake G13 seeds for outrageously high prices? Why won't you and your little 'Spanky and Our Gang" or 'East Side Kids' gang stop attempting to make the focus of the thread about me and allow it to get back on track?
> 
> ...




Firstly. Bricktop you lied and have lost all credibility.
Secondly.There is no proof it is not G13 and everything everyone has gotten from Greenthumb has been legit according to actual growers, so his word carries more weight than mere suppositions.
Thirdly. Your "mountain' of evidence is not evidence at all, just opinion.
Fourthly. Anyone who was interested in the real truth would have waited until the grow reports were in but you're on a witch hunt for your own reasons.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> It was said the link was no good, that the site would not come up .... I tried it, the site opened up and I posted the home page to show it.
> 
> Was that really so far beyond your cognitive abilities to keep you from being able to figure that out on your own and not need me to tell you?
> 
> Clearly it was .... which would also explain why you could believe that Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 is not what it actually is, fake G13.


Clearly, you are the fake Bricktop


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You know I am incapable of being funny because I am not Canadian. At least according to frmrboi all I can to is C&P.
> 
> But just what is your major aversion to allowing this thread to get back on track, for it to be about Dr. Greenthumb pimping fake G13 seeds for outrageously high prices? Why won't you and your little 'Spanky and Our Gang" or 'East Side Kids' gang stop attempting to make the focus of the thread about me and allow it to get back on track?
> 
> ...


none of the above, i just have no use for you and feel you deserve all you are getting


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> SCARHOLE said:
> 
> 
> > *I dont think hes claiming to have the origional G13 as it was in 1973.*
> ...


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

*In memory of Hobbes  Brick Top


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, and bricktop, that post was arguing your side. Have you genuinely not noticed me arguing continuously against all these "he's wonderful" members?...


Sorry if I misread/mistook something you said. It happens to everyone from time to time and when in the middle of a cat fight it is more likely to occur than at other times.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> none of the above, i just have no use for you and feel you deserve all you are getting


So you are a troll and you fully support all the other trolls that have attempted to make this thread about me rather than about Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13.

That was one of the options, so now we all know what your motivation actually is. You just chose to not use the word and admit it.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> none of the above, i just have no use for you and feel you deserve all you are getting


Personally. I think Bricktop took DD up on his offer of free seeds to anyone who would dis Greenthumb. Is that what's going on here?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Sorry if I misread/mistook something you said. It happens to everyone from time to time and when in the middle of a cat fight it is more likely to occur than at other times.


HAHA, old BT got so excited, he bashed one of his cronies


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> So you are a troll and you fully support all the other trolls that have attempted to make this thread about me rather than about Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13.
> 
> That was one of the options, so now we all know what your motivation actually is. You just chose to not use the word and admit it.


What we have learned is that you lied and that in fact YOU are the troll Bricktop


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Personally. I think Bricktop took DD up on his offer of free seeds to anyone who would dis Greenthumb. Is that what's going on here?


you may be on to something


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Indeed he did. I have learnt my lesson to be clearer and include quotes as a opint of reference  Shit happens, we ent all perfect like you.

And so you are simply trolling arou/nd after BT "in memory of hobbes"? That sounds pretty pathetic to me.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Firstly. Bricktop you lied and have lost all credibility.
> Secondly.There is no proof it is not G13 and everything everyone has gotten from Greenthumb has been legit according to actual growers, so his word carries more weight than mere suppositions.
> Thirdly. Your "mountain' of evidence is not evidence at all, just opinion.
> Fourthly. Anyone who was interested in the real truth would have waited until the grow reports were in but you're on a witch hunt for your own reasons.


The thing is we are seeing the plants and they don't fit the G13 profile. G13 wasn't a huge yielder nor fruity.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> What we have learned is that you lied and that in fact YOU are the troll Bricktop



lol, did you just call someone a troll. Your only contribution to this site is 300 posts spamming for greenthumb.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed he did. I have learnt my lesson to be clearer and include quotes as a opint of reference  Shit happens, we ent all perfect like you.
> 
> And so you are simply trolling arou/nd after BT "in memory of hobbes"? That sounds pretty pathetic to me.


lmao,guess you don't know about how he effed with Hobbes do you? like i said BT


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> The thing is we are seeing the plants and they don't fit the G13 profile. G13 wasn't a huge yielder nor fruity.


I beg to differ. G13 was supposed to be the biggest Indica ever seen and that's how it's playing out with NUMEROUS grow journals right now. Fruit? Well that's one man's interpretation of the taste. Thing was, G13 was treasured by breeders for adding weight to anything you bred it to. Once again you show your complete ignorance of what G13 is supposed to be


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 30, 2011)

I dont know enough to comment in this thread so I will keep my thoughts to myself.

Carry on.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> lmao,guess you don't know about how he effed with Hobbes do you? like i said BT


I couldn't give two damns what he did with hobbes. It's not relevant in any way shape or form  Just keep on trolling though, everyone respects trolls and takes their angry words to heart..


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> *In memory of Hobbes  Brick Top



When will you stop attempting to use that tired worn out old chestnut? It was not as if no one else here every disagreed with him or was attacked by him. And while I do not recall if it was you or someone else, but someone claimed he had some sort of; "problems" so who knows why he went off the reservation? If his problems were psychological possibly he stopped taking his meds or needed them increased, or cut, and he became overly temperamental and could not deal with anyone not always totally agreeing with him about everything so he ran and hid.

Who knows why he actually left, especially if he had the; "problems" he was said to have? He is bound to have just switched boards ... so if you miss your buddy so much why don't you search the other growing sites, find him, join and hang with him again rather than bitch, piss, moan and PMS about me because Hobbes allegedly had; "problems" and took a powder?

Why not drop all the things that are utterly meaningless to this thread and allow it to get back on track? Why can't you do that? Why WON'T you do that?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> I beg to differ. G13 was supposed to be the biggest Indica ever seen and that's how it's playing out with NUMEROUS grow journals right now.



LOL, G13 got it's fame for it's potency. The hybrids were made to up the yield and flavor. I can't believe you're trying to reinvent what G13 was to fit your story.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> LOL, G13 got it's fame for it's potency. The hybrids were made to up the yield and flavor.


Again, your ignorance is showing


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

Hobbes is alive an well. 
He lurks over at John Stewarst daily show forum.
Hes trying to learn to make malarial cures with Artemisia extracts.
I just dont condone him giving himself malaria for tests...

Swing by an say "high"!
I dont think they discuss bud there lol

http://forums.thedailyshow.com/?page=ThreadView&thread_id=37896


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> When will you stop attempting to use that tired worn out old chestnut? It was not as if no one else here every disagreed with him or was attacked by him. And while I do not recall if it was you or someone else, but someone claimed he had some sort of; "problems" so who knows why he went off the reservation? If his problems were psychological possibly he stopped taking his meds or needed them increased, or cut, and he became overly temperamental and could not deal with anyone not always totally agreeing with him about everything so he ran and hid.
> 
> Who knows why he actually left, especially if he had the; "problems" he was said to have? He is bound to have just switched boards ... so if you miss your buddy so much why don't you search the other growing sites, find him, join and hang with him again rather than bitch, piss, moan and PMS about me because Hobbes allegedly had; "problems" and took a powder?
> 
> Why not drop all the things that are utterly meaningless to this thread and allow it to get back on track? Why can't you do that? Why WON'T you do that?


never , as long as you are around


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Even if you excluded all of Brick Tops post from this thread, you will still only find nothing but evidence with real sources showing that he does not indeed have the real G13.


Look through the earlier part of this thread, before it turned into a troll Brick Top thread, and you will find I provided a great deal of evidence pointing to the virtual impossibility of Dr. Greenthumb having; "pure G13" as he claims to have. That is why this has turned into a pile on and troll Brick Top thread .... because I supplied overwhelming evidence that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is indeed a fake and all those who bow at the feet of Dr. Greenthumb detest me for having done so. What we are now witnessing is the payback I am receiving for having provided a large amount of evidence from highly credible sources along with the original description of the true original G13, which in no way is at all even half close to the description Dr. Greenthumb uses. 

What we are seeing is what happens to someone who is honest and dealing with people who intensely dislike honesty if it is not praise for their chosen God of Ganja.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Again, your ignorance is showing


Anyone who has been around knows that the G13 wasn't a huge yielder and had a bad taste.


> In its pure form it was apparently not very pleasant smoke, tasting
> like lawn clippings, soaked in a mixture of urine and feces (fecal flavors are
> common in pure afganicas) with a lovelly aftertaste of burning tires.
> The shear power could not be
> denied however and that's what made the strain's rep.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Hobbes is alive an well.
> He lurks over at John Stewarst daily show forum.
> Hes trying to learn to make malarial cures with Artemisia extracts.
> I just dont condone him giving himself malaria for tests...
> ...


thank you i will


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Just wondering here, what if any ability is there to take a feminized plant, and make it herm or seed itself etc?


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> When will you stop attempting to use that tired worn out old chestnut? It was not as if no one else here every disagreed with him or was attacked by him. And while I do not recall if it was you or someone else, but someone claimed he had some sort of; "problems" so who knows why he went off the reservation? If his problems were psychological possibly he stopped taking his meds or needed them increased, or cut, and he became overly temperamental and could not deal with anyone not always totally agreeing with him about everything so he ran and hid.
> 
> Who knows why he actually left, especially if he had the; "problems" he was said to have? He is bound to have just switched boards ... so if you miss your buddy so much why don't you search the other growing sites, find him, join and hang with him again rather than bitch, piss, moan and PMS about me because Hobbes allegedly had; "problems" and took a powder?
> 
> Why not drop all the things that are utterly meaningless to this thread and allow it to get back on track? Why can't you do that? Why WON'T you do that?


Why won't you wait for the grow journals to come before passing your Johnny Walker wisdom?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just wondering here, what if any ability is there to take a feminized plant, and make it herm or seed itself etc?


OH OH, i bet BT knows, he knows everything, lmao


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just wondering here, what if any ability is there to take a feminized plant, and make it herm or seed itself etc?


uh, could you translate that into North American english, MATE ?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Is it possible to self a feminized plant. If asking if you can take a feminized plant and cause it to seed itself needs translation, it makes me wonder..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

The skill is in the procuring of the rare clone only stains.
Then selfing them, an selection for pontency, yeild ect.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Why won't you wait for the grow journals to come before passing your Johnny Walker wisdom?


Again, when these come out to be nice yielders with a fruity scent it will prove it's not real G13 but you will just say that's what G13 is.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Is it possible to self a feminized plant. If asking if you can take a feminized plant and cause it to seed itself needs translation, it makes me wonder..


of course you can, how stable it would be we'll find out, I know racerboy is goinhg to try it with his G13 seeds he BOUGHT.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> of course you can, how stable it would be we'll find out, I know racerboy is goinhg to try it with his G13 seeds he BOUGHT.


Well that's exactly what i mean  if doc paid 25K for his g13 he's got to be dumb as ditchwater. If racerboy selfs his seeds, he has g13 seeds, he can then just start selling them for half docs price and docs fucked  Or is it not g13 unless it's doc that has bred the seed? If he's done it so should racerboys be able to


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Anyone who has been around knows that the G13 wasn't a huge yielder and had a bad taste.


 I just Googled it and apparently we're both right. It is known for both its potency and exceptional yield


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well that's exactly what i mean  if doc paid 25K for his g13 he's got to be dumb as ditchwater. If racerboy selfs his seeds, he has g13 seeds, he can then just start selling them for half docs price and docs fucked  Or is it not g13 unless it's doc that has bred the seed? If he's done it so should racerboys be able to


why self them? just sell clones for 5k. doc knows this will happen, even mentioned it at mmma


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Firstly. Bricktop you lied and have lost all credibility.




I have never lied so much as one single time about what I have said about Dr. Greenthumb's fake Acapulco Gold and the evidence I have presented from others, like Shantibaba and Neville, are totally credible. 

It is you who are lying about my allegedly having lied. 



> Secondly.There is no proof it is not G13 and everything everyone has gotten from Greenthumb has been legit according to actual growers, so his word carries more weight than mere suppositions.


Who? What; "legit actual growers" are you talking about? Has so much as one single one of them ever had the real true G13 in the past when it was actually real true G13 so they would have an accurate comparative base to go by? Or aren't they in fact nothing more than people you just prefer to believe and whose word you would take regardless of how incorrect they are? 

If and when Nevil gets some Dr. Greenthumb G13 seeds, grows them out and deems it to be original, then I will admit that I had to have been in error about everything I have said about Dr. Greenthumb's G13. But until someone like Nevil, someone who had the strain, who grew the strain, who made crosses with the strain and who would know the strain if he grew it again deems it to be legitimate, then all other claims made by all other people who never had the strain before and wouldn't know it from most of the other roughly 3000 existing strains are utterly meaningless. They could never be anything more than their own personal opinion. They would have absolutely nothing more than their own wishes and desires and opinion to base their claims on .... nothing. 




> Thirdly. Your "mountain' of evidence is not evidence at all, just opinion.



It did happen to come from people like Shantibaba and Nevil and DoubleD ... all people who would know infinitely more about the true original G13 than you ever could or Dr. Gruber or anyone else here ever could. They had the original, they worked with the original, they knew the original. You nor no one else here can claim the same level of knowledge or experience with the real G13. So what they have said, that you are attempting to weaken by saying it is only their; "opinion," still carries more weight than every single thing that every single person who has never possessed, grew and worked with and smoked the original G13 could ever claim about both the original G13 and Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13. 





> Fourthly. Anyone who was interested in the real truth would have waited until the grow reports were in but you're on a witch hunt for your own reasons.



That is one of the most asinine things I have ever read in my entire life. Do you honestly believe that someone who has never possessed, grown, smoked or worked with or even seen the original G13 would be qualified to deem it to be real just because they might grow Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 and like it, or even love it? Would that, in your mind, actually constitute irrefutable proof of any sort? If so you have a very weak unimaginably irrational and totally illogical mind.

As for what you so wrongly called a; "witch hunt" taking place on my part, that is another of your multitude of lies. I have only told the truth about how Dr. Greenthumb ripped me off by selling me fake Acapulco Gold seeds. I included reports of others who said it was not real and that it was extremely low quality, which verifies what I said about it, and I have posted information from true experts, not people you like, but true experts like Shantibaba and Nevil and DoubleD all in an attempt to warn people to be dubious about Dr. Greenthumb since he has a proven track record for selling strains he claims are famous named strains from the past, but are not actually those strains. I am hoping to help people from being ripped off the way I was ripped off. You on the other hand seem to want people to purchase Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13, and regardless of the quality of the strain, still not receive what they thought they were actually paying for and what they actually wanted. 

Why is that?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> When will you stop attempting to use that tired worn out old chestnut? It was not as if no one else here every disagreed with him or was attacked by him. And while I do not recall if it was you or someone else, but someone claimed he had some sort of; "problems" so who knows why he went off the reservation? If his problems were psychological possibly he stopped taking his meds or needed them increased, or cut, and he became overly temperamental and could not deal with anyone not always totally agreeing with him about everything so he ran and hid.
> 
> Who knows why he actually left, especially if he had the; "problems" he was said to have? He is bound to have just switched boards ... so if you miss your buddy so much why don't you search the other growing sites, find him, join and hang with him again rather than bitch, piss, moan and PMS about me because Hobbes allegedly had; "problems" and took a powder?
> ...





Angry Pollock said:


> never , as long as you are around



Fine ... keep making an ass of yourself if that's what gets you off.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> I just Googled it and apparently we're both right. It is known for both its potency and exceptional yield


lol you googled it. It was never know for it's yield. It's hybrids were.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Well the justification for his prices is recouping the 25K he paid for it, so seems like a pretty fucking crazy business plan to willingly invest 25K in a clone when the instant he starts selling to recoup he could end up never selling another bean again if the opposition was ruthless enough. Now i find myself asking if he needed to justify recouping the money, would he really have invested 25K knowing full well that he could lose it overnight?

Damn, i'm tempted to buy a couple of beans now if just for the reason of ofrcing his hand and making him sell for $10 or so. Then people will start wondering why the "best strain in the world" sells for $10 on his site but the rest $200, the whole range would drop in price. I've never taken a degree in business but this just seems dumb as shit, he has no financial protection agaisnt his 25k investment whatsoever


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well that's exactly what i mean  if doc paid 25K for his g13 he's got to be dumb as ditchwater. If racerboy selfs his seeds, he has g13 seeds, he can then just start selling them for half docs price and docs fucked  Or is it not g13 unless it's doc that has bred the seed? If he's done it so should racerboys be able to


 racerboy's seeds would be S2s, but if they are as stable as the S1s yes he is indeed fucked, probably why he wants to break even on what he paid for the clone. I calculated he'll need to sell just 225 packs. There's at least 10 people here that have bought them, multiply that by the non registered viewers on this site alone, I think he'll be alright.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> It was said the link was no good, that the site would not come up .... I tried it, the site opened up and I posted the home page to show it.
> 
> Was that really so far beyond your cognitive abilities to keep you from being able to figure that out on your own and not need me to tell you?
> ...





OGMan said:


> Clearly, you are the fake Bricktop



You formulate your position and argument like a fifth grader. You just say random meaningless things you hope will discredit me and divert attention away from your totally failed attempts to protect your chosen God of Ganja. Based on your persistence it seem more and more likely that you must be receiving something in return from someone for your continual attacks which are clearly intended to keep this thread from being allowed to get back on track.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 30, 2011)

the picture from the MMMA site and the link.....http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/30455-dr-greenthumb-seeds-uk-cheese/page__p__286378__fromsearch__1#entry286378


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

As i've said i am unable to access their site in any way shape or form. So if someone fancies uplaoding some screenshots of the journal, i'd appreciate that. None of you even seem to get it, if he is selling legit beans, that pleases me! I hate having a bloody lcone only strain that i can't afford to let die. As it is though there is a lot more reason to consider it shit than legitimate.


----------



## fletchman (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> lol you googled it. It was never know for it's yield. It's hybrids were.


Then DoubleD doesn't have pure G13 either. Are you calling him a liar too?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Then DoubleD doesn't have pure G13 either. Are you calling him a liar too?


I think I've told you about 1,000 times that I don't think DD has pure G13 either.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

No one has the origional G13 that came from Sandy Wienstien.
The only "real" G13 to be had is Nevilles G13xHaze or G13 x hashplant or maybe a G13xNl.

The questions I have are....
Witch cross did Nevel sell/trade with Jim Ortega. That s the one aquired by DrGreenthumb threw Ortega.

Did Jim Ortega realy keep it alive all those years , after he admitted he "was getting back in the game after 15 years"?

Did Jim Ortega sell DrGT DDs Super heavy hield g13, it looks like it to me?




I did recieved free seed from DrGt (chemo Iranian), 
As I said before. 
I am no more on his payroll than yall are on Attitudes payroll for gowing there free seeds.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> No one has the origional G13 that came from Sandy Wienstien.
> The only "real" G13 to be had is Nevilles G13xHaze or G13 x hashplant or maybe a G13xNl.
> 
> The questions I have are....
> Witch cross did Nevel sell/trade with Jim Ortega. That s the one aquired by DrGreenthumb threw Ortega.


Holy shit, Thank you.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> No one has the origional G13 that came from Sandy Wienstien.
> The only "real" G13 to be had is Nevilles G13xHaze or G13 x hashplant or maybe a G13xNl.
> 
> The questions I have are....
> ...


No idea on the leigtimacy of the info but nice to read something contructive to the thread none the less 

What were the conditions on your free seed? that you write up a journal? Seems a bit odd that he'd just give you a seed for no reason other than asking for one considering what he demands on his site. Or was it a free seed alongside a purchase?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

Dude I been sayn that forever.
The ony other way There could be more pure G13 would be.
If they mixed G13xhp x G13xHaze together enuff to get a " G13-99"


----------



## fletchman (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I think I've told you about 1,00 times that I don't think DD has pure G13 either.


And I thought I made it clear that I want the cut DD has Big and fruity, I might just rename it "Big&Fruity" LOL!!

dogless would have the same thing DD has and that is fact, if DD is telling the truth.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Dude I been sayn that forever.
> The ony other way There could be more pure G13 would be.
> If they mixed G13xhp x G13xHaze together enuff to get a " G13-99"


 That's the only thing that anyone had been arguing is that it wasn't pure g13 or Nevil's original breeding parent.

It couldn't be G13 99% unless they had the pure g13 to back cross it to. They could have a stabilized G13/ Skunk 99 or a G13/NL 99 or an IBL or even a clone that survied from original F1 stock but not a G13 99.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> As i've said i am unable to access their site in any way shape or form. So if someone fancies uplaoding some screenshots of the journal, i'd appreciate that. None of you even seem to get it, if he is selling legit beans, that pleases me! I hate having a bloody lcone only strain that i can't afford to let die. As it is though there is a lot more reason to consider it shit than legitimate.


Sorry, cant do screenshots.
Here are some of the posts from the site...

Original post...
"Hi friends,
I wanted to show a few pictures of the trait that identifies the clone only "Exodus Cheese" cut that Dr. Greenthumb successfully produced an S1 of a few years back (selfing the original cut is not a common or easy thing as hardcore Cheesehead's know). I have grown this strain (Greenthumb's) for several years and lost my mother a while back and let me tell you, this is some serious hardcore medication. I recently restarted one and I have patiently been waiting for it to show up. Same as my last ones, it takes a little while in veg to start showing this so be patient. I was housekeeping tonight making some cutting's, and noticed it finally starting to show up on the cuts that I made.
I am not doing a grow journal on it at this moment, but just wanted to show everyone. 
When I do run some next round I'll post some pictures somewhere (probably right here).
Anyone notice what it is?"


And later...



Kushfiend, on 18 April 2011 - 12:59 PM, said:
There are actually many strains with double serrations like that and a lot are way more prevalent than the pics you presented.



"They aren't as prevalent because they are just starting to show, which is stated in the original post. The double serrations aren't on every serration of the original clone either and can take a few nodes to show. I've grown both the original clone and Doc's, the end product of both were spot on. 
I had no choice except to try Doc's, as I lost all my elite clones in a big drama a few years ago, and have slowly been reacquiring the verified cuts as I can. Until I can find a verified Exodus cut then this is as close as I'll get. 
The reason there are more strains showing this trait now is because of all the crosses breeders are putting out with the original strains that originally had this trait. "



The guy who put it up goes by the name Porcupine and from personal experience he is a very stand up guy. He has helped me as a grower and also been a personal friend when i needed one. He journals a lot of stuff and shows what he is doing with pictures, so please lets not just dismiss him as another 
"spammer", I dont want to post up his stuff just to be ripped apart when he's not here to defend himself.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

So i've nothing to go by other than it has serrated leaves? I want pictures  There is then a post saying many strains have serrated leaves, so i could be wrong in stating that serrated leaves are an indication that it is cheese, just a trait that cheese carries among others. 

I'll just have to keep waiting for proof i guess. you don't even need to take screen shots though, you can just add the image url into the rollitup photo uploader if that makes it easier. I just foind it utterly bizzarre that google gives me aboslutely nothing in return of useful results when searching greenthumb exodus. As if noone in the world has grown it and documented it, which considering what the strain is and it's reputation, would seem just daft. everything is so strange and illogical.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So i've nothing to go by other than it has serrated leaves? I want pictures  There is then a post saying many strains have serrated leaves, so i could be wrong in stating that serrated leaves are an indication that it is cheese, just a trait that cheese carries among others.
> 
> I'll just have to keep waiting for proof i guess. you don't even need to take screen shots though, you can just add the image url into the rollitup photo uploader if that makes it easier. I just foind it utterly bizzarre that google gives me aboslutely nothing in return of useful results when searching greenthumb exodus. As if noone in the world has grown it and documented it, which considering what the strain is and it's reputation, would seem just daft. everything is so strange and illogical.


 So everyone knows, I dont present that as proof, i just tried to fill your request to the best of my abilities.

Well, we would have had at least one journal to go by but i waited to long. The Docs Cheese was next on my list but when i was ready to run it, it was sold out. If and when he brings it back it will be at the top of my list.
I think you should give it a try when it comes back..im sure you can afford the $200, and you might get the replacement you want. If not you will still get some good buds to smoke while you wait for the "real" one.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> the picture from the MMMA site and the link.....http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/30455-dr-greenthumb-seeds-uk-cheese/page__p__286378__fromsearch__1#entry286378




Congratulations on the find! Job well done. Other than one thing of course, the Exodus Cheese cut is not the only cannabis plant in existence know to have double serrated leaf edges. 

On MNS pictures of a male plant with double serrated leaf edges was posted and the question of why that was the case was asked the Nevil posted the following reply.



> *Male Leaf Trait ?* Can anyone please tell me what strain this double serrated leaf trait come from?
> Attached Thumbnails





> Nevil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then there was this from http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/26852-double-serrated-leaves-full-on-ketama-landrace-indica/



> *Double Serrated Leaves Full On Ketama Landrace Indica
> ...or is it? *
> 
> 
> ...


Then there is this too:


> Calio S1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is also this:


> *WHITEBERRY SKUNK * thanks
> exclusive.... i'd say yes
> i have had it for 4 years now
> it came out of portland from a good buddy of mine
> ...


And from a thread about; "G/house Great White Shark"



> Posted 17 January 2010 - 09:39 PM
> right,i grew some outdoors and indoors.
> i vegged a nice 3' narrow/slender plant and whacked it under 12/12 it looked like thai weed, very sativa.*It had the distinctive leaf blades with double serration* ,like a sharks teeth,hence the name.Anyways this plant had dark green leaves,hermied and i wouldnt mind too much but i cloned off it
> 
> ...


I also ran across this.



> You can grow tremendous yields with Greenhouse Seed Company's Arjan's Ultra Haze #1. *The fan leaves are huge and double-serrated.* The plants and colas are monstrous. Here is a video on youtube of their grow.
> 
> http://forum.grasscity.com/outdoor-marijuana-growing/263318-outdoor-heaviest-yielding-strains.html


*Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree*



*Arjan's Haze #1* »»» Mostly Sativa
Mostly Sativa


There are many more I could add. It appears that a double serrated leaf edge is not as uncommon as many seem to believe and while it is a trait of the Exodus Cheese cut it is not exclusive to it nor so highly limited to it that it having a strain called Cheese and it having a double serrated leaf edge is proof positive that it is indeed Exodus Cheese. It might mean it likely is, but it does not mean it definitely is.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SCARHOLE*
> Dude I been sayn that forever.
> The ony other way There could be more pure G13 would be.
> If they mixed G13xhp x G13xHaze together enuff to get a " G13-99"






stonedmetalhead1 said:


> *That's the only thing that anyone had been arguing is that it wasn't pure g13 or Nevil's original breeding parent.*



Exactly ... that is ALL that I have been arguing all along, that; "it wasn't pure g13 or Nevil's original breeding parent."

The description of Dr. Greenthumb's G13 fits the G13 x NL description almost perfectly. I would not begin to argue that it could not be or is not G13 x NL, only that it is not; "pure G13 or Nevil's original breeding parent" or a cutting from it.

Plant shape/growth pattern, yield, fruity flavor ... it's all there just like G13 x NL.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 30, 2011)

well it was stated here that the ex cheese had 'double serrated' leaves . soooooooo, doc's ex cheeses has double serrated leaves. hm, good enough 4 me


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> well it was stated here that the ex cheese had 'double serrated' leaves . soooooooo, doc's ex cheeses has double serrated leaves. hm, good enough 4 me


Did you bother to read message # 824? It only lists a handful of strains with leaves with serrated edges. It is not such an uncommon thing that it is proof positive of anything. I would say it does say enough to say it is fairly likely it is as claimed to be, but I would not go so far as to say it is clear and sound enough proof that it wipes away all possible doubt.

But what the heck .. if he has a strain with double serrated edges, regardless of how many other strains have the same, if it's good enough for you ... that is all that matters ...... to you.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> well it was stated here that the ex cheese had 'double serrated' leaves . soooooooo, doc's ex cheeses has double serrated leaves. hm, good enough 4 me


lol. That's like saying "the plants green, good enough for me".


----------



## fletchman (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


So Brick, are you saying that DoubleD is a liar and never received Nevil's pure G13 cut? How bout Jim Ortega? Cause It wont be long and DD will be selling S1's of his "G13". Are you gonna give him the same treatment you're giving Doc?

DD's plants are BIG&Fruity*


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

fletchman said:


> DD's plants are BIG&Fruity


And no one believes his is pure G13 either.


----------



## fletchman (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> And no one believes his is pure G13 either.


Except for him


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

Ive always thought all the liberation of the G13 from Miss. was bullshit.

But Shanti/ Neville know there bud, what ever they took back to Amsterdam an breed with was a special plant regardless of name or proof.

I feel the same with Dr Greenthumb an DDs G13, they know bud an what ever its heritage it looks insane. 
And I believe booth have a good chane of being real G13s from Neville, but they were crosses.

But Drgt has to mean his "pure G13" is one of nevills pure G13s just not crossed with his gear like it had only been available previously.
Thats why he calls it Nevels cut an called it cut DDs (tell DD found out lol).



Folks I learned along time ago, be nice to the oldtimers especialy at work, cause if your not they wont teach you shit. An you get to learn it all the hard way.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Ive always thought all the liberation of the G13 from Miss. was bullshit.


Agreed and the plant we are talking about is the plant that Nevil bread with known as G13 and is where G13 gained it's fame regardless of the story behind it.



> I feel the same with Dr Greenthumb an DDs G13, they know bud an what ever its heritage it look insane.


So are you in agreement that is not Nevil's original breeding stock/pure g13? That is the only argument I had which was Greenthumb was misrepresenting what the strain actually was.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Did you bother to read message # 824? It only lists a handful of strains with leaves with serrated edges. It is not such an uncommon thing that it is proof positive of anything. I would say it does say enough to say it is fairly likely it is as claimed to be, but I would not go so far as to say it is clear and sound enough proof that it wipes away all possible doubt.
> 
> But what the heck .. if he has a strain with double serrated edges, regardless of how many other strains have the same, if it's good enough for you ... that is all that matters ...... to you.


did you read tip top tokers post about ex cheese having double serrated leaves? and that was 'his' way of knowing if it was ex cheese or not? well now you posted the pics, you tell me if it has 'double serrated 'leaves or not. hmmmmmmm? and supposedly, tip top toker has grown ex cheese, but you are the expert, you tell me how ex cheese should look. lmao...........i guess you want scratch and sniff pictures?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> *
> 
> Exactly ... that is ALL that I have been arguing all along, that; "it wasn't pure g13 or Nevil's original breeding parent."
> ...


*



fletchman said:



So Brick, are you saying that DoubleD is a liar and never received Nevil's pure G13 cut? How bout Jim Ortega? Cause It wont be long and DD will be selling S1's of his "G13". Are you gonna give him the same treatment you're giving Doc?

DD's plants are BIG&Fruity

Click to expand...

I have no idea what DoubleD may or may not have had at what time in the past or where/who it came from. Regardless of what that might or might not have been if he begins to sell seeds that produce thick bushy heavy producing plants with a fruity flavor smoke and claims it to be true pure original G13, then I will say that particular strain is not true pure original G13.

As some of the information I posted earlier in the thread stated, information if I remember correctly came from Shantibaba, it said that the original eventually lost vigor and died out. Some have claimed it was a virus and that some plants in the hands of some were saved, but I do not believe that for one second. I fully believe that all that has survived from those days that have G13 in them are the heartiest of crosses, and nothing else or nothing more. 

If anyone advertises a G13 strain as being the true pure original G13 rather than some type of cross and it's a thick heavy yielding fruity flavored strain I will say it is not the true pure original G13. 

You may have missed it earlier in this thread but Reeferman is one of my favorite breeders, I love most all of his true sativas, but he sells a G13 that he calls RM G13 and I said in this thread that it isn't the real true pure G13. If I will say that about one of my favorite breeders I will say it about any breeder. But he does advertise his RMG13 as being G13 x White Widow, at least he does on Hemp Depot. http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/reeferman/RMG13.htm Even if he calls it RM G13 as long as in the description he mentions it is really G13 x White Widow, then I have no problem with it. Now I do somewhat question if there isn't something else in the mix that is not mentioned though. As Shantibaba said it, about a decade after Nevil had the true original pure G13 Soma and Reeferman purchased some old hybrid seeds from Nevil through third parties. They have hybrids, not the real deal. So if Reeferman's RM G13 was a hybrid to begin with then his G13 x White Widow has to have something else in it ... but at least he does not use the words; "pure G13" about his strain like Dr. Greenthumb does on his site. 

The original was nothing at all like any strains offered today that are claimed to be G13. The descriptions of each of them are as different as night and day. They are all hybrids or pure fakes.*


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> And no one believes his is pure G13 either.


then why harp on it? since 'noone believes his is real g13', i guess no one will buy it


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Agreed and the plant we are talking about is the plant that Nevil bread with known as G13 and is where G13 gained it's fame regardless of the story behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you in agreement that is not Nevil's original breeding stock/pure g13? That is the only argument I had which was Greenthumb was misrepresenting what the strain actually was.


I agree its not some scraggly early 70s sativa dom G13 that would have been grown at the univeristy of miss, an that its not Nevils origonal fem clones he used to make his g13 crosses.

I think DrGTs pure g13 simply means he hasnt crossed it with any of his stains. As it was only available in crosses from him previously.

I think even Jim ortega had a cross of some sort. But there is no way to prove anything.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I have no idea what DoubleD may or may not have had at what time in the past or where/who it came from. Regardless of what that might or might not have been if he begins to sell seeds that produce thick bushy heavy producing plants with a fruity flavor smoke and claims it to be true pure original G13, then I will say that particular strain is not true pure original G13.
> 
> As some of the information I posted earlier in the thread stated, information if I remember correctly came from Shantibaba, it said that the original eventually lost vigor and died out. Some have claimed it was a virus and that some plants in the hands of some were saved, but I do not believe that for one second. I fully believe that all that has survived from those days that have G13 in them are the heartiest of crosses, and nothing else or nothing more.
> 
> ...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I agree its not Nevils origonal fem clones he used to make his g13 crosses.


Thank you



> I think DrGTs pure g13 simply means he hasnt crossed it with any of his stains. As it was only available in crosses from him previously.
> 
> I think even Jim ortega had a cross of some sort. But there is no way to prove anything.


You know that's not what he's trying to say. His description says Nevil's pure G13, pure being the important word. If he was saying it was a hybrid he wouldn't have labeled it like that and wouldn't be trying to sell a hybrid for $100 a seed. That was his whole appeal is that he was trying to say he had a legendary plant that everyone would want.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Did you bother to read message # 824? It only lists a handful of strains with leaves with serrated edges. It is not such an uncommon thing that it is proof positive of anything. I would say it does say enough to say it is fairly likely it is as claimed to be, but I would not go so far as to say it is clear and sound enough proof that it wipes away all possible doubt.
> 
> But what the heck .. if he has a strain with double serrated edges, regardless of how many other strains have the same, if it's good enough for you ... that is all that matters ...... to you.


 


WoodyHaze said:


> did you read tip top tokers post about ex cheese having double serrated leaves? and that was 'his' way of knowing if it was ex cheese or not? well now you posted the pics, you tell me if it has 'double serrated 'leaves or not. hmmmmmmm? and supposedly, tip top toker has grown ex cheese, but you are the expert, you tell me how ex cheese should look. lmao...........i guess you want scratch and sniff pictures?



I am not claiming to be an expert on the Exodus Cheese cut. I merely pointed out that double serrated leaf edges alone are not positive proof that a strain that is called or claimed to be Cheese is the Exodus cut just because it has double serrated leaf edges. I only gave a short list of other strains that have double serrated leaf edges, but the list could have been made much longer, and it is always possible that someone, and I am NOT saying Dr. Greenthumb did this, but someone could take one of those strains and cross it with some other Cheese and if the right plants were chosen and enough crosses were made they could come up with 'a' Cheese with double serrated leaf edges and it would not be the Exodus cut. 



> *did you read tip top tokers post about ex cheese having double serrated leaves? and that was 'his' way of knowing if it was ex cheese or not?*


"His" way or not, double serrated leaf edges are not anywhere near as uncommon as some evidently believe them to be, so having a plant with them is not in and of itself proof positive that it is Exodus Cheese even if it is 'a' Cheese of some sort.

But I did say it is fairly likely that Dr. Greenthumb's IS the real deal, but that it having double serrated leaf edges is not proof positive that it is. 




> *well now you posted the pics, you tell me if it has 'double serrated 'leaves or not.*


The pictures I posted were of plants with double serrated edges that are NOT the Exodus Cheese cut, and not even Cheese varieties and instead different strains. I did not post the picture the leaf that was allegedly true Exodus Cheese. That was posted by Dr. Gruber and was only in my message due to my having quoted his message that the picture was in.

Scratch and sniff pictures would be nice ... if they were of say ... Keira Knightly or Natalie Portman or the Olsen Twins or someone like that. Do you happen to have any? If so, how 'bout posting them?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> nobody can prove if its real or fake, all we can do is think for ourselves. i think g13 is not real, from the stories i read, everything is based on hearsay. not enough proof for me. real or not, like i said before, $100 per seed is nuts. the way i see it, its just like when a breeder calls his strain white widow, or blueberry....its all about marketing.


I think this post pretty much sums this entire thread up. Nobody even knows if this strain is for real or not and even if it is, there's not a person alive who can prove it is real or if what they are claiming they have is the "real deal" G13. This thread stopped being about Dr.GT or his G13 a long time ago. It's turned into nothing but a flamefest and nothing productive can ever come of it. Why not just let this thread die a quiet, peaceful death?


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 30, 2011)

Edit: Let it die!!


----------



## steampick (Apr 30, 2011)

Killed by death? Killed by death!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 30, 2011)

steampick said:


> Killed by death? Killed by death!


Could somebody please drive a wooden stake through its heart....................just to be on the safe side.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenthumb supporters are the one's responsible for trolling up this thread and taking it off-topic. Also couple of them have already stated they don't think he has the original G13 Nevil used to create his F1's either which was the whole point of this thread.

You played a big part in bringing nonsense into this thread also by trolling up brick top so don't think you're so innocent.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 30, 2011)

Listen. Jim Ortega (Dogless) says it is G13, so to my mind it is G13. Jim has the cred PERIOD and nothing you say is going to change that. Besides that I trust doc; so say what you want, I believe what Jim and Doc say.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I think this post pretty much sums this entire thread up. Nobody even knows if this strain is for real or not and even if it is, there's not a person alive who can prove it is real or if what they are claiming they have is the "real deal" G13. This thread stopped being about Dr.GT or his G13 a long time ago. It's turned into nothing but a flamefest and nothing productive can ever come of it. Why not just let this thread die a quiet, peaceful death?



I am all for the death of this thread, but I will share some parting words, words that I cannot remember if I said previously in this thread or in another thread on the same topic on another site.

There are varying stories even among those who 'claim' to have had or worked with or knew people who allegedly had the alleged original strain. Some say it was developed by the U.S. Government at the University of Mississippi .. that seems to be the most popular story .. but some swear that the alleged strain itself was confiscated in a bust and when tested was found to be uber-potent and seeds were then sent to the University of Mississippi for growing and researching the strain. Then there is the part where cuttings were slipped out. Some say it is a total myth and none of that ever happened. None of us know for sure and none of us ever will know for sure. 

Regardless of that what is known is that Nevil did have a strain that was called G13, a very potent strain that was used in several or more crosses by him and also by a select few others, but by all accounts over time the original lost vigor and died. 

While there is an ever so slight possibility that the original exists somewhere, frankly I very highly doubt it. The probability of it still existing, in the same original genetic form, is likely as close to being zero as could be mathematically calculated. 

But there is a high probability that some crosses that have at least some percentage of G13 in them, either high or low, do still exist. There are too many of them out there from too many breeders, some highly reputable ones, for me to believe that they are all total fakes, all total lies. 

But I really do not believe that the real strain that Nevil and a small number of others did have, regardless of it's true origin, still exists, not in the same genetic form.


So if everyone else is in agreement and ready, I say we dig a grave, toss this thread in, sing "Abide With Me" over it, and let it quietly pass into the endless oblivion of the ethereal air of the Internet and leave the argument to all those on other growing sites who are not ready to stop arguing over something that is as endless of an argument as does God exist or why the chicken crossed the road .... or should that be what came first, the chicken or the egg? Either way, I am sure you all fully understand what I am saying .... well ... all but maybe one of you ... but the rest of you can explain it to him after he's finished picking his onions and orchids.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Listen. Jim Ortega (Dogless) says it is G13, so to my mind it is G13. Jim has the cred PERIOD and nothing you pipsqueeks say is going to change that. Besides that I trust doc; so say what you want, I believe what Jim and Doc say.


Marketing, you gotta' love it. 

Just so you know using a large bold font doesn't make your statements true.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Dr. Greenthumb supporters are the one's responsible for trolling up this thread and taking it off-topic. Also couple of them have already stated they don't think he has the original G13 Nevil used to create his F1's either which was the whole point of this thread.
> 
> You played a big part in bringing nonsense into this thread also by trolling up brick top so don't think you're so innocent.


If you're talking to me I wasn't trolling Brick Top. Why is it that he is allowed to be insulting and post whatever the fuck he wants but whenever someone gives it back they are "trolls" or Dr.Gt spammers? I've never defended Dr.Gt, not even once! I could give 2 shits if he has G13 or any other mythical strains. I don't take kindly to being insulted though and I'm guessing you don't either.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

When you popped on to this thread it was just busting Brick Tops balls saying he should voice his opinion on TGA when that has nothing to do with anything and that's all I was referring to. I was mainly talking about OGMan, Biggybuds, Fletchmen, Frmrboi, and all the other small minded individuals.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 30, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Yes, the strain itself is a myth. There may be some truth to it but nobody knows the real story or if there is even a _*REAL*_ strain called G13. I've heard so many different urban legends about G13 I can't even begin to count them all! As for the price?????? If it's really that killer (which I highly doubt) we should have some smoke reports here in a few months and we'll know if it was worth $100 a bean!





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> When you popped on to this thread it was just busting Brick Tops balls saying he should voice his opinion on TGA when that has nothing to do with anything and that's all I was referring to. I was mainly talking about OGMan, Biggybuds, Fletchmen, Frmrboi, and all the other small minded individuals.


I would like to refer you to post #21 (quoted above for your convenience). I was contributing to this thread loooooong before Brick Top came along. If he doesn't insult me I won't insult him...........it's as simple as that.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I don't take kindly to being insulted though



Neither do I ... but I was insulted, many times by a number of people, including you. 

So in the future you might wish to remember that if you do not like taking return fire, don't fire on someone else first. 

Now how about letting the thread finally die, and that includes exchanging insults and attacks?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Neither do I ... but I was insulted, many times by a number of people, including you.
> 
> So in the future you might wish to remember that if you do not like taking return fire, don't fire on someone else first.
> 
> Now how about letting the thread finally die, and that includes exchanging insults and attacks?


How did I insult you first? I don't recall insulting you first. I do recall telling someone to ask your opinion on subcool as more of a joke than anything else and you immediately start in with the high and mighty shit. I also don't really like "knowitalls" and "one uppers".


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I would like to refer you to post #21 (quoted above for your convenience). I was contributing to this thread loooooong before Brick Top came along. If he doesn't insult me I won't insult him...........it's as simple as that.



My first message was number 73 ... and I said I was not interested ... but then the 'rat pack' could not leave me alone and had to nibble at me I was drawn in. Don't act like some innocent child who was attacked by a schoolyard bully. 

* 01-27-2011 05:58 AM #73 
















Originally Posted by frmrboi  ever heard of Google ? 
Maybe Brick Top would waste time explaing shit like that, but I'm not interested.

Click to expand...

My response, and also notice how I was drawn in, in the first place, by one of the 'rat pack.'








Nope ... I have no interest in explaining anything about a Dr. Greenthumb strain. I won't have anything to do with his strains since a handful of years back when he was selling what he claimed was true Acapulco Gold and I tried it and it wasn't anywhere close to the Acapulco Gold I grew and smoked in the past. It absolutely was not the real thing. It was like average Mexican of the 60's, which wasn't bad, but wasn't top quality either. That was the last time I gave the Dr. any of my money and it will remain the last time. 

Someone might rip me off one time but I will not give them a second chance to rip me off again.

Click to expand...





*


----------



## doc111 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> My first message was number 73 ... and I said I was not interested ... but then the 'rat pack' could not leave me alone and had to nibble at me I was drawn in. Don't act like some innocent child who was attacked by a schoolyard bully.
> 
> <B>*01-27-2011 05:58 AM #73
> 
> ...


So you were "drawn in"? What, was there a tractor beam on this thread? No self control, what? Look Brick, I don't dislike you, I just dislike how you talk down to people and toot your own horn all the time. I'm aware that you are a knowledgeable guy but you are far from the only knowledgeable grower here. I know you've been told this countless times but there are ways to get your point across and be polite to your fellow site members without rudeness and insults. I don't insult someone unless they've insulted me first. Anybody who knows me will tell you the same thing. I'm about the most easy going person, until you start attacking me. I'm willing to call a truce if you are.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

doc111 said:


> So you were "drawn in"? What, was there a tractor beam on this thread? No self control, what? Look Brick, I don't dislike you, I just dislike how you talk down to people and toot your own horn all the time. I'm aware that you are a knowledgeable guy but you are far from the only knowledgeable grower here. I know you've been told this countless times but there are ways to get your point across and be polite to your fellow site members without rudeness and insults. I don't insult someone unless they've insulted me first. Anybody who knows me will tell you the same thing. I'm about the most easy going person, until you start attacking me. I'm willing to call a truce if you are.



Yes, I was drawn in ... but the part between us 
*It started with your message number 352 and my response in message number 353.

* *
*



> *Originally Posted by doc111  *
> *lol! You should ask Brick Top what he thinks about subcool.
> 
> 
> ...





*



That's actually what I know about SubCool, not what I; "think about SubCool," and that is not something I go into in open forums here because it would instantly start WW III and bring Armageddon to RIU since SubCool is perceived as being such a beloved; "businessman/rockstar" among many here.

Click to expand...

 *

*Your reply in #354*



> *[SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*



My apologies...........what you KNOW about subcool. lol!






That never stopped you before Brick.





Click to expand...

* *My reply #355*



> *Originally Posted by doc111  *
> *My apologies...........what you KNOW about subcool. lol!
> 
> 
> ...



*



You would be amazed by how many things I know that I have never said .. but again; "That's actually what I know about SubCool, not what I; "think about SubCool," and that is not something I go into in open forums here because it would instantly start WW III and bring Armageddon to RIU since SubCool is perceived as being such a beloved; "businessman/rockstar" among many here."

Click to expand...

* *Your reply #356*



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*



Like I said: That never stopped you before Brick.






Click to expand...

* *My reply #357*



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*



That is only an assumption on your part. As I said; "You would be amazed by how many things I know that I have never said .. but again; "That's actually what I know about SubCool, not what I; "think about SubCool," and that is not something I go into in open forums here because it would instantly start WW III and bring Armageddon to RIU since SubCool is perceived as being such a beloved; "businessman/rockstar" among many here."

I'm sorry but you are just going to have to live with it ... and of course inaccurately claim I know nothing to tell just because I will not start WW III and tell it in an open forum. 

So go ahead and make up all the stories you want ... no matter how many you create all of them put together if multiplied by infinity would never alter what I know too be true.

So you will just have to live with that fact.

Click to expand...

 *


*Your reply #360*




> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*



Oh, how will I ever 'live with that fact'?






Are you the most arrogant person here at RIU?





Click to expand...

* *Did everyone notice the baiting going on, the pushing of me that doc111 persisted in doing? Did you notice his comment about me being arrogent? That was the very first insulting remark made between us and it was made by doc111, not by me ..... but I did return his fire in my following message. 
*

*#361* *My reply to your comment about arrogance. Had you not repeatedly baited me and then inferred I am arrogant and asked; "**Are you the most arrogant person here at RIU?" .. and insulted me in the process I would have remained civil, as I had previous to your insult by not taking your bait and becoming rude in response to your ongoing baiting of me.*




> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> It certainly cannot be any more difficult for you than already dealing with being 'slow,' 'special,' mentally 'handi-capable.'





> Are you the most arrogant person here at RIU?



<b>*


Nope. As hard as I try there are still others here who top me when it comes to arrogance. Most often they manage the feat by blending in a heavy dose of ignorance with their arrogance and that puts them over the top.

Click to expand...

</b>*




No matter how much you wish to rewrite history and make it appear as if I am an evil ogre and you are an innocent that I attacked, our exchange is there for one and all to see and it was you who repeatedly baited me and it was you who fired the first shot ... so do not blame me just because you caught your fair share of return fire. 

Had you dropped it at that point, I would have ... but you did not ... and you still have not.

Are you finally ready to drop it now .... now that anyone who is still wasting their time in this forum can clearly see that it was you, not I, that fired the first shot, that hurled the first insult and now they all know that you were not and are not the innocent victim you have attempted to claim to be? 

As I said, "*i**n the future you might wish to remember that if you do not like taking return fire, don't fire on someone else first." *


----------



## fletchman (Apr 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> When you popped on to this thread it was just busting Brick Tops balls saying he should voice his opinion on TGA when that has nothing to do with anything and that's all I was referring to. I was mainly talking about OGMan, Biggybuds, Fletchmen, Frmrboi, and all the other small minded individuals.


 
$67 a seed for the "Big&Fruity"!! If it is potent, im feelin pretty good about my purchase

Plus the Endless Sky was only $200 for 11 seeds and it looks killer. I also want to try Doc's OG and Bubba someday.

Im thinkin you should give Doc a call and order a pack or two.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Yes, I was drawn in ... but the part between us
> *It started with your message number 352 and my response in message number 353.*
> 
> *
> ...


The only one re-writing history is you Brick. So now you want to argue over who started it. I disagree with you Brick. You were being an arrogant prick, just like you are so often and I called you on it. I was sort of joking when I posted to SCARHOLE to ask you what you think of subcool. I am not even exactly sure what you think of subcool, but from all the bashing you do on the various breeders and seedbanks it wasn't hard to guess. I happen to be pretty happy with subcool, since I have grown some of his gear. You act like you know all about every single breeder going. You had to go on saying shit like "Not what I think, what I know about subcool." What is it that you "know" about subcool? You ever grown any of his gear? Perhaps if you hadn't been all arrogant I would've dropped it but you had to be your typical knowitall self and start spouting off about something that you "know". Since you won't even talk about what you "know" about subcool, I'm guessing you either don't really "know" and instead just have an opinion about subcool and his genetics or you are simply a hater who likes to argue for argument's sake. So which is it?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 30, 2011)

BTW Brick Top, I would like you to show me (without copy and pasting a fucking novel) exactly which post of mine insulted you first. You've caught more shit from more people in this thread (and it's like this in most threads you take part in). I've only really caught shit from you and stonedmetalhead1. If I was baiting and trolling you I would've thought there would be more of your fan club sticking up for you. Where are all your groupies anyways?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

doc111 said:


> The only one re-writing history is you Brick. So now you want to argue over who started it. I disagree with you Brick. You were being an arrogant prick, just like you are so often and I called you on it. I was sort of joking when I posted to SCARHOLE to ask you what you think of subcool. I am not even exactly sure what you think of subcool, but from all the bashing you do on the various breeders and seedbanks it wasn't hard to guess. I happen to be pretty happy with subcool, since I have grown some of his gear. You act like you know all about every single breeder going. You had to go on saying shit like "Not what I think, what I know about subcool." What is it that you "know" about subcool? You ever grown any of his gear? Perhaps if you hadn't been all arrogant I would've dropped it but you had to be your typical knowitall self and start spouting off about something that you "know". Since you won't even talk about what you "know" about subcool, I'm guessing you either don't really "know" and instead just have an opinion about subcool and his genetics or you are simply a hater who likes to argue for argument's sake. So which is it?



Look doc, I posted the exact exchange between us ... what you wrote to me and what I wrote to you. Try to be a man for once and stop trying to claim what you wrote to me was really intended for someone else .... and as for the next message you wrote, asking just where you insulted me ... just look at what I posted. It is there in black and white for one and all to see. If you are unable to spot it, it is only because you do not want to spot it. 

First you baited me, and went on baiting me, and then you insulted me and no matter how hard you try you will never be able to alter what you did and the words are there for one and all too see. Now in your message above, you have made the same attempts yet once again, but combined and somewhat condensed. 

Give it up dude ... anyone and everyone other than your little knitting circle clearly can see how you started things between us. You cannot blow enough smoke to hide that fact, so learn it, live it, love it, deal with it!

As for my; "groupies," as you call them. I don't have; "groupies." I don't want; "groupies." I don't need; "groupies." 

Maybe a little girl like you needs RIU; "groupies" to watch your back, but I don't.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Look doc, I posted the exact exchange between us ... what you wrote to me and what I wrote to you. Try to be a man for once and stop trying to claim what you wrote to me was really intended for someone else .... and as for the next message you wrote, asking just where you insulted me ... just look at what I posted. It is there in black and white for one and all to see. If you are unable to spot it, it is only because you do not want to spot it.
> 
> First you baited me, and went on baiting me, and then you insulted me and no matter how hard you try you will never be able to alter what you did and the words are there for one and all too see. Now in your message above, you have made the same attempts yet once again, but combined and somewhat condensed.
> 
> ...


Just can't stop can ya?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Just can't stop can ya?


And you don't know that when you are so far behind, you should just give up. You are like someone running a marathon who is so far behind the pack that they actually believe they are way out in the lead because they haven't seen another runner in hours.

You want to re-write history. You said; "*I was sort of joking when I posted to SCARHOLE to ask you what you think of subcool," well, yes your first message was directed at him, but your two follow up questions were directed at me and were clearly a baiting attempt on your part trying to get me to say something I am not going to say in an open forum here because as I have said it would start WWIII. 

You say that I; "can't stop," but look how you, look at what you had to toss in now after several of us have said let's just let the thread die. You are incapable of letting go, you need to keep rehashing things and revising them and trying to rewrite history because said; "**You were being an arrogant prick, just like you are so often and I called you on it." I wasn't being arrogant, but that did not stop you from calling me; "arrogant," and a; "prick" too boot. You are a real example of being arrogant! Evidently; "arrogant" to you is anyone who speaks bluntly, who calls a spade a spade, who does not candy coat and who does not dance to your tune and will not play the puppet on a string for you. If someone tells you something you do not want to read or know and they do so in plain simple straightforward English, you consider that to be; "arrogant" of them when any logical rational person would clearly see it for what it is, complete, total unvarnished honesty. 

You said; "**You had to go on saying shit like "Not what I think, what I know about subcool." What is it that you "know" about subcool?" Well lil' un, he and I have been on several boards together over the years and I saw him in action in his early years and while I will not start WWIII over it I will tell you that if people here witnessed things I witnessed Sub would not be seen as the beloved; "rockstar/businessman" that he has been described here as being. 

You also said; "**I'm guessing you either don't really "know" and instead just have an opinion about subcool and his genetics or you are simply a hater who likes to argue for argument's sake. So which is it?" The answer to that is neither. He is loved here by many and few here would accept the facts and most would totally freak out, so as I said, I am not going to start WWIII here. Deal with it because that is how things are and how things will remain.

You said; "**You've caught more shit from more people in this thread (and it's like this in most threads you take part in).**" I did catch a lot of flak, from a small select group of Dr. Greenthumb apologists. And as for your comment about it being the same; "in most threads," I take part in. That is another weak attempt on your part to create a totally false reality and to attempt to discredit me. Most threads I am in are not contentious threads** like this one, most are not where a small group of trolls and flamers target me. That only happens occasionally and when it happens it is because the trolls and flamers simply do not want to read or know or learn the truth and they do not want others to either. *

You also said; "*I've only really caught shit from you and stonedmetalhead1" So, what is that supposed to mean or be proof of other than your little rat pack sewing circle sticks together like a pack of thieves and once one attacks someone so do the rest. Just because those of us telling the truth about Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 were more civilized that does not mean you or your side was correct, that because we didn't all gang up on you personally the way you all ganged up on me does not mean what you said was received with more approval. I only had a small handful of people attacking me, but they were relentless about doing it, one was doing it over something totally unrelated to the thread or anything I said in the thread. What does that tell you about your rat pack other than you are all trolls and flamers?

To end the second of your two messages that I am combining and giving one response you said; "**If I was baiting and trolling you I would've thought there would be more of your fan club sticking up for you. Where are all your groupies anyways?"

Well what do you think this is, junior high school or something? Do you think everyone belongs to some group of people they believe are cool and if one is attacked the rest rush to their aid, like your troll-filled flaming rat pack did with you? Do you believe this is some popularity site and the most popular person or people are given the most support and by getting the most support that in some way makes what they say right or makes their position the right position? 

Your; "groupie" comment fits right in with +-rep and "likes," the things I detest and wish were never thought up because it is all teeny bopper bubble-gummer junior high school-like popularity bullshit and nothing more. I can see how and why you must love it considering your massive ego and your desperate need to have your little rat pack sewing circle watching your back. 

I have no interest whatsoever in making friends here or anywhere online. Online is a fantasy world that does not in any way, shape or form crossover or even brush up against my real life. I belong to about five different growing sites right now but I spend most of my time here because by far there are more utterly lost, totally clueless members here than at any of the other sites, and a new busload of the lost and bewildered join every day, and I felt I could be of more help here. Not to make friends, but just to be able to help more people. 

Unlike you I don't give a damn what anyone here thinks of me. Not one. These people are not really real to me. They are anonymous usernames from around the world and nothing that any or all of them could ever think of me or say about me could change my real life in even the slightest of ways. They are almost virtual nonentities to me. 

If someone asks a question I can answer, I answer it. If I can help them in some way or ways, I do just that. The intelligent and reasonable ones listen and learn and the rest bitch, piss and moan because I do not share in the preaching of their inaccuracies. They take it personally, like a personal attack, when something I write proves them too be inaccurate, so they rant and rage and throw childish temper tantrums and attempt to be clever by doing things like calling me; "Shit Top" and the like, and they think they really put me in my place by doing so. 

Well listen up sonny Jim, none of that stuff matters to me. I am here for a purpose and unlike many here it is to actually help rather than to pass on inaccurate bullshit that they are mostly parroting or are stupid enough to believe was learned through what they believe passes for actual research and actual viable experimentation or to be voted the king, or in your case, the queen of the RIU prom. 

Most people here who give advice should only be touching their keyboards to scroll through threads and read and clicking their mouse to go to another thread and do the same because most advice given here is about as helpful and high quality of advice as telling someone who is trying to learn how to swim to fill their pockets with lead weights before diving into the deep end or diving off a pier into deep water. 

It's no wonder many people on other growing sites laugh at this place and consider it a pre-school for growers, a growers Romper Room, or at best on the level of some community junior college's growing 101 course. So few people here know their assholes from their ear-hole when it comes to growing and many of the rest do not honestly want to learn from the few that actually know about growing and know about strains and know about breeders, and sadly they are totally content remaining ignorant when it comes to virtually everything grow related that is beyond whatever the 'flavor of the month strain' currently is. 

At times I do find myself seriously questioning why I remain here. With little clown shoes like frmrboi and you and a number others who live to nip at my heels at times I have to eat a yard of shit for every one person I help, and at times it just does not seem worth it. 

At times I wish the small number of members who actually know what they are talking about and are good honest straightforward people would all move on to some other site or sites and we could leave you and your kind to be the perfect example of the blind leading the blind and you could all wallow in the ignorance you love so dearly and hold so precious and bask in the glorious pleasure of knowing that there would never be any risk whatsoever of anyone ever saying anything that would prove you too be incorrect and in doing so bruise your fragile little ego and embarrass you in front of all your little girlfriends. 




*


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 30, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Just can't stop can ya?


Seems you can't either and that's the exact kind of posts that plaque this thread. There is nothing of any substance in that statement what so ever but yet you felt you needed to egg him on.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 30, 2011)

this is some seriously funny shiite, lmao


----------



## doc111 (May 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Seems you can't either and that's the exact kind of posts that plaque this thread. There is nothing of any substance in that statement what so ever but yet you felt you needed to egg him on.


Neither can you! lmfao!!!!!!!!!! Both you and Brick are a couple of blowhards (like there is any substance in YOUR statement to me?). Continue on with your hatefest.


----------



## doc111 (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> And you don't know that when you are so far behind, you should just give up. You are like someone running a marathon who is so far behind the pack that they actually believe they are way out in the lead because they haven't seen another runner in hours.
> 
> You want to re-write history. You said; "*I was sort of joking when I posted to SCARHOLE to ask you what you think of subcool," well, yes your first message was directed at him, but your two follow up questions were directed at me and were clearly a baiting attempt on your part trying to get me to say something I am not going to say in an open forum here because as I have said it would start WWIII.
> 
> ...


As for you Ernest Hemingway. You started this with me a long time ago. You are still being insulting even as I am trying to end this. I can see you have no interest in ending anything.


----------



## OGMan (May 1, 2011)

I emailed Doc about all this (again!) and in his reply he maintains it is pure G13. He is aware of this thread and says "he cannot and will not change the facts of the matter to suit his detractors" and that people have always said that his S1s were fake when they were first intoduced but that "over time growers came to accept they were legitimate and this case is no different."/SIZE]


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

doc111 said:


> As for you Ernest Hemingway. You started this with me a long time ago. You are still being insulting even as I am trying to end this. I can see you have no interest in ending anything.


Why would he ? His whole existance is designed around proving his superiority to the human race, being the intellectual runt of the family has left him with a severe inferiority complex.


----------



## OGMan (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Why would he ? His whole existance is designed around proving his superiority to the human race, being the intellectual runt of the family has left him with a severe inferiority complex.


I don't know about the last part but the first part I think is true. Bricktop wants to hold himself up as some kind of authority when he is nothing of the sort. He does this all the time. He has desperately used lies and manipulation to make his case all the while using his formidable cut and paste ability to support his case. In my books though, once you go over the line and lie once, your credibility is gone forever.No amount of cut and paste is going to repair that.

If there is an authority on this who has said anything at all, it is Jim (Dogless) Ortega. He has more credibility and his words carry more weight than anyone else who has commented on this and he says it's G13 so in my books, it's G13 and no amount of cut and paste is going to change that either, though no doubt Bricktop will try.


----------



## tingpoon (May 1, 2011)

i have no idea why tude doesnt carry dr g's strains, imho theres no reason not to carry them. just make it available and see how ppl react. fyi, g13 labs strains are selling out?? everyone must be getting obsessed with the pure power plant. before i probably wouldnt have recommended them but after those freebz i changed my tune a bit. seriously tho hopefully "the doc's" strains should become more widely available.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

doc111 said:


> As for you Ernest Hemingway. You started this with me a long time ago. You are still being insulting even as I am trying to end this. I can see you have no interest in ending anything.


You must be a Democrat the way you are so in love with revisionist history. You claim you are: "trying to end this" but then you say things lie; "*"You were being an arrogant prick, just like you are so often and I called you on it."* Do you believe calling me a "prick" is a good way to begin a truce and; "end this?" Do you believe that even when the first messages of any exchange in this thread are posted and they clearly show that you insulted me first, after baiting me, and then still claiming I insulted you first is a good way to start a truce and; "end this?"

And claiming that I started things with you; "a long time ago" isn't going to pass the sniff test either. You can make all the claims you want, but claims are only that, claims, accusations, words. I posted our first exchanges and it was clear to one and all that you intentionally baited me and then insulted me, so don't now attempt to play the innocent and don't try to justify your acts by claiming that it was actually the result of something you claim I allegedly said; "a long time ago."

You claimed I started things between us in this thread, but the messages in this thread prove that was a lie. Try being a man for once and owning up to it and stop attempting to alter history and stop trying to justify what you started with some claim of some alleged past act. 

The messages in this thread prove you lied about who insulted who first in this thread so your credibility is a bit lacking at the moment and there is no reason why anyone should believe some claim about some alleged exchange that you said happened; "a long time ago" and how supposedly I insulted or attacked you first then, let alone you attempting to use some dubious claim as justification for going after me in this thread.

If you honestly want this to end between us just stop posting dishonest accusatory messages for or about me. If you want the thread to end, just stop posting in the thread all together. It's just that simple. I have no wish to argue with you, but I will not just sit here being called things like a; "prick" or let your fantasy version of how our exchange became heated go unanswered so you can play the innocent and make me out the mean evil hateful ogre. 

If you honestly want this to end you will either begin to tell the truth or stop posting. The truth is there for all too see and I am not going to sit back and let you write some fantasy ending to this where you are the innocent injured party that the big bad boogieman attacked first.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

OGMan said:


> I emailed Doc about all this (again!) and in his reply he maintains it is pure G13. /SIZE]




Most criminals sitting in prisons always claim until released, if ever released, that they are innocent. Wit most every boar like this burning up with threads like this, where most do not believe that Dr. Greenthumb has; "pure G13" if he were to now admit the truth that he has some G13 hybrid he is claiming to be; "pure G13" or some strain he created and is claiming is; "pure G13" he might as well close down his website and retire to a farm somewhere because no one would ever trust anything he ever claimed again. So of course he has to keep claiming that he has; "pure G13."

Did you bother to ask him how a plant that was a scraggly low yielding plant that produced herb that tasted like urine and fecal matter magically and mystically transformed into a heavy producing cash cropper's dream strain and turned fruity flavored? If so, what was his explanation for it? I would love to hear it because when it comes to how fantastic it would have to be it would have to rank right up there with how Moses parted the Red Sea.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

OGMan said:


> In my books though, once you go over the line and lie once, your credibility is gone forever.


If your; "books" are accurate and meaningful then you are 100% totally lacking in credibility and no one should ever believe a single word you write. Not one single word.


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> i have no idea why tude doesnt carry dr g's strains, imho theres no reason not to carry them.


 because Doc doesn't farm his seeds out to anyone, period.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> because Doc doesn't farm his seeds out to anyone, period.


Of course. Why should he when he can instead make 100% of the profit?

I'm pretty sure people have found legendary plants from Shanti and Nevil over the years and I don't recall them ever charging $100 a seed. Not to mention Dr. Greenthumb is targeting the medical community nowadays while taking advantage of the lack of documentation to generate business. He sounds like a stand up guy to me. He is someone every Canadian should be proud of. Someone who is charging sick people, people in need, some in desperate need, some of who have a difficult time affording low grade low priced strains, $100.00 per seed for his fake G13. 


_*" NOW AVAILABLE "*__ *G13 &#9792; (Original Neville's Cut) - (Feminized) - (G13F)*_ : $200 usd *($200 cad)* * 2 seeds per packet.*

http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


I bet Canada awards Dr. Greenthumb it's highest award for humanitarianism.


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Someone who is charging sick people, people in need, some in desperate need, some of who have a difficult time affording low grade low priced strains, $100.00 per seed for his fake G13. .


It's $67 , G13 isn't a medical strain. The medical ones are reasonable considering they're feminized.
We have universal health care here in Canada, so even the poor can afford a few seeds as we don't have to pay a king's ransom should we fall ill.
I do agree with you for once, we SHOULD be proud of him, I'm doing my small part to see that the uninformrd are.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 1, 2011)

Doc used to 'farm' his seeds out


----------



## bajafox (May 1, 2011)

This silly thread still hasn't been locked?


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> It's $67 ,


If it's $67.00 then why, right now, at this very moment, his webpage says:



> _*" NOW AVAILABLE "*__ *G13 &#9792; (Original Neville's Cut) - (Feminized) - (G13F)*_ :* $200 usd ($200 cad)  2 seeds per packet.*
> 
> http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis...dsEntrance.htm


*

Why do you think I included the link? It was so anyone who doubted the price could follow it to his webpage and read it for themselves. 

What, is $200.00 for 2 seeds some sort of secret code in Canada that means $67.00? Or is it another case of how like Dr. Greenthumb is inaccurate about having; "pure G13" his webpage is also inaccurate about the price?


*



> G13 isn't a medical strain.


Really? Then how do you explain away the reviews about G13's medicinal properties? It is a medicinal strain. The proof is found below.

God, don't you EVER get tired of trying to question and contradict me and being proven wrong over and over and over and over again? An intelligent person would learn from that and stop doing it rather than continue to make a fool of themselves. 


*Locate:




marijuana strains,




dispensaries,




clinics, &




grow shops!*





> *Strains > Indica > G-13*
> 
> 13 shares
> reddits
> ...





> Strains &#8250;  G13
> *G13*
> 
> 
> ...





> *G13 Medicinal Marijuana Strain Review*
> From: The Releaf Center
> Grade: A
> Type: Indica Dominant (didn&#8217;t come across this way).
> ...





> Home
> Indica
> G-13
> 
> ...


There are more medicinal reviews about G13 that I can post if you really need to be made more of a fool than you have already made yourself. 






> The medical ones are reasonable considering they're feminized.


Wait a second there Canuck .... first you said; "G13 isn't a medicinal strain" and you follow that by saying; "the medicinal ones are reasonable considering they're feminized." So are you saying G13; is or is not a medicinal strain? You seem to be claiming both since you did not use any other strain name when you said; "the medicinal ones are reasonable considering they are feminized" right after saying; "G13 is not a medicinal strain." 

Are you attempting to have it both ways or is it a case of your farmer education causing you to fail to be clear and specify that you had stopped talking about G13 and then went on to talking about other strains, because only saying that; 'they are reasonable considering they're feminized" does not mention any other strain or strains or even infer a change in what strain or strains you were talking about considering Dr. Greenthumb's fake G13 are feminized. 





> We have universal health care here in Canada, so even the poor can afford a few seeds as we don't have to pay a king's ransom should we fall ill.


And of course the good Dr. Ripoffthumb ONLY sells to Canadians, right? No medicinal patients outside of Canada purchase his seeds, right? 

And actually precisely how does your crappy national health care system even enter into this since you clearly claimed that; "G13 isn't a medicinal strain?" If it is not a medicinal strain then medicinal users would not be purchasing it and your crappy national health care system would not have to pay anything towards Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 seeds. Right? I mean you yourself said; "G13 isn't a medicinal strain" 



> I do agree with you for once, we SHOULD be proud of him, I'm doing my small part to see that the uninformrd are.


I can see why you would be proud of a man who lies and misrepresents his seeds and rips people off and grossly overcharges for his fake G13. You're Canadian, he's Canadian, that means you will support him to the bitter end, regardless of how criminal-like his actions are. After all, you did say you would support him because he is Canadian so evidently picayune little things like honesty and fair pricing are meaningless to you and only that Dr. Ripoff is a Canadian is all that matters to you.


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

you get a free seed with every pack so $200 divided by 3 = $66.6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 1, 2011)

You come off as a snob brick. Endlessly arguing with everyone about anything for nothing more than to prove to YOURSELF that you're right. Get a woman, friends, or a job or something man. You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## bajafox (May 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You come off as a snob brick. Endlessly arguing with everyone about anything for nothing more than to prove to YOURSELF that you're right. Get a woman, friends, or a job or something man. You have way too much time on your hands.


I'll agree that his approach isn't the best but look at the replies he gets, they have no substance whatsoever. It just seems like no matter how many facts proving his stain is fake BT crams down their throats, it's obvious enough that Dr.G has something else crammed down their throats first and there's no changing their minds.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You come off as a snob brick. Endlessly arguing with everyone about anything for nothing more than to prove to YOURSELF that you're right. Get a woman, friends, or a job or something man. You have way too much time on your hands.



Thank you for adding something topical and meaningful to the discussion, something that is clear cut proof that Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 is indeed real. 

BRAVO!


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You come off as a snob brick. Endlessly arguing with everyone about anything for nothing more than to prove to YOURSELF that you're right. Get a woman, friends, or a job or something man. You have way too much time on your hands.


or eat some prunes




(funny if a Canadian says it)


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'll agree that his approach isn't the best


Anyone and everyone who treats me with respect will receive the same in return. If someone treats me otherwise, I will return what they gave me in spades. 




> but look at the replies he gets, they have no substance whatsoever. It just seems like no matter how many facts proving his stain is fake BT crams down their throats, it's obvious enough that Dr.G has something else crammed down their throats first and there's no changing their minds.


BINGO! 100% totally correct. That was one of the very most accurate statements in this entire thread,


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> or eat some prunes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is; "funny" when you say it ... just like everything else you say that is; "funny." The thing is what you say that is; "funny" is; "funny" as in strange, not; "funny" as in ha, ha.


----------



## punkenstien (May 1, 2011)

dr greenthumb has og kush, reserva privada-cali connection-and lots of breeders have og kush, but who's og kush beats them all in taste and yields? yes you are correct= dr greenthumb. 
dr greenthumb has chemdawg, rezdog-top dawg seeds-and lots of other breeders have chemdawg,but who's chemdawg beats them all in yields and taste? yes you are correct=dr greenthumb.
dr greenthumb has exodus cheese.................................................................................................and the list goes on.
Dr greenthumb is a very good breeder and if you say "yeah but all he does is s1 everybody elses strains" Well who's strains is he knocking off if every one elses strains are not as good as his "knockoffs"? Dr greenthumb is finding those phenos that we are all looking for from the strains we grow.Imo dr greenthumb worked those cuts he scored including the g13 until he found what he was looking for.He did what he does best and worked his magic or I guess you could say "used his experiance" to produce these seeds with traits that would justify a $67 per seed price tag.If dr greenthumb is asking for $67 a seed you can bet your ass that these seeds are special and that you will be very satisfied with your investment.I have never heard about dr greenthumb screwing over anyone (except for bricktop but that is more questionable than the authenticity of dr g's g13 strain)
I am very high on some dr g cheese atm so if this post doesnt make sense too fukin bad!


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Anyone who treats me with respect will receive the same in return


 the only way that's going to happen is the same way you're ever going to get laid, by pointing a gun to our heads.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Anyone who treats me with respect will receive the same in return






frmrboi said:


> the only way that's going to happen is the same way you're ever going to get laid, by pointing a gun to our heads.



Once again your delusions have passed from your dreamworld into words. 


But at least I'm not like you, a farmer whose only chance of getting laid is cornering one of your barnyard animals or blowing up your favorite plastic sex-sheep, Baaabette.






As for me ... I order takeout when I'm 'hungry.' 

http://www.eros-guide.com/


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 1, 2011)

The day i spend 100$ for 1 seed is the day its produces real 100.00$ as fan leafs.


----------



## fletchman (May 1, 2011)

Hey Brick I'll send you a cut of the "Big&FruityG13" if you would just chill the fuck out and relax? WTF dude, who gives a shit if they are $67 a seed? 

I dont feel ripped off by the good Doc, and your 5000 word essays wont change my mind.

Maybe you should give Doc a call, you two would probably get along fine. Hell, you might even like growing his gear? Wouldn't that be somethin?


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Hey Brick I'll send you a cut of the "Big&FruityG13" if you would just chill the fuck out and relax? WTF dude, who gives a shit if they are $67 a seed?
> 
> I dont feel ripped off by the good Doc, and your 5000 word essays wont change my mind.
> 
> Maybe you should give Doc a call, you two would probably get along fine. Hell, you might even like growing his gear? Wouldn't that be somethin?



If Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 seeds are $67.00 each why is it that if you go to his website right now it says the following?



> *" NOW AVAILABLE " G13 &#9792; (Original Neville's Cut) - (Feminized) - (G13F) : $200 usd ($200 cad)  2 seeds per packet.
> 
> http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis...dsEntrance.htm*


Is it because his website price as inaccurate as his claim that he has; "pure G13?"

As for growing Dr. Ripoff's gear .... I have, and I have mentioned it repeatedly in this thread. I purchased some of what he was claiming to be real true Acapulco Gold seeds in what at the time he was calling his "Heritage Line." I had bought and smoked and grew and smoked a lot of real Acapulco Gold in the 70's and I knew it and knew it well and what Dr. Ripoff sold me was no more real true Acapulco Gold than I am President Obama. 

I gave Dr. Ripoff a chance and he gave me the shaft, he ripped me off. Why in the world would I ever want to be ripped off by him again?

"Big & Fruity" does not go with real true original pure G13. It was a scraggly low yielding plant that tasted like urine and feces, at least according to the original description of it anyway, so just being "Big & Fruity" is further proof that Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 is just that, fake G13. 

If you enjoy being overcharged for fake strains, hey, what the heck, go for it, have a grand old time ... but it would be nice if you ever told anyone about Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 that you always included all that so they would not get the wrong impression and believe it is the real true; pure G13 that Dr. Ripoff inaccurately claims it too be.


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 1, 2011)

so, you are trying to say DrGreenthumb ripped you off?  lmao


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> so, you are trying to say DrGreenthumb ripped you off?  lmao


Gee now ... let's see ..... in this thread I have REPEATEDLY mentioned how he sold me fake Acapulco Gold seeds ... something I cannot imagine that you could possibly have missed with as many times as I have told about it .... so yes, I am saying it ... AGAIN ... Dr. Ripoff ripped me off by selling me fake Acapulco Gold seeds that were no more Acapulco Gold seeds than you are Bambi.

Is that clear enough for you?

It shows that he has a proven track record for using the name of famous strains of the past to sucker people in so they make a purchase and he actually sells them fakes and it is clear that he is doing the exact same thing now with is fake G13.


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 1, 2011)

now let's see if i got this right, so you weren't happy with DrGreenthumb then? when was that? 1960?


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> he sold me fake Acapulco Gold seeds ... .


 or maybe what you always thought was AG was just PCP or DMT laced weed you Southeners love so much, certainely would explain the brain damaged delusions of grandeur you now are experiencing.


----------



## sniffer (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> you get a free seed with every pack so $200 divided by 3 = $66.6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


.... facepalm ....


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> now let's see if i got this right, so you weren't happy with DrGreenthumb then? when was that? 1960?


Go back and read the thread. The same moronic weak ploy as yours was already attempted and it was clearly answered and shown to be asinine.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> you get a free seed with every pack so $200 divided by 3 = $66.6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666



If so then evidently I was in error. I only went by what the advertisement said and what I posted was what was there, two seeds for $200.00. He he throws in a third fake then yes that would alter the price. 


Since I admitted that I had been in error, do you care to now do the same since you said that G13 is not a medicinal strain?

You said



> *Originally Posted by frmrboi **G13 isn't a medical strain.*




I proved you to be incorrect with the information below. Are you now ready to do as I did and admit to having been in error?






> Really? Then how do you explain away the reviews about G13's medicinal properties? It is a medicinal strain. The proof is found below.
> 
> God, don't you EVER get tired of trying to question and contradict me and being proven wrong over and over and over and over again? An intelligent person would learn from that and stop doing it rather than continue to make a fool of themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## OGMan (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Gee now ... let's see ..... in this thread I have REPEATEDLY mentioned how he sold me fake Acapulco Gold seeds ... something I cannot imagine that you could possibly have missed with as many times as I have told about it .... so yes, I am saying it ... AGAIN ... Dr. Ripoff ripped me off by selling me fake Acapulco Gold seeds that were no more Acapulco Gold seeds than you are Bambi.
> 
> Is that clear enough for you?
> 
> It shows that he has a proven track record for using the name of famous strains of the past to sucker people in so they make a purchase and he actually sells them fakes and it is clear that he is doing the exact same thing now with is fake G13.



Listen Bricktop, I know Guerrero Gold and I know it well. I have never grown Greenthumb's Guererro Gold but his Golden Haze was superb, mighty smoke and had a lot of Guerrero Gold hallmarks so don't even try to tell me he never had Guererro Gold. Maybe you didn't know how to bring out the best in her or maybe you never grew it all, as I believe to be the case since you failed to mention the fact when pissing on it back in 2009; remember, you said "some growers" but didn't mention that you grew it...did you? That's a new claim. I think you lied and don't think you've ever grew it. See, that's the problem with power posting; you have to remember all the little white lies along the way /SIZE]


----------



## doc111 (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You must be a Democrat the way you are so in love with revisionist history. You claim you are: "trying to end this" but then you say things lie; "*"You were being an arrogant prick, just like you are so often and I called you on it."* Do you believe calling me a "prick" is a good way to begin a truce and; "end this?" Do you believe that even when the first messages of any exchange in this thread are posted and they clearly show that you insulted me first, after baiting me, and then still claiming I insulted you first is a good way to start a truce and; "end this?"
> 
> And claiming that I started things with you; "a long time ago" isn't going to pass the sniff test either. You can make all the claims you want, but claims are only that, claims, accusations, words. I posted our first exchanges and it was clear to one and all that you intentionally baited me and then insulted me, so don't now attempt to play the innocent and don't try to justify your acts by claiming that it was actually the result of something you claim I allegedly said; "a long time ago."
> 
> ...


Democrat! lol! That shows just how much you know about me. You couldn't be more wrong. 


My apologies, it was a typo. *b*rick and *p*rick are so close.


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Since I admitted that I had been in error, do you care to now do the same since you said that G13 is not a medicinal strain?


 When Doc calls it a medicinal strain I MIGHT. As YOU know he is selling fake G13, the data you presented was for real G13.


----------



## sniffer (May 1, 2011)

i think doc and cock are even closer ?


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

sniffer said:


> i think doc and cock are even closer ?


not as much as sniffer and ass kisser


----------



## sniffer (May 1, 2011)

mmmmmmmm ass


----------



## doc111 (May 1, 2011)

sniffer said:


> i think doc and cock are even closer ?


Bwahahahaha!!!!!!!! That's a good one!


----------



## doc111 (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> not as much as sniffer and ass kisser


lmfao!!!! This one's even better!


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Listen Bricktop, I know Guerrero Gold and I know it well. I have never grown Greenthumb's Guererro Gold but his Golden Haze was superb, mighty smoke and had a lot of Guerrero Gold hallmarks so don't even try to tell me he never had Guererro Gold. Maybe you didn't know how to bring out the best in her or maybe you never grew it all, as I believe to be the case since you failed to mention the fact when pissing on it back in 2009; remember, you said "some growers" but didn't mention that you grew it...did you? That's a new claim. I think you lied and don't think you've ever grew it. See, that's the problem with power posting; you have to remember all the little white lies along the way /SIZE]





Dr. Ripoff's Golden Haze is meaningless in this. The strain I purchased was Acapulco Gold .. I have posted the old pages of his advertisements for it. I had grown the real thing many times and as I said before, not so much as one single thing from seed color to high, and not one single thing in between, was anything at all like real Acapulco Gold. Nothing. 

Your inference that I might not have known how to bring out the best in it, that I might not or do not know how to grow, is beyond absurd. I had been growing knock you on your ass herb since the early 70's so it is not as if I suddenly forgot how to grow for that run of beans and then suddenly remembered again with the next strain I grew. The seeds were low grade fakes, period, thee end. 

I posted grow/smoke reports where it was said that it was very weak, not at all potent and was not the same as the Acapulco Gold of the 70's ... so other old timers grew it too and were totally dissatisfied and knew that it as not true Acapulco Gold. 

And as for your attempt to play Carnac the Magnificent and read between the lines of an old message of mine and insert what you most desperately could be found there, you can forget that one panning out for you. Just because I did not specifically say that I was one of the old timers who tried it and realized it was a fake, when I said old timers tried it and knew it was a fake, was in no way whatsoever me saying I did not grow it. I was strictly talking about people like myself, people who grew the real thing and then grew Dr. Ripoff's fake and said that is evidently why his 'Heritage Line' did not survive long, because us old timers who wanted those strains tried them, found they were low grade fakes and likely the combination of poor unflattering grow/smoke reports and lack of sales made him drop it.


----------



## sniffer (May 1, 2011)

there all good


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> When Doc calls it a medicinal strain I MIGHT. As YOU know he is selling fake G13, the data you presented was for real G13.



OHHHHH .. I see now .... sites that are dedicated to medicinal marijuana and say what strains have medicinal uses and what they are is not enough proof for you ... you need Dr. Ripoff to say it himself before you will believe it. 

I knew you would never be man enough to admit to being wrong. I knew you lacked the balls needed to admit that you were incorrect or even word it that you simply did not know that it is a medicinal strain. Only a little girl like you would be too frightened to admit to having been wrong after having irrefutably been proven to be wrong. You must look oh so cute in the little pink panties and little pink dress and pigtails that a little girl like you must wear all the time. That would also explain your PMSing.


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I knew you would never be man enough to admit to being wrong. I knew you lacked the balls needed to admit that you were incorrect or even word it that you simply did not know that it is a medicinal strain. Only a little girl like you would be too frightened to admit to having been wrong after having irrefutably been proven to be wrong. You must look oh so cute in the little pink panties and little pink dress and pigtails that a little girl like you must wear all the time. That would also explain your PMSing.


I knew that you would think you knew...
When are you gonna give it up on cracking a funny ? 
just stick to porkin' yer pigs, that always puts a smile on yer face at least... untill the deep shame sinks in.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

it is all so silly really bricktop why rise to all the sillyness??? you DO no alot about a lot of strains but even a newby like myself no's most breeders bullshit so why bother mugging yaself off trying to claim otherwise??? just not worth it and end of day people will still buy the bulllshit and not listen to the truth.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> When Doc calls it a medicinal strain I MIGHT. As YOU know he is selling fake G13, the data you presented was for real G13.



If Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 is not a medicinal strain explain the following:


*



Dr. Greenthumbs Pure G-13

Click to expand...

*


> 2 Pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In case you think that was a fake message about Dr. Ripoff wanting to start a thread about it on the site but couldn't, this message is just a few down from the first.




> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would Dr. Ripoff want to start a thread about his fake G13 on the Michigan Medical Marijuana Association website if it is not a medicinal strain? Also, it is in MICHIGAN and not in Canada so it is not like the Canadian health care system will pay anything towards the seeds .... so as I previously stated, Dr. Ripoff is in fact targeting medicinal marijuana patients with his overpriced fake G13 seeds.

Are now ready to admit that you were wrong and that Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 is a medicinal strain ... given that Dr. Ripoff himself is pushing it as being one on the Michigan Medical Marijuana Association website? Can you manage to grow enough of a pair in your little pink panties to at least act like a man long enough to admit that you were wrong?


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Why would Dr. Ripoff want to start a thread about his fake G13 on the Michigan Medical Marijuana Association website if it is not a medicinal strain? Also, it is in MICHIGAN and not in Canada so it is not like the Canadian health care system will pay anything towards the seeds .... so as I previously stated, Dr. Ripoff is in fact targeting medicinal marijuana patients with his overpriced fake G13 seeds.


probably looking for test growers, who he donates seeds to, free.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> probably looking for test growers, who he donates seeds to, free.


*But why would Dr. Ripoff want to start a thread about his fake G13 on the Michigan Medical marijuana Association website if it is not a medicinal strain even if he was looking for test growers and even if he would donate the seeds for free if it is not, as you claimed, a medicinal strain? And why wouldn't he ask one of you top notch Canadian growers to test his fake G13 instead of some Americans? After all, you know Canadians are better at everything than Americans are. 

And again, it is in MICHIGAN and not in Canada so it is not like the Canadian health care system will pay anything towards the seeds .... so as I previously stated, Dr. Ripoff is in fact targeting medicinal marijuana patients with his overpriced fake G13 seeds.

Are now ready to admit that you were wrong and that Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 is a medicinal strain ... given that Dr. Ripoff himself is pushing it as being one on the Michigan Medical marijuana Association website? Can you manage to grow enough of a pair in your little pink panties to at least act like a man long enough to admit that you were wrong? *


----------



## fletchman (May 1, 2011)

I want Doc's new OG-Bubba, but Im maxed out right now. Plus Brick will just tell me it is fake after my purchase, I hate it when that happens.

I just started 3 AlphaKronik strains along with what I already have.

Hey Brick are AlphaKronik genetics real I have Snowdawg X SnowdawgBx,707 Headband X Spacequeen, and LVPK X Spacequeen, they sound pretty kickass to me!!


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

Think about it a bit frmrboi ... if Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 has no medicinal use, if it is not a medicinal strain, as you claim to be a fact, then what sort of a jerk must Dr. Ripoff actually be if he goes to a site for medicinal users, looking for test growers, even if he gave them free seeds? 

Medicinal users have a a limited number of plants they can grow. Growing a non-medicinal strain would be useless to them and could end up with them not having enough of the medication they actually need or make them risk breaking the law by having/growing too many plants which might cause them their medical card. 

Why would Dr. Ripoff give free seeds to be tested to people who need medication and who need to be able to supply themselves with enough medication and need to be able to continue to supply themselves with enough medication if the free seeds he allegedly gives them, according to you, are of no medicinal use whatsoever? Why would he put them in a position of running out of their needed medication, if they stuck to the legal number of plants and by growing his fake G13 they could not grow enough plants that are actual medicinal strains, or put them at risk of breaking the law and possibly losing their ability to legally grow because they grew as many actual medicinal strain plants as they needed and also grew his non-medicinal, according to you, fake G13 strain?

If he were to give free seeds to people on a medicinal site wouldn't you think he would give them actual medicinal strains rather than a strain, that according to you, is not a medicinal strain? Why would he give non-medicinal strain seeds to people who need medication?


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I want Doc's new OG-Bubba, but Im maxed out right now. Plus Brick will just tell me it is fake after my purchase, I hate it when that happens.
> 
> I just started 3 AlphaKronik strains along with what I already have.
> 
> Hey Brick are AlphaKronik genetics real I have Snowdawg X SnowdawgBx,707 Headband X Spacequeen, and LVPK X Spacequeen, they sound pretty kickass to me!!



I have nothing to say about any of those strains. They are not the topic of the thread.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

bricktop has put alot more decent info into this site than any of you haters its not his fault he aint getting the owts at home or whatever and carnt take the sillyness no more and has to stoop to the silly levels of e-thugness lol


----------



## fletchman (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I have nothing to say about any of those strains. They are not the topic of the thread.


Fine, be that way.

And for the record, I hope my "BIG&FRUITY-G13" helps out my patients, and they really like it!


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Go back and read the thread. The same moronic weak ploy as yours was already attempted and it was clearly answered and shown to be asinine.


 i am shocked that a man of your high moral standards would call me 'asinine'. so if i read your posts correctly, you are saying DrGreenthumb ripped you off? lmao
he probably knew who you were and screwed you


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> bricktop has put alot more decent info into this site than any of you haters its not his fault he aint getting the owts at home or whatever and carnt take the sillyness no more and has to stoop to the silly levels of e-thugness lol


kiss-ass................................


----------



## OGMan (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Think about it a bit frmrboi ... if Dr. Ripoff's fake G13 has no medicinal use, if it is not a medicinal strain, as you claim to be a fact, then what sort of a jerk must Dr. Ripoff actually be if he goes to a site for medicinal users, looking for test growers, even if he gave them free seeds?
> 
> Medicinal users have a a limited number of plants they can grow. Growing a non-medicinal strain would be useless to them and could end up with them not having enough of the medication they actually need or make them risk breaking the law by having/growing too many plants which might cause them their medical card.
> 
> ...


Now your'e just being silly Bricktop. Some strains work for some people and others do not. In spite of breeders claims of medical uselfulness, results are highly individulistic and no matter what you think Bricktop someone with a medical card may wish to get the maximum amount of smoke from their...let's say 10 plants and they may choose to grow G13 for that end as opposed to say OG Kush. Now that's their choice not yours and wether a strain works for them or not or how they approach their need is their choice. Not yours. Who the hell do you think you are!


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 1, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Now your'e just being silly Bricktop. Some strains work for some people and others do not. In spite of breeders claims of medical uselfulness, results are highly individulistic and no matter what you think Bricktop someone with a medical card may wish to get the maximum amount of smoke from their...let's say 10 plants and they may choose to grow G13 for that end as opposed to say OG Kush. Now that's their choice not yours and wether a strain works for them or not or how they approach their need is their choice. Not yours. Who the hell do you think you are!


yes ,that's all true but did you know that DrGreenthumb ripped off BT?


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> bricktop has put alot more decent info into this site than any of you haters its not his fault he aint getting the owts at home or whatever and carnt take the sillyness no more and has to stoop to the silly levels of e-thugness lol


LOL, it is HIS fault he's not getting the owts at home, whatever that is.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> LOL, it is HIS fault he's not getting the owts at home, whatever that is.


maybe he meant 'owls'


----------



## OGMan (May 1, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> yes ,that's all true but did you know that DrGreenthumb ripped off BT?


No I don't believe that any more than I believe Bricktop grew Acapulco ( Guererro ) Gold. I think Bricktop took DD up on his smear campaign. Remember, DD offered free seeds to anyone who'd smear Doc? That's when all this began.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 1, 2011)

OMG! this is killing me, frmrboi you just made me spill my beer, i want a Molson to replace it


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> OMG! this is killing me, frmrboi you just made me spill my beer, i want a Molson to replace it


you got it, probably be warm by the time you get here though, cheaper than a keyboard at least.
I want to try that micro carbonated shit soon.


----------



## Dominathan (May 1, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> Just read in the newest high times...they are calling DrGT G-13 one of the best strains of the year..makes me wounder if the even grew this out or if they are jsy taking the doc's word for it..interestingly enough they used the stock photo of their G-13 (the one with the mini-bic) I am still in the air about this and given the static (and price) around it's re;ease make me question the doc's gear altogether. If you grow and like the doc's gear, MORE POWER TO YOU! but i cannot condone $200 for two seeds, he is no better than the pharmaceutical industry.


I feel that the extra price is worth it. I am dealing directly with a breeder, not a seed bank. And on top of that, I can call him 24/7 about the problems I am having with it. In my book, it's worth it.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 1, 2011)

OGMan said:


> No I don't believe that any more than I believe Bricktop grew Acapulco ( Guererro ) Gold. I think Bricktop took DD up on his smear campaign. Remember, DD offered free seeds to anyone who'd smear Doc? That's when all this began.


that's right, BT emerged from GERIATRIC PARK as soon as those free seeds were offered,


----------



## fletchman (May 1, 2011)

Im unsure gettin the owts is a good thing? Could you please clarify.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 1, 2011)

*A Textbook Education: Texas and Conservative Revisionist History*

Posted: March 16, 2010 by *Sidney Carton* in *Current Events*, *History*, *Politics* 
Tags: *Civil War*, *education*, *History*, *Politics*, *Texas*, *Thomas Jefferson* 
*6*
The Texas state school board has decided in a party line vote to change their U.S. history curriculum in the coming academic year. In and of itself, this is no great thing, school boards do this with a degree of regularity, as newer textbooks become available, or newer technologies allow for a different student experience. Yet what makes this vote by the Texan authorities so noteworthy is the way in which the American history curriculum will be altered, the emphasis of the courses are to be fundamentally shifted toward a form of revisionist history popular on the right.
This new history will focus heavily on the conservative revolution of the 1980&#8242;s-90&#8242;s, will offer Confederate General Stonewall Jackson as a paragon of leadership, and will give equal time to a statement by Confederate President Jefferson Davis when a speech by Abraham Lincoln is discussed. Far more disturbing, in my own humble opinion, has been the decision to downgrade the influence of Thomas Jefferson among the founding fathers, and instead discuss how they were influenced by medieval thinkers like St. Thomas Aquinas, while consistently emphasizing the religious nature of the founders project.
Now speaking as a historian-in-training myself, I can frankly admit that objectivity in the writing of history is an ideal to aspire to, and not necessarily a goal to be achieved. Every work has a small degree of bias of one form or another worked into it. And yes, academia is well-known for its supposed left-wing bias, (to hear people talk youd think we were all taught out of Maos Little Red Book for heavens sakes) but is writing a history that runs to the opposite end of the ideological spectrum really a solution? Or is it merely an attempt to indoctrinate ones pupils into one partisan system in order to prevent the possibility of their indoctrination into another?
But to discuss such things on their merits, I really have to wonder about the reasoning inherent here. Are Texans really going to privilege the works of Conservative Activist Phyllis Schafly over those of Thomas Jefferson? Im sure Mrs. Schafly has written some influential tracts in her day, but Jefferson wrote the Declaration of Independence, and was highly influential in the writing of the Constitution, are these things important to the Texas State School Board? Or in their rush to cram their students full of partisan pap, have they overlooked the fact that the whole point of teaching American students American history is to give them an appreciation for the nation in which they live?
Now, I find the emphasis on the Confederacy perversely interesting. Yes, Texas joined the Confederate States of America in 1861, and Governor Perry has made some idiotic statements about secession in the past, so one begins to wonder whether or not the Texans would like to tell us something here? Whatever the reason, I really dont have a problem with the use of Stonewall Jackson as an icon of leadership, he was probably one of the most gifted battlefield generals in the Civil War, though I would point out that he died from friendly fire, having been shot by his own men
The juxtaposition of the quotes from Jeff Davis and Abraham Lincoln I find more problematic. If one wants to argue from the position of absolute impartiality, maybe this is appropriate, but where do we draw the line? Would this be appropriate in a World History Course? Would we give Hitler and Mussolinis claims the same weight as those of FDR and Churchill? After all, there have been generations of individuals who have argued that the left-wing bias of academia has given Fascism and the Third Reich the short end of the stick, surely in our rush to avoid bias we dont want to validate the darkest crimes of the past.
I realize that in the end this is all politics, most often official histories are, but I think I may be forgiven if I indulge in a moment of righteous indignation. After all, the founder of the modern discipline of history, Leopold von Ranke, argued that the primary goal of all historians was to discuss history _wie es eigentlich gewesen_ (as it actually happened.) While most historians would agree that the absolute reconstruction of the past advocated by Ranke is impossible, it remains the noble goal that one hopes guides the writing of most history. Because in frankness, if we are truly appreciate our nation, we must consider all its history, its flaws and triumphs, its glories and its weaknesses. Only in doing so can we truly realize how privileged we are as Americans, only in doing so can we realize that we are a great nation not because we excelled with out flaws, but because we have excelled in spite of them. If the new Texas textbooks do not provide this understanding, then the state school board has ill-served its students.

​​


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Go back and read the thread. The same moronic weak ploy as yours was already attempted and it was clearly answered and shown to be asinine.






WoodyHaze said:


> i am shocked that a man of your high moral standards would call me 'asinine'.



You, along with a number of others here seriously need to take a few reading comprehension courses. I said the very same; "weak ploy as yours was already attempted and it was clearly answered and shown to be asinine." 

Now that you have read it again are you now capable of understanding what was said? It was said that the claim, the; "weak ploy" was asinine, not the person who used it first and not you ... only the; "weak ploy," the claim the tactic. 

When read messages some of you write I keep hearing part of the OLD Stealers Wheel song "Stuck in the Middle With You" running through my head .... the part that goes; "Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right." There's one person trying to base their argument about me based on something that was not said and because it was not said at that certain time he believes it is proof that now it is being said it has to be false. That of course makes total sense, like if this were a thread about 70's rock bands and people mentioned the size crowds Emerson, Lake & Palmer drew and I mentioned how they once played before 70,000 people in Soldier Field in Chicago ... but did not at that time bother to mention I was one of the 70,000 ... but because I only later mentioned it then it would have to be false because I did not mention it in the very first message about the crowd. That kind of though process is like a Sherlock Holmes of some bizarro world where everything would be backwards and that world's Sherlock Holmes would deduce everything incorrectly. 

Then there's you, someone who has such a poor grasp of the English language that you are incapable of understanding that it was clearly stated that a; "ploy" was called asinine and not you. 

Then there's a couple or more who flat out reject information found on sites dedicated to medicinal marijuana in regards to G13's medicinal properties and it being a medicinal strain. 

"Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right" FOR SURE!




> so if i read your posts correctly, you are saying DrGreenthumb ripped you off?




I will do my best to help you out so you will finally be capable of understanding .... I will type REALLY SLOW so you can keep up ..... OK, are you ready, because here I go ......... Dr. Greenthumb ripped me off. He sold me seeds he claimed to be the original Acapulco Gold and they were no closer to being the original Acapulco Gold than I am to galactic central point. 

Got it?




> he probably knew who you were and screwed you


I rather doubt that he knew anything of me back in about 2004 or 2005 when he ripped me off, but regardless of if he did or did not it wouldn't matter. He just rips people off. That is what he does. I posted grow/smoke reports where others who knew what the original Acapulco Gold was like purchased Dr. Ripoff's fake and were very disappointed and said it was nothing at all like the real deal. I doubt he knew us all and selectively ripped us off and sent real Acapulco Gold to others. 

Dr. Ripoff has a proven history of picking famous name strains from the past and claiming to have them and then selling people fakes, and he is clearly doing it again with his fake G13. 



> *Acapulco Gold Seeds from Dr Greenthumb*
> 
> 
> Grower reports: 1 Viewed: 39,044 times Rated by 1 user: 6.43/10*'Acapulco Gold' from Dr Greenthumb*
> ...


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Im unsure gettin the owts is a good thing?


not sure either but it's probably better than owls, they got sharp beaks and claws,


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top, i still don't see where you got ripped off, could you please be more specific?






You, along with a number of others here seriously need to take a few reading comprehension courses. I said the very same; "weak ploy as yours was already attempted and it was clearly answered and shown to be asinine." 

Now that you have read it again are you now capable of understanding what was said? It was said that the claim, the; "weak ploy" was asinine, not the person who used it first and not you ... only the; "weak ploy," the claim the tactic. 

When read messages some of you write I keep hearing part of the OLD Stealers Wheel song "Stuck in the Middle With You" running through my head .... the part that goes; "Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right." There's one person trying to base their argument about me based on something that was not said and because it was not said at that certain time he believes it is proof that now it is being said it has to be false. That of course makes total sense, like if this were a thread about 70's rock bands and people mentioned the size crowds Emerson, Lake & Palmer drew and I mentioned how they once played before 70,000 people in Soldier Field in Chicago ... but did not at that time bother to mention I was one of the 70,000 ... but because I only later mentioned it then it would have to be false because I did not mention it in the very first message about the crowd. That kind of though process is like a Sherlock Holmes of some bizarro world where everything would be backwards and that world's Sherlock Holmes would deduce everything incorrectly. 

Then there's you, someone who has such a poor grasp of the English language that you are incapable of understanding that it was clearly stated that a; "ploy" was called asinine and not you. 

Then there's a couple or more who flat out reject information found on sites dedicated to medicinal marijuana in regards to G13's medicinal properties and it being a medicinal strain. 

"Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right" FOR SURE!






I will do my best to help you out so you will finally be capable of understanding .... I will type REALLY SLOW so you can keep up ..... OK, are you ready, because here I go ......... Dr. Greenthumb ripped me off. He sold me seeds he claimed to be the original Acapulco Gold and they were no closer to being the original Acapulco Gold than I am to galactic central point. 

Got it?




I rather doubt that he knew anything of me back in about 2004 or 2005 when he ripped me off, but regardless of if he did or did not it wouldn't matter. He just rips people off. That is what he does. I posted grow/smoke reports where others who knew what the original Acapulco Gold was like purchased Dr. Ripoff's fake and were very disappointed and said it was nothing at all like the real deal. I doubt he knew us all and selectively ripped us off and sent real Acapulco Gold to others. 

Dr. Ripoff has a proven history of picking famous name strains from the past and claiming to have them and then selling people fakes, and he is clearly doing it again with his fake G13.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> *Civil War, education, History,*


That in and of itself it incorrect. That came from the carpetbaggers revisionist history. Ask any self respecting educated Southerner and you will learn that the so called; "Civil War" never occurred, that was Yankee propaganda devised to cover their war crimes. 

What was fought was The War of Northern Aggression.


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Ask any self respecting educated Southerner


 I guess I won't be asking you then


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That in and of itself it incorrect. That came from the carpetbaggers revisionist history. Ask any self respecting educated Southerner and you will learn that the so called; "Civil War" never occurred, that was Yankee propaganda devised to cover their war crimes.
> 
> What was fought was The War of Northern Aggression.


UH OH, the old man is hitting the 'shine' early tonite, and we  all know the south won too, said so on 'family guy'
still waiting for the south to rise again


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> Brick Top, i still don't see where you got ripped off, could you please be more specific?


You absolutely HAVE to be playing with me because NO human could be so dense and survive. 


*I will do my best to help you out so you will finally be capable of understanding .... I will type REALLY SLOW so you can keep up ..... OK, are you ready, because here I go ......... Dr. Greenthumb ripped me off. He sold me seeds he claimed to be the original Acapulco Gold and they were no closer to being the original Acapulco Gold than I am to galactic central point. 

I was sold fake Acapulco Gold seeds, I paid for one thing and received something totally different instead. I ordered and paid for true Acapulco Gold seeds and was sent Ghetto Gold seeds by Dr. Ripoff. Got it? If you still find yourself incapable of understanding just ask your mommy or your special education teacher to explain it to you because I cannot make it any simpler for you than I already have. 

I would really like to be able to be more helpful to you so you could finally be capable of understanding, but it is utterly impossible for me to express myself **monosyllabically so as to make it any easier for you.

*


----------



## frmrboi (May 1, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> UH OH, the old man is hitting the 'shine' early tonite, and we  all know the south won too, said so on 'family guy'
> still waiting for the south to rise again


Yow ! smokin' that PCP laced weed and popin' the OxyCotin on top of it, I see a new novel form him in a few hours.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> That in and of itself it incorrect. That came from the carpetbaggers revisionist history. Ask any self respecting educated Southerner and you will learn that the so called; "Civil War" never occurred, that was Yankee propaganda devised to cover their war crimes.
> 
> What was fought was The War of Northern Aggression.






Angry Pollock said:


> UH OH, the old man is hitting the 'shine' early tonite, and we  all know the south won too, ........still waiting for the south to rise again



It's just halftime .... we'll beat those Yankees in the fourth quarter.

"Be proud you're a rebel 'Cause the South's gonna do it again and again."


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You absolutely HAVE to be playing with me because NO human could be so dense and survive.
> 
> 
> *I will do my best to help you out so you will finally be capable of understanding .... I will type REALLY SLOW so you can keep up ..... OK, are you ready, because here I go ......... Dr. Greenthumb ripped me off. He sold me seeds he claimed to be the original Acapulco Gold and they were no closer to being the original Acapulco Gold than I am to galactic central point.
> ...


where in that post does it say he ripped you off? i just don't see it


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I see a new novel form him in a few hours.


You just might ... but sadly because you are a frmrboi Canadian you would not be capable or either reading it or understanding it. If I do write one though I will be sure to include some pictures so there will at least be some part of it you will be capable of enjoying.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> You absolutely HAVE to be playing with me because NO human could be so dense and survive.
> 
> 
> ...







WoodyHaze said:


> where in that post does it say he ripped you off? i just don't see it



You really need to go back to playing with yourself rather than attempting to play with me because I have more than grown tired of your intentional obtuseness.


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 1, 2011)

Its a great day bin ladin may be dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frmrboi (May 2, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> Its a great day bin ladin may be dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


now the world can concentrate on public enemy #2 Brick Top !


----------



## Doobius1 (May 2, 2011)

Gotta love them Americans.....kill enough people and you'll eventually get to Bin Laden.


----------



## frmrboi (May 2, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> Gotta love them Americans.....kill enough people and you'll eventually get to Bin Laden.


Hey no bashing Americans, nobody here is bashing us Canucks....er, never mind.


----------



## doc111 (May 2, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Hey no bashing Americans, nobody here is bashing us Canucks....er, never mind.


Hey! I'm not bashing Canucks!


----------



## Brick Top (May 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Doobius1*
> Gotta love them Americans.....kill enough people and you'll eventually get to Bin Laden.





frmrboi said:


> Hey no bashing Americans, nobody here is bashing us Canucks....er, never mind.


Not all Canucks ... just one in particular that has more than brought it on himself and a generalized handful that were so obnoxious that regardless of what nationality they might be they would be detestable.


----------



## Brick Top (May 2, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> now the world can concentrate on public enemy #2 Brick Top !


Send some of those soldiers of yours that wear the little skirts to find me. If they get lucky and find me they can clean my house and do my laundry and cooking for me. They dress like maids so it would be fitting for them to be my maids.


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 2, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Send some of those soldiers of yours that wear the little skirts to find me. If they get lucky and find me they can clean my house and do my laundry and cooking for me. They dress like maids so it would be fitting for them to be my maids.


sorry frmrboi, but that was kinda funny
btw brick top, i was only messing with you yesterday


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

Bricktop, you're a liar, is that monosyllabic enough for you? Tell DD you want more seeds for this gig, cause it's cost has been what little reputation you had.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Bricktop, you're a liar, is that monosyllabic enough for you? Tell DD you want more seeds for this gig, cause it's cost has been what little reputation you had.


Complete spam ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Every single one of his posts are spamming for Greenthumb, check out his posts. Seriously, not even one post that has to do with anything except trying to legitimize Dr. Greenthumb.


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Complete spam ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Every single one of his posts are spamming for Greenthumb, check out his posts. Seriously, not even one post that has to do with anything except trying to legitimize Dr. Greenthumb.


These days I ONLY grow Greenthumb gear and there's a reason for that and it's called RELIABILITY. That's my opinion and I have grown many of Doc's strains. I just was over at MMMA where almost every strain of Doc's is journaled and eveyone is wowed by the quality and vigour of his strains, so suck it up flameboy. It is preposterous for Bricktop to suggest Greenthumb is a ripoff when he's been business for about 20 years and has so very many satisfied customers. It' s just a smear campagne started by DoubleD


----------



## bajafox (May 2, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> I feel that the extra price is worth it. I am dealing directly with a breeder, not a seed bank. And on top of that, I can call him 24/7 about the problems I am having with it. In my book, it's worth it.


So you're ok with paying a lot extra for something that wasn't what it is, as long as the breeder gives you 24/7 customer service?

Maybe the fact that he even has the kind of time to support all of his customers really shows he isn't selling as much as people think...


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

bajafox said:


> So you're ok with paying a lot extra for something that wasn't what it is, as long as the breeder gives you 24/7 customer service?
> 
> Maybe the fact that he even has the kind of time to support all of his customers really shows he isn't selling as much as people think...


Bollocks. Every strain I've ordered from Doc was exactly what it was supposed to be.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Bollocks. Every strain I've ordered from Doc was exactly what it was supposed to be.


LIke I STATED PLENTY OF TIMES IN THIS THREAD "AND HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS?"Where is th proof you even had the actual clones?
You cant say you dont show pics of your grow as you have docs auto flower grow everywhere so dont try to use "you dont post pics" because thats a lie!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> These days I ONLY grow Greenthumb gear and there's a reason for that and it's called RELIABILITY. That's my opinion and I have grown many of Doc's strains. I just was over at MMMA where almost every strain of Doc's is journaled and eveyone is wowed by the quality and vigour of his strains, so suck it up flameboy. It is preposterous for Bricktop to suggest Greenthumb is a ripoff when he's been business for about 20 years and has so very many satisfied customers. It' s just a smear campagne started by DoubleD


Yeah his strains seem to do better than the clone only strains and they are supposed to be the same???


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> These days I ONLY grow Greenthumb gear and there's a reason for that and it's called RELIABILITY. That's my opinion and I have grown many of Doc's strains. I just was over at MMMA where almost every strain of Doc's is journaled and eveyone is wowed by the quality and vigour of his strains, so suck it up flameboy. It is preposterous for Bricktop to suggest Greenthumb is a ripoff when he's been business for about 20 years and has so very many satisfied customers. It' s just a smear campagne started by DoubleD


Like I said 20 years in business and top rated by Seedbankupdates, so all your BS is meaningless and a waste of peoples time


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah his strains seem to do better than the clone only strains and they are supposed to be the same???


I know! Cool though huh? Doc must be doing something right. Actually, there is increasing evidence that many S1's show hybrid vigour


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> I know! Cool though huh? Doc must be doing something right. Actually, there is increasing evidence that many S1's show hybrid vigour


That is just completely untrue.


----------



## bajafox (May 2, 2011)

LOL, as opposed to increasing evidence that his G13 is fake


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That is just completely untrue.


Oh piss off...what qualifies you to make this statement?


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

]


OGMan said:


> These days I ONLY grow Greenthumb gear and there's a reason for that and it's called RELIABILITY. That's my opinion and I have grown many of Doc's strains. I just was over at MMMA where almost every strain of Doc's is journaled and eveyone is wowed by the quality and vigour of his strains, so suck it up flameboy. It is preposterous for Bricktop to suggest Greenthumb is a ripoff when he's been business for about 20 years and has so very many satisfied customers. It' s just a smear campagne started by DoubleD





OGMan said:


> Like I said 20 years in business and top rated by Seedbankupdates, so all your BS is meaningless and a waste of peoples time


You guys have no cred what so ever, so why waste our time?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Oh piss off...what qualifies you to make this statement?


There are a couple reasons I'm qualified to make these statements. 
1. It's called "hybrid" vigor for a reason. 
2. I've grown S1's that I've bought and I've grown S1's that I've made and I know how the offspring differ from the original parent.

I wonder if Greenthumb knows his spammers lack any knowledge of marijuana. I swear you guys crack me up with the things you try to state as fact. The only thing you can think to do is state that somewhat knowledgeable people don't have any credibility. Why don't you try backing up your arguments with facts and quit arguing like a 4 year old.


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

You want facts. OK here are some indisputable facts;

1. Greenthumb has been in business for over 20 years.
2. Has been top rated at the Seedbankupdates for a decade or two.
3. Has been nominated for Top Ten Strains of the Year at High Times (Cindy 99)
4. Has been nominated for the Seedbank Hall of Fame at High Times
5. Has the endorsement of Jim Ortega (G13)
6. Tens of thousands of happy customers worldwide
7. Was the first to make S1 seeds of OG Kush, Bubba Kush, Chemdawg, Cindy 99, Trainwreck, East Coast Sour Diesel, Cheese and is the creator of Iranian Autoflower, Endless Sky, 747, Columbia Skies and others.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You want facts. OK here are some indisputable facts;



Most of which don't really have any substance.



> 1. Greenthumb has been in business for over 20 years.


And yet you never see a lot of people actually growing his gear.


> 2. Has been top rated at the Seedbankupdates for a decade or two.


No one ever said he didn't sell seeds.


> 3. Has been nominated for Top Ten Strains of the Year at High Times (Cindy 99)


lol, A publication at which he is a paid advertiser.


> 4. Has been nominated for the Seedbank Hall of Fame at High Times


Again, he is a paid advertiser.


> 5. Has the endorsement of Jim Ortega (G13)


Which doesn't mean much seeing as it's very unlikely he has the pure G13 either.


> 6. Tens of thousands of happy customers worldwide


Which means what exactly? Gypsy has happy customers and he's also a less than reputable person.


> 7. Was the first to make S1 seeds of OG Kush, Bubba Kush, Chemdawg, Cindy 99, Trainwreck, East Coast Sour Diesel, Cheese


ROFLMFAO, That's just not true.


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You want facts. OK here are some indisputable facts;
> 
> 1. Greenthumb has been in business for over 20 years.
> 2. Has been top rated at the Seedbankupdates for a decade or two.
> ...


Like I said indisputable


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

First of all number the first part of number 7 is just a flat out lie and the rest of the facts don't really mean anything.


----------



## bajafox (May 2, 2011)

I have OGman on ignore but I can see his posts when he's quoted. Those so called "facts" don't prove a fucking thing about this G13 being real. 

That would give ANY reputable breeder the right to claim the same thing, again, no substance from the Greenthumb supporters


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> First of all number the first part of number 7 is just a flat out lie and the rest of the facts don't really mean anything.


So, I guess it's your considered opinion that High Times is a fraud. That you know more about Cannabis than Danny Danko and he's a fraud. That you know more about Cannabis than Jim Ortega and he's a fraud. See...I'd say you were the fraud and a liar and that you deliberately seek to mislead the Cannabis community and that you're delusional to boot


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I have OGman on ignore but I can see his posts when he's quoted. Those so called "facts" don't prove a fucking thing about this G13 being real.
> 
> That would give ANY reputable breeder the right to claim the same thing, again, no substance from the Greenthumb supporters


Listen, Jim Ortega has endorsed Greenthumb's G13 as legit and that's good enough for me.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> So, I guess it's your considered opinion that High Times is a fraud. That you know more about Cannabis than Danny Danko and he's a fraud. That you know more about Cannabis than Jim Ortega and he's a fraud. See...I'd say you were the fraud and a liar and that you deliberately seek to mislead the Cannabis community and that you're delusional to boot


lol, HIgh Times is a publcation with advertisers and there Top 10 lists are just ways to promote said advertisers and as for Ortega having Nevil's pure G13 whcich Nevil used to breed the original F1's, yes I'm calling bullshit. The only people trying to mislead anyone on here are you, the rest of the spammers, and Greedthumb. The only thing we know about Ortega is that he had some good weed back in the day and hasn't been Growing or dealing with marijuana for 15 years before 09'. Having some nice herb back in the day doesn't prove he has G13 or anything else for that matter and he could just be trying to make a buck like Greedthumb, he is claiming he got $25,000 for the cut.


----------



## bajafox (May 2, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> lol, HIgh Times is a publcation with advertisers and there Top 10 lists are just ways to promote said advertisers and as for Ortega having Nevil's pure G13 whcich Nevil used to breed the original F1's, yes I calling bullshit. The only people trying to mislead anyone on here are you, the rest of the spammers and Greedthumb..


I think it's even funnier that Jim Ortega's name didn't even come up until everyone started questioning whether or not it was DD's cut, lol.

If nobody had said anything, everybody would assume they are growing G13 taken from a cut from DD, not Jim Ortega. It was only until Greenthumb was questioned that he changed his story.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I think it's even funnier that Jim Ortega's name didn't even come up until everyone started questioning whether or not it was DD's cut, lol.
> 
> If nobody had said anything, everybody would assume they are growing G13 taken from a cut from DD, not Jim Ortega. It was only until Greenthumb was questioned that he changed his story.


And then he just tried to act like there wasn't anything said between the two of them during this debacle and acted like Dogless's statement cleared everything up but it just made it look worse. Doglesss labeling the clones D/D doesn't even make sence and just seems like a made up fact to bail out the doc. Greenthumb was so adamant in his emails between him and DD and on the MMMA website and then his story just changed. What happened to " I would not lie to you. DD can say whatever he wants, the cut came from him at a great expense to us. He himself told us it was G13 and he himself has done amazing grows with it. I personally have doubts that it's really G13 but whatever it is we wanted those yields for our customers"? And then he goes on to sell something he admittedly acknowledges is a questionable strain for $100 a seed anyway.


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You want facts. OK here are some indisputable facts;
> 
> 1. Greenthumb has been in business for over 20 years.
> 2. Has been top rated at the Seedbankupdates for a decade or two.
> ...


Like I said


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Like I said


We get it. He's an advertiser in High Times,misrepresents his strains, and has no business ethics. Good for him.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 2, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> . What happened to " I would not lie to you. DD can say whatever he wants, the cut came from him at a great expense to us. He himself told us it was G13 and he himself has done amazing grows with it. I personally have doubts that it's really G13 but whatever it is we wanted those yields for our customers"? And then he goes on to sell something he admittedly acknowledges is a questionable strain for $100 a seed anyway.


 
I would not lie to you. 
( Prolly not true, everyone lies, they can to anyone, but DrGt has been around along time for a total scamer.)

DD can say whatever he wants, the cut came from him at a great expense to us. (prolly true, he didnt say he got it perosnaly from DD)

He himself told us it was G13 and he himself has done amazing grows with it 
(true, he talks about his g13 with the public at thcfarmer.)


I personally have doubts that it's really G13 but whatever it is we wanted those yields for our customers"?
(True, sound like what you an BT have been saying?)

And then he goes on to sell something he admittedly acknowledges is a questionable strain for $100 a seed anyway 
(If that what the public wants why not? They care bout yield an potency vs authinticity. Supply an demand dictates price, he said he will drop prices once he recoveres the investment cost to aquire the strain)


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> We get it. He's an advertiser in High Times,misrepresents his strains, and has no business ethics. Good for him.


So what you're saying is if you advertize in High Times you can perpertrate any lie you want to and High Times is OK with that? That is the most cynical thing I have ever heard and you disrespect all the good work done by High Times and insult all their readers too.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I would not lie to you.
> ( Prolly not true, everyone lies, they can to anyone, but DrGt has been around along time for a total scamer.)


Because it's so expensive to maintain a shotty website.



> DD can say whatever he wants, the cut came from him at a great expense to us. (prolly true, he didnt say he got it perosnaly from DD)


Yes he did, multiple times/



> He himself told us it was G13 and he himself has done amazing grows with it
> (true, he talks about his g13 with the public at thcfarmer.)


He said he talked to DD himself.




> I personally have doubts that it's really G13 but whatever it is we wanted those yields for our customers"?
> (True, sound like what you an BT have been saying?)


Then he went on to say it's Nevil's cut and continues to say it's Pure G13.



> And then he goes on to sell something he admittedly acknowledges is a questionable strain for $100 a seed anyway
> (If that what the public wants why not? They care bout yield an potency vs authinticity. Supply an demand dictates price, he said he will drop prices once he recoveres the investment cost to aquire the strain)


 If people want to buy overpriced misrepresented gear that's their prerogative and not what I was getting at. He was selling the beans with a high price tag because he attached a name to his strain that wasn't accurate knowing G13 would pull the average stoner in who didn't know the history and to me it shows he doesn't have any business ethics.

You yourself said you don't believe it's Pure G13.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> So what you're saying is if you advertize in High Times you can perpertrate any lie you want to and High Times is OK with that? That is the most cynical thing I have ever heard and you disrespect all the good work done by High Times and insult all their readers too.


LOL

Greenhouse makes those top 10 lists too. 

Cynical? Honest is more like it. I'm not saying anything except you are trying to legitimize something through a publication which greenthumb advertises in.


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

OK, let's step back for a minute. Your'e saying Greenthumb's G13 is Double D's G13?


----------



## sniffer (May 2, 2011)

who cares what it is ,, g13 g14 g66
looks like a mold plant to me


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> OK, let's step back for a minute. Your'e saying Greenthumb's G13 is Double D's G13?


LOL, I'm saying Greenthumb has been lying from the start and it's laughable.


----------



## consumer reports (May 2, 2011)

Greenthumb or I mean Stonedmeathead/Bajafox/OG Man/Farmboi/DD I am calling you out! You are very sly with your reverse spamming on this thread. Go away already! Almost 100 pgs of spam on this merry go round. Spend some money and do some real advertizing with your G13 money already you cheap prick! YOUR NOT FOOLING ANYONE ANYMORE FIGHTING WITH YOURSELF ON THIS WORTHLESS THREAD!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 2, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> Greenthumb or I mean Stonedmeathead/Bajafox/OG Man/Farmboi/DD I am calling you out! You are very sly with your reverse spamming on this thread. Go away already! Almost 100 pgs of spam on this merry go round. Spend some money and do some real advertizing with your G13 money already you cheap prick! YOUR NOT FOOLING ANYONE ANYMORE FIGHTING WITH YOURSELF ON THIS WORTHLESS THREAD!


lol, guy with 50 posts. 

When I get trolled by people with no resources or facts you better believe I'll rebuttal with facts that prove them wrong.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 2, 2011)

it does not matter if he is lying now or not,he has lied before and once a liar always a liar in the public eye!the guy is constantly getting bad reviews and good ones too,but who do you believe?i tend to stay away from these seedbanks because way more often than not when they are constantly being put on a hotplate there is a good reason for it.all i know is that you would never hear these kind of comments about mr nice seedbank.and ogman,why do you constantly get pulled into these debates?if his gear is as good as you say than what do you care if someone else does not like it.i see you at a lot of forums and you are always talking about the doc and no one else.thats kind of fishy on its own.tons of peeps are convinced that you are the doc himself,i believe it to be so,why else would you get so riled up every time someone flames dr greenthumb,because you take it personally?i would only take it personally if it was a close friend or family member,maybe he is your buddy,i dont know,but there are justt way too many bad posts on dr greenthumb and thats enought for me to stick with seedbanks i know.im pretty sure nothing dr greenthumb has hold a candle to shantis nevilles haze.plus i have emailed him to ask about strains and have never got one solid answer,he always kind of walked around my questions and if i kept asking he would get mad and not return my emails.especialy the iranian auto,first he said it was a true auto and then he said it was not.i just plain dont trust the dude.


----------



## RoloTomassi (May 2, 2011)

and ... page.


100


----------



## RoloTomassi (May 2, 2011)

well, I had it, then a post got deleted


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 2, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> it does not matter if he is lying now or not,he has lied before and once a liar always a liar in the public eye!the guy is constantly getting bad reviews and good ones too,but who do you believe?i tend to stay away from these seedbanks because way more often than not when they are constantly being put on a hotplate there is a good reason for it.all i know is that you would never hear these kind of comments about mr nice seedbank.and ogman,why do you constantly get pulled into these debates?if his gear is as good as you say than what do you care if someone else does not like it.i see you at a lot of forums and you are always talking about the doc and no one else.thats kind of fishy on its own.tons of peeps are convinced that you are the doc himself,i believe it to be so,why else would you get so riled up every time someone flames dr greenthumb,because you take it personally?i would only take it personally if it was a close friend or family member,maybe he is your buddy,i dont know,but there are justt way too many bad posts on dr greenthumb and thats enought for me to stick with seedbanks i know.im pretty sure nothing dr greenthumb has hold a candle to shantis nevilles haze.plus i have emailed him to ask about strains and have never got one solid answer,he always kind of walked around my questions and if i kept asking he would get mad and not return my emails.especialy the iranian auto,first he said it was a true auto and then he said it was not.i just plain dont trust the dude.


 
kiss-ass..................................


----------



## bajafox (May 2, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> Greenthumb or I mean Stonedmeathead/Bajafox/OG Man/Farmboi/DD I am calling you out! You are very sly with your reverse spamming on this thread. Go away already! Almost 100 pgs of spam on this merry go round. Spend some money and do some real advertizing with your G13 money already you cheap prick! YOUR NOT FOOLING ANYONE ANYMORE FIGHTING WITH YOURSELF ON THIS WORTHLESS THREAD!


You think I am Greenthumb?



*LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL*


Sorry, just had to get that out of my system....


----------



## Brick Top (May 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> So what you're saying is if you advertize in High Times you can perpertrate any lie you want to and High Times is OK with that? That is the most cynical thing I have ever heard and you disrespect all the good work done by High Times and insult all their readers too.



That is one of the most naive statements I have ever read. You way underestimate the power of the almighty advertising dollar and way overestimate the integrity of any publication.

Either you have not walked this planet for many years or if you did, you did it with both rose colored glasses and blinders on and earplugs too.


----------



## Brick Top (May 2, 2011)

> OGMan said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Greenthumb has been in business for over 20 years.
> ...


----------



## bajafox (May 3, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> Greenthumb or I mean Stonedmeathead/Bajafox/OG Man/Farmboi/DD I am calling you out! You are very sly with your reverse spamming on this thread. Go away already! Almost 100 pgs of spam on this merry go round. Spend some money and do some real advertizing with your G13 money already you cheap prick! YOUR NOT FOOLING ANYONE ANYMORE FIGHTING WITH YOURSELF ON THIS WORTHLESS THREAD!





bajafox said:


> You think I am Greenthumb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait let me rephrase that.

Yes, I am Dr. Greenthumb and effectve immediately I hear-by admit that my G13 is indeed *fake.* Sorry I ripped you all off, please return your seeds for a refund. 

Thank you,
Dr. Greenthumb


----------



## Green Dave (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> > The mafia has been in business longer. Does that make the mafia reputable?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 3, 2011)

Its just like buying skunks.

Do you want skunk 1 from 1977, or do you want the most potent highest yeilding skunk that may be a cross available today? (cheese ,Warlock Power, super skunks) 
Im far more woried about yied an potency short flower time VS authentic 70s strain.

Im not botherd that DrGts G13 may have been crossed.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Brick Top said:
> 
> 
> > *Greenthumb is the only BREEDER on your list *
> ...


----------



## a dog named chico (May 3, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Its just like buying skunks.
> 
> Do you want skunk 1 from 1977, or do you want the most potent highest yeilding skunk that may be a cross available today? (cheese ,Warlock Power, super skunks)
> Im far more woried about yied an potency short flower time VS authentic 70s strain.
> ...


I thought this thread died about 40 pages ago...any ways

NOT TO STIR UP SHIT, but that is my whole point. HE IS CLAIMING IT IS PURE, if he had said G-13Xwhatever than i wouldn't be here or care. but selling it as the pure G-13 namesake, he had better have some solid proof given the nature of the strain. I AM NOT BASHING THE DOC, if this had gone down with Barneys or GHS i would be typing the same words now. Don't shit in a box, charge me $200 and call it gold! Now whatever his strain is, i hope for whoever bought it, that it turns out some what good.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Its just like buying skunks.
> 
> Do you want skunk 1 from 1977, or do you want the most potent highest yeilding skunk that may be a cross available today? (cheese ,Warlock Power, super skunks)
> Im far more woried about yied an potency short flower time VS authentic 70s strain.



I suppose the answer to that would be in part if someone is a purist or only goes by what something is called/named. There are strains with Skunk in the name where it is so far back in it's lineage that it could hardly accurately be called a Skunk strain. It is similar with some strains called a Haze when there is so little Haze in them that they do not really qualify to accurately be called a Haze. 

And when it comes to Skunk strains, no other Skunk strain has been so widely used in crosses as Skunk #1. That does speak well of it, especially when compared to so-called Skunk strains that have such a genetic mix that they hardly, if at all, accurately qualify as being a Skunk strain. 

I have grown a goodly number of strains that were called Skunk but the 'Skunkiest' strain I have ever grown, the one that had such a powerful skunk odor that when I grew it on my deck my neighbors, which are not close like suburban or city neighbors, commented once about how they must be a skunk around and asked if my dogs were sprayed because they smelled skunk so often and to potent ...... and the strain was purchased on the old Cbay auction from an amateur breeder and the cross was G13-NL and White Russian.




> Im not botherd that DrGts G13 may have been crossed.


That's totally cool and the gang with me .. but if it is indeed a cross, like it absolutely has to be, does it at all bother you that Dr. Greenthumb is so dishonest that he lies about it and incorrectly claims it to be the real true original "pure" G13 so he can overcharge for it by claiming it to be the real true original "pure" G13? 

If that doesn't bother you ..... it should.


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Green Dave said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I did ask what seedbank update you were talking about. You did not tell us which one you were talking about.
> ...


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

Bricktop. What is DD's G13 then?


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

> *1. I did ask what seedbank update you were talking about. You did not tell us which one you were talking about.
> 2. You either lied or you were wrong when you said that Dr. Greenthumb was the only breeder on Greenman's seedbank update ratings page.
> 
> Hemcy is a breeder. In 2008 Hemcy's Original Haze took 3rd place in the Highlife Cannabis Cup. Sure it was only the Highlife Cannabis Cup .... but Dr. Greenthumb's name doesn't show up among any of the winners of any Cup Competitions. http://www.hemcy.com/
> ...





OGMan said:


> I think Greenthumb has the highest rating possible without offering Paypal


What does that have to do with the statement that was made that Dr. Greenthumb has had the highest ratings given over the last decade or two or that he was the only breeder in the list I posted, of which neither statement was true?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

Did someone say Dr Greenthumbs pure G13?


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Bricktop. What is DD's G13 then?


I don't know .. but isn't that rather immaterial since DoubleD said Dr. Greenthumb did not get his cut and that if a cut was actually purchased it came from Jim Ortega? The question should be, what is Jim Ortega's cut, not what is DoubleD's cut, right?

I wouldn't really tend to put all that much faith in what Ortega says since he appears to be trying to help cover things up or muddy the waters to help Dr. Ripoff. He claimed the confusion came from how he had nicknamed a cut DD and labeled some clones allegedly sold to Dr. Ripoff as DD. 

When you factor in things like what Shantibaba and Nevil have said and how the description of the strain being a heavy producing fruity flavored strain, the description of G13 x NL, and the original G13 was a low yielding scraggly plant that tasted like urine and feces it is more than apparent that whatever Ortega has, or allegedly has, at best it has to be some hybrid.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Did someone say Dr Greenthumbs pure G13?


Pretty plants. Interestingly enough though they share no resemblance whatsoever to the real true original pure G13 that was described as being a scraggly plant. They much more look like G13 x NL than the real true original pure G13.


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I don't know .. but isn't that rather immaterial since DoubleD said Dr. Greenthumb did not get his cut and that if a cut was actually purchased it came from Jim Ortega? The question should be, what is Jim Ortega's cut, not what is DoubleD's cut, right?
> 
> I wouldn't really tend to put all that much faith in what Ortega says since he appears to be trying to help cover things up or muddy the waters to help Dr. Ripoff. He claimed the confusion came from how he had nicknamed a cut DD and labeled some clones allegedly sold to Dr. Ripoff as DD.
> 
> When you factor in things like what Shantibaba and Nevil have said and how the description of the strain being a heavy producing fruity flavored strain, the description of G13 x NL, and the original G13 was a low yielding scraggly plant that tasted like urine and feces it is more than apparent that whatever Ortega has, or allegedly has, at best it has to be some hybrid.


I think it's very material. I've asked before. Why won't you answer?


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Did someone say Dr Greenthumbs pure G13?


Very nice shots Dr. Gruber. Those look exactly like DD's G13, which is why I'm asking Bricktop what DD's G13 really is in his opinion. I don't ever recall Greenthumb saying his wasn't the same, just that it wasn't actually DD's to start with but Neville's, since DD's came from Neville. Where Jim Ortega fits into all this I don't know which is confusing because Jim Ortega is so well known and has such cred.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> I don't know .. but isn't that rather immaterial since DoubleD said Dr. Greenthumb did not get his cut and that if a cut was actually purchased it came from Jim Ortega? The question should be, what is Jim Ortega's cut, not what is DoubleD's cut, right?
> 
> I wouldn't really tend to put all that much faith in what Ortega says since he appears to be trying to help cover things up or muddy the waters to help Dr. Ripoff. He claimed the confusion came from how he had nicknamed a cut DD and labeled some clones allegedly sold to Dr. Ripoff as DD.
> ...






OGMan said:


> I think it's very material. I've asked before. Why won't you answer?



I have answered the question before earlier in the thread. If you are incapable of keeping up or suffer from short term memory problems or just lack the intelligence to understand and remember ... that is your misery, not mine. There is no reason in the world why I should keep answering the same question over and over just because someone else asks it. I have given my answer once, so that should be enough for you. 



> *I have no idea what DoubleD may or may not have had at what time in the past or where/who it came from. Regardless of what that might or might not have been if he begins to sell seeds that produce thick bushy heavy producing plants with a fruity flavor smoke and claims it to be true pure original G13, then I will say that particular strain is not true pure original G13.
> 
> As some of the information I posted earlier in the thread stated, information if I remember correctly came from Shantibaba, it said that the original eventually lost vigor and died out. Some have claimed it was a virus and that some plants in the hands of some were saved, but I do not believe that for one second. I fully believe that all that has survived from those days that have G13 in them are the heartiest of crosses, and nothing else or nothing more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Very nice shots Dr. Gruber. Those look exactly like DD's G13, which is why I'm asking Bricktop what DD's G13 really is in his opinion. I don't ever recall Greenthumb saying his wasn't the same, just that it wasn't actually DD's to start with but Neville's, since DD's came from Neville. Where Jim Ortega fits into all this I don't know which is confusing because Jim Ortega is so well known and has such cred.


Yes he does have Cred and yes it does seem to look alot like DD's so far. No amount of old posts and opinions are going to mean much until Nevile actually comes out and says something about Greenthumbs G13.


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 3, 2011)

who gives a f#ck anymore, goddam


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> who gives a f#ck anymore, goddam


Sorry if i bothered you.


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
OK fair enough. At least you're consistant. So both Doc's and DD's are fakes in your opinion. I thought for a long time you were working for DD and had taken him up on his offer of free seeds for anyone who'd go online and diss doc. Obviously if you say DD's are fakes that can't be the case.*


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You want facts. OK here are some indisputable facts;
> 
> 
> 2. Has been top rated at the Seedbankupdates for a decade or two.




On the topic of NOT answering questions, of NOT replying to what has been asked, about DUCKING AND DODGING questions ..... I have asked two or three times precisely WHAT; "the Seedbankupdates" site has Dr. Greenthumb; "been top rated" "for a decade or two?"

Why do you refuse to answer that question? What is the link to; "the Seedbankupdates" site you are talking about? Who runs it? Is it independent and based on what customers of the various seedbanks report or is is a site that accepts advertising and does Dr. Greenthumb advertise there?

How about doing a C&P showing; "the Seedbankupdates" site you are referring to and including a link to it ... like I have done with Greenman's seedbank update site?

Why do you keep refusing to answer? Why do you keep refusing to reveal your alleged source? What are you so horrified of that it keeps you from showing us all where you supposedly found the information you claim to be accurate?


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> OK fair enough. At least you're consistant. So both Doc's and DD's are fakes in your opinion. I thought for a long time you were working for DD and had taken him up on his offer of free seeds for anyone who'd go online and diss doc. Obviously if you say DD's are fakes that can't be the case.


I have said it before, the most credible sources to be found when it comes to G13, as in the real true G13, Shantibaba and Nevil say it died out and no longer exists. I do not believe that anyone has it, and I would be stunned if the University of Mississippi even still had it, are any of the other numbered 'G' strains, since the strain was known to lose vigor and die off.


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> On the topic of NOT answering questions, of NOT replying to what has been asked, about DUCKING AND DODGING questions ..... I have asked two or three times precisely WHAT; "the Seedbankupdates" site has Dr. Greenthumb; "been top rated" "for a decade or two?"
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer that question? What is the link to; "the Seedbankupdates" site you are talking about? Who runs it? Is it independent and based on what customers of the various seedbanks report or is is a site that accepts advertising and does Dr. Greenthumb advertise there?
> 
> ...


I was talking about the same one but I guess it's been more like a decade.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Why would he ? His whole existance is designed around proving his superiority to the human race, being the intellectual runt of the family has left him with a severe inferiority complex.


I am unsure if you are more pathetic or more hilarious. The delusions you suffer from are incredible. Sure I did not earn a degree in horticulture like my brother in law, my sister, one of my three nieces and her husband did. Instead my degree is in business. If I am the; "intellectual runt" of my family why are they all still working and I was able to own both a new car dealership and a marina and retire when I was 49-years old? The reason I was capable of doing that was certainly not because I am some Canadian frmrboi. It was only possible through a combination of intelligence, education, a willingness to take risks and effort.

But your little story, as pathetic as it was, was amusing. Be sure to share your next delusion with us so we can have another laugh at your expense.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top* *
> On the topic of NOT answering questions, of NOT replying to what has been asked, about DUCKING AND DODGING questions ..... I have asked two or three times precisely WHAT; "the Seedbankupdates" site has Dr. Greenthumb; "been top rated" "for a decade or two?"
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer that question? What is the link to; "the Seedbankupdates" site you are talking about? Who runs it? Is it independent and based on what customers of the various seedbanks report or is is a site that accepts advertising and does Dr. Greenthumb advertise there?
> ...


*

*



OGMan said:


> I was talking about the same one but I guess it's been more like a decade.



If so then you were inaccurate when you claimed that Dr. Greenthumb had been given the highest rating, for whatever length of time you believe it to be, a decade or whatever. 

The highest rating given is 5 stars. The highest rating any seedbank or seedbank/breeder presently has is 4 1/2 stars. Dr. Greenthumb presently has a 4 star rating. Just several months ago he was at a 3 1/2 star rating and at least one point slipped down to a 3 star rating. Possibly lower at some point and I do not recall it, but I do know that only within the last handful of months Dr. Greenthumb moved up from a 3 1/2 star rating to a 4 star rating and in the roughly 11 years I have relied on Greenman's rating site I have never once seen Dr. Greenthumb receive a full 5 star rating ... and just to be clear about how I keep up on these things, I go their almost daily so I do see when someone's ratings improve or decline.

Again:


> *Attitude 4 star 1/2 (F****1/2) -seedbank only, not a breeder*
> *Bluenose 3 star (***) (2) -breeder - seedbank*
> *Dr. Greenthumbs 4 star (F****) (1,2,3) -breeder - seedbank*
> *Hemp Depot  4 star and 1/2 (F****1/2) (1,2,4,)** - seedbank only, not a breeder*
> ...


You may have noticed that Dr. Greenthumb DOES NOT HAVE THE HIGHEST RATING of the various seedbanks/seedbank-breeders listed and certainly NOT THE HIGHEST RATING Greenman will give, which is a full 5 stars.


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 3, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Sorry if i bothered you.


nope, i said that as a commentary about this whole thread. anyone that would buy 67.00 seeds has to be a serious grower and be comfortable that it's the real G13. but seriously you guys are beating a dead horse. like i said 'who gives a f#ck anymore'?


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> nope, i said that as a commentary about this whole thread. anyone that would buy 67.00 seeds has to be a serious grower and be comfortable that it's the real G13.


If a strain is truly high quality, and a I am not directly or solely commenting on the G13 in question but it would of course be included in what I am saying, but if a strain is truly high quality and someone finds a quality mother plant or two $67.00 per seed is really not all that terrible if someone is a medicinal user and the strain helps them or if they are a care giver and the strain helps those they grow for, or for that fact, if someone is a for profit grower. If they are capable of keeping/maintaining their mother(s) for a good while then the cost will more than balance out in relation to what they end up from it over time. But if someone is just growing from seed and not keeping mothers then that is a rather high price per seed to pay. If someone can afford it, and if a strain is truly high quality, then what the heck, buy it. 

The biggest question about Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is that his justification for his pricing is that it is the original "pure G13" and that is exceedingly questionable and unimaginably doubtful and with that being the case his justification loses it's validity.


----------



## bajafox (May 3, 2011)

If Nevil and Shanti say it doesn't exist then it doesn't exist and Dr. Greenthumb is lying. Everything else is just hearsay....


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 3, 2011)

..............as i said.........who gives a f#ck


----------



## fletchman (May 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> If Nevil and Shanti say it doesn't exist then it doesn't exist and Dr. Greenthumb is lying. Everything else is just hearsay....


 
Does Nevil and Shanti think they're GOD? You do realize many people other than Nevil had the same G13 cut? Who do you think Nevil got it from?

Nevil said he bought the G13 cut in Oregon for $500, so that tells me there were many growers in Oregon and God only knows where else, that had exactly what Nevil purchased.

There may have been hundreds, maybe thousands, of G13 cuts passed around back when Nevil bought it. 

Bottom line, Nevil wasn't the "ONLY" guy in town with that cut, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!

Same with Northern Lights, Nevil got it from SOMEONE ELSE!!!!

What made Nevil famous is he traveled the world and got seed and clones from "OTHER" people, then he bred his strains.


----------



## bajafox (May 3, 2011)

Greenthumb claimed he got it through Ortega and the selling point is that Ortega's cut is Nevils, or DD's or Shantis right? Nevil and Shanti are saying it doesn't exist, so now that they cleared that up, WHERE did Dr. Greenthumbs come from then? 

It doesn't matter who has it or how many people claim to have it, Dr. Greenthumb is a liar who's changed his story more than once, yet his followers are still blind to the obvious evidence.

The history shows that Nevil has/had the original so yes, if he says it doesn't exist anymore than I believe it.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Does Nevil and Shanti think they're GOD? You do realize many people other than Nevil had the same G13 cut? Who do you think Nevil got it from?
> 
> Nevil said he bought the G13 cut in Oregon for $500, so that tells me there were many growers in Oregon and God only knows where else, that had exactly what Nevil purchased.
> 
> ...


You're missing the point and confusing the facts. Nevil said he got it from Sandy Weinstien and he also said Sandy didn't give it to anyone else before he passed. Also Greenthumb is claiming he got the cut from someone claiming to have gotten it from Nevil so it doesn't even matter if anyone else did have it because the story is that it came from a source that said it no longer exists.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Does Nevil and Shanti think they're GOD? You do realize many people other than Nevil had the same G13 cut? Who do you think Nevil got it from?
> 
> Nevil said he bought the G13 cut in Oregon for $500, so that tells me there were many growers in Oregon and God only knows where else, that had exactly what Nevil purchased.
> 
> ...


The reason it is so unlikely to still exist is not that Nevil was the only person or one of only just a few people to ever possess the strain but instead because it was known to lose vigor and die. I would have to go through a long thread similar to this on MNS forum to find the message from Shantibaba again but he mentioned another breeder or two who got a cut of G13 from Nevil, and theirs, just like Nev's, lost vigor and died over time. I could of course be wrong but I find it almost impossible to believe that if professional breeders were unable to keep the strain alive until today that anyone else did. 

Claims have been made that the strain did not just lose vigor and die and instead it was a virus, a plant disease, but since it hit multiple plants in multiple different locations it would either had to have come with the original cutting or caught the virus/disease not all that long after and then been passed with each cutting shared or sold because the odds would make it a virtual impossibility that different plants in different locations would all develop the same virus/disease and die from it. 

G13, as in the true pure G13, to growers is like Santa Claus is to a kid whose reached the age where they find it really hard to believe Santa Claus exists but they want him to exist so much that for one more year they try to fool themselves into believing and act as if they do believe, even though deep inside they know he doesn't.

Growers/tokers want to believe G13 still exists. They want to grow and smoke 'the legend' so when someone claims to have "pure G13" like the kid and Santa Claus they do their best to make believe that they believe it is real only because they so desperately want it to be real and to be able to say 'I have it, I'm growing it, I'm smoking the legend!' 

Accept the truth kids .... Santa G13 does not exist.


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Greenthumb claimed he got it through Ortega and the selling point is that Ortega's cut is Nevils, or DD's or Shantis right? Nevil and Shanti are saying it doesn't exist, so now that they cleared that up, WHERE did Dr. Greenthumbs come from then?
> 
> It doesn't matter who has it or how many people claim to have it, Dr. Greenthumb is a liar who's changed his story more than once, yet his followers are still blind to the obvious evidence.
> 
> The history shows that Nevil has/had the original so yes, if he says it doesn't exist anymore than I believe it.


Actually Greenthumb said he got it from Double D and has never said otherwise to my knowledge, so if you want to piss on someone get your lips off double D's ass and piss on Double D for lying about it IF it's a lie .


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Actually Greenthumb said he got it from Double D and has never said otherwise to my knowledge, so if you want to piss on someone get your lips off double D's ass and piss on Double D for lying about it IF it's a lie .


No one is kissing DD's ass. You're just trying to take the attention off of the issue. Whether or not he got it from DD, Dogless, or anyone else it's not pure G13 so either way he's lying. If he represented as his version of G13 then there probably wouldn't be a problem because F1 G13 hybrids are known to exist but he's not, he's trying to pass it off as Nevil's original breeding parent which it is definitely not.


----------



## fletchman (May 3, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> You're missing the point and confusing the facts. Nevil said he got it from Sandy Weinstien and he also said Sandy didn't give it to anyone else before he passed. Also Greenthumb is claiming he got the cut from someone claiming to have gotten it from Nevil so it doesn't even matter if anyone else did have it because the story is that it came from a source that said it no longer exists.


Show us this proof,

Because I seen a post from Nevil saying he bought it in Oregon for $500, and I dont recall anything that you just said.


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> No one is kissing DD's ass. You're just trying to take the attention off of the issue. Whether or not he got it from DD, Dogless, or anyone else it's not pure G13 so either way he's lying.


Then go ask Double D if it's G13 or not punk. Doc made seeds from what Double D claimed was pure G13. If he was mislead, he was mislead, that don't make him a liar, that makes Double D a liar and we ALL know what a scumbag Double D is kiss-ass


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Then go ask Double D if it's G13 or not punk. Doc made seeds from what Double D claimed was pure G13. If he was mislead, he was mislead, that don't make him a liar, that makes Double D a liar kiss-ass


I know it's not G13 and so does Dr. Greenthumb. That's what makes his marketing strategy so unethical. I love how the statement from Dogless isn't working out so you're trying to revert back to the DD theory which has already been disproved and wouldn't change the fact that it's not Pure G13 because DD's isn't pure G13 either.


----------



## fletchman (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The reason it is so unlikely to still exist is not that Nevil was the only person or one of only just a few people to ever possess the strain but instead because it was known to lose vigor and die. I would have to go through a long thread similar to this on MNS forum to find the message from Shantibaba again but he mentioned another breeder or two who got a cut of G13 from Nevil, and theirs, just like Nev's, lost vigor and died over time. I could of course be wrong but I find it almost impossible to believe that if professional breeders were unable to keep the strain alive until today that anyone else did.
> 
> Claims have been made that the strain did not just lose vigor and die and instead it was a virus, a plant disease, but since it hit multiple plants in multiple different locations it would either had to have come with the original cutting or caught the virus/disease not all that long after and then been passed with each cutting shared or sold because the odds would make it a virtual impossibility that different plants in different locations would all develop the same virus/disease and die from it.
> 
> ...


 
Well DoubleD is saying he has kept Nevil's G13 cut alive since 1986, and DoubleD was a newbie grower back then, and should give much credit to Heath Robinson and others for being the grower he is today.

So if DD can keep a plant alive for 25 years, there are others that could too.

Who knows what is out there is some old stoner hippies basement? Some of the best growers in the world probably dont even have internet


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Well DoubleD is saying he has kept Nevil's G13 cut alive since 1986, and DoubleD was a newbie grower back then, and should give much credit to Heath Robinson and others for being the grower he is today.
> 
> So if DD can keep a plant alive for 25 years, there are others that could too.
> 
> Who knows what is out there is some old stoner hippies basement? Some of the best growers in the world probably dont even have internet


lol, you're just repeating things that have been covered. Shanit and Nevil's cut lost vigor and died. Yes a plant can be maintained for a long time but if a plant lost vigor over 20 years ago it means it already had some age on it. This is so easily dis-proven and yet you all still try and stand up for Dr. Grteenthumb and his shady business tactics.


----------



## fletchman (May 3, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> lol, you're just repeating things that have been covered. Shanit and Nevil's cut lost vigor and died. Yes a plant can be maintained for a long time but if a plant lost vigor over 20 years ago it means it already had some age on it. This is so easily dis-proven and yet you all still try and stand up for Dr. Grteenthumb and his shady business tactics.


It seems I would be standing up for DD not Doc? 

So DD can keep the vigor in a plant that Nevil gave him 25 years ago, and Shanti fucked it up, Hmmmm? Maybe Mr. Nice should hire DoubleD to help Shanti out?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

fletchman said:


> It seems I would be standing up for DD not Doc?
> 
> So DD can keep the vigor in a plant that Nevil gave him 25 years ago, and Shanti fucked it up, Hmmmm? Maybe Mr. Nice should hire DoubleD to help Shanti out?


Maybe DD is just as full of it as Dr. Greenthumb.


----------



## fletchman (May 3, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Maybe DD is just as full of it as Dr. Greenthumb.


Maybe? Maybe all of them smoked way the fuck to much weed over the years and they cant remember shit, and are delusional?


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> lol, you're just repeating things that have been covered. Shanit and Nevil's cut lost vigor and died. Yes a plant can be maintained for a long time but if a plant lost vigor over 20 years ago it means it already had some age on it. This is so easily dis-proven and yet you all still try and stand up for Dr. Grteenthumb and his shady business tactics.


There have plenty of people come on here and say how much they liked Greenthumb's gear, and he's been in business since you were shittin' yellow, so he's not shady IMO. Now your old buddy Double D is a different story


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> There have plenty of people come on here and say how much they liked Greenthumb's gear, and he's been in business since you were shittin' yellow, so he's not shady IMO. Now your old buddy Double D is a different story


He's selling a strain he knows isn't G13 and is trying to pass it off as if it is G13. That's pretty shady in my book. This wasn't ever a question of if people like his stuff or not, there are many people who aren't privy to certain genetics and wouldn't know any better. This is about pure misrepresentation and fraud. Plain and simple no matter how he wants to put it or how confusing he wants to make his explanation, he doesn't have pure G13.


----------



## fletchman (May 3, 2011)

Im thinkin DoubleD owes BrickTop and Stonedmentalcase a boatload of free seed, they deserve it for the work they been puttin in. 

"Anti-Dr.Greenthumb Spammers Incorporated" Im just wonderin who the CEO should be


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

I've got more genetics than I'll ever need and I know there accurate lineage. I hope both of them get busted out for being frauds.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Well DoubleD* is saying* he has kept Nevil's G13 cut alive since 1986, and DoubleD was a newbie grower back then, and should give much credit to Heath Robinson and others for being the grower he is today.
> 
> So if DD can keep a plant alive for 25 years, there are others that could too.
> 
> Who knows what is out there is some old stoner hippies basement? Some of the best growers in the world probably dont even have internet


The key words in what you wrote were; "is saying." I am not saying DoubleD is lying, but you do realize that anyone can say anything. Given that professional breeders were unable to keep the plant alive because, according to Shantibaba and Nevil, the strain lost vigor, it would be a heck of a feat for a, as you called him; "a newbie grower" to manage to keep the same cutting alive when everyone else's was dying and to continue to do so for 25 years. 

And regardless of if he did or didn't, what Dr. Greenthumb allegedly has did not come from DoubleD, at least not according to DoubleD and Dr. Greenthumb and Jim Ortega.



> Hello my Brothers,
> 
> I am here to back a real bro for not disclosing me as his source in obtaining his G13 strain. It is a great pleasure knowing this person for being true to his word.
> 
> ...


So that means Jim Ortega would also have had to have managed to keep alive a strain that lost vigor and died ages back, according to Shantibaba and Nevil.

He said that Nevil could vouch for him having the strain since the mid 80's. Well if it was still in it's pure form and if it was as good as it allegedly was, and Nev and Shanti knew someone who had vigorous plants that healthy cuttings could be gotten from that they would not have managed to find some way to convince Jim to sell them cuttings or give them cuttings or trade some cuttings or something? If it was real and true and pure don't you think that Nev and Shanti would have wanted to add it back into their breeding stables and found a way to do it if they knew someone who had it?

The dots of the various stories and claims and what people are; "saying" just do not connect and create a picture. It only creates scribbling and nothing that is at all clear. There are just too many versions of what people are; "saying" and some are evolving as time passes. Two and two are simply not adding up to four.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> There have plenty of people come on here and say how much they liked Greenthumb's gear,


Dr. Greenthumb's bound to have some gear people loved. Heck, some people even love some Green House Seeds strains. But the topic is not other Dr. Greenthumb gear and if it is then you have to factor in his selling fake Acapulco Gold seeds in the past, and likely his whole heritage line were fakes. That would explain it not lasting long, because people like me got burned and knew they were fakes and he was getting bad reviews written by people, who like me, knew the real deal and knew what they were sold was not the real deal.

If you want to attempt to rely on his other strains to say anything about his current fake G13 you have to use all the strains he has had, and that means including the ones that let people down, that disappointed them, the ones that were fakes, and not just the ones you say plenty of people liked or like. 

This isn't Burger King, you can't just have it your way. You cannot only point to the good strains, which I am not denying he has had some of, without also pointing to the bad strains, which I can speak from personal experience and say he has had and that the grow/smoke reports I posted said he had.


----------



## fletchman (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The key words in what you wrote were; "is saying." I am not saying DoubleD is lying, but you do realize that anyone can say anything. Given that professional breeders were unable to keep the plant alive because, according to Shantibaba and Nevil, the strain lost vigor, it would be a heck of a feat for a, as you called him; "a newbie grower" to manage to keep the same cutting alive when everyone else's was dying and to continue to do so for 25 years.
> 
> And regardless of if he did or didn't, what Dr. Greenthumb allegedly has did not come from DoubleD, at least not according to DoubleD and Dr. Greenthumb and Jim Ortega.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, nothing adds up on this G13 mystery, we may never know the real truth.


Im happy with the "G13" and Endless Sky seed I purchased from Doc, great germ rate, and excellent vigor. I can see myself buying more of his gear in the future.

And Im saying that as a happy "Paying" customer, not a freebie test grower.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I agree, nothing adds up on this G13 mystery, we may never know the real truth.
> 
> 
> Im happy with the "G13" and Endless Sky seed I purchased from Doc, great germ rate, and excellent vigor. I can see myself buying more of his gear in the future.
> ...


That's not really saying much and is not what this discussion is about. This thread is solely about Dr. Greenthumb trying to pass off a hybrid as pure G13.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That's not really saying much and is not what this discussion is about. This thread is solely about Dr. Greenthumb trying to pass off a hybrid as pure G13.



You sure its not about Acapulco Gold or EX Cheese?


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That's not really saying much and is not what this discussion is about. This thread is solely about Dr. Greenthumb trying to pass off a hybrid as pure G13.


 Why not go ask your pal Double D. He was the one who claimed he had kept G13 alive all these years. Doc didn't hybridize it he S1'd it. If anyone mislead the community it was double D. Another thing. If there's no pure G13 then how can there be an Airborne "Cut" and a Pacific "Cut", now that is dishonest by your own standard


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 3, 2011)

ogman said:


> 7. Was the first to make s1 seeds of og kush, bubba kush, chemdawg, cindy 99, trainwreck, east coast sour diesel, cheese and is the creator of iranian autoflower, endless sky, 747, columbia skies and others.


sorry buddy but you are way off on this statement....you need to do research buddy becausde iit shows you do not know what the hell you talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> LIke I STATED PLENTY OF TIMES IN THIS THREAD "AND HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS?"Where is th proof you even had the actual clones?
> You cant say you dont show pics of your grow as you have docs auto flower grow everywhere so dont try to use "you dont post pics" because thats a lie!





OGMan said:


> I know! Cool though huh? Doc must be doing something right. Actually, there is increasing evidence that many S1's show hybrid vigour


You disrgard what was psted first huh...You have no proof you even know what you are growing...But yet you CLAIM you know dr gt has what he says he has...DID YOU EVER HAD THE CLONE ONLY STRAINS?
IF SO WHERE IS YOUR PROOF?


----------



## consumer reports (May 3, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> You're missing the point and confusing the facts. Nevil said he got it from Sandy Weinstien and he also said Sandy didn't give it to anyone else before he passed. Also Greenthumb is claiming he got the cut from someone claiming to have gotten it from Nevil so it doesn't even matter if anyone else did have it because the story is that it came from a source that said it no longer exists.


Damn this thread has legs and here I am posting again,lol.
FYI Sandy Weinstien got the G13 from a member of the "Holy Dog Ranch" a hippie commune in New Mexico according to Rob Clark. Uof Miss was a total bullshit story to sell the cuts for a grip of cash.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I agree, nothing adds up on this G13 mystery, we may never know the real truth.
> 
> 
> Im happy with the "G13" and Endless Sky seed I purchased from Doc, great germ rate, and excellent vigor. I can see myself buying more of his gear in the future.
> ...



I have said it before, if the strain is quality and people are happy, that part of it is GREAT as far as I am concerned. All I dislike is the obvious misrepresentation involved. It's bound to be a hybrid. Maybe Doc was fooled or convinced otherwise and believed, and still believes it is pure. If that is the case then it would be a case of unintentional misrepresentation and then Dr. would not be guilty as I have said he is. 

But there is no way his G13 is; "pure G13" as he has advertised it as being and even if unintentionally misrepresenting it he is still pricing it like it is real and people will be purchasing it believing it is real, and while then not a case of intentional fraud, it will still be a shame.

So maybe it is a guiltless crime. People will overpay, Dr. will earn a profit that is unequal to what is being sold, people will not receive what they believe they will receive ... so it might be guiltless but it is not victimless.


----------



## cleverpiggy (May 3, 2011)

Damn I was just over at THsee farm and you will be banned for even mentioning Dr. Greenthumb in DD's thread. I didn't read this thread too far today so don't cuss me out, but DD's is retiring on June 1st.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 3, 2011)

bricktop how come I can't pm u? Did you change your settings orsomething? I wanted to chat...hit me up.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Why not go ask your pal Double D. He was the one who claimed he had kept G13 alive all these years. Doc didn't hybridize it he S1'd it. If anyone mislead the community it was double D. Another thing. If there's no pure G13 then how can there be an Airborne "Cut" and a Pacific "Cut", now that is dishonest by your own standard


Why is DD my pal? I've stated 3 times in the last 2 pages that I think he doesn't have pure G13 either. Airborne's cut is an original F1 from Shanti and Nevil and is G13/NL and Pacifics cut was found to not even G13 at all and was admitted by Pacific himself.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Maybe Doc was fooled or convinced otherwise and believed, and still believes it is pure. If that is the case then it would be a case of unintentional misrepresentation and then Dr. would not be guilty as I have said he is.


The only problem I have with that is that he has been around for a long time and I'm sure he knows the history of these strains.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I have said it before, if the strain is quality and people are happy, that part of it is GREAT as far as I am concerned. All I dislike is the obvious misrepresentation involved. It's bound to be a hybrid. Maybe Doc was fooled or convinced otherwise and believed, and still believes it is pure. If that is the case then it would be a case of unintentional misrepresentation and then Dr. would not be guilty as I have said he is.
> 
> But there is no way his G13 is; "pure G13" as he has advertised it as being and even if unintentionally misrepresenting it he is still pricing it like it is real and people will be purchasing it believing it is real, and while then not a case of intentional fraud, it will still be a shame.
> 
> So maybe it is a guiltless crime. People will overpay, Dr. will earn a profit that is unequal to what is being sold, people will not receive what they believe they will receive ... so it might be guiltless but it is not victimless.


 
I pretty much agree, but the price he sets is prolly due to -Supply an demand, its super yield potential an the price he paid to aquire it.
Not because its Nevills or because its a "heritage strain" g13 from the early 70s / "santa bud" lol.

If he delivers plants that produce the weight an potency he describes, than I say its no fraud an worth every cent to the right grower.

I dont believe anyone has ever had the g13 from miss.
Is that reason to call all invovled liars, an cheats.
I try and treat all people (an breeders) with respect, as my parents taught me.


.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I pretty much agree, but the price he sets is prolly due to -Supply an demand, its super yield potential an the price he paid to aquire it.
> Not because its Nevills or because its a "heritage strain" g13 from the early 70s / "santa bud" lol.
> 
> If he delivers plants that produce the weight an potency he describes, than I say its no fraud an worth every cent to the right grower.
> .


That might explain why it didnt say DD's cut or Neviles cut when it first appeared on his site at the same price.Think you just trumped that argument.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I pretty much agree, but the price he sets is prolly due to -Supply an demand,



I have no idea of his supply capabilities but you have to realize that if it were advertised as a hybrid, even say Neville's G13 x NL, like it likely is, the demand, while still high, would not be as high as it would be for; "pure G13" and it could not command as high of a price.


----------



## OGMan (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I have no idea of his supply capabilities but you have to realize that if it were advertised as a hybrid, even say Neville's G13 x NL, like it likely is, the demand, while still high, would not be as high as it would be for; "pure G13" and it could not command as high of a price.


Maybe but I think what people are after are the promise of huge yields and the potential for crosses to have huge yields and that looks like it will be borne out; the plants are monsters; so sales are going to be brisk regardless. I have had many dealings with the man I just don't think Doc would deliberately misslead people. He took the Double D tag off of it because DD asked him to and it was the right thing to do. DD claimed it was from Neville and so Doc said OK, it's not yours, you got it from Neville so it's Neville's and re-labeled it as such. It was DD who claimed it was the original G13 and that he held it all those years. I think what has to happen is for Double D to come out and tell us the truth. He has an account here. I have few doubts if DD comes here and tells us it is a cross, Doc will change the assignation. If that happens Bricktop we will all owe you a vote of thanks


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 3, 2011)

"if it were advertised as a hybrid, even say Neville's G13 x NL, like it likely is, the demand, while still high, would not be as high as it would be for; "pure G13" and it could not command as high of a price. "

Hmmm.
True

But it would be bad buisness to tell the public that all g13 seeds that came from Neville are probaly a cross, an that G13 probaly never existed.
Especialy if your selling one of Nevels cuts of it.

I believe hes just sayn its one of Nevils Pure G13 Hybrids when he says its pure?


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> The only problem I have with that is that he has been around for a long time and I'm sure he knows the history of these strains.


One would naturally believe that too be likely but do you really believe that ever breeder knows precisely what everyone else, professional breeder or not, always has in their stable and if for sure what they know is there is exactly as they believe it to be or if someone knew they were likely to or going to lose a plant that they made a hybrid first? 

That is all part of the sort of thing I was saying before this turned into the Hatfields versus the McCoys feud. There are so many questions about G13, right down to the actual true origin of the 'G' strain and the various different numbered plants and who actually had what and in what form at what time and how long it survived and what all was done with it by various people that I doubt there is anyone, and I mean anyone, who can with absolute certainty and complete accuracy tell the story from origin until today. 

Just as a side not to all this, earlier I was researching the University of Mississippi marijuana research program to see if I could find anything out about the original G13 that might be helpful in this discussion. I ran across a video with the man who runs the research center, Mahmoud El-Sohly, director of the University of Mississippi Marijuana Project, and he seems to have a vested interest in marijuana remaining illegal. 

He did speak of many possible medicinal uses, including a suppository they created but he said never had caught on because American' are not fond of suppositories, but he also spoke about how if made legal anyone could grow it and then anyone could supply research centers with as cannabis that is as high grade as they produce and there would be no need for the program and it would be shut down. He tossed in that it should not be made legal because it has been proven to be an addictive drug. Unless he only meant psychologically addictive and not physically addictive, though he did seem to at least be inferring physically addictive, he appears willing to lie to protect his position and government grant so the University of Mississippi can remain the only legal supplier of cannabis for research, both there and at other research centers.

The video showed large cardboard drums with what appeared to be large plastic bags in them filled with harvested pot that looked like it had all been put through a grinder, it was very fine, and they are kept in what looked like a somewhat small bank vault. They also showed tall cans that were filled with pre-rolled joints that would be sent for medical testing and to other research facilities. 

It was fairly interesting to see some of the place, even though the video was only about 3 or 5 minutes long, but what else was interesting was while he said they grow very high grade herb, all males are removed, they receive samples from busts and some of it is very high grade, close to or equal to what they produce. 

Another somewhat interesting thing he mentioned, and I suppose more or less fits with the breeders who have already created some low THC high CBD strains, and others like Shantibaba and Nevil who are also working on higher CBD strains with lower levels of THC, that to get all you need for medicinal purposes is 8% THC. The rest of the medicinal properties are found elsewhere.

Shantibaba and Nevil and Howard Marks, the CBD Team as they are calling themselves on their latest project, are working to create strains that are equal in THC and CBD, both in the same percentages. That would still leave them well over 8%, but it would increase CBD levels considerably. What they come up with might not be as medicinal in nature as most medicinal use researchers would like, but it could fit that middle of the road medicinal user who still wants a little fun with their medication. 

One high CBD strain that has been created is about 6% to 7% in THC and averages 10% CBD but one test, that was verified by another lab, found 13.9% CBD. One stain is only 1.2% in THC and 9.7% in CBD. So the true medicinal breeders, plus 'The CBD Team,' are at work creating high CBD and low THC strains and leaving the Mr. Toad's Wild Ride strains to the breeders we know about. 

Before long the dispensaries will likely have wider selections of high CBD low THC strains than the other way around since, medicinally speaking, it will be of much greater benefit to far more medicinal users.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Maybe but I think what people are after are the promise of huge yields and the potential for crosses to have huge yields and that looks like it will be borne out; the plants are monsters; so sales are going to be brisk regardless. I have had many dealings with the man I just don't think Doc would deliberately misslead people. He took the Double D tag off of it because DD asked him to and it was the right thing to do. DD claimed it was from Neville and so Doc said OK, it's not yours, you got it from Neville so it's Neville's and re-labeled it as such. It was DD who claimed it was the original G13 and that he held it all those years. I think what has to happen is for Double D to come out and tell us the truth. He has an account here. I have few doubts if DD comes here and tells us it is a cross, Doc will change the assignation. If that happens Bricktop we will all owe you a vote of thanks


????????????????????????????????where is your proof liar liar!


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I believe hes just sayn its one of Nevils Pure G13 Hybrids when he says its pure?





That is possible too, but then that would be more of a case of intentional misrepresentation knowing it is a hybrid and not mentioning it is a hybrid and calling it; "pure G13."

By it's description and the description for Nevil's G13 x NL if I had to place a bet, that is what I would bet it is .. and calling it pure could still be a case of telling the truth, but only a half truth. 

It is not uncommon for a breeder to use another breeder's work and not credit them in any way. Sometimes I suppose it could be an ego thing and when a cross is made it might be to try to protect the '11 secret herbs and spices' making it more difficult for someone else to copy. 

This being an S1 I would think it had to be a case of either not wanting to share any degree of credit with Nevil, if it is his G13 x NL, or wanting people to believe it is not an S1 of a G13 cross and that it is; "pure g13." 

If it is a hybrid, which is highly likely, I would prefer to think it is a case of ego, of not wanting to share any credit for the quality with Nevil, rather than believe it is a case of intentional misrepresentation. After my Acapulco Gold experience I could not say that I would put it past Dr. to misrepresent his G13, but I would hope that he learned that didn't work in the past and if he tried it with this G13 that it could bite him on his butt really bad so he wouldn't be trying it again. I would like to think the leopard did change his spots.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 4, 2011)

cbgfdsssssssssssssg


----------



## digging (May 4, 2011)

Brick Top, get over your Acapulco Gold all ready. You sound like a scorned woman incessing over the same thing decade after decade !!!

Be thankful for all that you have and enjoy in life. 

Enough already !!! Get over it !!!


----------



## frmrboi (May 4, 2011)

digging said:


> Brick Top, get over your Acapulco Gold all ready. You sound like a scorned woman incessing over the same thing decade after decade


 so much so he's starting to look like one.


----------



## OGMan (May 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That is possible too, but then that would be more of a case of intentional misrepresentation knowing it is a hybrid and not mentioning it is a hybrid and calling it; "pure G13."
> 
> By it's description and the description for Nevil's G13 x NL if I had to place a bet, that is what I would bet it is .. and calling it pure could still be a case of telling the truth, but only a half truth.
> 
> ...



Well I think perhaps Double D misrepresented it to Greenthumb. Greenthumb got into trouble precisely because he credited Double D with saving the original G13 since the 1980s and isn't that the spin that Double D himself put on it?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Well I think perhaps Double D misrepresented it to Greenthumb. Greenthumb got into trouble precisely because he credited Double D with saving the original G13 since the 1980s and isn't that the spin that Double D himself put on it?


Dr. Greenthumb got called out on his G13 before he even attached DD's name to it, it was one of the reasons he put DD's name on his website in the first place. It just happened that DD was around to say Greenthumb was lying when he did it. Look at the first post in this thread, there is no mention of DD or Nevil.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 4, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Dr. Greenthumb got called out on his G13 before he even attached DD's name to it. It was one of the reasons he put DD's name on his website. It just happened that DD was around to say Greenthumb was lying when he did it.


He may have been called out on his pricing but as far as i know he put the DD label on it only because people asked which cut it was.


----------



## OGMan (May 4, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Well I think perhaps Double D misrepresented it to Greenthumb. Greenthumb got into trouble precisely because he credited Double D with saving the original G13 since the 1980s and isn't that the spin that Double D himself put on it?


Was just re-reading this thread started by Double D;

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f69/dr-greenthums-g13-need-members-help-please-32280/ 

and it seems apparent that Double D sold something to Doc through a middle man. Now, it seems to me that either Double D sold Greenthumb the "G13" and was trying to cover up the fact that he let the cut out and now Greenthumb unexpectedly had seeds of it or;
Double D ripped Doc off

...BUT...

the plant Double D sold to Doc looks exactly like all the huge "G13" grows from journals that DD himself has done and all the "G13" from Docs seeds that are being journaled right now look exactly like DD's "G13" as well. Double D has some 'splainin' to do


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Was just re-reading this thread started by Double D;
> 
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f69/dr-greenthums-g13-need-members-help-please-32280/
> 
> ...


DD isn't the one who continues to sell a misrepresented strain for $100 a seed. Also, that thread doesn't mention anything about DD selling anything through a middle man. I think you're just trying to justify Greenthumb dragging DD into this.



Dr Gruber said:


> He may have been called out on his pricing but as far as i know he put the DD label on it only because people asked which cut it was.


I think I knew my own intentions when I started this thread and the truth is Greenthumb used DD's name to try and legitimize his strain and was only attached to the strain description after the fact. His spammers even mentioned DD's name before he attached it to the description on his website to see how people would respond.


----------



## OGMan (May 4, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> DD isn't the one who continues to sell a misrepresented strain for $100 a seed. Also, that thread doesn't mention anything about DD selling anything through a middle man. I think you're just trying to justify Greenthumb dragging DD into this.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I knew my own intentions when I started this thread and the truth is Greenthumb used DD's name to try and legitimize his strain and was only attached to the strain description after the fact. His spammers even mentioned DD's name before he attached it to the description on his website to see how people would respond.



how many seeds is DD giving you for this?kiss-ass


----------



## OGMan (May 4, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Was just re-reading this thread started by Double D;
> 
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f69/dr-greenthums-g13-need-members-help-please-32280/
> 
> ...


Like I said


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> DD isn't the one who continues to sell a misrepresented strain for $100 a seed. Also, that thread doesn't mention anything about DD selling anything through a middle man. I think you're just trying to justify Greenthumb dragging DD into this.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I knew my own intentions when I started this thread and the truth is Greenthumb used DD's name to try and legitimize his strain and was only attached to the strain description after the fact. His spammers even mentioned DD's name before he attached it to the description on his website to see how people would respond.





> what he is selling is a cutting i created with my g13 and a northern lights male. I called it valley indica. I managed to trace it back to the person i gave a cutting to.


I know you must have seen this, this is exactly what I've been telling you guys for a while. At first, he said no he has no clone from me but then it was well looks like he really did buy a clone of my plant but it's not the original. Greenthumb wasn't lying and even if it is a nl/g13 cross, the Doc was likely mislead into believing it was pure and still may be, so that doesn't make him dishonest or a liar only uninformed. I'm sure that he closely examined the strain which he obtained before he purchased it and was confident enough that it was similar enough to be the cut he was after, and look at it it, just look at it and those are seeds not clones. If I gave you a clone of something in my garden and it was mislabeled or wasn't really what it was and you gave the clone to someone else as what I said it was, that wouldn't make you a liar either. 
In that thread dd also mentions that the g13 lost vigor but it is restored in crosses so even if it's a a hybrid, in dd's on words it will be superior in potency to the original clone. He also mentions the fact that he is not a breeder and cannot meet the demand of making seeds other than his own personal projects so either way you look at it, the doc's doing a service by making them available.


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I know you must have seen this, this is exactly what I've been telling you guys for a while. At first, he said no he has no clone from me but then it was well looks like he really did buy a clone of my plant but it's not the original. Greenthumb wasn't lying and even if it is a nl/g13 cross, the Doc was likely mislead into believing it was pure and still may be, so that doesn't make him dishonest or a lyer only uninformed. I'm sure that he closely examined the strain which he obtained before he purchased it and was confident enoug tat it was similar enough to be the cut he was after, and look at it it, just look at it and those are seeds not clones. If I gave you a clone of something in mygarden and it was mislabeled or wasn't really what it was and you gave the clone to someone else as what I said it was, tat wouldn't makeou a liar either.
> In that thread dd also mentions that the g13 lost vigor but it is restored in crosses so even if it's a a hybrid, in dd's on words it will be superior in potency to the original clone. He also mentions the fact that he is not a breeder and cannot meet the demand of making seeds other than his own personal projects so either way you look at it, the doc's doing a service by making them available.


This doesn't explain at all how the almighty Dr. Greenthumb failed to realize that the description he posted, which he calls "fruity" is the complete opposite of what the original was described as. Either he's an idiot or he's lying


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> This doesn't explain at all how the almighty Dr. Greenthumb failed to realize that the description he posted, which he calls "fruity" is the complete opposite of what the original was described as. Either he's an idiot or he's lying


Or DD is lying and it's not the original g13 from neville? Whatever it is, call it what you want, it is from DD by his own admission. 

For the record, the dope's smell description wasn't like he claimed either, it tasted more like the description of bot of the parents. I think he's an old fart and probably losing is senses or something. And no I'm not claiming he misrepresented the strain and that it is a ripoff, I'm saying that I personally disagreed with his description. This is the 3rd round of growing my mikado clone and only recently did I pick up the fruity smells that were more subtle, being a cigarette smoker probably doesn't help either.


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

Go back a few pages, there are already doubts that DD has the original as well




> being a cigarette smoker probably doesn't help either.


Now you're just reaching for excuses...


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

Maybe it still exists in Michigan?

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/429259-g-13-a.html



a dog named chico said:


> Well i got lucky, last night at the CC i go to they had a small amount of G13. I must say this strain holds up to all the rumors and mystery behind it.
> 
> Very heavy smooth smoke, for as smooth as it was even the lightest hits could only be held for seconds. It was a little harsh but it did not effect the overall experience.
> 
> ...


That seems to be a much more accurate description of G13


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I know you must have seen this, this is exactly what I've been telling you guys for a while. At first, he said no he has no clone from me but then it was well looks like he really did buy a clone of my plant but it's not the original. Greenthumb wasn't lying and even if it is a nl/g13 cross, the Doc was likely mislead into believing it was pure and still may be, so that doesn't make him dishonest or a liar only uninformed.


I like how you left out the begining of the statement that says Greenthumb got it from a third party and DD had nothing to do with it. DD can't be held responsible for another persons actions.



> I'm sure that he closely examined the strain which he obtained before he purchased it and was confident enough that it was similar enough to be the cut he was after, and look at it it, just look at it and those are seeds not clones. If I gave you a clone of something in my garden and it was mislabeled or wasn't really what it was and you gave the clone to someone else as what I said it was, that wouldn't make you a liar either.


It's Greenthumb's responsibility to research his strains before he try's to pawn them off to the masses as something they aren't. 



> In that thread dd also mentions that the g13 lost vigor but it is restored in crosses so even if it's a a hybrid, in dd's on words it will be superior in potency to the original clone. He also mentions the fact that he is not a breeder and cannot meet the demand of making seeds other than his own personal projects so either way you look at it, the doc's doing a service by making them available.


Again, if Greenthumb said it was an S1 of a cross there would be no problem and it would probably make the sticker price laughable.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Or DD is lying and it's not the original g13 from neville? Whatever it is, call it what you want, it is from DD by his own admission.
> 
> For the record, the dope's smell description wasn't like he claimed either, it tasted more like the description of bot of the parents. I think he's an old fart and probably losing is senses or something. And no I'm not claiming he misrepresented the strain and that it is a ripoff, I'm saying that I personally disagreed with his description. This is the 3rd round of growing my mikado clone and only recently did I pick up the fruity smells that were more subtle, being a cigarette smoker probably doesn't help either.


Ive found that Doc's descriptions are very general as far as taste and smell go. The flavors he mentions are in there but there is usually alot more going on to my taste buds. For instance, he lists the big purps as being, "earthy, piney, hashy, thats true but i also taste grape and a few other things in there as well. On my journal at the MMMA site he posted about the Big Purps; "To me it tastes like sweet grapes" confirming the same thing I had found, why he didnt mention that on his site i just dont know.


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Ive found that Doc's descriptions are very general as far as taste and smell go. The flavors he mentions are in there but there is usually alot more going on to my taste buds. For instance, he lists the big purps as being, "earthy, piney, hashy, thats true but i also taste grape and a few other things in there as well. On my journal at the MMMA site he posted about the Big Purps; "To me it tastes like sweet grapes" confirming the same thing I had found, why he didnt mention that on his site i just dont know.



Besides Dr. Greenthumbs description of G13 being fruity, where else would you go to find something that supports his claim?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Besides Dr. Greenthumbs description of G13 being fruity, where else would you go to find something that supports his claim?


Not sure what you mean. ?????


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Not sure what you mean. ?????


I mean everyone but Dr. Greenthumb describes it differently than he does. Is there anyone else that could support his description?


----------



## a dog named chico (May 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Not sure what you mean. ?????


 Find another account of some one using that description for G-13, i think that is what he is getting at


----------



## fletchman (May 4, 2011)

DD was, or is still gonna S1 his G13 cut, he has been talking about it for years, that was his retirement money he said.

Well Doc beat him to it, now he's pissed.


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

fletchman said:


> *DD was, or is still gonna S1 his G13 cut, he has been talking about it for years, that was his retirement money he said.*
> 
> Well Doc beat him to it, now he's pissed.


Did he say this in a forum or to you personally? If it was in a forum I assume there is a link to it

Just wondering cause I could make up all kinds of shit too...


----------



## fletchman (May 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Did he say this in a forum or to you personally?
> 
> Just wondering cause I could make up all kinds of shit too...


Breedbay, it is a fact.


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

I don't have an account on there but since you do can you post the link? 

And why after 100+ pages are you just now bringing this up? lol


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

digging said:


> Brick Top, get over your Acapulco Gold all ready. You sound like a scorned woman incessing over the same thing decade after decade !!!
> 
> Be thankful for all that you have and enjoy in life.
> 
> Enough already !!! Get over it !!!



Relax guy/girl .. it is relevant to the G13 thing in that the Dr. has in the past sold seeds he claimed to be something other than what they were. He claimed them to be the true original Acapulco Gold, which while not the greatest strain that ever existed still a darn good one and one I was very familiar with and liked very much, but the seeds/plants were not true Acapulco Gold. 

You sound like a defense attorney who is defending a man charged with rape who objects when the fact that his client has already been convicted of rape before is mentioned ... like that should not be known or as if it is unimportant and immaterial. 

And your; "scorned woman" example mentioning; "decade after decade" is absurd. First off, it was not even one decade ago and second off someone here tried to claim I lied about the whole thing because I mentioned Dr. Greenthumb's fake Acapulco Gold before and did not bitch about being one of the people who were taken and just said that the old timers tried it and knew it was a fake. Because I did not specify that I was one of the old timers who tried it and knew it was fake and didn't bitch an attempt was made to claim I have never grown it. But what it really was is an example of how I do not always bitch about it when I talk about Dr. Greenthumb. 

It is only mentioned now because of the parallel between the strains, the circumstances, the overall set of events ...... a famous strain of the past that has not been available to the public for a long time and that no professional breeders have suddenly mysteriously mystically and magically pops up in the hands of Dr. Greenthumb and he markets it as being the real true original it being; "pure."

Had he said he was offering one of Neville's hybrids in it's pure form I would never have mentioned his fake Acapulco Gold because I am highly confident that some of Neville's old hybrids still exist. But not real true; "pure G13."

If you do not like what I write then do not read my messages or use the ignore function so my messages will not even show up on your monitor, rather than reading my messages and then bitching pissing moaning and PMSing about what I write. What I have said is relevant. You're just trolling.


----------



## fletchman (May 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I don't have an account on there but since you do can you post the link?
> 
> And why after 100+ pages are you just now bringing this up? lol


I thought everyone knew DD was gonna S1 his G13 cut? He was talking about it on THCfarmer for years.

On Breedbay he was so pissed at Doc, he said he wanted to make his S1's and give them away just to fuck Doc's sales up, too funny.


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

frmrboi said:


>



Why do you keep posting a picture of you 'wife' and claiming it is me frmrboi?


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I thought everyone knew DD was gonna S1 his G13 cut? He was talking about it on THCfarmer for years.
> 
> On Breedbay he was so pissed at Doc, he said he wanted to make his S1's and give them away just to fuck Doc's sales up, too funny.


That's very funny! I'd like to read that thread, link???


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 4, 2011)

Well, i havent read it for myself nor have i looked for it but i was under the impression that DD described it in a similar way. One thing to take note of is the very first thing Doc said about the taste on the MMMA web site before he put it up on his site, was that it had very little taste at all and would be good for people looking for a stealth plant. He added that it had a slighlty floral, fruity taste. So, i dont think this is going to be a pungent fruit smell by any means, and so far they hardly have any smell to them what so ever.

Found this here....http://www.seedsman.com/en/origins-of-g13/

"According to the most reliable story, written by Jesse for the Treat Yourself Magazine, this plant was apparently liberated by an unknown assistant from a government research facility at the University of Mississippi. The G13 was part of a project run by a Dr. Carlton Turner, who was conducting research on both cannabis sativa and cannabis indica drug strains. One thing is known for a fact and that is that Neville Schoenmakers, who also founded the Seed Bank, got a hold of a clone marked G13 some way or the other. Opinions vary but apparently it was given to him by man called Sandy Weinstein, who had a friend working at the government research facility in Mississippi. The G13 was found among a batch of Afghani indicas labeled G1 through G23. The G13 was said to be highly superior to the others, sporting fast indoor flowering, massive resin production, excellent potency and extreme hybrid vigor."


And from another site i found this....http://www.cannabissearch.com/strains/g13/
*G13*






Classification: Indica
Growing Environment: Indoor/Outdoor
Flowering Time: 6 - 7 weeks
Yield: High
Medical Uses: Chronic pain relief, depression, appetite loss, anxiety
Breeder: University of Mississippi
*Cannabissearch.com Buzz Rating: Extremely hashy taste, with undertones of fruitiness. Very euphoric, upbeat high.*

Now i have no idea if any of that is from a credible source, but only after 30 seconds of looking did i find that, so someone, somewhere thinks its a fruity big plant.


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Well I think perhaps Double D misrepresented it to Greenthumb. Greenthumb got into trouble precisely because he credited Double D with saving the original G13 since the 1980s and isn't that the spin that Double D himself put on it?


What is the G13 link, the G13 chain between DoubleD and Jim Ortega and Dr. Greenthumb?

Now I really DOUBT that DoubleD, or anyone, has G13 in it's real true original; "pure form" so I do believe it possible that someone might very well have misled Dr. Greenthumb ... but the cut or cuts, according to Ortega, came from him. Did his come from DoubleD so DoubleD could have misled him and then in turn he misled Dr. Greenthumb, even if unintentionally? I am just not seeing where DoubleD really factors into the equation anymore. Ortega said he nicknamed the cuts D/D and that might have confused Dr. Greenthumb into thinking they were DoubleD's cuts ... which was shown a few times by me in a message I posted here that came from the MNS forums. So since the cut or cuts did not come from DoubleD I am not sure why he is still playing a roll in this, regardless of what he might have or what he might have claimed at some point to someone that might have been less than honest.

I am not standing up for or defending DoubleD in any way, but it has been established that the cut or cuts Dr. Greenthumb got did not come from DoubleD, at least not directly, and instead came from Jim Ortega, so I am not sure why DoubleD remains a key player in this?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 4, 2011)

Id like to ask dogless @ Thcfarmer or MNS forums alot of these questions.

But he prolly wouldnt answer.
He hates RIU and trolls Ive read him say.


----------



## a dog named chico (May 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Well, i havent read it for myself nor have i looked for it but i was under the impression that DD described it in a similar way. One thing to take note of is the very first thing Doc said about the taste on the MMMA web site before he put it up on his site, was that it had very little taste at all and would be good for people looking for a stealth plant. He added that it had a slighlty floral, fruity taste. So, i dont think this is going to be a pungent fruit smell by any means, and so far they hardly have any smell to them what so ever.
> 
> Found this here....http://www.seedsman.com/en/origins-of-g13/
> 
> ...


 here is an excert from the same article:
The dream of acquiring some pure G13 is quickly shattered when all the evidence comes into light. The simple answer is that there is none to be found. *This legendary plant lives on only through the various hybrids, all of which can be traced back to Neville Shoenmakers and the Seedbank. The closest relatives that can be found in seed form today are the strains that Sensi Seeds and The Mr Nice Seedbank offer.* Whether or not this plant truly deserves all the hype is debatable, certainly there are equally potent indicas to be found available but few with such a famous yet mysterious history.
Now if this site is creditable then GreenThumb is lying...


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Was just re-reading this thread started by Double D;
> 
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f69/dr-greenthums-g13-need-members-help-please-32280/
> 
> ...


If DoubleD did sell Dr. the cut or cuts, explain this:






03-15-2011, 07:04 PM 
dogless





Junior Member
Join Date: Jul 2009
Posts: 13 




> *Dr greenthumbs g13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Hello my Brothers,
> *I am here to back a real bro for not disclosing me as his source in obtaining his G13 strain.* It is a great pleasure knowing this person for being true to his word.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 4, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> here is an excert from the same article:
> The dream of acquiring some pure G13 is quickly shattered when all the evidence comes into light. The simple answer is that there is none to be found. This legendary plant lives on only through the various hybrids, all of which can be traced back to Neville Shoenmakers and the Seedbank. The closest relatives that can be found in seed form today are the strains that Sensi Seeds and The Mr Nice Seedbank offer. Whether or not this plant truly deserves all the hype is debatable, certainly there are equally potent indicas to be found available but few with such a famous yet mysterious history.


 
Thats why i put the link there so it could be checked out on your own time. It was way to long to post up here and alot of the info was just repeating what has already been said here a number of times.


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Besides Dr. Greenthumbs description of G13 being fruity, where else would you go to find something that supports his claim?


The original G13 was not described as being fruity. I have posted an original description several times and part of it said it was like urine and feces. That does not sound fruity to me so describing it as fruity does not support it being real true; "pure G13." But it does match the description of Neville's G13 x NL description.


----------



## a dog named chico (May 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thats why i put the link there so it could be checked out on your own time. It was way to long to post up here and alot of the info was just repeating what has already been said here a number of times.


 Fair enough....


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The original G13 was not described as being fruity. I have posted an original description several times and part of it said it was like urine and feces. That does not sound fruity to me so describing it as fruity does not support it being real true; "pure G13." But it does match the description of Neville's G13 x NL description.


Thanks, but I was trying to make a point that nobody besides Dr. Greenthumb describes it as fruity...


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 4, 2011)

There is a company advertising in Michigan that through "tissue cultrue" they can take a plant back to its origins. Anybody know anything about this? can this really be done...sounds fishy, but if it can be done maybe this could settle the matter.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> There is a company advertising in Michigan that through "tissue cultrue" they can take a plant back to its origins. Anybody know anything about this? can this really be done...sounds fishy, but if it can be done maybe this could settle the matter.


What do you mean by take a plant back to it's origins? This is a legit question I'm just trying to understand what you're saying.


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

fletchman said:


> DD was, or is still gonna S1 his G13 cut, he has been talking about it for years, that was his retirement money he said.
> 
> Well Doc beat him to it, now he's pissed.



That really does not make a whole lot of sense, unless you believe the first always outsells the rest. Example: There are over 30 strains for sale all called 'White Widow' and they all sell, and likely because most, if not all of them, are less expensive and offered in feminized form it is likely that some or many of them outsell the original 'White Widow' that as hopefully by now most know was renamed Black Widow. 

So if DoubleD had plans to S1 and market his cut, there would be no reason whatsoever that he still could not do it or that he would not more than earn enough to cover his retirement. 

You have to know that if Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is a hit that places like Green House Seeds will buy a couple packs and go into business for themselves and sell it ... and likely claim it is the one true original. Almost every big hit is stolen or copied or used in a cross without the breeder admitting it is a cross and it ends up in the lines of many breeders. 

What makes you believe that being first will give Dr. Greenthumb exclusivity of the strain, regardless of whatever it is? If DoubleD had plans to market his there is no reason why he cannot do it now. He just wouldn't be first and have the chance to for a period of time be the only person offering it and for that period of time being the only one to collect money for it.


----------



## a dog named chico (May 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> There is a company advertising in Michigan that through "tissue cultrue" they can take a plant back to its origins. Anybody know anything about this? can this really be done...sounds fishy, but if it can be done maybe this could settle the matter.


 I was thinking about this myself. lets say you say had a hybrid like C99-haze (just an example). that hybrid would have phenos of both C-99 and haze. it would stand to think you could take a hybrid, grow out like 1000. from you could theoretically find specific C99 or Haze phenos and back-breed (i guess thats what i'll call it) until you have a crop of strickly one pheno. If im wrong then no issue, it's just a thought i had. Its like standard breeding only instead of taking two plants and crossing them until the desired pheno presents only backwards. your taking a hybrid and reducing it back to it's parents.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I like how you left out the begining of the statement that says Greenthumb got it from a third party and DD had nothing to do with it. DD can't be held responsible for another persons actions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did I leave out it came from a 3rd party? He says that he traced it back to the person he gave a clone to, in other words a middle man or 3rd party. I stated I believe a person that would spend thousands of dollars on a strain would sufficiently research it and e came to the conclusion he wanted to buy it and I assume he thought it was g13. I am not saying DD'ss cut is the real g13 but I was under the impression that he has showcased this strain over many years and was already proven to be g13, up until this tread I argued that g13 might ave never existed (I mean obv something was called g13 but the rest of the story seems far fetched) and if it did, someone was still growing it. I dont care what it is called, g13, butt-nugget hash plant, whatever. The strain interests me based on the growth structure and yeild, the price as I have said all along is unimportant. Either you buy it or you don't based on it's quality, I couldn't care less if it was a strain sold under false premises or the strain really came from a labratory in some research facility. I think the doc did what he could to aqcuire tis cut like I said (not the real g13 this cut) whic he believes/believed is g13 and that is all that matters to me. 



> Now you're just reaching for excuses...


No, just because I have a different opinion on this issue tan you doesn't mean you have to nit pick my statements to try and discredit me. It's a fact-I smoke cigarettes and my most recent harvest of Mikado has subtle flavors that I haven't picked up on from past harvests. Other growers have described a fruity smell in this strain and I never picked up on it before, but I did now. Grapefruit isn't exactly a flavor I taste often, especially in cannabis, like oranges and lemons. Besides, the Doc didn't make this strain so it's okay to grow it, right? I sure hope so....I never knew you could prove MY OPINION to be false, touche. :bong:


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

> *Besides Dr. Greenthumbs description of G13 being fruity, where else would you go to find something that supports his claim? *


*
*


> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> The original G13 was not described as being fruity. I have posted an original description several times and part of it said it was like urine and feces. That does not sound fruity to me so describing it as fruity does not support it being real true; "pure G13." But it does match the description of Neville's G13 x NL description.







bajafox said:


> Thanks, but I was trying to make a point that nobody besides Dr. Greenthumb describes it as fruity...



I was not clear enough in what I said in that I was supporting or backing up what you said in that his description does not match other descriptions I have read from the past when the strain was still in existence and being used in crosses.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> How did I leave out it came from a 3rd party?


My bad I meant to say you didn't mention he got it from a third party with no involvement from DD.



> I couldn't care less if it was a strain sold under false premises or the strain really came from a labratory in some research facility. I think the doc did what he could to aqcuire tis cut like I said (not the real g13 this cut) whic he believes/believed is g13 and that is all that matters to me.


 That's all well and good and not what this thread was about and again, it is that his strain which he is trying to pawn off as pure G13 is not pure G13.


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> There is a company advertising in Michigan that through "tissue cultrue" they can take a plant back to its origins. Anybody know anything about this? can this really be done...sounds fishy, but if it can be done maybe this could settle the matter.


I ran across this piece recently but only scanned it. You might want to read it and see if it goes into detail about what you asked/mentioned and if so if it supports what you have read.


http://www.scribd.com/doc/14571756/The-Biotechnology-of-Cannabis-Sativa


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> No, just because I have a different opinion on this issue tan you doesn't mean you have to nit pick my statements to try and discredit me. It's a fact-I smoke cigarettes and my most recent harvest of Mikado has subtle flavors that I haven't picked up on from past harvests. Other growers have described a fruity smell in this strain and I never picked up on it before, but I did now. Grapefruit isn't exactly a flavor I taste often, especially in cannabis, like oranges and lemons. Besides, the Doc didn't make this strain so it's okay to grow it, right? I sure hope so....I never knew you could prove MY OPINION to be false, touche. :bong:


The thing is, fruity and piss smell are two completely different smells, wouldn't you agree? If I eat strawberries enough times and you smelled my shit each and every time, do you think you'd eventually get a subtle smell of strawberries in my shit? Most likely not. 

His sense of smell because of cigarettes (or yours) being degraded shouldn't be an excuse to why his cut smells the complete opposite of what the original was described as.

There is nothing supporting his description of G13.




Brick Top said:


> *
> I was not clear enough in what I said in that I was supporting or backing up what you said in that his description does not match other descriptions I have read from the past when the strain was still in existence and being used in crosses.*


*

I misunderstood, I thought you were questioning me...*


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> My bad I meant to say you didn't mention he got it from a third party with no involvement from DD.
> 
> That's all well and good and not what this thread was about and again, it is that his strain which he is trying to pawn off as pure G13 is not pure G13.


Okay fair enough but the fact that DD traced it verifies that it did come from him, 3rd party or not. If it is g13 x NL well then tis thread should be titled, LOL 3rd parties G13 and if DD's cut is not really g13 then the thread sould be titled LOL, DD's g13. I just feel that people's anger is misdirected is all. I have smoked mr nice and it is great, if this is g13/NL than it will probably be killer too, and those beans are 216$ for a 10 pack of regs. I planted 3 Jack herers which are 200$ a pack too and I got 1 dud and 2 males. At that rate I'm looking at 3 females in a 10 pack of seeds too.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Well, i havent read it for myself nor have i looked for it but i was under the impression that DD described it in a similar way. One thing to take note of is the very first thing Doc said about the taste on the MMMA web site before he put it up on his site, was that it had very little taste at all and would be good for people looking for a stealth plant. He added that it had a slighlty floral, fruity taste. So, i dont think this is going to be a pungent fruit smell by any means, and so far they hardly have any smell to them what so ever.
> 
> Found this here....http://www.seedsman.com/en/origins-of-g13/
> 
> "According to the most reliable story, written by Jesse for the Treat Yourself Magazine, this plant was apparently liberated by an unknown assistant from a government research facility at the University of Mississippi. The G13 was part of a project run by a Dr. Carlton Turner, who was conducting research on both cannabis sativa and cannabis indica drug strains. One thing is known for a fact and that is that Neville Schoenmakers, who also founded the Seed Bank, got a hold of a clone marked G13 some way or the other. Opinions vary but apparently it was given to him by man called Sandy Weinstein, who had a friend working at the government research facility in Mississippi. The G13 was found among a batch of Afghani indicas labeled G1 through G23. The G13 was said to be highly superior to the others, sporting fast indoor flowering, massive resin production, excellent potency and extreme hybrid vigor."


This doesn't even follow Jesse's account and is just put there to legitimize someones strain just like Greenthumb is trying to do, Jesse never said anything about extreme hybrid vigor. That doesn't even make sense becuase it was a pure affie. These are all describing G13 Hybrids that people are trying to pass off as G13.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Okay fair enough but the fact that DD traced it verifies that it did come from him, 3rd party or not. If it is g13 x NL well then tis thread should be titled, LOL 3rd parties G13


The thrid party isn't marketing this strain as pure G13.



> and if DD's cut is not really g13 then the thread sould be titled LOL, DD's g13. I just feel that people's anger is misdirected is all.


Why, this had nothing to do with DD until Greenthumb dragged him into it and others and I have said we don't think DD's G13 is pure G13.



> I have smoked mr nice and it is great, if this is g13/NL than it will probably be killer too, and those beans are 216$ for a 10 pack of regs. I planted 3 Jack herers which are 200$ a pack too and I got 1 dud and 2 males. At that rate I'm looking at 3 females in a 10 pack of seeds too.


That was your luck. What if someone buys Greenthumbs 3 seeds for 200 and gets 1 or even no plants? It's all semantics because I'm sure there are people that grew the same strains as you and got 10/10 females.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2011)

O and IDK if this has been posted yet either. 
https://www.seedboutique.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=18405&Name=SeedList-Gypsy-Nirvana-Collection-G13-IX&Type=PD
Dr gruber or racerboy please get on these and do a comparison 

mmmm nutty lol


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> O and IDK if this has been posted yet either.
> https://www.seedboutique.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=18405&Name=SeedList-Gypsy-Nirvana-Collection-G13-IX&Type=PD
> Dr gruber or racerboy please get on these and do a comparison
> 
> mmmm nutty lol


Yes it looks a lot like Greenthumbs doesn't it? It's also an incross of a BX of Pacifics G13 which isn't G13 at all. Also notice the price, not even close to $100 a seed.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 4, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> What do you mean by take a plant back to it's origins? This is a legit question I'm just trying to understand what you're saying.


I heard an ad on the radio and didnt really get the whole thing. I looked it up but couldnt remember the name of the company so couldnt find it.
I took it to mean they could somehow take a G13xNL and weed out all the NL and give you a plant that was only G13.
At least thats what it sounded like they were claiming...they play it on saturdays on the Medical MJ radio show...i willl listen for the co name this sat.



Brick Top said:


> I ran across this piece recently but only scanned it. You might want to read it and see if it goes into detail about what you asked/mentioned and if so if it supports what you have read.
> 
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/14571756/The-Biotechnology-of-Cannabis-Sativa


Thanks...I will check it out.


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> I ran across this piece recently but only scanned it. You might want to read it and see if it goes into detail about what you asked/mentioned and if so if it supports what you have read.
> 
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/14571756/T...annabis-Sativa





Dr Gruber said:


> I heard an ad on the radio and didnt really get the whole thing. I looked it up but couldnt remember the name of the company so couldnt find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I will check it out.



I read another piece on the same topic from another site and from someone else but I failed to bookmark it or I would have posted a link for it too. From what I read of each, just a quick scan of each, for the most part they both seem to have said the same things but each seemed to pick out some certain points or possibilities or benefits and make a little more of them than the other. If I run across it again I will get the link to you. 

*There is a Tissue Culture / Micropropagation thread on Cannabis-World you might want to scan through. I only glanced at it a time or two so I do not really know if it is just in general or cannabis specific, and it might not go into more than just how to propagate that way and not into how a strain might be .. taken back in time, so to speak, and it's original genetics separated from those that have been added, but something might be found there that would be interesting to you. 

http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=4282&highlight=tissue+culture+cloning



*


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Yes it looks a lot like Greenthumbs doesn't it? It's also an incross of a BX of Pacifics G13 which isn't G13 at all. Also notice the price, not even close to $100 a seed.


I thought it was a cut of g13...the pacific cut. Don't quote me but I thought u were the one who said this. If it's not really g13 why is there no thread about them using the g13 logo to fool customers? And were is the real g13?


----------



## newworldicon (May 4, 2011)

Some twenty pages back everyone agreed to kill the thread...what happened boys?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I thought it was a cut of g13...the pacific cut.


This is old news and Pacifics cut turned out not to be G13 at all and was admitted by Pacific himself.



> Don't quote me but I thought u were the one who said this. If it's not really g13 why is there no thread about them using the g13 logo to fool customers? And were is the real g13?


I didn't say it and no ones bashing it because he's stating what it is. It's a IX of a pacific's G13 BX and everyone should know by now that Pacific's G13 isn't G13 if they did any research.


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Okay fair enough but the fact that DD traced it verifies that it did come from him, 3rd party or not. If it is g13 x NL well then tis thread should be titled, LOL 3rd parties G13 and if DD's cut is not really g13 then the thread sould be titled LOL, DD's g13. I just feel that people's anger is misdirected is all. I have smoked mr nice and it is great, if this is g13/NL than it will probably be killer too, and those beans are 216$ for a 10 pack of regs. I planted 3 Jack herers which are 200$ a pack too and I got 1 dud and 2 males. At that rate I'm looking at 3 females in a 10 pack of seeds too.


not trying to prolong this but i thought mr.nice seeds came in packs of 18. thats what my critical mass was


----------



## punkenstien (May 4, 2011)

I have some of these G13 seeds and really hope they really do originate from Jim Ortega.I really havent heard much about double d other than he grows heath robinson style of indoor trees but i have been reading alot of great things about Jim ortega. I just recieved a pack of Capt Crips Ortega X OG kush, here is a link to what Capt has to say about the ortega indica http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=205225


----------



## consumer reports (May 4, 2011)

punkenstien said:


> Just checked out dogless and for being out of the weed game the dude seems heavily connected "the eme fire cut, quesa negro those are real gangster strains that everyone knows are only available to the "mexican mafia marijuanos". Its doubtful those strains will ever hit the market but if Dr Greenthumb is reading this c'mon doc lets get the negotiations going to get these cuts asap!


You can find La Eme Fire and Queso Negra at USP Lompoc and Pelican Bay SP for $80-$100 a spoon depending on who you know.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> The thing is, fruity and piss smell are two completely different smells, wouldn't you agree? If I eat strawberries enough times and you smelled my shit each and every time, do you think you'd eventually get a subtle smell of strawberries in my shit? Most likely not.
> 
> His sense of smell because of cigarettes (or yours) being degraded shouldn't be an excuse to why his cut smells the complete opposite of what the original was described as.
> 
> There is nothing supporting his description of G13


 
If I cut an dry it wrong the sweetest bud can smell an taste like shit?


----------



## a dog named chico (May 5, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> If I cut an dry it wrong the sweetest bud can smell an taste like shit?


 but then what your saying is EVERY batch that came out (that most people recognize as G-13) was dried and cured wrong??


----------



## frmrboi (May 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> dodging the question i see!!!!!!!!!


 the Brooklyn Dodger otta know, eh ?
Watch this folks, Hey dingleberry, why is a an auto flowering strain an auto even if refuses to bloom unless you drop the light time down to 12/12 just because it has ruderalis in it's genes, but doc's Auto Iranian isn't one becauseit has no ruderalis in it but will flower with anything less than 24/0 light ? (prepare to laugh yer asses off folks, this should be good)


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> If I cut an dry it wrong the sweetest bud can smell an taste like shit?


Not sure what point you're trying to make but a "sweet" or "fruity" smell is still the complete opposite of "piss" or "shit" smell... Unless someone really fucked up the dry/cure process I just don't see how this could happen.


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> the Brooklyn Dodger otta know, eh ?
> Watch this folks, Hey dingleberry, why is a an auto flowering strain an auto even if refuses to bloom unless you drop the light time down to 12/12 just because it has ruderalis in it's genes, but doc's Auto Iranian isn't one becauseit has no ruderalis in it but will flower with anything less than 24/0 light ? (prepare to laugh yer asses off folks, this should be good)



I am sure the answer will be funny, but what is the real true actual reason? You feel sure the reason that will be given will be incorrect because it has been given before so you know what to expect, but for those of us who would prefer to read the facts rather than be entertained, what, in detail, genetically speaking, is the real reason the Iranian auto-flower will auto flower with less that 24/0 light without having any Ruderalis in it at all?


----------



## frmrboi (May 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> for those of us who would prefer to read the facts rather than be entertained, what, in detail, genetically speaking, is the real reason the Iranian auto-flower will auto flower with less that 24/0 light without having any Ruderalis in it at all?


being that I'm not one of those "just the facts mam" type guys I don't care, maybe you might want to ask yer BIG sister to explain it to you, heheh !


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Not sure what point you're trying to make but a "sweet" or "fruity" smell is still the complete opposite of "piss" or "shit" smell... Unless someone really fucked up the dry/cure process I just don't see how this could happen.


It sounded to me like Nev. grew only a couple g13, Witch he pollinated for seeds, an the primary concern may not have flavor?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 5, 2011)

He grew it for 4 years before it lost vigor. I think they would have grown it properly at least a couple times while they had it to see it's potential or they wouldn't have used it.


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> being that I'm not one of those "just the facts mam" type guys I don't care, maybe you might want to ask yer Big Sister to explain it to you, heheh !


So you don't have the slightest clue why .... but yet you still know when someone else says why, that they are wrong. 

Interesting psychosis you suffer from there, Canuck.


----------



## frmrboi (May 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> So you don't have the slightest clue why .....


 actually I do, but I wouldn't waste a second of time explaining it to you, a Greenthumb hater


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

> *So you don't have the slightest clue why .... but yet you still know when someone else says why, that they are wrong.
> 
> Interesting psychosis you suffer from there, Canuck. *





frmrboi said:


> actually I do, but I wouldn't waste a second of time explaining it to you, a Greenthumb hater



I do not hate anyone, not even you. I highly dislike you, but I do not hate you.

But I am not the only member of RIU. You would not only be explaining it so me, you would be explaining it to everyone who has taken part in this thread and who will in the future check this thread out. So why not explain it for them even if not for me?

Do you hate the entire RIU community so deeply that you would not share with it some information that very many would find interesting and that very many might very much like to know?

Why hold back if you know the truth, if you know the facts?

Plus if an incorrect answer as to why it auto's is given unless you provide the actual facts to prove it to be wrong and you claim it to be wrong your claim is hollow and baseless and looks only like your personal opinion or personal belief. Without supporting facts, lacking actual proof, your claim that someone else would be incorrect would hold no more validity than what the person said that you would claim to be incorrect. 

All that would exist would be an, is not, is so, is not, is so, is not, is so exchange and that would be proof of nothing. 

That would never prove you know anything whatsoever about why the auto does it's thing if it is totally lacking in any, even the most slight amount, of Ruderalis genetics, even though some might be there as a result of something that occurred naturally hundreds and hundreds or more years back and is such a weak trait now that it does not follow the normal Ruderalis pattern, and was not an intentional act, an actual deed done or action taken by Dr. Greenthumb, and is only a very weak and altered remnant of a natural genetic trait.

So why not share your vast knowledge of the strain and educate the entire RIU community rather than refuse to do to just because I might happen to read it too?

I mean ... you do actually know the facts, right? This isn't just another example of that extremely irritating trait that some Canadian's have, that 'I know everything but I just won't tell you' thing, when in fact you don't know squat, right?


----------



## frmrboi (May 5, 2011)

we've actually already had this discussion you senile bat.


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> *we've* actually already had this discussion you senile bat.


You and I? When? Where? And if we did then why be hesitant now to explain things again for those who might have missed it, or for me who according to you I must have forgotten it due to my senility.

On the subject of age, you must be very near my age, possibly even older, unless you began to grow cannabis when you were about 4 years old or something. I have grown cannabis for 39 years and you said you have grown cannabis for 40 years. I was 17 when I started growing cannabis so as I said, unless you started at around the age of 4 you have to be very close to being as old as I am, if not older. Possibly your senility has caused you do only think that you have previously explained what you are now ducking and dodging and refusing to explain.


----------



## OGMan (May 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I am sure the answer will be funny, but what is the real true actual reason? You feel sure the reason that will be given will be incorrect because it has been given before so you know what to expect, but for those of us who would prefer to read the facts rather than be entertained, what, in detail, genetically speaking, is the real reason the Iranian auto-flower will auto flower with less that 24/0 light without having any Ruderalis in it at all?


Don't know Bricktop but it clearly does. I have had harvests of Iranian Autoflower in early July and a second harvest in August for a couple of years now and it's mighty smoke too; good as OG IMO. So much better than ANY of the Lowryder crap as to be ridiculous. I have photos on here somewhere and there is a great grow journal by Sodalite


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Don't know Bricktop but it clearly does. I have had harvests of Iranian Autoflower in early July and a second harvest in August for a couple of years now and it's mighty smoke too; good as OG IMO. So much better than ANY of the Lowryder crap as to be ridiculous. I have photos on here somewhere and there is a great grow journal by Sodalite



I am not questioning it's quality, even though I do not like indicas, or even what it does. I am only questioning if frmrboi actually knows what in it's genetics actually makes it 'auto' without there being even the tiniest bit of Ruderalis in it. He claims to know, but is being his usual obstinate self and refusing to tell and only claiming; "we've" had this discussion before. 

He asked someone else to explain it and then told everyone to get ready for a big laugh. Evidently they have had a similar exchange in the past and frmrboi knows or believes the other to be incorrect, but frmrboi will not back up his claim of knowing what is in the genetics to cause it to auto by telling us all why it does. 

Inquiring minds want to know, and he will not say what he claims to know. 

He is one hell of cantankerous old curmudgeon.


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

I would love to throw one of those "auto's" in my veg tent and show a picture of it still in veg 3 months later, lol

Even if it did flower in my veg tent, at least that will confirm it has ruderalis


----------



## OGMan (May 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I would love to throw one of those "auto's" in my veg tent and show a picture of it still in veg 3 months later, lol
> 
> Even if it did flower in my veg tent, at least that will confirm it has ruderalis


LOL!!! From what I know of you bajafox, you wouldn't know your ass from a hole in the ground, let alone wether there was Ruderalis in it or not. You're just not qualified in any way, shape or form to make that call but I have grown it and it doesn't have ANY Ruderalis hallmarks.

How's your old buddy Double D? kiss-ass


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 5, 2011)

OGMan said:


> How's your old buddy Double D? kiss-ass


Why do greenthumb spammers keep saying this? Who cares about DD? I guess they need to try something to get the attention off of Greedthumb's misrepresented and totally overpriced impure G13.


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> being that I'm not one of those "just the facts mam" type guys I don't care, maybe you might want to ask yer BIG sister to explain it to you, heheh !



At times I think you must be at the maturity level of a fifth grader. Do you really think showing us pictures that you have saved on your hard drive that you rename has some impact or alter anything? Evidently it must be a Canadian thing, when you are cornered and you know things are hopeless, act like a little child and hope that what frightens you goes away. 

Anyone with more than a room temperature IQ could have responded infinitely better to my messages than you have. You really are pathetic.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 5, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> not trying to prolong this but i thought mr.nice seeds came in packs of 18. thats what my critical mass was


You would be correct but the strain called Mr Nice (G13 x Hashplant) is from Sensi Seeds. I have been reading a bit about Shanti recently and I think he probably created it after his release from prison for growing/breeding. It seems that Shanti was the creater of many strains there before working with GHS like jack herer, silver haze and Haze x NL5, go figure. It is a little confusing I had been looking for the strain for a while before I made the realization it was SS.


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> *Southern man, better keep your head. Don't forget what your good book said Southern change gonna come at last. Now your crosses are burning fast Southern man. Neil Young (Canuck) - "Southern Man"*




Turn it up

Big wheels keep on turning,
carry me home to see my kin
singing songs about the Southland.
I miss ole' Bamy once again and I think it's a sin.

Well, I heard Mister Young sing about her.
Well, I heard ole' Neil put her down.
Well, I hope Neil Young will remember
*a Southern man* don't need him around anyhow.


Lynyrd Skynyrd ... "Sweet Home Alabama" ...... Southern Rock .. Jacksonville. Florida.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 5, 2011)

Those two songs aside....give me Neil Young any day.


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Those two songs aside....give me Neil Young any day.


Between the two performers/groups I guess it would be a fairly close call for many people. Lynyrd Skynyrd has sold over 30 million albums and Neil Young has sold 25 million. It might not be by much but the edge goes to those Southern Boys.


----------



## frmrboi (May 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Between the two performers/groups I guess it would be a fairly close call for many people. Lynyrd Skynyrd has sold over 30 million albums and Neil Young has sold 25 million. It might not be by much but the edge goes to those Southern Boys.


If you take into account that the US has ten times the population as Canada and thus 10 times as many red neck crackers as Canada I'd say the clear winner is Mr Young (the grandfather of Grunge BTW, ie Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Soundgarden etc.)
Skynyrd spawned such notable bands as ummm, let's see, uhhh, oh yeah, the Georgia Satelites and ummmm, uhhhh .............


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Between the two performers/groups I guess it would be a fairly close call for many people. Lynyrd Skynyrd has sold over 30 million albums and Neil Young has sold 25 million. It might not be by much but the edge goes to those Southern Boys.


Im not going by sales/popular opinion, just by who I feel is a better songwriter. Its all a matter of opinion though when it comes to what music a person likes. Neil is just a more serious artist to me.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 6, 2011)

did someone change the name of this thread?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 6, 2011)

yep....

Wonder if they censored any posts?


----------



## RoloTomassi (May 6, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> yep....
> 
> Wonder if they censored any posts?


That would suck 

On the bright side I'll still be here to page, page 200 guys , get to work.


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> If you take into account that the US has ten times the population as Canada and thus 10 times as many red neck crackers as Canada I'd say the clear winner is Mr Young (the grandfather of Grunge BTW, ie Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Soundgarden etc.)
> Skynyrd spawned such notable bands as ummm, let's see, uhhh, oh yeah, the Georgia Satelites and ummmm, uhhhh .............


That makes complete sense .... that is why Neil Young, like most every other foreign performer, came to the U.S. and targeted the U.S. market. You want to make it sound like he remained in Canada and therefore his fan base was more limited. If anything if he was/is so spectacular he should have outsold Skynyrd since he has both the U.S. and Canadian market. 

I don't know how you define; "spawned." If you meant an influence that then caused others to follow suit then you left out a bands that could be said to have followed in Skynyrd's footsteps. .38 Special was founded by Donnie Van Zant and Don Barnes. Donnie is brother to Johnny Van Zant and Ronnie Van Zant, lead singers of Lynyrd Skynyrd. Molly Hatchet is another Jacksonville Band that in part got their start with the help of Skynyrd. Molly Hatchet cut their first demos in Lynyrd Skynyrd's 8-track recording studio using Skynyrd's equipment. Skynyrd got them their start. There were others too. Outlaws got their break because Ronnie Van Zant told Alan Walden (brother of Capricorn Records founder Phil Waldenhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_Walden) about the group and he joined with with Charlie Brusco as co-manager. Blackfoot was another who Skynyrd helped and let them use their recording facilities. 

Other groups that came later have said they were influenced by Lynyrd Skynyrd. AC/DC have said Skynyrd influenced them in their early years when they played under different names and had not yet discovered their own sound. R.E.M. and The Black Crowes said basically the same. While Zakk Wylde never played Southern Rock he has said his early influences were Southern rock bands and Skynyrd's was one. 

There is a long list of performers and bands that Skynyrd either directly helped or influenced in some way to some degree and because of that are at least in part responsible for their success. 


But then you Canucks can brag about Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> did someone change the name of this thread?


It does appear that way.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 6, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> If you take into account that the US has ten times the population as Canada and thus 10 times as many red neck crackers as Canada I'd say the clear winner is Mr Young (the grandfather of Grunge BTW, ie Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Soundgarden etc.)
> Skynyrd spawned such notable bands as ummm, let's see, uhhh, oh yeah, the Georgia Satelites and ummmm, uhhhh .............





Brick Top said:


> That makes complete sense .... that is why Neil Young, like most every other foreign performer, came to the U.S. and targeted the U.S. market. You want to make it sound like he remained in Canada and therefore his fan base was more limited. If anything if he was/is so spectacular he should have outsold Skynyrd since he has both the U.S. and Canadian market.
> 
> I don't know how you define; "spawned." If you meant an influence that then caused others to follow suit then you left out a bands that could be said to have followed in Skynyrd's footsteps. .38 Special was founded by Donnie Van Zant and Don Barnes. Donnie is brother to Johnny Van Zant and Ronnie Van Zant, lead singers of Lynyrd Skynyrd. Molly Hatchet is another Jacksonville Band that in part got their start with the help of Skynyrd. Molly Hatchet cut their first demos in Lynyrd Skynyrd's 8-track recording studio using Skynyrd's equipment. Skynyrd got them their start. There were others too. Outlaws got their break because Ronnie Van Zant told Alan Walden (brother of Capricorn Records founder Phil Waldenhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_Walden) about the group and he joined with with Charlie Brusco as co-manager. Blackfoot was another who Skynyrd helped and let them use their recording facilities.
> 
> ...


I dont think it matters where either artist was born, they both became international artists and had a huge fan base to sell to. I do think Neil is a way more infuential artist then Skynard because he may have started the grunge movement and most of the bands Skynard influenced sound just like them. Neil also influenced other genre's as well as a singer/songwriter and left his mark in many places. Neil is just a more rounded artist where Skynard is just one thing and one thing only. They do it well or they wouldnt have classic songs that have stood the test of time.


----------



## frmrboi (May 6, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Neil also influenced other genre's as well as a singer/songwriter and left his mark in many places. Neil is just a more rounded artist where Skynard is just one thing and one thing only. They do it well or they wouldnt have classic songs that have stood the test of time.


Let's not forget the Byrds, Neils's first band, Crazy Horse and Crosby Stills Nash & YOUNG ! Major contributors to the late 60's early 70's rock scene.
I'm sure Molly Hatchet will be nominated into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame any day now, LOL. 
If you want to brag about the South go down to Texax that's where the real men of rock come from. Buddy Holly, Stevie Ray Vaughan, ZZ Top,


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I dont think it matters where either artist was born, they both became international artists and had a huge fan base to sell to. I do think Neil is a way more infuential artist then Skynard because he may have started the grunge movement and most of the bands Skynard influenced sound just like them. Neil also influenced other genre's as well as a singer/songwriter and left his mark in many places. Neil is just a more rounded artist where Skynard is just one thing and one thing only. They do it well or they wouldnt have classic songs that have stood the test of time.


I guess it depends on how you look at things and consider popularity. Skynyrd album sales tops Neil Young album sales. You can say Neil Young influenced different styles of music than his own but then as I mentioned early influences of AC/DC and Zakk Wylde were Skynyrd and they did not go on to play Skynyrd style music. 

Another way it could be looked at is look at Bernie Taupin. Elton John would never have been the major star Elton John became, but Bernie Taupin also wrote songs for a number of different performers and groups including Alice Cooper (hardly Elton John style music) and Heart. 

There are different ways to measure greatness and influence and I guess this is a case where depending on which someone decides to use a compelling case can be made for either.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I guess it depends on how you look at things and consider popularity. Skynyrd album sales tops Neil Young album sales. You can say Neil Young influenced different styles of music than his own but then as I mentioned early influences of AC/DC and Zakk Wylde were Skynyrd and they did not go on to play Skynyrd style music.
> 
> Another way it could be looked at is look at Bernie Taupin. Elton John would never have been the major star Elton John became, but Bernie Taupin also wrote songs for a number of different performers and groups including Alice Cooper (hardly Elton John style music) and Heart.
> 
> There are different ways to measure greatness and influence and I guess this is a case where depending on which someone decides to use a compelling case can be made for either.


The funny thing is, for me anyway, i dont own an album(CD) from either of them. I will say this though....the most influential single artist in the history of Pop music is David Bowie by a long and wide margin. Not talking about sales, although im sure his sales are staggering...im taking about artists that have been influenced by him and genres of music created by him. Simply unbeatable.


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> If you want to brag about the South go down to Texax that's where the real men of rock come from. Buddy Holly, Stevie Ray Vaughan, ZZ Top,



I guess that would depend on what you consider; "the real men" of Southern Rock. You don't get much bigger than the Allman Brothers Band, they were formed in Jacksonville Florida and later hung out in Macon Georgia.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I guess that would depend on what you consider; "the real men" of Southern Rock. You don't get much bigger than the Allman Brothers Band, they were formed in Jacksonville Florida and later hung out in Macon Georgia.


Those boys could play...


----------



## frmrboi (May 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I guess that would depend on what you consider; "the real men" of Southern Rock. You don't get much bigger than the Allman Brothers Band, they were formed in Jacksonville Florida and later hung out in Macon Georgia.


they're blues men, nice try.
I seriously doubt either Florida or Texas even would consider themselves Southeners anymore.


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

Not to swerve the topic any farther but I just wrote a message listing a number of old, some as in MANY DECADES PAST, blues artists who had far more influence on rock music than David Bowie ever did and for the second time today when I went to post the message my anti-virus / internet security program stopped the message from being sent. 

Twice today I have received the message that this site has tried to access my credit card number. Last night I received a PM about a possible hack taking place here, a revenge act by a disgruntled former member. I never received the warning before saying that this site was trying to access my credit card number. I wonder what caused it to happen twice today?


----------



## frmrboi (May 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I wonder what caused it to happen twice today?


Canadian special ops are just trying track you down, thank you for the feedback, your money is safe, your life, not so much.


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Canadian special ops are just trying track you down, thank you for the feedback, your money is safe, your life, not so much.


Thank you, I feel so much safer now. With those Canadian military guys of yours that wear skirts after me I know that if they show up all I'll have to do is show them a spider or a mouse and they will all screech and squeal just like the little girls they dress like and run as fast as they can all the way back North and across the border.


----------



## OGMan (May 7, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> yep....
> 
> Wonder if they censored any posts?


Yes, it appears they have been sanitized so that any reference to Double D's bribes, lies and such are gone


----------



## Doobius1 (May 7, 2011)

I'm so fucking pissed off right now!
ShitTop. You deserve a fucking punch in the face...go ahead and insult Canadians and our military. Shows everyone on here you're not as bright as you think you are even with your long winded repetitive posts. If your such a military expert why aren't you in Iraq fighting a unnecessary war you can't even win? Where's your fearless leader George W. now that started it all with his lies of WMD? Cowering in corner that's where. You ever wonder why the rest of the world hates Americans? Look no further than ShitTop as an example of arrogance, better than everyone else attitude. Just another American trying to jam their opinions and beliefs down everyone else's throats.

Here's a video to honour our fallen Canadian troops. Fuck you Brick Top!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 7, 2011)

Canadian Military has helped us in every major battle for about 100 yrs, they are good soldiers. (Aussies to)


I did notice that DDs related coments were gone in another thread were someone quoted DD as stating that he got a "super high yeilding G13 x Hashplant from Neville in 86"


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> If your such a military expert why aren't you in Iraq fighting a unnecessary war you can't even win?



Well Mr. Military Genius, why aren't I fighting in Iraq? Well, I'm 56 years old and another is the last combat troops pulled out of Iraq around August 2010. What's left trains Iraqi military members.




> Where's your fearless leader George W. now


 Maybe one day you guys will learn to read and start things like newspapers and magazines and maybe even get radio and TV, but we had an election a while back, over two years now, to elect a new; "fearless leader" because Dubya served the two terms that a President is allowed to serve. He's just a citizen now.

Oh .. just a funny side note to this but earlier I thought your skirt wearing girly guys showed up here to get me. They were a rough tough looking bunch ... but it turned out they were just Girl Scouts who came to sell me cookies. It's really difficult to tell the two groups apart.


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Canadian Military has helped us in every major battle for about 100 yrs,


How many Canadian troops fought at:

Guadalcanal
Tarawa
Cape Gloucester
Kwajalein
Eniwetok
Saipan
Guam
Tinian
Peleliu
Leyte
Luzon
Iwo Jima
Okinawa

How many Canadian troops were at the Chosin Reservoir in Korea when the 1st Marine Division found itself surrounded and outnumbered eight to one by the Red Chinese army. The 1st Marine Division were surrounded by 22 enemy divisions. The Marines fought and made their way out inflicting the highest casualty rate on an enemy in history. The 1st Marine Division destroyed 7 entire Red Chinese Divisions, and put a hurting on several more, and then orderly marched down to the coast to get under the protection of the big guns of the Navy. I wonder how many of those Marines wore frilly little skirts? 

Maybe you meant wars instead of; "battles?"


----------



## fletchman (May 7, 2011)

Does Canada have a military? I must of missed that day in history class. I thought they have been laying low for about 60-70 years now?


----------



## Biggybuds (May 7, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> How many Canadian troops fought at:
> 
> Guadalcanal
> Tarawa
> ...



Both of you. This kind of talk is just wrong and disrespectful. Cut it out


----------



## OGMan (May 7, 2011)

Neville has weighed in on Greenthumb's G13. This was posted at the Mr. Nice forum by Kangita a senior member there

Ok I am here on behalf of Nevil so dont shoot me

I showed Nevil the pictures of the G13 that Dr G put in Skunk magazine and he said that is exactly his G13 that he gave Dogless and DD.......These are his exact words !!


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 7, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Neville has weighed in on Greenthumb's G13. This was posted at the Mr. Nice forum by Kangita a senior member there
> 
> Ok I am here on behalf of Nevil so dont shoot me
> 
> I showed Nevil the pictures of the G13 that Dr G put in Skunk magazine and he said that is exactly his G13 that he gave Dogless and DD.......These are his exact words !!


 
lol. link?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 7, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Neville has weighed in on Greenthumb's G13. This was posted at the Mr. Nice forum by Kangita a senior member there
> 
> Ok I am here on behalf of Nevil so dont shoot me
> 
> I showed Nevil the pictures of the G13 that Dr G put in Skunk magazine and he said that is exactly his G13 that he gave Dogless and DD.......These are his exact words !!


Kangativa weighed in, not Nevil.


----------



## fletchman (May 7, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Both of you. This kind of talk is just wrong and disrespectful. Cut it out


 
Just kiddin around, geez


----------



## OGMan (May 7, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Kangativa weighed in, not Nevil.


and you are a know-nothing bozo, wasting our time as per usual. Doc has Genuine, real G13 in seed form. Get used to it.


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> lol. link?



Kangativa did claim that Nevil said it was what he had given Dogless and DD ... but I would like to see that in a message from Nevil himself. 

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-17.html


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

Today, 04:46 PM 
 joaquin386





Senior Member
Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: Sunny Place
Posts: 333 











DDs again:
9 years ago i bred my g13 with a very nice nl male, i called it valley indica. I picked out a nice g13 pheno and used that for quite some time. I got to know a person with the handle "northone" on thc farmer. I taught him how to appy to be a dg, helped him with the paperwork, 100's of pm's on where to buy, set up, tricks and treats of my mpb system. I sent him a cut of my valley indica. When i took my 8 month vacation in north cali he thought i quit and closed up shop. He sold a 5$ cutting of valley indica to mr greenthumb for 20 odd 1000 dollars lolololol.
Everyone has paid 100 a seed for selfed valley indica.

that is mr greenthumb for you

dds

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-17.html



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today, 06:11 PM 
 Kangativa





Senior Member
Join Date: Mar 2010
Location: Somewhere Warm and Sunny
Posts: 760 







Ok I am here on behalf of Nevil so dont shoot me





I showed Nevil the pictures of the G13 that Dr G put in Skunk magazine and he said that is exactly his G13 that he gave Dogless and DD.
Now he doesnt want to get into this discussion about Dr G's description of his G13, but if you want to PM him he is quite willing to tell you the situation, albiet it might take him a little time to answer......These are his exact words !!

*What Joaquin said about the cuts is also true.*...ok thats it for me....Again






http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-17.html


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 7, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Kangativa did claim that Nevil said it was what he had given Dogless and DD ... but I would like to see that in a message from Nevil himself.
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-17.html


Yeah i figured that it being on mr nice forums that nevil would weig in and be able to put it to rest. If it wasn't the truth I hope nevil would speak out on the subject but I think if Neville truly believes that it is g13, he wouldnt want to comment on it because that would be too much good press or frree advertising for Dr. GT, his competition.


----------



## fletchman (May 7, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Kangativa did claim that Nevil said it was what he had given Dogless and DD ... but I would like to see that in a message from Nevil himself.
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-17.html


 
You dont see Nevil denying it, and Kangativa says he see's Nevil all the time.

Case Closed, DD,Dogless,and Doc have Nevils 1986 cut.


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

OGMan said:


> and you are a know-nothing bozo, wasting our time as per usual. Doc has Genuine, real G13 in seed form. Get used to it.




They sure love you on MNS Forums!




Today, 03:45 PM 
123chadder





Member
Join Date: Aug 2009
Posts: 48 







im really getting sick of OGMAN coming in to every single dr greemthumb thread on the web and defending with nothing!i just spent an hour going through different threads in different forums and ogman ONLY chimes in on dr greenthumb threads,thats it.cummon man,noone is fooled at all!you are either his lover or you are him!you are becoming very transparant now.i will not lie,i do not have much respect for the doc,but i dont hate the guy.i know what i have read,and that is that the guy is dishonest,i dont care anymore.doc greenthumb is rude,arrogant,self ritcheous and a liar,and a lot more than not feel the exact same way,you dont see constant threads questioning mr nice genetics,or even rez as much as doc for gods sake.you look worse and worse every year with your infant like temper and classless attitude.please OG MAN,tell me why you only post on threads pertaining to dr greenthumb,90% of which are threads bashing him and you come in and defend every time,its like you go looking for these threads,only the man himself would ever do that,no one would ever do that unless they were infatuated with the dude whicjh is very weird,so tell me logically why you are in every single thread knocking dr greenthumb and no other threads at all.i checked you out dude,not one post i saw out of hundreds are talking about anything but the doc.so please explain this to me!!!!!! 


Share 


























 |
Like
 drum420 likes this.


http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/5-strain-base/6270-dr-greenthgumbs-g13-fake-2.html



Today, 06:44 PM 
 rimmeo





Senior Member
Join Date: Sep 2010
Location: RHODE ISLAND
Posts: 192 






*the new guy* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *123chadder*  
_im really getting sick of OGMAN coming in to every single dr greemthumb thread on the web and defending with nothing!i just spent an hour going through different threads in different forums and ogman ONLY chimes in on dr greenthumb threads,thats it.cummon man,noone is fooled at all!you are either his lover or you are him!you are becoming very transparant now.i will not lie,i do not have much respect for the doc,but i dont hate the guy.i know what i have read,and that is that the guy is dishonest,i dont care anymore.doc greenthumb is rude,arrogant,self ritcheous and a liar,and a lot more than not feel the exact same way,you dont see constant threads questioning mr nice genetics,or even rez as much as doc for gods sake.you look worse and worse every year with your infant like temper and classless attitude.please OG MAN,tell me why you only post on threads pertaining to dr greenthumb,90% of which are threads bashing him and you come in and defend every time,its like you go looking for these threads,only the man himself would ever do that,no one would ever do that unless they were infatuated with the dude whicjh is very weird,so tell me logically why you are in every single thread knocking dr greenthumb and no other threads at all.i checked you out dude,not one post i saw out of hundreds are talking about anything but the doc.so please explain this to me!!!!!!_

the new guy come around here thinking they no it all but in fact they no shit about anything just ignore there bull shit!! they will learn after theyve been around the site awhile whos who if not f... them 

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/5-strain-base/6270-dr-greenthgumbs-g13-fake-2.html


drum420





Member
Join Date: Mar 2010
Posts: 68 







Quote:
Originally Posted by *OGman*  
_need I go on?_

I'm sure you will, it's your job to spam for greenthumb.

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/5-strain-base/6270-dr-greenthgumbs-g13-fake-3.html







Today, 08:12 PM 
 rimmeo





Senior Member
Join Date: Sep 2010
Location: RHODE ISLAND
Posts: 194 







i think thats what hes doing here at MR NICE SEED FORUM GO TO GREEN THUMB FORUM WHERE YOU BELONG WE ARE PRO MR NICE HERE 


Share 


























 |
Like
 
   ​ #*24*  




Today, 08:25 PM 
 rimmeo





Senior Member
Join Date: Sep 2010
Location: RHODE ISLAND
Posts: 194 







Id hate to say all others work who he copied that what people are talking about money whores 

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/5-strain-base/6270-dr-greenthgumbs-g13-fake-3.html


----------



## fletchman (May 7, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> They sure love you on MNS Forums!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay on topic


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> I guess that would depend on what you consider; "the real men" of Southern Rock. You don't get much bigger than the Allman Brothers Band, they were formed in Jacksonville Florida and later hung out in Macon Georgia.







frmrboi said:


> they're blues men, nice try.
> I seriously doubt either Florida or Texas even would consider themselves Southeners anymore.



I've seen the Allman Brothers Band more times than you have gotten laid in your life .... wait .. that could equal ZERO times ... so I'll change that to I've seen the Allman Brothers Band almost years for the last several decades and I can tell you they are WAY more than; "bluesmen,"


From their site"



> Welcome, to Hittin' the Web with the Allman Brothers Band!
> 
> The Allman Brothers Band have a 41 year tradition of blending the new and the old... playing the songs that stir our souls because they bring back so many great memories, casting classic blues tunes in a new light, and then hitting us with something completely fresh and new that is destined to become a classic. And the band has a history of being more than a musical experience - it's a family experience! And that extends to this website. So come here to learn about shows and CD's - but also come here to become part of our big, worldwide, Peachy Extended Family! Welcome!!



Here are a couple reviews of their CD's written by professional rock music reviewers:






> Desert Morning News ***: "*As far as Southern jam bands are concerned,* the Allman Brothers Band was one of the pioneers. Hailing from Georgia, the home of another major jam band -- Widespread Panic -- the Allman Brothers Band has seen tragedy and reprieve. Founding father Duane Allman and bassist Berry Oakley died in motorcycle accidents. The band imploded in the late '70s due to artistic differences, and the surviving Allman brother, Gregg, had his bout with alcohol and drugs, as well as being married to Cher and dating the late porn princess Savannah. But you can't keep a great band down. Allman gave himself a good yank on those bootstraps and reformed the band. The group these days includes Allman, original drummer Johnny "Jaimoe" Johnson, original drummer Butch Trucks, returning guitarist Warren Haynes (of Gov't Mule), percussionist Marc Quinones, bassist Oteil Burbridge and slide/lead guitarist Derek Trucks (Butch's nephew). A new album, "Hittin' the Note," was released a couple of months ago and it finds the band at its best -- jamming. Each track on "Hittin' the Note" lends itself to improvisation. Even the album's single "High Cost of Low Living" clocks in at nearly seven minutes. But that's what Allman Brothers fans expect. They expect guitar duels between Haynes and the younger Trucks. They expect Allman's soulful vocal delivery. They look forward to the rhythm wall that Jaimoe, the elder Trucks and Quinones construct around Allman's keyboards and Burbridge's bass. New songs such as the swirling "Desdemona," the musical trip of "Instrumental Illness" and the semi-acoustic cowboy ballad "Old Before My Time" are destined to become classics in the same vein as prior Allman anthems "Dreams," "Melissa" and "Whipping Post." The band also takes classic blues rockers -- the Rolling Stones' "Heart of Stone" and Freddy King's "Woman Across the River" -- and gives them the Allman Brothers treatment. Capping "Hittin' the Note" is the back-porch jam of "Old Friend," featuring the push and shove of Trucks and Haynes' bottleneck slides. Allman left the album's production up to Haynes and Michael Barbiero. And the two producers found the band members' individual strengths and brought them to the forefront, which, in turn, only solidified the band's sound."






> All-Reviews.Com: "If you think that The Allman Brothers Band would be hurting without Dickey Betts, I have two answers to that situation that most people felt was detrimental to the band, a guitar player named Warren Haynes and a new album called Hittin The Note. Not only is the music food for though, so is the cover of the album. A small child stands in amazement at a mushroom growing out of barren dry land with a herd of elephants coming straight at him. The boy seems unaffected by what is coming his way because he is so amazed with the mushroom. Can you imagine having that much focus? There is a lot of meaning behind this image and when you open the case and pull the CD out of the tray, there is a picture of several giant mushrooms with a large crowd paying tribute to them (which is obviously a concert crowd with mushrooms superimposed onto the image). This has to be the best album that this band has recorded in 20 years. It absolutely floored me. I listened to this CD several times while shaking my head wondering where this band has been all these years. When the first few notes of Firing Line strike an iron into the fire and Gregg Allman starts singing, You have been raisin hell since you were a child, you know without a doubt that the Allman Brothers are back in big way. Allman has not lost anything in the vocal department and Warren Haynes plays some of nastiest and meanest slide guitar on the planet, not to mention summoning up some of the most commanding and seasoned vocals in rock music. This is a band igniting their entire set of spark plugs at the same time. They have regained the quintessential spirit that drove them to great heights from 1969-1972. Instrumental Illness is a remarkable flexing of their musical muscles. Songs like that display the kind of talent that they have at their disposal. Haynes and Allman alone are quite a combination, and then you have Derek Trucks on slide guitar and Butch Trucks behind the drum kit to kick up the energy level another few notches. Desdemona has some tight riffs *weaving a colorful quilt of rock-blues and a peppering of jazz,* which may surprise some of you long time fans. There is not a song under four minutes on this entire album, it harkens back to their heyday when album oriented rock was at its peak. Even their cover of the Rolling Stones classic Heart of Stone is good, and that usually does not work out very well when a band does a song so far out of character, once again, it proves out their tremendous resilience and talent. Some of the runs during the longer tracks are reminiscent of when Duane Allman was with the band and when Eric Clapton got together with him to make some of the most memorable blues-rock music ever recorded with Derek and the Dominoes. I do not think I could give this album a better compliment than that. *This is Southern Rock at its very best; it does not get any better than this, period*. Half the year is gone and I already know that this album will make my top ten of 2003 without a problem. This music will bring a tear to your eye and offer some of the most distinctive bone-chilling guitar you will ever hear. If there is one album that is a must have this year it is this one, get it. " -- Keith "MuzikMan" Hannaleck



As for your doubts about how people in Florida or Texas would consider themselves ..... try going down and ask someone there whose family goes back to before they were States or shortly after they were State .. and in some cases not even that far back, and they will tell you they are true Southerners. 

If you ask some Michigan 'snowbird' you will likely get a different answer ... but then you would be asking a Yankee and not a born and bred Southerner.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 7, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> If you want to brag about the South go down to Texax that's where the real men of rock come from. Buddy Holly, Stevie Ray Vaughan, ZZ Top,


Dont let Jim Dandy hear you say that!!


----------



## fletchman (May 7, 2011)

Zep's the best, fuck the rest


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> I guess that would depend on what you consider; "the real men" of Southern Rock. You don't get much bigger than the Allman Brothers Band, they were formed in Jacksonville Florida and later hung out in Macon Georgia.






frmrboi said:


> they're blues men, nice try.


After reading the above again I had to laugh really hard. There's a Canuck attempting to tell a Southerner about a Southern Rock Band. 


Fri
January 23, 2009 

*Music*

*Top 10 Southern Rock Bands

*
212 Comments 


Share 


The southern United States is a spooky place of equal parts back-woods moonshine and old Civil War mystery. From this special, almost mystical place, maybe the best type of rock and roll was born. The southern United States know the blues like no other district in the world  this comes out in simply poetic lyrics and great guitar riffs. Heres a top 10 of the best.

1 The Allman Brothers Band


All Night Train is one of the all time best jam songs Ive heard and the Allman Brothers built their foundation on playing instruments well, then getting bent on drugs and booze. And they were certainly not the most attractive group of guys but NSYNC and the Back Street Men sucked and they were gorgeous. Songs like Going Down Slow well showed the down side of drug and drink: wont somebody write my mother/and tell her the shape Im in/ I want you to tell her to pray for me/ask her to forgive me for all my sins. Prophetic lyrics, had Duane Allman not died there is no telling how much new ground the group would have cut. Songs like Rambling Man and Midnight Rider are anthems best listened to alone in the drivers seat on some long highway with the music way up. Duane Allman lived hard and kicked a lot of ass. Its unbelievable he died at the age of 24.


*10 Best Southern Rock Bands of All Time*


*2. The Allman Brothers Band*

As I have with many of these bands, I am referring to the original group, which played between 1969 and 1972. Fatal road accidents to lead guitarist and co-founder, Duane Allman and then bassist Berry Oakley, forced personnel changes on the band, whether they wanted them or not.

Duane Allman may have been one of the most spectacular rock and roll guitarists ever, so his loss was no small deal. While he was around and playing, the Allman Bothers Band was a very big deal indeed.

Of the four albums the original band did put out, all are excellent, but the one you really wantand this may be one of the best rock albums of all time, regardless of regionis their third one, _At Fillmore East_. It is a double album that features top numbers from the first two albums, "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed" and Whipping Post. 

On side two of the four sides, you have the absolute apogee of the fusion between rock and blues: the band's recording of the Willie Cobbs song, "You Don't Love Me." At over nineteen minutes, it is too long to display the complete number, so your best bet may be to buy the album, if you do not already own it. I am hard-pressed to think of a wiser investment.


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *frmrboi*
> If you want to brag about the South go down to Texax that's where the real men of rock come from. Buddy Holly, Stevie Ray Vaughan, ZZ Top,





boneheadbob said:


> Dont let Jim Dandy hear you say that!!


"Jim Dandy to the Rescue" - Black Oak Arkansas "Go Jim Dandy GO!"


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Zep's the best, fuck the rest


Extremely influenced by not only the blues but by very early very old blues. Their song "When the Levee Breaks" is their reworked version of an OLD blues song written in 1929 about the great Mississippi River flood of 1927 when levees gave way and a massive area was flooded and many died. 

Yep .. the original is a blues song written and first recorded by husband and wife Kansas Joe McCoy and Memphis Minnie WAY BACK in 1929.

That, according to frmrboi's way of thinking would have to make Led Zeppelin; "blues men" and not at all rock musicians. And after all, he is a Canuck so that means he believes he knows everything about everything.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 7, 2011)

I saw them play at the ice palace in Vegas in 72 and it was an amazing show for the time. I was on windowpane and still am not sure I saw what I thought I saw but they had lots of stage props and put on a fantastic show.

I forget who played with them but they were popular as well

One things for sure BOA kicked butt


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 7, 2011)

[





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*What Joaquin said about the cuts is also true.*...ok thats it for me....Again






http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-17.html[/QUOTE]

that refers to the NL#5 DD is giving back to Nevile...nothing to do with the g13


----------



## fletchman (May 7, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Extremely influenced by not only the blues but by very early very old blues. Their song "When the Levee Breaks" is their reworked version of an OLD blues song written in 1929 about the great Mississippi River flood of 1927 when levees gave way and a massive area was flooded and many died.
> 
> Yep .. the original is a blues song written and first recorded by husband and wife Kansas Joe McCoy and Memphis Minnie WAY BACK in 1929.
> 
> That, according to frmrboi's way of thinking would have to make Led Zeppelin; "blues men" and not at all rock musicians. And after all, he is a Canuck so that means he believes he knows everything about everything.


 
Zeppelin had many blues tracks, they were outstanding, and very original. One of a kind. 

My favorite Canadian band would be "RUSH" they put on a excellent performance. Probably the most talented 3 man band of alltime.


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I saw them play at the ice palace in Vegas in 72 and it was an amazing show for the time. I was on windowpane and still am not sure I saw what I thought I saw but they had lots of stage props and put on a fantastic show.
> 
> I forget who played with them but they were popular as well
> 
> One things for sure BOA kicked butt


If you want a bit of a Black Oak Arkansas flashback, not from the acid (four way windowpane was my FAVORITE) check out this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXMyKJxIL6E


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

fletchman said:


> You dont see Nevil denying it, and Kangativa says he see's Nevil all the time.
> 
> Case Closed, DD,Dogless,and Doc have Nevils 1986 cut.



Like I said; "Kangativa did claim that Nevil said it was what he had given Dogless and DD ... but I would like to see that in a message from Nevil himself."

Hearsay evidence, second hand claims, are not the same as hearing it straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Zeppelin had many blues tracks, they were outstanding, and very original. One of a kind.
> 
> My favorite Canadian band would be "RUSH" they put on a excellent performance. Probably the most talented 3 man band of alltime.



Rush was very good, though to talk talent from just three guys it's hard to beat ZZ Top ... and maybe the most talented three guys were Emerson, Lake & Palmer. Their style of music was not something that stayed 'in' for long, but for sheer talent, they were/are about impossible to beat.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Rush was very good, though to talk talent from just three guys it's hard to beat ZZ Top ... and maybe the most talented three guys were Emerson, Lake & Palmer. Their style of music was not something that stayed 'in' for long, but for sheer talent, they were/are about impossible to beat.


Carl Palmer was a hack and couldnt keep time to save his life.


----------



## OGMan (May 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Like I said; "Kangativa did claim that Nevil said it was what he had given Dogless and DD ... but I would like to see that in a message from Nevil himself."
> 
> Hearsay evidence, second hand claims, are not the same as hearing it straight from the horses mouth.


Frankly Bricktop I'm a little disappointed in you and sorry to see your bias on this. It's Nevilles own board and posted by a senior member who says he sees Neville every day and Greenthumb while not as big a seed seller as Neville is non-the-less competition. Why on earth would Neville let this stand if it weren't true or if he didn't say it? What? You want Neville to show up at your house and tell you in person? By that standard, if your doctor says you have cancer, you'd say that you didn't and wanted to speak to the person who did the test. Preposterous. You're no more interested in the truth than Stonedmentalpatient and Whytefairydiddle and obviously no better either. Pity.


----------



## OGMan (May 8, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Frankly Bricktop I'm a little disappointed in you and sorry to see your bias on this. It's Nevilles own board and posted by a senior member who says he sees Neville every day and Greenthumb while not as big a seed seller as Neville is non-the-less competition. Why on earth would Neville let this stand if it weren't true or if he didn't say it? What? You want Neville to show up at your house and tell you in person? By that standard, if your doctor says you have cancer, you'd say that you didn't and wanted to speak to the person who did the test. Preposterous. You're no more interested in the truth than Stonedmentalpatient and Whytefairydiddle and obviously no better either. Pity.


Just found out Kangativa is Neville's partner, which adds subtatially more weight to his post


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Frankly Bricktop I'm a little disappointed in you and sorry to see your bias on this. It's Nevilles own board and posted by a senior member who says he sees Neville every day and Greenthumb while not as big a seed seller as Neville is non-the-less competition. Why on earth would Neville let this stand if it weren't true or if he didn't say it? What? You want Neville to show up at your house and tell you in person? By that standard, if your doctor says you have cancer, you'd say that you didn't and wanted to speak to the person who did the test. Preposterous. You're no more interested in the truth than Stonedmentalpatient and Whytefairydiddle and obviously no better either. Pity.



It's not a bias, it is just a preference in wishing for unquestionable confirmation so this can all be laid to rest once and for all. 

Look at it this way, if you had medical tests performed and it appeared you had some serious illness and more tests were performed would you feel better if some guy who claims to be close buddies of your Doctor and claimed to have talked to your Doctor told you that your Doctor said the test results showed you are healthy, or would you prefer to hear it directly from your Doctor himself?

Not to get all that picky and technical it is the Mr. Nice Forums and Shantibaba is the owner of Mr. Nice Seeds so I would more see the forums as being his than Nev's so I do not see where you saying it's Nev's board in any way lends credence to Kangativa's claim. Even if the board would be Nev's that would not mean Kangativa could not be fibbing or misunderstood what cut Nevil was talking about or whatever.

And no I would not expect Nevil to show up at my house and tell me in person. But he could post a message in the thread, a simple message saying yes he sold DoubleD and Ortega the true blue cuts and pictures he was shown look exactly like what he used to have and let them have. 

All I am saying is if someone wants to use what Nevil said it really should come directly from Nevil and not through someone else claiming to speak for him. 

If Nevil himself says it is real, I think that would be great and I would be highly tempted to give the strain a go myself. But I would prefer to hold up placing my order until Nevil himself posts a message saying it is true blue. 

I do not see where that is asking or expecting or wanting too much. You of course have every right to claim otherwise, but that is were we would just see things different. You are willing to accept a claim made by someone that Nevil said something and I would prefer to read Nevil saying it himself.


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Just found out Kangativa is Neville's partner, which adds subtatially more weight to his post


If true that does add some weight, as in he would then likely have spoken with Nevil. But again, I would like to see it in a message directly from Nevil. 

A partner now does not equate to a partner back then. 

If someone wanted to know what it was like to walk on the moon would it be best to ask ask Neil Armstrong, the first man to walk on the moon, or Buzz Aldrin, the second man to walk on the moon, or Michael Collins who remained in the command module orbiting the moon while the other two landed on the moon and walked on the moon? 

They were a team, they were all there, but one did not share in the experience of walking on the moon. So who would be best to get the answer directly from, one of those who walked on the moon or the guy who the others told what walking on the moon was like?

Look at the Usama bin Laden thing .. some people claim he is not dead, or at least was not killed in the recent raid. They will not believe until they see irrefutable evidence. Claims he was shot and killed and buried at sea are not enough for them no matter who the claims come from or however close their connection to the event is. 

The reason I want Nevil to say it himself is so this can finally come to an end, not only here but on every other board like it where the same argument is raging. As long as information comes through some 'spokesperson' it will not be enough for some people, they will want and need more and until they get it they will not believe. 

Others just want it to be real so bad that they are willing to accept the word of anyone, and in this case what Kangativa claims does seem to carry more weight, it still is not directly from the horses mouth.


----------



## fletchman (May 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> It's not a bias, it is just a preference in wishing for unquestionable confirmation so this can all be laid to rest once and for all.
> 
> Look at it this way, if you had medical tests performed and it appeared you had some serious illness and more tests were performed would you feel better if some guy who claims to be close buddies of your Doctor and claimed to have talked to your Doctor told you that your Doctor said the test results showed you are healthy, or would you prefer to hear it directly from your Doctor himself?
> 
> ...


It would be cool if Nevil would post and give closure to this topic, but who knows if he ever will.

Im just hopeing the "G13" I have, is potent and patients like it. If it is, I'll keep it in my garden, if not, I wont grow it again. We will see.


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Carl Palmer was a hack and couldnt keep time to save his life.


Then they must have had someone sitting in for him for every studio recording and for the concerts I saw them in, including one at Soldiers Field in Chicago when there were 70,000 people there to see them because whoever was playing was damn good in each case. It appears that I am not the only one in disagreement with you about Carl Palmer's abilities. 


 
 [FONT=verdana,arial]* 1. Neil Peart (Rush)
2. John Bonham* (Led Zeppelin) 
3. Keith Moon* (The Who) 
* 4. Carl Palmer (ELP) *
5. Ginger Baker (Cream) 
6. Terry Bozzio (Frank Zappa) 
7. Bill Bruford (Yes, King Crimson) 
8. Hal Blaine (Session man) 
9. Ian Paice (Deep Purple) 
10. Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater) 
11. Dave Lombardo (Slayer) 
12. Danny Carey (Tool) 
13. Ringo Starr (The Beatles) 
14. Carmine Appice (Vanilla Fudge) 
15. Earl Palmer (Session man) 
16. Benny Benjamin* (Funk Brothers) 
17. Jeff Porcaro* (Toto) 
18. Stewart Copeland (The Police) 
19. Tommy Aldridge (Ozzy Osbourne) 
20. Bernard Purdie (Session) 
21. Bill Ward (Black Sabbath) 
22. Steve Smith (Journey) 
23. Mitch Mitchell (Jimi Hendrix) 
24. David Garabaldi (Tower Of Power) 
25. Mike Shrieve (Santana) 
26. Ainsley Dunbar (Jeff Beck) 
27. Cozy Powell* (Rainbow) 
28. Nicko McBrain (Iron Maiden) 
29. Carter Beauford (Dave Matthews) 
30. Tim Alexander (Primus) 
31. Roger Taylor (Queen) 
32. Matt Cameron (Soundgarden) 
33. Zigaboo Modeliste (The Meters) 
34. Phil Collins (Genesis) 
35. Al Jackson* (The MGs) 
36. Vinnie Paul (Pantera) 
37. Topper Headon (The Clash) 
38. Lars Ulrich (Metallica) 
39. Jimmy Chamberlain (Smashing Pumpkins) 
40. Bobby Jarzombeck (Rob Halford, Iced Earth) 
41. Rod Morgenstein (Dixie Dregs, Winger) 
42. Gene Holgan (Death, Strapping Young Lad) 
43. Martin Lopez (Opeth)
44. Simon Phillips (Toto) 
45. Mike Giles (King Crimson, Giles, Giles & Fripp ) 
46. Max Weinberg (Springsteen) 
47. Alex Van Halen (Van Halen) 
48. Jon Theodore (Mars Volta, One Day As A Lion) 
49. Brian Downey (Thin Lizzy) 
50. Gavin Harrison (Porcupine Tree, session man)*[/FONT]

http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best_drummers.html



*3. Carl Palmer*

*Born* - 03/1950 | *Nationality* - British |
*Group* - Emerson, Lake & Palmer, Asia, Atomic Rooster




Wow. The chops delivered by Carl are something to behold! He inspired countless drummers, including Neil Peart, with his magnificent stadium-filling rock and showmanship. He also used his classical training in tuned percussion to great effect. He defines the word spectacle, and is one of the best rock drummers to come from Britain.
http://www.totaldrumsets.com/best-rock-drummers-2.html


*100 Greatest Rock Drummers*

1. Neil Peart (Rush)
2. Keith Moon (Who)
3. Ginger Baker (Cream)
4. John Bonham (Led Zeppelin)
5. Terry Bozzio (Zappa, Jeff Beck)
*6. Carl Palmer (ELP)*
7. Bill Bruford (Yes, King Crimson)
8. Danny Carey (Tool)
9. Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater)
10. Ian Paice (Deep Purple)
11. Vinnie Colaiuta (Sting, Frank Zappa)
12. Stewart Copeland (Police)
13. Dave Lombardo (Slayer)
14. Steve Gadd (Steely Dan)
15. Tim Alexander (Primus)
16. Carter Beauford (Dave Matthews Band)
17. Simon Phillips (Toto, Jeff Beck)
18. Rod Morgenstein (Dixie Dregs, Winger)
19. Matt Cameron (Soundgarden)
20. Chad Wackerman (Zappa)
21. Mitch Mitchell (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
22. Virgil Donati (Planet X)
23. Ansley Dunbar (Jeff Beck, Whitesnake)
24. David Garibaldi (Tower Of Power)
25. Vinnie Paul (Pantera)
26. Alex Van Halen (Van Halen)
27. Mike Shrieve (Santana)
28. Phil Collins (Genesis)
29. Steve Smith (Journey)
30. Josh Freese (A Perfect Circle)
31. Max Weinberg (E Street Band)
32. Alan White (Yes)
33. Bill Ward (Black Sabbath)
34. Joey Jordison (Slipknot)
35. Tommy Aldridge (Whitesnake)
36. Carmine Appice (Beck, Bogart, Appice)
37. Stanton Moore (Galactic)
38. Hal Blaine (Elvis Presley, Beach Boys)
39. Nicko McBrain (Iron Maiden)
40. Scott Rockenfield (Queensryche)
41. Cozy Powell (Rainbow)
42. Morgan Agren (Frank Zappa)
43. Chester Thompson (Santana)
44. Jeff Porcaro (Toto)
45. Dean Castronovo (Journey)
46. Nick Mason (Pink Floyd)
47. Greg Bissonette (David Lee Roth, Satriani)
48. Ralph Humphrey (Mothers Of Invention)
49. Jimmy Chamberlain (Smashing Pumpkins)
50. Mike Bordin (Faith No More)
51. Jon Theodore (Mars Volta)
52. Mike Giles (King Crimson)
53. Ringo Starr (Beatles)
54. Zak Starkey (The Who)
55. Jeff Campitelli (Satriani)
56. Phil Ehart (Kansas)
57. Brian Mantia (Primus)
58. Kenny Aronoff (John Mellencamp)
59. Charlie Watts (Rolling Stones)
60. Lars Ulrich (Metallica)
61. Clive Bunker (Jethro Tull)
62. Mike Sus (Possessed)
63. Jason Rullo (Symphony X)
64. Dave Grohl (Scream, Nirvana)
65. Pat Mastelotto (King Crimson)
66. Ray Herrera (Fear Factory)
67. Scott Travis (Judas Priest)
68. Brann Dailor (Mastodon)
69. Roger Taylor (Queen)
70. Jose Pasillas (Incubus)
71. Earl Palmer (session man)
72. Gene Holgan (Death)
73. Joey Kramer (Aerosmith)
74. Danny Seraphine (Chicago)
75. Matt McDonough (Mudvayne)
76. BJ Wilson (Procol Harum)
77. Brian Downey (Thin Lizzy)
78. Igor Cavalera (Sepultura)
79. Jim Gordon (Derek & the Dominos)
80. Travis Barker (Blink 182)
81. Matt Sorum (The Cult, GNR)
82. Nicholas Barker (Dimmu Borgir)
83. Jim Keltner (Elvis Costello)
84. Chad Smith (RHCP)
85. John Densmore (The Doors)
86. Brad Wilk (Rage Against The Machine)
87. Mike Mangini (Extreme, Steve Vai)
88. Jack Irons (RHCP, Pearl Jam)
89. John Dolmayan (System of a Down)
90. Mark Zonder (Fate's Warning)
91. Gary Husband (Level 42)
92. Al Jackson (MG's)
93. Paul Bostaph (Slayer)
94. Taylor Hawkins (Foo Fighters)
95. Dino Danelli (Rascals)
96. Jerry Gaskill (King's X)
97. Dave Abbruzzese (Pearl Jam)
98. Van Romaine (Steve Morse Band)
99. Sean Kinney (Alice in Chains)
100. Gavin Harrison (Porcupine Tree)

http://www.drumsetconnect.com/drum-forum/drummer-shrine/289-100-greatest-rock-drummers.html
* 100 Greatest Rock Drummers of All Time *

Posted by Boo at 8:13 AM . Wednesday, June 27, 2007 

Labels: Music Criteria: - Drummers are ranked for their influence, innovation, originality, and technical ability.

1. Neil Peart (Rush)
2. John Bonham* (Led Zeppelin)
*3. Carl Palmer (ELP)*
4. Keith Moon* (The Who)
5. Terry Bozzio (Frank Zappa)
6. Ginger Baker (Cream)
7. Hal Blaine (Session man)
8. Danny Carey (Tool)
9. Bill Bruford (Yes, King Crimson)
10. Earl Palmer (Session man)
11. Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater)
12. Dave Lombardo (Slayer)
13. Benny Benjamin* (Funk Brothers)
14. Ian Paice (Deep Purple)
15. Carmine Appice (Vanilla Fudge)
16. Tommy Aldridge (Ozzy Osbourne)
17. Stewart Copeland (The Police)
18. Bernard Purdie (Session)
19. Vinnie Colaiuta (Zappa)
20. Jeff Porcaro* (Toto)
21. Bill Ward (Black Sabbath)
22. David Garabaldi (Tower Of Power)
23. Ainsley Dunbar (Jeff Beck)
24. Nicko McBrain (Iron Maiden) 2
5. Mike Shrieve (Santana)
26. Mitch Mitchell (Jimi Hendrix)
27. Steve Smith (Journey)
28. Al Jackson* (The MGs)
29. Matt Cameron (Soundgarden)
30. Tim Alexander (Primus)
31. Jim Keltner (Session man)
32. Phil Collins (Genesis)
33. Cozy Powell* (Rainbow)
34. Simon Phillips (Toto)
35. Russ Kunkel (Session man)
36. Bobby Jarzombeck (Rob Halford)
37. Carter Beauford (Dave Matthews)
38. Zigaboo Modeliste (The Meters)
39. Jimmy Chamberlain (Smashing Pumpkins)
40. Vinnie Paul (Pantera)
41. Kenny Aronoff (Session man)
42. Alan White (Yes)
43. Mike Giles (King Crimson)
44. Rod Morgenstein (Dixie Dregs)
45. Clive Bunker (Jethro Tull)
46. Mike Mangini (Extreme)
47. Ringo Starr (The Beatles)
48. Roger Hawkins (Arethra Franklin/Session Man)
49. Bobby Elliot (The Hollies)
50. Alex Van Halen (Van Halen)
51. B.J. Wilson(Procul Harem)
52. Joe Franco (Good Rats)
53. Charlie Watts (Rolling Stones)
54. Virgil Donati (Planet X)
55. Roger Taylor (Queen)
56. Chad Wackerman (Zappa)
57. Topper Headon (The Clash)
58. Nick Barker (Dimmu Borgir)
59. Mick Fleetwood (Fleetwood Mac)
60. Danny Seraphine (Chicago)
61. Gene Holgan (Death)
62. John Densmore (The Doors)
63. Max Weinberg (Springsteen)
64. Jabo Starks (James Brown)
65. Lars Ulrich (Metallica)
66. Jerry Allison (Crickets)
67. Phil Ehart (Kansas)
68. Chester Thompson (Santana)
69. Matt McDonoughe (Mudvayne)
70. Dean Castronovo (Journey)
71. Jon Theodore (Mars Volta)
72. Van Romaine (Steve Morse)
73. Ralph Humphrey (Mothers Of Invention)
74. Les Lester (Los Straightjackets)
75. Brian Downey (Thin Lizzy)
76. Brann Dailor (Mastodon)
77. Dick Richards (The Comets)
78. Josh Freese (A Perfect Circle)
79. Stanton Moore (Galactic)
80. Joey Jordison (Slipknot)
81. Ron Wilson (Surfaris)
82. Jack Irons (Pearl Jam)
83. Jim Gordon (Derek And The Dominoes)
84. Nick Mason (Pink Floyd)
85. Eddie Bayers (Session man)
86. Jeff Campitelli (Joe Satriani)
87. Dave Grohl (Nirvana)
88. Bobby Rondinelli (Rainbow)
89. Chris Frantz (Talking Heads)
90. Mike Bordin (Faith No More)
91. Taylor Hawkins (Foo Fighters)
92. Lee Kerslake (Uriah Heep)
93. Phil Selway (Radiohead)
94. Vinnie Appice (Black Sabbath, Dio)
95. Scott Rockenfield (Queensryche)
96. Chad Smith (Red Hot Chilli Peppers)
97. Nick Menza (Megadeth)
98. John Dalmayan (System Of A Down)
99. Travis Barker (Blink 182)
100. Ralph Salmins (Session man)

http://rabbitramblings.blogspot.com/2007/06/100-greatest-rock-drummers-of-all-time.html


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> It's not a bias, it is just a preference in wishing for unquestionable confirmation so this can all be laid to rest once and for all.
> 
> Does anyone have an account at Mr Nice?
> In the post he clearly says that Nevile will answer PM's on this subject. If you are a member you could find out if you really wanted to. And really, doesnt that give it all the more credence that the guy is telling people to Pm Nevile? If he was lying it would be found out real quick.
> ...


----------



## frmrboi (May 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Stone metal, Baja, Bricktop, were in my mind trying to help people out.


 with friends like those who needs enemies ?
Eat foot dickheads.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Then they must have had someone sitting in for him for every studio recording and for the concerts I saw them in, including one at Soldiers Field in Chicago when there were 70,000 people there to see them because whoever was playing was damn good in each case. It appears that I am not the only one in disagreement with you about Carl Palmer's abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, 
Ive been a professional musician for almost 30 years and i have ears and hear Carl is all out of sorts when trying to keep time. Ask any high level pro musician and they will tell you about carls troubles...but if thats not good enough for you I give you a quote from Ian Andersen of Jethro Tull....."Carl has a problem with the old metronome".
And another Ian quote when listening to Asia album that had just come out at the time....." I dont know how they can play with that guy, his time is all over the place.


Or if thats not good enough for you go out and buy a metronome and count it for yourself...or if you have any musical talent just listen to Lucky Man... he is all over the place and his live stuff is appalling. As a very young musician i noticed his problem because it stands out like a sore thumb and after 33 years of study, its all the more obvious. I will say his is flashy, has chops and is fast, but he's not a stellar drummer by any means if he cant keep time, because thats a drummers job first and foremost.

Sorry, but lists dont mean a thing to me.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 8, 2011)

great list,but how could you not put tommy lee on that list and the drummer from tool,that guy is ahead of his time in his profession,he has a real way of putting off beats that actually work very well.


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Well,
> Ive been a professional musician for almost 30 years


If you are so skilled why after 30 years have you not reached the heights that Carp Palmer did? He was 20 years old when ELP released "Pictures at an Exhibition," and you have been a musician for almost 30 years and what can you show that compares to that and what followed? 

I know you do not care for lists but Emerson, Like and Palmer is listed as the third greatest super-group on.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/music/toplists/the_best_rock_and_roll_supergroups_/the_best_rock_and_roll_supergroups_.html



> *The Carl Palmer lnterview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You remind me of an ex-neighbor and former friend I had who played the drums and always talked like he was better than most every drummer in every well known band ... but when he played he sounded more like a roofer laying down shingles than a drummer. 

It is clear that you do not care for Carl Palmer but it is equally clear that he is among the greatest drummers to have ever played.


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> great list,but how could you not put tommy lee on that list and the drummer from tool,that guy is ahead of his time in his profession,he has a real way of putting off beats that actually work very well.



When a list of "all time greats" is made that takes into consideration very many people. Look through lists of the greatest guitarists of all time and most will include Chuck Berry near the top. Not many people today would consider him to have been that great ... but that is because most people always believe the greatest came from the era of music they like the most, and often from bands they liked the most, rather than from "all time."


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you are so skilled why after 30 years have you not reached the heights that Carp Palmer did? He was 20 years old when ELP released "Pictures at an Exhibition," and you have been a musician for almost 30 years and what can you show that compares to that and what followed?
> 
> I know you do not care for lists but Emerson, Like and Palmer is listed as the third greatest super-group on.
> 
> ...


I notice you didnt pay any attention to what i said and then just throw in stuff that i never claimed. Ill get back to you on this when i have more time, but you are very wrong and stuck in the world you created in your youth.

Is Ian wrong too?


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dr Gruber*
> Stone metal, Baja, Bricktop, were in my mind trying to help people out.






frmrboi said:


> with friends like those who needs enemies ?
> Eat foot dickheads.



Troll away you crusty cranky old Canuck curmudgeon if that is what it takes to make you feel good about yourself and your life.


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I notice you didnt pay any attention to what i said and then just throw in stuff that i never claimed. Ill get back to you on this when i have more time, but you are very wrong and stuck in the world you created in your youth.
> 
> Is Ian wrong too?


I read what you wrote, and quoted.


> *Ive been a professional musician for almost 30 years and i have ears and hear Carl is all out of sorts when trying to keep time. Ask any high level pro musician and they will tell you about carls troubles...but if thats not good enough for you I give you a quote from Ian Andersen of Jethro Tull....."Carl has a problem with the old metronome".
> And another Ian quote when listening to Asia album that had just come out at the time....." I dont know how they can play with that guy, his time is all over the place.*


So Ian Anderson has a low opinion of Carl Palmer. Other professional musicians might have an equally low opinion of Ian Anderson, especially since his voice went and he kept performing. 



> Jethro Tull were once an amazingly good British band that used to suffer from just one single terrible problem - overproductivity. On one hand, their main driving force - *Ian Anderson* (vocals, flute, harmonica, acoustic guitar, electric guitar, occasional everything) - was extremely talented (close to being a genius, but _not_ a God - hear that ye rabid fans?), prolific, professional musician and composer, absolutely unique in his total fusion of classics, folk, jazz, blues, rock and pop. His songwriting, playing and performing abilities really astonish me. He has created an original image - that of the mad one-legged flute-playing long-bearded satyr - which you may like or you may despise, but you cannot deny the talent, man! You cannot deny the talent!
> *On the other hand, he was also stubborn, despotic and hateful (at least, towards most of us humans),** and his desperate need to release at least one album per year led to the appearance of tons of crap which everybody said was crap, but he thought everybody said it was crap because everybody hated him so much that everybody wanted to say all of his stuff was crap even when it wasn't, so he just kept pouring out more crap, occasionally alternating it with a couple of great tunes.* If he'd only wait patiently for these great tunes, hell...! Maybe everything we'd be hearing on the radio right now wouldn't be Led Zep. Then again, who can guess?
> 
> *Things went downhill, however, as Ian Anderson started getting 'seriouser' and began to neglect both point (a), going away from catchiness into the world of complicated boredom, and point (c), inflating his lyrics until they ceased meaning anything and inflating the songs until they sounded positively universalistic and became absolute put-ons.* This all culminated in a lengthy string of 1973-1979 albums that are incredibly patchy; I often call them 'one song albums' because most of them revert around (usually) one solid composition that provided the album's main single and, quite often, its very title ('Minstrel In The Gallery', 'Songs From The Wood', 'Heavy Horses', etc.). Of course, hardcore fans usually claim that _this_ was Tull's best period, but you know these hardcore fans - judging an album by its level of complexity is ridiculous. The main problem, like I already said, is that Ian was just over-over-overproductive; while the other prog bands around him were either disbanding or extremely slow on the move, he was able to sustain the formula 'one album per year' all through the decade! *As a result, the band had lost pretty much all of the respect and credit it had gained in the late Sixties/early Seventies. The cirtics now hated Ian, and Ian likewise hated the critics - his petty anger led to him lambasting the poor Pen Workers on pretty much every record he made since Warchild, in some way or other (thanks God he doesn't know about the existence of this site!!). The sales gradually declined, too, and the number of fans gradually decreased. Since the Eighties, most Tull albums are always drifting steadily around the 100-150th position on the charts, and the Tull audience has been stabilized, being limited to 'rabid fans' and a bunch of old nostalgiacs who still frown at the band's newer efforts but are always ready to buy a ticket to go see the old Satyr churn out a 'Locomotive Breath' or a 'New Day Yesterday'. As for the 'newer efforts' themselves, it only got worse - anybody who's not a rabid fan of the band's Seventies catalog should steer clear of their later products.* The first half of the Eighties passed under the sign of Electronica - where Ian had some relative successes with surprise albums like *Broadsword And The Beast* but also complete failures like *Under Wraps* - and since then the band had degenerated into a third-rate heavy metal outfit with next to no creative skills and nothing but nostalgia to back them up.
> ...



The last two times I went to see Tull, Ian Anderson had no range left whatsoever. When he needed to go high he either stepped on a peddle in front of him that evidently electronically altered his voice or changed from what the song had always been and did not even attempt the high notes. I was in the first row dead center for one of the last two Tull concerts I went to and second row dead center for the other and I could clearly see him step on the peddle and his voice then sounded like he went high until he lifted his foot off the peddle. 

I guess if he wanted to be a hateful person like Ian Anderson Carl Palmer could go public and say something like how can Tull go out there and embarrass themselves with a lead singer whose once great voice is now totally shot?


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 8, 2011)

i think a couple of big mouth know-it-alls need to appologize


----------



## frmrboi (May 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Troll away you crusty cranky old Canuck curmudgeon if that is what it takes to make you feel good about yourself and your life


call it what you want, I'll be back to piss on your credibility grave when the final verdict comes in on the G13, which should be soon.


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> call it what you want, I'll be back to piss on your credibility grave when the final verdict comes in on the G13, which should be soon.



If and when Nevil says that without any doubt it is the true blue G13 I will gladly openly admit to one and all that I was incorrect in what I believed to be accurate. I would not have any problem doing that IF Nevil say's it's solid gold. 

If that happens then go ahead and troll away all you want if that's the kind of person you are and what you need to do to find some degree of fulfillment in your life.


----------



## fletchman (May 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If and when Nevil says that without any doubt it is the true blue G13 I will gladly openly admit to one and all that I was incorrect in what I believed to be accurate. I would not have any problem doing that IF Nevil say's it's solid gold.
> 
> If that happens then go ahead and troll away all you want if that's the kind of person you are and what you need to do to find some degree of fulfillment in your life.


 
Dont hold your breath on Nevil coming out, but maybe he will if it is true that he wants his G13 and NL#5 cut back.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 9, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you are so skilled why after 30 years have you not reached the heights that Carp Palmer did? He was 20 years old when ELP released "Pictures at an Exhibition," and you have been a musician for almost 30 years and what can you show that compares to that and what followed? "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only to the fans who want him to be the hero.



Brick Top said:


> I read what you wrote, and quoted.
> 
> 
> So Ian Anderson has a low opinion of Carl Palmer. Other professional musicians might have an equally low opinion of Ian Anderson, especially since his voice went and he kept performing.
> ...


How Ian Andersons voice has changed over he years has no bearing on this at all, and if you read the quotes yourself in context, he didnt seem to be a hateful person, it was a professional assessment and thats it.
Do you know as a person ages their voice goes deeper? Happens to every singer out there and has absolutley nothing to do with if one can assess a drummers skills or not...where did you come up with that and why in the wide world of sports would you think that had anything to do with this discussion? 
It seems that you're going with feeling over fact and thats why you would think Ian being a hateful person whose voice is shot is proof that Ian doesnt know what he's talking about...and dont think for a minute that i didnt notice you gloss over what he actually said..excuses, excuses. 
I think you were froze in the moment when you sat with the 70,000 fans and now think back to the glory days, like your quote says....

" but that is because most people always believe the greatest came from the era of music they like the most, and often from bands they liked the most, rather than from "all time." 
<LI id=post_5697676 class="postbit blockrow">05-08-2011 02

You said it yourself, and aint that the truth?

Do you really think you have all the answers to everything? Do you notice that you never seem to be wrong in your mind about any subject you talk about? 
I wouldnt argue with you about plant biology because you would school me 6 ways from Sunday...very much like the people on this forum who believe in rocket fuels for MJ, people also believe that music is magic and cant be quantified.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 9, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If and when Nevil says that without any doubt it is the true blue G13 I will gladly openly admit to one and all that I was incorrect in what I believed to be accurate. I would not have any problem doing that IF Nevil say's it's solid gold.
> 
> If that happens then go ahead and troll away all you want if that's the kind of person you are and what you need to do to find some degree of fulfillment in your life.


Why wasnt that youre standard when you were bashing Doc? You seem to need absolute proof from Nevile to backs Doc's claims but you didnt need any proof to rip on him about the G13. Now who is the troll? Please dont go into your"mountain" of eveidence claim because it doesnt look like evidence now does it? Not that it ever did mind you, but thats your claim anyway.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Why wasnt that youre standard when you were bashing Doc? You seem to need absolute proof from Nevile to backs Doc's claims but you didnt need any proof to rip on him about the G13. Now who is the troll? Please dont go into your"mountain" of eveidence claim because it doesnt look like evidence now does it? Not that it ever did mind you, but thats your claim anyway.


The thing is any party that could varify this is real G13 hasn't even seen it in person. Here is what Shanti said about the subject.


> shantibaba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think if Greenthumbs description holds up Nevil will feel differently about it. As soon as he sees it in person, if it is fruity, he will know it's not pure G13.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 9, 2011)

*When a list of "all time greats" is made that takes into consideration very many people. Look through lists of the greatest guitarists of all time and most will include Chuck Berry near the top. Not many people today would consider him to have been that great ... but that is because most people always believe the greatest came from the era of music they like the most, and often from bands they liked the most, rather than from "all time."

that is a good statement,very true.

and for the guy saying to the other guy t"why after 30 years can you not make it big in the music business or something like that,do you have any idea whatsoever how hard it is to break out in the music industry,almost impossible!very very hard.that was a very improper startement mad out of ignorance.

this is the post i was referring to:**

If you are so skilled why after 30 years have you not reached the heights that Carp Palmer did? He was 20 years old when ELP released "Pictures at an Exhibition," and you have been a musician for almost 30 years and what can you show that compares to that and what followed?

do you have any clue how many incredible bands out there that have never had a shot? 
*


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 9, 2011)

hey frmrboi,you really like contraversy dont you?is that all you do is sit in front of your computer jerking off and being rude to anyone who says something you dont agree with,something tells me you have had the shit beaten out of you more than once with that big mouth of yours.i know i would really get off doing that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!maybe i will take a trip to bc sometime and pay you a little visit..... he he.its people like you who we dont need in this world,a know it all who know absolutely diddly!guys like you are a dime a dozen.why dont you try being humble for a change and stop being such a douche.


----------



## Beansly (May 9, 2011)

We can all agree that Nevil got the original cut somehow yeah?
Nevil knows Jim Ortega.
Ortega knows Dr. Grenthumb.

Is it reall so impossible to believe that DrGT ended up with a cut eventually?
Woudn't you share your weed with your best friends?
Nevil has always been against genetic hoarding. If he isn't mad about it, why should anyone be?
So he wrote DD of his cut. He's already stated that it was a mistake in differences in labeling practices and that the "D/D" had nothing to do with "Doubled."
Is it the idea that the G13 clone is so rare that make it seem impossible that any one person could have it in it's pure form?
Cause after Nevil got it, it wasn't that rare anymore.
He made a number of crosses with it that are still available right now on Attitude if you want it that bad.
I don't believe that DrGT G13 is the real one becasue of how old it is, not because it's impossible. If anything he has a stable hybrid (probably crossed with an affy) to rejuvenate the genetics. It's probably like 99% pure tho.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

Beansly said:


> We can all agree that Nevil got the original cut somehow yeah?


Nevil got it from Sandy Weinstien in 84 and does not currently have it because his cut died in 89-90.



> Nevil knows Jim Ortega.
> Ortega knows Dr. Grenthumb.
> 
> Is it reall so impossible to believe that DrGT ended up with a cut eventually?


yes because it died 20 years ago and Shanti and Nevil are the ones who said it wasn't around anymore.



> Woudn't you share your weed with your best friends?


Who said they were best friends?


> Nevil has always been against genetic hoarding. If he isn't mad about it, why should anyone be?
> So he wrote DD of his cut. He's already stated that it was a mistake in differences in labeling practices and that the "D/D" had nothing to do with "Doubled."


Please explain the back and forth between Dr G and DD


> Is it the idea that the G13 clone is so rare that make it seem impossible that any one person could have it in it's pure form?
> Cause after Nevil got it, it wasn't that rare anymore.


They have stated before that no one else had access to their mothers.


> I don't believe that DrGT G13 is the real one becasue of how old it is, not because it's impossible. If anything he has a stable hybrid (probably crossed with an affy) to rejuvenate the genetics. It's probably like 99% pure tho.


 There is no original mother to stabilize it or cube it.


----------



## fletchman (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> The thing is any party that could varify this is real G13 hasn't even seen it in person. Here is what Shanti said about the subject.
> 
> 
> I still think if Greenthumbs description holds up Nevil will feel differently about it. As soon as he sees it in person, if it is fruity, he will know it's not pure G13.


Nevil wants Doubled's G13 cut? Hello


----------



## Brick Top (May 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Why wasnt that youre standard when you were bashing Doc? You seem to need absolute proof from Nevile to backs Doc's claims but you didnt need any proof to rip on him about the G13. Please dont go into your"mountain" of eveidence claim because it doesnt look like evidence now does it? Not that it ever did mind you, but thats your claim anyway.



1. I was sold fake Acapulco Gold seeds by Dr. Greenthumb so that would naturally make someone suspicious when another famous strain that vanished suddenly is offered by Dr. Greenthumb. 

2. The mountain of evidence still exists but I would be willing to ignore it if and when Nevil himself says that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is not a hybrid but is instead true blue. I wouldn't believe other people's opinions but I would believe Nevil since he had it, worked with it, shared or sold it with the people who now claim to still have it, so if anyone should know the real deal, it should be him and what he would say would be as definitive as we will ever be able to get.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Nevil wants Doubled's G13 cut? Hello


To see if it is what he says it is. Hello ..........and by the description it probably isn't.

I love how Greenthumb spammers are arguing 2 different stories at one time.lol

Is it from Dogless or DD which is it?


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 9, 2011)

i totally stay away from seedbanks with this much contraversy,there is a reason for it,otherwise there would be none.thats all i need to know to stay away,its just a red flag.this seedbank gets more bad reviews than bc bud depot!
and contraversy or not,150 bucks a seed is just not good business practice at all,that in itself puts up red flags to buyers(take bc seeds for instance).i know guys who have been ripped of for thousands of dollars and guys who got their seeds,but the end result was just not as advertized and subpar.now im pretty sure ogman is going to chime in hear and try to debunk my statements,but i have read tons of these posts all over cannabis boards,and its always the same guys defending his genetics,ogman being the main 1,thats a little fishy to me.its too bad he didnt just be a solid guy right from the start because he would probably have much more sales than he does now!!i have personally talked to the doc and i found him to be short tempered,rude and a terrible business man,he should hire someone else to deal with customers and just collect the money.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> To see if it is what he says it is. Hello and by the description it probably isn't.
> 
> I love how Greenthumb spammers are arguing 2 different stories at one time.lol
> 
> Is it from Dogless or DD which is it?


they dont know....


----------



## Brick Top (May 9, 2011)

The statement that Kangativa is Nevil's partner was used as if it carried more weight than it might have been attempted to use to imply. Word usage in different countries can be different and Kangativa did not say business partner or partners in breeding strains. Google how the word partner is mainly used in Australia.

Kangativa





Senior Member
Join Date: Mar 2010
Location: Somewhere Warm and Sunny
Posts: 762 







Quote:
Originally Posted by *drum420*  
_He's going to tell you but he won't post it on the forum? The G13 in the pics doesn't even look like the Pure G13. Did he say he gave them the original G13 clone or did he give them a hybrid? Why would he not want to talk about the differences of the the original description of the cutting and what is being called G13?_

Lol.....Of course he is going to tell me ..I am his partner and I see him everyday.
Also what part dont you understand about PM him











The statement did not carry much weigh on the MNS forum because the discussion rages on. Some say it's real and others say it is not and some say it might be. 





> Yesterday, 09:15 AM
> hempy
> 
> 
> ...





> Yesterday, 09:55 PM
> hempy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## consumer reports (May 9, 2011)

I was a bit skeptical until I talked to several oldtimers that still have the original g13.People have to chill out and either believe greenthumb and buy his seeds or dont believe him and dont buy his seeds.Everyone is putting neville under the gun and he is trying hard to distant himself from any conspiracy charge since the dea has been after him for a very long time.For him to associate himself with american growers? it will never happen.Weed and seeds are still illegal in most states and I highly doubt that greenthumb,dogless,dd,neville or anyone else is gonna tell you where and how they got it or what you want to hear.They could give a flying fawk what your opinions are otherwise they would be here telling you more bullshit.Sounds like a bunch of spoiled fawkin kids here or cops trying to get what they want and that is information.No one owes any of you spoiled brats/cops an explanation so go away already and leave neville and any third party the fawk out of this bullshit.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> I was a bit skeptical until I talked to several oldtimers that still have the original g13.People have to chill out and either believe greenthumb and buy his seeds or dont believe him and dont buy his seeds.Everyone is putting neville under the gun and he is trying hard to distant himself from any conspiracy charge since the dea has been after him for a very long time.For him to associate himself with american growers? it will never happen.Weed and seeds are still illegal in most states and I highly doubt that greenthumb,dogless,dd,neville or anyone else is gonna tell you where and how they got it or what you want to hear.They could give a flying fawk what your opinions are otherwise they would be here telling you more bullshit.Sounds like a bunch of spoiled fawkin kids here or cops trying to get what they want and that is information.No one owes any of you spoiled brats/cops an explanation so go away already and leave neville and any third party the fawk out of this bullshit.



lol, I knew you were a greenthumb spammer.

First thing that tipped me off was this statement.



consumer reports said:


> Greenthumb or I mean Stonedmeathead/Bajafox/OG Man/Farmboi/DD I am calling you out! You are very sly with your reverse spamming on this thread. Go away already! Almost 100 pgs of spam on this merry go round. Spend some money and do some real advertizing with your G13 money already you cheap prick! YOUR NOT FOOLING ANYONE ANYMORE FIGHTING WITH YOURSELF ON THIS WORTHLESS THREAD!


You showed yourself and what you are doing, you just tried to say other people were playing the game you are. Here's one of your "reverse spamming" posts. It didn't work out too well for ya, did it?


consumer reports said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you support greenthumb?


----------



## consumer reports (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> lol, I knew you were a greenthumb spammer.
> 
> First thing that tipped me off was this statement.
> 
> ...


Yes i am buying 10 packs of his seeds too


----------



## consumer reports (May 9, 2011)

Oooh Fawk!didnt mean to use my consumer report handle I am really farmboi lol


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

You're the one who started the thread about Greenthumb and Ripz with no evidence at all. What do you call it?


----------



## RoloTomassi (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Is it from Dogless or DD which is it?


I'm only loosely following so I may have missed something but I thought the argument is that it went from Neville -> DD -> Dogless -> Dr GT.


----------



## consumer reports (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> You're the one who started the thread about Greenthumb and Ripz with no evidence at all. What do you call it?


its called "MY BADDD"


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 9, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> I was a bit skeptical until I talked to several oldtimers that still have the original g13.People have to chill out and either believe greenthumb and buy his seeds or dont believe him and dont buy his seeds.Everyone is putting neville under the gun and he is trying hard to distant himself from any conspiracy charge since the dea has been after him for a very long time.For him to associate himself with american growers? it will never happen.Weed and seeds are still illegal in most states and I highly doubt that greenthumb,dogless,dd,neville or anyone else is gonna tell you where and how they got it or what you want to hear.They could give a flying fawk what your opinions are otherwise they would be here telling you more bullshit.Sounds like a bunch of spoiled fawkin kids here or cops trying to get what they want and that is information.No one owes any of you spoiled brats/cops an explanation so go away already and leave neville and any third party the fawk out of this bullshit.


 
Wow, what happened?
Im not giving you shit but at why the change of heart?


----------



## Brick Top (May 9, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> Everyone is putting neville under the gun and he is trying hard to distant himself from any conspiracy charge since the dea has been after him for a very long time.For him to associate himself with american growers? it will never happen.Weed and seeds are still illegal in most states and I highly doubt that greenthumb,dogless,dd,neville or anyone else is gonna tell you where and how they got it or what you want to hear.


That is a load of hogwash. Nevil does not have to state who got what from whom and when and how and where. He only has to state if going by appearances Dr. Greenthumb's G13 appears to be what he at one time had. 

As for lying low and hiding from the DEA, why did he start this thread about a strain he is working on, or wants to make? Did he only since become concerned and feel the need to fly under the DEA radar?



> 08-19-2010, 09:09 PM
> Nevil
> 
> 
> ...




That doesn't seem to appear to be an act of someone who is attempting to give the appearance of not being involved in the breeding of cannabis strains, does it?


----------



## Brick Top (May 9, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> View attachment 1591543frmboi's favourite sign










That sign is likely along the road leading to frmrboi's farm. It was probably made from a picture of him and his sweetheart ... Baaabette.


----------



## consumer reports (May 9, 2011)

sorry guys,wish I could stay here and shoot the shit got a tip and im off to score some og raskal gear


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

RoloTomassi said:


> I'm only loosely following so I may have missed something but I thought the argument is that it went from Neville -> DD -> Dogless -> Dr GT.


No first it came from DD then it came from Dogless and now it's being argued it came from both of them directly and individually so if one theory gets shot down they have another. DD and Dogless were never connected in this tangled mess. Both said they got it from Nevil.


----------



## Brick Top (May 9, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> sorry guys,wish I could stay here and shoot the shit got a tip and im off to score some og raskal gear



Goodie gumdrops.


----------



## RoloTomassi (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> No first it came from DD then it came from Dogless and now it's being argued it came from both of them directly and individually so if one theory gets shot down they have another. DD and Dogless were never connected in this tangled mess. Both said they got it from Nevil.


Yea, I went back and read Dogless' original post on MNSF and saw that it's suggested that the source of his cut is from Neville. This is all pretty confusing. OTOH some things DD said on Breedbay  ( Link )  suggested that there is some middle man, who gave Dr. GT a G13 hybrid, sourced from DD.

I conflated the two stories and thought Dogless was the middle man.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

Northone was the guy DD thinks gave Dr. G a hybrid but it's all speculation.

Here's another post from Kangativa.



> Kangativa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGMan (May 9, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> i totally stay away from seedbanks with this much contraversy,there is a reason for it,otherwise there would be none.thats all i need to know to stay away,its just a red flag.this seedbank gets more bad reviews than bc bud depot!
> and contraversy or not,150 bucks a seed is just not good business practice at all,that in itself puts up red flags to buyers(take bc seeds for instance).i know guys who have been ripped of for thousands of dollars and guys who got their seeds,but the end result was just not as advertized and subpar.now im pretty sure ogman is going to chime in hear and try to debunk my statements,but i have read tons of these posts all over cannabis boards,and its always the same guys defending his genetics,ogman being the main 1,thats a little fishy to me.its too bad he didnt just be a solid guy right from the start because he would probably have much more sales than he does now!!i have personally talked to the doc and i found him to be short tempered,rude and a terrible business man,he should hire someone else to deal with customers and just collect the money.


Hey. You just posted this same message at Nevilles' site under the screen name of 123 Chadder. Nice...

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=103861/SIZE]


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Hey. You just posted this same message at Nevilles' site under the screen name of 123 Chadder. Nice...


off topic

What do you think about Kanga's last statement?


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 9, 2011)

one in the same man!


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 9, 2011)

,one in the same!!!im also chongsbuddy over at ic mag.and 123chadder at thc farmer...so what,all you try to do is cover things up by creating deversions.....buddy,you really are a joke.i only posted it again here cause it pertained to the conversion......YOU


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> off topic
> 
> What do you think about Kanga's last statement?


Here's what i get from it.

1- Nevile thinks Doc G's g13 looks like his to a T.
2- Nevile also thinks a G13 cross looked like it to a T.
3- We have to wait 6 months to find out more.
4-They support Dogless (who supports Dr G).
5- Drum may be SMH.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 9, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> ,one in the same!!!im also chongsbuddy over at ic mag.and 123chadder at thc farmer...so what,all you try to do is cover things up by creating deversions.....buddy,you really are a joke.i only posted it again here cause it pertained to the conversion......YOU


When i first read your post i thought you said you use different names to create diversions...then i re read it and got it figured out. But it did leave me wondering why people use different screen names at different sites?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Here's what i get from it.
> 
> 1- Nevile thinks Doc G's g13 looks like his to a T.
> 2- Nevile also thinks a G13 cross looked like it to a T.


Exactly he's saying a cross looks like G13 to him.



> 5- Drum may be SMH.


 Sorry but no. I'm sure there are plenty of people out there that have the same questions as me, at least the people who have been following the history of strains like G13 and other elite cuts.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Exactly he's saying a cross looks like G13 to him.
> Sorry but no. I'm sure there are plenty of people out there that have the same questions as me, at least the people who have been following the history of strains like G13 and other elite cuts.


Which doesnt prove a thing does it? He also says they back Dogless, who backs Dr G right?
Sorry, someone else suggested it and you didnt say no so i thought it was possible.


----------



## fletchman (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Exactly he's saying a cross looks like G13 to him.
> 
> Sorry but no. I'm sure there are plenty of people out there that have the same questions as me, at least the people who have been following the history of strains like G13 and other elite cuts.


Bullshit, you are drum420


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Bullshit, you are drum420


Why would I lie about it? I have the same handle on all of the forums I'm on sometimes without the 1 at the end but thats because some places won't let me sign up without it. For some reason it says that username is already taken but I look and I don't find another stonedmetalhead.


----------



## OGMan (May 9, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Why would I lie about it? I have the same handle on all of the forums I'm on sometimes without the 1 at the end but thats because some places won't let me sign up without it. For some reason it says that username is already taken but I look and I don't find another stonedmetalhead.


He's a lying scumbag fletchman, you already know that


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 9, 2011)

says the biggest spammer of them all.

I understand you are trying your hardest to change the facts and discredit people but your posts are just laughable.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 9, 2011)

once again trying to discredit anyone against dr greenthumb.wait till tomorrow ogman,check out the thread over at mns forums,you are in for a rude awakening my man....i cant wait to show the world!!!PROOF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 9, 2011)

you're a lying scumbag ogman,and everyone is beginning to see it very clearly and you know it!you are getting desperate now.you are so transparant!


----------



## OGMan (May 9, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> ,one in the same!!!im also chongsbuddy over at ic mag.and 123chadder at thc farmer...so what,all you try to do is cover things up by creating deversions.....buddy,you really are a joke.i only posted it again here cause it pertained to the conversion......YOU


Yeah, I believe you Chongsbuddy er 123 Chadder, er Chadder


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 9, 2011)

only 2 ogman,and you have more than 2 you lying scumbag,talk to you tomorrow!its gonna be fun!


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

Pretty crazy, can't wait to find out the truth. If it turns out to be the real deal I'll definitely wait until he drops the price so I can order some and add to my small collection. 

Either way I've been lurking Dr.Grubers G13 grow journal and those plants are turning out to be massive!


----------



## OGMan (May 9, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Pretty crazy, can't wait to find out the truth. If it turns out to be the real deal I'll definitely wait until he drops the price so I can order some and add to my small collection.
> 
> Either way I've been lurking Dr.Grubers G13 grow journal and those plants are turning out to be massive!


They because they are exactly the same plants as doubleds has been growing and doc has maintained all along the cut came from


----------



## frmrboi (May 9, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Pretty crazy, can't wait to find out the truth. If it turns out to be the real deal I'll definitely wait until he drops the price so I can order some and add to my small collection.
> 
> Either way I've been lurking Dr.Grubers G13 grow journal and those plants are turning out to be massive!


another one bites the dust


----------



## frmrboi (May 9, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Yeah, I believe you Chongsbuddy er 123 Chadder, er Chadder


er Brick Top paid thug, these shit faced MOFOs are dropping like flies


----------



## Brick Top (May 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> er Brick Top paid thug, these shit faced MOFOs are dropping like flies


I haven't dropped ... in any way .. and the only flies are the ones a frmrboi like you naturally draws.


----------



## frmrboi (May 10, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I haven't dropped ...


 still a shit faced mofo and on yer knees and begging fer mercy, even better.


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 10, 2011)

just out of curiosoty how would one prove that a supposedly myth strain is indeed the real deal is it done by some chemical testing,dna testing against the myth strain that greenthumb has,or is it just rely on the person that says he has had a strain since whenever an gave a cut away,

what if i had some seriously hard hitting strain looks like that no one has ever seen before an say i had a friend that worked with some goverment reasearch facility stole a cut an give it to me in the 60's,but it was really not an i only made this strain a few years ago an i just said this an claimed it to be g13

how would you know or disprove it sorry if its already been said i have not read whole thread yet was just wondering


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 10, 2011)

or what if i said that this strain was not really called G13 an infact it was called M,T,S (marijuana truth serum) like it was supposadly created for,what if no one stole a cut an that one of the mystery strains hermied created some pollen that flew on the wind an pollenated some peoples Acapulco gold or northern lights i bet it turns out that g13 is infact a cross of northern lights an acapulco gold seeing that they were the strongest strains at the time 
sorry i am high at the min 
anyone ever crossed these 2 strains to see what it would look like??


----------



## Banditt (May 10, 2011)

haha wow the debate burns on. I can't believe this thread is still going. Regardless of whether or not it is the "real" g13 or not (if such a beast even exists)...It looks like some fucking bammer for 100 a seed. For anyone buying this crap I got some nice ocean front property in Montana you might be interested in. lol


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 10, 2011)

Banditt said:


> haha wow the debate burns on. I can't believe this thread is still going. Regardless of whether or not it is the "real" g13 or not (if such a beast even exists)...It looks like some fucking bammer for 100 a seed. For anyone buying this crap I got some nice ocean front property in Montana you might be interested in. lol


i dont think there ever was a strain called g13, me myself cannot see them calling it that even if they did it sounds like some tactical special ops team,its a great story an one of that would deff intice buyers to pay riddiculas prices,
i have a couple of crosses that i made myself using soma's method an some of are really good really heavy yielding an great smoke the largest yielders were a thai skunk x with blueberry now that girl can put out some,they are not propperly breed though just flowered the thai skunk till it popped its nanners out an used them nanners to pollinate some blueberry some royal kush some widows an a big bud have yet to grow all but will eventually


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 10, 2011)

by the way i am going to make a uk versiom called PM13 or P13 hows about that


----------



## Brick Top (May 10, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> still a shit faced mofo and on yer knees and begging fer mercy, even better.


"On" my "knees?" "Begging fer mercy?" You are funny. But at least unlike you I am not on my knees in front of those frilly skirt wearing military guys of yours begging them for something else, and getting it.


----------



## frmrboi (May 10, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> those frilly skirt wearing military guys


anyone else notice Brick Top has an obsession with that " frilly skirt wearing military guys " fantasy ? makes you wonder, eh ?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 10, 2011)

As of right now there is zero fruit smell to these. Not a whole lot of smell yet at all, i have to get right up on the buds to smell them and at this point it smells earthy with a hint of chocolate. If i rub the stem it smells fecal.
It just started to put off the smell so im sure it will change and get stronger as it goes.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 10, 2011)

url=http://autoflower.net/forums/search.php?searchid=42734]Search Results - AutoFlower Network - Forum Home[/url]

ttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=969110

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2025106

http://www.stonerforums.com/lounge/search.php?searchid=771394

http://forum.grasscity.com/search.php?searchid=13282010

http://forum.grasscity.com/search.php?searchid=13282019

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=userposts&id=23260

https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=14029085

https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=14029091

http://boards.cannabis.com/search.php?searchid=34555

http://boards.cannabis.com/indica/180185-iranian-short-season-strain-i-s-s.html



so here are the user profiles and posts made by "biggybuds" and ogman and chemdawg,i did most the work,but a good buddy pulled a couple threads too!i would bet money that they are all ogman,just go through and look at the posts,especially biggybuds and ogman,they have almost identical posts talking about the exact same things.......ogman,how dare you call me a spammer.you are the lowest of the low,YOU ARE A LYING SPAMMING DOUCHE BAG!!the proof is right here and there is no denying it.i have known this fact for over 2 years,but i did not care until you started with your big mouth.i hope you get what you deserve.

take a look folks,the proof is right in these posts!!!!!

i am still sickened that you could call me a spammer when you have been doing this for a long time.you are such a complete liar,karma will catch up with you i promise!!!!!


and im going to put this out there right now.i did post this on 5 sites to get seeds,but that was just a bonus,and i know i will never get them.you have to be called out once and for all.

so if everyone wants to do the homework you WILL see that ogman and biggybuds are just plain spamming liars.i was right all along!

and yeas i posted this at rollitup as well.
karma is a bitch aint it ogman,i mean biggybuds,i mean chemdawg!!!


----------



## frmrboi (May 10, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> i am still sickened that you could call me a spammer !!!


I would NEVER call you a spammer, I think you're psychotic.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 10, 2011)

ive been called worse frmboi!im only psycho when i fight which is not too often


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 10, 2011)

ive been called worse frmboi!im only psycho when i fight which is not too often,if i showed that last post from you frmboi to any of my friends they would laugh their asses off.im actually one of the nicest guys i know,im very generous,but i do have my limits and when they are surpassed i just get mean,probably something i should work on,i guess i was a little hard on you,you are just so in your face sometimes,but i guess i get it.


----------



## frmrboi (May 10, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> .im actually one of the nicest guys i know,im very generous,.


LOL, well you finally got a second opinion now didn't you ?
nice guys finish last as in "loser"
Ted Bundy was a "nice" guy and for all I know generous.
Better you dissipate your rage here than on one of your neighbors pets or worse, kids.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 10, 2011)

the only place my rage is dissipated is on grown men who think they can bully.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 10, 2011)

all differences aside,do you really believe ogman and what he says?im just curious


----------



## frmrboi (May 10, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> all differences aside,do you really believe ogman and what he says?im just curious


100 % and I praise him for his tireless efforts to get the record straight against all you Greenthumb haters.
I do also agree you are generous, on one account at least, you're self appraisal.
Dr. David Suzuki has released an alarming study that large percentage of the population have become psychotic from smoking high THC level marijuoana.
The good news is that high CBD level marijuana is showing promising results in being an effective anti-psychotic drug.


----------



## frmrboi (May 10, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> the only place my rage is dissipated is on grown men who think they can bully.


 well then you might want to focus your attention on Brick Top who has been suspeneded 5 times here already for just that.
Me, never.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 10, 2011)

fagboy still here...... lame


----------



## frmrboi (May 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> fagboy still here...... lame


 huh ! where ? oh never mind ....


----------



## OGMan (May 10, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> huh ! where ? oh never mind ....


For my part I was saddened to see Bricktop go from someone I thought was truthful to someone I caught in a lie and nothing but a punk flamer


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 10, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Only diffference is I tell the truth


 Which truth? The truth about Dr. G getting his cut from DD or the truth about Dr. G getting it from Dogless? Which is it?


You don't have 1 post dealing with anything besides greenthumb. I have around 1,000 that don't have anything to do with this debacle but I will argue my point and debunk lies all day. Your spammer title is totally due to your lack of contribution to anything non-greenthumb related.


----------



## Brick Top (May 10, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> anyone else notice Brick Top has an obsession with that " frilly skirt wearing military guys " fantasy ? makes you wonder, eh ?



I just find it hilarious that at least some of your Canadian military dresses like Girl Scouts or little Catholic schoolgirls. Are they required to wear a standard Canadian military issued thong under their frilly little girly skirts or are they allowed to wear whatever they buy from Victoria's Secret or Frederick's of Hollywood?

I also find it hilarious that you keep posting this picture of your 'wife.' 

*






With a 'wife' like that it's no wonder that you have a sheep fetish, and a TERRIBLE attitude. Does your 'wife' Stu, or Barney or whatever his name is, know about your 'favorite sheep?' 
*


----------



## Brick Top (May 10, 2011)

OGMan said:


> For my part I was saddened to see Bricktop go from someone I thought was truthful to someone I caught in a lie and nothing but a punk flamer


You have never caught me in one single lie and you damn well know it. You just want to create the false reality of that in hopes of discrediting me because of the mountain of evidence I have presented that shows Dr. Greenthumb's G13 extremely unlikely to be real. 

What I am really enjoying though is seeing you being shredded on the MNS forums. You're way out of your league there lil' boy. Your spamming and pimping for Dr. Greenthumb is not at all appreciated there. You made a big mistake going there. 




> oday, 01:36 PM
> 123chadder
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brick Top (May 10, 2011)

OGMan said:


> I tell the truth



No, you tell what you desperately want to be the truth but where there is not irrefutable proof to support what you claim to be the truth to actually be the truth. 

Definitions of * truth* on the Web:
*a fact that has been verified.*

Definitions of *fact* on the Web:


*a concept whose truth can be proved.*
Your stories and your claims and your assumptions and your assertions totally lack the above and that denies them the rightful ability to be claimed to be; "the truth."


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 10, 2011)

hoo ya bricktop,......i guess now we are both spammers against the doc just because we know the facts.seriously guys and gals.just follow the links,you will see that he is a liar and a spammer,just take a look,especially ogman posts and biggybuds posts,take a look,there are a few that pertain to the EXACT descriptions of some strain comparisons,especially early wonder skunk.its no coinsidence,they talk about the eaxact same things.ogman give it up,you are done!!!! you have no validity here anymore


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 10, 2011)

keep reaching frmboi,only psychotics keep rambling like you do


----------



## Brick Top (May 10, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> hoo ya bricktop,......i guess now we are both spammers against the doc just because we know the facts.seriously guys and gals.just follow the links,you will see that he is a liar and a spammer,just take a look,especially ogman posts and biggybuds posts,take a look,there are a few that pertain to the EXACT descriptions of some strain comparisons,especially early wonder skunk.its no coinsidence,they talk about the eaxact same things.ogman give it up,you are done!!!! *you have no validity here anymore*


That is true, and what's more, you never had any validity on MNS forums. They had you pegged as a Greenthump pimp and spammer from your first message.


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

OGMan ... you held Kangativa up as some sort of proof of the honesty and respectability and integrity of Dr. Greenthumb and his G13 .... but Kangativa sure wasn't very flattering about Dr. Greenthumb in his message about him.




> Originally Posted by *Kangativa*
> _Ok seeing all this talk about Dr G is going on I want to say something, not to bag the guy but to get some answers.
> 
> I sent him a fair amount of money for some seeds, double lots of 4 strains that I was interested in doing outdoors. *The first lot didnt arrive after about 2 months, so I sent another email telling him and would it be ok if I changed the addy and if he didnt mind could he try again, I got a email saying ok that was all, so I did. I then waited another 6 weeks and still nothing, so I sent another email saying that they hadnt arrived either and I also said that I wasnt lying and that I was Nevils partner and I was also growing Dogless's gear.......Never heard from him again
> ...


So .. Dr. Greenthumb ripped me off by selling me FAKE Acapulco Gold seeds and now it comes out that he ripped off Kangativa by not sending him any seeds. 

How do you explain that one OGMan? If Kangativa is so honest that he should be believed when he claimed that Nevil told him that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 looked like the real deal then Kangativa should be considered to just every bit as honest when he said that Dr. Greenthumb ripped him off by taking his money and never sending him any seeds in return.

What does that say about Dr. Greenthumb's honesty and his credibility? I told you how Dr. Greentumb ripped me off, and you attempted to twist and spin that into being a lie and LIED and claimed I never ordered or grew Dr. Greenthumb's G13 ... and now ... someone you held up as the epitome of honesty and truthfulness has told how Dr. Greenthumb totally ripped him off. 

Are you now going to do the same with Kangativa as you attempted to do with me and twist and spin what he said and claim he lied? Or will you still say if it comes from Kangativa it is believable, it is honest, it is truthful, that it is irrefutable like you wanted what he claimed came from Nevil to be accepted as being?

If Kangativa lied about Dr. Greenthumb then there is no reason for anyone to believe what he claimed Nevil said. If you say what he claimed Nevil said was true then you have to admit and accept that what he said about Dr. Greenthumb ripping him off is totally true.

So OGMan, how will you tap dance your way around that one? Either Kangativa cannot be believed about the G13 or he, as am I, is living proof that Dr. Greenthumb rips people off. Which of the two is it OGMan? There is no third option to pick from. It is either one or the other. There is credibility or no credibility. Credibility means Nevil did tell Kangativa that the G13 looks real, but it also means that Dr. Greenthumb totally ripped him off, as he ripped me off. No Credibility could mean Dr. Greenthumb did not ripoff Kangativa, but it also means Kangativa is not credible, not believable in regards to what he claimed Nevil said about the G13. 

So pick from column A or pick from column B ..... because there is no column C or D or E or F or any others to pick from.


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

This message from dogless that drum420 replies to only raises more questions:


Today, 04:12 AM 
drum420





Member
Join Date: Mar 2010
Posts: 91 











> Originally Posted by *dogless*
> _If people are waiting to hear from Nevil about the legitemacy of Doc's g13 you will have to wait until his friends are done testing it out. Nevil knows how the G13was rejuvinated but will not revael how it was done at my request._


Why so secretive? Did you breed it back to life or did you save the original clone somehow?






> *I have no plans to reveal where I acquired the cut all I can say it came from a hippie commune in my home state.* It doesnt bother me to say that since there are at least a 100 of them.





> Regarding the G13 cut, both you and DD got the original from me.


*This is why it gets confusing. In the same post it's said that you got the cut in Cali from a commune and from Nevil, which is it?*







> If you recall when I first got back in contact with you that I had the G13 worked and that I had sold a cut for a large sum to a canadian breeder.


So did you breed it back to life or was it the original cutting? Where did the massive yields come from?

This is all anyone wants to know and all that anyone was arguing seeing as it had been said that this plant had lost vigor 20 years ago and the description of the G13 around now doesn't seem like the G13 of old. Where did it get it's massive yields? It sucks that you take someone questioning you as being hateful. Sure the debate got heated but you posted a statement that was highly controversial and didn't explain or respond at all. After all of the debate and talk over the years you had to expect it.


----------



## fletchman (May 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> OGMan ... you held Kangativa up as some sort of proof of the honesty and respectability and integrity of Dr. Greenthumb and his G13 .... but Kangativa sure wasn't very flattering about Dr. Greenthumb in his message about him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kangativa, took it back, all is good.

So Brick, how did that serving of crow, that Jim Ortega brought to the table taste


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 11, 2011)

dogless





Junior Member
Join Date: Jul 2009
Posts: 14 







Hello my brothers,
Sad to see that my good friend Dr. Greenthumb's name is getting shit on especially on this site. 
First of all I want to thank Dr Greenthumb for still not revealing that he got the G13 cut from me. And I am sure if you ask him he will still tell you all that he didnt get it from me. He gave me his word that he would not disclose me as his source and he is a man of his word. Doc is the type of friend that you can trust till the day you die. I have been growing his strains since I started growing after I was released from prison. I have grown out his Columbian Skies, Endless Sky, Bubba Kush, Dope, Oh Zone, Cheese and can tell you that they are all top shelf strains. They were everything Doc told me they were and some.
I just wish that all who are skeptical would get a taste of any of his strains. They would surely be apologizing for calling him a thief or a liar. When grow and smoke reports begain to surface with all positive results you all are going to wish you would have bought some sooner. Thats if they are still available. I spoke with Doc and he is tired of people who have never grown any of his strains questioning his integrity. He is thinking of shelfing it and only selling it in crosses. After reading this never ending witch hunt I have offered to buy it back. 
I also want to thank all my good friends that have been here on the front lines fighting my battle with thier support. 
If people are waiting to hear from Nevil about the legitemacy of Doc's g13 you will have to wait until his friends are done testing it out. Nevil knows how the G13was rejuvinated but will not revael how it was done at my request. Nevil knew back in Aug that " a well known breeder had purchased the strain" way before Doc started selling the G13 in its pure form.
I have no plans to reveal where I acquired the cut all I can say it came from a hippie commune in my home state. It doesnt bother me to say that since there are at least a 100 of them.
I have an email and p.m.'s to and from Nevil and I would never post a conversation even though Nevil allowed it. But at this point with all the hate I will post one


Quote:
Originally Posted by dogless 
Hey Nevil,
I am never one to ask for any favors but I do indeed need one from you right now.
I am getting harrased over a post (Dr greenthumbs g13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) that I posted here. It has gotten to the point that I am recieving some very hateful messages not to mention my name is all over the boards. Can you please come to my defense? You are the still the King to all and your word would settle all this bullshit. If you recall when I first got back in contact with you that I had the G13 worked and that I had sold a cut for a large sum to a canadian breeder. A long time before this bullshit started. Please help me lay this shit to rest.
Thanks,
Jim 

Hi Jim
I understand about the hateful messages. I've stopped posting because I'm not willing to deal with anonymous trolls without a stick to beat them with.
Regarding the G13 cut, both you and DD got the original from me. Kangativa is posting pics the HawxG13 grown from the seeds you sent. As I said earlier to you in a PM, one of them is almost a copy of the original G13 cutting.
I regret not having made fems of the G13. Mine lost vigor and died. It's a good job that you and DD kept it going. I look forward to getting it back. The G13 would seem to be the ideal medical cannabis type. It's probably time to bring back the pure indica lines. I was fond of the HPxNL1 (British Hemp posted some nice pics of HPxNL1) and the HP.NL1xG13.
I've already told these people that if Dogless starts talking, they should "sit" and pay attention. I regard you as an authority on indicas. I don't know what else I can say. 
When we do your pure indicas, Kanga will post pics of them too. It's about all the proof that we can offer on the net.

You have my permission to post this PM if you like.
Kind regards
Nevil 
__________________
http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-32.html#post104058


----------



## fletchman (May 11, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> dogless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The haters have been owned

Im glad we had Doc's back, and fought for him the last couple months, it was worth it.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Why so secretive? Did you breed it back to life or did you save the original clone somehow?
> 
> *This is why it gets confusing. In the same post it's said that you got the cut in Cali from a commune and from Nevil, which is it?*
> 
> ...




Sound like Dogless / Ortega was in Jail an had hippies keep the G13 alive for him. . .
DD said his yielded Huge when he got it form Neville. ( a super High yeild 86 G13) Ive read him say.


----------



## digging (May 11, 2011)

Long live Dr. Greenthumb !!!


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 11, 2011)

Well brick top, WBW,stonehead, now what? VIVA le DrGreenthumb


----------



## OGMan (May 11, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Well brick top, WBW,stonehead, now what? VIVA le DrGreenthumb


I don't agree with WBW or his tactics but I do believe he is truthful. Bricktop is an out and out liar. Stonedmentalpatient is a a simple flamer who likes to massage his ego. The biggest liar and troll of all is Chadder aka Chadder 1,
Chadder 123, Chongsbuddy etc.

Anyway, Neville and Dogless have spoken out on this and backed Doc so this should all stop now


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 11, 2011)

It sounds like to me that they are trying to justify the $25,000 Dr. G paid for the clone dogless even said he worked the clone.


----------



## bajafox (May 11, 2011)

And they are testing it and won't know until October... Don't know why the Dr. G thumbs nut huggers are waving victory flags yet, we still have till October to know the real truth. 

But if Neville says Dogless has his cut and Dogless sold his cut to Dr. Greenthumb then at least that closes one loop. Only time will tell if it's the real deal now


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> OGMan ... you held Kangativa up as some sort of proof of the honesty and respectability and integrity of Dr. Greenthumb and his G13 .... but Kangativa sure wasn't very flattering about Dr. Greenthumb in his message about him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now its your turn...pick from column A or B.
If you believe Kanga about being burned by Greenthumb then you also have to beleive him about Nevile. Thats by your own logic. 
A- Greenthumb has G13 and burned Kanga
B- Doc doesnt have G13 and Kanga is lying about being burned.

Pick one please..

It must suck to find your logic has to apply to you also, but you do that alot so its not a surprise that you dont hold yourself to the same standards.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> So now its your turn...pick from column A or B.
> If you believe Kanga about being burned by Greenthumb then you also have to beleive him about Nevile. Thats by your own logic.
> A- Greenthumb has G13 and burned Kanga
> B- Doc doesnt have G13 and Kanga is lying about being burned.
> ...


 Just because Ortega had the plant doesn't mean he kept the original alive. He even said he worked the clone and now Nevil is testing it. Why would he need to test anything if it was the original?.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Just because Ortega had the plant doesn't mean he kept the original alive. He even said he worked the clone.


At this point Im not even sure what you guys are trying to say. Whats does that matter to whether Doc has Neviles G13 or not? A clone of the Original is still the same plant yes?
Just so i can get back on track as to what you are claiming here is how this has played out to me.

1- Doc's G13 is too expensive
2- Its not DD's cut
3- if it is DD's cut then its not real g13
4-Docs description isnt the same as the Orig G13

#4 seems to be the one you guys are clinging to now...kinda has holes in it but what ever makes you feel better.
Why do you guys keep shifting your arguments? And can you please just lay them out in a logical, orderly fashion so i can understand where you are coming from? Its a lot like the conservative argument about global Warming...first it doesnt exist and then they just dont like the way its going to be implemented.....change the argument to keep em confused.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 11, 2011)

No one is changing their arguments. No one said DD had the real G13.All anyone was saying is that he isn't selling S1's of the original Clone and from the sound of dogless's post he isn't. Dogless said he worked the clone so greenthumb is selling S1's of a BX or something.


----------



## Banditt (May 11, 2011)

Important info in this post bolded.



SCARHOLE said:


> dogless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Doc is thinking about shelfing his golden unicorn? lol gee I wonder why? Probably because it isn't what it is claimed and he is now emberassed.

2. Dogless says he got it from a hippie commune and neville says dogless got the cut from him....They can't even get their own story straight.

3. Kangativa's pics are of HawxG13....it isn't even doc's fucking G13!!! So why are you guys using the comments/pics from that post as proof?

The posters below are retarded...



fletchman said:


> The haters have been owned
> 
> Im glad we had Doc's back, and fought for him the last couple months, it was worth it.





digging said:


> Long live Dr. Greenthumb !!!





Angry Pollock said:


> Well brick top, WBW,stonehead, now what? VIVA le DrGreenthumb





Dr Gruber said:


> So now its your turn...pick from column A or B.
> If you believe Kanga about being burned by Greenthumb then you also have to beleive him about Nevile. Thats by your own logic.
> A- Greenthumb has G13 and burned Kanga
> B- Doc doesnt have G13 and Kanga is lying about being burned.
> ...


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> No one is changing there arguments. No one said DD had the real G13.All anyone was saying is that he isn't selling S1's of the original Clone and from the sound of dogless's post he isn't. Dogless said he worked the clone so greenthumb is selling S1's of a BX or something.


So you now have no problem with the price and you believe its the same plant as DD's?

I think you are now reading into Dogless so it will fit your argument...but, we may know more soon, so i guess we have to wait.


----------



## bajafox (May 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> .....change the argument to keep em confused.


This thread has been a lot less confusing since I ignored those spammers posts, frmrboi, biggybuds, chemdawg, ogman and I'm probably missing a few others but they haven't contributed anything of substance. 

IF smh, brick top and a few others who are labeled "haters" didn't inquire as much as they have, we might never know nearly as much as we do now. Even if it comes out fake (which I'm starting to doubt) at least we will _"know"_ for sure


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> So you now have no problem with the price and you believe its the same plant as DD's?
> 
> I think you are now reading into Dogless so it will fit your argument...but, we may know more soon, so i guess we have to wait.


No I still think it's a complete ripoff and I have no clue if DD has the same cut I do know that the good Dr. didn't get the cut from him. Dogless said in black and white he worked the clone, I'm not reading into anything.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 11, 2011)

bajafox said:


> This thread has been a lot less confusing since I ignored those spammers posts, frmrboi, biggybuds, chemdawg, ogman and I'm probably missing a few others but they haven't contributed anything of substance.
> 
> IF smh, brick top and a few others who are labeled "haters" didn't inquire as much as they have, we might never know nearly as much as we do now. Even if it comes out fake (which I'm starting to doubt) at least we will _"know"_ for sure


C'mon, even you have to admit that BT hasnt been the voice of reason on this? He has cast accusations and made assumptions about me and others that just dont hold water. Were you at all confused about why i put up Docs picture of the EX Cheese awhile ago? BT purposefully mis read that to cast doubts about me. He has shown himself to be a narcissist who knows all and a hypocritical one at that.
I dont think he is a "hater" but rather a "lover"...of himself that is.


----------



## bajafox (May 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> C'mon, even you have to admit that BT hasnt been the voice of reason on this? He has cast accusations and made assumptions about me and others that just dont hold water. Were you at all confused about why i put up Docs picture of the EX Cheese awhile ago? BT purposefully mis read that to cast doubts about me. He has shown himself to be a narcissist who knows all and a hypocritical one at that.
> I dont think he is a "hater" but rather a "lover"...of himself that is.


Haha, I stopped reading his posts when he started repeating himself, that must have been a while back. I skipped most of the Excodus cheese and rock music talk, unless something was mentioned towards the validity of this strain being real, then every other post was just pointless....

I'm not backing him at all, just saying that his inquiry did help shed some light on the subject. His approach, IMO, could be better.


Personally, we wouldn't see BT post much in here if he didn't keep getting baited in by the same bullshit over and over... The spammers are the only one's keeping him around by literally making him repeat himself.


----------



## frmrboi (May 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> He (Brick Top) has shown himself to be a narcissist who knows all and a hypocritical one at that.
> I dont think he is a "hater" but rather a "lover"...of himself that is.


Right on ! like why do we need to know how many miles of shoreline there are on the lake he lives by in the house (2750 sqft !) he paid cash for, how many of his siblings have horticultaral degrees etc. etc.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 11, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Haha, I stopped reading his posts when he started repeating himself, that must have been a while back. I skipped most of the Excodus cheese and rock music talk, unless something was mentioned towards the validity of this strain being real, then every other post was just pointless....
> 
> I'm not backing him at all, just saying that his inquiry did help shed some light on the subject. His approach, IMO, could be better.
> 
> ...


If he gets baited by the weak spammers then he must have a problem. So what is it, a tractor beam, no self control , etc? 
Thats just his excuse to keep repeating himself to discredit others.


----------



## bajafox (May 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> If he gets baited by the weak spammers then he must have a problem. So what is it, a tractor beam, no self control , etc?
> Thats just his excuse to keep repeating himself to discredit others.


I don't know him personally so I couldn't really say. 

But it's obvious even I, who's been labeled a Greenthumb hater by his numbnuts, have the will power to ignore BT.


----------



## fletchman (May 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It sounds like to me that they are trying to justify the $25,000 Dr. G paid for the clone dogless even said he worked the clone.


 
Whatever drum


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 11, 2011)

Didn't we already go over this? No matter how many times you say it, it doesn't make it true.


----------



## fletchman (May 11, 2011)

Banditt said:


> Important info in this post bolded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another kid without a clue,

Fucking playstation and Xbox's fucked our youth up.


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Bricktop is an out and out liar.


When you grow up you might eventually realize that just because you want to interpret what someone says in a way so it then says something other than the person's original meaning, that you have not changed the real meaning, that you did not change anything, that you did not change actual events, that, as in this case, you did not go back in time and undo what was done, that you did not go back in time and stop be from ordering Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold and then growing it. All you did was attempt to attribute a new and different meaning to something I said roughly two years ago simply because at the time I did not go into detail and go on a long rant about the fake Acapulco Gold seed Dr. Greenthumb sold me, and others, and only included myself in a group by saying the old timers from the 60's and 70's, which I am one, who tried it knew it was fake, that it was not the real deal, that it was not the pure original Acapulco Gold from the past Dr. Greenthumb was claiming it to be.

You read into my message something I never said or even inferred. Based on what you read into my message, a meaning that was not at all part of what I wrote, you have attempted to use what additional and inaccurate meaning you added to my message as some sort of evidence that I never grew Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold. 

In a previous life you must have been Dr. Paul Joseph Goebbels because he said that if you tell a lie enough times it eventually becomes the truth, that that is precisely what you have been attempting to do with me. You keep harping on and on and on and on repeating the same pathetic weak lie in sheer desperation that if you repeat it enough times it will then begin to take on an air of truth. 

The problem is that you totally lack credibility, You have proven yourself to be the ultimate Dr. Greenthumb pimp, a total pro-Dr. Greenthump spammer. You have proven that you will stop at no lengths, that you will say virtually anything to attempt to make Dr. Greenthumb appear to be the world's greatest breeder and a magnanimous munificent benefactor of the toking community. 

You have proven that you are Dr. Greenthumb's little lapdog and that does just the opposite of bolstering your nonexistent credibility.



> Anyway, Neville and Dogless have spoken out on this and backed Doc so this should all stop now



Just when and where did that happen?



> 05-09-2011, 07:04 PM
> Kangativa
> 
> 
> ...


So Nevil said that the pictures he was shown looked exactly like G13 and also exactly like Haw/G13. So how is that proof of anything other than the pictures looked exactly like two strains, not one, two different strains, one the real deal and one a hybrid. That is not actually proof of anything.




> Originally Posted by dogless
> Hey Nevil,
> I am never one to ask for any favors but I do indeed need one from you right now.
> I am getting harrased over a post (Dr greenthumbs g13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) that I posted here. It has gotten to the point that I am recieving some very hateful messages not to mention my name is all over the boards. Can you please come to my defense? You are the still the King to all and your word would settle all this bullshit. If you recall when I first got back in contact with you that I had the G13 worked and that I had sold a cut for a large sum to a canadian breeder. A long time before this bullshit started. Please help me lay this shit to rest.
> ...



At no point in either message where it says that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is pure, that it is the original. Some may with to claim it was said and infer that the mention of; "a Canadian breeder" could only mean Dr. Greenthumb, but until it is said then it is only speculation and nothing more. 

Also Nevil said; "I've stopped posting because I'm not willing to deal with anonymous trolls without a stick to beat them with." Well, what does that mean? That means he does not possess the proof needed to say with total certainty that anything shown in pictures so far is pure G13 and that only pictures, that he himself said looked like G13 but also looked like Haw/G13 too, have been shown.

Anyone .. accurately and in full quote Nevil as saying that Dr. Greenthumb has pure G13 and this exchange can end with me saying that regardless of the mountain of evidence against it being pure G13 that I was wrong and that Dr. Greenthumb evidently does have pure G13. That is all it will take is Nevil saying that Dr. Greenthumb does in fact have pure G13. Not some claims made by others of what others have or allegedly have and some dubious evolving link of how Dr. Greenthumb came about having whatever he has .. but Nevil saying Dr. Greenthumb does have pure G13. 

Who can and will post an exact quote where Nevil says that? If someone can, please do it because I would rather have to admit to being wrong and seeing this finally end than have it remain the never ending story.


----------



## Banditt (May 11, 2011)

How many of you doc gt spammers still believe in Santa Claus? I ask because you guys seem hard to argue logic with. Seems like you believe whatever you want to regardless of the mounds of evidence that speak to the contrary.

Anyway, I'm out of this love fest. I've already made up my mind about g13 and the good ol doc. He won't be fleecing my pockets with his magical beans.


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Kangativa, took it back, all is good.
> 
> So Brick, how did that serving of crow, that Jim Ortega brought to the table taste



Kangativa did not; "take it all back" as in suddenly saying he received his seeds. He said:



> Thank you everybody concerned for giving me my answer. I have deleted my post and I would like anybody who quoted it to do the same please, it is not normally in my nature to do something like that and I appologize.
> Dogless thank you for getting that out, now I hope that ends all this speculation and we can get on with what we do best......grow MJ.



No where in that does Kamgativa say that he ever received the seeds he paid Dr. Greenthumb for.


And just where was the alleged serving of crow you mentioned?


----------



## fletchman (May 11, 2011)

The part where Nevil posts that he gave DoubleD and Jim Ortega (dogless) the same cut

Doc cant lose, he got it from one of them

How does crow taste?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Didn't we already go over this? No matter how many times you say it, it doesn't make it true.


I was just reading the Mr Nice forum about this and payed close attention to Drum420's posts. I can see why people thought you were him because the arguments are nearly word for word the same. One thing that ws different that i noticed was Drum was being called out by a lot of people and acted and came off as a whiney brat baby, which you dont seem to. Other then his argument, would you agree that Drum comes off as a brat with a vendetta?


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bajafox*
> Haha, I stopped reading his posts when he started repeating himself, that must have been a while back. I skipped most of the Excodus cheese and rock music talk, unless something was mentioned towards the validity of this strain being real, then every other post was just pointless....
> 
> I'm not backing him at all, just saying that his inquiry did help shed some light on the subject. His approach, IMO, could be better.
> ...





Dr Gruber said:


> If he gets baited by the weak spammers then he must have a problem. So what is it, a tractor beam, no self control , etc?
> Thats just his excuse to keep repeating himself to discredit others.



No, it is the reason I chose this site to hang out on most of the time over the others that I am a member of and others I lurk at. 

This site is overflowing with people who do not know their asshole from their earhole when it comes to the past and pot and growing and strains and I felt I could be of more use here than on some other site where most people actually know what they are talking about. 

I, in part, repeat myself because of how the very same things are said or asked here repeatedly. There have been times when the exact same question has been asked five times or more, in different threads, in one single day. If you are going to attempt to help all five that means you will pretty much repeat yourself at least five times on that one subject in that one day alone.

Then of course there are the pathological liars like frmrboi and OGMan, and others, who continually go on and on repeating made up bullshit, some of it personal which is what brought my personal life into things in the first place, so maybe you want to blame me for replying to them but with as hard as I worked in my life to achieve what I have achieved when frmrboi make one of hos cracks, like when he said I live in a; "shack" by a lake, I am going to tell him, and anyone else who reads my reply, that the; "shack" he referred to is 2,750 sq. ft. and that the; "shack" was paid for in full on the day I closed on it and that the; "shack" is on the shore of a 50,000 acre lake. 

That is rubbing someone's nose in their lie. That's called spiking the ball.

Why do I mention 39 years of cannabis growing experience? Because that is more decades of experience than many here have in years of experience so when someone reads what someone else claims, that is inaccurate, and what I write, they will know whose advice to take.

Why do I mention my being part owner of a nursery and how four family members have degrees in horticulture and how I have read most of their college textbooks and how I have picked their brains for information, and continue to do so, and how I have performed hours upon hours of research online, research of actual scientific experimentation, and not reading claptrap on sites like this, and how long before the Internet was even thought of I was wearing out library cards checking out books on horticulture? It is so people who read my advice know that unlike about 90+% of others here I am not parroting things I read here or on sites like this that are in most cases at best half truths and often total inaccuracies, myths, urban legends, personal opinions, beliefs formed from what is believed to have been learned and is often called actual experimentation but was not performed in any way that would meet any level of accuracy or control that true experimentation requires, and old hippie folklore. 

It all connects and intertwines with a desire to help others. It shows a level of experience and true factual knowledge that most here are totally incapable of coming anywhere close to, so it helps others to know to ignore what most say because it is inaccurate or at best it is only at least partially inaccurate. 

It's the egomaniacs who don't know dick but want and need to appear to be cool and good growers and intelligent to others, when they are none of those things, who keep this site an online university of ignorance and who attack anyone who obviously has more experience than they do and who obviously knows more than they do. Their egos are threatened by it. They know that someone, even if only one person, will have the intelligence and common sense to see through them, and they cannot stand the thought of that happening. 

So they post stupid pictures of some fat guy with a goofy grin wearing a dress and say it's me of post a picture of some nasty looking fat babe and claim it is my sister, or they take a message of mine that did not go into the same level of detail as later messages did and attribute a totally different meaning to what I said and then use the meaning they created to claim I lied. Sadly their incredibly weak intellect causes them to actually believe that they made some real statement with real impact when they do those sort of things. 

I honestly feel very bad about them. To allegedly be adults but have the intellect and level of maturity of a sixth grader like they do is really, really sad.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 11, 2011)

Even if they did have it it doesn't mean it survived in it's original form, hence dogless saying it was worked.


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

fletchman said:


> The part where Nevil posts that he gave DoubleD and Jim Ortega (dogless) the same cut
> 
> Doc cant lose, he got it from one of them
> 
> How does crow taste?


As I clearly stated:




> *Anyone .. accurately and in full quote Nevil as saying that Dr. Greenthumb has pure G13 and this exchange can end with me saying that regardless of the mountain of evidence against it being pure G13 that I was wrong and that Dr. Greenthumb evidently does have pure G13. That is all it will take is Nevil saying that Dr. Greenthumb does in fact have pure G13. Not some claims made by others of what others have or allegedly have and some dubious evolving link of how Dr. Greenthumb came about having whatever he has .. but Nevil saying Dr. Greenthumb does have pure G13.
> 
> Who can and will post an exact quote where Nevil says that? If someone can, please do it because I would rather have to admit to being wrong and seeing this finally end than have it remain the never ending story. *



You did not come close to achieving that. Care to try again, and maybe this time put some actual effort into what you do?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I was just reading the Mr Nice forum about this and payed close attention to Drum420's posts. I can see why people thought you were him because the arguments are nearly word for word the same. One thing that ws different that i noticed was Drum was being called out by a lot of people and acted and came off as a whiney brat baby, which you dont seem to. Other then his argument, would you agree that Drum comes off as a brat with a vendetta?


People got called out on both sides and I'm not surprised he got defensive when no one else had any facts in their arguments and mainly used condescending statements to try and prove their arguments. I don't see it as he had a vendetta as much as I see it as he was arguing the facts that are out there like I and many others have.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Well, i do believe you know a lot about growing and i have never had to answer questions over and over like that, so i can see your point on that. I see alot of the bad info you speak of on growing threads and people like you, not you, but like you, have helped me sort through the BS. I admit i dont see what that has to do with this, but Im just going to leave that dead horse alone.*


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> People got called out on both sides and I'm not surprised he got defensive when no one else had any facts in their arguments and mainly used condescending statements to try and prove their arguments. I don't see it as he had a vendetta as much as I see it as he was arguing the facts that are out there like I and many others have.


 
I meant apart from the argument...i know you agree with him but when Kanga tried to calm him he just got worse and to me Kanga was anything but condescending. surprised you dont see that.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I meant apart from the argument...i know you agree with him but when Kanga tried to calm him he just got worse and to me Kanga was anything but condescending. surprised you dont see that.


I read it but Kanga's statements were not to the point, very vague, and he was being secretive like dogless which I think led to some of the statements drum made. I do think it's hilarious that Kanga bashed Greenthumb and said Greenthumb ripped him off.


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Well, i do believe you know a lot about growing and i have never had to answer questions over and over like that, so i can see your point on that. I see alot of the bad info you speak of on growing threads and people like you, not you, but like you, have helped me sort through the BS. I admit i dont see what that has to do with this, but Im just going to leave that dead horse alone.



What it has to do with is the following, and also a few other messages that were recently posted that I did not quote.




> Originally Posted by *bajafox*
> Haha, I stopped reading his posts when he started repeating himself, that must have been a while back. I skipped most of the Excodus cheese and rock music talk, unless something was mentioned towards the validity of this strain being real, then every other post was just pointless....
> 
> I'm not backing him at all, just saying that his inquiry did help shed some light on the subject. His approach, IMO, could be better.
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *Dr Gruber*
> If he gets baited by the weak spammers then he must have a problem. So what is it, a tractor beam, no self control , etc?
> *Thats just his excuse to keep repeating himself to discredit others.*


----------



## fletchman (May 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> People got called out on both sides and I'm not surprised he got defensive when no one else had any facts in their arguments and mainly used condescending statements to try and prove their arguments. I don't see it as he had a vendetta as much as I see it as he was arguing the facts that are out there like I and many others have.


 
Dude? WTF?

Give it up on the split personality shit, were on to you


----------



## Beansly (May 11, 2011)

Dude I'm MNS all the way. I'm just not sure DrGT is this huge monster yet.
I know that the original G13 died. It's in the descriptions of the G13 crosses on MNS website.

It's not impossible if they knew eachother or of eachother when Neville got his cut. Not likely, but not impossible.

I never said there was a back and forth between DrGT and DD. I said DrGt says he got the clone from Dogless who labeled it D/D for some reason.



> Is it the idea that the G13 clone is so rare that make it seem impossible that any one person could have it in it's pure form?
> Cause after Nevil got it, it wasn't that rare anymore.


Your missing my point. This whole fight is because most people don't beleive it's possible that DrGT has G13 after all this time (which is true, its a hybrid), but if Neville got one then it's not all that impossible is what I was saying.

I know the original G13 is dead and long gone and yes it's kind of an outrage that DrGT would claim to have _pure_ G13. And $100/seed is robbery, but DrGT say's he got it from Jim or 'Dogless' and I don't have any reason not to believe him yet.

I'm reserving judgement til someone of authority give a final say so.


----------



## fletchman (May 11, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Dude I'm MNS all the way. I'm just not sure DrGT is this huge monster yet.
> I know that the original G13 died. It's in the descriptions of the G13 crosses on MNS website.
> 
> It's not impossible if they knew eachother or of eachother when Neville got his cut. Not likely, but not impossible.
> ...


 
Burn another one


----------



## OGMan (May 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
You were the one caught lying Bricktop not me and you know what they say 'once a liar always a liar.'*


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You were the one caught lying Bricktop not me and you know what they say 'once a liar always a liar.'



What you totally fail to realize, or understand, is that no matter how many times you repeat your lie about me it will not alter reality and turn me into the liar you wrongly claim me to be. You could repeat it every minute from now until Gabriel's trumpet blows and it will not ever come close to even begin to alter reality. So how about stopping your lying about me and picking someone else to troll for a change?


It is interesting though how you attempt to brand everyone who says anything against Dr. Greenthumb as a liar.



> OGMAN August 23, 2010 at 8:08 pm I bought many strains over the years from many breeders. the doc&#8217;s all have been keepers for sure. his S1s of elite cuts are the FIRE.Anyone who says otherwise is either a lousy grower or a liar.
> http://www.bestseedbank.com/cannabis-marijuana-seed-bank-reviews/dr-greenthumb?cid=1543


Face it, you are a pimp for Dr. Greenthumb and a pathological liar to boot.


----------



## OGMan (May 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> What you totally fail to realize, or understand, is that no matter how many times you repeat your lie about me it will not alter reality and turn me into the liar you wrongly claim me to be. You could repeat it every minute from now until Gabriel's trumpet blows and it will not ever come close to even begin to alter reality. So how about stopping your lying about me and picking someone else to troll for a change?


 You lied. You got caught. Not my fault. You should have stuck to the truth.


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You lied. You got caught. Not my fault. You should have stuck to the truth.



No, you little pathological liar, you took what I said and spun it. Just because I did not go on a rant in the message about being one of the old timers who tried Dr. Greenthumb's Ghetto Gold you have attempted to use that as proof I said I never grew it. You added to my message something I never said and attributed to it a meaning I never meant. 

You are the liar. What's more is that is your normal operating procedure to use against anyone who does not praise Dr. Greenthumb, you attempt to brand them a liar. 

Here are your own words from last August.




> *OGMAN August 23, 2010 at 8:08 pm I bought many strains over the years from many breeders. the doc&#8217;s all have been keepers for sure. his S1s of elite cuts are the FIRE. Anyone who says otherwise is either a lousy grower or a liar.
> 
> http://www.bestseedbank.com/cannabis...thumb?cid=1543*


You preemptively call anyone and everyone who would have a legitimate complaint about Dr. Greenthumb a liar .. without even having the slightest clue to what their complaint might be and if it is legitimate and if so how legitimate it is and how major of a complaint it might be.

You simply attempt to head them off at the pass by trying to brand them as a liar without knowing anything whatsoever about what sort of complaint they might have, like how Dr. Greenthumb took Kangativa's money but never sent him any seeds. 

You held up Kangativa as some pillar of truth and honesty when he said something you felt supported what you want to believe, so now are you calling him a liar? Are you going to call him a liar on the MNS forum, where you are getting your ass handed to you, or will you give him a pass even though he told about how he paid for Dr. Greenthumb seeds and never received them, even after email exchanges where Dr. Greenthumb assured him that he would send them?

Face it troll ... you are a pathological liar that pimps for Dr. Greenthumb, period, thee end. 

How many seed does he give you per year so you will keep lying and pimping for him?


----------



## OGMan (May 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> No, you little pathological liar, you took what I said and spun it. Just because I did not go on a rant in the message about being one of the old timers who tried Dr. Greenthumb's Ghetto Gold you have attempted to use that as proof I said I never grew it. You added to my message something I never said and attributed to it a meaning I never meant.
> 
> You are the liar. What's more is that is your normal operating procedure to use against anyone who does not praise Dr. Greenthumb, you attempt to brand them a liar.
> 
> ...


Bullshit. When you stuck to the truth and facts I had little to say to you even though I strongly disagreed with what you said but when you got deperate to make your point and crossed the line and lied you changed everything.


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Bullshit. When you stuck to the truth and facts I had little to say to you even though I strongly disagreed with what you said but when you got deperate to make your point and crossed the line and lied you changed everything.



You are so totally full of shit. All that changed was I explained my actual meaning which deviated from the meaning you created and attempted to attribute to what I said ... in other words your lie. 

You live by revisionist history. I stayed out of the thread for a while, got in, got back out and was drawn back in by others, and of course you when you created your lie about me. 

I presented a mountain of evidence to which you kept replying that I had lied so that meant I had no credibility, even though the evidence I was posting came from reputable sources. 

More than once I said if Nevil comes out and says that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is pure G13 as Dr. Greenthumb is advertising it as being that I will more than willingly admit to having been wrong. 

But all you do is troll me and claim me to be a liar when in fact you are obviously pimping for Dr. Greenthumb and lying for him since your standard operating procedure is to claim that anyone who is dissatisfied with Dr. Greenthumb's gear for any reason whatsoever: "is either a lousy grower or a liar," your very own words from last August.

I have grown since 1972. I have bought seeds online ever since they became available. I have grown every top breeder's gear and some pure pollen chucker's gear too and I there has never been a case with any breeder, top grade or pure pollen chucker, where at some point I did not have some sort of problems that were not my fault. 

Low germ rates, slow growth/plants that lacked vigor, more phenotypes that 'Sweet Connie Hamzy' had dicks in her heyday as queen of the groupies, and some were very weak or very poor phenotypes, with some feminized seeds, something I try to avoid, even though I did not have any light leaks and my plants were not under any sort of stress at all I went through hermie hell. 

No breeder, not so much as one single breeder that now exists or has ever existed, has supplied their customers with 100% perfect seeds that then produced 100% perfect plants that were all just a baby step away from being the 'Holy Grail,' and that of course includes Dr. Greenthumb. 

But since you pimp for him and lie for him you ignore those FACTS and say; "*Anyone who says otherwise is either a lousy grower or a liar.*" 

Without giving any consideration to all the various possibilities, right down to non-shipment of ordered seeds, you preemptively blame any and all possible flaws or problems or lack of potency or whatever on whoever purchases and grows Dr. Greenthumb's gear. 

You give him a hall pass, a get out of jail free card for any and every possible problem that could, and does, occur at some point or another with the gear from virtually every single breeder. 

You cover Dr. Greenthumb's ass even before a complaint can be made by saying; "*Anyone who says otherwise is either a lousy grower or a liar.*" 

How in the wide, wide world of sports do you believe anyone will ever believe you to be even slightly credible when you have gone on the records saying that, and now when this Dr. Greenthumb G13 thing pops up you have started screaming liar, liar, liar? 

You telegraphed your punch, you gave away your chosen tactic in waiting and now that you are using it, who do you actually think will believe you?

It is trolling little breeder pimps like you who are destroying growing sites. You never do anything other than pimp for your master and attack anyone who does not like you bow down before them. 

People like you sicken me and at times make me question if I even want to waste any more time on any growing site if it means dealing with ignorant little lying puppies like you. 

There used to be many good growing sites filled with good fun people whose only interest was to either learn or help others to learn how to grow better herb. Then one by one they became infected with people like you and they went downhill and it's gotten to the point where if I ran one I would likely pull the plug on it rather than give worthless trolls like you a place to spout off your lies and pimp for your masters.


----------



## digging (May 12, 2011)

Brick Top, Give it a rest already !!!

Dont you have something better to do with your time ?


----------



## frmrboi (May 12, 2011)

digging said:


> Brick Top, Give it a rest already !!!
> 
> Dont you have something better to do with your time ?


sadly no, King of the Castle is the only game he knows


----------



## OGMan (May 12, 2011)

Here's what Greenthumb said about it. Now lets just wait for the grow reports

we are getting a lot of grief and hate about our naming this strain g13. the cut came from a very reliable source and we were assured over and over again that it was g13 or we wouldn't have splashed out so much money to aquire it. we grew it out to confirm that in our opinion it was g13 and used our own experience combined with doubleds g13 as a yardstick since there doesn't seem to be any one cohesive description and much folklore. once convinced we were dealing with an exceptional plant from a reliable source we worked with the plant for a year before releasing it in S1 seed form. it is in the public domaine now where all strains belong and only time will tell if we were right or wrong but either way it is a spectacular plant and nobody can loose on it or we wouldn't sell it. we have a lot invested in this plant but if in the long run it is reliably demonstrated to not be g13 we will change the name we've applied to it in a new york minute but not one second before.


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Here's what Greenthumb said about it. Now lets just wait for the grow reports
> 
> we are getting a lot of grief and hate about our naming this strain g13. the cut came from a very reliable source and we were *assured *over and over again that it was g13 or we wouldn't have splashed out so much money to aquire it. we grew it out to confirm that in our opinion it was g13 and used our own experience combined with doubleds g13 as a yardstick since there doesn't seem to be any one cohesive description and much folklore. once convinced we were dealing with an exceptional plant from a reliable source we worked with the plant for a year before releasing it in S1 seed form. it is in the public domaine now where all strains belong and only time will tell if we were right or wrong but either way it is a spectacular plant and nobody can loose on it or we wouldn't sell it. we have a lot invested in this plant but if in the long run it is reliably demonstrated to not be g13 we will change the name we've applied to it in a new york minute but not one second before.




Convinced, assured, opinion... 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, he sounds very convincing  



> time will tell if we're right or wrong but either way it's a spectacular plant


So by his own words he doesn't know what strain he has but simply hopes it actually is G13? And you're trying to tell us this isn't false advertising?  Any other business and you'd be in court faster than you could click your fingers  fucking muppet. The argument all along has been that we do not question the quality of the plant, but the what the actual genetics are and he is clearly stating that he does not know himself but is simply guessing  you must feel pretty damned stupid for posting that one eh OG  i belive backfire would be the word of choice here.

Can you say FRAUD!

Here, buy this ferarri for a million pounds, if 50 miles down the road you open the hood and find it not to be a ferarri at all, well we'll notify people of a name change, but we won't refund you. I think it being cannabis or not, he might be putting himself into real legal issues here.


----------



## bushybush (May 12, 2011)

WAIT!??! The G13 might not be real? I've heard nothing about this. Please catch me up entirely. From the beginning.


----------



## OGMan (May 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Convinced, assured, opinion...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, he sounds very convincing
> 
> ...


Horsefeathers. Doc knows he has G13 but everyone is waiting on Neville to confirm it. So, Neville is growing it and will tell us in the Fall


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Convinced, assured, opinion...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, he sounds very convincing
> 
> ...


how come you aren't yapping about his cheese anymore?


----------



## Banditt (May 12, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Here's what Greenthumb said about it. Now lets just wait for the grow reports
> 
> we are getting a lot of grief and hate about our naming this strain g13. the cut came from a very reliable source and we were assured over and over again that it was g13 or we wouldn't have splashed out so much money to aquire it. we grew it out to confirm that in our opinion it was g13 and used our own experience combined with doubleds g13 as a yardstick since there doesn't seem to be any one cohesive description and much folklore. once convinced we were dealing with an exceptional plant from a reliable source we worked with the plant for a year before releasing it in S1 seed form. it is in the public domaine now where all strains belong and only time will tell if we were right or wrong but either way it is a spectacular plant and nobody can loose on it or we wouldn't sell it. we have a lot invested in this plant but if in the long run it is reliably demonstrated to not be g13 we will change the name we've applied to it in a new york minute but not one second before.


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> how come you aren't yapping about his cheese anymore?


Because i'm waiting on seeds, then he can be shown for the joke he appears to be. Either way i want to know which supermarket he buys his cheese from  exodus cheese doesn't smell a bit like cheese the daft cunt. He doesn't seem to be very good with his descriptions


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Because i'm waiting on seeds, then he can be shown for the joke he appears to be. Either way i want to know which supermarket he buys his cheese from  exodus cheese doesn't smell a bit like cheese the daft cunt. He doesn't seem to be very good with his descriptions


yapyapyapyapyap


----------



## Brick Top (May 12, 2011)

digging said:


> Brick Top, Give it a rest already !!!
> 
> Dont you have something better to do with your time ?



Unless someone slips in a message before I send this, this will be the 1,350th message in this thread, and you write as if I am the only one who will not; "give it a rest?" 

Now if you are only talking about what I said about OGMan, then you can forget me letting up as long as the pathetic little pathological liar continues to call me a liar based strictly on the meaning he created and then attributed to a roughly two year old message of mine. 

He made it clear to anyone and everyone back in August 2010 that he would call anyone who does not think Dr. Greentumb is fantastic a bad grower or a liar.



> *OGMAN August 23, 2010 at 8:08 pm I bought many strains over the years from many breeders. the docs all have been keepers for sure. his S1s of elite cuts are the FIRE. Anyone who says otherwise is either a lousy grower or a liar.
> 
> http://www.bestseedbank.com/cannabis...thumb?cid=1543*


So that is precisely what he has chosen to do with me. Well before this started he telegraphed his punch, he revealed his normal operating procedure as to how he deal with anyone who does not think Dr. Greenthumb is the greatest thing since sliced bread .... and he is now doing it with me. 

Try telling the pathetic little pathological liar who has been following his advertised preconceived game plan to lay off. If he will, I will. But if he doesn't I am not going to sit back and not say anything while the pathetic little pathological liar carries out his advertised preconceived protect Dr. Greenthumb's ass game plan on me all based on his spinning something I said and attributing to it a meaning that was not at all my meaning and instead one he created in his own mind.


----------



## Brick Top (May 12, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> sadly no, King of the Castle is the only game he knows


It's nice to see that you crawled out from under your little bridge to get a little sunlight, troll.


----------



## Brick Top (May 12, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Here's what Greenthumb said about it. Now lets just wait for the grow reports
> 
> we are getting a lot of grief and hate about our *naming this strain g13*. the cut came from a very reliable source and we were assured over and over again that it was g13 or we wouldn't have splashed out so much money to aquire it. we grew it out to confirm that *in our opinion it was g13* and used our own experience combined with doubleds g13 as a yardstick since there doesn't seem to be any one cohesive description and much folklore. *once convinced we were dealing with an exceptional plant* from a reliable source we worked with the plant for a year before releasing it in S1 seed form. it is in the public domaine now where all strains belong *and only time will tell if we were right or wrong but either way it is a spectacular plant* and nobody can loose on it or we wouldn't sell it. we have a lot invested in this plant *but if in the long run it is reliably demonstrated to not be g13 we will change the name we've applied to it in a new york minute* but not one second before.



OUCH! After going on and on about how Dr. Greenthumb does have the real true pure G13 and claiming that Nevil even said so shooting yourself in the foot like that must have hurt really bad! Hell, with that message you not only shot yourself in the foot but instead in both feet and in both knees.

Clearly Dr. Greenthumb does not know what he is selling that he gave the name G13. If he were positive it is true pure G13 he would flat out say so.

Evidently he felt no need to have the authenticity of the unknown strain verified before marketing it as being the real true G13, and pricing it based on it being something that he clearly is unsure of it being.


----------



## OGMan (May 12, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Unless someone slips in a message before I send this, this will be the 1,350th message in this thread, and you write as if I am the only one who will not; "give it a rest?"
> 
> Now if you are only talking about what I said about OGMan, then you can forget me letting up as long as the pathetic little pathological liar continues to call me a liar based strictly on the meaning he created and then attributed to a roughly two year old message of mine.
> 
> ...


You were the one caught lying, not me but don't worry I'll be around to remind you whenever you start your long winded BS from now on. I used to respect you but you crossed the line and lied to make your point and that changed everything. In my eyes you're nothing but a malicious punk now.


----------



## Brick Top (May 12, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You were the one caught lying, not me.


No, you are wrong, and you just lied again. You began a propaganda campaign against me based on you attributing the meaning you wished my message had and using that to attempt to spin and twist what I actually said and meant into what you desperately want others to believe I said and meant.

Each time you use that same claim it is another lie on your part. Just because you deny it that does not change the facts, that does not alter reality and keep you from being the liar that you are. 

You are a pathetic excuse for a human being, you are an infection that is part of what has for years slowly been destroying sites like this. Pathological liars who will stop at nothing and who will never give or and will never stop lying all to attempt to make themselves appear to be correct about something. 

Your own message on the seedbank review site that I posted several times showed everyone your preconceived, preplanned strategy in regards to protecting Dr. Greenthumb. You said back in August 2010 that anyone who says Dr. Greenthumb strains are not the top of the pops is either a lousy grower; "or a liar."

You said back then that anyone who said anything against Dr. Grenthumb was going to be labeled by you as being one or the other, or possibly I suppose both, and in my case you invented a new meaning to attribute to what I said, you redefined what I said in terms you wanted and needed them to be so you could then lie and make your propagandistic argument.

Before pathetic excuses for human beings like you began to show up in sites like this they were good places to be filled with happy fun loving nice helpful people. Then vermin like you began to infest sites like this and carry your infection of lies and hate and it spread and spread and one by one great growing sites either died out or turned to pure shit. 

Sites like this need more than just asking if someone is 18 years old or older to allow someone to join. They need an IQ and personality test so people like you could be weeded out and kept from joining to protect the site from unwanted lying little vermin like yourself.


----------



## OGMan (May 12, 2011)

Before pathetic excuses for human beings like you began to show up in sites like this they were good places to be filled with happy fun loving nice helpful people. Then vermin like you began to infest sites like this and carry your infection of lies and hate and it spread and spread and one by one great growing sites either died out or turned to pure shit. 


 Show me one photo or one mention of your AG grow before this thread.One. You fabricated the whole thing to make your point.


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 12, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Before pathetic excuses for human beings like you began to show up in sites like this they were good places to be filled with happy fun loving nice helpful people. Then vermin like you began to infest sites like this and carry your infection of lies and hate and it spread and spread and one by one great growing sites either died out or turned to pure shit.
> 
> 
> Show me one photo or one mention of your AG grow before this thread.One. You fabricated the whole thing to make your point.


that should keep the oldfart busy 4 awhile


----------



## Brick Top (May 12, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Show me one photo or one mention of your AG grow before this thread.One. You fabricated the whole thing to make your point.



I have repeatedly explained that I do not post pictures, and why I do not post pictures and even if I had kept pictures of a grow that was roughly 6 or 7 years ago I would not break that rule of mine just to attempt to satisfy a little weasel like you. Unless in the pictures I had signs that said Brick Tops Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold grow you would just claim I searched the net for pictures to use .. and then say I photoshopped in the little signs. 

With some 6,972 posts now I cannot say for sure if and when and where and how many times I may have mentioned Dr. Greenthumb's fake Acapulco Gold. I can say that it is not like I have ever been on some vendetta against him and took every chance I had to mention how he ripped me off. That was why I did not go into detail about it in the message that you have attempted to attribute a totally different meaning to than mine and where you attempted to read between the lines to find non-existent things you want people to believe should have been there and because they were not that it somehow equates to my having lied. 

If you have ever noticed when someone asks what seedbanks to consider and I post Greenman's seedbank ratings page I almost always take the time to highlight where he says the seedbanks with a rating of 4 stars or higher are the most reputable and then I go down the line and highlight all those with 4 stars or higher, and that includes Dr. Greenthumb now that he has worked his way back up to having a 4 star rating again. So it is not like I am out to scuttle his business or that I have some ongoing vendetta against him. I know damn well that at least some of his strains are good. Not because I grew them but because friends have and I have smoked them. 

The singular reason I mentioned how I purchased Acapulco Gold seeds from Dr. Greenthumb and they turned out to be more like Ghetto Gold or Roadside Red in this thread is because of the similarity of the situation.

When he came out with his Acapulco Gold, that he claimed to be original and pure, it had been AGES since any seed customer could purchase Acapulco Gold. To most it was only a legendary strain that they had heard about and were curious about but had never had the opportunity to grow it and or smoke it. Basically, most who would purchase 'the legend' would not have any way of knowing if what they received was real or pure as it was described because they had never had it before, they totally lacked a comparative base to go by. Only us old timers would possess such a comparative base. 

Now Dr. Greenthumb has basically done the very same thing. He suddenly has a legendary strain that only a relatively few number of fairly old timers, but nor true old timers like me, would have ever had before. Like his fake Acapulco Gold he can claim it to be original and pure and few would posses the needed comparative base to ever know for sure after growing it and sampling it. As along as it is high quality, which I have no doubts about it being, people who would never ever have any way of knowing for sure if it is real or not could easily be fooled into believing it is real simply because it might be very good. But even if it is GREAT that would still not be proof of it being what he claims it to be. 

So I saw a possible similar pattern where a legendary strain from the past was picked, one that relatively few would possess the needed comparative base to be able to accurately say if it is indeed real or a fake, and suddenly Dr. Greenthumb has it and markets it as being pure original G13. 

Since he does have a proven track record of misrepresenting strains it seemed to me to be valid information to mention given all the questions about the difference in the original description of the original G13 and Dr. Greenthumb's description and the evolving story of how he obtained it and from who and the reaction of DoubleD after Dr. Greenthumb claimed it was his cut and Nevil being shown pictures and saying it does look like his old G13 but that it also looked like the Haw/G13 that if I remember right Kangativa said they have growing right now. So Nevil not only said it looked real but that it also looked like a hybrid. Then there was the message you posted where in essence Dr. Greenthumb himself, if the message you posted actually came from him, said maybe it is real and maybe it isn't. He said the source for it was reputable but he did say that he gave the strain the name G13 and not that it came with the name. He said only time will tell and it it turns out to not be real he will change the name, I believe he said he would do it; "in a New York Minute," though I might be wrong about the wording. 

If Dr. Greenthumb was positive it is pure original G13 why would he now be saying maybe it is and maybe it isn't and if it isn't he will change the name?

Maybe it is pure G13 but after reading the maybe it is and maybe it isn't message that makes me wonder even more if this is not another strain like his fake Acapulco Gold and he is already feeling the heat and knows if he is 'busted' this time he will totally lose any and all credibility so he is setting the stage so later if the heat does not die down he can say something like, hey, I was taken, I paid a ton for something I thought was one thing and turned out to be something else, but it's still damn good so I have renamed it .... keep buying it. 

Personally I hope it is real, or should I say proven beyond any reasonable doubt to be real, because even though I am not an indica fan and even though Dr. Greenthumb did rip me off once in the past, to have the chance to grow and try real G13, I would have to place an order. But I need to positively know for sure up front this time if the strain is real or a fugazi. I am not going to risk being ripped off again. 

Personally I do not give a damn what you personally want or need to believe. If you need to compound your previous lies about me with more, then go ahead and keep piling them on until they stack up to be as tall as Mt. Everest. It won't matter one single bit because no number of lies from you will ever be capable of altering the reality that I did purchase and grow Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold and it was without any doubt absolutely not the real true original pure Acapulco Gold he claimed it to be. 

Call me a liar all you want. It is what anyone who says anything against Dr. Greenthumb risks, that and of being called a lousy grower. That is what you stated last August in the message from the seedbank rating site that I posted when you said that anyone who says Dr. Greenthumb gear is not great is either a lousy grower or; "a liar." (that was of course paraphrased and not an inaccurate quote of what you said.) 

You broadcast to the world then that regardless of what might happen to someone who deals with Dr. Greenthumb, that anything at all that is negative in nature is either strictly the fault of the grower being lousy or that it never happened and that the person is; "a liar," which is the tactic you have attempted to use with me.

You have attempted to give Dr. Greenthumb a hall pass, a get out of jail free card for each and every possible negative eventuality that could occur growing his gear. It is a virtual impossibility that every single seed, from any breeder, will germ and that if it germs from it will grow a healthy vigorous plant that produces the way the genetics should and is as potent as the genetics could allow it to be, even when grown by the very best grower in the entire world. It is virtually impossible. It is like claiming some baseball player is so good that every single time at bat they will hit a home run. 

Kangativa ordered seeds from Dr. Greenthumb and never received them, even after several email exchanges where Dr. Greenthumb assured him his order would be sent. Kangativa since said that Dr. Greenthumb had a good excuse for it, but good excuse or not Kangativa did not receive his order. Not every seed will germ, period, thee end. With the thousands and thousands of seeds a breeder makes eventually some will not pop. Eventually in a run of seeds some recessive trait will pop up, one that assure the plants and or potency will not be like normal. That is inevitable. It will happen sooner or later and it is not caused my lack of grower skill and when it happens it does not make the grower; "a liar." Those, and other negative problems can and will occur with any and every breeder's gear at some point or another leaving a customer/grower dissatisfied. It is impossible for it to never happen. 

But you clearly stated the following:


> OGMAN August 23, 2010 at 8:08 pm *I bought many strains over the years from many breeders. the doc&#8217;s all have been keepers for sure. his S1s of elite cuts are the FIRE.* *Anyone who says otherwise is either a lousy grower or a liar.*
> http://www.bestseedbank.com/cannabis-marijuana-seed-bank-reviews/dr-greenthumb?cid=1543



That was the statement of a pathological liar. No breeder and no business can or will ever maintain a high enough standard of quality 100% of the time to never end up with some dissatisfied disgruntled customers who have truly legitimate complaints, and those complaints cannot be explained away by the dissatisfied person or people always being; "a lousy grower or a liar."
Only a born pathological liar would ever even begin to believe that they could make such an absurd claim and have anyone believe it. 

You are a Dr. Greenthumb pimp, period, thee end. You attempt to protect him more fiercely than a mother grizzly protects her cubs, right down to preemptively blaming any and all possible problems that anyone could ever have with any of Dr. Greenthumbs gear on them being" a lousy grower or a liar."
Don't ever attempt to claim that you have never been caught in a lie again, because you were damn lucky that when you told that whopper of a lie that a lightning bolt didn't come from the sky and fry you dead on the spot.


----------



## Beansly (May 12, 2011)

It should be no surprise that the G13 DrGT has isn't pure. G13 has been dead for years. It probably crossed with an old pre soviet war afghani and then back crossed over and over again to breed out the 'ghani, but pure it is not.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 13, 2011)

Clearly Dr. Greenthumb does not know what he is selling that he gave the name G13. If he were positive it is true pure G13 he would flat out say so.
Evidently he felt no need to have the authenticity of the unknown strain verified before marketing it as being the real true G13 said:


> I think He believes hes selling "G13"? Thats why he Bought it for 25,000$ and labeled it "pure G13". Im my opionion that would be saying so?
> 
> I also think he did try an authinticate it with Dogless an Nevel before he bought it.
> _"If you recall when I first got back in contact with you that I had the G13 worked and that I had sold a cut for a large sum to a canadian breeder. A long time before this bullshit started." Ortega._
> ...


----------



## Brick Top (May 13, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Redardless of what he calles it, DrGTs Highest yield, monster strain would still be just as valued if it was called NL x G13?
> Folks want it for the yeild not for the name.


I would only want it if it was positively the real true original pure genetics. I only supply myself so having a massive producing strain is not of major importance to me. In my case the high is always more important than the yield. Even though I am not an indica fan I would like to be able to grow and sample 'the legend' and a cross with 'the legend' that produces like mad would not be anywhere near as appealing sounding to me, especially at the price that is being asked. 

If I wanted a G13 cross I would just purchase Mr. Nice Seeds G13 Widow or G13 Skunk. and get 18 regular seeds of the G13 Skunk for $81.31 or 18 regular seeds of G13 Widow for $97.57 and be sure to end up with more females for the money and have far less risk of going through hermie Hell because of feminized seeds.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 13, 2011)

I also grow for myself in a lil cab.
I got no room for Big plants. So Ill prolly never try DrGTs G13.
But I also have got no room for males, an wont try MrNiceSeeds anytime soon either.

LoL

I am skeptical of it being Pure G13, Or that G13 was ever Liberated from the U of Miss. 
But I do believe Drgt's G13 is the G13 Neville gave Ortega. And that it should be the same G13 as DDs.

So the Pros -its Feminized, high potency, Big yield an good taste. Has pedigree with some big names in the cannabis community.

An Cons-Its feminized, No way to ever really prove its Pure G13, high cost 65$ ea. Descriptions of smell not the same - Fruit vs Shit. 
(an his Acapulco Gold may have sucked ?)


----------



## Brick Top (May 13, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> (an his Acapulco Gold may have sucked ?)


Check out this review and decide for yourself:



Grower Report - CaptainChronic on November 16, 2005, 3:34 pm Acapulco Gold from Dr Greenthumb rated 6.43 

Overall Rating: 6 Effect: Somewhat heady 
Potency: 5 Stature: Average size 
Yield: 9 Phenotype: Sativa 
Ease: 7 Indoor: 65 to 70 days 
Appearance: 7 Outdoor: Not Listed 
Odor Level: 6 Odor: Lemon lime, spicey, hazey smell 
Taste Level: 5 Taste: Fresh piney taste 
Grower's Tilt: 6 Sexes: Standard (M/F) 
SI Rating: Not Listed Vintage: Not Listed 

I got 14 beans in the pack from Dr. Greenthumb. I germinated all of them, and all of them came up. Out of the 14, I only got 2 males, and the other dozen were females. For the most part, they were pretty stable, some phenos varied in smell and apperance, but most were similar in every way. The Acapulco Gold is a very easy plant to grow, no special attention needed, and she took any nutrients that I gave her without any problems. For a sativa, shes also a very fast flowering plant. I flowered them kind of small, expecting alot of stretch, but they did not stretch nearly as much as I planned on. Now overall in flowering, the AG is great all around. Now the best part about this plant is the yeilds that it gives. I got monster yeilds from the AG, more than most all of my other strains. *Now the reason I got these AG seeds, is because I wanted to find a keeper AG mom, one that is a knockout like the AG from back in the 70's. Well that was not the case here. The Acapulco Gold from Dr. Greenthumb was some of the weakest bud I've smoked. The potency is very poor. You have to smoke alot of this stuff to catch a good buzz.* The taste is alright, smooth but nothing special. The smell is also nothing special when dried, just a fresh piney smell. In flower she smells really good, like lemon lime mixed with a hint of Haze. So overall, the AG is not a keeper in my opinion. I was very dissapointed with the potency of this one. *I suppose if you started about a couple hundred of these seeds to find that special potent pheno, you may have found a keeper mom, but other than that, I wouldn't waste the money on these if your looking for something that is like the original AG from 30 years back.* If it wasn't for the amazing yeilds she gave me, I would have been exteremely unsatisfied.


Garden Information for this report 
Bloom Wattage Used: 1100w to 2000w 
Average Plant Height: 96 
Plants per Sq. Foot: 1.00 
Average Yield per Plant: 3.00 
Pruning or Plant Style: Perpetual Harvest 
Fertilization Method: Mix of chemical and organic 

Veg under fluros. Flower under two 1000 watt HPS's. The flowering space is around 13 x 10. Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil is used from start to finish. In veg there fed Fox Farm Grow Big, Hygrozyme, and Liquid Karma. In flower they are fed Fox Farm Tiger Bloom, Earth Juice Bloom, PBP Bloom, Liquid Karma and Hygrozyme. 


http://www.weedopolis.com/component/content/article/117-overgrow-strain-guide/269.html


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2011)

One thing that struck me a funny about this is the amount of veiws this topic gets...Im journaling the G13 on 3 sites and all 3 of them put together dont have as many views as this thread.
I guess people would rather argue about it then take a look at it growing out..??????????????????


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;jmpb8r6R80c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmpb8r6R80c[/video]


----------



## a dog named chico (May 13, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I also grow for myself in a lil cab.
> I got no room for Big plants. So Ill prolly never try DrGTs G13.
> But I also have got no room for males, an wont try MrNiceSeeds anytime soon either.
> 
> ...


 Exactly my point, nothing more to say.


----------



## frmrboi (May 13, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> Exactly my point, nothing more to say.


then don't, PLEASE !


----------



## Beansly (May 13, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> One thing that struck me a funny about this is the amount of veiws this topic gets...Im journaling the G13 on 3 sites and all 3 of them put together dont have as many views as this thread.
> I guess people would rather argue about it then take a look at it growing out..??????????????????


more like a lot of people are following this thread (the other one that linked here).


----------



## Brick Top (May 13, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> One thing that struck me a funny about this is the amount of veiws this topic gets...Im journaling the G13 on 3 sites and all 3 of them put together dont have as many views as this thread.
> I guess people would rather argue about it then take a look at it growing out..??????????????????



I am following the same discussion on several site too and you are right, this thread has been far more active in posts and views. But then this site does have a larger membership than some of the others do so that in part accounts for increased activity. 

On some sites, while there is arguing, there is also more discussion and discussion between people who know a lot more about the true history of G13 than here. The more arguing that goes on the more it increases resulting in far more posts but far fewer post with any meaning than 'F-you' like there is so much of here thanks to there being so many bottom dwellers here who always insist on trolling and starting arguments that then get out of hand. 

But what I get from the actual discussion parts, from the various boards, is that people are dubious and many are unwilling to shell out such a high price per seed on an unknown. What Dr. Greenthumb named G13 and is selling as pure and original genetics might be, and likely is, a good strain, but people are not just wanting to purchase a good strain, they want to purchase the Real McCoy and lacking true verification, and I mean true verification, many are going to hold back. 

The thing is most people never grew or smoked G13. No matter how good the strain Dr. Greenthumb named G13 is, just being good will not be true verification of it being the pure genetics he is claiming it to be. Most growers would be totally without a comparative base that would allow them to grow it and smoke it and then say, yep, that's just like I used to grow and smoke. So growing it could easily get someone some good smoke, but it will never be enough for true verification of what that smoke actually is for almost all growers. 

It might turn out to be the original, but it is more likely to at best be a hybrid, and if someone wants a G13 hybrid for about $5.00 to $8.00 per seed (regular seeds) they can get 18 regular G13 Widow or G13 Skunk from Mr. Nice Seeds and end up with far more female plants for their dollar ... so why risk paying such an outlandishly high price for an unknown that is likely at best a G13 hybrid when you know you can purchase known high quality G13 hybrids for WAY, WAY, WAY less money and have more female plants? 

If someone is willing to make a purchase on blind faith and blind faith alone, and in the end still not know for sure if what they received is what they actually wanted, paid for and received or not ... then more power to them .. I say have at it .. go for it. 

But on the various sites I am a member of and others I lurk at where this same discussion is going on there are a lot of people who are unwilling to buy a pig in a poke and then only be able to hope they got what they wanted and paid a very high price for.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 13, 2011)

I am amazed that Nevile Said if your talking Indicas Listen to Ortega.

Does anyone know Where can I get Dogless/Ortegas Roadkillskunk or Garlic Bud?
I would Pay G13 Money for them.

Lol.


----------



## Brick Top (May 13, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Does anyone know Where can I get Dogless/Ortegas Roadkillskunk or Garlic Bud?
> I would Pay G13 Money for them.
> 
> Lol.



Head over to MNS forums and PM them and ask. They're both there .. I got a PM there from dogless yesterday so it is not like it would be difficult to contact one or both.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I am following the same discussion on several site too and you are right, this thread has been far more active in posts and views. But then this site does have a larger membership than some of the others do so that in part accounts for increased activity.
> 
> On some sites, while there is arguing, there is also more discussion and discussion between people who know a lot more about the true history of G13 than here. The more arguing that goes on the more it increases resulting in far more posts but far fewer post with any meaning than 'F-you' like there is so much of here thanks to there being so many bottom dwellers here who always insist on trolling and starting arguments that then get out of hand.
> 
> ...


I think thats a reasonable take on the matter.
I have a couple small issues with it though.
Once the many journals are done it wont be blind faith people are going on ( if the plants turn out like i think) people will want it for its merits, regardless of pedigree. Maybe not as many, but alot are still buying it now, and will continue to do so.Thats somewhat based on how many journals and such that i have seen.
And then if the hybrids you mentioned dont stack up (are there journals for these?) that would be reason enough to spend the extra money for many.


----------



## Coast captain (May 13, 2011)

As if the only people buying and growing these plants all are members on canna forums. I can't imagine how many seeds he's sold, you think cause you only see 5 grows of it on the net only 5 people are growing it, that makes Alot of sense. Some people have lives outside of the net and some people realize they don't have to mortgage their house to buys seeds even 67 dollars ones. Nothing venture nothing gained.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2011)

Coast captain said:


> As if the only people buying and growing these plants all are members on canna forums. I can't imagine how many seeds he's sold, you think cause you only see 5 grows of it on the net only 5 people are growing it, that makes Alot of sense. Some people have lives outside of the net and some people realize they don't have to mortgage their house to buys seeds even 67 dollars ones. Nothing venture nothing gained.


I agree with everything you just said.


----------



## frmrboi (May 13, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If someone is willing to make a purchase on blind faith and blind faith alone, and in the end still not know for sure if what they received is what they actually wanted, paid for and received or not ... then more power to them .. I say have at it .. go for it.
> 
> But on the various sites I am a member of and others I lurk at where this same discussion is going on there are a lot of people who are unwilling to buy a pig in a poke and then only be able to hope they got what they wanted and paid a very high price for.


Hmmmmm, a lot of low lying fruit here that must be harvested before it rots: 
"then more power to them .. I say have at it .. go for it" <----- reckless grammer
a pig in a poke <---speaking of poking pigs, Why does Brick Top keep pigs, surely not because he enjoys the smell of them.
that crow don't taste too bad now does it brick ? and it's LOW FAT ! not like those "crisps" you love to chow down on when you can't get owts.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2011)

"when you can't get owts"

dude youre killin me!
lol!!!!!


----------



## Brick Top (May 13, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I think thats a reasonable take on the matter.
> I have a couple small issues with it though.
> Once the many journals are done it wont be blind faith people are going on ( if the plants turn out like i think) people will want it for its merits, regardless of pedigree. Maybe not as many, but alot are still buying it now, and will continue to do so.Thats somewhat based on how many journals and such that i have seen.
> And then if the hybrids you mentioned dont stack up (are there journals for these?) that would be reason enough to spend the extra money for many.



If 1000 people who never grew or smoked G13 ever before in their life grow the strain Dr. Greenthumb named G13 and they all give glowing reports, a 5 out of 5 star rating, and say it must be the real thing, would that in any way be actual proof that it is pure G13? NOPE, not if at least some of them had grown the real thing before and were familiar enough with it to be positive and they were among the ones who said it must be the real deal. It would still remain a case of buying a pig in a poke. 

And I did not mean to sound like a hybrid would, as you put it; "stack up," to the original genetically pure G13 but it is likely that Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is a hybrid so they they would likely; "stack up" or possibly even be better, say in the case of G13 Widow. And even if they turned out to only be hybrids that are equal in quality $5.00 to $8.00 or $9.00 per seed for 18 regular seeds that would get someone more females for their dollar would still be a far better value just when it comes to price plus it would eliminate the feminized seed hermie risk.


----------



## Brick Top (May 13, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Hmmmmm, a lot of low lying fruit here that must be harvested before it rots:
> "then more power to them .. I say have at it .. go for it" <----- reckless grammer
> a pig in a poke <---speaking of poking pigs, Why does Brick Top keep pigs, surely not because he enjoys the smell of them.
> that crow don't taste too bad now does it brick ? and it's LOW FAT ! not like those "crisps" you love to chow down on when you can't get owts.



You must really be very proud of your wife to keep posting her picture over and over and over again. And as for those; "crisps" he/she is holding, well in the U.S. what you evidently call crisps are not called crisps here and for the heck of it I Googled the brand and it's a British Company and they are not sold down here in the Southeastern U.S.... but clearly they are sold in your neck of the woods since your wife, by the looks of him/her, evidently lives off them.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 13, 2011)

Coast captain said:


> As if the only people buying and growing these plants all are members on canna forums. I can't imagine how many seeds he's sold, you think cause you only see 5 grows of it on the net only 5 people are growing it, that makes Alot of sense. Some people have lives outside of the net and some people realize they don't have to mortgage their house to buys seeds even 67 dollars ones. Nothing venture nothing gained.


You do realize most of the journals you see are from people who were given seeds for free don't you?


----------



## Hotwired (May 14, 2011)

The picture of the chicken in the background gets me hot


----------



## Brick Top (May 14, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> The picture of the chicken in the background gets me hot


Considering the looks of frmrboi's he/she wife that he keeps posting I'm sure the picture of the chicken in the background gets him hot too. It's almost certain that when frmrboi and his fat he/she wife have sex he's either thinking of the chicken in the picture .... or his favorite sheep Baaabette.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> You do realize most of the journals you see are from people who were given seeds for free don't you?


 
Ive Grown free seeds from Dr Greenthumb, Paradice, Magnus Gen, DnA, Serious seeds an more in the last year.
Most people are growing free seeds from Attitude?

I get free seeds from attiude an still am shoping around else where for Hardcore breeders who make fems. (Dr GT , Sannies an others)
Cause Attitude pissed me off.
A few free seeds wont buy me off. I think Im Done with em.


----------



## frmrboi (May 14, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> dude youre killin me! lol!!!!!


Good thing I showed some restraint, don't want to kill anyone even if it is at Brick Top's expense, least not until you finish that pure, real, G13 grow.



Hotwired said:


> The picture of the chicken in the background gets me hot


You know Brick Top might be persuaded to part with it if you prance around in a French maid outfit at his home, he fancies that a lot.


----------



## Coast captain (May 14, 2011)

I don't care if people got free seeds. I guess you do again my point is Alot of people aren't waiting for some asshole to come on the Internet and confirm or deny if it's real or not. But then again we don't all live behind computer screens hoping to insult each other at every chance we get right? Why doesn't anyone make demand Vic high smoke sub's space queen or no one will buy tga seeds either that makes sense. Or maybe you can conduct a spiritual meeting and connect with sandy wienstien from te grave to tell you it's real g13 all these explanations are plausible and I hope every breeder gets hung out to dry until the stoner community on riu deems them worthy to buy seeds. Sounds logical right? Again the point is not everyone lives by canna forums I buy what I want but I guess when I was 14 I would have waited for someone else to tell me what to buy too.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> You do realize most of the journals you see are from people who were given seeds for free don't you?


And do you realize how many people have told me that they paid for them and are not doing journals?
I dont really know if you point is true or not, because i have seen at least 2 journals that were paid for seeds.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 14, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Ive Grown free seeds from Dr Greenthumb, Paradice, Magnus Gen, DnA, Serious seeds an more in the last year.
> Most people are growing free seeds from Attitude?
> 
> I get free seeds from attiude an still am shoping around else where for Hardcore breeders who make fems. (Dr GT , Sannies an others)
> ...


The attitude gives free seeds as a marketing ploy to make people think they are getting a deal, which most of the time they're not and they are a distributor not a breeder. Greenthumb gave out seeds to actually get some grow journals out there, 20 years in business and you can hardly find any people growing his gear.



Coast captain said:


> I don't care if people got free seeds. I guess you do again my point is Alot of people aren't waiting for some asshole to come on the Internet and confirm or deny if it's real or not. But then again we don't all live behind computer screens hoping to insult each other at every chance we get right? Why doesn't anyone make demand Vic high smoke sub's space queen or no one will buy tga seeds either that makes sense. Or maybe you can conduct a spiritual meeting and connect with sandy wienstien from te grave to tell you it's real g13 all these explanations are plausible and I hope every breeder gets hung out to dry until the stoner community on riu deems them worthy to buy seeds. Sounds logical right? Again the point is not everyone lives by canna forums I buy what I want but I guess when I was 14 I would have waited for someone else to tell me what to buy too.


 What explanation? There has been nothing but lies and back tracking from Greenthumb, or did you forget that Greenthumb called out DD for about a month during which his story changed and now we're just supposed to forget that he lied in the first place and caused all of this confusion. Now dogless sticks up for him and he couldn't be more vague. The only reason I brought up the free seeds is because otherwise you would have been hard pressed to find any grow journals at all.

We don't need Vic to smoke Subs Space Queen because some of us have grown BCGA Space Queen as well as Reeferman's and Sub's.

Don't you get tired of making new accounts?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

because his prices suck and he is a scam artist. how dare you charge that much for a little ass seed. especially when u can go get it Mr. Nice anyway. thats like buying a big mac from mc dougals for 7.00 when u can get the real big mac from mcdonalds for 3.50. dr.gt genetics aree no different than any of the other "elite" breeder. his prices are just higher and his distribution sucks. he woulda been on attitude otherwise, like everybody else.


----------



## Beansly (May 14, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I am amazed that Nevile Said if your talking Indicas Listen to Ortega.
> 
> Does anyone know Where can I get Dogless/Ortegas Roadkillskunk or Garlic Bud?
> I would Pay G13 Money for them.
> ...


Neville seems like a cool dude. He hates genetic hoarding and besides Simon from Serious Seeds, no on in the industry takes breeding more seriously. Hell, he said that he's been working on Garlic Bud for over 20 years and it's still not ready to him! That's dedication. That's passion. That's a big "Fuck You" to the world governments and 'big money' that would profit from the illegality and prohibiton of marijuana, and in Monsanto's case, the eventual destruction of the hobbyist gardener (_see Monsanto Terminator Project)._
Dogless gave his genetics to Neville recently as you probably know, and said that it's up to him what he want's to do with Roadkill Skunk and Garlic Bud, but I don't think that after all tis time and work he's NOT gonna release it sometime. I guess we'll have to wait...damn it.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Greenthumb gave out seeds to actually get some grow journals out there, 20 years in business and you can hardly find any people growing his gear.
> 
> 
> Uh...thats guess work at best and not very good guess work at that, Greenthumb didnt give me these seeds to journal, i did that on my own. You must not be looking very hard or at all because there are journals of his stuff on just about everysite if you look for them. Grasscity, MMMA, RIU, THC Farmer, Treatingyourself, Cannacollective,Greenpassion are just a few of the sites with Greenthumb journals in progress or finished.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 14, 2011)

Most of them are from the same people and very recent. On MMMA 70% of the threads are from 1 person.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 14, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Most of them are from the same people and very recent. On MMMA 70% of the threads are from 1 person.


no one really cares anymore


----------



## fletchman (May 14, 2011)

Stonedmentalcase and a few others here, are realizing the Agony of defeat, LOL!!


----------



## frmrboi (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> dr.gt genetics aree no different than any of the other "elite" breeder. his prices are just higher .


Oh yeah ? DJ Shorts are in the same price range and they aren't even feminized.



fletchman said:


> Stonedmentalcase and a few others here, are realizing the Agony of defeat, LOL!!


I love the smell of Dr Greenthumb haters fear sweat in the morning !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Oh yeah ? DJ Shorts are in the same price range and they aren't even feminized.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Dr Greenthumb haters fear sweat in the morning !


FUCK DJ SHORT PRICES TOO but i admire his breeding. and as far as calling dr.gt a breeder pshhhh , how are you a breeder when all your strains are someone elses or s1's?
im not a hater of dr. gt i promise. im a HATER OF CHARGIN A ARM N A LEG FOR SOMETHING WORTH SO LITTLE. A LITTLE ASS SEED THAT IS. IT IS A CON.


----------



## frmrboi (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im not a hater of dr. gt i promise..


Smell like one to me !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

lol, i'm really not. im just against his prices. re-read what i typed. i never hated just stated.
he could send me beans anyday, just dont expect me to pay him those price for em. i make my own seeds too, so i dont see how u could charge so much for such an easy process. especially making the s1's, its not like he sellin the bud. 
.


----------



## Brick Top (May 14, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Stonedmentalcase and a few others here, are realizing the Agony of defeat, LOL!!


That is absurd. Nothing has been substantiated by anyone who is unquestionable. No one who is expert enough and reputable enough has as of yet grown out the strain Dr. Greenthumb named G13 and said that without any doubt it is the original pure genetics of G13. 


In a message that was posted and claimed to have come from Dr. Greenthumb he said, that he named the strain he purchased G13 and felt it was or he wouldn't have paid as much for it, but that only time will tell and if it turns out to not be real G13 he will change the name. 

Unless the person who posted that messages lied about it coming from Dr. Greenthumb you have Dr. Greenthumb himself saying maybe it is and maybe it isn't and if it isn't he will change the name. If he were 100% positive would he say that? HELL NO! He would say it's the real deal, period, thee end. 

Nothing has been proven or decided other than in those with closed minds who decided right away that it is true G13 because they really want it to be true G13 or because they are pure Dr. Greenthumb pimps who would protect him even if he were selling industrial hemp seeds and calling it G13.


----------



## Brick Top (May 14, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Oh yeah ? DJ Shorts are in the same price range and they aren't even feminized.


The not being feminized part is a real plus. There is less of a chance of going through hermie Hell when you grow from regular seeds than when you grow from feminized seeds. 

But I can see why you would be attracted to something being; "feminized." That helps to explain why you are so proud of your big fat feminized he/she wife holding the bag of; "crisps" that you keep posting his/her picture almost daily. 




> I love the smell of Dr Greenthumb haters fear sweat in the morning !


Does it smell as sweet to you as the sweat percolating in the folds of the flesh of that big fat he/she wife of yours that you are so in love with and so proud of that you keep posting his/her picture over and over and over again? So, which; "smell" do you love more those who are intelligent enough to doubt and question the stain Dr. Greenthumb named and marketed as being G13 or the; "smell" of that big fat he/she wife of yours that you have repeatedly posted the picture of?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> In a message that was posted and claimed to have come from Dr. Greenthumb he said, that he named the strain he purchased G13 and felt it was or he wouldn't have paid as much for it, but that only time will tell and if it turns out to not be real G13 he will change the name.
> 
> Almost correct but not quite...he didnt name the strain g13 that he purchased, it was sold to him as pure G13 and thats why he paid so much. And he said if its "reliably demonstrated" (read proved) to not be pure then he would change the name. A lot of people are reading into that post and getting it wrong in my opinion.
> 
> ...


That sentence could also have been written this way....
"Nothing has been proven or decided other than in those with closed minds who decided right away that it wasnt true G13 because they really want it not to be true G13 or because they are pure Dr. Greenthumb discreditors who would attack him even if he were selling pure g13 seeds and calling it a g13 cross."


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 14, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> That sentence could also have been written this way....
> "Nothing has been proven or decided other than in those with closed minds who decided right away that it wasnt true G13 because they really want it not to be true G13 or because they are pure Dr. Greenthumb discreditors who would attack him even if he were selling pure g13 seeds and calling it a g13 cross."


That's like saying "God exists, prove he doesn't" the burden of proof falls on the seller. It shouldn't matter if he runs an illegal business he should still have some ethics. If you like his gear great, the only thing people have a problem with is his misrepresentation.


----------



## Brick Top (May 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> In a message that was posted and claimed to have come from Dr. Greenthumb he said, that he named the strain he purchased G13 and felt it was or he wouldn't have paid as much for it, but that only time will tell and if it turns out to not be real G13 he will change the name.
> 
> Almost correct but not quite...he didnt name the strain g13 that he purchased, it was sold to him as pure G13 and thats why he paid so much. And he said if its "reliably demonstrated" (read proved) to not be pure then he would change the name. A lot of people are reading into that post and getting it wrong in my opinion.
> ...





Dr Gruber said:


> That sentence could also have been written this way....
> "Nothing has been proven or decided other than in those with closed minds who decided right away that it wasnt true G13 because they really want it not to be true G13 or because they are pure Dr. Greenthumb discreditors who would attack him even if he were selling pure g13 seeds and calling it a g13 cross."



There has been vastly more evidence provide of the unlikelihood of the strain that Dr. Greenthumb named G13 and is claiming to be the pure genetic form of the original G13 than evidence of it being the pure genetic form of the original G13.

That is undeniable by anyone who is unbiased and who is honest.


----------



## frmrboi (May 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That is undeniable by anyone who is unbiased and who is honest.


no, just to those who are terrified of having to admit they were wrong and eat crow.


----------



## Brick Top (May 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> That is undeniable by anyone who is unbiased and who is honest.





frmrboi said:


> no, just to those who are terrified of having to admit they were wrong and eat crow.




As I said: *"**There has been vastly more evidence provide of the unlikelihood of the strain that Dr. Greenthumb named G13 and is claiming to be the pure genetic form of the original G13 than evidence of it being the pure genetic form of the original G13."

There has been absolutely no proof whatsoever that the strain Dr. Greenthumb named G13 is the real true original genetically pure G13 ... none whatsoever. 

But there has been a mountain of evidence that shows that it is extremely unlikely to be **the real true original genetically pure G13.

Those are facts and since that is how it is there is no reason for anyone on either side of the argument to need to eat crow. You just HOPE that by claiming the facts are all in and an accurate decision has been made that your inaccurate claim will be accepted and because of that those who have claimed the strain Dr. Greenthumb named G13 is **the real true original genetically pure G13 will then be seen as having come out on top, having been correct, when as to date they are no closer to being correct than I am to galactic central point. 

You know it, I know it and your frightening fat he/she wife that you keep posting that picture of while grinning at you with his/her 'I want you again" look and holding a bag of; "crisps" knows it too. You just refuse to accept and admit it.
*


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> because his prices suck and he is a scam artist. how dare you charge that much for a little ass seed. especially when u can go get it Mr. Nice anyway. thats like buying a big mac from mc dougals for 7.00 when u can get the real big mac from mcdonalds for 3.50. dr.gt genetics aree no different than any of the other "elite" breeder. his prices are just higher and his distribution sucks. he woulda been on attitude otherwise, like everybody else.


That is your opinion and you are entitled to it. As I have stated many times before you can charge whatever you want for a product, if you don't like it then don't buy it, but that doesn't make them scammers. 
Check out this link of expensive food, http://www.nydailynews.com/money/toplists/10_most_expensive_foods_on_earth/10_most_expensive_foods_on_earth.html $25,000 for a dessert and guess what? Someone buys it and gets to eat it. If you could eat it for free, wouldn't you try it? 

And you can't get G13 from Mr Nice, isn't that the whole point of DRGT releasing it? In oanother post you claimed doc isn't a breeder because all he does is make s1s. Well, unfortunately that's what everybody wants and buys. For the record all of these are created by DRGT, 747, Big laughing, Big Purps, Chumaluma, Colombian skies, Endless Sky, Fire Hydrant, Iranian autoflower, jazz, kashmiri, mellenium bud, Matanuska Thunderfuck, Niagara, Niagra x shiva, sweet 105 and The Dope. Think about it, how harrd is it to get your seeds sold at Attitude? They sell any breeder stuff they have no standards, just profit margins. DRGT doesn't want to be associated with that and has his own customer base and seed shop.


----------



## fletchman (May 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That is absurd. Nothing has been substantiated by anyone who is unquestionable. No one who is expert enough and reputable enough has as of yet grown out the strain Dr. Greenthumb named G13 and said that without any doubt it is the original pure genetics of G13.
> 
> 
> In a message that was posted and claimed to have come from Dr. Greenthumb he said, that he named the strain he purchased G13 and felt it was or he wouldn't have paid as much for it, but that only time will tell and if it turns out to not be real G13 he will change the name.
> ...


 
When I bought my seeds, I wanted what DoubleD has been growing for years, it so happens DD calls it "G13"

Nevil said he gave his G13 cut to DD and Jim Ortega, Jim Ortega said he sold the cut to Greenthumb, what dont you get?

Im gonna make my $200 back many times over on the 1st run. And if it's a special plant that people like, I will keep it around, if not I wont grow it again. I have many strains and plenty of seed I haven't even germinated yet. 

Some people think $200 for 3 seeds is a "risk", I guess I like to live on the edge

Im not out anything, the 3 "G13" plants that I have, are fun to grow, and Im glad I bought the seed.

Im sure BrickTop and StonedMentalPatient would enjoy growing it also, but they are just too damned stubborn.


----------



## Brick Top (May 14, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> And you can't get G13 from Mr Nice, isn't that the whole point of DRGT releasing it?


That would be partially correct, at least if it turns out that the strain that Dr. Greenthumb named and marketed as being the genetically pure original G13 is just that and not a hybrid as it seems far more likely to be. If it turns out to be what it most likely is, a hybrid, than you can purchase any number of G13 hybrids that they, or the G13 in them, did originally come from hybrids created by Nevil, and you can purchase them much cheaper and in regular seeds so you remove a large percentage of the risk of going through hermie Hell like you risk with any feminized seed.

And even if it is the original, the reason I said what you said would be only partially correct is the main reason for Dr. Greenthumb to release it would be profit and profit alone. It would not at all be like he would do it just because he is some magnanimous munificent human being who only or mainly wanted the tokers of the world to have the chance to grow and smoke true G13 and since no one else had his incredible generosity caused him to provide a product that no one else is providing. 

Plus if he were positive it is genetically pure G13 he would not have said he gave that to the name of what he purchased or that only time will tell if it is the real deal or not and if it turns out to not be real he will change the name. Instead he would flat out say it is real true original genetically pure G13, period, thee end .. and he would stick with that and stand by that and not basically say maybe it is and maybe it isn't and it it turns out not to be he will rename it.


----------



## Brick Top (May 14, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Im sure BrickTop and StonedMentalPatient would enjoy growing it also, but they are just too damned stubborn.


As I have said several or more times now, if it is proven to be real, which I have also said I hope to be the case, even though I am not an indica fan I would like to grow it. I would like to see what 'the legend' is like. 

But I have never been one to buy a pig in a poke and right now that is what Dr. Greenthumb named G13 and is selling as being genetically pure original G13.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That's like saying "God exists, prove he doesn't" the burden of proof falls on the seller. It shouldn't matter if he runs an illegal business he should still have some ethics. If you like his gear great, the only thing people have a problem with is his misrepresentation.


You missed my point...im saying that there are a lot more people saying "i know for a fact" that its not pure g13 then there are people who are saying they"know for a fact" its real. The point BT was making is only looking at one side of the issue.

And by the way... circumstancial evidnece whether its a mountain or a mole hill is still circumstancial and doesnt prove anything. What will that evidence become if Nevile comes out and says its the real deal? But wait....im begining to see that no matter what Nevile says it wont be proof enough. Lets face it...until they can do DNA testing on MJ we wont ever know if any strain is real or not. Can you state for the record right here and now that if Nevile says its the real deal you will concead that its the real thing and therefore admit you are wrong about Greenthumb?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That would be partially correct, at least if it turns out that the strain that Dr. Greenthumb named and marketed as being the genetically pure original G13 is just that and not a hybrid as it seems far more likely to be. If it turns out to be what it most likely is, a hybrid, than you can purchase any number of G13 hybrids that they, or the G13 in them, did originally come from hybrids created by Nevil, and you can purchase them much cheaper and in regular seeds so you remove a large percentage of the risk of going through hermie Hell like you risk with any feminized seed.
> 
> And even if it is the original, the reason I said what you said would be only partially correct is the main reason for Dr. Greenthumb to release it would be profit and profit alone. It would not at all be like he would do it just because he is some magnanimous munificent human being who only or mainly wanted the tokers of the world to have the chance to grow and smoke true G13 and since no one else had his incredible generosity caused him to provide a product that no one else is providing.
> 
> Plus if he were positive it is genetically pure G13 he would not have said he gave that to the name of what he purchased or that only time will tell if it is the real deal or not and if it turns out to not be real he will change the name. Instead he would flat out say it is real true original genetically pure G13, period, thee end .. and he would stick with that and stand by that and not basically say maybe it is and maybe it isn't and it it turns out not to be he will rename it.


You keep saying Doc named it that and not the person who gave it to him...are you doing that on purpose or is it just a mistake?


----------



## OGMan (May 14, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> You missed my point...im saying that there are a lot more people saying "i know for a fact" that its not pure g13 then there are people who are saying they"know for a fact" its real. The point BT was making is only looking at one side of the issue.
> 
> And by the way... circumstancial evidnece whether its a mountain or a mole hill is still circumstancial and doesnt prove anything. What will that evidence become if Nevile comes out and says its the real deal? But wait....im begining to see that no matter what Nevile says it wont be proof enough. Lets face it...until they can do DNA testing on MJ we wont ever know if any strain is real or not. Can you state for the record right here and now that if Nevile says its the real deal you will concead that its the real thing and therefore admit you are wrong about Greenthumb?


This is not even about Greenthumb! Neville said he gave the G13 to DoubleDs and Dogless. We don't have a photo of the one Dogless has but we do have lots of photos of Doubleds. Doubleds look completely and exactly like yours Dr. Gruber from Dr. Greenthumb and Neville has said the photos he's seen of Doc's G13 are identical to the plant he gave Doubleds and Dogless. All the grow journals look the same too and we are seeing no phenos that might indicate it is a cross. None. Now I have few doubts it is G13 in fact I'm pretty sure it is but if it's not it can hardly be construed as Doc's fault


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2011)

OGMan said:


> This is not even about Greenthumb! Neville said he gave the G13 to DoubleDs and Dogless. We don't have a photo of the one Dogless has but we do have lots of photos of Doubleds. Doubleds look completely and exactly like yours Dr. Gruber from Dr. Greenthumb and Neville has said the photos he's seen of Doc's G13 are identical to the plant he gave Doubleds and Dogless. All the grow journals look the same too and we are seeing no phenos that might indicate it is a cross. None. Now I have few doubts it is G13 in fact I'm pretty sure it is but if it's not it can hardly be construed as Doc's fault


That is actually true but i dont think they will see that point.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 14, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> You missed my point...im saying that there are a lot more people saying "i know for a fact" that its not pure g13 then there are people who are saying they"know for a fact" its real. The point BT was making is only looking at one side of the issue.
> 
> And by the way... circumstancial evidnece whether its a mountain or a mole hill is still circumstancial and doesnt prove anything. What will that evidence become if Nevile comes out and says its the real deal? But wait....im begining to see that no matter what Nevile says it wont be proof enough. Lets face it...until they can do DNA testing on MJ we wont ever know if any strain is real or not. Can you state for the record right here and now that if Nevile says its the real deal you will concead that its the real thing and therefore admit you are wrong about Greenthumb?


Nevil hasn't said anything or even seen it in person. Dogless even said he worked the clone. Just because they had the clone doesn't mean it survived in it's original form.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Nevil hasn't said anything or even seen it in person. Dogless even said he worked the clone. Just because they had the clone doesn't mean it survived in it's original form.


Can you state for the record right here and now that if Nevile says its the real deal you will concead that its the real thing and therefore admit you are wrong about Greenthumb?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 14, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Can you state for the record right here and now that if Nevile says its the real deal you will concead that its the real thing and therefore admit you are wrong about Greenthumb?


My problem as stated above is how they maintained it when Shanti and Nevil couldn't. Dogless said he worked the clone so it sounds like he bred it back to health which I could see. Nevil smoked Kangas G13 cross and thought it was like G13 it's been twenty years since he had it in it's pure form so I'd agree that it's G13 related but until someone accounts for how it was maintained and why there are differences in it's traits I'll definitely have my doubts. All parties have something to gain for legitimizing this cut in order to stir up business being lossed due to the rise in demand for American genetics. Not to mention Nevil also smoked Sour D and said it was super silver haze.

Shanti even has his doubts. He doesn't understand why all of a sudden this just now popped up and wonders why Nevil didn't get it back when it originally died if he new someone who had it.


----------



## Brick Top (May 14, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> You keep saying Doc named it that and not the person who gave it to him...are you doing that on purpose or is it just a mistake?





> 05-12-2011 02:57 AM #1338
> *OGMan*
> 
> 
> ...


Now that came from OGMan, one of, if not the biggest, Dr. Greenthumb supporter here and he said; "*Here's what Greenthumb said about it*." Following that the messages that according to what OGMan apparently is claiming came from Dr. Greenthumb himself it begins. "*we are getting a lot of grief and hate about our naming this strain g13."*Why would he say; "our naming this strain G13" if the strain was already named G13? Why would Dr. Greenthumb rename the strain the very same thing that it was already named? He wouldn't. No one would bother to say I will now call G13 by the name of G13. Now he went on to say; "we were assured over and over again that it was g13" but that makes no sense whatsoever in that if it were already named G13 that Dr. Greenthumb would have said; "*we are getting a lot of grief and hate about our naming this strain g13." 

**I believe what we saw there was a bit of a Freudian slip on the part of Dr. Greenthumb. The slip was to admit that he named the strain G13 before going on to claim; "**we were assured over and over again that it was g13."**
*
That indicates the strain had some different name, if it had a name at all, and Dr. Greenthumb then decided to name it G13. 

Evidently you missed OGMan's message and since in that message Dr. Greenthumb said he, or they, evidently as in Dr. Greenthumb Seeds, decided to name the strain G13, so I say how it was clearly named G13 after Dr. Greenthumb received it, as he clearly indicated himself in the message that OGMan posted on  05-12-2011 at 02:57 AM and was Message #1338.

That is if OGMan was being honest and the message he posted did in fact come from Dr. Greenthumb, as he said it did when he said; "*Here's what Greenthumb said about it*." If OGMan is telling the truth than Dr. Greenthumb, or the Dr. Greenthunb staff/employees, of which Dr. Greenthumb would always have final say over, did in fact name the strain G13. 

Why would that be done if the strain already carried the name of G13?


----------



## Biggybuds (May 15, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> And you can't get G13 from Mr Nice, isn't that the whole point of DRGT releasing it? In oanother post you claimed doc isn't a breeder because all he does is make s1s. Well, unfortunately that's what everybody wants and buys. For the record all of these are created by DRGT, 747, Big laughing, Big Purps, Chumaluma, Colombian skies, Endless Sky, Fire Hydrant, Iranian autoflower, jazz, kashmiri, mellenium bud, Matanuska Thunderfuck, Niagara, Niagra x shiva, sweet 105 and The Dope. Think about it, how harrd is it to get your seeds sold at Attitude? They sell any breeder stuff they have no standards, just profit margins. DRGT doesn't want to be associated with that and has his own customer base and seed shop.


i can tell you this is absolutely true. greenthumb wouldn't sell his seeds to attitude if they were the last distributor on earth and he doesn't wholesale to anyone else either, so he gets a lot of hate from people who can't make any money selling his seeds


----------



## Biggybuds (May 15, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> My problem as stated above is how they maintained it when Shanti and Nevil couldn't. Dogless said he worked the clone so it sounds like he bred it back to health which I could see. Nevil smoked Kangas G13 cross and thought it was like G13 it's been twenty years since he had it in it's pure form so I'd agree that it's G13 related but until someone accounts for how it was maintained and why there are differences in it's traits I'll definitely have my doubts. All parties have something to gain for legitimizing this cut in order to stir up business being lossed due to the rise in demand for American genetics. Not to mention Nevil also smoked Sour D and said it was super silver haze.
> 
> Shanti even has his doubts. He doesn't understand why all of a sudden this just now popped up and wonders why Nevil didn't get it back when it originally dies if he new someone who had it.


ahh but it didn't just all of a sudden show up. doubled d has been growing his for years and hippy friends of dogless have also been growing it for years


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 15, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> My problem as stated above is how they maintained it when Shanti and Nevil couldn't. Dogless said he worked the clone so it sounds like he bred it back to health which I could see. Nevil smoked Kangas G13 cross and thought it was like G13 it's been twenty years since he had it in it's pure form so I'd agree that it's G13 related but until someone accounts for how it was maintained and why there are differences in it's traits I'll definitely have my doubts. All parties have something to gain for legitimizing this cut in order to stir up business being lossed due to the rise in demand for American genetics. Not to mention Nevil also smoked Sour D and said it was super silver haze.
> 
> Shanti even has his doubts. He doesn't understand why all of a sudden this just now popped up and wonders why Nevil didn't get it back when it originally died if he new someone who had it.


I understand thats how you feel..i have for some time now. I dont mean to be rude but either you dont understand my question or you just wont answer it...here it is again.

"Can you state for the record right here and now that if Nevile says its the real deal you will concead that its the real thing and therefore admit you are wrong about Greenthumb?"

Maybe you are answering it without answering it and that answer would be "no", you wont concead its the real deal no matter what Nevile says?????
Is that correct?
If it is what will it take to be proved to you?


----------



## Brick Top (May 15, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> i can tell you this is absolutely true. greenthumb wouldn't sell his seeds to attitude if they were the last distributor on earth and he doesn't wholesale to anyone else either, so he gets a lot of hate from people who can't make any money selling his seeds



Attitude has over 90 different breeder lines ... some the very highest quality breeders in the world. Do you honestly believe Attitude's owner(s) are upset and; "hate" Dr. Greenthumb for not selling wholesale to them? Do you honestly believe that adding Dr. Greenthumb's line to the 90-plus other breeder's lines that Attitude has that it would make a major difference in profitability? 

If so ... as the Aerosmith song goes ... "dream on."

If anyone would gain the most profit-wise it would likely be Dr. Greenthumb. He would not earn every penny from every bean he produced but his increased exposure to the world market would increase and his overall number of beans sold would likely go up and he would more than make up any profit differential in volume of sales.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I understand thats how you feel..i have for some time now. I dont mean to be rude but either you dont understand my question or you just wont answer it...here it is again.
> 
> "Can you state for the record right here and now that if Nevile says its the real deal you will concead that its the real thing and therefore admit you are wrong about Greenthumb?"
> 
> ...


I addressed what it would take to convince me. The answers to a few simple questions: Why is the G13 now being described as a huge yielder with a slightly fruity terpene profile when it was originally described as a fecal matter smelling afghan that had low yields with prolific resin production and where has the resin production gone because I'm not seeing it? Why is it that just now, after 20 years, Nevil is remembering that he gave it to people? Shanti wonders this too.


----------



## bajafox (May 15, 2011)

I don't know why you bother replying to frmrboi anymore, all of his posts are to bait in what he labels "Greenthumb haters" and after 140+ pages, none of his posts contain anything worth reading



Brick Top said:


> The not being feminized part is a real plus. There is less of a chance of going through hermie Hell when you grow from regular seeds than when you grow from feminized seeds.


I made the mistake of ordering feminized seeds when I started growing a year ago... It is nice to not have to start a lot of seeds and find a female but I've had a few feminized plants hermie on me wasting weeks, if not months worth of work. All of my future seed orders will most likely be regulars unless there is a feminized strain that I just have to have.


----------



## Brick Top (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dr Gruber*
> I understand thats how you feel..i have for some time now. I dont mean to be rude but either you dont understand my question or you just wont answer it...here it is again.
> 
> "Can you state for the record right here and now that if Nevile says its the real deal you will concead that its the real thing and therefore admit you are wrong about Greenthumb?"
> ...





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I addressed what it would take to convince me. The answers to a few simple questions: Why is the G13 now being described as a huge yielder with a slightly fruity terpene profile when it was originally described as a fecal matter smelling afghan that had low yields with prolific resin production and where has the resin production gone because I'm not seeing it? Why is it that just now, after 20 years, Nevil is remembering that he gave it to people? Shanti wonders this too.



While I know the initial question was not asked of me, and that I have said if Nevil gives it his stamp of approval I will accept it as being true G13, even though I also find it odd that only now Nevil remembers who he gave it to. But last night I was thinking about something and it could explain the differences without it being a hybrid, but if so it would then also mean that it would not be exactly genetically the same as the original. 

According to Romulan Joe the original Romulan was a tall lanky long flowering strain. Over the decades each shorter bushier heavier producing faster flowering phenotype was used for breeding and over time a tall lanky long flowering strain became a short bushy heavier producing shorter flowering strain. Certain genetic traits were being increased and it altered the plants and to a degree it also altered the buzz because of it. Certain genetics were being bred out and others increased, even though it was only being bred with itself. 

Maybe something similar has taken place with G13 and certain genetic traits have been bred out, or lessened greatly, and others increased by the selective breeding of different or preferred phenotypes ... but that would be altering the genetics from the original and that could explain the differences in description, but it might also mean it no longer has the same buzz it one had, it's genetics would have been changed even though not through hybridization. I am not saying that is what has happened, or how probable it might be, but it is possible.


----------



## OGMan (May 15, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Attitude has over 90 different breeder lines ... some the very highest quality breeders in the world. Do you honestly believe Attitude's owner(s) are upset and; "hate" Dr. Greenthumb for not selling wholesale to them? Do you honestly believe that adding Dr. Greenthumb's line to the 90-plus other breeder's lines that Attitude has that it would make a major difference in profitability?
> 
> If so ... as the Aerosmith song goes ... "dream on."
> 
> If anyone would gain the most profit-wise it would likely be Dr. Greenthumb. He would not earn every penny from every bean he produced but his increased exposure to the world market would increase and his overall number of beans sold would likely go up and he would more than make up any profit differential in volume of sales.




 When Greenthumb's Cindy 99 was voted best of 2009 or 2010 at High Times, Attitude tried to expropriate it and sell the seeds even though they had none nor any prospects of getting any, until Doc chewed them out and they took their ad down but I agree with you Bricktop, Attitude wouldn't care but lots of other smaller distributors might and I'm sure do


----------



## frmrboi (May 15, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I don't know why you bother replying to frmrboi anymore.


because he's a bigger man than you, MUCH bigger.


----------



## Brick Top (May 15, 2011)

frmrboi said:


>


Don't you have a different picture of your he/she wife to post? I don't know about anyone else but seeing the same picture of your wife over and over again is getting old. 

I am curious though .... did you have to widen the door to your trailer so your he/she wife can get in and out or do you just grease up his/her sides and shove as hard as you can when he/she wants to go out or some in?


----------



## frmrboi (May 15, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I don't know about anyone else...


shut up and eat yer "crisps"


----------



## Brick Top (May 15, 2011)

OGMan said:


> When Greenthumb's Cindy 99 was voted best of 2009 or 2010 at High Times, Attitude tried to expropriate it and sell the seeds even though they had none nor any prospects of getting any, until Doc chewed them out and they took their ad down but I agree with you Bricktop, Attitude wouldn't care but lots of other smaller distributors might and I'm sure do


I am sure that if some smaller seedbank could land Dr. Greenthumb seeds, especially if they were the only ones other than the Doc to sell them, it would make a big deal to them .. but they they likely would not be big enough to draw enough customers to sell enough to make it worth it to Doc. 

I don't blame him for not wholesaling his seeds. When you do than you run the risk of counterfeit packs and beans being made, like were sold to Attitude by a wholesaler claiming them to be DJ Short gear and soon you have people questioning your quality. In some ways it is better to have total control. But if you look at big business in general, how many products are only sold direct to consumers by their manufacturer? 

Say you have a product that has 100% markup in it if you sell it direct and only 80% markup in it if you wholesale it to others to then sell. Which makes you more money, if you sell 100 items yourself or if you wholesale 10,000 items for someone else to earn a profit on when they resell it? 

Their are advantages to both routes and it just depends on which is of a higher priority to a businessperson.


----------



## Brick Top (May 15, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> shut up and eat yer "crisps"


Shut up and eat your he/she wife.


----------



## Hotwired (May 15, 2011)

On a more serious note............someone please straighten that picture out. It is totally crooked in its frame and bothers me. thanks


----------



## fletchman (May 15, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That would be partially correct, at least if it turns out that the strain that Dr. Greenthumb named and marketed as being the genetically pure original G13 is just that and not a hybrid as it seems far more likely to be. If it turns out to be what it most likely is, a hybrid, than you can purchase any number of G13 hybrids that they, or the G13 in them, did originally come from hybrids created by Nevil, and you can purchase them much cheaper and in regular seeds so you remove a large percentage of the risk of going through hermie Hell like you risk with any feminized seed.
> 
> And even if it is the original, the reason I said what you said would be only partially correct is the main reason for Dr. Greenthumb to release it would be profit and profit alone. It would not at all be like he would do it just because he is some magnanimous munificent human being who only or mainly wanted the tokers of the world to have the chance to grow and smoke true G13 and since no one else had his incredible generosity caused him to provide a product that no one else is providing.
> 
> Plus if he were positive it is genetically pure G13 he would not have said he gave that to the name of what he purchased or that only time will tell if it is the real deal or not and if it turns out to not be real he will change the name. Instead he would flat out say it is real true original genetically pure G13, period, thee end .. and he would stick with that and stand by that and not basically say maybe it is and maybe it isn't and it it turns out not to be he will rename it.


 
I thought It says "The original Nevils cut-First pure G13 seed ever"?

What dont you get? Hello? Bricktop are you there?

Doc bought what was told to him to be Nevil's G13 cut.

He bought it for a large amount of money, and he calls it What Nevil called it.

You would do the SAME thing.


----------



## fletchman (May 15, 2011)

Some people grow Mids, and some others dont care what seed cost, and explore the path to find the finest cannabis on earth.

I try many breeders, and want to grow many many strains, if I could find something over the top, I'll pay for it, seed cost is the least of my concerns.


----------



## dirk d (May 15, 2011)

anyone actually grow this g-13 out? like to get the opinion of someone who's grown it out and has a grow journal


----------



## Brick Top (May 15, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I thought It says "The original Nevils cut-First pure G13 seed ever"?
> 
> What dont you get? Hello? Bricktop are you there?
> 
> ...


What is it about what Dr. Greenthumb said that you don't get?


*05-12-2011 02:57 AM #1338 
OGMan 





Ganja Smoker Pot Head








Join DateAug 2009LocationSligo, IrelandPosts368 






Here's what Greenthumb said about it. Now lets just wait for the grow reports

"we are getting a lot of grief and hate about our naming this strain g13."

Right there that states that Dr. Grentumb, and presumably those who work for him, named the strain and of course Dr. Greenthumb would have final say in what name was given. It clearly states; "our naming this strain G13." Not calling it what it had already been known by, but instead: "naming this strain G13." 

If someone were to name a strain that already had a name who would say, gee, I'll give it the same name? That would not be a case of naming the strain and it is clear that the strain was named, it did say; "our naming this strain G13." 






the cut came from a very reliable source and we were assured over and over again that it was g13 or we wouldn't have splashed out so much money to aquire it.

Click to expand...

That only says that Dr. Greenthumb was reassured over and over again that the cut came from a reliable source, but why if he knew or fully believed or even was just fairly certain that it was G13 would he mention; "our naming this strain g13?"  

Why would he need to name G13, G13? He didn't say something like 'we decided to stick with the original name of G13.' He saur; "our naming this strain G13." 




we grew it out to confirm that in our opinion it was g13 and used our own experience combined with doubleds g13 as a yardstick since there doesn't seem to be any one cohesive description and much folklore.

Click to expand...

He clearly states; "one cohesive description" and that in their; "opinion it was g13." opinion 



o·pin·ion

&#8194; &#8194;[uh-pin-yuh




n] 
&#8211;noun 1. a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty. 

2. a personal view, attitude, or appraisal. 

 
In simple English, Dr. Greenthumb and whoever else looked at the plant and sampled it made a guess that it was G13. 

 



once convinced we were dealing with an exceptional plant from a reliable source we worked with the plant for a year before releasing it in S1 seed form.

Click to expand...


He said he/they were; "convinced" that they; "were dealing with an exceptional plant," but he does not say convinced that they were dealing with G13, just with; "an exceptional plant" that they went on to name G13, as was clearly stated. 






it is in the public domaine now where all strains belong and only time will tell if we were right or wrong

Click to expand...

That does not sound like Dr. Greenthumb or anyone else was totally convinced that it was G13 since he said; "only time will tell if we were right or wrong." That more points to what I said above, that basically a guess was made and based on that guess the name G13 was given to what he called; "an exceptional plant," that he did not then say is/was in fact G13.





but either way it is a spectacular plant

Click to expand...

Again that does not sound like Dr. Greenthumb, or anyone else involved in the naming of the plant was/is convinced it is in fact G13 since he clearly states; "but either way it is a spectacular plant," meaning it might be G13 and it might not be G13 but either way it is; "a spectacular plant."





and nobody can loose on it or we wouldn't sell it.

Click to expand...

If it turns out that it is not G13, which is likely the case, then anyone who wanted true G13 and ordered what they believed was true G13 and paid the very high price to get true G13 would have in fact lost out. They could still end up with a good strain, but it would not be what they wanted, what they thought they were purchasing, what they were told they were purchasing, it would not be what they paid for and it would not what they expected to received. 





we have a lot invested in this plant but if in the long run it is reliably demonstrated to not be g13 we will change the name we've applied to it in a new york minute but not one second before.

Click to expand...

If Dr. Greenthumb had been so; "convinced" it appears that he is less convinced now or else he would not be saying; " if in the long run it is reliably demonstrated to not be g13 we will change the name we've applied to it." And did you notice how that sentence ended? He said; "change the name we've applied to it," which further proves that Dr. Greenthumb, likely along with his employees who all talked it over, gave the strain the name G13 and that it did not in fact come with that name and that Dr. Greenthumb was not fully convinced it was/is G13 ... or else there would be absolutely no reason for them to name the strain, to apply the name G13 to the strain because it was real and if it came with the name G13 it would just be G13 and not need to be named by Dr. Greenthumb, there would be no need and no reason to have to name it, to have to apply a name to it because it would already have one and he did not state that the decision was made to stick with, to go with, to keep the original name of G13 rather than name it, rather than apply a name to the strain, like was done.

This appears to be another case of his fake Acapulco Gold, though allegedly a higher quality fake strain or hybrid G13. His message comes across as preemptive damage control for when it clearly turns out that the strain is not pure G13. He will be able to point back and say the source was believed to be reliable and based on all we had to go on in his/their opinion it was what it was sold to him as being, but heck, he was fooled .. but that won't matter because it is; "an exceptional plant" and; "a spectacular plant" so even though he was fooled and 'unintentionally' misled everyone who purchased it believing they were going to receive true G13, in his opinion all's well that ends well and no one should have any reason to be upset or distrust him or say that he misled people or lied or misrepresented or anything at all like that. 

If he were sure it was G13 he would flat out say the strain is G13 and he would not have said they named it G13 and he would not have said only time will tell or that either way it turns out, true G13 or not, everyone should still be cool and the gang with it and with him. 

Clearly he knows it is not pure G13 or he suspects it is not pure G13 and that it will come out or he would not be hedging his bet like he did with that message. He would not be preemptively covering his own ass like that unless he felt there clearly was a distinct need too do so.


​*


----------



## sniffer (May 16, 2011)

they dont care about covering there ass ,
they can call it anything they want ,, you buy it or you dont buy it , 
you really think the seedcompanys/breeders care , 
its all about money


----------



## Brick Top (May 16, 2011)

sniffer said:


> they can call it anything they want ,, you buy it or you dont buy it


Just try explaining one thing ... if Dr. Greenthumb purchased true G13, a legendary strain that if real would likely sell like hotcakes, why would he ever consider renaming it anything else. Clearly there was thought put into what to name it so even if it was real G13 there had to be a point where consideration was given to giving it a different name if in the end the decision was made to name it G13. And if it was true G13 it already had a name, that being G13, so why would be say that he decided to name the strain G13? 



> <b>*05-12-2011 02:57 AM #1338
> OGMan
> 
> 
> ...



*Try to make some sort of logical sense out of what Dr. Greenthumb said and see what conclusion you come to. What does;* "*our naming this strain g13." and; "**in our opinion" and; "**there doesn't seem to be any one cohesive description" and; "**once convinced we were dealing with an exceptional plant" and; "**and only time will tell if we were right or wrong but either way" and "**if in the long run it is reliably demonstrated to not be g13 we will change the name we've applied to it" add up to in your mind? Why say those things if Dr. Greenthumb was/is positive that he has real true original genetically pure G13? 

*"*our naming this strain g13."* *"the name we've applied to it" Don't those two things alone cause you to question what the strain actually is? Who would do those things, who would even consider doing those things, as in, name a strain and apply a name to a strain that is allegedly a legendary strain with a legendary name? 

OK, here's a hypothetical example: Tomorrow Serious Seeds is sold to some other seed company. Would the seed company that bought Serious Seeds need to name AK47, AK47 or White Russian, White Russian? Aren't they already AK47 and White Russian? Don't they already have names? Would there be any reason or any sense for the new owners to say they decided to name the strains AK47 and White Russian? Unless the owner of the seed company that bought out Serious Seeds was a complete and utter moron wouldn't he or she just keep the very same famous names that are known worldwide? There would be no need to name the strains just as there would be no need for Dr. Greenthumb to do what he did, name the strain he purchased G13, as he clearly states he did, not only once but twice in the quoted message. 

If he knows that he has real true original genetically pure G13 there is no logic or rationale to most of what he said, none, none whatsoever. So why in the wide, wide world of sports would he ever say what he said?


*


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 16, 2011)

Because when he purchased the strain he could have renamed it whatever he wanted.

But he kept "G13" .
Hell I would have named It "Drgreenthumbs Pure G13" if I was him.


But I think ortega asked him to call it "DDs G13"


----------



## Brick Top (May 16, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Because when he purchased the strain he could have renamed it whatever he wanted.
> 
> But he kept "G13" .



Your reading comprehension skills are a bit lacking.

He said; "*our naming this strain g13." and "the name we've applied to it*" 

Nothing whatsoever is said about any name being; "kept," the keeping and using of an existing name. Nothing at all.

Sure he could have named it anything he wanted to but if a strain has a name and you will be selling it under that name then there is no need for; "naming it" as Dr. Greenthumb clearly said he did. A name was chosen that was; "applied to it." That is not at all the same as keeping and using an existing name, no name was; "kept." A name was chosen and; "applied to it," 

Dr. Greenthumb went through the process of; "naming it." It said so in a message from him and there would be no reason whatsoever for him to go go through the process of; "naming it" and choosing a name that he: "applied to it" if it was already named G13 since that is the name he sells it under. 

His message was one of three things. A damn stupid mistake on his part for admitting what he admitted. A Freudian slip. Or he is laying the groundwork to cover his ass when it becomes clear to everyone that his original pure G13 is not original pure G13.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 16, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Your reading comprehension skills are a bit lacking.
> 
> He said; "*our naming this strain g13." and "the name we've applied to it*"
> 
> ...


 By your interpretation we would have to believe Doc payed $20,000 or so for an unnamed plant...kind of hard to believe wouldnt you say?
Lets remember that in posts and emails the standard of proper grammer and spelling, sentance structure, and such arent really a high priorty. 
To me its very simple what he was saying and it seems you want to hold him to a standard that no one else gets held to in posting.
Doc was sold a plant that was called g13 by the person who sold it to him...the naming of the plant you refer to was when he put it on his site as DD"s cut, Pure G13. When you have to use words on a website to describe something are you nameing it? Well, yes and no. 
You want to say "these are his exact words", well how about we try for his meaning instead of nitpicking to make it fit our story.
Would you pay $20,000 for a plant that someone told you might be g13? Your interpratation has a major hole in it, called common sense. Have you ever gotton into an argument where someone held you to your exact words and not what you meant? 
You then tell them "no- this is what i meant" and they still say, " these are your exact words" because they dont want to know what you really meant.
Dude, you are becoming transparent and I can see right through you.
You despretly want to control this argument and make everyone play by your rules, but if you used common sense it would give you batter chance of convincing people.Its like a little childish game you are playing..."this is what he said and im holding him to it"...whatever. I know you can read, but can you set down your bias and try to comprehend for just a minute?


----------



## wedgie (May 16, 2011)

i very rarely post here. i just browse and check out peoples grows and stuff. but, i've noticed that in many of the threads that i enjoy reading, brick top shows up with nothing but smart-ass comments and basically turns the thread to shit.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 16, 2011)

wedgie said:


> i very rarely post here. i just browse and check out peoples grows and stuff. but, i've noticed that in many of the threads that i enjoy reading, brick top shows up with nothing but smart-ass comments and basically turns the thread to shit.


thank you...............


----------



## digging (May 16, 2011)

Brick Top is super annoying !!!


----------



## bajafox (May 16, 2011)

digging said:


> Brick Top is super annoying !!!


You have the right to ignore his posts. Just go to his profile and add him to your ignore list and your problems are solved. If you keep reading his posts that's not his problem, it's yours.


BTW, I'm not defending him, his posts are getting repetitive (due to the Dr. GT lovers baiting him into the same bullshit over and over) and even considering adding him to my list as well. I can always just click on 'View Post' if I really wanted to read what he posted. It will also make the pages a lot smaller, lol


----------



## frmrboi (May 16, 2011)

bajafox said:


> due to the Dr. GT lovers baiting him into the same bullshit over and overl


yeah he's such a chump, you can suck him in without even trying. LOL


----------



## Brick Top (May 16, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> By your interpretation we would have to believe Doc payed $20,000 or so for an unnamed plant...kind of hard to believe wouldnt you say?


I have seen people say that Dr, Greenthumb paid $20,000.00 for the strain but I do not recall seeing a message that was, like the one OGMan posted, allegedly from Dr. Greenthumb where he himself said he paid that amount. In the message I am mentioning he only says; "*or we wouldn't have splashed out so much money to aquire it.*" when it comes to cost.



> Lets remember that in posts and emails the standard of proper grammer and spelling, sentance structure, and such arent really a high priorty.


Evidently, in your mind, neither is accurate selection of words. If someone said that they named something, that they applied a name to it, that is the total opposite of keeping and using a preexisting name. If the Dr. can't write a more precise, more accurate message than that he needs to hire a publicist or someone to take what he says and reword it into what he tried to say, and failed miserably at, so he does not end up saying the opposite of what he means. 




> To me its very simple what he was saying and it seems you want to hold him to a standard that no one else gets held to in posting.


All I want to do is hold him to his own words, as they were typed/said, that's all. It's not like I did what some here do and try to read between the lines and search for things that are not there but I would like for them to be there and then invent them myself and twist and spin what was said and then base what I say on that. and that it means precisely what he said?

What is so difficult for all you Dr. Greenthumb groupies and pimps and apologists to understand about him clearly stating *"our naming this strain g13." and "the name we've applied to it"* and that it means precisely what he said?



> Doc was sold a plant that was called g13 by the person who sold it to him...the naming of the plant you refer to was when he put it on his site as DD"s cut, Pure G13. When you have to use words on a website to describe something are you nameing it? Well, yes and no.


He said; *"**we were assured over and over again that it was g13." *But he also went on to say; *"**in our opinion it was g13*," but as he stated, regardless of being assured they grew out the plant and formulated an opinion. That means assurances or not they were not sure, they did not know, they were dubious enough to feel the need to grow it out and then make an assumption, a guess, and formulate an; "opinion." 

*o·pin·ion

&#8194; &#8194;[uh-pin-yuh




n] 
&#8211;noun 1. a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty. 

2. a personal view, attitude, or appraisal. 

 
In simple English, Dr. Greenthumb and whoever else looked at the plant and sampled it made a guess that it was G13. *

He also said; "*once convinced we were dealing with an exceptional plant"* and not once convinced we were dealing with pure G13. Along with *"and only time will tell if we were right or wrong but either way" and "if in the long run it is reliably demonstrated to not be g13 we will change the name we've applied to it"* None of that states it is pure G13, none of that states that Dr. Greenthumb was convinced it is pure G13, and only it being; *"an exceptional plant."*




> You want to say "these are his exact words", well how about we try for his meaning instead of nitpicking to make it fit our story.



OK, he said; *"**about our naming this strain g13.*" 

He said; *"the name we've applied to it."

*Take those two things and explain to me how in the English language they in any way state, say or mean that all Dr. Greenthumb did was to continue to call the strain by some original name it allegedly possessed.




> Would you pay $20,000 for a plant that someone told you might be g13? Your interpratation has a major hole in it, called common sense.


Your argument has a major hole in it, it's called giving Dr. Greenthumb the benefit of the doubt on anything and everything that he says that points to the strain not being pure G13. in other words, a total lack of common sense.





> Have you ever gotton into an argument where someone held you to your exact words and not what you meant?


In my entire life? Sure. Here though it is normally someone reading between the lines and attributing new meaning to what was said by what they themselves inserted between the lines and far less because of an actual word for word precisely as said message, or just totally attributing a new meaning to what I said that and virtually replying to nothing that I said. 





> You then tell them "no- this is what i meant" and they still say, " these are your exact words" because they dont want to know what you really meant.


I understand why you have a major interest in protecting the myth of Dr. Greenthumb having pure G13. You purchased it believing it is pure G13 and then went on and on about it and you don't want to be seen as being one of the suckers when it is made clear that it is not pure G13. 

But how can you explain away Dr. Greenthumb saying; *"our naming this strain g13." and; "in our opinion" and; "there doesn't seem to be any one cohesive description" and; "once convinced we were dealing with an exceptional plant" and; "and only time will tell if we were right or wrong but either way" and "if in the long run it is reliably demonstrated to not be g13 we will change the name we've applied to it" add up to in your mind? Why would he say those things if Dr. Greenthumb was/is positive that he has real true original genetically pure G13?*




> Dude, you are becoming transparent and I can see right through you.


The very same can be said about you. As I already said, you give Dr. Greenthumb the benefit of the doubt on anything and everything about the strain and what he says and you bought it and don't want to be seen as being one of the suckers he took in when the truth is made clear. 




> You despretly want to control this argument and make everyone play by your rules, but if you used common sense it would give you batter chance of convincing people.Its like a little childish game you are playing..."this is what he said and im holding him to it"...whatever. I know you can read, but can you set down your bias and try to comprehend for just a minute?


And you desperately want to defend Dr. Greenthumb for the reasons already mentioned and you want to blow as big and thick of a smokescreen as you can to try to help cover up the truth. 

All I did was quote a message that OGMan said came from Dr. Greenthumb, and repeatedly quoted it fully and completely, and then broke it down just about line by line to point out his actual words and draw attention to how they are not anywhere close to being the words of someone who is positive they purchased and have pure G13. 

What is so extremely difficult or impossible to understand about Dr. Greenthumb's own words, about what he said, that people are unable to see, understand and then accept?


----------



## Brick Top (May 16, 2011)

wedgie said:


> i very rarely post here. i just browse and check out peoples grows and stuff. but, i've noticed that in many of the threads that i enjoy reading, brick top shows up with nothing but smart-ass comments and basically turns the thread to shit.


Sometimes people do not want to know or hear the truth, and when they read it in blunt straightforward language they like it even less.


----------



## Brick Top (May 16, 2011)

digging said:


> ]Brick Top is super annoying !!!


So are people who seem, going by their join date and post count, to hardly if ever say anything, which means they almost never, if ever, help anyone here, but then they do feel the right time to post is when you feel the urge to slam someone and the right thing to say is to say something like you said. 

Almost two years as a member and you have 76 posts. You could hardly have helped anyone at all in that amount of time and with that few posts. Start a new thread with the title asking who I have helped and see what the results are. 

Of course there is always the distinct possibility that you do not help people because you do not know enough to help people and not that you do know enough to help people but are just unwilling to help them. 

There is always another distinct possibility that you have more than one account and keep "digging" just to slam someone with so you can do it without letting people know who is really doing it.


----------



## consumer reports (May 16, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Wow, what happened?
> Im not giving you shit but at why the change of heart?


 
I decided I would shoot dogless a pm and low and behold I got some answers.


----------



## Brick Top (May 16, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> I decided I would shoot dogless a pm and low and behold I got some answers.



And what are they? What did he say? 

He PM'd me saying he would answer my questions in PMs rather than in an open forum, so I asked him a few pertinent questions and he has yet to reply. 




> 05-12-2011, 09:40 PM
> dogless
> 
> 
> ...


 So four days ago I asked him several questions and have not heard back from him. Possibly he has been too busy to reply and possibly because after politely asking him a few pointed questions that would require true knowledge of some of what has been claimed about the G13 that is said to still exist and how they would require a detailed response I decided to close the PM with some levity and asked a few unrelated questions and maybe because of the intended jokes he believes I am a loon and not worthy of a response... but either way he contacted me, he offered to answer my questions, I asked questions and I have not received any answers as of yet. 

Maybe there will be some answers by tonight or by tomorrow .... maybe ... but there have been none so far.


----------



## consumer reports (May 16, 2011)

he did say if I had any additional ?'s to pm him before this past saturday since he wouldnt be back online till the july 4th holiday.I had a very pleasant exchange of pms.all i can say is I will no longer be bashing greenthumb


----------



## consumer reports (May 16, 2011)

Yo Bricktop tried to pm you but no can do


----------



## Brick Top (May 16, 2011)

consumer reports said:


> Yo Bricktop tried to pm you but no can do



Only members listed as contacts of mine can.


----------



## buds901 (May 19, 2011)

hey would you be able to pm some details consumer? only i am thinking of buying the seeds..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That would be partially correct, at least if it turns out that the strain that Dr. Greenthumb named and marketed as being the genetically pure original G13 is just that and not a hybrid as it seems far more likely to be. If it turns out to be what it most likely is, a hybrid, than you can purchase any number of G13 hybrids that they, or the G13 in them, did originally come from hybrids created by Nevil, and you can purchase them much cheaper and in regular seeds so you remove a large percentage of the risk of going through hermie Hell like you risk with any feminized seed.
> 
> And even if it is the original, the reason I said what you said would be only partially correct is the main reason for Dr. Greenthumb to release it would be profit and profit alone. It would not at all be like he would do it just because he is some magnanimous munificent human being who only or mainly wanted the tokers of the world to have the chance to grow and smoke true G13 and since no one else had his incredible generosity caused him to provide a product that no one else is providing.
> 
> Plus if he were positive it is genetically pure G13 he would not have said he gave that to the name of what he purchased or that only time will tell if it is the real deal or not and if it turns out to not be real he will change the name. Instead he would flat out say it is real true original genetically pure G13, period, thee end .. and he would stick with that and stand by that and not basically say maybe it is and maybe it isn't and it it turns out not to be he will rename it.


Well, BT is banned and not coming back supposedly but I'll answer this anyways. What I meant was, you can't get G13 in pure form from Mr Nice and if you could, I doubt DrGT would even bother releasing it as it would no way be lucrative enough to make it worth doing. Yes profit is his motivation, everybody needs money, and because as he said, whatever it is he wanted his customers to have this huge yeilding plant.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 19, 2011)

.........for $100 a seed. Yeah, he's such a stand up guy. Dogless admitted he worked the clone yet greenthumb still claims he has the original.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2011)

Hey dude, just a quick note to let you know that I'm done with RIU. The new hired guns (nazi's) have pushed me over the edge & that ain't what I was here for.
FYI, an ass load of veteran members have bolted over to riddlem3.com including myself.
Check if out if you like - hope to see you there.
Peace my friends.


*Many Many of my fiends are leaving.*
*Im as nice as I can fuckn be here?*
_*They censor ME/Us?*_
*An ban us for our opinoins?*
*Fuck this site.*
*Ill keep up My Drgt Journal for him as agreed.*
*But Im about done with RIU.*

*Where are yall going if leaving RIU?*


*Hope Riddleme lets me journal DrGt Chemo x Iranian over there..........................*


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 19, 2011)

No one cares that your leaving, no need for the large bold lettering. Do us a favor and take OGMan, Biggybuds, and digging with you.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Hey dude, just a quick note to let you know that I'm done with RIU. The new hired guns (nazi's) have pushed me over the edge & that ain't what I was here for.
> FYI, an ass load of veteran members have bolted over to riddlem3.com including myself.
> Check if out if you like - hope to see you there.
> Peace my friends.
> ...




you are now being banned for "recruiting" members to other sites. it's against the TOU and YOU brought it on yourself with this post. the blame is in your hands, my friend. good luck and happy growing.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 19, 2011)

another good one gone, shame


----------



## bajafox (May 19, 2011)

Back on topic, I still give a shit if this strain is real or not. Hopefully we get Neville's update one way or another by October, IMO, he has the final word.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 19, 2011)

It's looking more and more like some people might have had the clone but worked it to keep it from dying, so more evidence that Greenthumb doesn't have the original clone but a worked version. Dogless said he was going to answer questions in PM's but he never did.


----------



## frmrboi (May 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Dogless said he was going to answer questions in PM's but he never did.


 'cause he's offline 'till after the 4th of July, Duh !


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> No one cares that your leaving, no need for the large bold lettering. Do us a favor and take OGMan, Biggybuds, and digging with you.


Scar was never rude to you was he?


----------



## Green Dave (May 20, 2011)

I dont think he was rude at all
There are a lot more people that need to be band before him


----------



## supersymmetry (May 23, 2011)

i am brand new here. if anyone is interested, you can follow my g13 feminized grow in the journal forum. seed was germinated 6 days ago. any help would be awesome thx


----------



## skyr35 (May 31, 2011)

where to buy seeds and have shiped to usa with out going to jail ??????


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jun 1, 2011)

skyr35 said:


> where to buy seeds and have shiped to usa with out going to jail ??????


attitude seed bank, sannies seeds, dr.greenthumb, peakseedsbc, hempdepot, everyonedoesit. i am sure there are more. when you do order have the items go to a safe place.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 1, 2011)

all this talk about the g-13! wow. since it is legendary how the hell does anyone know 100% what it is. im a noob on this mythical g-13. is there an actual picture of the real deal somewhere? and if so how can we verify it? too bad there isnt dna testing for strains. that would put the whole subject down. now there's an idea DNA testing on strains. huh.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jun 26, 2011)

More evidence that the G13 from Greenthumb is a hybrid and being completely misrepresented.



Nevil said:


> I gave Ortega HPxNL1 and HP.1xG13.
> Legend has it that he's done wonders with it for 20+ years.
> Seeds from these lines are being planted as we speak (thanks Jim). I'll give you a report in due course.
> N.


http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/4367-questions-nevil-afghani-kush-lines-other-grail-9.html#post62819


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 26, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> More evidence that the G13 from Greenthumb is a hybrid and being completely misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/4367-questions-nevil-afghani-kush-lines-other-grail-9.html#post62819


Hey, is that HP - Hashplant?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jun 26, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Hey, is that HP - Hashplant?


yeah its Hash Plant, but the HP.1 is HP x NL#1 so the G13 that Nevil gave Dogless was HP x NL x G13


----------



## OGMan (Aug 26, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> yeah its Hash Plant, but the HP.1 is HP x NL#1 so the G13 that Nevil gave Dogless was HP x NL x G13


Uh, that would be wrong Mr. Know-it-all, it is definately NOT HP x NL x G13
what a lamebrain thing to say but that's par for the course for you isn't it. You have seen Dr. Grubers grow and there are other journals around now and it is an entirely new and STABLE plant to the scene and defo not a hybrid. Doc said it was G13 all along and it obviously IS G13


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 27, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Uh, that would be wrong Mr. Know-it-all, it is definately NOT HP x NL x G13
> what a lamebrain thing to say but that's par for the course for you isn't it. You have seen Dr. Grubers grow and there are other journals around now and it is an entirely new and STABLE plant to the scene and defo not a hybrid. Doc said it was G13 all along and it obviously IS G13


ROFLMAO! 

That strain screams hybrid. "New and stable"? What a joke. I guess sales aren't going so well for $100 a seed business or you wouldn't be here trying to get some attention, this thread has been inactive for 2 months. Anyone who isn't a complete newb is laughing their ass off at the gullible people buying into BS marketing scheme the Doc has going. High yields and low resin content, yeah that sounds just like the Nevil's G13 he has described in the past.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Aug 27, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> That strains screams hybrid. "New and stable"? What a joke. I guess sales aren't going so well for $100 a seed business or you wouldn't be here trying to get some attention, this threads been inactive for 2 months. Anyone who isn't a complete newb is laughing their ass off at the gullible people buying into BS marketing scheme the Doc has going.


LMAO, I take the whole summer off and this useless thread is still going


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 27, 2011)

i wish drum420 was here to tell us what he/she thinks.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 27, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> LMAO, I take the whole summer off and this useless thread is still going


Way to repeat what I basically just said and it was your buddy OGman that dragged this thread back up. I love how you bash me for posting in this thread but feel so compelled to post in it yourself.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Aug 28, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> LMAO, I take the whole summer off and this useless thread is still going


like i said...........


----------



## fletchman (Aug 28, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> That strain screams hybrid. "New and stable"? What a joke. I guess sales aren't going so well for $100 a seed business or you wouldn't be here trying to get some attention, this thread has been inactive for 2 months. Anyone who isn't a complete newb is laughing their ass off at the gullible people buying into BS marketing scheme the Doc has going. High yields and low resin content, yeah that sounds just like the Nevil's G13 he has described in the past.


 
Hey Drum, Im runnin it a second time dude, 

choppin my 3 $67 plants down today, im thinkin I'll get my money back, some real sticky shit. I'll let you know what my patients think of it soon. 

It might be a good breedin plant for future projects? White13? WiFi13?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2011)

Those crosses sound good. But aren't those all fem seeds? 
Are you going to try reversing one for pollen?


----------



## fletchman (Aug 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Those crosses sound good. But aren't those all fem seeds?
> Are you going to try reversing one for pollen?


Might get into breedin this winter, fuck, all Raskal does is reverse the "white" and dust other strains then calls it a day?

I have never had a Hermie dude, my rooms are tight.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2011)

@ stoned- by now everyone knows the price and those that have grown either like the results or don't so basically it is whT it is. Just let it be if people want to spend 67 dollars a seed then that's them.

Let's just leave this thread alone and please refrain from the name calling there's no need for it!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Might get into breedin this winter, fuck, all Raskal does is reverse the "white" and dust other strains then calls it a day?
> 
> I have never had a Hermie dude, my rooms are tight.


 Yes you are right but I don't know his methods on doing so. You don't want to do that one way and get a hermie stock.
Good luck and I would be glad to see how it turns out


----------



## fletchman (Aug 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes you are right but I don't know his methods on doing so. You don't want to do that one way and get a hermie stock.
> Good luck and I would be glad to see how it turns out


I have a few things in mind, gonna buy a breedin tent and make my own CS. If it works out, I'll send some of you guys some test beans.

lookin at nextgen Dynamite and Grapegod keepers im growin right now,

gonna grow out a pack of the "White" next for a "reverse" breeding mom, lol!


----------



## fletchman (Aug 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> @ stoned- by now everyone knows the price and those that have grown either like the results or don't so basically it is whT it is. Just let it be if people want to spend 67 dollars a seed then that's them.
> 
> Let's just leave this thread alone and please refrain from the name calling there's no need for it!


 
Thats cool dude, I admit $67 beans is kinda fucked up, but I didn't mind. I just like growin shit


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> @ stoned- by now everyone knows the price and those that have grown either like the results or don't so basically it is whT it is. Just let it be if people want to spend 67 dollars a seed then that's them.
> 
> Let's just leave this thread alone and please refrain from the name calling there's no need for it!


Look I didn't call anyone any names and I didn't drag this thread back up, OGMan did. Also, Fletchman, woody, and Scarhole are the ones trolling me. OGMan quoted me and I responded only to get reply's from people with no input but yet they felt the need to reply and bash me.


----------



## fletchman (Aug 28, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Look I didn't call anyone any names and I didn't drag this thread back up, OGMan did. Also, Fletchman, woody, and Scarhole are the ones trolling me. OGMan quoted me and I responded only to get reply's from people with no input but yet they felt the need to reply and bash me.


Im not bashin you dude, I wish you the best, 

The way I look at growin is, if you have to look at the price of beans, maybe you cant afford to grow? Just have fun with it man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Look I didn't call anyone any names and I didn't drag this thread back up, OGMan did. Also, Fletchman, woody, and Scarhole are the ones trolling me. OGMan quoted me and I responded only to get reply's from people with no input but yet they felt the need to reply and bash me.


Yes I know but I just figured to talk about the seed thing with you I was talking to everyone about the name calling and such.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 28, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Im not bashin you dude, I wish you the best,
> 
> The way I look at growin is, if you have to look at the price of beans, maybe you cant afford to grow? Just have fun with it man.



It's not the price it's the misrepresentation while trying to justify the misinformation with the price and vice versa.









Money is not the issue.


----------



## gettogro (Sep 8, 2011)

I chopped them a little early around 58 days. I over shot the veg time by at least a week. However I am quite happy with the G13 considering. I am going to run them a few more times and really dial it in. Even though the g13 yield quality suffered badly from the overveg, I still got some great yields. 

The 4 light plant 2.4 LBS
The 3 light plant 1.7 LBS
The 2 light plant .7 LBS runt plant looks like best quality cuz it was the smallest and made best use of the light





















































I am pretty confident I can break the 3lb mark next run I flipped them at 24" and I have some bushmaster or Pload standing by just in case.



















The smell is pretty strong, I dont have a very good sense of smell but its pretty dank, more earthy. Ill have a better smoke/smell report after I hear back from my "Patients" lol


I got almost 5 pounds of 3 plants, Very dank, sold them instantly. Call them G13 or whatever you want by the time these p's get to the street Im sure they will get renamed 100 times. I will absolutely be running this strain for a while. 4 pound indoor plants are defiantly possible with this strain. 

I dont know DR greenthumb from adam


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 8, 2011)

I seen @ Mr Nice home page he's got a sales promo looking "*Original g13*" pic up.....

I never trolled or called StonedMetalhead any bad names.....


----------



## Angry Pollock (Sep 8, 2011)

i dont know whats more impressive Stoned's seed collection or the G13


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 9, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> I seen @ Mr Nice home page he's got a sales promo looking "*Original g13*" pic up.....
> 
> I never trolled or called StonedMetalhead any bad names.....


It's not a sales promo it's just a pic of the original G13 mom which has been there for years.


----------



## OGMan (Sep 9, 2011)

Doc's G13 is wonderful medicine with a very high ceiling and lasts a long time too.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 9, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Doc's G13 is wonderful medicine with a very high ceiling and lasts a long time too.


Thats a fact.


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 12, 2011)

WOW
I was pm'd by a friend @ MrNice after mentioning I thought docs was a cross.
He has known Neville an Dogless for 20+ years.
He assured me that Neville did trade dogless pure G13.
Not a cross.

I now believe Dr GreenThumb has that pure G13.
Whoooot!


----------



## OGMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Doc and Dogless are friends and based on past experience with Doc I never doubted what he said. Neville also said that the photos of Doc's G13 were exactly the same as the plant he gave Dogless and Double D. Now there are plenty of grow journals that support Doc's claims as well and that's all good for the community


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 14, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Doc and Dogless are friends and based on past experience with Doc I never doubted what he said. Neville also said that the photos of Doc's G13 were exactly the same as the plant he gave Dogless and Double D. Now there are plenty of grow journals that support Doc's claims as well and that's all good for the community


Your delusional, Nevil hasn't posted anything in months and way before this mess started. If anything the grow journal's confirm it's a hybrid just from the structure and terpine profile. It's the complete opposite of the original.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 14, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Your delusional, Nevil hasn't posted anything in months and way before this mess started. If anything the grow journal's confirm it's a hybrid just from the structure and terpine profile. It's the complete opposite of the original.


youve grown the original?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> youve grown the original?


It's one of the most famous strains on earth and there has been plenty of information about her posted by the people responsible for it being worked with as in Sandy Weinstien and Nevil. How do you explain the original being described as a low yielding extreme hash plant and the current offering being a super high yielding plant with average resin production.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 15, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It's one of the most famous strains on earth and there has been plenty of information about her posted by the people responsible for it being worked with as in Sandy Weinstien and Nevil. How do you explain the original being described as a low yielding extreme hash plant and the current offering being a super high yielding plant with average resin production.


 
Do you ever answer a question? 
I guess the answer is "no" you have not grown the original and you are taking things written years ago as absolute fact. You actually have Zero experience with this strain and you go on as if you know with absolute certainty what the strain was like. You have faith in Nevils description but no faith in Nevils word today because he has made it pretty clear that Dogless story is true.
I do alot of journals and i find from time to time that when i revisit a strain that i havent smoked in awhile I find a subtle flavor that i missed the frst time around.
Peoples desrciptions and can be mis-leading and often wrong....did they even flush plants back then....or cure them? Taste can be tricky to nail down for me, i would asume everyone has that problem.
If i was you i would sit back and wait for Nevil to come out and clear it up because i have a strong feeling you are going to have to eat your words...and you have had alot of words on this so its going to be a big meal...enjoy!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Do you ever answer a question?
> I guess the answer is "no" you have not grown the original and you are taking things written years ago as absolute fact. You actually have Zero experience with this strain and you go on as if you know with absolute certainty what the strain was like. You have faith in Nevils description but no faith in Nevils word today because he has made it pretty clear that Dogless story is true.
> I do alot of journals and i find from time to time that when i revisit a strain that i havent smoked in awhile I find a subtle flavor that i missed the frst time around.
> Peoples desrciptions and can be mis-leading and often wrong....did they even flush plants back then....or cure them? Taste can be tricky to nail down for me, i would asume everyone has that problem.
> If i was you i would sit back and wait for Nevil to come out and clear it up because i have a strong feeling you are going to have to eat your words...and you have had alot of words on this so its going to be a big meal...enjoy!


 Keep trying to convince yourself. I'm not at all worried in the least, the obvious motive for trying to get one over on people is profit. If it were just a difference in terpine profile I could see maybe one persons description being different from another simply due people having people's pallets but the yield is something that's not going to change. In 20 years a low yielding plant turned into the "biggest commercial yielder " out there. Plants just all of a sudden start yielding more especially after 20 years.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 15, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Keep trying to convince yourself. I'm not at all worried in the least, the obvious motive for trying to get one over on people is profit. If it were just a difference in terpine profile I could see maybe one persons description being different from another simply due people having people's pallets but the yield is something that's not going to change. In 20 years a low yielding plant turned into the "biggest commercial yielder " out there. Plants just all of a sudden start yielding more especially after 20 years.


Okay, i guess we will just leave it at that...only one more question. If and when Nevil comes out and confirms it is the real deal, will you accept his word?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Okay, i guess we will just leave it at that...only one more question. If and when Nevil comes out and confirms it is the real deal, will you accept his word?


As long as he goes on record on why the strain all of a sudden is the "biggest yielder" out there when one of the goals of breeding it originally was to increase the yield.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Okay, i guess we will just leave it at that...only one more question. If and when Nevil comes out and confirms it is the real deal, will you accept his word?



I tend to think that people will have to wait a rather long time before Nevil comments on legitimacy, or lack there of, of Dogless' G-13 and Dr. Greenthumb's G-13. Some months back Nevil sent me a PM and it did not lead me to believe he has any plans of stepping into the middle of a never-ending argument. Some of what he said was not directly applicable to the G-13 discussion, some was about people who need not be mentioned here, but this is how he ended his PM.


> It appears to me that people on the MN forum prefer slander and bickering to discussion and debate about cannabis. The lack of civil behavior is what stops me from posting anymore. I'm sure that some people got what they want with my departure. The rest will have to accept the result.
> I don't know who you are, but I like your style of writing.
> Kind regards
> Nevil


He is fed up with the fighting, the arguing, the name calling and the people who claim to know it all, but don't know dick. I would not be surprised if he never returned to Mr. Nice forums, or any grow site. 

I also was sent a PM by Dogless, one I intended to save but unintentionally deleted it. He did not divulge any information and said nothing other than to claim that when Shantibaba and others claimed that G-13 lost vigor and died the real problem was a plant disease that he claimed to diagnose and then cure. He said he would answer any and all questions I had about his, alleged, real G-13. 

I asked Dogless what disease did the plants have, what was it called and what treatment was given that cured it. I mentioned that I wanted to ask my family members, ones with degrees in horticulture, about the disease and what, if anything, cures it. Dogless never replied. That was this Spring. 

Dogless sent me a PM, I did not first contact him. He made a claim that would, if true, explain how he and he alone managed to keep alive plants that died out on everyone else who had them, or allegedly had them. I asked the questions that could help to verify his claim or shoot down his claim, what the disease allegedly was and what treatment allegedly cured it. Dogless, after saying he would answer any and all questions I had, never replied, never said anything more to me.

That, to me, says that the disease and cure claim was fabricated. Why would Dogless not say what the disease was and what cured it if by doing so he would provide evidence of his claim to having true G-13 would be bolstered by doing so? It would tell how he managed to keep alive plants that died out in the hands of every other breeder/person who had them and lend at least a little credence to his claim of still having the original strain today. 

Dogless would almost certainly had to have identified the alleged disease for him to be able to find out how to allegedly cure it. The nature of deadly plant diseases are such that the odds that he did not identify the alleged disease and simply tried this and that, sprayed this and sprinkled that, and was lucky and cured the alleged disease would be astronomical. Even if in his alleged case he did get incredibly lucky and manage to cure some mystery disease he would still know what he did to cure it. He would want to retain that knowledge in case he was ever confronted with the situation again. That being the case, even if he was unable to tell me the name of the alleged disease he should have been capable of telling me what cured the alleged disease. 

He told me neither what the name of the alleged disease was or what cured the alleged disease. That was, again, after contacting me and saying that he would answer any and all questions I had about his alleged real G-13. 

He knew that I have family members who could tell me if the alleged disease he would have said actually existed and if so what, if anything, would cure it and if what alleged treatment he gave could or would have cured it. I fully believe that is precisely why Dogless never answered my questions, as he out of the blue offered to do. I am positive that he knew he would be caught in a fabrication if he attempted to answer what I asked, so he did not answer the questions I him only asked because he contacted me and made the offer to answer any and all questions I had. 

There will never be an answer to the question of is the Dogless G-13 real true G-13 or not that cannot be questioned, and questioned rightfully so. Not even Nevil saying that he believes that the Dogless G-13 is real would be proof positive. If someone who knew the real true G-13, who had it, who grew it, and who had the real true G-13 x NL5 could pick phenotypes of G-13 x NL5 that were more G-13-like and keep breeding them to each other, breeding back into the strain more true G-13 traits, and over time have a strain that could fool G-13's own mother into believing that it was the Real McCoy. Dogless, and others, have had more than enough time to do just that. 

Because of that there is no way that anyone will ever be able to factually prove that the alleged G-13 that exists today is a pure direct descendent of the original. It might be the Real McCoy. But absolutely nothing other than words and claims, most made by people who have absolutely no way or knowing, supports it being the Real McCoy.

When you add all that up it means that it is well past time to put this argument to bed because there can never be a resolution to it that would not be rightfully questionable and that means a never-ending argument. Albert Einstein defined insanity as doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. That is precisely what arguing over whether or not the G-13 being sold today is the Real McCoy or not is. Nothing changes, nothing is resolved, there are, and never will be, any different results from arguing about it. It is repeating the same thing over and over and expecting different results when there are none to be found. 

Today's G-13 will forevermore remain nothing more than what each individual wants and needs to believe it to be, and it will never be more than that and that alone. 


Thus endeth the sermon.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 16, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I tend to think that people will have to wait a rather long time before Nevil comments on legitimacy, or lack there of, of Dogless' G-13 and Dr. Greenthumb's G-13. Some months back Nevil sent me a PM and it did not lead me to believe he has any plans of stepping into the middle of a never-ending argument. Some of what he said was not directly applicable to the G-13 discussion, some was about people who need not be mentioned here, but this is how he ended his PM.
> 
> 
> He is fed up with the fighting, the arguing, the name calling and the people who claim to know it all, but don't know dick. I would not be surprised if he never returned to Mr. Nice forums, or any grow site.
> ...


Not a bad summation at all Sir.
I liked this line the best...."Because of that there is no way that anyone will ever be able to factually prove that the alleged G-13 that exists today is a pure direct descendent of the original. It might be the Real McCoy......

The rest of the quote in my opinion should have read something like this......" But absolutely nothing other than words and claims, most made by people who have absolutely no way or knowing, proves it to be false".

I think what Doless and Nevil have said so far leans in the direction of it being the real deal and what the people who have no way of knowing say, doesnt carry that kind of weight.
Its odd to me that people would read an old description from Nevil and take it as fact, and then go on to say he will be lying if he says its the real deal without explaining every detail to them. Is he a liar or not? Cant be both can it?


I can think of a few reasons off the top of my head why Dogless didnt answer you. Your idea about may be correct but Dogless could be in the same boat as Nevil, just sick and tired of it. I can only imagine how many PM's he got on this and probably many of them abusive from the people you mentioned that talk big but really dont know shit.

Okay...that all.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I can think of a few reasons off the top of my head why Dogless didnt answer you. Your idea about may be correct but Dogless could be in the same boat as Nevil, just sick and tired of it. I can only imagine how many PM's he got on this and probably many of them abusive from the people you mentioned that talk big but really dont know shit.


What you said would have made complete and total sense, IF not for the case being that Dogless PM'd me and totally out of the blue offered to answer any and all questions that I had about his alleged G-13. 

Had I sent him a PM asking questions what you said would could have been likely. But for him to contact me and offer to answer any and all my questions, but then when asked questions that would go a long way to either prove the possibility or disprove the possibility of his G-13 being real he would not reply says a lot, a lot more than some will accept. Had his disease and cure claim been factual his reply would have gone a long way to verify that and be evidence that there is a distinct possibility that his G-13 is what he claims it to be. 

The only logical reason for not answering my questions, especially after him contacting me, not me contacting him, and offering to answer any and all my questions, is because Dogless knew that his answers would be damning, that his answers would harm his claims rather than help and support his claims. 

I am sure that when Dogless contacted me and offered to answer any and all questions I had about his alleged G-13 he thought I would ask the typical run of the mill questions, the who gave what to who and when, etc., type questions, questions that if replied to could not result in any harm being made to his claims. The thing is I didn't ask that sort of question. And he knew that I would find out if his answers of what alleged disease the plants had and what allegedly cured the alleged disease were possible or not. Dogless could not answer those questions without being trapped in a box that he does not want to be trapped in. That, I am sure, is why he did not answer my questions like he offered to when he contacted me first by sending me a PM. 

I am not claiming that to be proof positive that his G-13 is bogus. But think about it a moment. Dogless claimed his alleged real true G-13 plants survived, when everyone else's died off, and that his survived because it was not a loss of plant vigor, like Shantibaba has said caused G-13 plants to die, and instead that it was a plant disease, and that he cured his plants. Wouldn't you think that if that were the case it would greatly help to bolster Dogless' claims if he were to divulge the alleged disease and the alleged treatment that allegedly cured it? 

Had Dogless done just that and the disease and cure he claimed was a legitimate disease and cure I would now be saying that regardless of all the things that make his G-13 appear to not be real there is a distinct undeniable chance that it is in fact real. If he told others, as in an open forum, the same thing and they were to research it and find it to be highly possible they would then also say the same thing, that there is a distinct undeniable chance that it is real, and that claim would be based on facts rather than on nothing more than personally chosen belief or hope like all people have now to go on. But Dogless did not do that even though doing so would go a long way to bolster his credibility.

Why do you think that is? Why pick someone out of the blue, contact them, offer to answer any and all of their questions, and when asked questions that if able to be answered honestly would go a long way to support their claims not do so and answer them fully and honestly? Why would someone not answer questions, questions they solicited, if the answer would help them prove a questionable claim they made to be true? 

The only logical conclusion that can be drawn is that the answers would almost assuredly prove the questionable claim to be false. If not, the promised offered answers would have been given by Dogless.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 16, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> What you said would have made complete and total sense, IF not for the case being that Dogless PM'd me and totally out of the blue offered to answer any and all questions that I had about his alleged G-13.
> 
> Had I sent him a PM asking questions what you said would could have been likely. But for him to contact me and offer to answer any and all my questions, but then when asked questions that would go a long way to either prove the possibility or disprove the possibility of his G-13 being real he would not reply says a lot, a lot more than some will accept. Had his disease and cure claim been factual his reply would have gone a long way to verify that and be evidence that there is a distinct possibility that his G-13 is what he claims it to be.
> 
> ...


I see your point...but i was coming at it the other way. If Dogless would have PM'ed me that would have been my question too and I dont know crap. I would think that would be a very expected question and he would have thought of that before making a false claim. If a newb like me would have asked that question he can be damn sure that someone like you would ask it and Im guessing he would have to be an idiot not to see it coming.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I see your point...but i was coming at it the other way. If Dogless would have PM'ed me that would have been my question too and I dont know crap. I would think that would be a very expected question and he would have thought of that before making a false claim. If a newb like me would have asked that question he can be damn sure that someone like you would ask it and Im guessing he would have to be an idiot not to see it coming.


Maybe you would have asked the same question as I did, but I still do not believe it would be a common question for Dogless to be asked. I have seen this same discussion taking place on several growing sites and not once have I seen anyone say they wonder what disease Dogless claims G-13 plants were allegedly susceptible to and what allegedly cures it. Nope, not once have I seen it mentioned in thousands and thousands of messages. That is why I have to believe it to be a less than common thing for people to ask him. 

But even if I am wrong about that why after contacting me through PM offering to answer any and all questions I had about what Dogless claims is original G-13 did he not answer my questions? If he didn't want to answer any more questions then I would think that he would not have contacted me and offered to answer any and all questions I had. The only logical reason for not answering is that I asked questions he did not expect and did not want to answer and knew if answered the answers would sink his battleship.

There is no reason whatsoever for someone to PM someone they have never been in contact with before and offer to answer any and all questions they have and then refuse to answer the questions asked. That is unless the questions asked were ones the person did not have answers to and or knew any answers they might give would discredit them.

Personally, I don't care if Dogless' G-13 is original or not. Either way it will not make even the slightest bit of difference to me. I only mentioned his contacting me and my asking him questions and then what followed, or more accurately, what did not follow, because it is one more bit of information people can consider and factor in when they make up their own mind about Dogless' G-13 being the original G-13 or it not being the original G-13.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 16, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Maybe you would have asked the same question as I did, but I still do not believe it would be a common question for Dogless to be asked. I have seen this same discussion taking place on several growing sites and not once have I seen anyone say they wonder what disease Dogless claims G-13 plants were allegedly susceptible to and what allegedly cures it. Nope, not once have I seen it mentioned in thousands and thousands of messages. That is why I have to believe it to be a less than common thing for people to ask him.


Oh...i thought i saw that question many times???? I will look it up and see.


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 16, 2011)

If you an/or friends made selfed fem seeds an kept a strain around in seed S1's
For you while they used clones as mothers for years tell you got out of prison.
Then you get original s1s are revive the old Strain. 

Would it be 100% the genetics of The parent? Just my newest theory.

I'll try an ask dogless your questions BT? Honnest!
What are they exactly? ( I'm kinda hammered right now)
Dogless is very concerned about DEA an tight liped about anything that happened before his MMJ Lic. 
( after 10 yrs In Prison who could blame him)
Witch is what all started the DD cover IMHO?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 16, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> If you an/or friends made selfed fem seeds an kept a strain around in seed S1's
> For you while they used clones as mothers for years tell you got out of prison.
> Then you get original s1s are revive the old Strain.
> 
> Would it be 100% the genetics of The parent? Just my newest theory.


NO, it would be similar but never the same.



> I'll try an ask dogless your questions BT? Honnest!
> What are they exactly? ( I'm kinda hammered right now)
> Dogless is very concerned about DEA an tight liped about anything that happened before his MMJ Lic.
> ( after 10 yrs In Prison who could blame him)
> Witch is what all started the DD cover IMHO?


Dogless wasn't tight lipped until people started asking questions he didn't want to answer. There's no excuse for Dr. G dragging DD into this when he had absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## digging (Sep 16, 2011)

Bricktop, enough already, just enjoy the forums  Geeesh !!!


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Bricktops a Ninja!
His input is always welcome IMHO.


Dogless comes home to the USA every3 mo.
When he offered BT answers This all just started.
His next return he has hundreds an hundreds of rude pms an Forum threads an says "fuck that".
"I'm not Saying anything without my attorney present."

DDs cut was Mentioned to avoid mentioning dogless (as a condition of sale) an spare him all this.
Cause Nev also gave DD G13 they said it was "DDs cut."
DD couldn't believe others had acess to "his" G13.

DD Started up the name calling an threats. An free seeds to all who bash DrGT.
Witch the mods here Edited alot of it out, back when they changed the name of this thread.( By the way it was Not RacerBoy or WBW )


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 17, 2011)

digging said:


> Bricktop, enough already, just enjoy the forums  Geeesh !!!




Riiiiiiiight ..... and I suppose the people who have been going on and on and on in the over 1,500 messages posted over months and months in this thread repeating their baseless opinions ad nauseam are not getting to be a bit much for you. 

Why is that?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with Scar on this...BT fire away!


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 17, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Oh...i thought i saw that question many times???? I will look it up and see.


By all means, check and see what you find. I suppose it is possible that someone here questioned what disease G-13 plants allegedly had, but I would not know if they had since I was banned from this site last Spring and only fairly recently was allowed to return and did not go through the maybe 1,000 or so messages on this subject that were posted while I was away. What I do know is on the sites I have been on I have not so much as one single time seen anyone ask what alleged disease G-13 plants suffered from or what treatment allegedly cured them. If it was asked on any of them I missed the message. I have never seen it asked even once. Since it is not common to be seen in threads it is highly improbable that Dogless was inundated with the question in PM's.

I told precisely what happened. You, just the same as anyone else, have to draw your own conclusions. Of course a truly logical mind could only draw one single conclusion, the one I stated. But since many people rely on a form of pseudo logic that is like a child's imagination virtually any conclusion can be reached if the person wants and needs to reach it desperately enough. So, by all means, believe whatever it is that you want and need to believe. That is your right.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 17, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I agree with Scar on this...BT fire away!


I have said my peace. Actually, I have said more than I intended to say and I feel what I have said is adequate, at least until the time comes that something else that is valid and worth saying comes along. 

If the G-13 that Dogless and Dr. Greenthumb has is the true original, then it is the true original. If it is not the true original, than it is not the true original, and no amount of discussion will ever be capable of either altering what it is or deciding and proving what it is or is not. 

Even if someone could lay their hands on Mr. Peabody's Wayback Machine and go back in time and with their own eyes see Nevil give Dogless real true honest to goodness original G-13 that would in no way be proof that over the many years since it did not die out or was not genetically altered and that what is being called G-13 today is in fact a pure direct descendent of the Real McCoy G-13. 

I do not care what the Dogless/Dr. Greenthumb G-13 is or is not. I did not mean to sound like I believe it is impossible for it to be the original G-13. I only meant that I believe it to be highly improbable that the Dogless/Dr. Greenthumb G-13 is the real deal and I offered additional information above and beyond all the previously mentioned reasons as to why I believe what I believe. 

This is a topic that can never be proven, either way, beyond a reasonable doubt. What people need to do is decide for themselves and then be fine with what they themselves believe and not worry or care what others choose to believe and stop trying to convince others to believe something that cannot be proven and what to them is unbelievable.


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well said BT, loved the rocky an bullwincke show.

But I don't remember dogless saying his g13 from Neville got diseased?


PS.-also heard Humi/fulvic acids and sunlight are antiviral.
But I thinks it's more of a preventative measure?


----------



## consumer reports (Sep 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Maybe you would have asked the same question as I did, but I still do not believe it would be a common question for Dogless to be asked. I have seen this same discussion taking place on several growing sites and not once have I seen anyone say they wonder what disease Dogless claims G-13 plants were allegedly susceptible to and what allegedly cures it. Nope, not once have I seen it mentioned in thousands and thousands of messages. That is why I have to believe it to be a less than common thing for people to ask him.
> 
> But even if I am wrong about that why after contacting me through PM offering to answer any and all questions I had about what Dogless claims is original G-13 did he not answer my questions? If he didn't want to answer any more questions then I would think that he would not have contacted me and offered to answer any and all questions I had. The only logical reason for not answering is that I asked questions he did not expect and did not want to answer and knew if answered the answers would sink his battleship.
> 
> ...


well dogless replied to my pm.he mentioned to me that desease you are referring to is cocaine. when he was incarcerated the growers and breeder friends moved on to heavier drugs and the strain was almost lost had it not been for some old friends at a hippy comune that kept it locked down.I have 3 plants going now and they are the baddest, biggest and after nuking a bud and sampling it is also the strongest I have grown in the 12 years of growing.Dont let this deal pass you by cause you will be sorry u did.


----------



## digging (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 17, 2011)

digging said:


> View attachment 1791729View attachment 1791727View attachment 1791725View attachment 1791723View attachment 1791721View attachment 1791719View attachment 1791718View attachment 1791716View attachment 1791714View attachment 1791712View attachment 1791710View attachment 1791708View attachment 1791707View attachment 1791706


Nice!
When do you expect to harvest?


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Amazing!

You got to tell us the dry yield after harvest!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Of course a truly logical mind could only draw one single conclusion, the one I stated.


Now that made me laugh.Sort of a false dichotomy you have set up there dont you think?


----------



## digging (Sep 17, 2011)

They are scheduled to be harvested in the middle of October. Keep your eyes open for a final photo shoot, right before they are chopped down 

Any guesses on what the final yield will be? There are 5 plants of Dr. Greenthumb's pure G13.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 17, 2011)

15lbs is my guess.


----------



## chris92040 (Sep 29, 2011)

expierianced growers dont buy feminized seeds? You guys are seriously a joke... its 200 bux for a pak of 10 seeds,*Each PACKET contains 10 SEEDS - UNLESS SPECIFIED*


homebrewer said:


> I'd pay $100 per seed but only two seeds per pack is just unacceptable. You want at least a 10 pack to pick out the best of the best and two beans doesn't offer you that option. On top of that, they're feminized and experienced growers don't buy fems.


unheard of genetics trust me i got the arcata trainwreck cut,,,unlike any other trainwreck


----------



## chris92040 (Sep 29, 2011)

i got the g13 and its un imaginable labatory genetetics....seriously just spend the money and mother the seed up to cut clones that you want to grow...then talk ur crap once u been ripped off......dude its the real deal, just tell me where you can get a cut of arcata trainwreck, not the regular trainwreck. arcata cut of trainwreck....there genetics are 100% real


Brick Top said:


> I have said my peace. Actually, I have said more than I intended to say and I feel what I have said is adequate, at least until the time comes that something else that is valid and worth saying comes along.
> 
> If the G-13 that Dogless and Dr. Greenthumb has is the true original, then it is the true original. If it is not the true original, than it is not the true original, and no amount of discussion will ever be capable of either altering what it is or deciding and proving what it is or is not.
> 
> ...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 29, 2011)

chris92040 said:


> i got the g13 and its un imaginable labatory genetetics....seriously just spend the money and mother the seed up to cut clones that you want to grow...then talk ur crap once u been ripped off......dude its the real deal, just tell me where you can get a cut of arcata trainwreck, not the regular trainwreck. arcata cut of trainwreck....there genetics are 100% real


lol

"un imaginable labatory genetetics" Try using real words, as for the rest of your statement it makes no sense. If you have it, post some pics of these "un imaginable labatory genetetics". lol


----------



## blissfest (Sep 29, 2011)

On my 2nd run of Doc's G13, with another half dozen (2 of each plant) rooted clones for the 3rd run, still haven't picked a keeper, they are so alike?

Pretty nice plants, but I dont know if I want to keep it or not? I have lots of genetics Im growing, or waiting to grow.

Wether I keep it or not, I made my $200 back 100 times over in three runs, LOL!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 30, 2011)

blissfest said:


> On my 2nd run of Doc's G13, with another half dozen (2 of each plant) rooted clones for the 3rd run, still haven't picked a keeper, they are so alike?
> 
> Pretty nice plants, but I dont know if I want to keep it or not? I have lots of genetics Im growing, or waiting to grow.
> 
> Wether I keep it or not, I made my $200 back 100 times over in three runs, LOL!


You could have done the same for thing $20.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> I have said my peace. Actually, I have said more than I intended to say and I feel what I have said is adequate, at least until the time comes that something else that is valid and worth saying comes along.
> 
> If the G-13 that Dogless and Dr. Greenthumb has is the true original, then it is the true original. If it is not the true original, than it is not the true original, and no amount of discussion will ever be capable of either altering what it is or deciding and proving what it is or is not.
> ...






chris92040 said:


> i got the g13 and its un imaginable labatory genetetics....seriously just spend the money and mother the seed up to cut clones that you want to grow...then talk ur crap once u been ripped off......dude its the real deal, just tell me where you can get a cut of arcata trainwreck, not the regular trainwreck. arcata cut of trainwreck....there genetics are 100% real



Thanks to my magic decoder ring I was able to decipher enough of your cryptic message to get the gist of it. 

First. I have already been ripped off by Doc before, so I have no intention of giving him another opportunity to do so again. 

Second. It would have been a more judicious choice on your part to spend what you paid for Doc's G13 on English lessons.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 30, 2011)

DrGT G13- 200$,
DoubleDs. G13- unavailable, or clones for 10,000?
Dogless G13 -unavailable
Neville G13-available only as a cross

Whose selling this plant for 20$?


The pic I mentioned of "Origional" G13 @ MNS home page looks *exactly* like Dr grubbers grow of docs "pure" g13.
Despite Neviles description of it as low yield, his pic dosent look like his description.


----------



## digging (Sep 30, 2011)

Brick Top, do you know how annoying it is to sign on in the morning and read your rants. You must be a so simple minded individual ... Let it go already with your so called beef with Dr. Greenthumb. Are you wanting to be a Martyr ??? I can't imagine that you are married, as who would ever want to put up with you not letting things go in life, but if you are, I feel real bad for your wife.

Treat yourself to some nice genetics, pick up the phone and order a pack from the Doc. You won't be sorry  This will allow you to set yourself free and allow you to enjoy what the rest of us are enjoying.

Brick Top. let it go, let it go, let it free your mind and free your soul, let it go !!!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 30, 2011)

digging said:


> Brick Top, do you know how annoying it is to sign on in the morning and read your rants. You must be a so simple minded individual ... Let it go already with your so called beef with Dr. Greenthumb. Are you wanting to be a Martyr ??? I can't imagine that you are married, as who would ever want to put up with you not letting things go in life, but if you are, I feel real bad for your wife.
> 
> *Treat yourself to some nice genetics, pick up the phone and order a pack from the Doc*. You won't be sorry  This will allow you to set yourself free and allow you to enjoy what the rest of us are enjoying.
> 
> Brick Top. let it go, let it go, let it free your mind and free your soul, let it go !!!!!


As I said above, I have already been ripped off by Doc in the past. I am not going to give him another opportunity to do so again. 

Oh, and if you do not like to wake up and read my messages in the morning ........ sleep in until the afternoon and read them then. 

Also, I am not married so you do not have to; "feel real bad" for my "wife." I was never big enough to let a good woman reform me so I could stay home nights in a two room love nest while a bunch of other guys were out having fun. I was lucky. I was more like the guy in the fairy tale below.

Once upon a time, a Prince asked a beautiful Princess, "Will you marry me?" The Princess said, "No!!!" And the Prince lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and banged skinny long-legged big-boobed broads and hunted and fished and raced cars and went to naked bars and dated women half his age and drank whiskey, beer, and Captain Morgan and never heard bitching and never paid child support or alimony and banged cheerleaders and kept his house and guns and ate spam and potato chips and beans and blew enormous farts and never got cheated on while he was at work and all his friends and family thought he was frikin cool as hell and he had tons of money in the bank and left the toilet seat up. The end.


----------



## blissfest (Sep 30, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> You could have done the same for thing $20.


It's only money dude, sometimes you have to pay to play, it's called life.

I just picked up a pack of Doc's Ghost cut OG Kush on sale for a $150 (11 beans). Do you think thats a good deal, or did I over pay on that one too


----------



## digging (Sep 30, 2011)

I like your sense of humour Brick Top 

I feel bad you had one bad experience from your perspective with Dr. Greenthumb. Poop happens in life. It's how we deal with it that defines one's character.

Join with me in trying some of his strains ... if I knew you, I would purchase a pack myself and give it to you at no charge so you could experience the joy along with the rest of us Greenthumb growers and you too will have a nice smile on your face. 

In fact Brick Top, here is an offer just for you, from me to you ... If you agree I will call Dr. Greenthumb and provide him with my credit card details and you call into him and place your order for what ever pack of his amazaing genetics that peaks your curisoity that you would like to try, and I will pay for them. Yes you read that correctly, I will glady pay for them !!!

I dare you to take me up on my offer Brick Top ... My offer is for real ! I double dare you Brick Top, to take me up on it


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 30, 2011)

digging said:


> I like your sense of humour Brick Top
> 
> I fell bad you had one bad experience from your perspective with Dr. greenthumb. Poop happens.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a win/win situation for BT........how could you turn that down?


----------



## boneheadbob (Sep 30, 2011)

I bet Prince Bricktop has no intention to grow on growing GT gear. Honest businessmen do not do business with dishonest businessmen. You are quick to disassociate yourself with people as such. It becomes a long ingrained habit. 

Keep in mind I did not say that GT is dishonest. Bricktop is of the perception that GT has been unethical as well as dishonest is past business practice and therefore it is no longer a matter of the crop being killer dank or stringy hemp. GT could have G-13 stamped and sealed by the Missisippi State Board of Cannibas and it would not matter.
Of course I cannot speak for BT, however I can point out that he has made the same point in different words in the past.

Welcome back BT


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 30, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I bet Prince Bricktop has no intention to grow on growing GT gear. Honest businessmen do not do business with dishonest businessmen. You are quick to disassociate yourself with people as such. It becomes a long ingrained habit.
> 
> Keep in mind I did not say that GT is dishonest. Bricktop is of the perception that GT has been unethical as well as dishonest is past business practice and therefore it is no longer a matter of the crop being killer dank or stringy hemp. GT could have G-13 stamped and sealed by the Missisippi State Board of Cannibas and it would not matter.
> Of course I cannot speak for BT, however I can point out that he has made the same point in different words in the past.
> ...


Now that i think of it, someone did make an offer to BT like that before, and he turned it down.
I really think that reasoning has some holes in it because he wouldnt be doing business with GT, they would be free, no strings attached.He wouldnt even have to post pictures or answer any questions if he didnt want to.
Unless of course its just a grudge he's holding and doesnt want to let it go, then you would be right, he wont touch them.


----------



## digging (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Bone Head Bob ... Why do you refer to yourself has Bone Head ?

I can't believe someone would turn a positive offer and gesture into something negative ... words escape me ...

There needs to be a shake one's head emotion icon ...

Further to this, I have dealt with Dr. Greenthumb on a couple of occasions and have nothing but praise and respect for the man. I would not offer what I have done for Brick Top if I had any negative feelings what so ever towards Dr. Greenthumb. 

I would not hesitate in referring anyone to Dr. Greenthumb.

Brick Top, please accept my offer, and lets all get together and enjoy sharing our growing experiences with one another and not allow ourselves to get caught up with the negative BS of what this crazy world we live in dishes up to us on a regular basis. Lets all rise above it  

Peace and love to all


----------



## blissfest (Sep 30, 2011)

You can buy ME all the gear you want from Doc, I'll grow it


----------



## Green Dave (Sep 30, 2011)

Well said digging


----------



## frmrboi (Sep 30, 2011)

digging said:


> Hey Bone Head Bob ... Why do you refer to yourself has Bone Head ?
> 
> I can't believe someone would turn a positive offer and gesture into something negative ... words escape me ...
> 
> There needs to be a shake one's head emotion icon ...:


Yeah I agree, this thread attracks all the hate filled hearts like a pile of shit attracks flies.
Brick Top is too evil to waste yer money on, he'd intentionaly fuck the grow up just to prove he was right al along.


----------



## steampick (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm bricktop and so is my wife! Don't believe me? Listen: Dr. Greenthumb is of dubious moral fabric and misrepresents his strains. I hate this man. His weed blows. How's that? Wanna buy me some seeds now, just to show me?


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 30, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Now that i think of it, someone did make an offer to BT like that before, and he turned it down.
> I really think that reasoning has some holes in it because he wouldnt be doing business with GT, they would be free, no strings attached.He wouldnt even have to post pictures or answer any questions if he didnt want to.
> Unless of course its just a grudge he's holding and doesnt want to let it go, then you would be right, he wont touch them.



I do not recall anyone every making me an offer like the one just made. If someone did make one, I have either forgotten (oldtimer's disease maybe) or it was when I was not here for some months after being banned or I never saw the offer. 

If I did just forget about it, and evidently turned it down, it likely would have been for the same reason I am not now interested. Anyone who has read what I grow knows I am a major lover of sativas.I have grown a number of indicas over the years, and I am sure I will grow more as the years pass, but I do not do it often. Also, since I want to sell my house and move I will not have anything under lights until I relocate. In the present housing market it might be a fairly extended period of time before I can sell so even if someone were offering genuine pure Panama Red beans or genuine pure Malawi Gold beans I would not ask someone to pay for something I might not have a chance to pop for a longer than I care to think it might possibly be. So, if you combine me not caring much for indicas and how it would be rather injudicious of me to have anything under lights while Realtors and prospective buyers roam through my home looking in every nook and cranny I will pass on the generous offer that has been made. 

I had intended to not stick my beak in again, but someone said just try Doc's G-13 and I will find out it is great. Evidently they had not read any of my messages prior to my banishment last Spring where I clearly stated that due to a sour past experience with Doc I will not be purchasing from him again. Since I made the error of getting involved in this again I will add that trying Doc's G-13 could never prove anything beyond if the strain is good or not. I have never grown real true pure original G-13 so it is not like I could grow what Doc is offering and if it is real, recognize it as being real. I would venture a bet that no one here has grown the original before and that no one here could be sure to recognize the real deal or be able to be positive that Doc's isn't real, assuming that it is a good strain, and I have never said it is not. It is likely a good indica. But only it being good is not in any way proof that it is the original. 

The only proof found in someone claiming that Doc's G-13 is the original based on it being good is that it is true that reality is whatever someone perceives it to be ...... unless of course they gelieve they are the king of some clandestine miniature nation that exist under the floorboards of their bathroom. That would be an example of insanity, and not how reality is whatever someone perceives it to be.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I do not recall anyone every making me an offer like the one just made. If someone did make one, I have either forgotten (oldtimer's disease maybe) or it was when I was not here for some months after being banned or I never saw the offer.
> 
> If I did just forget about it, and evidently turned it down, it likely would have been for the same reason I am not now interested. Anyone who has read what I grow knows I am a major lover of sativas.I have grown a number of indicas over the years, and I am sure I will grow more as the years pass, but I do not do it often. Also, since I want to sell my house and move I will not have anything under lights until I relocate. In the present housing market it might be a fairly extended period of time before I can sell so even if someone were offering genuine pure Panama Red beans or genuine pure Malawi Gold beans I would not ask someone to pay for something I might not have a chance to pop for a longer than I care to think it might possibly be. So, if you combine me not caring much for indicas and how it would be rather injudicious of me to have anything under lights while Realtors and prospective buyers roam through my home looking in every nook and cranny I will pass on the generous offer that has been made.
> 
> ...


 
Doc has some Sativa Doms but no pure sativas as far as i know.....but if youre moving then it dont matter anyway.
i think he offered a stain of your choice not just the g13.????


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 30, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Yeah I agree, this thread attracks all the hate filled hearts like a pile of shit attracks flies.
> Brick Top is too evil to waste yer money on, he'd intentionaly fuck the grow up just to prove he was right al along.



frmrboi, you never change, do you? What passes in your weak little mind for logic is beyond laughable. Why in the wide, wide world of sports would I intentionally cause a grow to go South? Why would I waste my time, and current limited space, on a crop that I would sabotage? 

If I were to sabotage a grow so I could post pictures, something you should by now know I will not do, and claim it was because of shoddy genetics, all someone would have to do is to point to how good Dr. Grubers plants were and the result would be people would not think the cause of my plants being bad was shoddy genetics, but instead that I am an unskilled grower. 

I am not like you. I am not stupid. I do not suffer from a lack of logic or rationale. So I would never do something so inane that could only backfire on me like doing what you so ignorantly suggested I might or would do.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 30, 2011)

steampick said:


> I'm bricktop and so is my wife! Don't believe me? Listen: Dr. Greenthumb is of dubious moral fabric and misrepresents his strains. I hate this man. His weed blows. How's that? Wanna buy me some seeds now, just to show me?


What is that supposed to mean? 

As I clearly stated, I am not married, so there is no wife involved, not one that is mine anyway. 

And what you said about anyone buying me seeds is nonsensical. I never asked anyone for any seeds of any type from any breeder, and in response to an offer I in no uncertain terms said no thank you. 

So what point were you attempting to make with your message? That you are immature and that you intentionally ignore facts and reality so you can showcase your immaturity to the growing world? 

Ignorance not only runs on this site, it practically gallops.


----------



## boneheadbob (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/4744-i-am-47-my-seeds-27-years-old.html

Here is a desription/picture of G-13 hybrids from the 1988 seedbank cat.


----------



## boneheadbob (Sep 30, 2011)

Digging

Everyone has a little bonehead in them.
I just admit to it

Do you really like to dig?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 30, 2011)

BT-"I do not recall anyone every making me an offer like the one just made. If someone did make one, I have either forgotten (oldtimer's disease maybe) or it was when I was not here for some months after being banned or I never saw the offer."

You are right...it was someone else.


----------



## blissfest (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Brick, you ever grown Island Sweet Skunk, or know anything about it? I just picked up a pack cause I wanted a sativa in my stable.


----------



## frmrboi (Sep 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I am not like you. I am not stupid.


I see you edited your insults down, you must be scared of another banishment, right ?
As the Simpson's Mr Burns would say "exxxxcellent" 
Now I got you where I want you BWHAHAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## steampick (Oct 1, 2011)

_



I'm bricktop and so is my wife! Don't believe me? Listen: Dr. Greenthumb 
is of dubious moral fabric and misrepresents his strains. I hate this man. His 
weed blows. How's that? Wanna buy me some seeds now, just to show me?

Click to expand...

__What is that supposed to mean? _

It's from a Monty Python skit (Life of Brian), but nevermind....


_And what you said about anyone buying me seeds is nonsensical. I never asked anyone for any seeds of any type from any breeder, and in response to an offer I in no uncertain terms said no thank you. 
_
I never mentioned anything about "anyone buying" you seeds. I really don't care about the seed offer at all.


_So what point were you attempting to make with your message? That you are immature and that you intentionally ignore facts and reality so you can showcase your immaturity to the growing world?_

You appear to confused as to who is and who is not attacking you, bricky. So climb down off your stump and fire one up and relax, take a breath, and figure out who is attacking you before you release the hounds. And before you point out that you do not own hounds, nor have ever owned hounds, and that it is common knowledge you prefer beagles, you should know that the line is from The Simpsons and not meant to be taken literally.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Nov 30, 2011)

So, after reading....forever! It's the "pure" part of G13 that's in question...? Correct me please as I'm so confused it's partially funny but, Neville traveled to the states and acquired the g13 cut for $500.... Wouldn't that mean it was available in it's pure form b4 it was obtained... Wouldn't it be possible then that it could still exist here in it's clone only form with out having to have any relationship to Neville... I mean for all argumentative purposes Neville has in a way confirmed and denied it both of witch were indirectly

Disproved- it by his description of his OG cut from the 80's 
Proven- by seeing a picture of dd's and Dr. Example and stating it was his g13 to a T
To be fair again this was all indirectly stated by Neville threw either third parties from his site or from his discription...never put out to disprove anyone but, has turned into at least for me some pretty hard evidence that it (in the case of Neville's cut) can't be the same...right....wrong....close?? LOL 

Beat that horse boy beat the glue out it...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 1, 2011)

Remember how dogless sent the g13 to nev to be grown by Kangativa to judge if he an nev think it's pure g13, an he promised a report in Oct this year......

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/138098-post827.html

Quote:
Originally Posted by SCARHOLE 
So you do believe that the dogless g13 is legit!
Wooooo Hoooooo

Hi Scar.....Look unless u take this plant and grew it under the exact same conditions that Nev was doing back then when he handed it out then u can never be 100% sure. You have to remember this was grown during the winter, from seed and outdoors and still it got the nod as G13, so that is good enough for me.
Also I have no reason not to believe Jim as I am growing his Kushes and Maple leafs and although I never had anything to do with Maple Leaf I could see straight away that is what they are and originals at that.

I grew the G13/Hawaiian last year and was told that it smelt and looked like the G13 of old and this plant is what was used in that cross, u can be sure of that.

As for smoke and taste, I havent had the chance to do that yet, but as soon as I do I will let u know.

Last thing..... I am not going to get into a discussion over the whats and why's over this strain, I said I would do a report around October, but it took a bit longer and here it is....I can do no more, if people want to pay the money for this strain then that is their choice no one elses and I am sure they will be happy with it.
Also Nev had no idea that this strain was still around until it was bought to his attention at the same time everyone else found out and it appears that there are a few people out there that have made the effort to keep other forgotten strains around......as far as i am concerned these people deserve a pat on the back, it is not an easy task to maintain cuttings year after year.


Thank you Rimmeo.....You are one of the people I am talking about

Kangativa"


----------



## blis84 (Apr 6, 2013)

All I have to say is doc should be ashamed of himself, now from what I understand he did pay 20,000 dollars for the g13 cut from Ortega I believe who did say it was legit, so I guess he's trying to recoup his money but what he doesn't understand is he's a dealer, and like any dealer you make more money by lowering the cost of your superior product which doc does have, then more and more people buy would buy his genetics hence making more money. his endless sky is second to none seriously potent, smells like your in a field of exotic flowers, tastes the same, very good yielder, great bag appeal with grandaddy density nugs just bigger, his big purps is one of the top 5 strains I smoked, very unique like nothi g I've ever had and I lived in amsterdamn for a month and California for 15 years smoking, his flook juice big purps x endless sky is 2nd best bud I've ever smoked covered in crystals look like golf ball size snow balls, it combines the best traits of each, endless skys floral aroma and taste shines through with a unique twist from the big purps which also adds some purple. very similar in look to nirvana ice, which is seriously potent too def a top 5 also. Docs ghost og is crazy, best og I've had along with his trainwreck which is the best train I've had, his chem 4 potent huge yielder, jazz is great outdoors, stay away from oh zone, the dope which wasn't bad just nothing special, bubba kush which he's selling for 200 for 2 seeds not one sprouted and I bought a ten pack for 150 dollars a few years before he started raping everyone with obserd prices. Then he wouldn't send me more unless I returned the seeds that didn't sprout which I never heard before In The years of doing business in the past now in defense to doc I didn't talk to him I talked to the secretary now I believe if I had talked to doc he would've hooked me up seeing as I dropped 3-4 gs with him as you can see by the strains of his I describe above. I've also had his matanuska which he claims is sativa but from what I hear is supposed to be indica dominant also a matanuska only gave me 1 female out of a ten pack and that female never flowered, but now he has fem version so maybe I just got a bad pack. Now I use bodhi genetics along with mr nice, hazeman, gage green, cannaventure and I love them which is the reason I stopped going to doc that being said if his prices were better his endless, flook, big purps, jazz, ghost og would all be mainstays for me. I understand doc charging more than other breeders because 90 percent of everything I've run from him was exactly as advertised something that is very rare in this game and his genetics r truly to notch but why can't he charge 175 for 10 packs of his elites and maybe 250 for 5 g13 seeing as from what I hear is and unbelievable breeding strain because of its potency and huge yields adding something like grape stomper or mango haze, blowfish, 88 g13 x HP will make some special bud. My cousin has seeds of those crosses on the way can't wait to try. If doc were to lower his prices and give out a couple freebies he would be a top 5 breeder as far as sales go I guarantee it.


----------



## blis84 (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure about his exodus cut as I had his suicide cut which is more of a fruity cheese taste and is excellent , I'm not a big sativa fan but his suicide cheese is a perfect plant, unbelievable crystal production for early on, the best structureand spacing of any plant I've over seen,there isn't one branch, not one flower that doesn't get hit by light without any training without removing any fan leaves which most people get carried away with trying to get light to the bud sites, which seriously stunts the growth. Overall his sui cheese is tasty, potent and not just a head high, a great full body high unlike the majority of saliva dominant strains, it also is a excellent yielder, his ghost og is better than any og I've had, better than Tahoe, Larry, sfv, poison cut, and probably fifty or 60 other ogs i bought in cali that im not sure the breeder or exact names. for me its a toss up between docs ghost s1s and loompas underdawg og. rare dankness is using it in just about everything they run and why there thc levels are off the charts. Rare dankness seeds rare dankness #1 is a ghost og bx. Out of all those OGs I've tried docs is my number 1!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 9, 2013)

Docs gooddog (from Ortega) was dank as hell!


----------



## chadkush (Apr 28, 2013)

So I'm guessing his g13 is real? Did they ever get back with the results?


----------

